# What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail??



## Virinder (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

I saw a similar thread in the affordables forum, and couldn't find an equivalent thread in this forum. Anyways, I felt inspired to start this thread because I'm getting my first watch (Citizen AR1060-09A) tomorrow as it's currently being shipped to me from the UK. I'm very excited to finally buy my first watch. Feel free to post pics of your new purchases to add to the discussion!!

Citizen AR1060-09A (borrowed pic)









And, unofficially, I'm considering this to be my next purchase!! Seiko 5 Sports SNZB23

(Photo by AirWatch)


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

All being well my SKX007 will be with me tomorrow. Also a NATO strap for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyo Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

Funny you should make this thread, I just won a 7006-8007 on eBay two days ago that will be delivered tomorrow. My first Seiko automatic, I can't wait!


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

ehehe good question.. this one


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

danigramm said:


> ehehe good question.. this one


I'm jealous!!! Lol


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I ordered another Seiko SPORK. I love this watch so much that the fact that it's discontinued has spurred me to keep one in pristine condition, to be set on display on my desk. 
Eh, maybe I'll wear the new one too.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Otto - were you the other buyer of the Spork on Ebay for $299 from dabrands? Mind id on it's way from him.


v/r
brian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

A never opened and in excellent condition 6105! Can't wait, never polished, one owner since 76, crisp case lines, all original (obviously if never opened), very minor desk diving marks if that, sat in a drawer for 20 years! Off to a watchmaker it will go for a full spa treatment, new crystal, service. Then it will come home and get put on either vintage TROPIC rubber or mesh!


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I just purchased a SBCM023 from a fellow Canadian WUS member, I also purchased a 7548-7002 from a nice fellow watch lover on another forum, and will order a SKX007J6 (6: With Nato strap) from Creation Watches; so I have been waiting for 3 Japanese these days.

Here are borrowed fotos:

SBCM023, expecting Thursday or Friday:










7548 - 7002, expecting Friday or Monday:










SKX007J, will order on Sunday and expect by Friday:










I am very happy to share my happiness with you, and thanks a lot for starting such a nice tread!

Edited: The problem is my lovely wife doesn't know about these incoming dangerous goods :-(. Shhh, between us!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

serdal23 said:


> I just purchased a SBCM023 from a fellow Canadian WUS member, I also purchased a 7548-7002 from a nice fellow watch lover on another forum, and will order a SKX007J6 (6: With Nato strap) from Creation Watches; so I have been waiting for 3 Japanese these days.
> 
> Here are borrowed fotos:
> 
> 7548 - 7002, expecting Friday or Monday:


It's quite aggravating that Seiko has to discontinue (Or make impossible to find) all their most classic looking quartz diver models such as this one. I realize that there are a few options on the market but I'd really kill for something like this at sub $200.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

I have this one incoming...









(sellers pic)

...and the wait is killing me ;-)


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

An ATV53-3023 is headed my way from Japan. The next few days may pass rather slowly, I fear...


----------



## golddragoner (Jan 4, 2012)

Have a citizen BM6060-57F in the mail. Decided to go for a simple looking titanium watch.


----------



## ato316 (Aug 22, 2011)

got the tracking number from higuchi this morning


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

SPORK out for delivery!!!!!


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm waiting on these two (although I know I'll have to get rid of the cloth strap on the second one):


----------



## Virinder (Dec 24, 2011)

Aargh!! My Citizen Stilleto AR1060-09A watch is in UK customs because FedEx "mislaid" a document!! Won't come until tomorrow morning now!! I hope UK Customs don't mess around with my watch!! It should be okay, right??


----------



## JuanAlberto (Sep 19, 2011)

SNK795! Should be here in a few days!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

arr said:


>


Nice. I like the SNN151P1. It has a nice retro look to it.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is going to be my daily beater.

SBCA001


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Seiko SRP043 SPORK on Anvil bracelet!!
So excited about this one. Been waiting to snatch one for the last two months.
Should arrive tomorrow.

*Seller's pic*


----------



## FoweyUK (Feb 13, 2011)

I have entered a bit of a Vintage phase and expect this fully re-furbed 7002 tomorrow, fully pressure tested so I can actually go swimming and snorkelling wearing it!!

I am also wiining bidder on a couple of 6309 7290's which end in a day or two.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> Nice. I like the SNN151P1. It has a nice retro look to it.


Thanks. You mean like this one:


----------



## rider108 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a new member to the forum and I thought this was a fitting place to make my first post. I am anxiously awaiting my Seiko SARB035 coming all the way from Japan from the honorable Seiya-san. It is because of this forum that I learned of seiyajapan.com and his fantastic watches. Time to go check that tracking again....


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Seiko SBPG003 from higuchi.


----------



## localboy808 (Mar 27, 2011)

my incoming needs no introduction  great deal of the day purchase!


----------



## kiatkiat (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm getting a 6146-8000, but it will only arrive next week.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

localboy808 said:


> my incoming needs no introduction  great deal of the day purchase!
> 
> View attachment 606994


I just received that DOD watch yesterday!


----------



## Pickle531 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi All, first post on this forum so I hope this works! Bought my first Seiko on this forum (thanks Marco) and have been lucky enough to get hold of the SKX399 and very much looking forward to seeing it in the flesh. If I can get myself organised will post a quick review when it arrives.

All you guys on this forum really know your watches, I've learnt a great deal. Borrowed Marco's pic below.....


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This one is on the way to me:










And I am THINKING of buying this one...Thanks to Hiro for the great photos.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> And I am THINKING of buying this one...Thanks to Hiro for the great photos.


My pleasure. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't say I've come across a thread like this before. I'll play: I have an MM300 inbound. This forum was very helpful in pushing my off the fence (thank you!). Now the wait...


----------



## Virinder (Dec 24, 2011)

I just pulled the trigger on the SNZB23J1 from Chronograph.com....38mm on my 6.5 wrist, thoughts?? BTW, my Citizen Stiletto AR1060-09A (from the OP) is stuck in Customs Clearance in Memphis...how do you guys pass the time waiting on these things?? It's impossible!! FedEx is absolutely hopeless, it's been delayed twice already! Hope all your watches ship faster to you than mine....I'd appreciate any thoughts about my first ever watch purchases while my patience is being strained, haha!!

(Photos by AirWatch)


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

not quite in the mail yet as I just ordered 10 minutes ago, but close enough 

Two JDM seiko's in about a month, I think I may have a problem developing.....


----------



## Ty B (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh you dog!!, what a great looking watch.. post some pics once it finally arrives.


----------



## lemonsareemo (Jan 10, 2012)

arr said:


> I'm waiting on these two (although I know I'll have to get rid of the cloth strap on the second one):





arr said:


> Thanks. You mean like this one:


What a coincidence, I'm waiting on that 1st one because I wanted that 2nd one
Planning to get a leather strap though


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

Virinder said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the SNZB23J1 from Chronograph.com....*38mm on my 6.5 wrist, thoughts?*? BTW, my Citizen Stiletto AR1060-09A (from the OP) is stuck in Customs Clearance in Memphis...*how do you guys pass the time waiting on these things?*? It's impossible!! FedEx is absolutely hopeless, it's been delayed twice already! Hope all your watches ship faster to you than mine....I'd appreciate any thoughts about my first ever watch purchases while my patience is being strained, haha!!
> 
> (Photos by AirWatch)


Perfect size for your wrist, and that's a great looking model. I've been tempted in the past by that one.
As far as passing the time, one thing I do is browse the web for straps. Invariably Seiko 5 bracelets are not the best, and I think alot of them look better on leather anyway.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I should have this with the bracelet by Monday or Tuesday, courtesy of Seiya. 
And thanks to kibi for his amazing pics...which have helped me to lighten my wallet! ;-)


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I feel guilty for lying to my poor wife 98th time :roll::-( . . . At the same time, I am a bit afraid, and scared :-think: . . . But don't blame me; the offer came from a very good friend and a very precious forum member of ours, and I couldn't stand the itch of my fingers anymore . . . And here is the inevitable consequence:  b-) :-! |> A Tsunami is on his way!

The fotos will come next week . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

BN0085-01E (seller's pic) It should be mailed tomorrow,



to go with its GMT brother.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

serdal23 said:


> I feel guilty for lying to my poor wife 98th time :roll::-( . . . At the same time, I am a bit afraid, and scared :-think: . . . But don't blame me; the offer came from a very good friend and a very precious forum member of ours, and I couldn't stand the itch of my fingers anymore . . . And here is the inevitable consequence:  b-) :-! |> A Tsunami is on his way!
> 
> The fotos will come next week . . .
> 
> Capt. Serdal


She will understand once she sees the watch. Don't worry.

(You're screwed. :-d)


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

SRP234K1 OTW:










;-)


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> She will understand once she sees the watch. Don't worry.
> 
> (You're screwed. :-d)


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Thanks for the encouragement :roll: :-d:-d

Capt. Serdal


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

My SBCA001 just arrived today unexpectedly. I thought my brother hadn't shipped that out yet.


----------



## Reloger (Jan 20, 2012)

Incoming!~ Thanks to scooby; already on it's way (e.t.a. 10 days)


----------



## Virinder (Dec 24, 2011)

GlennO said:


> As far as passing the time, one thing I do is browse the web for straps. Invariably Seiko 5 bracelets are not the best, and I think alot of them look better on leather anyway.


Yeah, I have been looking for a waterproof leather strap or a Maratac Elite strap, but I've hard that these Maratac composite straps are very long....do you have any recommendations for a waterproof leather strap?? I have heard good things about the Di-Modell Chronissimo, but they are way too expensive for my budget (>$50).

Thanks!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've purchased my Seiko Snow Monster MOD, currently in route from Hong Kong, courtesy of Harold Ng (yobokies.com)

Can't wait to put this guy on!
Already purchased a custom blue rubber/silicon dive band and a 20mm watchadoo steel.
Trouble will be which band to put it on first!!

View attachment 613588


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Seiko SKX007 - $129 shipped from a deal of the day site. Seems like a great deal on the rubber strap. But I like the jubilee bracelet and will probably need to pick one up.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Waiting on a 7002-7039 'Transitional' Diver. They only made these for a year or two and preceded the beloved SKX diver. Shamefully using seller's photo (hope you don't mind, Mike):


----------



## royy.c (Mar 4, 2011)

I have this one coming direct from Tokyo


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I hope to get my two SKX mods back tomorrow, as well as my 20mm and 22mm Maratac Elite straps. These will be my first composite straps, after having been on a strict Nato/Zulu regimen for over a year, with a bracelet or rubber strap occasionally mixed in!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I've got a bathys 100fathoms coming in on thursday and just ordered a 007 along with a new dial, hands and domed sapphire.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

And my second SBCM023 is on its way. It was shipped yesterday, and should arrive today.

Enough, my hands are not itchy anymore. (For Now!)

Seller's Foto:










Capt. Serdal


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

There should be a SNDA65 waiting for me when I get home today.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> I hope to get my two SKX mods back tomorrow, as well as my 20mm and 22mm Maratac Elite straps. These will be my first composite straps, after having been on a strict Nato/Zulu regimen for over a year, with a bracelet or rubber strap occasionally mixed in!


Craaaaap. I must have jinxed myself. It came into CA lastnight, was around Santa Fe Springs (15-20 miles north of me) but according to tracking it's STILL not been to the local post office, which, I think, means I won't be getting it today. Usually it should scan around 7 or 8am saying it's at least been to the local post office by now. I think they are seriously gonna make me wait an extra day on my SKXs...

but those straps should be in after lunch...


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

A 6106c 25 jewel powered seiko 5 with white dial - from 1968 iirc - cracked crystal/plastic that I will need to replace - going to be my first refurb!

It was labeled as 6106-7003 on the bay but all the pics I see online list it as a seiko 5actus. 

I also have a black sumo shipping out today from another member here. I can't wait!


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

Also have 5 composite straps coming in from maratac


----------



## Virinder (Dec 24, 2011)

mevans said:


> Also have 5 composite straps coming in from maratac


I really hope you took advantage of this amazing deal from CountyComm:

CountyComm - Maratac? Stitched Composite Watch Bands


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I saw these straps at bradarrow.net (MWR) website, and really liked them. They look very nice! And at these prices? Wow! You can't go wrong, indeed.

Thanks a lot for this very valuable info, Virinder.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

Virinder said:


> I really hope you took advantage of this amazing deal from CountyComm:
> 
> CountyComm - Maratac? Stitched Composite Watch Bands


Yessir- $6 a pop!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I jumped on it! I had been contemplating getting one, but I kept holding off. Then I hear they dropped from $20 to $6. Uh, CHA CHING!! I bought 2! haha! a 22 and a 20, both in black stitching. They arrived today, I like them. Time will tell what I really think of them/how they perform and look. They have a military kind of look, matte, not shiny. Looks like a canvas, almost feels like a rubber. I think it's supposed to be weatherproof? They are slightly padded, something I didn't quite pick up from the pictures. 

Coming from mostly starting my watch hobby having worn almost strictly natos and zulus on all my watches, I've come to realize I really like just plain black straps the most. Not to say I only wear black, but I think a watch usually does look its sharpest and most versatile in a simple black strap. Not a huge fan of bright matching stitching or anything. That looks great in a lot of ways, but that's just something I'd spend waaay too much money on if I seriously got into. =) But anyhow, black on black is just so slick. No-nonsense!

One thing I want to try is slipping some seiko fat bars into them, which I could probably do. The material seems like it ought to have have just enough stretch to accommodate them. Anyone done it? Or are there skinny spring bars with fat ends I could get it? I recently noticed my Citizen 20mm had skinny bars with fat tips.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

In transit... to my wrist:
SRP043







So damn happy!!!


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

SKX800. The 399 arrived last night







both siblings reunited








Cheers!


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

6139-6012, fresh off ebay.. gold face, black subdial, vintage brown leather strap.. my first classic seiko! pics to come


----------



## Virinder (Dec 24, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> I jumped on it! I had been contemplating getting one, but I kept holding off. Then I hear they dropped from $20 to $6. Uh, CHA CHING!! I bought 2! haha! a 22 and a 20, both in black stitching. They arrived today, I like them. Time will tell what I really think of them/how they perform and look. They have a military kind of look, matte, not shiny. Looks like a canvas, almost feels like a rubber. I think it's supposed to be weatherproof? They are slightly padded, something I didn't quite pick up from the pictures.
> 
> One thing I want to try is slipping some seiko fat bars into them, which I could probably do. The material seems like it ought to have have just enough stretch to accommodate them. Anyone done it? Or are there skinny spring bars with fat ends I could get it? I recently noticed my Citizen 20mm had skinny bars with fat tips.


I've heard that these Maratac Elite Straps are pretty long (20mm), so I'm wondering if they would fit my small (6.5 inch) wrist?? Does anybody have any experiences with these straps on small wrists?? I've actually been looking for a waterproof leather strap, like a Hirsch Mariner, but I can't find a good deal for one anywhere.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Virinder said:


> I've heard that these Maratac Elite Straps are pretty long (20mm), so I'm wondering if they would fit my small (6.5 inch) wrist?? Does anybody have any experiences with these straps on small wrists?? I've actually been looking for a waterproof leather strap, like a Hirsch Mariner, but I can't find a good deal for one anywhere.


Easy. Same size as me. I had thought it was 6.75 but I just checked and that's weird, but 6.5". It has 10 holes and I'm in hole #4. Hole #5 is looser, 3 is too tight I can't even reach it. (this is on an skx case)


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

These seem to have been out of stock everywhere for the longest time, but I found one last week. The seller wanted serious coin for it, so I passed. Then yesterday I found it suddenly back in stock at one of my usual haunts.









I blinked several times to check that I wasn't merely hallucinating, took two deep breaths, and pressed the button that makes PayPal's value rise and the FedEx guy curse me under his breath.


----------



## Virinder (Dec 24, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Easy. Same size as me. I had thought it was 6.75 but I just checked and that's weird, but 6.5". It has 10 holes and I'm in hole #4. Hole #5 is looser, 3 is too tight I can't even reach it. (this is on an skx case)


Thanks for the quick reply! I'm still on the fence between the Maratac strap and leather. I've heard that most waterproof leather straps are actually not very water resistant, so I might be leaning to the Elite.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Virinder said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I'm still on the fence between the Maratac strap and leather. I've heard that most waterproof leather straps are actually not very water resistant, so I might be leaning to the Elite.


Np! There's actually a leather strap style tempting me as well... it would be my first leather strap since the FOSSIL watches I used to own in the first half of the 2000's. It's supposed to be a water resistant leather as well, but to me I don't know HOW it can be water resistant... it's the kind of pattern where it has two bulges in the leather. Several websites sell this pattern and at least one has a water resistant version. Not that I _plan_ on getting it wet but water resist would be nice to have for those unexpected situations.

My experience with leather is at first they are kinda stiff, then after a while they get soft. At this point they are usually comfortable as they kind of shape themselves to you and the buckle, but the stage after this it becomes smelly and start even cracking. This is what has always happened to the leather straps I own in the past. Though I know a lot of the leather straps I see today seem to be pretty beefy (har har pun) I can't help but think they will do the same thing.


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

These maratac straps are long as hell

6.75" wrist and I'm in the tightest hole, tight enough to stay on my wrist but not as tight as I'd like.


----------



## lemonsareemo (Jan 10, 2012)

Took a while to get here and I slapped a leather strap on it


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Love that watch... Which model is that?


v/r
brian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mevans said:


> These maratac straps are long as hell
> 
> 6.75" wrist and I'm in the tightest hole, tight enough to stay on my wrist but not as tight as I'd like.


The kind of Maratecs we were talking about above or a different kind? How big is the watch you are using? If you are using a HUGE watch I could see the band not fitting but if it's an average sized watch (Monster, SKX, something typical) and you have a 6.75" wrist it should fit you fine. Again I have a 6.5" wrist and I'm on the 4th hole. I can't go any tighter and I have 3 holes left. Even with a Maratec Zulu or Nato, they fit fine, I have holes to spare.

How can you have a larger wrist and these same bands are too big for you??


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a Seiko SNZH57 that should be here tomorrow; then it's to be repacked along with a Fifty Five Fathom Automatik no date dial and re shipped to Megaforcer for some of his fantastik alchemy skills :-!. While it's away getting a facelift the gold stitched Brady Sailcloth strap should arrive. The waiting is the fun part.....right? Right? lol ;-)


----------



## mevans (Jul 6, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> The kind of Maratecs we were talking about above or a different kind? How big is the watch you are using? If you are using a HUGE watch I could see the band not fitting but if it's an average sized watch (Monster, SKX, something typical) and you have a 6.75" wrist it should fit you fine. Again I have a 6.5" wrist and I'm on the 4th hole. I can't go any tighter and I have 3 holes left. Even with a Maratec Zulu or Nato, they fit fine, I have holes to spare.
> 
> How can you have a larger wrist and these same bands are too big for you??


Put a red stitching 20mm composite maratac on my BFK. Last hole.

Put a 20mm white stitching composite maratac on my Black Monster, same shipment, 5th hole.

Same thing with the 24mm red stitching on my drudy Flieger. Last hole. Wtf. Is. Up. With. Red.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mevans said:


> Put a red stitching 20mm composite maratac on my BFK. Last hole.
> 
> Put a 20mm white stitching composite maratac on my Black Monster, same shipment, 5th hole.
> 
> Same thing with the 24mm red stitching on my drudy Flieger. Last hole. Wtf. Is. Up. With. Red.


Oh, hmm. I also got a 20mm black stitch and on my Citizen ny2300 diver (a 'midsize'), and again I'm on hole 4. 5 is on the looser side and 3 is too tight to reach. Maybe the red were cut at a different setting? That's weird. Maybe that's why they are 6 bucks right now? haha


----------



## tcol (Feb 3, 2012)

MM300 on it's way!


----------



## scdone123 (Apr 29, 2010)

This one, I´ve been a long time waiting for it


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a little more colorful than my watches normally are. I'm a Barça fan, and even if I weren't, the colors and styling drew me in. It's like nothing else in my collection.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Nuffin. This one arrived today. Modded Starfish. Should've asked for the original dial and hands.


----------



## EdwardChen (Jan 9, 2012)

Have an SKX009 and a navy blue/red NATO in the mail! Excited!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Finally I have an SNZG13 Incoming...just shipped from Amazon today from Kentucky....whoooohoooooooo

Best thing about it...didn't really cost me any real money. The wife made me clean out the garage a month ago...where I found a box of old video games and video game stuff (my other vice in life). Traded it all in for Amazon credit. I love "free" watches


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> She will understand once she sees the watch. Don't worry.
> 
> (You're screwed. :-d)


LOL....this is Capt. Serdal when his watch comes and his wife finds out. We will miss you sir. 

(And yes, I know the feeling...been there done that...but I never learn hahahahah)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Black Sumo and an SNZH55J1. Also an Orient Mako XL (Blue dial and bezel). 

My name is Michael and I am an watch addict.


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

I just happened to cross this 7548's path:


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

Yobokies SnowMonster Mod. That count?


----------



## joker86z28 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just got it today (also happens to be my first Seiko)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

7006-7012. Seller's photo.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

SNZF19K1.

First orange dial.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

joker86z28 said:


> Just got it today (also happens to be my first Seiko)


Doesn't look half bad for a first Seiko!
I like the blue! It may be a detail but the details often 'make' the watch , don't they :-D

Good pick!! Wear it well! And Welcome!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

You're one SICK...;-) hahaha nehh I like the way you think bro! ;-)


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Just ordered this piece of beauty.
I noticed I like the style, form, and shape of this watch, so I couldn't help but ordering one.

Specs say it's about 42mm diameter ex. crown, so 'the size box is checked'.

I was also looking at the BLUE dial version because I wanted to put it on a brown leather strap.

But I could only get the brown dial version, so I'm going to see if I can find a nice BLUE leather strap for it.
Should look cool don't you agree?

I can't wait for it to arrive!  (I don't care if it says Seiko, Citizen, or Orient on the dial really)

Isn't it great looking?!


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

RichardC said:


> I just happened to cross this 7548's path:


One of my most favourite diver! Congrats, mate . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I did the same with my twin SBCM023s. But ended up keeping both in their boxes not to scratch them )

When you get bored of one of your Sporks, PM me ;-) I will keep it in my box for you ;-)

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Black Sumo and an SNZH55J1. Also an Orient Mako XL (Blue dial and bezel).
> 
> My name is Michael and I am an watch addict.


These both arrived today. Sumo is on my wrist - WOW! The SNZ55J1 is a beautiful watch as well, but in the same league (not even close), when you get up close to it. Still, a lovely watch.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

topher512 said:


> It's a little more colorful than my watches normally are. I'm a Barça fan, and even if I weren't, the colors and styling drew me in. It's like nothing else in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 621640


Wow!!! That's a fantastic Seiko Chrono, my friend! What is the model number? With or without the Barca logo, it is a lovely timepiece!

Wear it in the best of health, mate . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## PyrotechA (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello new here and just got this last week.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Just ordered this piece of beauty.
> I noticed I like the style, form, and shape of this watch, so I couldn't help but ordering one.
> 
> Specs say it's about 42mm diameter ex. crown, so 'the size box is checked'.
> ...


That's terrible looking Johnny. But don't worry, just send it to me, when it comes and I'll be happy to sacrifice myself so that you won't have to endure that ugly thing on your wrist. No need to thank me, it's my way of contributing and making the WUS community a better place to be.


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Citizen BN0016 Blue Orca


----------



## Dangermouse (Feb 17, 2012)

I have just bought this for the wife for valentines









And this should be arriving from Denmark next week for me


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

This is winging it's way to me as we speak!
Mike


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I did it again, and pulled another trigger on this one: (Seller's Foto)










I had promised myself not to buy another Seiko this month but couldn't stand the itch of my hairy wrist 

I am expecting this bad boy next week.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got a Black Sumo in the mail, it has the smaller fonts bezel insert and a sapphire crystal upgrade.... Just have to wear it a few days to see if it's comfortable on my smallish wrist.


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2012)

errr..

7548 700J orange dial..


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

7548-7000 from right here on WUS. Got shipped today. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-jdm-seiko-7548-7000-1979-version-kanji-day-wheel-$225-618184.html


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

arr said:


> I'm waiting on these two (although I know I'll have to get rid of the cloth strap on the second one):


Can someone tell me the model no. of this one?

Thanks!


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

TTT!! Sorry I need to know the above model! Please!!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

ZASKAR36 said:


> That's terrible looking Johnny. But don't worry, just send it to me, when it comes and I'll be happy to sacrifice myself so that you won't have to endure that ugly thing on your wrist. No need to thank me, it's my way of contributing and making the WUS community a better place to be.


Alright just give me your address and I'll mail you the bracelet in advance ;-)

Well I just got the watch in the mail, I can NOT understand why any watch company would put such a sweet, pretty, nice watch on such a crappy, thin, flimsy, cheap a$$, piece of sh.. sorry-excuse-for-a bracelet, but aside from that the watch looks absolutely terrific! 
I was already planning on wearing this watch on a nice leather strap so I don't mind too much about the shiddy bracelet.

The dial is chocolate brown and has a nice shimmering effect.
The bezel and case are polished, only the front of the lugs is brushed.
All in all it looks classy, and a bit retro as well. Very nice indeed.
Especially considering the price (only $150)!

I'll try to take some nice pics as soon as I have it on a nice strap.

Cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm expecting a 7002 from Loy's and I have no idea when it's going to get here. Last time I had something shipped from a Philippines resto guy I think it came in about a week and a half, maybe two weeks, with tracking. But now I'm getting no tracking and possibly a month wait? Although, this way every day is kind of a lottery. =) One of these days I'll hit the jackpot.

I suppose it'll come regular mail? Anyone else in US who's gotten a Loy's watch, did it take 4-6 weeks for real?


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

These two as of yesterday. The Snow MOD is the same as SgtBatman(borrowed the pic from him, hope that was ok) Harold gave me a couple of weeks to wait for this gem but the BM should be here next week. Yep, i'm a little excited to say the least!
Mike


----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just got this baby off eBay. Loving everything about it, but plan on doing some mods soon. SKX173 on Anvil bracelet.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Got a Seiko Stargate in the mail thanks to ProDiver!!


- bc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

desire68 said:


> These two as of yesterday. The Snow MOD is the same as SgtBatman(borrowed the pic from him, hope that was ok) Harold gave me a couple of weeks to wait for this gem but the BM should be here next week. Yep, i'm a little excited to say the least!
> Mike


Those three Monsters are great little watches! I can't wait for my own Black Monster. Coming from G-Shocks we will think they are small. I plan on giving it the Anvil bracelet treatment.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmease (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm new to the forums but I have this puppy coming my way...






What do you guys think about her?


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> Those three Monsters are great little watches! I can't wait for my own Black Monster. Coming from G-Shocks we will think they are small. I plan on giving it the Anvil bracelet treatment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


You only think they are small until you wear them a few times. I just started getting into G's. I just picked up a Riseman, and am looking at GA100s. The Monsters have a lot more of a presence on your wrist.


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

kmease said:


> I'm new to the forums but I have this puppy coming my way...
> View attachment 642294
> What do you guys think about her?


Nice!!!


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

should be swimming here this monday :-!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a couple of GA and GD100's and they are awesome, you won't be disappointed with your choice. What struck me about the OM when i first got it was the weight. The thing is seriously heavy, i actually thought that there was something else in the box with the watch before i opened it lol, I love the Monster!
Mike 


SgtBatman said:


> You only think they are small until you wear them a few times. I just started getting into G's. I just picked up a Riseman, and am looking at GA100s. The Monsters have a lot more of a presence on your wrist.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I am a naughty sailor! I feel bad :-( b-) I have two more Seikos on the way b-)|>. Here they are:

A 7548-700H, Orange Quartz Diver: (Seller's Foto)










A minty 1978 issue 

And the other one is also minty; a 7548-700F Pepsi .

They will arrive early next week. I can't wait :-!.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SgtBatman said:


> You only think they are small until you wear them a few times. I just started getting into G's. I just picked up a Riseman, and am looking at GA100s. The Monsters have a lot more of a presence on your wrist.


Well I also have two divers one Kinetic amd one powered by the 7S36 and I agree, they are weighty even for a "beginner's automatic". The only thing that confuses me is why did I wait so long to get a Monster.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

hi guys,

should have a seiko snzh97j1 on its way from japan as i type 

cheers
dan


----------



## Dangermouse (Feb 17, 2012)

This should land either Monday or Tuesday, hopefully tomorrow as its only my birthdayb-)


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

what better than a lovely watch gift to your self on your birthday 

....btw....didnt you just get a white one?


----------



## Dangermouse (Feb 17, 2012)

dan55 said:


> what better than a lovely watch gift to your self on your birthday
> 
> ....btw....didnt you just get a white one?


No Dan this is a Monster 
My white one is a ,,,ahem White samurai 2004 vintage J model and very rare


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

This is the first brand new watch I've owned in 12 years.

19K on mesh.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

a 6309-7040 with a sapphire!


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dangermouse said:


> This should land either Monday or Tuesday, hopefully tomorrow as its only my birthdayb-)
> 
> View attachment 642554


Happy birthday, my friend. I think you deserve this BM.

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## orange_octopus (Feb 29, 2012)

Not my photo - but got an SKX011 on the way - should be here by the end of the week + evo S oyster from yobokies and a 007 bezel insert. Can't wait


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Aaaand, I pulled another trigger! This time it is a 7548-7000, all black in mint+ condition.

Here is seller's foto:










Capt. Serdal


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

The deal is done. Birthday grail is on order. Ships 3/8 from Higuchi!


----------



## Jonnie C (Mar 5, 2012)

Finally managed to get my hands on a slightly used and very well priced SARB023...Been after one of these for a while now, but did not want to pay to much for one!









Sellers Pic...


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

Got this one coming from Japan, via EMS. Should be here Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest. Very excited. I probably will have difficulty sleeping this week.








and the movement looks beautiful. The seller just serviced it.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

It will be on the way on saturday  My first Seiko.


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

I have this Citizen on the way. I don't really know anything about it. I think it has a 8200 movement, but I haven't managed to find any information about it. It has a see-through back.


----------



## giant420 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have this limited edition Skyhawk (JY0006-06E) on the way from a member here. Should be here tomorrow if tracking is correct. :-!


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

My King Seiko came in yesterday. From Japan to my wrist in only 3 days! Amazing! Very happy. And though the case is polished, the original angles and edges are still in tact.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I needed a dress watch. All I got was divers and pilots.
This one came up and I snagged it:


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Ordered an SKX009J from Creation Watches at 7:30 last night. Got an email at ~3am saying it had shipped! I hate waiting for stuff, so I'm pretty pleased with that. I also have a super oyster evo s on order from Harold.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm also waiting on my Super Oyster from Harold. He shipped it today, so I reckon I'll get mine by next week. The waiting is the worst and best part of being a watch nerd.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Grail Seiko - SBDB001 Marine Master 600!!!


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

rsr911 said:


> Grail Seiko - SBDB001 Marine Master 600!!!


Lucky lucky man, congratulations! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## bjh123 (Feb 4, 2012)

On it's way...........


----------



## Surtur (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a Citizen Promaster Sky PMV65-2271 Eco-Drive Solar Atomic Perfex Multi 3000 Watch coming to me from a "Buy it Now" sale on EBay.


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Put in a low bid on a BM then went to sleep ... I fully expected to be out-bid, but woke up as the winner.

So my 1st seiko is on the way.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Seiko SKA509. Searched for this one to be in stock somewhere for a while. Last Friday morning, checked Creation Watches. Out of stock as usual. Took a look at the SKA511 but don't like the black bezel so much. That same afternoon, I don't know why, I went back and looked again. SKA509 in stock. The killer part: the price is slightly lower than anywhere else has listed it at. I hit the Add To Cart button so fast the mouse pointer was smoking on my screen.









So I guess later this week the Fedex guy will have to trudge all the way to my place, carrying the box in a cleft stick, or however they do it these days. I'll be glad to see him anyway. We've grown to be quite familiar over the past few months.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

SKX011J1 is incoming.... and the parts to tweak it.


----------



## imichael11 (Sep 14, 2009)

Seiko Stargate in the mail. Can't wait for the mailman. Maybe a poor man's 6105-810?


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

Seiko SBCM025 which will become my new beater/beach watch.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Spork on it's way to me.


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

6309 7040


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Quite a few lucky people here! I just ordered a watch that I've been waiting to buy for at least a year now. I'm not even kidding, I've been looking at the Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels watch for at least a year now and it's finally on the way! Man I can't wait! Every time I went to a mall or to a store with a jewelry section, I'd head over to the watch section to see if there was a Skyhawk to drool at. I have yet to see the Blue Angels version in a jewelry store, so I'm going to be really happy to own a watch that most people have never seen!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

James_ said:


> It will be on the way on saturday  My first Seiko.


My mistake, it's not being sent on saturday, maybe next saturday! Probably next monday. Still can't wait though.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

(pics from Jay)

I'm getting my SCVS009 back from Jay at Motor City Watch works hopefully this week. I sent it in for servicing about two months ago. I can't wait to get my first Seiko auto back.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

hope my snzh97j1 will be arriving on the boat from japan v soon  just sent the store a mail to see if they have any news


----------



## Papi (Nov 26, 2011)

I ordered a SSC015P1 Seiko Solar Chronograph with the Black Dial and the Black Bezel with the Stainless Steel Oyster Bracelet.


----------



## cance (Sep 9, 2010)

I am waiting this Seiko 5 Sports. I hope that this will come on wednesday or thursday. This will be my first Seiko 5 Sports and I hope that this wont be to big for my small wrist


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> View attachment 656056
> 
> 
> View attachment 656057
> ...


What a beauty!!! Me needs some tissue to wipe the keyboard!

Fantastic case and dial!

Next time, for example next week, send it to me. I will service it for free, and of course I will need "SOME TIME" to test it on my wrist b-):-d

Wear it in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

serdal23 said:


> What a beauty!!! Me needs some tissue to wipe the keyboard! Fantastic case and dial!Next time, for example next week, send it to me. I will service it for free, and of course I will need "SOME TIME" to test it on my wrist b-):-dWear it in the best of health . . .Capt. Serdal


I appreciate your hands on approach to testing its accuracy. Sounds like a deal. Thanks for the comments. I'll be sure to post some new pics when it returns home.


----------



## johngorbe (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all - Beautiful watches here! I can certainly relate to everyone's anticipation. I'm awaiting a Seiko perpetual calendar, SNQ101. It should arrive by April 4th...in time for my birthday 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-watch-mens-stainless-steel-bracelet-42mm-snq101?ID=467787


----------



## Jvanvuren (Mar 19, 2012)

I should be able to pick up my Seiko SCBM023 at the post office this morning 

Seller's pic:


----------



## ENRGZR (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## johngorbe (Mar 19, 2012)

Jvanvuren - That's a sweet diver  Congrats!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a SKX171 on rubber strap on its way to me now. I also literally just finished ordering the Yobokies Super Oyster Evo S bracelet. Super stoked! This will be my first automatic...can't wait to get that bracelet on it! Looks so clean in all the pics I have seen of it!


----------



## bosjohn (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeez all your watches are so hmmmm pretty narry a scratch in the car load. I think my expected watches will be somewhat pedestrian compared to these stellar examples
I am anxiously awaiting my King Seiko hi beat chronometer from Australia, I am on pins and needles waiting for my vintage seiko Alba field gear emergency signal code. I am beside myself with excitement awaiting my seiko 6309-7290 diver and frankly I am overwhelmed waiting for my seiko pulsar mlb cardinals vx43a
I also am waiting for ( whisper a bradley mickey mouse dive, and a casio marinne gear dive) I dont know if those are unmentionables or not. I will post pics when the watches actually arrive.
bosjohn


----------



## Kondi (May 10, 2011)

The 7548 my late dad gave me that I wore in high school coming back from restoration and a tuna SBBN015 from Seiya that has been on my bucket list forever. Was ready to buy the Tuna last year until a little fire caused a temporary funding setback. While all the eye candy is nice only one watch left on my bucket list U-2 from Sinn. Next year I'm 50, I now what I'm getting (o*


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a SKX173 due to arrive today.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

bosjohn said:


> Jeez all your watches are so hmmmm pretty narry a scratch in the car load. I think my expected watches will be somewhat pedestrian compared to these stellar examples
> I am anxiously awaiting my King Seiko hi beat chronometer from Australia, I am on pins and needles waiting for my vintage seiko Alba field gear emergency signal code. I am beside myself with excitement awaiting my seiko 6309-7290 diver and frankly I am overwhelmed waiting for my seiko pulsar mlb cardinals vx43a
> I also am waiting for ( whisper a bradley mickey mouse dive, and a casio marinne gear dive) I dont know if those are unmentionables or not. I will post pics when the watches actually arrive.
> bosjohn


Dang man, all of those are in route to you? Has your credit card cooled off yet? LOL. My wife would kill me if I ordered that many at a time!! Haha.


----------



## JHustwit (Sep 8, 2006)

yema rallygraf 1/100 (powered by seiko 7T52, I believe)


----------



## bosjohn (Mar 27, 2012)

it pays sometimes to not be married sign and i am retired so i have way too much time on my hands. except for the king seiko none of the watches were more than sixty dollars and most under twenty.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

bosjohn said:


> it pays sometimes to not be married sign and i am retired so i have way too much time on my hands. except for the king seiko none of the watches were more than sixty dollars and most under twenty.


Ah, well, those prices aren't so bad. Congrats on all the purchases though. It'll be like Christmas for you pretty soon!


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

The Orange Monster bit me. After ogling it for weeks (well, ever since I bought my last watch...), I just pulled the trigger on it from Amazon. Should be here Friday.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I first saw these watches a few years ago on the old SCWF, and . I've kept my eyes open since then but never saw another of either dial color. Two days ago I searched for "7009" on the bay and this popped up with only a couple of hours to go and NO bids. A little pricey, maybe, but... They should be here Monday.


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on a Citizen Promaster Sky PMV65-2271 the other day. It should arrive Wednesday. I can't wait!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Delivery is expected today for Tsunami UDT Timer #77 assembled by Noah Fuller himself! :-!

EDIT: She arrived safe & sound !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Aquamount JP3020. Seller says it is in as-new 98% condition. Should arrive in the next few days.
.


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a blue Sumo on the way from Higuchi. My credit card has taken quite a beating since I found this forum.


----------



## alraike (Mar 18, 2012)

Seiko SKX007 on the way. It's my first dive watch... down the rabbit hole I go.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Where did you get the ar1060? I thought they were discontinued. Almost got one last year and then kicked myself because nobody had them anymore. Unless I'm confusing it with a similar model, but I don't think so.


----------



## ruthwall1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Currently awaiting my first ever Grand Seiko 5646-7000. Will be here by 1pm today Royal mail Special delivery the morning is dragging already


----------



## anteromega (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the Seiko Tuna 7549-7010 on the way! Would be the first time with a tuna. I can't wait!


----------



## hpo (Mar 31, 2012)

Newbie here-so called "Stealth Tuna" 7002 from the bay headed my way.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been resisting this purchase for a while...

some day I like it, other days I don't...

but today the lure of that orange was too much...

I'm joining the Orange Monster Club! Fingers crossed I like it!


----------



## cance (Sep 9, 2010)

cance said:


> I am waiting this Seiko 5 Sports. I hope that this will come on wednesday or thursday. This will be my first Seiko 5 Sports and I hope that this wont be to big for my small wrist
> 
> View attachment 656099


My watch came 2 weeks ago. Now its is working -4s/day. It is ok for me  I have also bought a leather strap. Here is a photo


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Skx007 modded by Jake B. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papi (Nov 26, 2011)

Papi said:


> I ordered a SSC015P1 Seiko Solar Chronograph with the Black Dial and the Black Bezel with the Stainless Steel Oyster Bracelet.


I ALSO ordered the SSC019P1 with the Red/Blue Pepsi Bezel and the Blue Dial.
I just received BOTH watches last week and am wearing both of them in rotation. I LOVE wearing them!


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

A Seiko SKX007. Haven't had one in some time.
I miss the simplicity of them. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Daz-o-matic (Feb 23, 2009)

Seiko black Monster on steel bracelet. Should be here early next week (dang Easter weekend...)

Also expecting another Seiko 5 in a week or two (SNK807) as I pooched my first one trying to regulate it myself. o|


----------



## watch em (Sep 20, 2010)

Seiko Black Monster on a steel bracelet. I also have 2 nato straps black and orange coming with it!


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,

I have an SKX-403J on the way, (introduced it on the main forum with more photos)............


















cheers,

-John:-!


----------



## ato316 (Aug 22, 2011)

just ordered, should have it by the end of the week


----------



## ato316 (Aug 22, 2011)

ato316 said:


> just ordered, should have it by the end of the week











after careful consideration i decided to order an OM, because lets face it... im going to want to get this one too


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

Titanium Orca Diver


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got a MM300 coming soon! 

Thanks a lot diverj007!

Oh and a 009 should be heading my way too. I just love these SKX watches.

My wallet is crying though.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

A beautiful orange monster is on the way for my wrist! Hope to receive it tomorrow!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Mar 21, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a US SKX009. Almost got one at a watch shop here in the middle east with the arabic day wheel, but he wanted $350.


----------



## RuslanS (Oct 15, 2011)

Citizen Promaster Tough PMT56-2711 from Japan.
Not new but looks very good (Duratect coating!)


----------



## seven_sicks_two (Apr 7, 2012)

Just found out last night that I'm getting a SNZG17J1 in a couple of days. This will be my first automatic and the first watch I've owned in years. Can't wait!


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

I finally bit the bullet and put the grail watch on plastic. I've been wanting this for... a very long time. It will soon be on my wrist.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

I have the Seiko SRP043K1 "Spork" coming, thanks to Otto. I am very excited, in fact I just ordered a Super Engineer bracelet for it and just reached out to BJStraps to get a nice leather strap made.


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

An SBCM023 and a Golden Tuna.

Should be waiting for me when I get home, I won't know what to open first.


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just picked up an SBBN007 Tuna from the sales forum. Bought a sapphire crystal from Harold and it's going on a Watchadoo. I'm pretty stoked. :-!


----------



## DenverCO55 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just received my Promaster Sky PMV65-2271 (Japan only)!!!


----------



## York_man (Mar 20, 2012)

Orange Monster on the way. My first Seiko. Too many overpriced on the high street, I didn't realise how reasonable they could be online. I'm glad I joined WUS!


----------



## Comet (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm downsizing my collection and certainly have a watch sickness: I have 3 SKX Pepsi divers in the mail (including one from Japan) along with a super jubilee bracelet and a super oyster bracelet. I love these watches! Just could never keep anything more expensive on my arm and not worry about scratching it up!


----------



## monsterorange (Jul 31, 2010)

Just won a 007 on eBay to keep my 009 company. Now I just need to decide what bracelet/strap to go for. Super Oyster, Super Jubilee, Super Engineer, Nato or something else. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Papi said:


> I ALSO ordered the SSC019P1 with the Red/Blue Pepsi Bezel and the Blue Dial.
> I just received BOTH watches last week and am wearing both of them in rotation. I LOVE wearing them!


I'm very jealous, Papi. Love the look of that watch...just wish the 24 hour dial was an analog alarm dial, then that would be the perfect watch...


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got an SNK809K2 on the way. $69 from Amazon right now. It's going to be the base for first mod. When I'm done it should look more like a Sinn 656.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

6309-7040 and XW Tsunami Classic in-bound. Exploring strap/bracelet options but think I'll hold off until I've tried each on my wrist. I can't wait!


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

A 009J and beau coup parts.

Even ran across a triple grip bezel!


----------



## joedub (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a trio of beat up Seiko 4205's coming from the Philippines. 

I am hoping to get one or two of them up and running. This will be my first attempt in watchmaking.


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

Newbie here.

Spork coming from Singapore. Looking at the "show your sporks" thread helps pass the time.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet!


undertheradar said:


>


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Citizen BN0001-01L.
Picture shamelessly borrowed from the net (thanx, andrew).
francobollo


----------



## monsterorange (Jul 31, 2010)

My SKX007 & 009 are on their way back from Hong Kong with new hands on both by Harold. Shame we've got two bank holidays next week as I'm not likely to see them before Wednesday.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Darth Tuna is on his way to me from Higuchi


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Just won a bid on a black BFK... I love my yellow BFK sooo much but almost never wear it... oddly enough, just because it's yellow. Go figure:think: It'll also sit well next to my black BOSS!

I expect I'll be wearing the black one a lot more, who knows, I may even do a bit of a mod on it;-) Maybe new hands, sapphire and Cerakote with a notched z22

Cheers


----------



## buddhist (May 22, 2012)

An SKX007, my first automatic.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

a 7546 quartz movement for the 6309 project I just finished, plus another 6309 for another new project.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got an SKX011K and an SNKF11K (BFS) both up in the air right now. This Seiko WIS stuff is truly a sickness.


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

SRP233


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Shogun...tracking says it's less than 100 miles away so it should be on my wrist tomorrow...fingers crossed!


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

A new Classic Tsunami once Jake is done making it.

Lawrence


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

digivandig said:


> I've got an SKX011K and an SNKF11K (BFS) both up in the air right now. This Seiko WIS stuff is truly a sickness.


No longer in the air. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## KarenChezk (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats they make a great set me likes  
how long was the wait??

-Kar


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

KarenChezk said:


> Congrats they make a great set me likes
> how long was the wait??
> 
> -Kar


Not much of a wait at all once I Paypal'd. Dealt with a couple of great sellers. The orange diver shipped from Hong Kong last Saturday, and the BFS shipped from Michigan on Tuesday. It felt like it took forever to find a BFS, but it actually was only a few months. WTB ads really do work!


----------



## atennisplayah (Oct 29, 2010)

Seiko 6139-6002 automatic chronograph. Golden sunburst dial with a great early auto column-wheel chronograph movement inside.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

I've got a Citizen Campanola CTS57-0701 coming!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I've not bought a watch for over a year now, but finally decided to fulfill my Grand Seiko desire. Got a SBGR051 coming from AZFT!


----------



## Hellbuster (Apr 20, 2012)

Orderd a ska371 (aka bfk) in the weekend. Waiting for it to come all the way from singapore is a b*tch though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louis111 (Jun 4, 2012)

This is my first post, so hello everybody. I am waiting on this 7002-7000 for four weeks now. It comes from the philipines, restored watches company. I bought the exact same one a month ago for my twin brother's birthday and then wanted one for myself too  Last update is that it is at customs now and I hope it will get here by the end of the week.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

BJ2117-01E. Seller's pic.

001.jpg picture by Rhnsly88 - Photobucket


----------



## jeffmj (May 16, 2012)

Citizen Women's EW0942-56P Eco Drive
....and the best part is that it is a gift for her....and she doesn't even know it is coming!
I'll call it a mid-year birthday gift.


----------



## LE|37 (Jun 5, 2012)

my first auto
seiko military blue with blue fabric band


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

SNZF47 Neo Monster in the mail. Picked it up for $89 on a deal of the day site!


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

SBBN015 en route courtesy of another WUS member.
Also have an SSC021 that has landed locally via Singapore today.
Fed ex should be delivering it tomorrow.
Happy days


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I received my SKX009 last week... love it!










I have in the mail a Citizen Eco Drive CA0255-01E... first watch with a black case (not PVD... ion plated I think is the name).

Photo from fellow WUS member:


----------



## Papi (Nov 26, 2011)

I've got an SKX007K1 coming.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

My first two Seiko Diver's.

*SKX421K *(actual watch)









*SNZF45K1 (pic off of internet)

*​


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

And here I give you.... The Seiko Messagewatch...sport edition (im pretty sure its not really called this but more of a description)... dont know if this one was a rarer one, but I just won it on the bay along with 3 other watches... I think I got a good deal but either way, cant wait to sport this puppy!

(I borrowed this picture, but its identical to the one Im getting, just a better shot than my seller had)


----------



## murugan2 (Sep 29, 2011)

SARB035 Can't wait!


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

MM300.

I'm patient by nature but waiting for a watch to arrive in the mail tests me =)


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

6309-704 from Loys with their modded dial - somewhere between there and here


----------



## ricardo1970 (May 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm pretty excited because I've just won this on fleebay. There's always a risk when buying vintage watches on auction sites but the seller had good feedback and seemed to know his stuff. It's described as perfect working order, including the alarm. Looks in reasonable shape as well. This is the seller's photo of the actual watch. I'll post better images when I get it.


----------



## j-watch (Jul 6, 2011)

I have two....an MM300 and a GS Hi-Beat SBGH005! No picks yet, should be here by next week!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

This one is on the way: Yobokies-modded "Planet Monster" with domed sapphire blue-tinted AR crystal on Super Oyster bracelet. (seller's photos).
Never mind, I haven't figured out how to post photos yet.


----------



## AirMech74 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got an Ecozilla on its way, courtesy of my soon-to-be wife...its my wedding gift. Gonna get some adapters and a nice bracelet...can't wait.


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

My Stargate just shipped. It will be in my grubby hands on Wednesday.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Not even in the mail yet, but just paid for this one. Can't wait!


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

And a couple 6309-7040's.

When it rains it pours.


----------



## LegendaryNBK (Jun 11, 2012)

I finally ordered my modded SKX009K from Yobokies. I had Harold instal a SKX007 bezel and a domed sapphire with AR, thus making a SKX008b |> I also ordered a black GasGasBones zerozero strap with blue highlight stitching  With the holiday this week I am expecting to get lucky and have both arrive by the end of next week. ;-)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I have been looking for a yellow faced chrono for a while and now I ordered a Seiko SDWD57P3B that will be in my hands before the end of the week


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Seiko SNKF11K1 or BFS on the way. I saw one in a what are your wearing thread and went looking, 24mm lugs on a Seiko so this should be fun. I found out that they were discontinued but somehow I got lucky and found the last one for sale on a US sales site. To have the watch shipped to Ireland they were going to more than double the price, so the watch paid a visit to my in laws in NC who kindly forwarded it on to me and hopefully it will arrive in the next day or two.

Photo courtesy of Yeoman's Weblog


----------



## Devlsmurf (Jun 10, 2012)

Up until this morning it was in the mail...my Orange Monster was lonely


----------



## IvanDrago (Feb 7, 2012)

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Watch SNZG15


----------



## STi489 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ordered citizen bn0000-04h last night.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

arriving Monday 9th


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

A 1979 6309 PO mod.

Should be here in a few days.


----------



## Chefdog (Sep 22, 2010)

Just got shipping notification today that my first 6309 is on its way! Watch has been freshly serviced, relumed at Everest Watchworks, and comes on a snarkmesh bracelet. I can't wait.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Skx007j5-sil from Creation, ordered last night


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

After a long search finally I purchased this Seiko:
SNAB71







Just on his way to my friend's house in the USA.. next july 18th he'll come to Rio de Janeiro and I'm gonna get him...
So happy!!


----------



## -andrew- (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a Seiko Sarb033 on its way to me from Higuchi soon. He said it wouldn't go in the mail until 7/11. The wait is going to kill me...LOL.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I have a Seiko Sarb033 on its way to me from Higuchi soon. He said it wouldn't go in the mail until 7/11. The wait is going to kill me...LOL.


Once you get it, make a thread and record your watch's accuracy daily.


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just ordered a SnowMonster mod from Harold. Also have the new Citizen diver coming from Higuchi.


----------



## victor152 (Jul 9, 2012)

Waiting on a Citizen Eco AT4010-50E. The wait is excruciating.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> Once you get it, make a thread and record your watch's accuracy daily.


Yeah, I've noticed the other SARB accuracy threads out there. Guess I could do that. I will watch it for at least two weeks before reporting in...Then I'll update as needed. Its going to be tempting to just reset it since it hacks and handwinds, LOL. This will be my first auto that does that...


----------



## Flashpoint (Jul 8, 2012)

I picked up a Ti Citizen Eco-Drive off the auction site earlier today. I couldn't find a review on it here so I'll be sure to write up a quick one first chance I get.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

DHL from Germany...


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I bought this watch off of eBay, it was a salesman's sample and had a destroyed movement inside. Jay at MCWW replaced the movement, so I have an essentially brand new watch. It still has the blue plastic film and price tag on the back. I just need a band for it now ( when it arrives...), any suggestions?


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Got this limited edition Seiko ACAM007 SK-663D Princess Mononoke on it's way. It's new, never worn.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

Trandy said:


> A 1979 6309 PO mod.
> 
> Should be here in a few days.


very nice - where from?


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Waited on this for over a 1 1/2 I just could never pick one one up on the sales forums. So I have one coming. To all the folks that I bugged that own this monster, I tried to get you to sell yours please forgive Teddy the sickness just got the best of me.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Teddyhanna said:


> Waited on this for over a 1 1/2 I just could never pick one one up on the sales forums. So I have one coming. To all the folks that I bugged that own this monster, I tried to get you to sell yours please forgive Teddy the sickness just got the best of me.


Congrats! Its worth the wait. The white dial is great. I'm wearing mine now.


----------



## Flashpoint (Jul 8, 2012)

psweeting said:


> Got this limited edition Seiko ACAM007 SK-663D Princess Mononoke on it's way. It's new, never worn.
> 
> View attachment 759353
> 
> ...


The Geek in me thinks this is awesome.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*You did a great job with this mod. It really does flow.*


----------



## victor152 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just purchased a Citizen BL5345-59H.


----------



## RobD2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

Seiko 5 SRP155, hopefully will be here by friday, definately here by monday!.


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Will have a new Seiko SNM037 tomorrow, I am stoked.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

Just ordered one of these from Seiya-san yesterday (Seiko Prospex SBDC007 "Shogun"):









Absolutely cannot wait for it to arrive in the mail next week. Also, I'm very scared that this is going to be a slippery slope that eventually leads to a Grand Seiko. I already have strategic plans in place to "finance" a GS HEQuartz. Yikes!


----------



## hoseman68 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello everyone...my very first post on WUS. I've been doing a lot of research on this site looking for my next watch. I looked at photos/videos of the Sumo, Steinhart O1VR, Chris Ward, and countless boutique dive watches; tried on Omegas, Oris', Longines, Tags and finally decided on this one:















Seiko SBDX001 MM300!!! Yup, just Paypal'd it this morning; bought it used but never worn from a long-time WUS member (thanks Paul!). Sold a motorcycle jacket, two watches, and in process of selling another two watches to help pay for this baby! Can't wait to get my hand in it...


----------



## On The Border (May 30, 2012)

Hi everybody!

Long time lurker, first time poster. I have this one inbound from a fellow forum member via flleabay:









FrankenMonster with a Yokobies sapphire a/r crystal. 3 days waiting and it's killing me!

/Image shamelessly stolen from the seller


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Flashpoint said:


> I picked up a Ti Citizen Eco-Drive off the auction site earlier today. I couldn't find a review on it here so I'll be sure to write up a quick one first chance I get.
> 
> View attachment 758845


Looks awesome. What's the model number of that one?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

SKX175 on the way


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

it's not in the mail yet, but hopefully will be soon, from hong kong, a king seiko 5625 certified chronometer.. original all around, clean with minimal dings/dents, and not overly polished it looks nicely seasoned. this particular model is one i've been trying to hunt down for some time so it was nice to win that final bid


----------



## rpstrimple (Jan 24, 2012)

I have this guy on the way shortly. It'll be my first 007 and I can't wait.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This one coming in from Yobokies
His pictures


----------



## DaveOBrien (Feb 19, 2006)

After looking for awhile I found a used Orange Sumo for a great price and it has a high domed safire and the yobkies bezel mod!

PS also waiting for shipping notice for my Tsunami classic, Jake should have that in the next few weeks, that is my purchase of the year


----------



## wasf (Apr 23, 2008)

SKX007


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

hoseman68 said:


> Hello everyone...my very first post on WUS. I've been doing a lot of research on this site looking for my next watch. I looked at photos/videos of the Sumo, Steinhart O1VR, Chris Ward, and countless boutique dive watches; tried on Omegas, Oris', Longines, Tags and finally decided on this one:
> 
> View attachment 762354
> View attachment 762355
> ...


I did the same thing.. sold a lot of items to get my mm300. You won't regret it!


----------



## hoseman68 (Jul 9, 2012)

defendnola said:


> I did the same thing.. sold a lot of items to get my mm300. You won't regret it!


This is the most I've spent on a watch by a longshot, so I felt I needed to make room in my meager collection and budget to justify getting it. Based on everything I've read and every video I've seen, I'm confident I'm going to really appreciate this watch--from build quality to accuracy to Seiko reliability. And, I just found out the seller shipped it earlier today and should get here in a week...can't wait!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

asphericalperspective said:


> Just ordered one of these from Seiya-san yesterday (Seiko Prospex SBDC007 "Shogun"):
> 
> View attachment 762121
> 
> ...


It's going to tough with watches like the MM300 so close to that price point. Best of luck to you.

You'll need it. ;-)

And enjoy that Shogun + post pics when it arrives.


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

!!!


----------



## pr0ximity (Jul 12, 2012)

SNZH53 making its way over to me, should be here today or tomorrow!


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Great thread. Got one of each coming, N.B, sellers pictures:-
VINTAGE CITIZEN QUARTZ DIVER (Pepsi)








And a Seiko 6309-7049, Classic, been promicing myself one of these for ages!!!







Now got the 8-10 days wait for them to get here from the Philippines!!!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Nighthawk on its way!


----------



## Enoslives5 (May 16, 2012)

White Stargate (skz323) on the way! Can't wait.









[borrowed pic]


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

From a seller right here on WUS.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I finally got mine from Sky Watch Dealers Com a couple of days ago. I think it's pretty kewl.


----------



## Fabian43 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just ordered my new Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium Golf BM7120-01E. I've always wanted an Eco-Drive because of Citizen's build quality and moreso the technology behind eco-drive. I prefer to wear autos and I wanted a quartz for golf and/or messing around and so this fit the bill perfectly. Excited!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Teddyhanna...that monster sure is kewl!

I sent my SKX173 to Yobokies and it's now on it's way back in the guise of a bead blasted SKX008. Not your "standard" 008 but a modded one ;-)


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Received it yesterday. Citizen BN0000. Like the stock strap, but immediately put it on a 2 pc. Bond Nato. I love it!!:-d


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Waiting on this Japanese Nighthawk right now, coming from Singapore. Very excited. My first Citizen. Been wearing my tag for 13 years and wanted something different. This should be sweet.


----------



## ninshin (May 20, 2010)

Waiting for the SARB033 from Higuchi, and found the last remaining Seiko Sumo in Hong Kong at the Seiko boutique (which they were selling 15% off list price, only a bit more expensive than Higuchi, and with the conversion rates with paypal and credit card companies I opted to just buy it here). The Seiko sumo was just too much watch to resist buying immediately, and after calling at least 15 seiko dealers in Hong Kong I gave up on finding the SARB033, because most seiko dealers haven't been getting a lot of seiko JDM stock recently. I think it might be because of the tourists from china having a preference for european timepieces.

I was trying not to drool too much at the grand seikos on display in the boutique in all the nice cases, they were so beautiful but oh so far out of reach. Maybe when I'm 30.


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

A NOS Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk JN0040-58L incoming:









Excited about this one because I didn't think I would own a watch from this series. A couple of years ago, I purchased the 2nd gen Skyhawk, but the integrated bracelet just didn't work at all with my thinner wrists so I returned it. I love the 3rd generation Skyhawk because of the newer features, but after trying it on a few times, I sadly determined that it was just too large for me. I gave up on owning one of these watches. Then recently, I found myself thinking about the series again and decided to look for the older Navihawk model, which was an ideal size for me, but no longer being produced. Luckily, I found an international dealer with NOS and it's now on its way to me!


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko 6139-6002 from 1978....it will be here on Friday.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Citizen Orca on the way, this one is a real walk on the wild side for me :think:


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Citizen CA0255-01E


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

Richard- said:


> Citizen Orca on the way, this one is a real walk on the wild side for me :think:











you will not be disappointed b-)


----------



## atb1o1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Teddyhanna said:


> Well I finally got mine from Sky Watch Dealers Com a couple of days ago. I think it's pretty kewl.


This is very nice, what model is this? I can't find it on that website.


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

This should be coming tomorrow. I HOPE! :-d


----------



## victor152 (Jul 9, 2012)

Citizen BM6901-55B


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*Seiko szen006 white night monster.*


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ecozilla en route. :-!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Citizen Eco Diver BN0101-58E

Just got this from the post office today.

Would have gotten it a week ago, but Larry, Curly, and Moe were shooting a new episode at my post office and they couldn't find the package.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> Would have gotten it a week ago, but Larry, Curly, and Moe were shooting a new episode at my post office and they couldn't find the package.


Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk...Nice watch, congrats! :-d


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Citizen Eco Diver BN0101-58E
> 
> Just got this from the post office today.
> 
> Would have gotten it a week ago, but Larry, Curly, and Moe were shooting a new episode at my post office and they couldn't find the package.


Got mine a few days ago. I really dig it.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

SKXA35.

Then it's off to Harold for a little..... tweaking.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Skx007 for me (and the second one at that)!


----------



## JC73 (Apr 13, 2011)

1st purchase in allmost a year, Citizen bu1085-06e (out for delivery by end of day) green XULU w/PVD hardware hopefully by next week.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got an SBGA011 on the way from AZ Fine Time. According to the tracking information, it should be in my PO box in the next few hours...


----------



## ty_tanium (Jan 15, 2012)

just got a SKX009 in the mail. Im def in love


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

waiting for my 6309 7040 to come back from Duarte. In the mean time he sent some pics. There was some pitting in the back but it passed WR testing at 6ATM, I'm not complaining.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't have anything in the mail anymore (sob)


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

This arrived yesterday..


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Seiko SDGA003


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

just got it; replaced the band with one from Kain.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllll my re-modded SKX's were supposed to be out for delivery, but the mail came, and the box wasn't there... what the hell could be up with that???

EDIT: Oh dear crap. at first I thought I was just overreacting and that it'd be on a second later truck, as that's happened in my neighborhood before... but the tracking updated to DELIVERED at 124pm... I've been home since about 12 noon, and nothing has come, no door knocks or bells. I've been checking every half hour and nothing ever came. I'm officially worried. =(


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea, so my watches never showed up today like they should have. Either the mailman simply bonered it up and left the parcel key in someone else's mailbox (parcel locker was not opened tonight, so this is still a possibility), or some dishonest @#$#%#^^%$^ has actually absconded with my mods!! All I could do was go to work tonight and assume the worst... it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*This one ............*










Kurt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Yea, so my watches never showed up today like they should have. Either the mailman simply bonered it up and left the parcel key in someone else's mailbox (parcel locker was not opened tonight, so this is still a possibility), or some dishonest @#$#%#^^%$^ has actually absconded with my mods!! All I could do was go to work tonight and assume the worst... it's driving me crazy.


Everything turned out OK. Checked the mailbox when I woke up, to find a nice parcel locker key sitting in there. Funny think was each of my roommates also had packages yesterday they they also could not get to, because of the screw up.


----------



## eesqwatch (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks for review.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

I've got a Seiko SBCM023 - AND a SBCM029 (it's very rare orange brother) coming...

Super excited about the orange Seiko. Can't believe I found a mint one, and at a good price as well.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

I resurrected this thread for this one.


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Received from Harold this morning


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

My Seiko SARB033 is waiting at the post office, will be picked up after work today (roughly 5:00pm AEST)


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

My Seiko SARB033 is waiting at the post office, will be picked up after work today (roughly 5:00pm AEST)


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

sgrenald said:


> I don't have anything in the mail anymore (sob)
> 
> View attachment 787089


You have just made everyone jealous, hope you're happy :-d


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

hendry70 said:


> Received from Harold this morning
> 
> View attachment 791884


What is that??? Me like!


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

pala10 said:


> You have just made everyone jealous, hope you're happy :-d


Are you kidding?? I was so upset that I didn't have anything in the mail that I shipped the Snowflake back, JUST so I could participate here! (the watch had a defective spring bar, so it's back to the fine folk at AZFT who jumped right on it! GREAT service!)


----------



## James PER AU (Aug 10, 2012)

I just received my Seiko Quartz Railroad Pocket Watch SVBR001 from SeiyaJapan. I read a few reviews of this watch so decided I needed one...so I bought myself one as a birthday present. It looks very functional with it's white face and large Arabic numbers and hands. Easier to read than a wrist watch especially the minutes and seconds, and an alternative to wearing a wrist watch. (Although I usualy still wear the wristwatch and carry the pocket version as well!)


----------



## bruin1 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: This one ............*

This one, won on YahooJP.


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

*Re: This one ............*

Well, I could not bring myself to order the other Snowflake from AFT - not without the blessing of the wife anyway, so to sooth myself, I ordered a SARB059 to compliment my 017. If the usual happens, I'll see it Monday - Seiya is usually pretty darn fast.


----------



## ubiquitous (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: This one ............*

anxiously awaiting my first skx007j >8D....Got my BM only about a week and a half ago too hah. Just need to get a nice bracelet for it now


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

sgrenald said:


> What is that??? Me like!


Yobokies Snow Monster mod


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have a watch on it's way to me at the moment.... but many parts are on the way though!

That Snow Monster mod keeps tempting me, look forward to seeing it bud


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

this one I hope...but not until the end of November I think :-( :-D


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

error.
disregard.


----------



## Makinit (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm hoping to receive a Citizen Nighthawk in about a week:


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: This one ............*



Manuel Garcia O'Kely said:


> Well, I could not bring myself to order the other Snowflake from AFT - not without the blessing of the wife anyway, so to sooth myself, I ordered a SARB059 to compliment my 017. If the usual happens, I'll see it Monday - Seiya is usually pretty darn fast.


I ordered my SARB033 on Friday and got it Tuesday - darn fast is right!


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

Just pre-order this 2,but not in mail yet,these will be release on SEP 8.

Cheers


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

Dropped the dough on the SBBN015! I had some money sitting in my PP account that I was planning to transfer back into my bank. I said what the heck and just spent it towards the Tuna!

The LE Tuna that Davidhu posted is sick! But a bit more than I want to spend.

View attachment 793071


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

Got this guy today...
Sellers pic:


----------



## jack38 (Jul 14, 2012)

SBDX001 on route from Japan to Australia, made it to Melbourne(East coast) today.
I'm in Busselton(West Coast), only 2100 miles to go!


----------



## pugs16 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: This one ............*



bruin1 said:


> This one, won on YahooJP.
> 
> View attachment 792336


May I know which model is this? can't seem to find seiko auto gmts except for GS and the navigator.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

bencayetano said:


> Dropped the dough on the SBBN015! I had some money sitting in my PP account that I was planning to transfer back into my bank. I said what the heck and just spent it towards the Tuna!
> 
> The LE Tuna that Davidhu posted is sick! But a bit more than I want to spend.
> 
> View attachment 793071


Thanks,my friend.

I have post another for balance this.:-d


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

This Seiko Spoon AZRC002 limited edition from the 1998 Nagano Winter olympics.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

this 7548-7040 hybrid


----------



## bruin1 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: This one ............*



pugs16 said:


> May I know which model is this? can't seem to find seiko auto gmts except for GS and the navigator.


It is the limited edition SCVF011; made in the mid 90's with the high beat 4s12 movement and long out of production. Your best chance to find one is to check out Yahoo Japan auctions. They come up for sale every now and then. There is one currently listed there (link below), but the price is way more than what I paid for mine. Good luck!

¥»¥¤¥³¡¼GMT£´S¡¼£±£²¥á¥«¥Ë¥«¥ëOHºÑ¥ª¡¼¥È¥Þ¼«Æ°´¬¤­¸ÂÄêÉÊ - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Still waiting for my SNAB71P1 I ordered two weeks ago.
Hope it won't be long now!


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

Raoul Duke said:


> this 7548-7040 hybrid
> 
> View attachment 793367


cool - are the markers really that color?


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I ordered a Seiko SNZF15 from SharkStores back on July 19, but it still hasn't shipped. I got an email two weeks ago saying they had problems with their supplier. Now I have no idea when I'm going to get it. It has certainly diminished my excitement about ordering it :-(.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

I suddenly feel a bit ashamed worrying after two weeks of waiting so far :-x


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

The SBCM023 came in today and the 029 has been sent Express and made it through NY. I may get it tomorrow.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

dan55 said:


> cool - are the markers really that color?


that;s a lume shot. i think it's a re-lume but i'm not 100% on that. either way, it's a nicely wabi'd example of something that i've had in that "back of the mind list of wants" for a while. the opportunity presented itself and i jumped :-!


----------



## skyhawk818 (Sep 25, 2010)

.This Titanium Red Arrow Skyhawk AT shipped all the way from the UK to the USA: I will take actual wrist shots once i get the watch!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Stargazer1 said:


> I ordered a Seiko SNZF15 from SharkStores back on July 19, but it still hasn't shipped. I got an email two weeks ago saying they had problems with their supplier. Now I have no idea when I'm going to get it. It has certainly diminished my excitement about ordering it :-(.
> 
> 
> View attachment 793649


You oughtta cancel that order!


----------



## skyhawk818 (Sep 25, 2010)

This Titanium Red Arrow Skyhawk AT shipped all the way from the UK to the USA: I will take actual wrist shots once i get the watch!


----------



## mikkemus23 (Nov 7, 2011)

Waiting for a SARB021:-!


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

And my SBCM029 came in today. Thanks to bidservice.jp


----------



## RoTors350Z (May 16, 2010)

on the way for me and this for my wife


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

psweeting said:


> This Seiko Spoon AZRC002 limited edition from the 1998 Nagano Winter olympics.
> 
> View attachment 793229


Haha, spoon watches. I remember thinking these looked SOOOO AWWWEEEESSSSOOOOOOOOOMMMMMEEEEEE in the mid/late 90's. I never had one, I wasn't really into watches in my teens (I'm pretty sure I wore Casios from Target in my teen years). But I remember looking at the website thinking they were so rad. LOL


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

this one landed today. need to sort out the bracelet but the blue Iso i put on matches the dark blue of the dial perfectly


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I have this in the mail (again). Kudos to Arizona Fine Time for a) fixing a defective spring bar and adding an extra link to my Snowflake and b) holding onto it for a few extra days so that it doesn't sit in the questionable security of the Post Office for too long, since I'm out of town for a while!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Just paid for this manual wind SBGW041, hopefully shipped soon from Japan, looks to be a beauty and really looking forward to receiving it . . . . .


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

this:







it was about time we meet


----------



## GreenHex (Feb 10, 2008)

*SEIKO SBDH001*

The *Seiko Prospex Super Runners EX SBDH001* has started it's journey from Japan. Don't know how long I have to wait for it to snake it's way through customs, or how much duty I have to pay. :-|


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Seiko SNZG11J on its way from Creation.


----------



## DMoncla (Aug 17, 2012)

Citizen BY0000-56L on its way from California. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Still waiting for my SNAB71P1 I ordered two weeks ago.
> Hope it won't be long now!


So this baby finally arrived today [23 aug]  :-! 

After waiting two weeks I had asked the seller (dutyfreeislandshop) to investigate what could be causing the delay.

They replied they would check it out, and they seemed to have indeed done some investigating.
After my second inquiry they reported back to me that the watch had arrived in the Netherlands on the 10th of august and that it had been held up by customs ever since.

The mailman confirmed this and also the Dutch mail service caused a delay of almost a week, their invoice for customs duty is dated 13-aug.

So I must conclude that dutyfreeislandshop was not the cause for the 3 weeks wait, and really is a fast company.
They actually e-mailed me the day I ordered the watch that it had been sent out that same day (2-aug.).
So compliments to them.

They stamped the warranty card inside the manual, and also I have to thank them for the modest customs duty I had to pay ($22 on a $209 watch) |>
To top things off dutyfreeislandshop sent the watch with free shipping, from HK to the Netherlands. Sweet!


----------



## benbess (Aug 18, 2012)

SNE139 Solar Titanium 100M....Will post my own pix tomorrow or the next day...


----------



## wluttrell (Feb 8, 2012)

Seiko Sumo SDBC003 (BLUE DIAL) from SEIYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ordered it on Wednesday 8/22... and expect it, hopefully, by 8/29!!

ARRGH!








*not my pic..


----------



## CBS (Aug 1, 2012)

I am expecting my SKX007J1 on silicone tomorrow from Creation watches and I ordered a stressed vintage Brown leather strap for it as well. This watch on leather looks amazing. Funny thing though, I just looked on Creations website and no more SKX007s? They have 009's though. Did I get lucky or they may be re stocking???


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Fedex has an SND569P2 en route to me.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

wluttrell said:


> Seiko Sumo SDBC003 (BLUE DIAL) from SEIYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ordered it on Wednesday 8/22... and expect it, hopefully, by 8/29!!
> 
> ...


Now I would love it if the guy whose arm this is would post a reply, preferably in a somewhat ticked off tone.
Something like _"Say what's the idea posting a pic of my arm with the comment "ARRGH" under it??!!"
_:-d

Congrats, this is a beaut! |>

Btw did you order your Sumo with that (monster?) bracelet??
Looks pretty decent.


----------



## Carpon (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I need this watch



Johnny Wishbone said:


> So this baby finally arrived today [23 aug]  :-!
> 
> After waiting two weeks I had asked the seller (dutyfreeislandshop) to investigate what could be causing the delay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

More photos and review under the Seiko reviews part of the forum above on the page - see SARB059.

Another successful shipment from Seiya-San, Arigato!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

I got a Seiko Chronograph 7A28-7039 for high school graduation in 1983. The watch was many years neglected until my interest in watches was rejuvenated in recent months. It is not reparable, according to the official Seiko repair depot in my city, due to circuit issues and lack of replacement parts.

So you can imagine my delight to find a cosmetically rough but perfectly working replacement on a certain auction site. The seller had an excellent, reassuring description and answered my questions satisfactorily. And, given the great nostalgic value of the original, the price of USD245 including shipping was, by my standards, a steal.

The case and bezel on my original shows a lot less wear than in the "donor", so I am optimistic that (for a generous bench charge no doubt!) the Seiko repair depot here will transplant the working movement, crown, buttons, etc., into my beloved original. My mother, who gave me the watch, passed away just last month, so this is a fine investment as far as I am concerned. I have become an avid collector of more affordable pieces (Chinese made homages, mostly), so it is stung a bit that my "best" watch has been defunct.

I will keep the thread posted with photos, etc.

Les


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

This one! Citizen BL5400-52A


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

Seiko Stargate! SKZ325!

Oh, hold on, someone's at the door...






















Just got here! 'loving that look and 45mm size


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Citizen BY 0010 on leather; Seiko Velatura Yacht Timer.


----------



## katobayker (Jul 6, 2008)

Waiting for my Red Shrouded SRP 233 Tuna-diver..Apparently I waited long enough so it was under 3 bills...........Haven't had a Seiko since I was younger.....Miss their reliability....Wish this had a see thru caseback as it looks to be a fairly pretty movement.....Any help out there finding an exhibition caseback? At any rate I'm psyched to wear this daily........Yeppers......


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Ironically, my Snowflake arrived safe and sound yesterday with the extra link in the bracelet (thanks again Joe & AZFT!) and for one reason or another, I haven't had the chance to wear it! :-(


----------



## Brau0303 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, I just pulled thr trigger on an Autozilla, (found in the fs forum here), Now I just wish the suppas were not out of stock  I should have it next week. till then I have to look at pictures and read what people are saying about theirs. I have had two SS zillas but fliped them for various reasons. the Autozilla will likely be a keeper.









Cheers
BR


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Still waiting for my Ray Mears Promaster Tough... proxy service said it can take up to 2 weeks for them to receive the item from the YahooJapan seller. :-s Then I have to wait for EMS to their US storage facility and then Priority mail to me.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

SKXA35 is on it's way to Harold for..... tweaking.

Hey.... it's in the mail.


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Got this in the mail from Holland .








Borrowed pic for now.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just ordered a Seiko SKX007J today. And now the waiting begins.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Seiko Ananta SRQ003 (borrowed pic of the actual watch)


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just ordered an SSC079 on Tue. I should have it by tomorrow. I'll post a review once I've had some time to play with it.









borrowed pic from google images.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Waiting on my XW Tsunami Classic.
I just got released from customs and is rocketing to me at the blinding speed of the USPS.
An-Tis-I-Paaaation…...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

victarro said:


> watching passing of tropical storm Isaac with this one on my wrist... ;-)


After seeing the above post I simply had to order one of these which BTW are not available here. :roll:

Thanks Victarro. |>


----------



## wluttrell (Feb 8, 2012)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Now I would love it if the guy whose arm this is would post a reply, preferably in a somewhat ticked off tone.
> Something like _"Say what's the idea posting a pic of my arm with the comment "ARRGH" under it??!!"
> _:-d
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny,, no. it has the original ss bracelet. I got the watch from Seiya in 3 days! From Japan to Oklahoma! Crazy!
I would highly recommend them for a nice domestic japan purchase!

I also ordered a Blue Isofrane last night for it.

William


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well i ordered a 007j yesterday and a Citizen BN0088-03E orange strap eco dive today. I want a orange sumo next, I think I need help.


----------



## ebo hud (May 17, 2012)

$90 shipped from Amazon. I love it.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Have a 6309-7040 & 6309-792A on the way. Working on dials now.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> Have a 6309-7040 & 6309-792A on the way. Working on dials now.


cool i luv em  enjoy - are you adding custom dials yourself then ?


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Seagull S6 said:


> Just ordered an SSC079 on Tue. I should have it by tomorrow. I'll post a review once I've had some time to play with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like mine! Although the blue markers on the dial aren't the shade in that picture. It's a very light watch, too.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I just sold my Seiko 5 SNZH69 and my Eco Drive BM6400.... and a Citizen Nighthawk SS has been ordered!









(pic from google search)


----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

sgrenald said:


> I like mine! Although the blue markers on the dial aren't the shade in that picture. It's a very light watch, too.


How do you like it? I just received mine in the mail and I'm quite smitten but yes you're right the blue on my watch is a slightly different color than the one in the photo. I think it depends on the lighting situation though. I love the watch so far but I'm not too impressed with the bracelet. It's more rattly than I expected and there are some noticeable gaps between the end links and the lugs. Not too bad for what I paid though!


----------



## baptiste6 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi newbie here. First post. This is my what I have coming in the mail. Sports 5...


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

*Another SBCM023*

SBCM023 will be shipped to me next week. I will post many fotos once I receive it.

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Another SBCM023*

I have this one...


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*BN0090-01E*









BN0090-01E (Scuba Fin) on the way


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: BN0090-01E*

We will need a review on that one!



por44 said:


> View attachment 812159
> 
> 
> BN0090-01E (Scuba Fin) on the way


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

dan55 said:


> cool i luv em  enjoy - are you adding custom dials yourself then ?


Just saw this- Yes, the 729A is getting a black on gray lo-vis treatment, and the 7040 is getting a carbon fiber dial.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Seagull S6 said:


> How do you like it? I just received mine in the mail and I'm quite smitten but yes you're right the blue on my watch is a slightly different color than the one in the photo. I think it depends on the lighting situation though. I love the watch so far but I'm not too impressed with the bracelet. It's more rattly than I expected and there are some noticeable gaps between the end links and the lugs. Not too bad for what I paid though!


I like it, although I've gone on a Seiko buying binge subsequently, so it's not going to get much wrist time. Oops! However, it is the nicest "cheap" watch I have right now, I think. And I saw the one with the yellow markers and leather strap at Costco for $189 or so last week.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

My SKXA35 should be on it's way back.


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

Just bought this yesterday.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Not in the mail quite yet but hopefully within a week or so (could be a little longer though),


----------



## Emma Woodhouse Stanger (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a yobokies mo SKX013 with snow monster dial and hands..... waiting....


----------



## Hubert Wee (Nov 22, 2011)

Seiko Superior SSA003K2 
Seiko Diver 6309-7040


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm close to getting an Astron


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

*Citizen BV1093-08E*


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

SKX007J. I'm so excited to see this new addition to the collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

After hearing do many good things about it, finally bought a pre owned Black Monster.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Neither, but if Seiko inspired watches count, I have 2-inbound Albacores by Yobokies - pics forthcoming.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

For my last big purchase of 2011 it was between these two;

Lupin III SEIKO SPIRIT SMART SBPA005









Seiko Alba K2000

















The Alba won.


----------



## newtonheath (Jul 14, 2012)

SEIKO SOLAR POWERED QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH HARDLEX 200M DIVERS SSC019P1. JUST RECD SEIKO 5 SPORTS AUTO 4R36A MOVEMENT.


----------



## vhild (Aug 22, 2012)

Black Monster (I´d better update my signature)!


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yellow dial Seiko Caesar chrono quartz.


----------



## mkelley53 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, 

IK'm a newbie to this forum. Just purchased my first Seiko, a 6309-7290, with shark mesh bracelet from ebay in UK.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

In the mail but can't have it till Christmas


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

NY2300-09LB is sitting in the post office...can't wait to get it tomorrow!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Neither a Seiko nor a Citizen, although it does have a Miyota movement.

It's a 2013 Maratac Mid-size Pilot. They came in Friday and I ordered one right away.


----------



## Yves91 (Feb 22, 2012)

Seiko SNZG13K1


----------



## chill123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Winging it's way to me is a SND367PC.

I'm not a fan of braclets and am thinking a black strap with white stitching. Any recommendations or other ideas for a strap?


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

chill123 said:


> Winging it's way to me is a SND367PC.
> 
> I'm not a fan of braclets and am thinking a black strap with white stitching. Any recommendations or other ideas for a strap?


Crown & Buckle Camden seems like a good option


----------



## kclark85 (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought this watch on Ebay, it said new without tags, it was $55.00 shipped I was the only bidder. The listing didn't list the model number or have very much info at all. I couldn't figure out which model number after some searching. The box says its an eco-drive but I don't really know if it is the pictures aren't very good. Is it an eco-drive, was it worth it for $55 bucks


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> Neither a Seiko nor a Citizen, although it does have a Miyota movement.
> 
> It's a 2013 Maratac Mid-size Pilot. They came in Friday and I ordered one right away.


Apparently not fast enough. CountyComm.com refunded me today. Sold out.


----------



## Bob bobson (Nov 14, 2012)

My first Seiko: the SBFG001


----------



## Mr44 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have an SRP309 Orange Monster coming... I could not resist the low, low price of $225 at dutyfreeisland.com so I figured I'd bite the bullet and go for it despite my gut telling me there's gotta be a catch somewhere... I opted for the free "registered airmail" shipping so I'm guessing it will be awhile, although I've had shipments arrive from DealExtreme (also in the Far East) via air mail in around two weeks so that's not so bad.


----------



## Shapusc (May 14, 2012)

Two modded Seiko 7002 divers, one i will keep the way it is, the other goes off to MCWW to get Cerakoted, stealth dial from stealthdials.blogspot.com, omega seamaster diver hands, and a nato strap.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice are those from kontrolsports on eBay? You should give an update after they come in. Here is mine not in the mail but.......


----------



## Eighteeteewhy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi new member here. 

This watch isn't actually in the mail, I recieved it last week.

Seiko 6138 series. It's in great shape and it's older than me!



















@


----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

some decoration for my "watch wall"


----------



## Shapusc (May 14, 2012)

Just came in, and I cant complain for the price under $100. I do plan on making some mods myself with omega seamaster hands and a sandpaper dial from stealthdials.blogspot.com. If anyone has any questions about quality or about the company i bought it from, please contact me.


----------



## JBADV (Nov 9, 2012)

Titanium EcoZilla


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

NIGHTHAWK! I liked this one a while ago, forgot about it and came back to it. I'll post pics in a couple days when it shows...


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a Seiko Sarb Alpinist arriving tomorrow at 4pm! Looking forward to it! Just got a strap from Crown and Buckle today.


----------



## Tuff (Aug 6, 2012)

SKX781 OM on the way. Really look forward to get! Sadly it has to stay on US soil for a few days till its brought over for x-mas.


----------



## ayhc (May 7, 2012)

Not so much "in the mail" as "awaiting an overhaul by my local watchmaker", but: a vintage Grand Seiko 6146-8000.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Black Sumo, used, should be here any day!


----------



## 757EliasHZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Greetings everyone. I have a SRP275K1 on its way to replace my non-HW Seiko 5. Should be here Friday!


----------



## kclark85 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just bought this last night CA0255-01E


----------



## lordkifar (Apr 8, 2011)

An ecozilla .....regretted selling mine the first time around so had to right the wrong....now to find the suppa adapaters!!


----------



## h2oflyer (Oct 3, 2009)

Just ordered a SBCZ005 "grey ghost" from Higuchi. Might not see it before Christmas. This is a replacement for the SKA371 BFK
that I just sold. Decided to keep a Kinetic in my small collection.

Walter


----------



## scottiemy (Jul 5, 2012)

Ecozilla due in on Friday.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

h2oflyer said:


> Just ordered a SBCZ005 "grey ghost" from Higuchi. Might not see it before Christmas. This is a replacement for the SKA371 BFK
> that I just sold. Decided to keep a Kinetic in my small collection.
> 
> Walter


Nice. He can still source them?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a Bund Diver en route from Jake B. Along with my Stowa Marine Original which is also on the way, it's going to be a very Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## h2oflyer (Oct 3, 2009)

Citizen V said:


> Nice. He can still source them?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin


Yes ! Not shown on his site ,but can ship within 2 days of order and he will check for second hand positioning and smooth bezel etc.

Walter


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just arrived today from California via eBay. Was gonna post when it was in the mail butt it arrived sooner than expected, Seiko 7002 mod. Thinking about swapping the bezel for one with a planet ocean insert...... But I kind of like the ss bezel. Suggestions?


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

I just scored an SKX027.

Anyone know where I can score a 2-tone jubilee??


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Two incoming. A 6309-7040 and this, acquired in a trade, for a watch also acquired in a trade.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

This...















And this...


----------



## bonsaboy (Oct 30, 2010)

Finally pulled the trigger two days ago on a MM300. The waiting is killing me.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

new monster coming


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Both of mine arrived today.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

+


----------



## sinsterurge (Aug 31, 2010)

Autozilla!!!


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Seiko stargate all black skz329 AND all white (SS and white dial) skz323. I plan on swapping movements, crowns and rings. Ill post pics with before and after if I don't fail, it's my first attempt at doing this.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

this one should be with me in a week or so


----------



## DPB21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got this baby









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Couldn't resist any longer and ordered a Nighthawk PVD (was between that and the SS version)!!! In the words of the ever wise Tom Petty... The Waiting Is The Hardest Part


----------



## stevenbgs1100 (Mar 25, 2012)

This morning the postman delivered my new Seiko SRP170J1.
My first automatic watch.
Loving it already.
Pics courtesy of Google......man flu stopping me getting a wrist shot at the moment.....

srp170j1 - Google Search


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Enjoy!!! Get better and enjoy more!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Seiko 7002 mod from loyswatch. 







I plan to put an orange planet ocean bezel insert on it.


----------



## xprt (Dec 25, 2012)

Ordered SNAE73P1 for my first watch and cant wait to get it though need to wait till january 8...


----------



## postcardcv (Nov 21, 2012)

Not in the post as such but I have just reserved a Citizen AT2120-52E which I should be collecting tomorrow. Only had one Citizen before which was a bit of a let down, this is my first Eco Drive so I am hoping that I get on well with it.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Skx171 for my pmmm mod.








Borrowed pic


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

Seiko Marine Master and a Seiko Orange Monster...adding to my small/growing Seiko Diver collection.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Black Monster I purchased from a WUS member. Postal tracking says it was supposed to have arrived yesterday, but no watch. Guess it'll be here tomorrow. After this one arrives, I'm thinking of picking up a Citizen NY0040 to add to the pile.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

The first watch i'm going to receive in 2013
Leaving today from the States.
Bead blasted Snzh57, plexi, Jake B. fathom dial, aged stock hands


----------



## nikhil (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got the Citizen Promaster BN0100 51E delivered today.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This beautiful 6309. Seller's pic.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Quick start to 2013 - on a watch bender at the moment - 3 watches on the way.

Snowflake








SKX007 w/ Super Oyster








Moonwatch + brown and black Bellini straps/deployant








I need help.


----------



## rwickens (Oct 7, 2012)

Citizen AT-4008-51E....Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Black Monster I purchased from a WUS member. Postal tracking says it was supposed to have arrived yesterday, but no watch. Guess it'll be here tomorrow. After this one arrives, I'm thinking of picking up a Citizen NY0040 to add to the pile.
> View attachment 921216


Black Monster finally made it! Thanks Steve! And today I pulled the trigger on a NY0040-09W that should be on its way to me soon. It was a toss-up between that and a NY0040-09E. I had pretty much decided on the black face; but, at the last second the lume face won me over. Can't wait!


----------



## djjasper (Dec 31, 2012)

BL5345 on its way. Im liking the looks. Hope it is a good size.


----------



## scott.743 (Dec 26, 2012)

My SSC015 arrived yesterday on my birthday!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ChaoticZen (Dec 17, 2012)

Seiko SPB001... 4 more days... I can't wait! 
 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WRR (Dec 31, 2012)

My orange monster shipped today, can't wait to get it.


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

Just purchased a seiko skxa35 and a jubilee bracelet. Can't wait for it to come in. The yellow dial was a must have for me. My girlfriend is going to pissed that I bought another watch. It's only been 2 weeks since I bought my Seiko SSC017 =).


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

wherezjustin said:


> Just purchased a seiko skxa35 and a jubilee bracelet. Can't wait for it to come in. The yellow dial was a must have for me. My girlfriend is going to pissed that I bought another watch. It's only been 2 weeks since I bought my Seiko SSC017 =).
> 
> View attachment 924331


My wife thinks they are a waste of money, but its ok for her to blow money on clothes when she has 2 closets worth lol.


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

I feel ya... I only have half a closet, which is the super tiny. Had to get children hangers to hold my dress shirts. I also got 1 drawers on a dress.. My girl got a rolling rack in the bed room, 3 drawers, the "coat" closet and the other half of my closet....PLUS storage boxes under the bed for the now summer clothes... I don't even have a lot of watches (8). I actually try to do the buy one, sell one method so I can fit them in my watch box.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

wherezjustin said:


> I feel ya... I only have half a closet, which is the super tiny. Had to get children hangers to hold my dress shirts. I also got 1 drawers on a dress.. My girl got a rolling rack in the bed room, 3 drawers, the "coat" closet and the other half of my closet....PLUS storage boxes under the bed for the now summer clothes... I don't even have a lot of watches (8). I actually try to do the buy one, sell one method so I can fit them in my watch box.


Ooooh!... a little touchy there wherezjustin?:-d I think you should change your name to wherezjustice?!;-) It's okay, you know you're not on your own... ;-)


----------



## D805 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm waiting on a Seiko 5 Sports SNZB23 I just purchased today. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

A Mint ANA....should be here tomorrow


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Never going to take standard shipping again... this waiting is killing me!!!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Waiting for this SNN215P1. am so impatient ! The shape of this case reminds me of the Seiko Turtle somehow.
(pics from the seller)


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Citizen NY0040 my first automatic Citizen. Can't wait to get it.







My girlfriend is gonna be mad too.
But I do have over 30 watches in the collection can't even wear them all in a month maybe it's time to start selling some...........maybe?


----------



## frgolf15 (Jan 7, 2013)

got a seiko solar sne176 being shipped


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

I have two used Seikos incoming, just after a very recent purchase off a new skx013 diver: a barely used scbm023 perpetual calendar diver with 8f35 quartz movement (192 KHz), and a lightly used sbbn015 tuna with quartz 7c46 movement. Both are going to be gifts for people close to me.


----------



## WRR (Dec 31, 2012)

Got my orange monster in the mail yesterday, lume on this thing is amazingly bright. Already itching to get another diver, eyeing the SKX007.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

5 minutes ago, I just ordered a Seiko SNZF15J. Thanks WIS's.


Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

2 in the mail:
SKX007 w/ Super Oyster:
*







*

1970 King Seiko 5245-6000 (for the wife):
*







*


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

That king Seiko looks amazing ... I have been looking for one forever.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

psrivats said:


> That king Seiko looks amazing ... I have been looking for one forever.


Thanks, and good luck!
Some other shots:





















Hoping it looks as great in the metal as online.


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got a MM300 on the way....need to sell 5 watches to make up for it


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Jan 1, 2013)

Ordered my first Seiko and my first manual watch at that over the weekend, a SARZ005 from Chino Watch...could hardly wait.


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

My modded Albacore should arrive today...been gone a month, I miss wearing it


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

I have an orange Sumo on the way from Seiya!


----------



## Mike Murray (Dec 8, 2012)

Ordered on the 8th of December  Not long now!!!


----------



## psrivats (Oct 20, 2008)

estrickland said:


> Thanks, and good luck!
> Some other shots:
> View attachment 927330
> 
> ...


That an unbeleivably nice watch. I am soooooooo envious haha ... I have to find one in 2013.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

psrivats said:


> That an unbeleivably nice watch. I am soooooooo envious haha ... I have to find one in 2013.


Traffic on these is low on the watch sites, but they seem to roll through ebay occasionally.
You can set up an ebay notification really easily.
Good luck!


----------



## robr1957 (Jan 8, 2013)

Seiko sumo I hope it will arrive this week or early next week I can't wait .


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Skx171 arrived.

It has only lost about half a second over the past 12 hours.


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

My Seiko SKXA35 came in yesterday along with my jubilee bracelet. Fits like a glove. Awesome! The Lume is great too! I don't even feel it on my wrist!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Patiently awaiting the arrival of my SKX007. The order was placed this morning from Creation Watches. Very excited...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Semper Jeep said:


> Patiently awaiting the arrival of my SKX007. The order was placed this morning from Creation Watches. Very excited...


Mine a SNZF. It just arrived from Creation Watches, my third Seiko from them in 3 months! Dealing with CE is easy and shipped very fast.








No longer in route, now on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## SeikoSam (Jun 14, 2010)

This!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Just won a SBBN011 so along with the GW-5000B I bought last week it's an expensive start to the year.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Blumo is on the way, form Japan - Higuchi
I hope it will somehow pass the customs, I really don't want to pay 10% custom + 27% VAT...
I can't wait.


----------



## MacaoidhM (Dec 6, 2012)

Lordmatic 5606-5110, bought on Ebay
DX 6106-8239, again from Ebay (Had pretty good luck so far with auction-bought watches. Only had to return 1 Roamer Diver's watch. The guy was very nice about it.)
Lord Marvel High-Beat 5740-8000 from Antique Watch Bar. Very positive experience.


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks to Marc aka instigator, this is on it's way to me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Just won my first Seiko on ebay... a new blue SNK807 for $52! What a deal!


----------



## tony99508 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

tony99508 said:


>


Nice one!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Skx031 from the Philippines (prayers that it will be OK, "looked" clean) and a 6309-7290 quartz conversion Type II dial mod from a fellow member here.


----------



## tony99508 (Mar 3, 2008)

did you bought this one from the bay?


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Another of the discotinued Citizen Aqualand Duplex to add to the collection !!!! This one is a more rare blue dial! Shipping today and coming from Australia, so gonna be a while. Will post pics when she arrives.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Citizen Orca BL0016-4L, although it may have to go right out to get the crystal replaced, depending on the chips/scratches on the crystal. >.<


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

RogueJestyr said:


> Citizen Orca BL0016-4L, although it may have to go right out to get the crystal replaced, depending on the chips/scratches on the crystal. >.<


Always wanted one of those for my collection.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

G26okie said:


> Always wanted one of those for my collection.


Yep, it's been my mini-grail, so hopefully I will like it. Otherwise, it may be the first watch I ever flip.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Currently waiting for this beauty:


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

Seiko SARB017 (Green Alpinist) in the mail, with additional steel bracelet from the SARB015. In NY now, and should arrive in Florida in a couple of days. From Seiya Japan, which I've bought from before and highly recommend. Can't wait.


----------



## bicycle019 (Jan 11, 2013)

Citizen Nighthawk Promaster Euro edition. Decided the nicer case back was worth it. Ordered a couple NATO straps for it as well, as I'm not a huge fan of metal bracelets.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Let me know if you plan to sell the bracelet of that Nighthawk.


----------



## RSA27 (Oct 15, 2010)

I made a stupid offer to someone on ebay for this watch:









Crazily enough, they accepted. I have it incoming from the UK now. Can't wait. The logo really doesn't bother me that much and I've always wanted a super tough.
Love the Kevlar strap too.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on an SKX009 and SNZG13 last night along with some NATO straps... I'm already getting impatient! 

I should stop reading this forum.


----------



## postcardcv (Nov 21, 2012)

made a spur ot the moment bid on this one and was suprised that I won it, should get it next week.


----------



## nyc94123 (Nov 9, 2012)

SKX007 with double domed sapphire mod from yobokies. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murugan2 (Sep 29, 2011)

This SNZH BlackBay mod. Parts from Dagaz, installed by NEWW. Just got this qc photo today, so hoping its here by the end of the week.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Incoming:


----------



## bicycle019 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jraul7 said:


> Let me know if you plan to sell the bracelet of that Nighthawk.


Going to hold onto the bracelet, as I might end up using it once in a while for special occasions. If I change my mind I'll let you know though.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Just ordered a citizen nighthawk and a custom black preforated leather strap with red stitching and red leather back.


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

waiting on my citizen nighthawk as well ! Got the one with the white chapter ring and leather strap deployant


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine have arrived! :-! ...or so says my wife.

Can't wait to get home and get my hands on these!
SNZG13J1, SKA465P1 and an SKX009J on rubber 

Still contemplating which one to mod as Yobokies has not yet replied
I also have straps from C&B due to arrive this week. 

Should be a very interesting weekend for me  Will post pics in the appropriate threads


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

nyc94123 said:


> SKX007 with double domed sapphire mod from yobokies.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I saw the pics of the single vs double domed. Had to have the double put on my skx171.


----------



## fpaus (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all...I have a Seiko 7002 Mod coming in from San Francisco. It'll be my first mod...I'll make my mind up whether I like mods or not once I have it on my wrist! I know a lot of people hate them...but we shall see....
!


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

fpaus said:


> Hi all...I have a Seiko 7002 Mod coming in from San Francisco. It'll be my first mod...I'll make my mind up whether I like mods or not once I have it on my wrist! I know a lot of people hate them...but we shall see....
> !
> View attachment 945458


Well I gotta say some look horrible. The one you have looks fine though. I just sent my skx171 off for the pmmm treatment.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Baby Tuna SRP231


----------



## MacaoidhM (Dec 6, 2012)

At the moment, a 2559 "Dress Series" from the 70's:


----------



## DaveOBrien (Feb 19, 2006)

Stargate incoming black dial w/black accent strip on the crown


----------



## fpaus (Jan 6, 2013)

G26okie said:


> Well I gotta say some look horrible. The one you have looks fine though. I just sent my skx171 off for the pmmm treatment.


Thanks *G26okie* ! Yeah I agree some look really bad but some look good as well. I just hope this turns out decent. Do show me a photo of your mod once it is ready. Have a good day mate!


----------



## SeikoSam (Jun 14, 2010)

SeikoSam said:


> This!


Finally got it from the customs couple of days ago, it looks awesome.


----------



## springer (Jan 16, 2013)

SNZF45K1. I've umm'd and ahh'd over this for weeks. Strayed to an Orient Blue Mako, but kept coming back to this glacial beauty. En route....


----------



## mosaik (Jun 19, 2012)

SNZF45 sitting in customs, and a SKX007K auction about to wind down in my favor. Can't wait for my new toys 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

My first "factory new" Seiko, a gen2 OM. (Pic from the Internet.)


----------



## Dimon Hell (Dec 8, 2012)

Yesterday i recieve small box from Dutyfreeisland.
It was my *SKA371P1*!
I know it's cheap but i just love them!


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

This! On da way to singapore...my 3rd jdm model..


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally came in from Loy's watch a long wait but well worth it. This beauty is running at +3 sec a day, by far my most accurate automatic Seiko yet. The bezel came in to and after adding a shim to the back side of the bezel it fits pretty well I think. Not bad for my first bezel swap. I like the way it turned out. Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Came in a few day's back from Loy


----------



## scientifik (Jun 22, 2012)

I just ordered my first Seiko! An SKX013 from creationwatches.com everyone says they ship fast so we'll see.


----------



## springer (Jan 16, 2013)

Arrived....


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Duarte at neww finished my pmmm. It started life as a plain rubber strap skx171.

























It has a wjean super oyster 2, yobokies double domed sapphire, skx007 bezel, and yobokies "sumo" second hand with the tip dipped orange.

I'm in love.


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

G26okie said:


> Duarte at neww finished my pmmm. It started life as a plain rubber strap skx171.
> 
> It has a wjean super oyster 2, yobokies double domed sapphire, skx007 bezel, and yobokies "sumo" second hand with the tip dipped orange.
> 
> I'm in love.


Beautiful!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sumo collection now complete! Thanks to Lava Lamp for the hook-up, now the wait begins. The Orange Sumo on the way!!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Not sure if it counts as Seiko but I've got Albacore on the way...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Duarte at NEWW bead blasted this tsunami for me. Should be here tomorrow


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

Bought a used (or is the term "pre-loved"?) Seiko SNA099P1 "The Great Blue"... will probably arrive before the weekend.

I remember being very close to buying this model about 10 years ago. So i couldn't resist when i found one that appears (from seller's photos and description) to be in very good condition.










(borrowed photo)


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

My first Seiko. I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## fpaus (Jan 6, 2013)

What a stunning watch! Congrats! I'm jealous!



G26okie said:


> Duarte at neww finished my pmmm. It started life as a plain rubber strap skx171.
> 
> View attachment 952262
> 
> ...


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

2 XW Tsunami's (have Seiko 6r15 movts, so I guess that qualifies). One Classic and one Bund. I can hardly stand it. Classic should be here Thursday and Bund should be here by the end of next week.


----------



## jbw52 (Mar 16, 2009)

The legendary BFK (SKA371P1) arriving today.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Dec 8, 2012)

My congrats!
I have the same on my wrist right now!
I'm new in watch world, what means BFK? I guess something like Big Freakin' ... Kinetic? Or what?


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Dimon Hell said:


> My congrats!
> I have the same on my wrist right now!
> I'm new in watch world, what means BFK? I guess something like Big Freakin' ... Kinetic? Or what?


Yep.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Arrived, double domed love...


----------



## squad314 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had an Ecozilla in the mail until today.....First Citizen and I'm digging it a lot. Even before it arrived I ordered a set of Walt's adapters and a Strap Culture Anchor strap with black PVD buckle which should be here next week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

The wait is over, the Seiko 5 is here!




























I can see why so many people like this model... bezel, bezel insert, dial, hands, size... everything is awesome... only way to make it better is giving it a screw down crown and a 20 bar WR rating (at least for me). Now to order a lumed bezel from Yobokies!


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty excited about this one ... these are the sellers photos of course!









We agreed on $70 ... hardly too much for a clean vintage 66. Looks like it has been serviced in the past sometime.
Might need service when I get it but it's supposed to be running. I hope I don't get the dreaded buyers remorse.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all, I have a SARB065 Cocktail Time on the way . Ordered on 26th jan from seiya japan took 2 days to get to uk been with customs and pacelforce ever since. The wait is agony. :-(


----------



## mosaik (Jun 19, 2012)

This one just arrived, with my Mako for reference:









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I received a white mini monster recently. Also looks good in leather and natos. Enjoy it!



mosaik said:


> This one just arrived, with my Mako for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dartok22 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am picking up my Seiko SPB001 on Saturday!


----------



## Golf Nut (Jul 16, 2008)

After trolling in this forum for what seems like years, my first Seiko showed up in the mail today. Sorry about the crappy cell phone pics... 

Hey Amazon.com! Nice job packing up the watch... NOT!









Bar code on the box...









Here she is!









After getting sized:









Super excited about this watch. Such a better timepiece than the Invicta 8926c it is replacing. Can't believe I didn't pull the trigger sooner. :rodekaart


----------



## Mauritius (Jul 30, 2012)

Got to reply to this thread. It's not everyday I have a Citizen in the mail. Ordered a Stiletto Ar1034 from Creation Watches. I believe it's still in customs here.
Any comments about that Stiletto. I know it's an old model. Do you think it's an issue?
Tarikh


----------



## Jaren1 (Jan 21, 2013)

got this baby coming from Hong Kong. Hopefully it will be here by next friday


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Waiting on a wonderful Citizen coming from Australia. Seller shipped a JDM Citizen Aqualand Duplex (with gorgeos blue dial) JP1010-01L 2 weeks ago. The "Auspost" tracking umber hasn't shown anything on the Australian or the USPS website since he shipped it. Just hoping that some USPS worker in Los Angeles wakes up from a nap one day soon to find it.


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Waiting for this!






It will be my second Orange monster, sold the other one about 2 years ago. I felt the need for an orange dial again and they are pretty much legendary. It will be on rubber again, I heard about how good the bracelet is but I wanted to save a bit and plan to wear it on the rubber and zulu anyway.

My first one was a bit fast for my taste, hopefully this one will be more accurate. I bought it from watchub on ebay, first experience with them, not too sure what to expect, I have read some positive and some negative comments, so far they seem to sell legit Seikos.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## botvidsson (Nov 13, 2009)

I just won a Bell-Matic on Ebay.


----------



## SD 197 (Feb 3, 2013)

Picked up my first modern Seiko 5 automatic, a SNK809!

As an owner of almost all quartz watches, mostly because a big fan of their accuracy, I was a bit worried how I would feel about an automatic watch. Especially since I have my dad's old vintage Seiko 5 141128 which isn't what I would call accurate by any measure.

My bought my SNK809 on Amazon.com for $60, two days later it arrived. After reading many reviews, I knew it was small, but man, it really is a small watch. Though kind of refreshing to own something so small and simple when you consider I am a big fan of huge Casio Edifices, nice change of pace.

The negatives is that the watch had a couple of minor blemishes when it arrived. There was a small cut/dent on the side of the case, about 1 mm long, and a very hard to see blemish on the face. Even though Amazons return policy and procedure is so easy, I decided to just keep the watch. And I'm glad I did, because this one is super accurate. I haven't lost a second in over 24 hours, very impressed with it. This is my first new Seiko auto, but it won't be my last.

SNK809, probably going to change the band to a NATO Green

















My vintage Seiko 5, it is rough, and needs a new crystal, but fully functional


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

There is a Spork heading my way. I hope it's all that it's hyped up to be (to me). Two more days or so...


----------



## Dartok22 (Jan 26, 2013)

Seiko Premier SPB001 arrived yesterday.

View attachment 959579
View attachment 959582


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

NOS SBDA003 (Blue Ti Samurai) on the way!














Was chasing one of these with a clean bezel for a while.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

C4L18R3 said:


> There is a Spork heading my way. I hope it's all that it's hyped up to be (to me). Two more days or so...


Where did you find one?

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not really a watch but I won a bid for a wjean Super Oyster!

Can't wait


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just placed my order for the SNZG07J1 from Creation with FREE FedEx Priority Express Shipping :-d:-! So hopefully I'll have it in 3 days!!!

Thanks to WeepingPlain for showing off his SNK803 and giving me the itch for a cream faced watch.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

The Spork arrived today! It's awesome! I'll post some pics when I get some decent ones.

...and an SNDA57 is headed my way as we errmm... post. I'm hoping it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

SKX173, got some cool mods in mind.


----------



## scientifik (Jun 22, 2012)

I just got my SKX013 from Creation today! Exactly one week later. I love it already


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Asian Citizen Nighthawk on ss bracelet, from timeparadise on ebay, can't wait for it to get here

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got the new sbdb005 incoming from higuchi. I finally caved and bit the bullet. Very curious to see how a top crown watch handles daily wear.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Right on the heels of my NOS Blue Ti Samurai, a 62MAS!


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

007.







Great and fast service from Creationwatches. Bracelet is underway.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Two Seiko's should arrive tomorrow: JDM 2nd generation black Monster (313 with the "bloody teeth") & a Dagaz Black Bay tribute (SKX base)

Sadly, I also believe that I have a very nice Citizen lost in the mail. I bought a 2nd gen Aqualand Duplex with blue dial from a WUS member in Australia. It made it all the way to my local post office and then disappeared. The tracking shows a notice was left in my P.O. Box on 1/30/13, but I never got a notice. The post office workers have been "looking for it" for 2 days now. I'm not optimistic. :-(

EDIT: It showed up today 2/7/13 !!!!


----------



## hwoonh (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello fellow members,

This is my first post. I will have my watch from Katsu San from Higuchi Watch within days. I will post pictures and reviews of my new Seiko SARB017 Green Alpinist with SS Bracelet.

Please excuse the content of the photo, it is from the web


----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I thought this would be an appropriate place to post because I currently have a Seiko SKX009KS on the way to my door as a type. This will be my first auto, as I have a G-Shock and a couple fashion watches.

There probably isn't a need to post pics as there are tons of pics already on here of the Seiko "Pepsi" diver.

I've been browsing WUS for about a month and the opinions and reviews posted here defiantly influenced my purchase. My problem is now I think I'm addicted and I'm already plotting my next purchase. I think I want a Seiko 5 military modded into a Sinn homage.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Birth Year Baby Panda incoming!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

AutoZilla awaits the opening !


----------



## vanagon (Jul 13, 2008)

hwoonh said:


> Hello fellow members,
> 
> This is my first post. I will have my watch from Katsu San from Higuchi Watch within days. I will post pictures and reviews of my new Seiko SARB017 Green Alpinist with SS Bracelet.


Beautiful watch! My watch (same model, same seller!) just arrived yesterday and it is quite a beauty!!

I hope you won't be bothered if I promote an idea I proposed in another thread... if you don't mind sharing your accuracy experiences with others, head on over to the thread at
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/pre-registered-accuracy-reports-seiko-automatics-814621.html
*before* your watch arrives to tell us about it, and then *return to the thread later* after you've had the watch for a bit to report on the accuracy. If enough people participate, we can get some good reports on accuracy that won't be affected by the typical tendency to report results only when we like what we get.


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

My SNZG07J1 has arrived!!! Here it is with my PVD Nighthawk...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)

Just got it today.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I've hopefully snapped up a used Star Wars SDGC013Yoda. Fingers crossed the sale goes through.

Stock Pic


View attachment 966585


Actual Watch


View attachment 966590


View attachment 966591


----------



## weebee (Oct 16, 2010)

Not in the mail yet, should be tomorrow. I just bought a Citizen BL5250-02L. I told myself no more watches after the one I bought in Virginia a couple monthes ago. But........................
View attachment 968002

I'm hopeless!!


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got a SBCM023 coming my way, it will probably arrive by the end of the week. I am looking forward to this. It is a model that i've been considering purchasing for about three years.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got this on the way.

View attachment 969562


The Citizen Royal Marine Commando Super Tough. It has thick sapphire, ionized titanium case WR To 300m and Kevlar strap. This is my first Citizen purchase and I think will be my daily wearer. It looks like it should be able to take a beating. I super excited for it to arrive.


----------



## neacail (Jan 11, 2013)

_*SKZ221K1*_ . . . and I can't wait!










I'm very excited to get this watch.  Despite the fact that I'm a woman with wrists like twigs, I had to have this watch. I'm a cartographer (in a domestic oil & gas legal land survey firm), and the navigation/map related functions on this watch are incredibly compelling to me. I'm going to see about getting a black leather NATO strap for it.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Against my better judgment, I ordered a blue Sumo before I could really afford it. No idea when it'll be here. Ordered from Seiya Japan last night.


----------



## SuperScope96 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have these 3 fine pieces in the mail:
_Citizen __BM7120-01E Eco-Drive "Golf" watch
_
View attachment 970531
_

Seiko Prospex "Scuba" SBCZ011
_
View attachment 970533


_Seiko.........
_
View attachment 970538

_
Just kidding-the Premier SKP129:
_
View attachment 970541
​


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

SARB021 from Katsu. Made payment this morning, Katsu emailed me back stating it'll be shipped out on the 15th. I'm itchin' like mad for this one.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

It's been a while since I bought a quartz. This one is inbound!


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

SRP309 on its way, should be here today!!!

View attachment 973768


DON


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Guess what's in here...

View attachment 973775


----------



## weebee (Oct 16, 2010)

I bet it's a limited edition watch!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Unfortunately not limited edition but awesome nonetheless!


----------



## dutchjim (Jan 18, 2013)

I just ordered a Seiko Monster SRP307K1. Its a caliber 4R36, which is new to the Monster lineup. I ordered from Long Island Watch. Got it on sale, $249.

200m water resistant, *Great* lume, hand wind, hack (?).

Here's a photo:

View attachment 977870


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Ordered a Citizen BM6400, and a few 21mm natos from Amazon/Strapcode. I need a grab & go quartz. Just a little worried about the lack of a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

dutchjim said:


> I just ordered a Seiko Monster SRP307K1. Its a caliber 4R36, which is new to the Monster lineup. I ordered from Long Island Watch. Got it on sale, $249.
> 
> 200m water resistant, *Great* lume, hand wind, hack (?).
> 
> ...


Hack means when you pull the crown out to set the time the second hand stops. You can wait till the second hand is at 12 and stop it as to set the time accurately and easily compared to a non hacking watch.


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

GlennO said:


> It's been a while since I bought a quartz. This one is inbound!


may I ask what model number that is? Looks nice and chunky and a quartz diver would be useful to have for day to day use.


----------



## Mimcat2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Superpilot!!!!!!


----------



## Mjduct (Feb 15, 2013)

This one from the forsale section Citizen AT8030-03L blue angels world chrono!

View attachment 979330

View attachment 979331


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

After looking for one for a long time, a used Seiko SNDA59 has come up for sale. I hope the deal goes through. Seller's photo attached. This one would be my first quartz chronograph in a long while. 
View attachment 979551


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Citizen Orca on the way. Titanium and rubber bracelet included! Seller photo attached for now


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My two first Seiko's ever are on their way. I have a 007 and an SRP315 Monster coming, along with a slew of NATO's for the 007 and an Isofrane for the Monster. 

The Monster should be here today. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Birth year, original sans crystal Uemura on the way, purchased here on WUS!
View attachment 980543


So close to closing out the list of watches I want for the year.
Down to a charcoal dial baby panda (high interest) and a white Bond chrono (medium interest).


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Got my Monster. Now just waiting on the 007. 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

estrickland said:


> Birth year, original sans crystal Uemura on the way, purchased here on WUS!
> View attachment 980543
> 
> 
> ...


Was oogling at that one. You got a great deal I think.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

That one ^


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a super oyster waiting for this yobokies custom:
View attachment 980969


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Fuzzylogic said:


> I have a super oyster waiting for this yobokies custom:
> View attachment 980969


Very nice looking.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Recently received the pro master Citizen with all the bells and whistles. Very happy with the piece.

Got sometime else working its way to the wrist.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

defendnola said:


> Was oogling at that one. You got a great deal I think.


Hope so - seller's images look great, and it's a birth month watch.


----------



## Chrono-blueprint (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-ca/watches/watch-detail/?model=AT8010-23A

finally pulled the trigger on this =D


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Orange Sumo from Higuchi. Shipped on Wednesday...anxious to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 982443


Got this 7009-8210 on its way as of yesterday. I see it on a black and orange nato with a brushed case, nice little project for me.


----------



## dominiksi (Dec 21, 2008)

I finally pulled a trigger on the Citizen Ecozilla, should be here sometimes next week.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

7002-7020 based PMMM on its way from the modder. His pic.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a SEIKO SKX007KC diver's watch coming in directly from Ueno, Japan which is part of Tokyo.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Does this count?
View attachment 985803

Seiko homage. With a Seiko movement.
Either way I can't wait.......................
Even thought I'm sure it will be several weeks


----------



## JCRood (Jan 10, 2013)

Just starting out so nothing special yet, but super happy nonetheless. [email protected] just confirmed my Orange Monster and SNZG15 are on their way (borrowed the pics from his site):
View attachment 986273
View attachment 986276


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

A Black Sumo...


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

SSC019. I have been sitting on the fence for ages with this one, but finally went for it today!


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

I just ordered my first Seiko from Jomashop. It's the SNZH63 "Piston" and should be here by the end of the week.
View attachment 986699


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I just got this in this morning. It's been ticking since 9:30am this morning and it's lost only -2 seconds in 9 hours since I wound it and set it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a SS monster shroud coming from HK, and the tracking just dead stopped 4 days ago and hasn't updated since, the last update being that it left HK. I'm sure there's no issues, I'm not that paranoid, but it does seem kinda crazy that the thing has gone unscanned for 4 days. It definitely should have at least _**gotten into the country by now.**_ Haha. I mean even logically, things just DON'T take that long on postal airplanes (on this trade route? Meh, maybe. Weather? backlogged?). Plus there were reports some guys in the US got theirs in just a few days, so I guess I just assumed it'd be quick. But now... be stuck in customs, whatever, but update to something! I was assuming I'd get an update at LEAST by this morning. It's been a good while since I ordered something from overseas, except a Gnomon order a few weeks ago... I've forgotten how long these can take sometimes. =)

Then there are guys going 'seriously? boo-hoo, 4 days? For me, it's weeks before we see or hear anything!' And man, that's gotta suck. I have a feeling even if I have to wait another week before I hear something, that's still mighty kindly of old karma there, haha. I did have something coming from the Philippines a while back, which had no tracking and virtually no way to know when it would show up. It showed up in about 2 weeks, where I was expecting to wait at least 3, where I think they said it could take up to 6 weeks. Stuff from HK usually comes in about a week. Which it's been about, now.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> I have a SS monster shroud coming from HK, and the tracking just dead stopped 4 days ago and hasn't updated since, the last update being that it left HK. I'm sure there's no issues, I'm not that paranoid, but it does seem kinda crazy that the thing has gone unscanned for 4 days. It definitely should have at least _**gotten into the country by now.**_ Haha. I mean even logically, things just DON'T take that long on postal airplanes (on this trade route? Meh, maybe. Weather? backlogged?). Plus there were reports some guys in the US got theirs in just a few days, so I guess I just assumed it'd be quick. But now... be stuck in customs, whatever, but update to something! I was assuming I'd get an update at LEAST by this morning. It's been a good while since I ordered something from overseas, except a Gnomon order a few weeks ago... I've forgotten how long these can take sometimes. =)
> 
> Then there are guys going 'seriously? boo-hoo, 4 days? For me, it's weeks before we see or hear anything!' And man, that's gotta suck. I have a feeling even if I have to wait another week before I hear something, that's still mighty kindly of old karma there, haha. I did have something coming from the Philippines a while back, which had no tracking and virtually no way to know when it would show up. It showed up in about 2 weeks, where I was expecting to wait at least 3, where I think they said it could take up to 6 weeks. Stuff from HK usually comes in about a week. Which it's been about, now.


Same thing happened to me a couple of months ago. Ordered a Citizens from HK; only took two days to make it across the Pacific and then sat for three or four days in San Francisco. Once it clears that log jamb, it should move right along.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Seiko SNZF49K1 Neo-Monster. Purchased it last night from a WUS member in the Sales Corner.

View attachment 987590


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Same thing happened to me a couple of months ago. Ordered a Citizens from HK; only took two days to make it across the Pacific and then sat for three or four days in San Francisco. Once it clears that log jamb, it should move right along.


Just about 2 hours ago it finally updated, with something strange... apparently it's in town now!! It didn't stop in SFO or LA; as of 6-something this AM, it's at the local post office. So crazy. It never updated with 'out for delivery' though, which is weird because usually when something hits the local PO that early in the morning it usually goes right out. I'll check the mail in about a half hour... if not today, it's GOTTA be tomorrow...

**UPDATE: WELL WHAT DO YOU KNOW??

View attachment 988001


I went from 'I'll be lucky if it's a week' to 'whoa'. =)


----------



## memphishorn (Feb 27, 2013)

I should be receiving my SKX007K2 via Fed EX in the morning.


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

I will be getting my new Seiko "5" SNKK65 from UPS later tomorrow. Looking forward to finally having an automatic with an exhibition case back! Even if it's a cheap one!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an SSC031 (Pepsi Solar Chrono Diver) incoming. The Solar Chrono Diver has been on my list for a beach watch/beater for awhile, was down to the Pepsi and the black/blue model, couldn't decide. Found a very good deal on the Pepsi, and bough one. 

I'm wondering if I'm going to like it ... maybe all the blue & red will be too much. Seems more bright and blingy than the SKX009, or the Pepsi BFK. But I loved my Pespi Mako (except for the scratch magnet crystal, and the bracelet end links, oh, and the lame lume...oops, sorry. Hey, Orient- make a Pepsi Ray with sapphire and I'm all in). 

Probably not going to be a problem, though. It's going to be a summer watch, so bright colors should be the order of the day. I should just probably keep it boxed up until the weather around here improves in May, so I don't prematurely flip it for the blue & black model, or something black faced and bead blasted to go with rain and sleet here, thinking the SSC's too bright and sunny with all that color.


----------



## memphishorn (Feb 27, 2013)

memphishorn said:


> I should be receiving my SKX007K2 via Fed EX in the morning.


Here it is.....came this morning.


----------



## sween1911 (May 15, 2006)

My 6309 (vintage 1979) is being serviced. Hands were sliding around. Hands were tightened, but it appears to have a power issue, so my watchmaker is still testing it. Hopefully I'll have it in the next week or so.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Ordered a Citizen BJ7010-59E Nighthawk from Citywatches two days ago. Now they do not list it any more at their webshop.
Perhaps they only had one? Looking forward to getting it. Never seen one IRL! Will I like it?


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

Citizen BJ7010-16f.. it's about time i got a nighthawk...


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Should be here next week.

View attachment 990400


DON


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Albacore has finally landed. Absolutely fantastic timepiece. The rubber strap was super comfortable but I'm a bracelet guy myself so I switch it out for a Seiko oyster.
View attachment 993527

View attachment 993528

Love it!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

'67 6215-7000:
View attachment 994228


Excited for this one.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

... and a little less sexy, but this 6309-7049 on the way as well:
View attachment 996107


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Seiko SKX007K2 on the way from Singapore. As soon as it arrives, I'm planning on sending it to Jake for a SOXA conversion.

View attachment 996973


----------



## wrczx3 (Mar 4, 2013)

This is my first post and I am so excited that just today I received my Citizen Eco-Drive Power Titanium BJ8070-51E. I can't wait to get it sized tomorrow and start to wearing it.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I just ordered a Seiko SRP 227 from Sky Watches. I've also (hopefully) got a SS shroud for it on the way from yobokies. I can't recall if I've ordered anything from Sky Watches before but I know they've got a decent reputation.
View attachment 997952


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I've got an SKX007KC with a rubber strap and a SKX007KD with a Jubilee bracelet coming from Rakuten Japan.


----------



## Borg51 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the same watch in perfect condition. It knows the date every day on its own and is great on batteries! 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> I've got an SKX007KC with a rubber strap and a SKX007KD with a Jubilee bracelet coming from Rakuten Japan.


Add another SKX009KC with the rubber strap to the above list.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

SRP227 has been in the mail 20 days........getting impatient now.


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## jdc222 (Jan 16, 2011)

A 70's Citizen Parawater...


----------



## xristianos (Feb 26, 2013)

Received SKX007 today. 2 days express post after purchase. Not bad for eBay. Awaiting for parts ordered.


----------



## allivant (Mar 20, 2007)

just scored a SNAB67 on eBay for about $80 shipped. i have been watching prices and the lowest was $230.

View attachment 999307


----------



## Mjduct (Feb 15, 2013)

a Stainless EcoZilla with adapters and a buttload of Zulu Straps!

thanks Watchuseek!


----------



## Pops1959 (Jun 17, 2012)

Arriving today or tomorrow, a Seiko SNKK65. Also ordered a
black Hadley Roma oiled leather band for it. 
View attachment 1000478


----------



## Somars (May 15, 2012)

wrczx3 said:


> This is my first post and I am so excited that just today I received my Citizen Eco-Drive Power Titanium BJ8070-51E. I can't wait to get it sized tomorrow and start to wearing it.


Can we see some pics? Im thinking of getting this watch also...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 1001358

BM6890-50E


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Neither a Seiko nor a Citizen, but a Dagaz Cav-Date from Jake. His pic.


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Just ordered a SKX781 "Orange Monster" from Long Island Watches. So excited to get it!


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

I got this one on the mail:

Seiko 5 #SNKL43 Men's Stainless Steel Blue Dial Self Winding Automatic Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I have 4 Seiko SKX007KD and 1 Seiko SKX007KC diver's watches coming my way. I already have a few SKX007KC, SKX007KD, SKX009KC and SKX009KD diver's watches that I just got in, but I wanted some more for my collection, so I purchased 5 more.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine just arrived today Customized with a Hirsch leather band that arrived also today... BTW, I don't claim to put this together myself. I saw a review of this watch on worn&wound website and couldn't resist to buy and assemble it in the same way... Such a beauty, for only $172 total!!! Love it










View attachment 1010998


View attachment 1010999


----------



## sam_colbear (Feb 25, 2013)

Just ordered a snk809 with the black face and strap. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miike501 (Dec 20, 2012)

A Seiko 5 SNX123 is on its way from Singapore.

View attachment 1011136


----------



## Pops1959 (Jun 17, 2012)

Expecting this one in 4 or 5 days:

View attachment 1011142


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Not a watch, but this is on the way for my 6215:
View attachment 1011179


----------



## InknWatchesNY (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a seiko snk615k1







I love the blue dial. It will be my first automatic, 2nd seiko and 3rd watch.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

*R: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail??*

I'm waiting for a SGBF017 that should arrive by next weekend. My first GS. I'm excited, of course.

Sent from my SGS using Tapatalk.


----------



## craftsman (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got this nice Army Green Seiko 5 in the mail today


----------



## otbricki (Mar 19, 2013)

Well I can see this site is going to cost me money.

What the heck.

In the mail from shoppinginjapan:

PMV65-2271

View attachment 1013668


Thanks to those who posted about this source of JDM watches.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

'75 6138-8001


----------



## Wldct69 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## nug (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking forward to receiving my first Citizen watch next week, a Promaster PMD56-2952. Ordered from Kazumi @ GrandTree, they have great service in my opinion.
View attachment 1017679


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

A pre owned Orange Monster from a fellow WUS member. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

I have this Coutura on a USPS truck somewhere between here and Illinois. It is my first chronograph and my first quartz since I began this journey on WUS

View attachment 1017723


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have two SCEB Bullheads incoming - the silver and the black/gold version.

Got pissed the other day about not winning a bid for a bronze automatic Bullhead. So I figured to hell with the whole vintage idea and get me two fine examples of the same for less than the price of one mint vintage piece. Quartz is more accurate and requires little maintenance! I will soon have two very lovable get-up-and-go Bullheads! Will post pics as soon as they arrive.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

NOS 7a28-7020. For real.
View attachment 1018481


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a BL0000-58E coming from Canada, and a BL5400-52a (chrono that looks almost like a Skyhawk) coming from Washington.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Everything I have is either white, black, cream, or blue dialed and I've been wanting to add some reasonably priced ostentatious color to my rotation. Came close to grabbing a red quartz Victorinox chrono, but arrived at the decision it was too much money for not enough watch. Then briefly considered a red Bernhardt Sea Shark but couldn't warm up to the white chapter ring. Then I spotted a stunning yellow Orient Mako in /f29 which I thought would put this hunt to rest, but another member was quicker on the offensive and I lost it. Searched what felt like all corners of the web for another one like it and discovered nothing but shadows and link farms. Why are so many watches I want discontinued?

It's clear I'm too eager to fill this hole in my collection, a mission driven by impulse rather than necessity. Wasn't keen on the prospect of eagle-eyeing /f29 for what could be months for another yellow Mako to appear, as they seldom do, so off I went researching for a more readily available lemon diver. Today, I purchased the lone SKXA35 on the Bay--a used example sold by the original owner who could supposedly count the number of times it was worn in five years on one hand. Not a fan of the OEM Z22 rubber and initial thought was to purchase a Seiko jubilee. However, this is to be the LOUD piece in my rotation so why not do something less befitting of the status quo? Out went the bracelet and in came tan leather with beige stitch.

Actually broke two of my rules with this purchase--nothing over 40mm and no more 7Sxx movements due to my SNZF17J1 keeping poor time. Shows how well I stick to my guns. And this post is way longer than I planned.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

SKX007 I picked up off the Sales Corner this morning.

View attachment 1020289


----------



## ttthai (Feb 16, 2013)

6206 from the bay! Cushion cased divers really grew on me, and while I would have loved to purchase an all original 6306 this one will have to do. I'm really excited. I'm going to switch out the wave strap and put in either a jubilee or super oyster. I like how solid end links complete the shape of the case.

View attachment 1020474
View attachment 1020477


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

ttthai said:


> 6206 from the bay! Cushion cased divers really grew on me, and while I would have loved to purchase an all original 6306 this one will have to do. I'm really excited. I'm going to switch out the wave strap and put in either a jubilee or super oyster. I like how solid end links complete the shape of the case.
> 
> View attachment 1020474
> View attachment 1020477


I was watching this same watch on the bay and almost jumped into the fray with you. Because I was looking for something to dive with and use as a daily beater, I finally just decided to buy the 007 shown above. If I had won your watch, I'd be too cautious with it to actually dive it. Being a diver using almost all ScubaPro gear, I really liked the SP logo on the face. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Snake Griffin (Mar 23, 2011)

Just bought this guy from Seiya-san (BN0101-58E).
Very excited as it's my first voluntary acquisition, hopefully the first of many!










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm hoping to get a Seiko black monster

View attachment 1020682


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## ttthai (Feb 16, 2013)

DiveCon2007 said:


> I was watching this same watch on the bay and almost jumped into the fray with you... Congrats on the purchase!


Ah! Thanks for letting me have it so cheap! I feel like I owe ya one. If you joined in, I wouldn't have been able to last much longer haha. I'm really glad I won that auction though, the 6306 has been invading my thoughts and dreams for the last month. And I was really bummed out/worried that I wouldn't be able to afford one.


----------



## phillipndavis (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not sure what I've gotten myself into. I have no experience with taking apart or repairing a watch. I only have very basic case tools. So, logically, I decided to purchase a very rough-looking, but working example of a grail watch for me to see if I can replace the dial and crystal. Once I get it, I'll be asking the community for help, for sure. But for now, it's on its way:









I'm hoping that by the time I'm finished with it, it looks like this:


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

My SOXA mod is now complete and in the mail, on its way!


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

A new blue Sumo is on its way to me here in the UK right now. It should be here sometime next week.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

For my dad otw from joma.









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

The blue eco diver is in the mail from Katsu as i type this.


----------



## flipangle (Mar 18, 2008)

nug said:


> Looking forward to receiving my first Citizen watch next week, a Promaster PMD56-2952. Ordered from Kazumi @ GrandTree, they have great service in my opinion.
> View attachment 1017679


How much did that watch set you back? Thanks!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Picked this up for the XGL-731, but it looks pretty nice under that crystal.
View attachment 1027477


----------



## OldZephyr (Jan 30, 2013)

Getting a blue "Seiko Seamaster" (SNK029K1) to replace a similar old (and non-functioning) "Seiko Seamaster" (SNZ389J1). I think the SNZ389J1 has a better looking dial and bracelet, so I thought about getting the SNZ389J1 fixed, but putting in a new movement probably would cost a lot more than the $103 for the new SNK029. I got a repair quote locally of something like $190 to fix the watch and replace the heavily scratched crystal.


----------



## Sygaldry (Mar 27, 2013)

Hoping my SKX007 shows up on my doorstep today. Waiting until Monday will kill me!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Got some 'oldies' heading my way (including a coveted bronze bullhead). I really hope they don't turn up to be nightmares. 

What have I gotten myself into?! The lure of a vintage watch was too strong. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kursed (Mar 18, 2013)

Drunk eBay win last night resulted in a sweet addition to the rotation - the seiko velatura SRH013P1.
now to find a band for it!!


----------



## PriceIsRight (Sep 7, 2011)

Finally pulled the trigger on Grand Seiko ltd edition GMT SBGM031. Cant wait to receive it this week. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Conza (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe I shouldn't reply until it is literally 'in' the mail, but in hopefully a few hours, my recently purchased JY8020-52E 

read all about it and my journey to it https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-jy8020-52e-bought-d-840952.html#post6155070

EDIT: Well I have a tracking number now, so its definitely in the mail... Well, it hasn't moved, I think it'll move in a couple of hours, that's close enough


----------



## InknWatchesNY (Mar 17, 2013)

orange monster coming within 2 day...........WUS is gonna drive me into the poor house


----------



## chesau (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm with you InknWatchesNY. Found a deal on an SKX173 today & couldn't pass it up. Ought to have it in a week. Can't. Quit. Buying.


----------



## dcamnc (Feb 4, 2010)

Seiko SRP 269. Too many divers. Looking forward to a plain military/explorer I type; and to try the new (to me) seiko hack/handwind movement.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a set of bolt/milgauss hands waiting for a Seiko SNX113K......

I'm looking to replicate this....


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I am awaiting a knock on the door from the postman with my Seiko Fieldmaster, a Contra set.


----------



## Grand Psyko (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope my Seiko SARB065 arrives before the weekend!

Grand Psyko


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spork is on it's way! *









DON


----------



## solpap (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

after reading lots and lots on the forum, I have ordered and currently awaiting the following:
- Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time"
- Citizen Promaster PMX56-2812

Best,
Sol


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

Seiko Alpinist Sarb059 on the way from japan, now its time to bite the bullet while jap yen is good..
Has received good feedback on this sarb model,something not too huge on my wrist.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Just paid for one of these.

Because it's early in Japan, hopefully it will be on it's way today.

Pic borrowed from WUS.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I knew it even before I clicked this thread. 


bluloo said:


> Just paid for one of these.
> 
> Because it's early in Japan, hopefully it will be on it's way today.
> 
> Pic borrowed from WUS.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

55 bucks on the 'zon? Why not!!!


----------



## phillipndavis (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, because I can't wait patiently for my Panda project to arrive, and because you've just gotta have one in any good Seiko collection, I've got a nice 007 on the way now as well!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

bluloo said:


> Just paid for one of these.
> 
> Because it's early in Japan, hopefully it will be on it's way today.
> 
> Pic borrowed from WUS.


Such a great looking watch, too bad it isn't a tad bit smaller for us puny wristers


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Such a great looking watch, too bad it isn't a tad bit smaller for us puny wristers


I have a Blue Sumo on order, hopefully it will get here tomorrow. I have a 6.5" wrist, so we will have to see if it will fit properly.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

My wrist isn't huge, but this seems to fit smaller wrists pretty well. Just expect it to wear large, and hope its not too large.

Boy, the Rakuten ordering process is a bit unnerving wish they disclosed the process up front.

Edit: hmmm... I think that was for some Seiko screwdrivers I ordered, not the Sumo. Odd coincidence/timing.
Carry on...


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

normanparkinson said:


> I am awaiting a knock on the door from the postman with my Seiko Fieldmaster, a Contra set.


Oh well, just visited by the postman; no watch (yet) just a bill for £86 import VAT and clearance fee :-(


----------



## ttthai (Feb 16, 2013)

ttthai said:


> 6206 from the bay! Cushion cased divers really grew on me, and while I would have loved to purchase an all original 6306 this one will have to do. I'm really excited. I'm going to switch out the wave strap and put in either a jubilee or super oyster. I like how solid end links complete the shape of the case.


It's finally here! I would have had it yesterday, I kept an eye on the tracking info and I decided to stay home to study yesterday to wait for the package. Mailman left a failed attempt notice, I didn't even hear a knock on the door. It's not the first time it has happened. Oh well, I have it now and I love it! I'm wearing it with wjeans super oyster on swede freak endlinks.


----------



## Conza (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine has made it from Italy to China, to Singapore, to my home state of Victoria within Wednesday-Saturday (no movement today), so I think it'll be at my place, best case scenario tomorrow/Tuesday, worst Friday.

Would anyone be interested in an unboxing of my JY8020-52E as bought from Klepsoo? I've been tempted to do unboxing videos in the past, but never bothered to set it up properly.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got a Citizen Endeavor incoming. Not sure my small wrist is equal to the task, but I'm a sucker for internal bezels, so I figured I'd try!


----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

After having my new 1st Gen monster for only a week I went ahead and placed an order for an SRP315 monster. I now officially have a problem.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Please do! That one is one of the Citizens that I've looked at a few times. Waiting for the video!



Conza said:


> Mine has made it from Italy to China, to Singapore, to my home state of Victoria within Wednesday-Saturday (no movement today), so I think it'll be at my place, best case scenario tomorrow/Tuesday, worst Friday.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in an unboxing of my JY8020-52E as bought from Klepsoo? I've been tempted to do unboxing videos in the past, but never bothered to set it up properly.


That's a cool vintage piece. The 6206 seems to be rarer than the 6306?



ttthai said:


> It's finally here! I would have had it yesterday, I kept an eye on the tracking info and I decided to stay home to study yesterday to wait for the package. Mailman left a failed attempt notice, I didn't even hear a knock on the door. It's not the first time it has happened. Oh well, I have it now and I love it! I'm wearing it with wjeans super oyster on swede freak endlinks.
> 
> View attachment 1037630


Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

MM300 at last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tjohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

GregoryD said:


> I've got a Citizen Endeavor incoming. Not sure my small wrist is equal to the task, but I'm a sucker for internal bezels, so I figured I'd try!


Waiting on the same watch. How do you like yours?


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Tjohnson said:


> Waiting on the same watch. How do you like yours?


Should get here on Thursday. If it's obviously too large for wrist upon initial inspection, I might just return it. But if it's a reasonable fit I'm definitely going to give it a go.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

I sniped an SNK809 off of eBay this morning for $52. Might be a gift for my dad. I'm also waiting till payday to find an SNZG11 for a descent price. I'll pick one and the other will be my dads gift. I think that my wife finally gave up on my watch addiction and has decided that its a lost cause.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

I planned on getting a [one] good refurbished 6309 7040 for a Dagaz dial/hands mod so off I went to eBay Germany - parted with the Euro and thought that was that. But then I got kind of inspired by some other great mods on this and other forums so decided to look for another donor for the Dagaz project with the intention to keep the nice 7040 from Germany in its standard suit and tie... so off to eBay again and secure another nice looking [case wise] 7040 from UK this time - and that was that. BUT then I thought I would have a quick look and see if I could pick up a cheapish 6309 729x for a further project - and found a nice one with 6105 modifications already done at a real good price here in the UK - promptly secured that one. I really was quite ashamed of myself for such greed until I saw a 6105 8000 'proof' for sale with original parts and nice vintage [1968] condition - and so the final nail was driven in my coffin!

I have incoming:
6309-7040 x 2 and a load of parts from JakeB
6309-729x [6105 Mod]
6105-8000 'proof'

My marriage is over;-)

The 6105...


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

MenWeb Battered Men: National Resources lol


Mrwozza70 said:


> I planned on getting a [one] good refurbished 6309 7040 for a Dagaz dial/hands mod so off I went to eBay Germany - parted with the Euro and thought that was that. But then I got kind of inspired by some other great mods on this and other forums so decided to look for another donor for the Dagaz project with the intention to keep the nice 7040 from Germany in its standard suit and tie... so off to eBay again and secure another nice looking [case wise] 7040 from UK this time - and that was that. BUT then I thought I would have a quick look and see if I could pick up a cheapish 6309 729x for a further project - and found a nice one with 6105 modifications already done at a real good price here in the UK - promptly secured that one. I really was quite ashamed of myself for such greed until I saw a 6105 8000 'proof' for sale with original parts and nice vintage [1968] condition - and so the final nail was driven in my coffin!
> 
> I have incoming:
> 6309-7040 x 2 and a load of parts from JakeB
> ...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Vdubz said:


> MenWeb Battered Men: National Resources lol


And she's had a glass of wine... she'll be careful not to hit me where the bruises will show.

Cue another giveaway, sale or trade frenzy!


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Rotflmao


Mrwozza70 said:


> And she's had a glass of wine... she'll be careful not to hit me where the bruises will show.
> 
> Cue another giveaway, sale or trade frenzy!


----------



## Scubastevie00 (Sep 1, 2011)

I got two arriving today. SSC031 and SSC017 should be here shortly. I also got back a cheapy Tommy Bahama from being fixed via warranty that I forgot about. I'll have new pics later today!


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

It's going on a Nato as soon as it shows up.


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

SNN217 off of a deal a day site for $124. Couldn't resist the cushion case!


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Found one at last.

Spork should be in the mail shortly.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Seiko snke57, I'm thinking this may be my first modding project, now I just have to find another white dial...


----------



## mr.steevo (Nov 17, 2009)

Just ordered a Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0040-58A


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

unsub073 said:


> It's going on a Nato as soon as it shows up.


Does that watch in the picture above come with a Black/Red bezel and with a Black dial or does it come with a Dark Blue/Red Bezel and a Dark Blue dial? Which one does it come with?
The reason why I'm asking this is because I have the one with the Dark Blue/Red bezel with the Dark Blue dial and mine is the SKX009KD model. BUT mine does NOT have "Movement Malaysia" printed on the dial like yours above in the picture.
Does Seiko make the SKX009 with the Black/red bezel and the Black colored dial like the one that's in the picture above?
Does anybody know?


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Not in the mail any longer, arrived today, my next project......
SNX115K with Bolt/Milgauss hands from yobokies.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Been searching HARD for a racing style-quartz. Open to a chrono, wanted a tachymeter and rubber strap. Well, got 1 out of 3, but I was totally blown away by the creative design of this watch, the Sportura SPC001. This watch came our in 2006 (seven! years ago). I think I found one of the last remaining new ones in captivity.

To me, it still screams "racing," even though it doesn't have a rubber tire tread or carbon fiber strap. The "drilled" hands really did it for me. Also glad I was able to avoid the dorky alarm function...1/100 second is much more useful


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

SBPA009 Gently Used


----------



## Last Timelord (Aug 3, 2012)

Citizen Eco Drive Cal 2100 AV0050. Just ordered one last night


----------



## spena (Mar 22, 2013)

Just bought the Seiko Samurai SBDA001 Ti from marinemaster over at WUS BST. Can't wait for it arrive


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

This one arrived today, it has suprised me in a very positive way




And I hope to receive my SBBN015 before the weekend, seller's picture:



Eric


----------



## Mjduct (Feb 15, 2013)

titanium ecozilla, thanks for google and the guy who put his name on the photo to tide me over until it's delivered!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I cant believe im saying it but yes it is true and im not dreaming, a new SBDX001 MM300 is on the way from Chino.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

bluloo said:


> Just paid for one of these.


Ditto for me. Been wanting one for while.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> until I saw a 6105 8000 'proof' for sale with original parts and nice vintage [1968] condition
> View attachment 1040926


That is very nice, you did the right thing  An 8000 is on my want list.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

I got this today.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

IT'S OFFICIAL.

I now have a SNSX79 on it's way to me, it shipped out a few hours ago. I'm hoping to have it by mid next-week. This is my first watch in almost a year. It's actually quite a shock for me... I've been pretty steadily addicted to divers since becoming a Seiko guy, and this time I fell for a little casual/semi-dressy little 5. It's one of the 5 designs where the 5 logo actually works FOR the watch instead of against it. It doesn't say SPORTS or have WR or anything else. Just Seiko - 5 - Automatic. It may or may not say 21 jewels, but I don't think it does.

Can't wait til I get my hands on this little guy.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

White Stargate being delivered today.


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

SCEB009. Unfortunately I couldn't find the brown version. Hope I will like it.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Got it!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ochong (Jan 19, 2012)

I received a Citizen Nighthawk last week









and I took advantage of the weak yen to order a SARB065 Cocktail Time from Higuchi-Inc.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Solar SSC019P1 , can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Ive got a beater Seiko OM on the way. Monday.........


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I just got this one yesterday; really enjoying it.


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

I got this bad boy due in this week. The stainless steel h610 BY0000-56L.

Been dreaming about this h610 watch for a year, patiently waiting for a good preowned or new one to surface. Next up I think I wasould like to acquire a new Nighthawk to replace my previously let go one. I miss that watch.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

dcdude said:


> Been searching HARD for a racing style-quartz. Open to a chrono, wanted a tachymeter and rubber strap. Well, got 1 out of 3, but I was totally blown away by the creative design of this watch, the Sportura SPC001. This watch came our in 2006 (seven! years ago). I think I found one of the last remaining new ones in captivity.
> 
> To me, it still screams "racing," even though it doesn't have a rubber tire tread or carbon fiber strap. The "drilled" hands really did it for me. Also glad I was able to avoid the dorky alarm function...1/100 second is much more useful


I had one of these for sale, but only locally, and I have two straps for it, one rubber and one leather. It does scream racing especially on the rubber strap, but it's a bit stiff.

Regards,
George


----------



## Iamcanadn (May 9, 2012)

I've got an sbdx011, sbbn013, and sbcm023 currently enroute to me, how exciting.

Martin


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Been watching the fedex tracker thing bounce from place to place through the east, then it came over to Anchorage Alaska. SWEET, IT'S ON MY CONTINENT NOW, I says... My next assumption was that it would wing down to something like Portland or maybe even LA... but it goes to Memphis TN instead?? Foolish Fedex, flying my watch 2000 miles in the wrong direction... do they really consider that efficient? =)


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Been watching the fedex tracker thing bounce from place to place through the east, then it came over to Anchorage Alaska. SWEET, IT'S ON MY CONTINENT NOW, I says... My next assumption was that it would wing down to something like Portland or maybe even LA... but it goes to Memphis TN instead?? Foolish Fedex, flying my watch 2000 miles in the wrong direction... do they really consider that efficient? =)


My MM300 has taken the same journey as yours. I think Memphis is where they go through customs?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

nervexpro55 said:


> My MM300 has taken the same journey as yours. I think Memphis is where they go through customs?


Yea, it's customs. Maybe Fedex doesn't have a Customs hub in LA? Because I know I've had other things go through Customs in LA before...


----------



## wmf (Mar 3, 2008)

Mid to late 90's I bought my first "good" watch at a Seiko Outlet in Branson, MO. I held onto it until around 4 years ago, as it was "just a kinetic" and I had gotten into automatics. Sold it on the bay and got an email from the guy who purchased it, who told me a bit about it. Apparently is a Japanese Domestic Market model and he felt it was pretty uncommon. He refurbished it and sent me a few photos, which made me slightly regret ever selling it. So, this one showed up, again on the bay, and I won the auction today. This has the blue dial, which I think I prefer to my original black dial...I'll know better when it arrives. I had gotten a bit nostalgic and have been on the hunt for this one for about six months.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

I need to stop looking at this post. My wallet is currently in hiding!


----------



## bigdaddylove (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm waiting for a brand new SKX007J that a friend of a friend is bringing from Japan. I was going to mod it, but changed my mind and will keep it stock. I'll find a used 007 to tinker with.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

SNZG17J1 awaiting CC processing. Gonna have to keep it hidden for a while from my other half


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This is what I'd been waiting for...









SNSX79.

Initial impressions: Gonna have to spend a little money to find the perfect strap. I squoze a 20mm Maratec Elite in there thinking it would be great but ultimately it's *too wide* since it doesn't taper. I never thought I'd say something like that, but this is my first 18mm Seiko, and it's noticeable. Or I should say, it's noticeable OFF the wrist, when it technically doesn't matter. On the wrist I think it passes... I still haven't tried the 18/16mm taper Movado strap I have. And the tapering 22/18mm Hadley Roma (that I trimmed down to about 20mm) just didn't go as well with it as I hoped either. If I buy a strap I want a neutral looking leather, nothing TOO dressy as I will want this to be versatile, from work to t-shirt and jeans. I'm thinking of going with a Lorica strap I saw on amazon as it's 18mm and doesn't taper, so will still work with my 18mm clasp I have.

Also the dial is a little more gunmetal than black, and overall the watch is a little bit smaller than I imagined. I knew it would be smaller than anything I normally wear, but I figured since I have smallish wrists (6.5/6.75") it would balance out. It'll probably be fine but I'm used to wearing my SRP227 or SKX's for so long that I'm just used to that size.

Didn't even try the bracelet because on initial view, I couldn't figure out how to resize it! It wasn't friction pins like I assumed. It looked like part of the link was supposed to eject but I couldn't figure out how to move them and I didn't want to force anything.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I ordered a Seiko 5 SNK807K2 Military blue dial Automatic tonight. I looked at some Seiko solar powered today in stores but I've been wanting a 5 so I went with it.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats! I received my SNZG17. It's a very nicely made watch you will like it. Now I am just waiting for the snk809 I ordered. That should be today.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Oops forgot about a wrist shot


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

waiting for this model to arrive.









my purchase is more scuffed and worn than this pic of a new one.


----------



## RTflux (Apr 14, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Waiting for the Grand Seiko SBGA003 to compliment my Snowflake. On the way from Joe at AZFT. Will be here in a few weeks. Here's the AZFT page on the watch:

Grand Seiko Spring Drive Power Reserve Model # SBGA003


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Just received in the mail today a SNZG17J1 and not sure if it will be a keeper. I was psyched when I researched and ordered it but having it in my hand I am not sure if its for me. Sad part is I cannot tell you why. I do have an SNZG13J1 on it way from yobokies modded with a SINN mod and also a Seiko Fifty FIve Fathoms on its way from a WUS member. Maybe thats why the 17 isn't doing it for me.


----------



## ecv64 (Apr 8, 2013)

ive got a snk809k1 and a srp313k1 in the mail right now, i got a little carried away the other night haha


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

vintage citizen 52-0110 incoming...will post pics


----------



## Kreestofur (May 29, 2011)

Got a 1981 6309-7049 coming in. All original with original GL831 strap. 2 owners but father handed down to son. Even threw in a Seiko Hardlex crystal replacement in case I want to replace old one. Very excited to own my first vintage.


----------



## payback (Apr 20, 2013)

Just ordered a Black Monster. Haven't worn a Seiko for years and have never had a diver's watch before, but for the last few weeks i've spent a stupid amount of time looking at pictures, videos, blogs etc about this watch and its been the first thing i've thought about last thing at night and when i've woken up. I know it'll take at least a week to get here but i'm still grinning like a fool knowing it'll be on my wrist soon. Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. : )


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

MM300!


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Picked this up this morning!


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

*SNKL43 *(pictures not mine but from the www):


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Need the experts' help! I am looking to purchase the Seiko SNZG13J1. It appears that the "Made in Japan" model is "better" based on comments I have read, but is it really? And how could I tell the "J" model from a "non-J" model? Also, any recommendations on good reputable sellers?


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

This one dropped in today:

- Patti


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Aaaaah i just have to brag a little... after all the complications with credit card and 2 freakin long months of waiting, it finally cleared and i was able to order this beauty...

Men's Citizen Titanium Eco-Drive Watch (BM7170-53L) - WATCH SHOP.com™



Full titanium, sapphire crystal, solar powered and with 100m WR, paired with one of the nicest dials i've ever seen. I feel like a small kid waiting for Christmas present.  I hope i won't be disappointed...


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

K9shag - did you ever receive your modded SNZG13J1 from yobokies?


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Blue Sumo coming for me. In Chicago custums now!

Sent from Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Zilladon said:


> This one dropped in today:
> 
> - Patti
> 
> ...


I love this thing! What is the model so I can stop ing.


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Rioone said:


> I love this thing! What is the model so I can stop ing.


*SSA067K1*


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Snagged a 6139-6005 a couple days ago, now in the mail!


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

SBBN017 Tuna!!!!! It'll be here Monday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Quicksilver;
What model is that?!


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

pbubsy said:


> SBBN017 Tuna!!!!! It'll be here Monday. Can't wait!!!


Congrats pbubsy!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Starting a looooong wait for this one... 







I was willing to have it shipped EMS but the seller only sends the SLOW way...


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Just ordered a Seiko SNK809 from Amazon for the low price of $54.99 (plus tax). Can't wait to get it!


----------



## gqgiant (May 14, 2013)

Just ordered the seiko sarb 021. Cant wait. Yen exchange rate is low and rakuten free ship! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Seiko H601 (Arnie type 2) Sellers pic


----------



## buddhatb (Mar 1, 2009)

Finally placed an order for a black sumo from Higuchi yesterday. Gotta love the current exchange rates.

Can't wait to get my Sumo!


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't wait (borrowed photo)!








Blumo from Higuchi is next on my list and I already have the MM300 clasp ready for it.


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

Seiko Black Monster ordered today!


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

*Citizen CA0020-05E Men's Eco Drive Titanium Sapphire Leather Chronograph*








First Citizen and my first post on this forum. Was this or an Ecozilla both going for $189 on Jomashop. Can't wait to unbox it!!


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

munkeyface said:


> *Citizen CA0020-05E Men's Eco Drive Titanium Sapphire Leather Chronograph*
> View attachment 1087747
> 
> 
> First Citizen and my first post on this forum. Was this or an Ecozilla both going for $189 on Jomashop. Can't wait to unbox it!!


Congrats and welcome! Plenty of knowledgable WUS members here to assist you in your addiction.....I mean hobby! Hahaha! Wear it safely my friend.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally ordered the original Black Monster. I waited and finally found a great deal. It has the rubber strap but for $150 I could not pass it up.


----------



## Nigell (Sep 30, 2012)

Functional and simple. Readable and comfortable. Water resistant too. Arrived today.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

My six month old solar SNE049 is in the mail on its way to the NJ Seiko service center to be repaired (under warranty hopefully). Keeps poor time and the second hand moves erratically. Can anyone share their experience sending their watch to Seiko in NJ for repair? What was the turn around time? Were you given a hard time about honoring the warranty?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Got a couple of Ramon specials coming in...









The one on the left has a 6349 auto in it. This is the 23 jewel auto version of the 6309. I intend on restoring the movement and putting it into a 6309 diver :-d


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Received the Blue Samurai yesterday and I'm loving it!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Sarb065


----------



## mogili222 (Jan 6, 2009)

Citizen PMX56-2811

Image from Watch Reviews @ WatchReport.com


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Have a SKA427P1 on its way to me, should be here Tuesday or Wednesday! Also have a shark mesh strap from wjean28 coming, that will go on my stargate. Is it bad im already scoping out my next watch before the last one arrived? Im thinking about pulling the trigger on a SKA511 in a couple weeks..


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Ordered an older Orange Monster (SKX781) last night, should be here tomorrow. It will be my default diver. Never owned a Seiko before but I think it'll be a nice addition. Can't beat the price and reputation.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

BN0088


----------



## bigdaddylove (Apr 4, 2010)

bigdaddylove said:


> I'm waiting for a brand new SKX007J that a friend of a friend is bringing from Japan. I was going to mod it, but changed my mind and will keep it stock. I'll find a used 007 to tinker with.


Got it and I love it! I even received a few compliments.


----------



## buddhatb (Mar 1, 2009)

My Sumo from Higuchi arrived a few days ago, but finally got a chance to take a photo of it. My very first automatic watch and LOVE the quality and finish of the case.


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

SRP 311, a lovely black and orange fanged monster. My first Monster so looking forward to giving it a whirl as my go to weekend piece.


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

SARB065 Coktail Time Cool ... Can't wait!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

SBGX103


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got a Seiko SRX003 in yesterday after a 7 week wait (it was on back-order at all US AD's).


----------



## derids (Nov 16, 2011)

Old school weekdater.


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Seiko 6309 7040 arriving tomorrow, but I'm leaving on vacation today.o| At least it will be waiting when I get back!!! See you soon my long sought after friend.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

My Orange Monster is less than a month old but I love how it sits on my wrist and I love the wide silver bezel. I couldn't get myself to pull the trigger on a black monster but I did pull the trigger on a Baby Tuna - my wife's going to kill me 









Borrowed pic

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

This bad boy is on the way. Should be here on Monday. Custom stainless shroud. Can't wait!!


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Just back from a few days of vacation and this was waiting for me!


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Bought this one today, can't wait to get it


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

easyview said:


> Bought this one today, can't wait to get it
> View attachment 1107200


Love the vintage Citizen 8110's! Small package, large stature.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Let's see if I'll love it in person..


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

purchased a Vintage King Seiko 45-7001 Hi Beat which should be coming today or tomorrow. Dial has some discoloration, but i want to see it in person before i decide on a restoration or not.


----------



## MarvelCollector (May 28, 2013)

Just bought a SKX007K2 from longislandwatch.com It's my first automatic watch. I'm looking to upgrade the bracelet.


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

Just got here today. Slapped a NATO on it. Custom shroud affixed. Win.


----------



## harris498 (Feb 10, 2011)

Will_f said:


> SBGX103
> SBGX103
> View attachment 1103089


5 SPY!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

harris498 said:


> 5 SPY!


. Seiko has made 5spy watches before but only rarely. Last one I saw sold on EBay for around 2k. Not bad for a quartz watch that was over 30 years old.


----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)

THE CITIZEN CTQ57-0955 Chronomaster.


----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

According to the Japan Post's tracking system, it's almost "Cocktail Time!"


----------



## tkinphili (Oct 30, 2011)

Just ordered a skx009 from WOW through Rakuten.com (former buy.com). Heard many horror stories about the shipping and CS of WOW but the price after promotion looked worthy of the risk IMO.
Hopefully I'll get lucky with the shipping! (fingers crossed


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Hopefully not too much of a streach for my limited skills


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Another one to check off the list! Photo courtesy of seller. More to come once the watch arrives.


----------



## jargon51 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a euro version Citizen Nighthawk (PVD) coming from Duty Free Island. Got it for a great price now just have to wait for it to get here.


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just got it yesterday!


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

"It's quite aggravating that Seiko has to discontinue (Or make impossible to find) all their most classic looking quartz diver models such as this one. I realize that there are a few options on the market but I'd really kill for something like this at sub $200"

+1 fully agree with the above - im always on the lookout for a good sensible price diver, especially a quartz, as i dont wear my autos often enough to keep em moving 


.....oops - i didnt check that original post date! :/ thats what comes from posting before the coffee hits my brain


----------



## ABoen (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoked!


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi

I have 2 Seiko on my way and a Nato strap. Just recieved my Seiko Mini Monster.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

mechanical movement said:


> Just got here today. Slapped a NATO on it. Custom shroud affixed. Win.
> View attachment 1108207
> View attachment 1108209
> View attachment 1108210


Love that Nato strap. Great combo!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

I am awaiting my Seiko grail: the SARB 017!!! I should receive it Tuesday from Seiya. I already have a brand new Crown and Buckle awaiting for my Alpinist to come in.


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all, I usually hang out at F17. This is my first Seiko, from my son for father's day. I love it, haven't even set it yet but I think I'm going to be wearing it a lot (once I work out how to resize the bracelet).


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

One I've been looking for, for a while.
Citizen blue Orca.


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)

Just bought my first Seiko...this one:







Should have it in a few days.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Red-dial conversion 7002-7000....should be here Wednesday or Thursday:


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

Got a bullhead incoming. Looks a little rough but I have been looking for a project...


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Have a SRP455 on order, the month or so wait will kill me!


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> Have a SRP455 on order, the month or so wait will kill me!


Have the same on its way  Hope it will get through to me at the end of week b-)


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Does it count if it was in the mail earlier today? Just received a brand new Seiko SBDC007 from Seiya.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Was set on an Orient Mako Pepsi, but of course the variant of a model I want is always no where to be found. Read some mixed reviews on it and decided on a SKX009 with jubilee instead. Can't wait! Seller's photo:


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just received my wife's present from Japan...............a Seiko Prospex STBR003. Can't believe nobody has done a review on this awesome diver for the ladies (I'll be posting an in-depth review as soon as I can get her out of the house).


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

That pink diver is somehow very cute. However, I don't think it wouldn't fit your wife tastes if it has a black or blue dial. Ladies these days can actually appreciate darker colors on their gear, not just pink. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sunset_Va (Jun 25, 2013)

A 6105-8110 purchased from private seller Ebay yesterday, hope I am not dissapointed. Just have fond memories of the one I purchased new in 1972, that watch was an attention getter, even children would want me to take that watch off so they could play with it. Honest. 
Should arrive Monday, the waiting will be eating at me!


----------



## Dmviss (Mar 31, 2013)

Original Orange Monster purchased from a forum member. Now if the darn USPS would just deliver!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

This.....


----------



## Oofie (Jan 1, 2010)

2 Tunas - SBBN015 should be here on Monday and SBBN013 should be shipped to me on Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Sbge001 on its way to me... Very excited!


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Add a seiko sawtooth SHC063 to the list of waiting for! Purchased the last NOS one off of amazon, got extremely lucky. Every day is a little closer to getting the SRP455K1!


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry, it's a Casio ...



Kurt


----------



## kateygrrl (May 22, 2013)

Have an SRP315 - the "new" orange/black monster - delivering tomorrow!! can't wait! @dmviss you gotta leave 'em a note or you'll keep getting those pink notices lol.


----------



## Medugal (Sep 21, 2010)

I just ordered this from Yobokies (not my pics, just what I told him I wanted):



This should tide me over until I can afford a Sinn!


----------



## catkicker (Jul 2, 2013)

Waiting on a Seiko Diver 7002-7000 Yellow Dial with mesh bracelet.
Hers is a pic of one with a different band.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

*
Tuna on it's way tomorrow...Can't wait!!!

*


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

This guy is otw.










Ti-Zilla, along with a set of Suppa Adapters and one of the new SAS rubber straps. I'm on the road for a couple days, but with luck the whole kit will be there when I get home. I had the steel and am looking forward to seeing how different the Ti version wears. I suspect it'll still be like wearing a doorknob on my wrist, albeit a slightly lighter one.

(Photo shamelessly borrowed from...somewhere)

-T


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have not had anything incoming for some time now... so I'm really stoked to post on this thread....

I've got a diver/aviator mod coming in courtesy of Yobokies and a BB Tribute on the way! Woohoo!!! :-!

Should both be in by mid of next week!


----------



## WRR (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got this in today. Wanted a watch that would go well with my Air Force ABU's. Tired of wearing digital watches while on duty. It's a great looking piece.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Black Monster on the way!! I've had the orange for a couple of years now and have been wanting the black one ever since. I can't wait!! :-!*


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Landed yesterday. All three pieces at once!










-T


----------



## linuxtime (Apr 17, 2013)

Seiko Solar Chronograph Diver Blue/Black SCC017P on the way. Ordered at competitve price on Amazon! Can't wait. My brother received one from his father in law and as soon as I saw it I knew I had to have it! Damn good looking watch, non automatic or not!
(pic borrowed from yeomanseiko.com thread, thx!)


----------



## Iamriding (Dec 28, 2012)

Ordered a SKX173 from Amazon. Shipping was so fast it's already here and on my wrist. First automatic and really liking it! Currently on a black NATO I ordered from wjean. I have a feeling this will be the go-to watch.


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

BFK ...brand spankers winging its way to me from creation


----------



## ADFD1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Vdubz said:


> I need to stop looking at this post. My wallet is currently in hiding!


Me too!

AD


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

received today this beautiful baby!









I'm very happy


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Finally ordered this after lurking around in this forum for so long!!


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

Seiko SKX173 plus Hadley-Roma Kevlar strap (White Stitching) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Seiko SCED003


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

SARB035


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

SRP455 should ship today.......


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

SRP236 should be in this week......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadOnArrival06 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've got this baby coming in tomorrow


(Picture Not Mine)

I've got a stainless steel bracelet with it's name on it. I'll be posting pics as soon as she comes in.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I have the new blue monster (anniversary edition) coming in a day or so from AZFT!


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

I've got a SNZ07J1 coming to me. I ordered it a week ago, but I'm getting impatient as it's coming from Singapore and I'm in Canada... it will be a long week.


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Seiko 7549-7010!!! For my auto conversion and restoration project.


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

Seiko Vintage Diver 
6105-8110 complete original coming anytime next 2-3 weeks


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

ArnieJB said:


> Seiko SKX173 plus Hadley-Roma Kevlar strap (White Stitching)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Put it on a Super Oyster, takes it to a whole new level of awesomeness.


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

anonsurfer said:


> Put it on a Super Oyster, takes it to a whole new level of awesomeness.


Personally, I don't care for metal straps. If I did, that would be a solid choice. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Got a lovely SKZ325 coming, my first stargate. These divers are so much watch for so little money!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

and this..................


----------



## silaz (Jul 11, 2013)

I have my grail watch coming - the SBGH001. I ordered it from Joe at AZfinetime and it should get here by Monday!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Pict from the seller...
Aiming for a sort of PMMM....


----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)

*SCEB009 * Hopefully will get to me on Monday


----------



## Vincile (Jan 15, 2011)

just arrived Wednesday


Seiko SNKK45K1 par 20-cent, sur Flickr


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

Should be getting this beauty on Wednesday.








(photo from Grand Seiko's website)
SBGE011 | Grand Seiko | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Landed yesterday


















Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

spryken said:


> Seiko Vintage Diver
> 6105-8110 complete original coming anytime next 2-3 weeks


Me too, a 6105-8119 to go with these guys ...


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

I got email with tracking info from Seiya today. My 015 Tuna should be crossing the ocean soon.


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

just ordered from Creation today, which FINALLY got it back in stock.. sapphire, titanium, chrono, eco-drive, gotta love Citizen :-!

(borrowed pic)


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

I got a Seiko Sumo (Blumo) incoming from Japan - can't wait. Now I am going to experience first hand what all the fuss is about - hope I wont be dissapointed.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

This coming in tomorrow!! Picture borrowed.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I just got this yesterday! It is fantastic! I even like the strap!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

One of my grails, H601-5480 Arnie style!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

SRP455K1- should be here Thursday, playing the waiting game.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Seiko SCEB009 in the mail


----------



## gsxrboy (May 24, 2013)

SRP455K1 on it's way to me soon!

I'm glad I could contribute to this thread


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Citizen Eco Drive (Blue Angel)
Arrived a month ago


----------



## watchwombat (Jul 29, 2006)

I Just purchased this one. Don't have too many Japanese watches, I have a Citizen Octo Bullhead which I absolutely love and wear a lot, I also have a Seiko Goldfeather in stainless steel sitting on the work bench waiting for a seconds had to magically appear from somewhere as well as a new crystal, and a Pepsi auto diver given to me by a friend which is in desperate need of regulation and probably a service but the case back seems to be welded on with my last attempt at opening it breaking my case back wrench. Besides this my collection is mainly Swiss. I love Japan as a place and the more I have experience with Japanese watches I am starting to love them too so I purchases this recently. I use my tax return to buy my major watch purchase for the year, and this year I planned to get a Grand Seiko, however a really nice cal 12 Heuer Autavia came my way at a really great price so it will have to be next year now. Any advice or thoughts on this one?


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Just received a 6306-7001. Dial and hands could be in a little better condition but other than that it is in good shape.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Thursday arrival !*



Kurt


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

This bad boy arrives tomorrow...








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Citizen ecozilla with adapters and bracelet/nato on the way! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just won a 7002-7000 from Loy's. Hard to go wrong at $97 all-in for a fully restored 7002 with 4 months warranty.


----------



## Drewbo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys!

New to this part of the forum, I'm mainly into G-Shocks and Tags.

However, I couldn't resist this one when I saw it:









In the mail as we speak.

Have a great day 

Drew.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Loys was fantastic to deal with when I won my 6309. Shipping was slower than the eBay suggested time, but communication was fast and helpful. Congrats on that deal!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Just delivered today, swtched the band for a Black&Grey NATO. 







Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I've just bought my first vintage watch, a 1984 6309-7040 that looks to be all original 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdd10 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sumo set to arrive next week!


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Citizen BL-8123. Out for delivery today!


----------



## DSSD (Aug 22, 2010)

SBDX001...hopefully I'll have it tomorrow


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got this one in (and it cost a lot less than the SMITHS and Dagaz "homages"). It's in pretty good shape but I'll probably still send it out for a service, gaskets and new crystal.


----------



## charlestonamigo (Jul 28, 2013)

This sounds crazy but my first watch ever. I'm 27. Went with the SKX007 I've been looking at for months. Will have wrist shots as soon as she arrives.


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Got my seiko 5 snx115k today . The leather strap on its way. Want to change to leather strap. In life this watch much better then on the pictures. 




































Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

anonsurfer said:


> Me too, a 6105-8119 to go with these guys ...


Can't wait to see wrist shot : )


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

gdest said:


> Got my seiko 5 snx115k today . The leather strap on its way. Want to change to leather strap. In life this watch much better then on the pictures.
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Yafe! Dark blue or black?


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

steinmann said:


> Yafe! Dark blue or black?


Black! Snx113 has blue dial.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally arrived!! Seiko SARB035.
Shout-out to Chino for his outstanding service!!!


----------



## AzureSky (Jul 20, 2013)

This is the SNZj31

It finally came!


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally, I decided to order SBDC003 (Blumo)... I'm slowly moving up the Seiko's divers chain... This beauty is coming my way via Japan:


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

richnyc said:


> Finally, I decided to order SBDC003 (Blumo)...


 One of my favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

Ordered a SRP453 with a gold mesh bracelet and a Banda leather strap with blue stitching to match. I can't wait for it to come it. This watch will stratch my itch for a "adult" Tuna


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

AzureSky said:


> View attachment 1184741
> 
> This is the SNZj31
> 
> It finally came!


Great looking watch!!


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

And it's here Super-sonic faaaast!!!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all. Found this one today (96 Seiko laurel 4s24 movement with display back) and jumped on it. Hopefully it'll make its way to me soon after the summer hols in Japan. Cheers!:-d


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Blumo should be here any day! Fresh from Japan, pretty excited.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Seiko SBDX001 MM300 scheduled to arrive today! Woot !!!!

Edit: It's landed!!!!


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

It arrived! My Seiko SRP453 is here. I love it. Looks so much better in person. The only thing I don't like is the strap because my wrist is small and it doesn't fit that well. However, I do like the navy blue color of it. In the mail I have a gold mesh bracelet coming in along with a Banda brown leather strap with blue and cream stitching. I think it will look great. I also will be also getting yobokies SS shroud down the road too. Anyways here are pics


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Sumo hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Does my incoming Tropik B count? 

UPLOAD FAIL - Tapatalk stinks sometimes

(Miota automatic movement)

Anyhow, should be delivered in weeks. 

-T


----------



## Wh1t3Kn1ght (Jul 26, 2013)

Some purchases I couldn't resist from a dealer in the Philippines 


Seiko 5 Sports 7s36-03f0 
Seiko 7002-700a 
Seiko 7s26-0040 

 



More pictures when they arrive


----------



## Drewbo (Feb 28, 2011)

Have two black Monsters on the way (I 'accidentally' won an extra on the 'Bay) to complement the blue LE Monster that I received yesterday.

One of these will be my daily wearer. I have been after a solid looking watch on a bracelet that I won't feel too bad about getting scratched up a bit at work (the bracelet that is). This sure seems to fit the bill.

Some good deals on the SKX779 since the updated model was released.


----------



## tricky01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Citizen AT8010-58E on its way. Very excited actually. As a kid I was always into the phone directory/calculator Casio watches, so I like the relatively clean face with some impressive features. The new Bluetooth watch tech is quite cool (though developed similar invention as part of a Swatch revitalisation project at Uni 10 years ago so it should have been around years ago!) but not a smart enough face for business - which is when such a feature would be most useful.

Sorry, I digress... AT8010-58E; chrono, days of week, perpetual calendar, Eco drive and radio controlled. Perfect non complicated watch - just what I need. Wish it would hurry along and get here though...


----------



## Wh1t3Kn1ght (Jul 26, 2013)

My Seikos arrived from the Philippines  and very nice they are too  - I also purchased a Citizen Automatic from the bay for a steal 


Seiko 5 Sports 7s36-03f0 
Seiko 7002-700a 
Seiko 7s26-0040 
Citizen "Eagle 7" 8200


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

This one is coming soon.


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

SARB065 incoming!
Gosh these threads are so enabling...


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a 600M Golden Tuna in the mail!.. and I'm really happy  no photos though :-(


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

ETA: within Friday


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Got a blk Sumo coming from Higuchi.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> ETA: within Friday
> 
> View attachment 1216291


Now THAT"S what you call a busy dial. ;-)


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

A very busy dial.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catkicker (Jul 2, 2013)

Waiting on the rare as hens teeth, Seiko SKX399Kb-)


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sbdc007 aka the Shogun should be here in the next few days.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Here ya go..should arrive soon.

Seiko Men Automatic Hand Winding Army Green 100M Watch SRP271J1 Made in Japan | eBay


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I've just paid for Seiko SKX007. I've always wanted to get this one but never really pulled the trigger, until today


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

After years of drooling, I finally pulled the paypal trigger and ordered a SARB 035 from Katsu. And now, the wait!


----------



## DivideByZero (Aug 17, 2013)

New here, but with a fairly sizeable collection, considering. 
SKX007K2 in transit, seemed like a must-have and my SKX779K1 gave me a real good feel for Seiko divers.


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Adding to the Seiko collection. After much research and listening to forum talk, have an SBDC001 on the way...looking forward to measuring the hype to reality.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> ETA: within Friday
> 
> View attachment 1216291


Can you please post wrist shots of this when you can?


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*How about a Casio ...*



Should be here tomorrow !

Kurt


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: How about a Casio ...*

SBBN015 Tuna Inbound!!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Igorek said:


> Can you please post wrist shots of this when you can?


Tracking confirms delivery tomorrow morning. Pics as soon as it is on my wrist.


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

almost here...


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Alright everybody, I just pulled the trigger on a Seiko SKX007 for $187 from Long Island Watch.

I plan on replacing the jubilee bracelet with a Super Oyster II from Strapcode (on Amazon).

So excited!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Another fish about to be hooked. Good call!


----------



## Richard S (Aug 2, 2013)

RGNY said:


> almost here...


That is one beauty of a diver. When mine came I was taken aback by the polished case and dial detail. Really quite the bargain, too.

For me, this should be delivered today or tomorrow:


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Snatched up 2... SARB035 & SARB065 "Cocktail Time". Both should be here Wednesday. Woot!


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Based on information posted by many of you, I took the plunge this weekend and Katsu will be shipping a Black dialed Sumo to me. Anxious to see if it lives up to my preconceived notion of it.
Kevin


----------



## houser52 (Aug 24, 2013)

I was wanting something smaller and more compact so i ordered a SBCA001 and a couple 3 - ring zulu straps today.



Updated 09-20-2013
I received the SBCA001 today. Very fast shipping from Japan to N. Carolina.





I can tell you that it looks even better in person than it does in the pics. I took it out of the box long enough to snap a few pics.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Picked up a Citizen AY5024 off the WUS Sales Corner; on its way now. Anyone happen to know what the production date range is for these? I'm trying to determine the watch's age.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> I have a 600M Golden Tuna in the mail!.. and I'm really happy  no photos though :-(


Here's the photo!...on my wrist!!:-!


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

cajun1970 said:


> Snatched up 2... SARB035 & SARB065 "Cocktail Time". Both should be here Wednesday. Woot!


Excellent choices both!!!


----------



## Richard S (Aug 2, 2013)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Picked up a Citizen AY5024 off the WUS Sales Corner; on its way now. Anyone happen to know what the production date range is for these? I'm trying to determine the watch's age.
> 
> View attachment 1224374


I could be wrong, but I believe these were introduced around '96 or so.


----------



## Richard S (Aug 2, 2013)

Coming from HK:


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

I got the GS Diver SBGA029 arriving on the 26th of this month!!! I am so EXCITED for this watch!!!


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Wife needed a new watch so we ordered hers and his Citizen Eco-Drives today. EP6040-53E and BN0100-51E.

Stock photo from the Internet,


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice I have tried to get my wife into a dive watch. She wont wear a watch at all


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a pre-owned Seiko Astron arriving on Monday (10/14). Very excited! Ron


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I've got a Shogun that no longer is in the mail, since it arrived on Wednesday... but I'll refrain taking it out of its box and using it until my B'day (on the 24th...), so that may count as "in the mail" ;-)


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Pakz said:


> Well, I've got a Shogun that no longer is in the mail, since it arrived on Wednesday... but I'll refrain taking it out of its box and using it until my B'day (on the 24th...), so that may count as "in the mail" ;-)


you have a shogun just chillin around and you arent touching it until the 24th? The force must be strong with you. I couldnt last 10 minutes


----------



## ExtraDriver (Nov 14, 2012)

Richard S said:


> Coming from HK:
> 
> View attachment 1226029


Freaking gorgeous, I would LOVE to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## houser52 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm still looking for "my" watch. This one is on the way as of this morning. (Borrowed pic)


----------



## Connoistre (Mar 13, 2012)

After being screwed by no mail on Columbus Day yesterday (Sneaky and mean holiday like the man himself), I'm expecting a Seiko SBCM023 to arrive today.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

In the mail (so a borrowed pic until Thursday):


----------



## Uncaged (Mar 25, 2012)

This morning I received the Citizen ATTESA BY0040-51F.


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

for the girl.


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a Seiko SNDA57 from Amazon for less than $130. REALLY looking forward to getting this one!


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Citizen Nighthawk...









Pic borrowed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Citizen BN4021-02E









actual pic of my watch taken by the AD before shipping it to me yesterday


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Spirit SBPP001 purchased from /f29!


----------



## SRConcepts (Oct 3, 2013)

I just have a black/SS Seiko 5 in the mail that I picked up for a great price. First Seiko, first automatic watch. Looking forward to having it in my hands and seeing how it feels next to my (much-beloved) Citizens.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

SNK803K, £32 from fleabay.


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

About to get this one, a 7019-7370


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Was after a bargain pre owned skx007 on ebay but couldn't get one; then the US market version, the skx173 (identical except for the square lume markers and the seconds hand) popped up with only a few other ppl bidding for it and i managed to snag it for £101.99. Should arrive tomorrow - can't wait! 

THEN an auction for the 38mm version of the 007, the skx013, came up the day after. The auction ended yesterday morning at 8am and amazingly not a single soul had put in a bid. Well. I couldn't resist. I won it with an opening bid of £100. Can't believe no one else bid for it.

Long story short, I now have 2 seiko divers in the mail  

But no 007 lol


----------



## abidal (Jul 26, 2013)

SNK809. My first seiko and automatic. Also my first post here.


----------



## phdavenport (Oct 23, 2013)

Rider108, like you I am new to the forum, and this is my first post to the forum (first time I have posted to any forum!) I learned of Seiya-san on the forum as well, and just took delivery of a Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time" from Seiya on Saturday. The watch is beautiful, and ordering from Seiya was vey easy and fast. I have to say though that the Grand Classic looks terrific and is on my short-list for the next watch (after my wife gets over the shock of this new hobby).


----------



## Lil' Foo (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, no longer in the mail ... Because it just arrived yesterday!!!

Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065... Pure elegance!



















Love the way the light catches the dial , hands and markers!

Hope you all have a great day!!

.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got this in the mail today!! Love it!! Slightly, yet tastefully, modded. Hands and crystal!


----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

*The Seiko Orange Monster!

This one:

*


----------



## SDSmurf (Oct 24, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> Citizen CA0255-01E
> 
> View attachment 773146


Going through the thread and saw this; hope you are still enjoying the watch! I've ordered one from the UK as South Africa don't import. Was going to get a Seiko SNDA65 but I really wanted a solar.

Should be here by the 1st Nov, very excited!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

AT4010-50E
Can't wait!!!


----------



## lexotamilf (Aug 6, 2013)

MitchCumsteen said:


> *AT4010-50E*
> 
> Can't wait!!!


Post photos when you get it!


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

This one.


----------



## Gary_B (Sep 30, 2013)

This one:


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

My first 6105. 
Aftermarket dial hands and insert, but I plan on replacing those and adding a domed sapphire. Bought an OD green Rockin'Ron velcro strap for it too.


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

im still trying to get my hands on a 6105 too. yours looks really good! congrats!



undertheradar said:


> My first 6105.
> Aftermarket dial hands and insert, but I plan on replacing those and adding a domed sapphire. Bought an OD green Rockin'Ron velcro strap for it too.


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
}

This is on way and being turned into this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Jonbe said:


> {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> }
> ...


Sorry guys first pic didn't work but I old pogue is on way lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

This one is on it's way to me 









It is the 7002-7039 transitional model which was introduced shortly before the SKX007 made it redundant. These were only in production for a number of months. They replaced the older 7002-700x models that were only 150m models.

I've wanted one of these for a long time but never found any that weren't priced like new SKXs.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got a Citizen BN0000-04H on its way to me. Picked it up off the WUS Sales Corner. Should be here tomorrow!:-!


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

Just received this Citizen Toyota GT8 in the mail today.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Second one in two days. Just picked up another Promaster from the Sales Corner!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

next week must be here: 
(photos from internet)

NY0040


and
5H26 7A00


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

these two arrived this week
the snk890 was gift from a friend


















Waiting for this dial and hands from dagaz in order to turn the snk into Mark XII homage


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

I've got a Seiko Sumo and a Seiko Darth Tuna that should be delivered Tuesday.


----------



## xr3i (Aug 31, 2013)

have a couple of old hi-beats winging there way from Singapore to blighty, 1 runner 1 not so


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

2 tunas are coming my way!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

hotsauz said:


> 2 tunas are coming my way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2! You greedy git


----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, actually it's not really in the mail. But I will be picking it up tomorrow! Can't wait!!!:-!


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

CA0191-02H


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

neolamp said:


> CA0191-02H


Nice one neolamp!

I've got an SBBN015 on order. Not really in the mail yet. On backorder  Seems Tunas are in high demand the last few months. But, I've waited years to get this one so a few more weeks doesn't matter to me. Just happy it's coming.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Waiting on an snk809.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got a gs sbgx incoming but found out today it's been held up at the Japanese customs office. AGAIN! Aargh!!!


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks to Joe and the WUS Sales Corner, I've got a Citizen's EcoZilla with Suppa adapters on its way to me! Can't wait! This replaces the one I mistakenly sold earlier this year and have regretted since. Thanks again Joe and WUS!

(borrowed pic)


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

incoming


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

hotsauz said:


> 2 tunas are coming my way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats! you're gonna love the tuna!


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

after a month of hunting, finally got a 6105-8110 in the mail.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I can finally post on this thread. After looking at the Seiko solar divers I finally settled on a black bfk on a rubber strap. Got to wait 1-2 weeks for delivery!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got this today!!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> Just got this today!!


Love that planet ocean mod. CONGRATS HWK!


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

Just opened the package to this!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## felidahouse (Nov 18, 2013)

My first automatic, a Seiko SARX017:


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

And it arrived!


----------



## Ec1888cfc (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm getn one of these beauties









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have the Seiko SSA167K1 in the mail, should be here saturday if I am lucky.

Picture is from the internet, might be someone here who took it, hope you dont mind :


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Im waiting on a blumo, im expecting a lot from this watch.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

it's only 2-3 hours away according to DHL site! my SKX171 is coming...


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

and here it is!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

SHC043 arrived!


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Skx009j
Still waiting waiting waiting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Seiko 7002 x2. One is for my buddy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SeikoWatchfan72 (Apr 30, 2013)

Seiko monster srp313 dracula.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Modded Seiko Monster....custom hands....sapphire crystal.....WJean bracelet...should be here Tuesday.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally scored a 6309-7040! Won it on a Loyswatch auction! Modified MarineMaster dial (pic below borrowed from auction). Can't wait, but I guess I'm gonna have to since it's coming from the Phillipines...


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

5
SNK645K just arrived









Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

*5H26-7A00* finally arrived


----------



## Spike8 (Dec 4, 2013)

WR100 H500-S055148 GN-4W-S

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

I got this Watch coming to me from a seller on eBay.
1970's Seiko 6119-6023 with blue dial.
Plan is to put a dark blue strap on it.

Any suggestions on strap welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Clay Jamison (Dec 4, 2013)

Skx007, and hopefully a SKX013 for my girlfriend's Christmas present!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing special for me... just a MM300 b-)


----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

have this eco drive in the mail from a trade from a forum member! Sapphire crystal, simple date face. 

on to the pics!


----------



## dbarron (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a gorgeous watch, sonofalmighty. I'm looking for something simple like that. What model number is it?


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Seiko SNE107
200m WR, solar, all stainless, black dial. I've been craving this for a while and the Amazon price came down.


----------



## sibot (Dec 5, 2012)

My first Eco drive


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

mystic nerd said:


> Seiko SNE107
> 200m WR, solar, all stainless, black dial. I've been craving this for a while and the Amazon price came down.


enjoy this


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

These two just showed up today. The Orca is sitting up higher- it looks like it's twice the size of the 7N36, but it's really only 4mm larger (46 vs. 42).


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy birthday to me!!! Wife knocked one out of the park with this little number. Thanks honey









Citizen AT-200 05E


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This one is on the way


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

2 more inbound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r_seng (Nov 16, 2010)

Waiting on arrival of all three currently:

SKX007
Super Oyster IIa (wjean28)
Rouille Leather 5-Ring (Crown & Buckle)


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

SKX399 just arrived today. Rubber strap was not doing it so I swapped it out with a foliage grey Zulu.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

Sarb065 should be here In 3 days. Y'all know what it looks like...


----------



## DelboyDR (Nov 25, 2013)

Received the Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E yesterday and I'm loving it!










My first post. Hello to everyone!!!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

DelboyDR said:


> Received the Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E yesterday and I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1307971
> ...


Welcome aboard!

-T


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

I have two vintage Seiko chronos on the way:

6138-0030










6138-8020 Panda (not my photo):


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Trandy said:


> I have two vintage Seiko chronos on the way:
> 
> 6138-0030


My favorite Seiko chronograph of all time! Beautiful!

Sent from my SGS using Tapatalk.


----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

dbarron said:


> That's a gorgeous watch, sonofalmighty. I'm looking for something simple like that. What model number is it?


Sorry for the late reply Barron, I actually don't know! I googled it and found no substantial information about it. But feel free to take a stab at some research, my friend! And please PM me should you find anything. The model number is "E-111S054583"


----------



## d2t (Mar 19, 2013)

Waiting on this SBDN001 Solar Diver to arrive from Japan.
Image Courtesy Chino-Watch (Thank you.).


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

SKX007









SKX013


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

I have this SNDA65 arriving Saturday from Amazon.



Can't wait to get it, even though I'm gonna wrap it when it arrives as technically it's a Christmas present LOL. Also ordered a new NATO strap for it.


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

mark_uk said:


> I have this SNDA65 arriving Saturday from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it, even though I'm gonna wrap it when it arrives as technically it's a Christmas present LOL. Also ordered a new NATO strap for it.


Great watch. I practically wear it every day. It looks awesome with a zulu or nato strap.


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

SGEG01P1 at Amazon (pictures from www)
https://www.google.co.il/search?q=s...Sv7QbpooHoDw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=898


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Straight Banana said:


> Great watch. I practically wear it every day. It looks awesome with a zulu or nato strap.


Yeah, I've got a Bond NATO coming from natostrapco. I know he's been having some problems with orders. If this strap comes through ok, there's a black, grey and orange regimental one I also have my eye on.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

stupid or not, but as I like my SBDC001 so much, I couldn´t resist to order a SBDC003... hope it arrives until Christmas


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know what it is about this one that makes me want it!

SKX013










(Not my pic)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

seiko 6139-6000 pogue. finally beat off all other comers on the 'bay. top bid accepted today, probably arriving from the phillipines sometime next year. waiting hurts so good though. sellers pic


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Total impulse buy but something drew me to it. Hope the bracelet doesnt suck!


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

Complete impulse buy, here in a few days


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

Just arrived today


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dienekes said:


> Just arrived today


Stunning


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Shogun, Not shipped yet from Higuchi - hopefully should get it before the year end.







Generic image from the web.


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

And with that I'll probably enter the _No Watch Buying Club_ for awhile...


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

my first eco drive


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/signature-required-956690.html


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

SSC021


----------



## ruthwall1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Seiko SND513P1. On its way today.










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Dienekes said:


> Just arrived today


I have it on good authority my wife bought me one of these from seiya for Christmas and it's enroute.

I have no idea how she thought to buy this for me, must be spying but I'm pumped. I figured if she were to ever buy me a watch it would be a quartz movado from Kay jewelers or something.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I have it on good authority my wife bought me one of these from seiya for Christmas and it's enroute.


Lucky bloke!


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I have it on good authority my wife bought me one of these from seiya for Christmas and it's enroute.
> 
> I have no idea how she thought to buy this for me, must be spying but I'm pumped. I figured if she were to ever buy me a watch it would be a quartz movado from Kay jewelers or something.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Good for you Mike. It took some getting used to for me as I am not used to wearing dress watches but I really like it. Post some pics when you can


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been a good boy this year, so Santa...errr, Seiya is bringing me a SBDX001 MM300! Can't wait to get it! I've wanted one for a long time, but the time has come.


----------



## Greek Trojan (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I have it on good authority my wife bought me one of these from seiya for Christmas and it's enroute.
> 
> I have no idea how she thought to buy this for me, must be spying but I'm pumped. I figured if she were to ever buy me a watch it would be a quartz movado from Kay jewelers or something.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I demand a through impressions post if/when you receive it!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm getting a Citizen Model# CA0390-14E for X-mas. It reminds me of the Nighthawks, of which I have two and I love both of them

The picture is stolen from the internet and I have no affiliation with them.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I _think_ it might arrive tomorrow. SSC031









not my pic as it's labelled!


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Just ordered an SNK803K from Creation. I've been stalking one of these for a while, bid on dozens used on the bay, but the final price for nice ones always reaches close to the new price offered by vendors like Creation. 
The Yen-GBP exchange rate must be favourable for me today also as the watch has dropped £3 since a day or two ago, making it finally irresistible.


----------



## compucat (Jan 8, 2008)

I am awaiting delivery of a Citizen BL5403-03X Eco Drive. It has all the bells and whistles I like: alarm, chrono, date, etc. I have never had a Citizen watch before. I usually wear Seiko and Orient. I am intrigued by the solar charging as I often don't bother to replace the batteries in quartz watches. I hope this is a good quality watch as I plan to have it for many years and use it regularly. I looked at the silver tone version of this in several jewellery stores and it seems like a nice watch. I definitely prefer to buy my watches online because all the ones in the jeweler's shops were scratched in at least one place and in one case the sales woman dropped it on the glass counter while trying to show it to me. None of the shops had unopened stock in boxes. The one in the display case was the only one they had. I see from the video on the Citizen website this is a somewhat complex watch to set. I expect to have a lot of fun with it. The rose gold stainless steel case, leather strap and brown dial just made me have to have it. I only wish it had a sapphire crystal.

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Landed about 90 minutes ago:


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

I have an Air Diver on the way!


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

I have 2 on the way. SSC021 & SCEB009 and I am also debating replacing my Mako with a SKX007

The solar is going to go on a Nato and the Bullhead on a Rally strap.


----------



## Vizkumunr (Dec 31, 2013)

*Citizen Men's AV3006-50H Signature Collection Eco-Drive Moon Phase Flyback Chronograph Watch*

Greetings Citizen watch enthusiasts,

I recently had this in the mail and now have it on my wrist: "Citizen Men's AV3006-50H Signature Collection Eco-Drive Moon Phase Flyback Chronograph Watch."

(That's a mouthful!)

Merry Christmas to me! :-d








(Photo created by me. Packaging included as indicator of authenticity.)








(Photo not created by me.)








(Photo not created by me.)​
This is a very nice little watch with interesting features at a very modest price, suitable for entry-level collecting, IMHO.

If you have any questions about it, let me know and I will try to give useful, accurate information.

Viz.
b-)

In accordance with Title 17 U.S.C. Section 107, any copyrighted work in this message is distributed under fair use without profit or payment for non-profit research and educational purposes only. [Ref. 17 USC § 107 - Limitations on exclusive rights: Fair use | Title 17 - Copyrights | U.S. Code | LII / Legal Information Institute ]


----------



## Pevano (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Citizen Men's AV3006-50H Signature Collection Eco-Drive Moon Phase Flyback Chronograph Watch*

Eagerly awaiting my Black New Monster &#8230;.


----------



## superhero (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Citizen Men's AV3006-50H Signature Collection Eco-Drive Moon Phase Flyback Chronograph Watch*

Seiko SSC017 lands on 2014-01-06.

Have a Maurice Lacroix Pontos and Archimede Klassik 39 for weekdays, and "needed" a weekend beater that I can throw in the drawer without having to worry about.

Was really considering a SKX007, but lack of handwinding killed the deal.


----------



## holyspirit1955 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Citizen Men's AV3006-50H Signature Collection Eco-Drive Moon Phase Flyback Chronograph Watch*

I have a Citizen BJ8050-59E, Citizen 8110 Vintage Bullhead and a Seiko vintage 6309-729B coming.


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Pseudo_tuna!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Alathea said:


> Pseudo_tuna!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk












Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Citizen Signature Grand Classic just arrived. I have three Citizens, I have been trying to decide what Seiko would be my first Seiko purchase. I'll post here when it happens


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

SNK803, arrived today from Creation. Four days from Singapore to the UK and I love the trench-watch vibe. Squeezed a 20mm nato onto it for some colour.

Sent from Samsung s4 mini


----------



## Ever1ast (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had the Windward in the background for about 20 years, and it's been out of commission for the last few. Just received a twin of it from a member here on the WUS forums to replace it.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

My Tuna was supposed to arrive today but our Class 3 Killstorm seems to have delayed the mail for the day.


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a modded 6309-7049 en route from the east coast. Hopefully it doesn't freeze on the way over. It was modded by Shawn dcso211 from the SCWF. I'll post pix and details when it arrives. By the way we were in the mid 70s over in Southern California .


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Starting my 2014 with the iconic orange monster (2nd gen). I already know this will seriously kick all my other watches aside for some major wrist time.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

rm7pr said:


> I have a modded 6309-7049 en route from the east coast. Hopefully it doesn't freeze on the way over. It was modded by Shawn dcso211 from the SCWF. I'll post pix and details when it arrives. By the way we were in the mid 70s over in Southern California .


That will be a nice watch then Do show it off...


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

SARB 065 Cocktail Time. I have been looking in Europe for some time to find a Seiko dealer who had this so that I could try it on but to no avail, so based on the comments on WUS I accidentally pressed the BUY button very late last night. I have mercilessly trailed my wife behind me in my search so I think that she will be relieved, even though it is another watch so early in the year.


----------



## aaris (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got this last week...Love it so far! Took it off of the rubber strap and have it on a jubliee bracelet.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I have this on the way from mgh1967. It's going to get a new black custom leather strap with red stitching and lining.


----------



## willp2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

My Seiko Kinetic which I've had for 16 years has failed again, so rather than repair it I've decided to treat myself to a new watch. I may repair the Seiko when I can afford it, but this should be arriving in a few days...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a SRP309J Orange Monster, a couple of straps and a spring bar tool heading my way. 





​


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> My Tuna was supposed to arrive today but our Class 3 Killstorm seems to have delayed the mail for the day.


Another day of delayed mail delivery and no Tuna yesterday again. o|


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Another Darth from Ian at ibuy.jp.

This time it's not leaving the stable. It's replacing an Emperor.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> Another day of delayed mail delivery and no Tuna yesterday again. o|


Delayed a third day. Now somehow the Tuna, which was shipped from Toronto to Metro Detroit seems to have bypassed the area altogether and is sitting at a USPS facility in Chicago. WTF? It probably got there via a truck right through DETROIT! :-s Uggghhh!

The seller is calling USPS to try and get an explanation but I don't really expect that to get me my watch any sooner.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Semper Jeep;721578 1 said:


> Delayed a third day. Now somehow the Tuna, which was shipped from Toronto to Metro Detroit seems to have bypassed the area altogether and is sitting at a USPS facility in Chicago. WTF? It probably got there via a truck right through DETROIT! :-s Uggghhh!
> 
> The seller is calling USPS to try and get an explanation but I don't really expect that to get me my watch any sooner.


Did UPS fly it to the hub in Chicago with the intent of trucking it to Detroit?

-T


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just purchased an NY0045-05E from a fellow WUS'er. Should be here Saturday!:-!








(pic borrowed from the seller)


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm proud to be rejoining the Seiko club soon. I HAD to order one of these beauties when I saw Andrus' post about his earlier this week. It's the Superior SSA053, and I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Second Citizen on its way from Dutyfreeisland. Had my heart set on a Nighthawk for a while now, can't wait to put my paws on it.








BJ7010-16F


----------



## Mr. Nibbs (Sep 26, 2009)

Good thread guys, just picked up this lightly used Citizen Aqualand Promaster 20th Anniversary diver. Another great Citizen!!!!!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Blumo from Katsu-san
pic stolen


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a SARB021 on the way (I hope) via Amazon. Photo is the seller's.


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

This one.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> Delayed a third day. Now somehow the Tuna, which was shipped from Toronto to Metro Detroit seems to have bypassed the area altogether and is sitting at a USPS facility in Chicago. WTF? It probably got there via a truck right through DETROIT! :-s Uggghhh!
> 
> The seller is calling USPS to try and get an explanation but I don't really expect that to get me my watch any sooner.


Delayed through a 4th day now. o|o|o|o|



tfinnan said:


> Did UPS fly it to the hub in Chicago with the intent of trucking it to Detroit?
> 
> -T


Apparently it was indeed likely flown from Toronto to the hub in Chicago. The seller used Canada Post's expedited service so odds are it was on a plane instead of a truck (even though a truck through Detroit would have been faster in just about any weather situation). The seller finally got through to a customer service rep with USPS and they now have about a 5 day backlog in Chicago due to the storm. Locally, we haven't had home delivery from USPS since Saturday. No blame is placed on the seller, and I'm pretty patient so I don't really care that USPS is being slow as molasses. I do feel for the seller though and I hope _he's_ able to get at least a partial refund from Canada Post on the cost of shipping.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> Delayed through a 4th day now. o|o|o|o|
> 
> Apparently it was indeed likely flown from Toronto to the hub in Chicago. The seller used Canada Post's expedited service so odds are it was on a plane instead of a truck (even though a truck through Detroit would have been faster in just about any weather situation). The seller finally got through to a customer service rep with USPS and they now have about a 5 day backlog in Chicago due to the storm. Locally, we haven't had home delivery from USPS since Saturday. No blame is placed on the seller, and I'm pretty patient so I don't really care that USPS is being slow as molasses. I do feel for the seller though and I hope _he's_ able to get at least a partial refund from Canada Post on the cost of shipping.


Ugh, that's too bad. I'm going through a similar situation with Canada Post on an item that should have been here two days ago, but is somewhere in Toronto, bouncing from postal station to postal station.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Semper Jeep said:


> Delayed through a 4th day now. o|o|o|o|
> 
> Apparently it was indeed likely flown from Toronto to the hub in Chicago. The seller used Canada Post's expedited service so odds are it was on a plane instead of a truck (even though a truck through Detroit would have been faster in just about any weather situation). The seller finally got through to a customer service rep with USPS and they now have about a 5 day backlog in Chicago due to the storm. Locally, we haven't had home delivery from USPS since Saturday. No blame is placed on the seller, and I'm pretty patient so I don't really care that USPS is being slow as molasses. I do feel for the seller though and I hope _he's_ able to get at least a partial refund from Canada Post on the cost of shipping.


Sounds like you could have taken a dog sled to Toronto faster than having the watch shipped (to be fair, you could've probably gotten there on a dog sled faster than ANY other method...snowmobile?). At least you understand it's not the sellers fault.

I had a similar situation this week - USPS wouldn't pick up from my office. Fortunately I have a friend who owns a UPS store franchise. Problem solved. Item shipped and delivered within a day.

-T


----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

Seiko 6139 column chrono  it was between this, a strela, and a seagull 1963 and I found this one for über cheap + overhaul so it won out.


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> That will be a nice watch then Do show it off...


It's finally here. Here's some quick pix.









Here's a list of the mods according to Shawn (dcso211):

Original 6309-7040 case refinished to oem spec. All caselines crisp and straight.
Bezel rotates and clicks firmly.
Crown takes 3 full turns to close.
New gaskets and new flat oem crystal.
Sterilized/ machined caseback with the seiko wave left visible
The watch is pressure tested to 150m.

Under the hood is the following....
Instead of the normal 17 jewel 6309 movement he installed a completely serviced and regulated 21 Jewel 6306a JDM movement with hacking.
Kanji (Japanese/English) day wheel.

The dial and hands are brand Seiko factory production SKX007. The lume is fantastic.

What I like is this one is the best of both worlds....classic 6309 cushion case with a high performance movement and extremely bright modern lume. The cool part is that the watch looks stock but isn't and the parts are all factory seiko production...no aftermarket stuff.

For those that know dcso211 (SCWF) you know he takes great pride in the work he does. This is my second purchase from him and I've never been disappointed.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Stunning work - and a magnificent pick up! I would give my left testi to be able to achieve such quality.

However to stay on topic I have a very nice 7c34 7010 incoming

(Not my pic obviously)


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Seiko Sawtooth Incoming!


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

My 009 departed Hong Kong this morning, I'll post some pics when I get it. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

I am so fired up! Seiko SBDC007 "Shogun" should arrive tomorrow. Been wanting one for quite a while.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

After a week long delay in Chicago due to weather, it appears that my Tuna is "Out for Delivery" this today!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Semper Jeep said:


> After a week long delay in Chicago due to weather, it appears that my Tuna is "Out for Delivery" this today!


My SSC015 took a little vacation in Germany!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Shogun arrived safely today! Pics dont do this watch justice. Really a great watch! And this one has been fitted with an AR sapphire by Jack at IWW - yahoo!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Seiko Alpinist SARB059 and Seiko SSA067 are approaching! Nato strap for SSA067 alteady here.....


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

jdto said:


> I have a SARB021 on the way (I hope) via Amazon. Photo is the seller's.
> 
> View attachment 1339624


Got a tracking number. This is actually happening.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> My SSC015 took a little vacation in Germany!


Hilarious!

My guess would be that the adverse weather was heavy wind that blew the shipment off course.

FWIW, my Tuna shows as having been delivered and should be sitting on the counter when I get home from work this evening. |>


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally on my wrist and no longer in the mail!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awaiting a Seiko M726 from a fellow WUS. Already ordered a new strap for it!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> My SSC015 took a little vacation in Germany!


It made it home!


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

An sndc81 as my quartz backup to my Speedmaster (will go on a gray or coyote tan NATO):


----------



## diamondplate (Oct 22, 2013)

I am patiently waiting for my custom SKX from Harold. I am coming to the realization that instead of just dipping my toe into the custom watch waters I fear that I will end up full-on cannonball into the deep end! I know I will get no sympathy from anyone on this forum.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

This one. Been wanting one for a while.


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)

My first Citizen


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Got this today









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

jdto said:


> I have a SARB021 on the way (I hope) via Amazon. Photo is the seller's.
> 
> View attachment 1339624


Got here yesterday 









Now I've ordered a Blue Sumo from Japan, which has already shipped. I am also in the process of getting an Anvil bracelet for it from Yobokies, as I really like the photos I've seen of that combination.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

SBDX001 MM300 will soon be on its way to me. This forum will be my downfall.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

It arrived! Seiko SNDC81:








I used scotch brite to create a brushed finish around the dial and put it on a NATO:


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's the before and after of the DITY brush finish:


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

CCJ said:


> Here's the before and after of the DITY brush finish:


Before:









After:









Day after:


----------



## texas_timex (Mar 6, 2012)

I_ had _a Black Monster in the mail, but it arrived in a couple of days ago! Still wanted to mention it.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

psweeting said:


> View attachment 1352622
> 
> 
> View attachment 1352624
> ...


I've got one of these beauties but for some reason I got a pang of jealousy when I saw this 😄


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Citizen NY0040 (pic taken from Google)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

These 2


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

merl said:


> These 2


I've been tempted by that second one a couple of times but never had the courage to buy it without seeing it on the wrist. Make sure you post some real life pics when you get them please. Plus a big congratulations from me on both of them.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks! Will do that soon.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

A couple of nice looking divers from Jose...


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Bfk (371 version) on its way. The anticipation is killing me. Pics when it arrives for sure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

I ordered 2 Seikos this week...


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Incoming from Higuchi....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisC (Jan 10, 2014)

On its way from Minnesota. I'm counting the days till it gets here.


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

This...pic from vendor..


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

MM 300 auto (sbdx001)
MM 300 quartz (sbbn015)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko srp313 coming first thing next week to accompany my old skx781.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

After falling off the radar for about 13 days, my Nighthawk popped up this weekend and its getting close!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This is making its way to me:








and I am getting this insert for it:


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

NY2300-09L is on its way from HK


----------



## Victorhugo80 (Dec 18, 2013)

Picked it up from my local vendor 2 hours ago  I've waited over a month for it and finally...


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got this in in the mail for a friend, unfortunately not for me. Had to try it on before I say goodbye (Hamilton Khaki King II behind)!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Victorhugo80 said:


> Picked it up from my local vendor 2 hours ago  I've waited over a month for it and finally...
> View attachment 1360993


That's very cool!


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

Waiting for this one to hit my doormat:


----------



## linear_accelerator (Dec 11, 2013)

My personal grail watch - 2007 limited edition 20th Anniversary Citizen Attesa ATV53-2834 on its way from Japan. This will be added to my standard Attesa ATV53-2833 and the more rare ATV53-2835 limited edition. Started collecting a few years ago and I'm just hooked on some of these older Attesas.

















(Pictures are from the seller but that is my incoming watch.)


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

Got one of these winging its way from a US WUS seller to me in the UK













Pretty excited, being discontinued it was pretty hard to find one new or SH in the UK at a reasonable price. 
Even taking a hit from customs this still cost me less than Amazon UK (£218)!!


----------



## Lambo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

Never had a thing for the 007 until a few days ago I decided to look at pictures of it on google. It's a beautiful watch on a lot of different strap combinations. All of the good reviews on it, I had to order it right away. Should be here this week!


----------



## jargon51 (Aug 22, 2012)

This is coming soon...but not soon enough


----------



## IanGrey (Jan 17, 2014)

This bad boy just came in today!


----------



## Oarsman41 (Jan 3, 2014)

Incoming from Japan, thanks to Chino:


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

^ Fantastic. 065 is on my list, just haven't gotten to it yet. Waiting for my MM300 to arrive.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Waiting for my SSA169J1 (new type Seiko 5 bullhead) to come in from Singapore!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

psweeting said:


> I've been tempted by that second one a couple of times but never had the courage to buy it without seeing it on the wrist. Make sure you post some real life pics when you get them please. Plus a big congratulations from me on both of them.


As promised:









more photo's here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=978104


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks almost like a 70s world timer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a black Sawtooth coming. Kinda excited. Wearing a Deep Blue that I got yesterday with a Seiko NH36 movement in it today.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

White stargate by mid week.


----------



## gkobez (Jan 30, 2014)

Just picked up this bad boy on ebay quite excited to get it! Took a while to find but well worth the wait.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

2 Black Monsters (1 bracelet, 1 strap), a quartz diver, and a baby Arnie. Been waiting on the baby Arnie for two weeks and might wind up having to flip it and one BM to pay some bills that came up in between ordering and now. Damnit.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Incoming from Malaysia, thanks WUS & walikard :-!


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

Arrived today thanks to a WUS US seller


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

carpoon said:


> 2 Black Monsters (1 bracelet, 1 strap), a quartz diver, and a baby Arnie. Been waiting on the baby Arnie for two weeks and might wind up having to flip it and one BM to pay some bills that came up in between ordering and now. Damnit.


I'd be happy to help you and take the BM w/ bracelet off your hands for the right price ;-) just hit me with a PM.


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi guys... first post from long time lurker...

Anyway, I have a Citizen Orca coming today ! I can hardly wait, I've been after an Orca for a while. And I sit near the mailroom at work, it's going to take all my restraint and discipline not to tackle the FedEx guy as he walks in...


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Gizanthepuss said:


> Hi guys... first post from long time lurker...
> 
> Anyway, I have a Citizen Orca coming today ! I can hardly wait, I've been after an Orca for a while. And I sit near the mailroom at work, it's going to take all my restraint and discipline not to tackle the FedEx guy as he walks in...


If you got the Orca on rubber and don't like it the rubber, check out my post from a few weeks back about notching a 2 piece ZULU to fit the 14 mm lugs on the Orca.


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

carpoon said:


> If you got the Orca on rubber and don't like it the rubber, check out my post from a few weeks back about notching a 2 piece ZULU to fit the 14 mm lugs on the Orca.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll check it out for the sake of interest. Yes, it's black dial on rubber. I'm thinking I'll be fine with the rubber as my EcoZilla is rubber (although I'm getting Suppa adaptors when they're available again), and my Baby Tuna, "Dracula" Monster, Citizen Scuba Fin and Casio Pathfinder are all rubber bands and I like them just fine.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Sigfortunata said:


> Arrived today thanks to a WUS US seller


Love this one...

-T


----------



## khk (Jan 31, 2014)

Comming in few days 
Seiko SRP307
Seiko SNA411


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

khk said:


> Comming in few days
> Seiko SRP307
> Seiko SNA411
> 
> ...


Bonding with my sna411 again great watch you dont hear about too often..my srp on the other hand doesnt get much action. Congrats on both though

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

Seiko Prospex sbdc001 or Seiko Sumo coming in 2 days.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

merl said:


> As promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there is a watch you don't see everyday. Congratulations.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

jargon51 said:


> This is coming soon...but not soon enough


What model? That is a great looking watch.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

My Tuna hasn't arrived yet but I've already bought my next one... 6306-7001.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

6309-7040. 
Just arrived. 



















Looks good on the modern curved wave Z22. I have a flat classic wave on the way, too.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just placed and order for an SRP455 LE monster. 3rd monster in the collection. I can't wait. Now I just need to find a new bracelet for it. Not crazy about the stock rubber.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

In addition to the Landmaster, this is on the way:


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Got a new bullhead (sceb009) on the way from Chino watch. Got stung by customs but it should arrive tomorrow. Very excited!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Just ordered a MM300 from higuchi 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This rare SKX399 is on the way!


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

Well it finally arrived.









Next to a Citizen Skyhawk AT


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

SRP 453 Limited Edition used but good condition on its way to me!

First baby tuna for me! quite excited!


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

MM300 a couple of days away...0

Sent from the depths


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Monster srp313 on its way to me! Can't wait for my first monster!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Not in the mail. But lying with a friend before he brings it to me....
sometimes watch buying is complicated :-


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Just clicked GO on a SNKL45. Nothing special, just a little Seiko 5 thing. Got my tax return right quick and although the plan is a Dagaz T2, I couldn't resist cheating.









borrowed pic. it definitely has a little bit of a PMGS thing going on


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got a gen 2 Monster incoming. Black dial with red hands and markers. I believe the kids are calling it the "Dracula". Darn kids anyway..... hey, get off my lawn!!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Got a Citizen BL-5470-06A that should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Stacy (Jan 31, 2014)

This one is on it's way!!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Just clicked GO on a SNKL45. Nothing special, just a little Seiko 5 thing. Got my tax return right quick and although the plan is a Dagaz T2, I couldn't resist cheating.
> 
> View attachment 1374409
> 
> ...



Hmm... well this was supposed to show up today and it tracks as DELIVERED... yet... nothing is here... i'm a little mad about that but also I'm a little mad that i paid for a more expensive shipping and since USPS is closed Sundays I'm kind thinking I'm not going to hear anything til monday. To top it off, I can't even email the USPS, 'email is down' according to their site when I tried to put in a query. Lameeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Absolutely delightful.....

EDIT: (moments later) I couldn't resist at least taking a look at the situation at the mailbox (just down the walkway a piece) and lo and behold, it's sitting in the package lockbox, with the key in it already... like the dumbass mailman put it in there but never took out the key and put it in our box. Whatever though, my rage has subsided. I'm gonna eat some Flame Broiler then open this badboy up. =)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

009 should arrive tomorrow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Amazingly quick to arrive, my 009. This site and it's members are a bad bad influence. I am now thinking 007!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

A SNZG03K1.

http://allwatch.kiev.ua/images/product_images/popup_images/318_0.jpg

Also, some different colored straps from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## CarGuyR35 (Feb 26, 2013)

This one should arrive tomorrow:


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered this awesome SSA051 from Joma Shops. Can you believe for under $300?


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

On its way from Poland....









... Because, you know, I didn't have a watch from there yet


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

My Black Sumo is in Chicago in customs. Assuming that it moves out quickly I should have it tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

jjolly said:


> On its way from Poland....
> 
> View attachment 1379289
> 
> ...


Sorry. I spend too much time in this and the affordable incoming thread


----------



## wiesn089 (Sep 13, 2009)

This one.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

wiesn089 said:


> This one.


no jealousy here then.... much! Enjoy that, and congrats!! |>


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

On her way from Japan








My Seiko Grail SBBN017


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

wiesn089 said:


> This one.


That is a beautiful piece. I'm awaiting a similarly styled (but far cheaper and not nearly as premium) Citizen which I picked up to satisfy my desire for a watch with the vibe of a Rolex Explorer.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

This Citizen titanium on its way from Singapore to UK. As I said above, not as sweet as a GS, but I'm hyped about its arrival nevertheless.


Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homme (Jul 4, 2008)

Citizen NY0045 just arrived


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Homme said:


> Citizen NY0045 just arrived


That was my first automatic watch. I still regret selling it.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

ZENSKX781 said:


> On her way from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where from?

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm expecting a Citizen Eco Drive, AT8010-58e

I'm really looking forward for three of the features:

1.- Radio Controlled
2.- Saphire Crystal
3.- World Time in 26 cities


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

"Previously loved," en route from Hong Kong.

SKA465. Love the clean dial.


----------



## G90125 (Feb 8, 2014)

I've got one like this on the way. It's in customs now, should be in my mail box in about another day or two. Seiko Spirit model with blue dial.
SCDC037


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Where from?
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


From HIGUCHI. There not showing on the site but I was going to pick up the 015 and when I emailed them for the price I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask if they had any 017s. The next morning I woke to an email that said available. The confirmation email is suppose to come tonight. I'll let ya know.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Managed to grab a SARX019 ... just received today! 

It's a real beauty, will post pictures soon.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eski said:


> This Citizen titanium on its way from Singapore to UK. As I said above, not as sweet as a GS, but I'm hyped about its arrival nevertheless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


Nice, I love the lines.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

ZENSKX781 said:


> On her way from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great watch, my one watch I sold I still miss and think about.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the new Astron design - 10 hours to polish the house-made Sapphire, which runs over the bezel to the lugs. On the way.


----------



## wiesn089 (Sep 13, 2009)

As promised, straight out of the box quick and dirty iphone picture. My first GS and I'm totally blown away, thanks Dan and thanks to all who helped me make up my mind!


----------



## fourcircle (Dec 29, 2013)

^ hottest watch on the market. Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Just ordered a SRP309 2nd generation Orange Monster to complement my 1st generation OM. Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Just made a deal for this mint untouched single-owner Proof/Proof hacking 1970 6105-8000 on original ZLM01 waffle (that's a mouthful):


----------



## Junior_357 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hmmm...what do I have in the mail? Hmmm...one of these:








Containing one of these:








What can I say...I guess I am a sucker for a watch with a ton of bells and whistles. And since my former Scoutmaster was a retired Blue Angel, I thought it only fitting.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I have the SBDC003 Blue SUMO in transit from Japan/Higuchi.:-! TOP service from Higuchi.

And the SKX007K1
-via amazon uk DEC30th, turned out to be shipped from Hong Kong JAN04th, arrived in Portugal on JAN17th....and held by customs on JAN24th...since then waiting for post office to send me some kind of info for the next step in all this...o| it seems they have too much to process and not enough employees.
Sorry about all this extra info guys but i'm a bit disappointed. Lets just hope its a genuine 007.


What has been pulling me up, were all the fantastic things I've learned the past 2 months of lurking WUS forums from ALL OF YOU! 
THANK YOU!:-!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I swore off buying another Seiko - not that I had a problem with them, simply trying to consolidate funds to buy a mini-grail. So what do I do? Go out and purchase this from a fellow WUS member.










< Picture borrowed from the Internet - no offense intended. Beautiful Pic >


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Borrowed internet pic









Been cooling its heels in US customs for the past couple days... hope it isn't much longer, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

A snzg13k1


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

AT8050-53E


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

Placed an order for a Seiko SBBN015 from Seiya:


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

^^^ I thought they were sold out of those babies! Love that watch, enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

Rentacop said:


> ^^^ I thought they were sold out of those babies! Love that watch, enjoy it!


I hope not. It is on their website and I was able to place an order. I hope Seiya isn't one of those ****ty websites where out-of-stock items are left up, without any stock indication, and available to order. I see items taken down and put up all the time, so I assumed that if it was up, it was in stock.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Just got this one:



I have three more to go . . . ;-)

Happy hunting . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Seikomasochist said:


> I hope not. It is on their website and I was able to place an order. I hope Seiya isn't one of those ****ty websites where out-of-stock items are left up, without any stock indication, and available to order. I see items taken down and put up all the time, so I assumed that if it was up, it was in stock.


No, I doubt Seiya would do that. They're really highly regarded here on this forum. The quartz tuna is a bit of a grail for me and I've been thinking of picking one up once I thin out my collection and I can justify getting one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I second that, Seiya has real time stock inventory linked to his web site. I know this by experience.


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

Rentacop said:


> No, I doubt Seiya would do that. They're really highly regarded here on this forum. The quartz tuna is a bit of a grail for me and I've been thinking of picking one up once I thin out my collection and I can justify getting one.






sergio65 said:


> I second that, Seiya has real time stock inventory linked to his web site. I know this by experience.


I just received the shipping notice! Fears averted. You scared me for a moment there, Rentacop.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Seikomasochist said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I just received the shipping notice! Fears averted. You scared me for a moment there, Rentacop.


Sorry dude! Enjoy that Tuna!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydog (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay folks, 7 days and counting. Higuchi San informed me this morning that he has shipped my "Blumo"!









Now i can start saving my penny's for a "Tuna" or a BFK or a vintage 6105 or..... Damn this Seiko affliction!!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Virinder said:


> And, unofficially, I'm considering this to be my next purchase!! Seiko 5 Sports SNZB23
> 
> (Photo by AirWatch)
> View attachment 605768


I have that one on the way to me. Thinking of putting it on a dark leather band.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Now to figure out strap options. Suggestions?


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi there.

Introducing my new and recently in the mail SBDC003.

For those interested, this one came from Higuchi-inc. 3 days from Japan to my door in Portugal.
Perfect condition. No alignment issue as you can see.
Manufacture date August 2013.

Enjoy the almost good shots :-d

It's a keeper. Great accuracy. From what I can see until now, in 4 days its -1 sec.


----------



## c9e (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm waiting patiently on an SNZG05K1 from Singapore. Would have liked to find a Made in Japan model to go with my SNZG13J1, but I've had absolutely no luck on the Interwebs.

Great thread, BTW.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally home had to try a few shoes on her upon arrival. My SBBN017 from Higuchi. Couldn't be more satisfied. Love it! I think the only watch in my collection I favor more is my PO.


----------



## Mm31 (Jan 22, 2014)

This one is on its way


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

Two monsters coming from Long Island: orange and redline. Or should it be redeye? Really like these watches, and a liking for _cheap_ watches ought to be encouraged.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> I have that one on the way to me. Thinking of putting it on a dark leather band.


It came! Here is the result:

































I posted this in another thread today, so sorry in advance if you had to "endure" seeing this twice today. ;-)


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have two ordered, neither in the mail yet according to the lack of shipping notices...great. Still optimistic though, ordered only yesterday.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I have this 6105 on the way. Probably my last Resist-dialed 6105.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

jjolly said:


> Now to figure out strap options. Suggestions?


black leather blue stitch?


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

jjolly said:


> Now to figure out strap options. Suggestions?


Maybe you could try this strap......... Hirsch MODENA Alligator Embossed Leather Watch Strap in ROYAL BLUE | HirschStraps

The colour of the strap itself would already draw alot attention and would certainly compliment well with your beautiful watch. ;-)


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

This SNA413 just came in from f29 with a 20mm Maratac-type strap on it. Turns out the lugs are actually 21mm (listed in most on-line catalogs as 20mm :rodekaart)

Anyways - I just happened to have a new Strapcode Super Engineer II in 21mm that I purchased for a Tissot Quickster, and didn't like the look of that combo. I sure like it on the Seiko, tho ~


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm going through a midlife crisis apparently. ...I've decided life is too short and I went all out. SBBN015 and SBDX001 both are on their way to me, I've sold almost every watch I owned. This pic borrowed from the forum, don't know who to give credit to.....


----------



## BigG (Mar 4, 2013)

This as my holiday watch (pic from web)


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Howa said:


> I'm going through a midlife crisis apparently. ...I've decided life is too short and I went all out. SBBN015 and SBDX001 both are on their way to me, I've sold almost every watch I owned. This pic borrowed from the forum, don't know who to give credit to.....


Carpe Diem!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

A friend of mine got this for me from the us. He is in town but is away on a mini trip...........so watch technically still in transit whilst in town. :-s


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

BigG said:


> View attachment 1400460
> This as my holiday watch (pic from web)


You know you're a proper watch nerd when you have holiday watches! I always use a holiday as an excuse for a new watch. This one's a beauty by the way.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

went on a mini-spree

















and









not sure which i'm most excited for, probably the first citizen chrono. 28,000 bph


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

jjolly said:


> Now to figure out strap options. Suggestions?


reminds me of the goldeneye watch. which model is this?


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

This MM300 landed in the swamp today. I sold one a while back and regretted it (Happy Nic has a great watch, tho). This one will stay here...


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Just ordered a SKX009 from LIW along with a Strapcode Super Oyster II from Amazon. Looking forward to receiving both!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hoping to get a Seiko clasp tomorrow, Saturday the latest... was in the north end of the state yesterday morning, kind of surprised it hasn't tracked to the local hub by now...


----------



## BigG (Mar 4, 2013)

Eski said:


> You know you're a proper watch nerd when you have holiday watches! I always use a holiday as an excuse for a new watch. This one's a beauty by the way.


I know, this forum will end up bankrupting me! The watch has now arrived and I'm delighted with it.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

This one just landed!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

TimeZone.72 said:


> Maybe you could try this strap......... Hirsch MODENA Alligator Embossed Leather Watch Strap in ROYAL BLUE | HirschStraps
> 
> The colour of the strap itself would already draw alot attention and would certainly compliment well with your beautiful watch. ;-)


I'm not sure if I'm man enough for this but I may try 

The biggest thing is that I'm trying not to buy any straps that are too big and that might be too long. Looks awesome though!!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> reminds me of the goldeneye watch. which model is this?


Snzj65


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

sergio65 said:


> This one just landed!


What is this watch? Looks fun.


----------



## BigG (Mar 4, 2013)

That's the current Seiko 5 anniversary world timer. I think it has a map of the World on the dial - v.nice. It looks fantastic on that aftermarket strap!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like this watch a lot ... it exceeds my expectations


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Hoping to get a Seiko clasp tomorrow, Saturday the latest... was in the north end of the state yesterday morning, kind of surprised it hasn't tracked to the local hub by now...


Ok, haha it did end up local late lastnight and in my mailbox at lunchtime.

















So far so good. The Lorica is _almost_ too thick, but it works fine. Snipped that keeper. Looks great, feels good on two settings, one, loose-ish but secure, and slightly snugger.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Eski said:


> You know you're a proper watch nerd when you have holiday watches! I always use a holiday as an excuse for a new watch. This one's a beauty by the way.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


I almost bought a Seiko Olympic watch 8m13...and said "I can just wear this when it's the olympics...."


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

teatimecrumpet said:


> I almost bought a Seiko Olympic watch 8m13...and said "I can just wear this when it's the olympics...."


Which in my opinion elevates you to a level worthy of extra praise 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Widhio (Feb 27, 2014)

Just won an auction for an SKX031J on the bay. Pretty happy, i won it for $95USD including shipping. I think i got lucky actually, i've been browsing though all of the "where to find SKX031" threads and due to its scarcity, they seem to be fetching some really insane prices.

This will be my second 031. Going to keep my first one in pristine condition.









Will post updates when i get it in my hands =D


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

Widhio said:


> Just won an auction for an SKX031J on the bay. Pretty happy, i won it for $95USD including shipping. I think i got lucky actually, i've been browsing though all of the "where to find SKX031" threads and due to its scarcity, they seem to be fetching some really insane prices.
> 
> This will be my second 031. Going to keep my first one in pristine condition.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Seems like you got yourself a real bargain. It's a sweet feeling when you find a hard to find watch on the bay, bid on it, and then actually win it for a reasonable price.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Widhio (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks! I know, such a great feeling! I was actually driving home from work interstate and pulled over when it was nearly time, just to see if i could nab it if someone outbid me. I kept thinking, there's no way i'm going to get this, this is way too cheap.... *ding!* (email from ebay) "Congrats..."

I bought my first one knowing nothing about them. Then after finding out they don't make them anymore, i knew HAD to get a second one.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

This curious watch on the way - a NOS 1969 Seiko 3102-7000.

These watches use a 6hz balance wheel and a normal escapement to regulate the time, but there is no mainspring - a pair of battery-driven solenoids keep the balance wheel running.
This eliminates isochronism and the torque on the drivetrain from the mainspring, but in some ways it's the worst of both worlds - automatic accuracy, sensitivity to position and temperature, but it requires a battery.


----------



## LampyB (May 9, 2013)

Hey quick question here. What's a good price on a Spork in excellent condition? Seems like prices have varied quite a bit from what I've seen over the past six months. 

Anywhere from $290 - $650. I'm thinking even $450 is quite high. Anyone have a realistic estimate??


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi. I've been a lurker for a week and can't stop looking! lol
I just placed an order for this watch (SARG001) sight unseen on Seiya after looking in this forum. Hope I like it. Now I'm looking at getting a Sumo or a Skx007...


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

this Alpinist is surely a great watch, now between the Sumo and SKX, I would take the Sumo first, or a Blumo which would them leave room for a SKX007 later, or better, a MM300!


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

I've put it off for far too long. Finally, I have a Blumo on it's way from another forum member!


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Ordered an SNK807 from Amazon. Should be here tomorrow. Also ordered a nice dark brown leather strap from C&B to go with it.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

4006-7020 27j Bell-Matic March '68


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Borrowed pic..


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

ECOZILLA!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Borrowed pic..
> 
> View attachment 1409707


Is that all original like you wanted?


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope....but I'm ok with it anyway....I'm still a vintage newbie...

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This should be incoming. A Seiko Pulsations.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

merl said:


> This should be incoming. A Seiko Pulsations.


Love the case on this one. What strap/bracelet are you going to put on it?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks! I have this one in mind but I am open for some good suggestions


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

what a coincidence. I just got this one !
Haven't been able to decide on which one i want to use it though ! 










merl said:


> Thanks! I have this one in mind but I am open for some good suggestions


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I own multiple Citizens and love them, but I lack a diver. I do not own a Seiko, and I knew it was long past time to remedy this. I also need more "classic" in my watch box. These two are on the way:


----------



## Junior_357 (Jan 1, 2014)

Got this on the way...a CB0010-53L:










That makes my second A-T Citizen...and probably not my last.

Now I just have to find a strap or a couple of links for the OEM bracelet since it's currently sized about 1/4" too small...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Awaiting a Seiko SKX781 Orange Monster from Long Island Watch. I hope to see it by the end of the week


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bought on behalf of a non WIS friend, his first Seiko.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think you better keep it. It looks quite nice.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Started out to get a SARB035 but the wife liked this SARG005 better. Let the tracking page refresh clicking begin!


----------



## compucat (Jan 8, 2008)

I have just ordered the Citizen Navihawk JY8035-04E. I have been looking at it for a while and finally went for it. I also ordered a couple of NATO straps to use with it. I am really excited about all the features it has and it will be my only Ana-digi watch and my second Citizen. I like the size of it too. Big watches really do it for me. I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## watchInPDX (Feb 7, 2010)

beeman101 said:


> I think you better keep it. It looks quite nice.


 +1, great looking Seiko 5!


----------



## Robbi Laurenson (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I've been on the fence between the SBDC007 Shogun and the SBBN015 Tuna for almost a year now, and finally pulled the trigger on the Tuna at Chino.

I love the pedigree of the Tuna and really appreciate the quartz movement, and of course the stunning look of the 015. IMO the 015 is (unmodified) the most appealing version of the Tuna while still staying true to it's tool watch roots. I'm really looking forward to an iconic, robust, awesome looking grab-and-go watch that's up for anything and goes anywhere short of G-Shock territory!


----------



## Junior_357 (Jan 1, 2014)

Junior_357 said:


> Got this on the way...a CB0010-53L:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It arrived...without much fanfare in a simple brown box and wrapped in bubble wrap. Then I had to wait a week to get two additional links for the bracelet. But at the end of it all...man, I love this watch. Thin compared to my slide-rule aviators...and has the perfect amount of patina so I can wear it without worrying about it.

Now off to find a vintage style aviator...wish Citizen would make one, but I guess that's just not meant to be...


----------



## tiger2012 (Jan 13, 2014)

Got this lovely bullhead yesterday. Very lovely piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

My first dress Seiko SARB065 aka Cocktail time. Chino watch shop picture.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just picked up a Seiko SSC031 from a fellow WUS'er this weekend. Should be here tomorrow.








(pic borrowed from seller)


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

SNK803 and MI6 Bond NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware from natostrapsco.com



















Pics borrowed


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Consolidated a OM skx781 and Dracula srp313 to one brand new OM srp309, which of course arrived today.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi guys.

This one arrived today finally, 2 something months to be released from customs.

Great buy.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been wanting either an Ananta Kumadori SRQ015 or an Ananta SSD001. Finally got the latter for a reasonable price used from eBay. After a prolonged waiting time due an Australia Post stuff up the watch finally arrived today.






























It's only March and I've pretty much used up my watch budget for the year...


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

put my MM300 on the backburner, again, and decided to replace my old OM (that met an accidental death) with the new SRP version:


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm waiting on this Seiko Sportura, it should arrive right before I head home tonight.

I'm really looking forward to these features:

1.- Saphire glass
2.- Screw down Crown
3.- Comfortable rubber strap.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Received an email this morning saying that my SARB035 was on its way from Japan and should be with me some time next week.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Been in the hunt for a SRP025 for a while and found one. Should be here next week. (Sellers pics )






















In the mean time, my SUMO will hold it down.


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

I just received this panda. I love it so far.










Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't have a seiko coming in at the moment but if they made a diver with the 6r15 in a titanium case like the sbdn001, then I would have to have one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peachtreerd (Jun 4, 2013)

I have these two on the way. This is the longest week ever...

SARB065








Citizen Grand Classic


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> I don't have a seiko coming in at the moment but if they made a diver with the 6r15 in a titanium case like the sbdn001, then I would have to have one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean the SBDC007 SHOGUN TITANIUM 6R15... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Shogun is too large in l2l, diameter and thickness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deenhameed (Mar 26, 2014)

Hopefully getting this Citizen Bullhead in a week... My first Citizen and my first Automatic Chronograph.
It looks to be pretty much original (except for strap), and I'm hoping it will keep proper time.
Was keen on a Seiko a while ago, but felt it would be too big for my skinny skinny skinny wrists. 
This one should be _just_ right. :-!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

This lovely little Seiko 5 appeared this morning. Looks great in the sunshine. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

deenhameed said:


> Hopefully getting this Citizen Bullhead in a week... My first Citizen and my first Automatic Chronograph.
> It looks to be pretty much original (except for strap), and I'm hoping it will keep proper time.
> Was keen on a Seiko a while ago, but felt it would be too big for my skinny skinny skinny wrists.
> This one should be _just_ right. :-!


I think i saw this on ebay ! Very unique looking citizen bull head haven't seen this in this finish though.


----------



## Bender242 (Feb 17, 2011)

Another SBBN015!

Sold this one a few weeks ago. But I can`t be without it!

My other Tunas are so lonely...;-)


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

Just ordered Seiko SARB033 Spirit from Seiya Japan. Looking forward to that package arriving...

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u115/vg007/DSC_0090s.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

This one:



















Quite a rare piece I guess. Actually, it came as a part of a trade so I just might let it go, since it does not really fit to my collection... but we'll see.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

007 on Strapcode Oyster to complement my 009 on Strapcode Endmill! Impulse buy but saw it in /f29 and the price was good. Seller's photo:


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

this 7002-700J got delivered today and is waiting for me










more diver action with a modded orange SKX on the way too


----------



## Seagull S6 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just ordered this beauty yesterday.










I just love those blue accents.

If I'm lucky, I'll hopefully have this one in the mail sometime this year.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

It's my birthday on the 1st... and as I was falling asleep, having just received an SNN241 this week as a semi-casual watch (I spent too long staring at my modded SKX007 and caught the Seiko bug again), I kept reading about the BFK and other kinetics. Less than two hours later, I bought myself a SKA427 (BFK). Damn you guys!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Just ordered and still waiting for a
Seiko Shogun SBDC007 ..... Every minute is like a day.......


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Just ordered and still waiting for a
> Seiko Shogun SBDC007 ..... Every minute is like a day.......


I agree the waiting game is a b***h

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrSnrub (Oct 5, 2009)

I've finally ordered a Darth Tuna, having admired the shrouded divers for a while now.

It joins my MM300, which I traded up to from a Sumo some four years ago now. It still looks and feels amazing to me.

Funny to think that it was my SKX007 and Monsters which started all this


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got this one yesterday.


----------



## Paulie13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Waiting on 2 watches actually.

SKX007K2 and a SNK615K1.

007 will be here Tuesday, not sure about the 615 as it was an EBAY purchase with "FREE" shipping. So I suppose whenever the cargo "SHIP" reaches Canada is when it will arrive. 

These will be my 1st foray into the Seiko brand, but I have a feeling I will be investing in many more Seiko's as they all look amazing.


----------



## Pob (Mar 29, 2014)

My first but not the last for sure! I love Seikos from today


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

. My SARB033 just arrived in the mail (in 4 days!) from Seiya Japan. Well packaged. Very happy with the watch. First impressions are that pictures do not do justice to the finish on the bracelet and crystal. This is a very nice watch. Hopefully I can get the bracelet sized correctly and dialed in to my wrist size. I have read that this was previous complaint. As for the size, I've not been a fan of the 38mm variety but I think what turned me off from my previous 38mm watch was the leather band and butterfly clasp. I just could not get that setup to sit right on the wrist. This watch could look good worn in the office or with a pair of jeans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

currently this:

SRP497 stargate










and a citizen military


----------



## watchdealers (Mar 31, 2014)

Dcflyer if you need help let me know.


----------



## Grav (Apr 30, 2012)

Just ordered my first diver and first Seiko. Srp315 Orange monster should be here tomorrow. Gotta love Amazon prime overnight shipping when you are impatient 









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Waiting on a SBDC001 from Higuchi. Sold one last month to pay for medical bills. I loved the damned thing so much that I just had to have another. Not letting this one go.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The seiko bullhead sceb009
(Pics borrowed from other topic and somebody that has far greater skills than me in photography)


----------



## bLaZ3n (Apr 1, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> In addition to the Landmaster, this is on the way:
> 
> View attachment 1371073


What Seiko is this? Model #? Where did you buy this?


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a SARB017 from Seiya.


----------



## berenbos (Dec 12, 2012)

2013dcflyer said:


> . My SARB033 just arrived in the mail (in 4 days!) from Seiya Japan. Well packaged. Very happy with the watch. First impressions are that pictures do not do justice to the finish on the bracelet and crystal. This is a very nice watch. Hopefully I can get the bracelet sized correctly and dialed in to my wrist size. I have read that this was previous complaint. As for the size, I've not been a fan of the 38mm variety but I think what turned me off from my previous 38mm watch was the leather band and butterfly clasp. I just could not get that setup to sit right on the wrist. This watch could look good worn in the office or with a pair of jeans.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More pictures are appreciated! Also, could you give me a lug to lug measurement please?


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Couldn't wait anymore Just pulled a trigger on the SBDC007 (aka Shogun)...


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

berenbos said:


> More pictures are appreciated! Also, could you give me a lug to lug measurement please?












Lug to lug measurement is 44mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bLaZ3n (Apr 1, 2014)

Ordered this today..

Photo credit: whitter45


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

going back and forth for months now. yes, it's Tag-ish and blingy, but it just -speaks- to me.....


----------



## TimSH (Jul 4, 2013)

I saw one of these in person a few days ago. Very nice!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RGNY said:


> going back and forth for months now. yes, it's Tag-ish and blingy, but it just -speaks- to me.....


What's the model? Looks interesting

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

joey79 said:


> What's the model? Looks interesting


BL1258-53L


----------



## Amrahs (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm waiting on an SKX013. well its at the post office ready to be collected but its another 12 hours till the post office opens... feels like christmas eve


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

The SARB017 showed up today. Customs nailed me, too. Ouch!


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

Got a Seiko bellmatic comin in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Excited to finally comment on this thread! SKX009 in the mail!!!! Rubber, with an oyster strap from strapcode. Super Pumped!!!


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

SBDC007 Shogun inbound. 

Excited to get this as it's a really nice piece.


----------



## SeikoWatchfan72 (Apr 30, 2013)

Got a white dial skx 005 on it's way. Rare watch.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

MM300 is on its way, should be here Monday'ish but I forgot I'm traveling that entire week so I won't have it until the following week. It's going to be a painful wait.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Waiting on a srp435 I just ordered tonight!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

My Darth Tuna should be here today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got a MM300 on the way, can't wait for it to get here!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Citizen Titanium Ecozilla, should be here tomorrow. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Love the Ti Zilla, got it two weeks ago and is a gigantic improvement in wearability vs the SS version (super heavy)


----------



## Klaseman (Feb 5, 2014)

Waiting for a SNZH55K1, should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

RGNY said:


> going back and forth for months now. yes, it's Tag-ish and blingy, but it just -speaks- to me.....


Just recieved one of these earlier this week. Sent it back for an exchange as the second hand didn't align with the markers all the way around the dial. Now anxiously awaiting its replacement!


----------



## nmartin771 (Sep 27, 2011)

here is mine first Seiko 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/amaising-find-1012494.html


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

A Pepsi 7548. Don't see many around. Was a impulse buy.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

What have I done???!!!!!
Darn this place! WUS is a full blown liquor warehouse for alcoholics. All of you are enablers!!


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

I got this beauty yesterday.









-sent from somewhere in the wibbley wobbley....


----------



## R19 (Apr 10, 2014)

Seiko Kinetic Mens Watch SKA427P1


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

SKA555


----------



## french geoff (Dec 2, 2010)

I have just ordered a Mini in black. SNZF53.........will post photos.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

R19 said:


> Seiko Kinetic Mens Watch SKA427P1
> View attachment 1453521


I got one of these in the mail two weeks ago. They're killer. Enjoy!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> I got one of these in the mail two weeks ago. They're killer. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I believe these are better in the flesh. Saw the 371 the other day on wrist and it looked much better than the pics. Will be pulling trigger soon me thinks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Just won this guy on ebay. Case back indicates it is from my birth year and month. Need to figure out what strap to put it on. Will wait till I see it in the flesh. Maybe a dark leather zulu.


----------



## lumens (Nov 18, 2009)

After 4 years of being my only (working) mechanical watch, my SNK809 started losing time by minutes per day. I'm going to try to regulate it, but in the meantime, I went a little crazy and ordered three more Seiko 5's.

An SNKE63 is winging its way from Singapore









And a brother and sister SNX123 and SNX121 are to follow.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

SNK615K1, should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Coming back from MCWW with sapphire crystal.

NIce work, but the worst customer service, attitude, and length of turnaround I've ever experienced.










Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

magbarn said:


> View attachment 1452936
> 
> 
> What have I done???!!!!!
> Darn this place! WUS is a full blown liquor warehouse for alcoholics. All of you are enablers!!


Very true! They (We) convert poor guys into this sickness very easily!

Congrats on your new Seiko.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

lumens said:


> After 4 years of being my only (working) mechanical watch, my SNK809 started losing time by minutes per day. I'm going to try to regulate it, but in the meantime, I went a little crazy and ordered three more Seiko 5's.
> 
> An SNKE63 is winging its way from Singapore
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pieces! Wear them well, Lumens . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## lumens (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks much, Captain. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I am expecting one of my Seiko grails tomorrow:

(Seller's fotos)



Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## lumens (Nov 18, 2009)

Stunning MM! Enjoy. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

Should be receiving this snda59 this morning.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

By Friday I am going to pull the trigger: NY0040


----------



## ERay01 (Apr 2, 2014)

lemonsareemo said:


> View attachment 619841
> 
> 
> Took a while to get here and I slapped a leather strap on it


Which model is this Seiko? and is it a quartz or automatic movement?


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

lumens said:


> Stunning MM! Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for your very kind words, Lumens.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks good on the Sawtooth. Such a shame that we've has several reports of MCWW's bad attitude, which seems uncalled for.


----------



## 325xia (Apr 7, 2014)

My New SBXA100 is on it's way to me. Can hardly wait.


----------



## Calculon (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice looking watch.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Black Sumo on the way from Higuchi.


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just ordered my first real watch through Long Island Watch - the Seiko SRP481. 

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got this baby for Easter!


----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

Citizen Eco Drive Signature Series Grand Complication, hard to find all stainless steel. It is literally in the mail, on its way to me!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm waiting this elegant Seiko SNK381 with it's great lume. Only cost me $79 with free shipping from Singapore. Unfortunately it's an automatic, so it will be fitting into the last empty space in my watch winder. No more room for any other automatic watches. I hate the idea of burning electricity for keeping the watch time, but that's the only way l know, if you have several automatics. I wish all the watches were made with solar quartz technology.









Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Moon Mullins.

That Citizen Grand Complication was in my shopping cart, but I didn't want to pay a $1000 for a watch. So my search was on, until I found below Seiko SPC052 Premier perpetual chrono. I was lucky, because Jakarta Seiko dealer was in it's "annual discount week". So I paid only $300 for it, instead of $599.

It also has an alarm, and a sapphire glass.









But don't get me wrong, you just purchased a classic watch, what you paid worth it definitely, I bet, you can sell it with a profit, some years later, like Citizen Campanola watches, because the price keeps going up.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually, I only paid $450! It is pre-owned, but in mint condition with tags, boxes, the works! Your Seiko looks amazing by the way. Enjoy it!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

That's a steal for $450! Well spent money for a great watch. And thanks for your compliments for my Seiko 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Daini factory 62Mas:


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a MIJ gen 2 Black Monster coming from Singapore and a 6309-7049 coming from a WUS gent in Florida. Also have a Super Engineer II bracelet from strap code along with 2 Zulus from Anchor Leather coming in the mail. When I write it out like this, I realize how much money I have spent the last week. How to tell the wife....

update...I just bought another 6309. This time a 7040.


----------



## Alanyuen680 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi I'm new here, I'm waiting for a skx007kc from Japan. My first automatic watch and I'm a complete noob at this so I've been browsing this site for a few days now. All I can say is I can hardly wait and days feels like weeks when waiting for packages.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Both of them..


----------



## mdinana (Apr 14, 2014)

um ... well, I think my (used) Orange Monster arrived today. I've got a SNZG17k1 and a SKX009K1 in transit.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> I have a MIJ gen 2 Black Monster coming from Singapore and a 6309-7049 coming from a WUS gent in Florida. Also have a Super Engineer II bracelet from strap code along with 2 Zulus from Anchor Leather coming in the mail. When I write it out like this, I realize how much money I have spent the last week. How to tell the wife....
> 
> update...I just bought another 6309. This time a 7040.


The Monster came in today.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Grand Seiko SBGX093; should be here later this week.


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

My SARB017 Alpinist just came in today. Wow, is it beautiful!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Got this one in the mail. Going out of town Wednesday, I sure hope it arrives before then.


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Alanyuen680 said:


> Hi I'm new here, I'm waiting for a skx007kc from Japan. My first automatic watch and I'm a complete noob at this so I've been browsing this site for a few days now. All I can say is I can hardly wait and days feels like weeks when waiting for packages.


You're going to be so happy, and oh can I share your ordeal! Ordered my first SKX which I received about three weeks ago, a stock 009 on jubilee from Mark at Long Island Watch, and it's hardly left my arm since, wearing my Blue Ray and Mako XL out of the desire to keep the running. What a great watch. Got a Super Oyster, and then an Endmill from Strapcode and I've never looked back.

Actually, I may have looked too much.

A much more than a few days spent on "Show your 007/009's" and "Show your mods", and the fever set in.

Hopefully in its box right now, on its way home is my newest addition to the stable and probably the first in a long line of hits for what feels like my newest addiction. A modded SKX009 from Harold/Yobokies.

I have a picture sent of my "precious" but for the life of me can not figure out how to resize so that I can upload. I will however post pics upon arrival. Although I copied a style that I saw elsewhere, I tweaked it enough to make it my own.

Looking at all the modificaitons posted around here, and letting my on imagination perk a bit, I can see a whole new level of WISness on the horizon.

I am truly stunned at how quickly it progressed from emailed question to paypal, a few emails, a little indecision, new ideas, more emails, and then at 2:47 AM my time I had a picture of the completed item. I have no idea how long it will take to reach me but the many, tortured hours spent looking at its picture on my phone today has made me realize that it will be at least a week or more of purgatory to say the least.

The wait for a new watch can be excruciating but the thrill of arrival makes up for that.

Anyone know how long a box from Hong Kong takes to get to Texas? When, oh when will they invent teleporters?!?


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

No longer inbound. Arrived today. I love it.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping to land this bad boy via CL tomorrow!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wundergussy (Jan 20, 2014)

Field Monster


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

OllieVR said:


> You're going to be so happy, and oh can I share your ordeal! Ordered my first SKX which I received about three weeks ago, a stock 009 on jubilee from Mark at Long Island Watch, and it's hardly left my arm since, wearing my Blue Ray and Mako XL out of the desire to keep the running. What a great watch. Got a Super Oyster, and then an Endmill from Strapcode and I've never looked back.
> 
> Actually, I may have looked too much.
> 
> ...


I ordered a bunch of parts and it took just about 10 days total to get to Arizona from Harold. The wait is the worst part!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MUBEENBIL (Feb 11, 2014)

Received it a couple of days ago but couldn't properly remove the jubilee and put the new bracelet on, finally ready
















Sent from my C5306 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A Seiko SRP481 is sat in my local DHL depot awaiting re-delivery. The wait is killing me.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Out for delivery


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been eyeing a sarb for a while now, but when one popped up yesterday with a domed acrylic crystal, i had to have it. Pic courtesy of BENARUS steve .. expecting it in a few days.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

waiting for this from Singapore:










photo credit imranbecks


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Seiko 6309 7040 from Loys watches.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

In negotiations with a Rakuten reseller (via Google Translate, lol) for this one. Diashield Ti - so a perfect chrono match for my Shogun.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

What model is that Seiko chronograph?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

LittleTim said:


> What model is that Seiko chronograph?


SBDM013


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

A MattR of Time said:


> Out for delivery
> 
> View attachment 1468965


Looks very nice. Model?


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

podunkeric said:


> Hoping to land this bad boy via CL tomorrow!
> View attachment 1467124
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, I draw the line at 4 days and 4 unreturned emails from the CL poster. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Looks very nice. Model?


Looks like the Citizen BM6400 Eco-Drive. I have it and its my weekend beater.


----------



## dmort (Feb 3, 2012)

I have my first citizen in the mail right now - blue face orca on the bracelet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flashbang (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm officially in love with Seiko Solar Chronograph watches! b-) lol

First, I ordered an SSC031 (Pepsi bezel), which is already on the way.










And after seeing several great photos here, just now I ordered this bad boy:









This makes for a total of two new watches, and 5 NATO straps! Arriving soon! Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## MUBEENBIL (Feb 11, 2014)

my first Seiko, got it lasted

Skx007























Sent from my C5306 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

Arrived today! Signature Complication!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Now on order from Rakuten. Thanks to all who helped the decision by providing advice and information. |>


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

SKZ217K. Got it for a steal (IMO) on the 'bay from not-well-documented listing. Just said it was an Auto-5!







All titanium and PVD. Should be waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## ERay01 (Apr 2, 2014)

An SNDE25 is on it's way to me. Will be changing the strap to something different, probably a leather one with a stainless buckle.


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Got this on the way think quite a rare


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I've got an SNK809 in the post









I'm actually kind of nervous because I bought it for the express purpose of working my way through the DIY watchmaking tutorial for the 7s26 on clockmaker.com.au and then trying a simple dial and hands mod... wish me luck!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

ERay01 said:


> View attachment 1474361
> 
> An SNDE25 is on it's way to me. Will be changing the strap to something different, probably a leather one with a stainless buckle.


Original strap matches the dial very nicely, I wouldn't change it with anything else, but of course it's your call mate.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

A true beater I picked up from a fellow WUS'er. I've owned a couple Zilla's before, but never a bracelet 59E model. Nice thing is I can go diving with it and not worry about scratching it!







(pic borrowed from seller)


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a SKX007J coming in from creationwatches. My first Seiko diver. I'm all Bart Scott (can't wait) !!


----------



## SeikoWatchfan72 (Apr 30, 2013)

A blue faced skx005 and a rare skx006 on its original bracelet. Cheers go nice with my other skx 005 white face one.


----------



## ERay01 (Apr 2, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> Original strap matches the dial very nicely, I wouldn't change it with anything else, but of course it's your call mate.


I agree but I don't like the gold on the strap for whatever reason. Yeah, kinda silly I know but there you have it. Also looking to make it more casual with the leather strap.

Arrived today BTW.


----------



## snafunl (Dec 29, 2013)

Today, I ordered two watches from Seiya. A blue sumo for my self, and a SARB cocktail as a birthday gift for my father. 

Can't wait for them to come. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wmf (Mar 3, 2008)

Tuna on its way (photo from seller)


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Prospex Marinemaster Spring drive on the way............


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Darn it, well I did it again...I have an incoming 6309 7049....this will be my 3rd Seiko (also have SKX173 and 7548)....and as usual I probably spent too much  damn you all for enabling


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Extremely excited, first SARB arrived today!!!!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Not quite in the mail... Just picked it up from the watchmaker who swapped things around for me. I'm very happy


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I've glue a couple of 20-30 year old Seikos coming in from different listings on eBay. Both are early quartz models, both are working and need a little TLC, and both will be rad when I get them shiny again. Lol

Tap a *WHAT*?!?!


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Since I only have one dress watch in my box full of divers I just ordered a cocktail time from Higuchi. Got a brown croc strap to go with it. Borrowed pic:


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Landed today off of CL! Due for a ctystal replacement but onlg after I get to wear it for a while









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Finally ordered this beauty from Amazon using the 20% off coupon. Great deal all in all.


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> No longer inbound. Arrived today. I love it.


Now it's on its way from Yobokies with double-domed sapphire. b-)


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*I won't wear them until I get bracelets...*

These should arrive mid-week...

Seiko SARG005










Seiko SARG007








- Thomas


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm so smitten with my SARB033. I wore my orange monster yesterday to get it some wrist time and it just felt clunky. I might be on the lookout for a Spirit-sized Seiko with day/date function. I just love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: I won't wear them until I get bracelets...*

I have one of these coming (BM8240). Tried the one in gold. I liked the way it wore, very light and comfortable, but didn't really take to the gold. So, sold that one, and picked this one up from the 'bay for a very good price, after making use of a 'best offer' and $15 'bay coupon.


----------



## MUBEENBIL (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got this SSC015 from Singapore

Love it so far















Sent from my C5306 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Maestas (Aug 18, 2012)

I've got an SKX175 and a Super Engineer II band coming tomorrow! Can't wait.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This gen 2 Stargate is sat in a Singapore DHL depot on its way to me.


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

Citizen EW9930 for a Mother's Day gift. I haven't seen this one in person, but the crystal setting should be nice.


----------



## anthonyroman (Apr 16, 2014)

I just love the Citizen watch of yours. Its really beautiful!


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

MUBEENBIL said:


> Just got this SSC015 from Singapore
> 
> Love it so far
> 
> ...


I'm really liking those solar chronographs lately. I've been leaning toward the SSC017 with blue accent on the bezel, but it's hard to choose!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Landed!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

SKX007 and SKXA35 in the mail for me :-!


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered a mini monster, SRP481, and have received notice that it was shipped. Hopefully I receive it next week


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: I won't wear them until I get bracelets...*



wadefish said:


> I have one of these coming (BM8240). Tried the one in gold. I liked the way it wore, very light and comfortable, but didn't really take to the gold. So, sold that one, and picked this one up from the 'bay for a very good price, after making use of a 'best offer' and $15 'bay coupon.
> 
> View attachment 1480670


Nice, simple and classy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

SUMO from Higuchi.


----------



## dkoernert (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone sent me an Amazon gift card so I pulled the trigger on a BFK. Should be here Thursday.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

dave029 said:


> I ordered a mini monster, SRP481, and have received notice that it was shipped. Hopefully I receive it next week It only took 3 days to arrive from HK! Now it joins the family
> View attachment 1483118


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

This


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Just snagged what appears to be a gently used SLT109 Mile Marker from the Bay for a deliciously larcenous price.

The pics are small in the listing, so here's a stock photo from the webz:


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

MitchCumsteen said:


> View attachment 1485478


From Loy?


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> In negotiations with a Rakuten reseller (via Google Translate, lol) for this one. Diashield Ti - so a perfect chrono match for my Shogun.
> 
> View attachment 1471076


Why haven't I heard about this beauty yet? This checks all the boxes for me. Some day when I have money I'll have to own this as well. It seems to be very hard to find too, so congrats!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

saeglopuralifi said:


> Why haven't I heard about this beauty yet? This checks all the boxes for me. Some day when I have money I'll have to own this as well. It seems to be very hard to find too, so congrats!


It is very nice. It's also in the air now so I will post up some pics when it comes in.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> It is very nice. It's also in the air now so I will post up some pics when it comes in.


What's the model number?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a white Stargate and gen 1 orange monster in the mail as I type.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Waiting for a SKX173 to arrive. Yay! Started with a SKX031 that I loved, but had to return due to issues. Let's hope I like this one as much!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ipromise said:


> Waiting for a SKX173 to arrive. Yay! Started with a SKX031 that I loved, but had to return due to issues. Let's hope I like this one as much!


mine just arrived, it is going to be my daily beater.It is obvious that the previous owner used it as his daily beater as well


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

chillwill120 said:


> What's the model number?


SBDM013.

It's a stunner and with practically bulletproof Diashield Ti. Check out Tanaka's awesome HD vid here:


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This should be on its way to me next week. My first Ti.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> SBDM013.
> 
> It's a stunner and with practically bulletproof Diashield Ti. Check out Tanaka's awesome HD vid here:


I can't seem to find the case dimensions, can anybody help?
Rakuten says 42mm but I learned not to trust them 
Watch is awesome though. Will radio reception be limited to japan?
Thanks


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Seppia said:


> I can't seem to find the case dimensions, can anybody help?
> Rakuten says 42mm but I learned not to trust them
> Watch is awesome though. Will radio reception be limited to japan?
> Thanks


Yes and yes. Here's Seiko Japan's specs on the model run through Google-translator:
*
SBDM013*
*120,000 yen + tax*


Drive systemSolar electric wave correctionNo Caliber8B82Case coatingDiamond shieldGlass materialSapphire glassGlass coatingSuper clear coatingRumiburaitoYes (needle, index)Accuracy15 seconds at the time of the non-reception average monthly deviation ±WaterproofWater for everyday life (10 atm)Anti-magneticYesSizeVertical thickness 12.50mm 50.70mm × 42.00mm × sideWeight101gOther FeaturesFour screws securing the rear cover with tachymeter bezel rotation resistant metal allergy 
24 hour hand with automatic reception function Forced reception function function radio control (And receive radio signals of Japan) 
Reception result display function needle position automatic correction power saving function Overcharge protection full auto calendar function (Until December 31, 2099) 
(Measuring 60-minute 1/5 seconds) time difference correction function immediately start function stopwatch function


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

PK73 said:


> mine just arrived, it is going to be my daily beater.It is obvious that the previous owner used it as his daily beater as well


It's character not beaten up.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

AirWatch said:


> Yes and yes. Here's Seiko Japan's specs on the model run through Google-


Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I can't seem to find the case dimensions, can anybody help?
> Rakuten says 42mm but I learned not to trust them
> Watch is awesome though. Will radio reception be limited to japan?
> Thanks


Sorry - just saw your post. Looks like someone else stepped up with the info. Yes, it is 42mm (51mm L-2-L). I am compromising on the radio reception to get the rest of what the watch offers - which is a lot. Worst case scenario it will be out a few seconds a month, which will trump any of my autos. And I will have to set the time for DST a couple of times a year. It is solar, so no batteries to worry about either. I think it will complement my Shogun very nicely.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just bought the SKX779K3 "Black Monster".

All my watches are on bracelet or NATO/ZULU, wanted something on rubber. 

Now we wait.....


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

licota said:


> I'm very pleased with Citizen Eco Drive Leather Band Titanium Watch. I was looking for something in the nice/casual area and this fits the bill perfectly. It did require reading through the instructions for initial setting, but it has worked beautifully ever since. Based on other reviews, I did take precautions to make sure it was fully charged prior to initial use and I haven't experienced any issues within the first 3 weeks. Highly recommend!


The link appears to be dead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

My sbdc003 Blumo has arrived at US Customs in Los Angeles. 

Hopefully I'll have it by Monday ornTuesday.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Another MM300 is on its way, hopefully this one is spot on.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Another MM300 is on its way, hopefully this one is spot on.


Had to exchange? What seller? Hate hearing about these issues, I'm on verge of ordering one.


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

peaceonearth said:


> I'm really liking those solar chronographs lately. I've been leaning toward the SSC017 with blue accent on the bezel, but it's hard to choose!


update: I caved


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

been waiting a 7002 that got it from bay, it is flying from the US to Germany (I hope it has already landed in Europe) , lets just wait and see...


----------



## fd629 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sumo is on its way from Higuchi! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

MM300 and GW5000 from Higuchi and a handful of Zulus and natos from natostrapco. Next will order super jubilee and oyster from wjeans. Then that's it!


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got a "Hawk" bug lately. This one will most likely be a gift to my mate getting married at the end of the month....but we'll see how it looks on my wrist first. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just arrived today. The Jump Hour.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> Just arrived today. The Jump Hour.


What is that? Interesting to say the least. Looks very retro I kind of like it. Very different. What year did that watch come out?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

My first citizen just shipped. Now for the anxious/excited wait we all go through.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Citizen 1481010 Independent (a jump hour watch) was introduced in 1996 for the Japanese domestic market and was discontinued around 2003. 
These watches still look contemporary (yet they're based on 70s jump hour retro models) but with a quartz movement which is more practical. 
They were designed by independent designers (not Citizen's designers) so the model name comes from that fact. 
Glad you like it, if you're lucky, you can find a good one on internet with only $$.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the information. A very interesting watch with quite an interesting background/history. How does it look on your wrist?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I need to extend the bracelet, as it's small for my wrist. But to give you an idea, I will share the seller's wrist shot.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Very cool watch. 
I searched the bay and couldn't find any model of interest, this one is great, I will continue to hunt, they are pretty cheap


----------



## supersaz78 (Oct 19, 2013)

My husband has lately had a fascination with older Seiko quartz chronos (he's also got a SARB017 so please don't judge him as a quartz only fiend!). I've bought him this watch as a surprise - to wear this weekend at a special event. Was out today so will have to wait until tomorrow to receive it. Not sure what the strap quality will be like, may have to replace it, but perhaps not with the original style bright blue.












(hope these photos attach - am quite hopeless!)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> I need to extend the bracelet, as it's small for my wrist. But to give you an idea, I will share the seller's wrist shot.


Very funky. Congrats. Keep good time ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

supersaz78 said:


> My husband has lately had a fascination with older Seiko quartz chronos (he's also got a SARB017 so please don't judge him as a quartz only fiend!). I've bought him this watch as a surprise - to wear this weekend at a special event. Was out today so will have to wait until tomorrow to receive it. Not sure what the strap quality will be like, may have to replace it, but perhaps not with the original style bright blue.
> View attachment 1491805
> View attachment 1491807
> (hope these photos attach - am quite hopeless!)


He is a lucky man. Nice looking watch. Would look good on a bracelet or leather strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just received today, but so far so good, perfectly accurate. Its quartz, so I don't expect any accuracy issues.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## supersaz78 (Oct 19, 2013)

joey79 said:


> He is a lucky man. Nice looking watch. Would look good on a bracelet or leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you - fingers crossed he likes it. The strap it's currently on is a black rubber one which may look ok, if not it's back to the drawing board!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

I've got a decent condition SKX007, a BB mod SKX031 and a few leather straps and a nato in the mail



















want to replace the bezel insert on the BB mod with a better one, but the one I like best costs like $150 as a replacement rolex one, but it looks much better and authentic than the one currently on here


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

SNDC31


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

supersaz78 said:


> Thank you - fingers crossed he likes it. The strap it's currently on is a black rubber one which may look ok, if not it's back to the drawing board!


If the strap is black I believe it will look great. As for the blue, I agree that it may not look so good. Having said that pictures can sometimes be deceiving.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Citizen AY5024-07W








(pic borrowed from seller)


----------



## dkoernert (Sep 12, 2012)

7s26 Orange Monster on its way to me.


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

Vey excited to be getting this in a week or 2. SBDS001 Seiko Flightmaster Chrono. (sellers photo)


----------



## malignau (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought Rxlando21's AT-4007 54E yesterday!  so excited to get it in a few days! Can't wait! w0ot wo0t


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I just bought this Seiko today, in Seiko Jakarta Store. It's Sapphire Glass, Titanium body+bracelet, Day/Date, Nice Lume. (7n43 quartz) 
































Here comes the unbelievable part of the story. It was placed in 50% discount section. The net price was an unbelievable $49  Best deal I have ever had, for a Seiko watch with tons of desirable features.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

A new "5" arrives...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> I just bought this Seiko today, in Seiko Jakarta Store. It's Sapphire Glass, Titanium body+bracelet, Day/Date, Nice Lume. (7n43 quartz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a ridiculous price. Would not even cover the price of the bracelet

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## MUBEENBIL (Feb 11, 2014)

sergio65 said:


> I like this watch a lot ... it exceeds my expectations


Whats the model.number of your seiko? Really nice looking watch

Sent from my C5306 using Tapatalk


----------



## esbuff (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a few

ssc017
srp453
skz323


----------



## Sistema1927 (May 15, 2013)

Citizen NY0040-09E coming from Creation Watches. Has left Singapore and tracking shows it in Hong Kong. Figure that it should be here next week.


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0243/0993/products/sarg011-b_large_2x.jpg?v=1399887548. The SARG011 is gorgeous! Need to clear some space for this one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

This one should be on my wrist next week (seller's pictures)






Really looking forward!!

Eric


----------



## Akang99 (May 15, 2014)

My skx013









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gomashio (Apr 9, 2012)

Won an auction for this mini-grail a few days back.

Seiko Laurel 4S28 handwind movement with 925 sterling silver case and 18K gold bezel.

(Seller's pic)


----------



## Akang99 (May 15, 2014)

Sorry using my phone cam and small wrist he he he

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Just got this from the mail carrier! Guess which thread I'm going to next!


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

*Cocktail Time*


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

*Cocktail Time*

View attachment 1496714


----------



## kory.murphy (Apr 30, 2014)

I've got an SARB033 coming to me from Higuchi. Hopefully it gets here quick the suspense is killing me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

podunkeric said:


> I've got a "Hawk" bug lately. This one will most likely be a gift to my mate getting married at the end of the month....but we'll see how it looks on my wrist first.
> View attachment 1490956
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have not seen that nighthawk. Model number?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Have not seen that nighthawk. Model number?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


Citizen CA080-03E

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

podunkeric said:


> Citizen CA080-03E
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its a nice one. Was thinking about the nighthawk with the white chapter ring.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Citizen Promaster Titanium NY0054. 








Thought it would look good on this nato


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Citizen NY2300-09E from Hong Kong. As much as I like Eco-Drives, I much prefer automatics.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Although not Citizen or Seiko, possibly one of the highest quality Japanese watch brand around ;-)








borrowed picture


----------



## blitzio (May 14, 2014)

Both currently enroute:

Seiko SNE 327










Citizen AT4110-55E Nighthawk (latest iteration)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

blitzio said:


> Citizen AT4110-55E Nighthawk (latest iteration)


Very nice!
Is it 42mm?


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Willmax said:


> Although not Citizen or Seiko, possibly one of the highest quality Japanese watch brand around ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1505082
> 
> borrowed picture


This is the first lefty watch that I have noticed...crown on the left side.


----------



## bjh123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## blitzio (May 14, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Very nice!
> Is it 42mm?


Sure is! Actually it's 44mm.

Here's the full specs:


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot, unfortunately too big for my 6.75 wrists 
My wife and my wallet just celebrated the news


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

This eBay score


----------



## repsol600rr (May 1, 2014)

I've had on SKX009 for a while and really love it and after watching all the bonds they have on netflix I've got an 007 en route. Just couldn't help it.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

joey79 said:


> My first citizen just shipped. Now for the anxious/excited wait we all go through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now for the wrist shot. Love the watch, the sapphire crystal allows the dial to come through and the size is perfect. Unfortunately the Atomic feature is useless for me in Australia. All in all Very nice given the price point. It does look more expensive than the price would suggest. The band is ok, but not to my liking. It is quite thin and tapers making it a little too narrow IMO. Would appreciate some ideas for a replacement leather strap (not to hijack the thread, I might start a new thread).


----------



## blitzio (May 14, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Now for the wrist shot. Love the watch, the sapphire crystal allows the dial to come through and the size is perfect. Unfortunately the Atomic feature is useless for me in Australia. All in all Very nice given the price point. It does look more expensive than the price would suggest. The band is ok, but not to my liking. It is quite thin and tapers making it a little too narrow IMO. Would appreciate some ideas for a replacement leather strap (not to hijack the thread, I might start a new thread).


Looks great, what model is this?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

blitzio said:


> Looks great, what model is this?


Thanks, the pics do not do it justice. Its the cb0011-00e

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I have this untouched June 1970 Proof-Proof 6105-8110 incoming.

Summer 1970 was the transition from the 6105-8000, when there existed these rare variants:
1. Hacking 6105-800x's
2. Resist-dialed 6105-800x's
3. Proof-dialed 6105-811x's
4. Non-hacking 6105-811x's

This watch (a #3 above) was made in the same month (but a little later than) my 6105-8000 (a #1 above).
These 2 variants are the most desirable of these rarities, IMO.

Anyway, here are the pics (check out the lugs!):















Here's my 6105-8000:


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Had to buy could not resist








Rare item im bad boy for buying








Bought this as a spare movement for this 









Think I have spent to much this weekend 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

estrickland said:


> I have this untouched June 1970 Proof-Proof 6105-8110 incoming.
> 
> Summer 1970 was the transition from the 6105-8000, when there existed these rare variants:
> 1. Hacking 6105-800x's
> ...


Great pick up. Where is the best place to find these babies?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just came across the SSC family.... Looks really good, does anyone have any feedback on these? Pic taken from the net

http://www.seikousa.com/collections/seiko core/SSC229


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Great pick up. Where is the best place to find these babies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


In order: Yahoo Auctions Japan, eBay, SCWF/WatchRecon
Using YJ takes some work, but it's the most fertile ground for rare Seiko items.

To be efficient at it, you need to build a dictionary of Japanese-language search terms, and construct some saved searches.
Along the way, you find out some interesting things, like the 6105 is known colloquially as 植村 (Uemura), after famed Japanese explorer Naomi Uemura, who wore a 6105 on his travels.

I was able to find an extremely rare NOS XGL-731 for my 6215, listed only as 植村 ラバー デッド (Uemura rubber dead stock).

The second 6105 was just fished out of the bay - I got lucky and the seller relisted it after realizing he'd made a mistake accepting a previous undervalued backdoor BIN.

Mostly it just takes patience - keeping an eye open over years.

Good luck!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

estrickland said:


> In order: Yahoo Auctions Japan, eBay, SCWF/WatchRecon
> Using YJ takes some work, but it's the most fertile ground for rare Seiko items.
> 
> To be efficient at it, you need to build a dictionary of Japanese-language search terms, and construct some saved searches.
> ...


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

this sign.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

yet another 6306. this one looks crisp.


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

SNE039


----------



## TechMechanik (Jun 3, 2014)

First post!

Just ordered a Seiko SNK809. Also ordered from Crown and Buckle, the NATO Bond strap (red, green, black) and the Bomber strap.

I have always drooled over the higher end Omega and Breitlings, but after 40 years, I can't bring myself to spend that type of money (OK, my wife keeps saying no).
I found a photo on Reddit that surprised me. It was a Seiko (modded) with a Panerai style strap. I was in love.

Can't wait!!


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Nice watch.


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

This one. Seller's pic:


----------



## Watch_Out_A_Monster (May 17, 2014)

I also have a Monster in the mail, but its orange!

It took 2 days to get to Canada from Hong Kong and then a week sitting waiting for customs to clear it. It should be here in a day or two though so I am, needless to say, quite excited.


I think I'll even do an unboxing video for people to check out.


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Watch_Out_A_Monster said:


> I also have a Monster in the mail, but its orange!
> 
> It took 2 days to get to Canada from Hong Kong and then a week sitting waiting for customs to clear it. It should be here in a day or two though so I am, needless to say, quite excited.
> 
> I think I'll even do an unboxing video for people to check out.


It's ace getting a new watch but must admit make choosing wrist bling for the day harder and harder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Memphis1 said:


> I just came across the SSC family.... Looks really good, does anyone have any feedback on these? Pic taken from the net
> 
> http://www.seikousa.com/collections/seiko core/SSC229


Nice but 45mm diameter is unwearable for me


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Seiko SGG711 quartz watch from Amazon. After having used Seiko 5 and Hamilton Mechanical, I am beginning to see the beauty of quartz watches again.


----------



## kanegs (Jun 22, 2007)

A SNK809 ($49.50 from Amazon) is on it's way!

It's my second Seiko and my first automatic.


----------



## Tim_A (May 19, 2014)

Got this bracelet for my Seiko 5 in mail today. Off Ebay under 20 USD out of Hong Kong. The lug holes didn't match but a little brute force and a few new scratches after Voila:









Oh... is that the rolex crown on the bracelet of my cheap Rolex copycat Seiko? Should be Okay then.


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

It's the SNKL17, present for my 14 yrs old daughter; altough she's thin and tall, I realy hope this so called men's watch, will fit her (pictures from the web):


----------



## Spiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Just put in an order today for a Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0040-58E, the black dial version. I have the white dial version and absolutely love it, it gets weekly wrist time when dressed for work. I had an Oris Artix Date in my hand at the AD (have an Aquis) and honestly the fit and finish don't come close, in particular the dial and bracelet are far superior on the Citizen. I have a great relationship with a Citizen AD here in the Toronto area and got a smoking deal, the only downside is it has to be ordered and will take six loooong weeks!!


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

GS Snowflake in the mail for meeeeeeee, giddy as a schoolgirl and hoping Saturday delivery doesn't fail me. I only first saw this thing on WUS about 12 days ago, but fell HARD after lapping up all I could read on Spring Drive, the snowflake backstory, and all things GS. Reading about the electromagnetic braking system used to produce a quiet, ultra smooth second hand rotation is what finally did me in. I drive a car with an AC induction motor that produces the same quiet, elegant performance, so the spring drive just seemed to speak to me like no other technical horological feature could.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Horologist (Jan 21, 2014)

black citizen orca now joins its blue brother


----------



## bjh123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not that easy to get hold of these days!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Tim_A said:


> Got this bracelet for my Seiko 5 in mail today. Off Ebay under 20 USD out of Hong Kong.


could you tell us what the seller's name is? Thanks


----------



## brian11B (Jan 14, 2012)

I actually have three in the mail,

Seiko SGEG21 which I should be getting today,








Seiko SNDE17 i'll be getting around tuesday,







And a Citizen ED8092 for my mothers birthday: 








These are actually my first Citizen and Seiko watches I've ever bought as well. Although I would prefer Citizen over Seiko, I got some solid deals on the seiko's.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

After getting my first seiko ever (skx009j) just last week, am already waiting for a 6309-7040 to arrive! And on the lookout for eventually getting the 6105-8110


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

A Citizen BN0071-06E off another WUS memeber


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just entered US Customs LA...

borrowed photo


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

dave92029 said:


> Just entered US Customs LA...
> 
> borrowed photo
> View attachment 1520194


SBDC007?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, SBDC007 Shogun


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

dave92029 said:


> Yes, SBDC007 Shogun


Very very nice Dave. Congrats. I'm considering this one too, even though I have an SKA371 that has a very similar look. The Titanium build really appeals - I have a titanium Citizen and the light weight makes it super comfortable to wear.

Enjoy bro.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

dave92029 said:


> Just entered US Customs LA...
> 
> borrowed photo
> View attachment 1520194


We all have read the horror stories about the long wait at US Customs, well here is good news. My watch is in and Out of US Custom in less than 24 hours Yea!

USPS has my watch and it's being processed for delivery...probably Tuesday. Pictures to follow.

Your item was processed through and left our LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 facility on June 7, 2014 at 3:41 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

EnochRoot said:


> GS Snowflake in the mail for meeeeeeee, giddy as a schoolgirl and hoping Saturday delivery doesn't fail me. I only first saw this thing on WUS about 12 days ago, but fell HARD after lapping up all I could read on Spring Drive, the snowflake backstory, and all things GS. Reading about the electromagnetic braking system used to produce a quiet, ultra smooth second hand rotation is what finally did me in. I drive a car with an AC induction motor that produces the same quiet, elegant performance, so the spring drive just seemed to speak to me like no other technical horological feature could.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats, ER!

The Snowflake is incredible - a great combination of concept, finish, design and tech.
A warning though - it was my first Seiko, and now I have 20 and counting.


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got. OM with dagaz sapphire.









-sent from somewhere in the wibbley wobbley....


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

6458 6000


----------



## benny721 (Feb 3, 2014)

First post and first Seiko: my lovely wife picked me out a Flightmaster SND255 for father's day. She has a thing for blue faced watches. It should be here by Wed. next week.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

2 more in the mail for me:
This charcoal linen-dialed Special-designated, chronometer-graded King Seiko 5245-7000:









This 1975 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000, featuring Seiko's first true high-beat movement, the 5740:


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

No longer in the mail. What could it be? :-d


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

estrickland said:


> 2 more in the mail for me:
> This charcoal linen-dialed Special-designated, chronometer-graded King Seiko 5245-7000:


Love the grey. I would personally put a leather strap colored similarly to the Hamilton King Pilot.
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...atic-lum-tec-redsea-halios-etc-picture013.jpg


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My bonnie lies over the ocean...


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

Sigh... Not a gratifying sight on June 11th and no more recent update... gimme my snowflake!!!!!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

just waiting for this one...


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

Me, right now:


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

SBCA001 from Japan.

The weak Japanese Yen makes it very exciting to buy JDM watches from Japan.


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

This is coming direct from Japan. Im exited about the 4r36 movement in this watch.


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG, and this too. I think I might have a problem.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I finally received this Citizen AT4010-50E today. Wonderful watch, with awesome specs.

>EcoDrive with PowerReserve indicator
>Perpetual Calendar
>Radio Controlled
>WR200
>Sapphire
>Titanium
>Alarm
>Chrono
>5+1 Time Zones

I've been looking for this watch since 2012, and I finally found it, with a very reasonable price.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

SRP455


----------



## dkoernert (Sep 12, 2012)

I gave a good friend my 7s26 OM after he commented how much he liked it. I originally had wanted the new gen OM with the 4r36, so one of those is in the mail to me as a replacement.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

This


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This beastie should be arriving in Leipzig airport anytime.


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

Was in the mail...Just landed.


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

Just tore open the box and immediately dropped it on a blue nato I bought for it.

Best drunken late night online impulse buy I've made, ever. Thanks to Seiya Japan

SARB065 "Cocktail Time"


----------



## James Hart (May 31, 2014)

This is on its way to me... I hope by the end of next week (shipped from Indonesia)









Already received this strap to put on it yesterday


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Just ordered a SKX779 original Monster from LIW! For some reason I prefer the original version in black over the new SRP model. Looking forward to getting this one!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Not in the mail anymore just arrived. Skx009 a cracker.









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

This! Not my pic but I'll have my own soon enough. 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Waiting for the Seiko SBDC001.


----------



## BravoCharlie (Jun 21, 2014)

Couldn't make up my mind. Have ordered the Citizen Ecozilla Titanium and the Seiko Black Monster. Will be in South Africa in about 2weeks time. Can't wait.The wife is going to flip.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Just bought an all original 6105-8110 from a wus member, can't wait to get it and will post pics when I receive it

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...shipping-worldwide-1047908.html?desktopmode=1


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

speed200 said:


> Waiting for the Seiko SBDC001.


I think so... yesterday I´ve send email to Mr katsuhisa higuchi asking for the tracking number but until now no answers.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

speed200 said:


> I think so... yesterday I´ve send email to Mr katsuhisa higuchi asking for the tracking number but until now no answers.


I would not panic, Katsu is a good man and very trustworthy. Have dealt with him a few times.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

joey79 said:


> I would not panic, Katsu is a good man and very trustworthy. Have dealt with him a few times.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes I know that katsu is trustworthy but the long wait for any news about the watch is driving me crazy.

Dear Sir.

Thank you for order at higuchi-inc.com
We shall ship your order 26/JUN
and let you know the tracking number later!

---------------------------------------------------
If you have any question please feel free to contact me.

Sincerely yours.
**
My BLOG
Katsu NAVI
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
katsuhisa higuchi
HIGUCHI-INC
1-5-2 chuoumachi
oita JAPAN
HIGUCHI-INC SHOPPING SITE
Phone:+81-97-532-2446 FAX:+81-97-536-0211 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

speed200 said:


> Yes I know that katsu is trustworthy but the long wait for any news about the watch is driving me crazy.
> 
> Dear Sir.
> 
> ...


oh believe me I can sympathize. I am the same way. Once you pull the trigger you want the watch yesterday. They are beautiful watches, even better in the flesh.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Mailman just dropped off my new SKX779!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## enderinheaven (Aug 13, 2013)

this 

*Citizen AT1095 PMV65-2271*


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

joey79 said:


> oh believe me I can sympathize. I am the same way. Once you pull the trigger you want the watch yesterday. They are beautiful watches, even better in the flesh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


Well, the item is on the move...katsu says it will take about a week.
With my luck the watch will stop at Portuguese custom´s another week...:-|:-(


06/27/2014 16:36Posting/CollectionOITACHUOOOITA870-8799 06/27/2014 20:44En routeOITAHIGASHIOOITA870-0199 06/28/2014 00:59Arrival at outward office of exchangeSHINFUKUOKAFUKUOKA811-8799 06/28/2014 02:58Dispatch from outward office of exchangeSHINFUKUOKAFUKUOKA811-8799 


----------



## Chew (Jun 21, 2014)

Just got this SXK007 from Creation Watches. Made it to my door in 4 days.

Pulled the stock band and put this Maratac Zulu on it. Really diggin it!


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

hendry70 said:


> No longer in the mail. What could it be? :-d


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting for my birth year 6105-8110, while wearing the 6309-7040 on NOS tropic


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

THG said:


> Anxiously awaiting for my birth year 6105-8110, while wearing the 6309-7040 on NOS tropic


Your 6309 looks extra turtley

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Your 6309 looks extra turtley
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


Hahaha...true


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Didn't think I would ever get a Monster, but I did, a SKX779 is on its way


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

SSC021 from a fellow WUSer shipped to me while on vacation! ohboyohboyohboy...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

This just arrived today, I really like it IRL. Does anyone know anything about it? Model, age etc...





































Also, any recommendations on a new strap? I quite fancy a mesh one, but unsure on how it would look, other than that maybe a dark brown leather NATO...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike116 (May 17, 2014)

I bought this PMMM today of fateh( in the post today)and I would like to change the the hour or minute hand to red or orange.I know it's not in keeping with mm style but I would like to add a bit of color.should I leave it?. suggestions welcome.
Cheers
Mike









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

My bad luck...


State occurrence date
（In local time if occurred overseas）Shipping track recordDetailsOfficePrefecture / CountryZIP code（Postal code number） 06/27/2014 16:36Posting/CollectionOITACHUOOOITA870-8799 06/27/2014 20:44En routeOITAHIGASHIOOITA870-0199 06/28/2014 00:59Arrival at outward office of exchangeSHINFUKUOKAFUKUOKA811-8799 06/28/2014 02:58Dispatch from outward office of exchangeSHINFUKUOKAFUKUOKA811-8799 07/01/2014 04:12Arrival at inward office of exchangeLISBONPORTUGAL  07/01/2014 05:12In CustomsLISBONPORTUGAL


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Apr 19, 2009)

This one (with full lumibrite dial) : 









And this one :


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Been looking for one of these for along time. Now its on the way.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mike116 said:


> I bought this PMMM today of fateh( in the post today)and I would like to change the the hour or minute hand to red or orange.I know it's not in keeping with mm style but I would like to add a bit of color.should I leave it?. suggestions welcome.
> Cheers
> Mike


Please don't! 
Such a beautiful watch as is, one of the many that I wish was a little smaller so I could wear one...
I would not change it


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally arrived!!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Please don't!
> Such a beautiful watch as is, one of the many that I wish was a little smaller so I could wear one...
> I would not change it


Leave that bad boy the way it is! Have one just like it and believe me, they grow on ya!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

PK73 said:


> just waiting for this one...


and finally arrived


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

009 I just picked up from a fellow WUS'er!


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Lately I've realized that I don't have anything in my collection that is light, simple/ uncomplicated, not overly big, durable, quartz (preferably Eco-drive) with a sapphire crystal that I can grab and put on in a hurry and wear anywhere but is not a G shock. I love my autos but picking them up, winding them, setting the time and date is sometimes a pain in the ass. After a bit of research I have ordered this one from Duty Free Island and I am hoping it will fit the bill nicely. I would prefer a black dial but the black dialled version of this watch has rose gold trim and I didn't want that so I have settled for this dark blue dial.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi guys! I am completely new here, and relatively new to watch collecting too. I am waiting for a Seiko SKX007K2 from Amazon and a Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Euro BJ7010-59E BJ7000-52E I ordered off of dutyfreeisland on the bay (had to have that beautiful caseback...). Hoping those two will be good starting points for my Seiko/Citizen collection. Ordered the SKX007K2 on steel, but also ordered the original wave rubber strap on the side. I am also getting myself into watch photography (have some studio strobes and a Nikon full frame dSLR), so be prepared for some hopefully lovely pics once these babies arrive!


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

ufbot said:


> Hi guys! I am completely new here, and relatively new to watch collecting too. I am waiting for a Seiko SKX007K2 from Amazon and a Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Euro BJ7010-59E BJ7000-52E I ordered off of dutyfreeisland on the bay (had to have that beautiful caseback...). Hoping those two will be good starting points for my Seiko/Citizen collection. Ordered the SKX007K2 on steel, but also ordered the original wave rubber strap on the side. I am also getting myself into watch photography (have some studio strobes and a Nikon full frame dSLR), so be prepared for some hopefully lovely pics once these babies arrive!
> View attachment 1549468
> View attachment 1549474


Well you've started off your collection with two absolute classics! Well done. Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot Adman - believe me, I have been spending many late night hours sneaking around here as an unregistered user for inspiration and reviews... :-D


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just arrived but had to pay 93€ to customs.









Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Jmloyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello does anyone have any idea, why my citizen perpetual calendar this month, past from the 30th to the 00, instead of the 01, so it got delayed by 1 day on the date? l checked the setting the year is set correctly, aswell as, the month... strange isn't??? any idea are welcome... cheers.. its a Citizen Eco drive E310.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Before taking it out of the box...


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

sarg005 at long last!


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

My "Poor Man's Grand Seiko" arrived yesterday. *Two days* from Chino Watch to NJ. Incredible.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

speed200 said:


> Just arrived but had to pay 93€ to customs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on you mate. Congratulations.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

mcnabbanov said:


> sarg005 at long last!


Never seen that model before. It looks great. Is that a JDM model and what size is it if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Just arrived today. Glad to have it in the collection. (Again).


----------



## wmf (Mar 3, 2008)

I waited a long time myself for this one, but narrowing my collection made it expendable. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Adman said:


> Never seen that model before. It looks great. Is that a JDM model and what size is it if you don't mind me asking.


yes its a JDM. 41mm i believe. lug to lug is 48mm as someone posted yesterday, lug width 20mm


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I ordered a SBDC001 about 10 minutes ago. :-!


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

A new SARY057 has been delivered to my office. Debating whether to try and go spring it from the mailroom tomorrow or just content myself until Monday.









The package also has a SRRY001 for my wife:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP455


----------



## pippin65 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a shogun on its way! My question is if it needs service, will seiko America honor warranty ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a Black Sumo inbound from Higuchi. Katsu-san was pleasure to work with. I've wanted this watch for some time and just couldn't resist any longer. The price of a new Sumo is about what used to be considered a good price for a used one. Should arrive in the next few days and I will post some pics when it does.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't believe I just dropped the amount of money I did for one of these, but Japan.net seemed to be my last hope.......incoming via EMS this week my new SARB045 - I've always wanted one of these and was foolish not to pick one up when they were reasonable (pics taken from the web).


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

hooliganjrs said:


> I can't believe I just dropped the amount of money I did for one of these, but Japan.net seemed to be my last hope.......incoming via EMS this week my new SARB045 - I've always wanted one of these and was foolish not to pick one up when they were reasonable (pics taken from the web).
> 
> View attachment 1553746
> View attachment 1553747


That is a beautiful watch. Sometimes when you sit idle you miss out and end up having to pay the price. I learnt that lesson a few times now, which in actual fact indicates I am yet to learn 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

My new to me Orca! Seller's picture. Quite excited!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This tuna sbbn017 on bracelet (aka: the only huge watch I really want to own) from user fatehbajwa 
Pic is his
I'm super excited!


----------



## googleg (Jun 19, 2014)

I just ordered this...








This is going to be my first automatic, and my first Seiko.

I also took a patriot nato strap... I can't wait to see how this is going to look like !


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

These two within as many days. Time to curb the spending I think.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

That's the same thing I told myself about two weeks ago 
Just pulled the trigger on a tuna, our addiction is really bad


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seppia said:


> This tuna sbbn017 on bracelet (aka: the only huge watch I really want to own) from user fatehbajwa
> Pic is his
> I'm super excited!


 That's some serious eye-candy!


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I just got a shipping confirmation, my Sumo will be here tomorrow.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seppia said:


> That's the same thing I told myself about two weeks ago
> Just pulled the trigger on a tuna, our addiction is really bad


I feel ya. You Start out with one, then another watch catches your eye and before you know it your in!


----------



## CNC-Tech (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a Grand Seiko Spring Drive SBGA093 on the way from Seiya Japan. Shes a beauty..


----------



## pippin65 (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my shogun today. Loving it. Only a total if 4 days from japan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

In the next few days I'll have a tuna coming from higuchi. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## James Hart (May 31, 2014)

James Hart said:


> This is on its way to me... I hope by the end of next week (shipped from Indonesia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no such luck on getting it last week... or this week! It has been over 3 weeks since it left Indonesia 

Hopefully next week.


----------



## midwatchcowboy (Feb 15, 2012)

I bought this Seiko Presage SARX019 from SeiyaJapan. I love the dial although some criticize the date window being round punch with the rectangular box surrounding. It is that way to prevent crack propagation in the enamel. The blued hands really pop. Comments from a Rolex guy at work was that it looked like a Grand Seiko to him.









Adding some info from a PM exchange so everyone will benefit:
Wrist size 7.25" I generally don't have any problems except the very old watches in the 33mm vintage Hamilton range and very large such as an Ancon SeaShadow which wears larger than 45mm. This is a good size for me.

The blued hands look dark head on in indoor lighting. When you tilt they do look great. You can tell a bit more under sunlit skies.

The strap is good, not great. I do love the unique Seiko deployment clasp. Size is perfect for the watch. The blue looks good with the hands - nice touch.

I'm really disappointed that it came from SeiyaJapan the attached to the wrong ends. First thing had to swap around - not difficult. Dealers usually get the watches, boxes and straps all in different boxes shipped from factory and assemble on site. Seems to be a standard practice on anything less than luxury models. Spring bars are standard issue.

The enamel is pretty pure white. Much like the photos online. Looked at it with a strong loupe. Kind of wish I hadn't. I could spot few very minor bumps in the enamel near 9, 10 and 2 o'clock. Take away the loupe and invisible. Put on some +3.0 reading glasses - can't see them. Just with the x12 loupe. The rest of the dial is pristine.

General observation is the case and construction really resemble the Grand Seiko style. Very nicely put together with beautiful shine. Case back is good. Slightly decorated movement in the understated Seiko style.

Shipping was ridiculously fast. I paid them via Paypal on Sunday 07/06 (Monday Japan) and I had a box when I got home from work on Wednesday 07/09.

This is a terrific mid-grade watch (depending on how deep your pockets are). I'd say a terrific value for the price ~$800.


----------



## yinzerniner (May 28, 2014)

Wow, nice get. Considering one myself.


----------



## K1Kermit (Oct 28, 2013)

I've just ordered a Seiko SNE245 Solar Diver.

I'm inspired by this photo by Scsu74 so first step will be to replace the orange strap for something black.

I'm think of a PU bracelet to get the matte / tactical look.


----------



## Wondermutt (Jul 12, 2014)

Got a SKX007 from Long Island Watch coming Monday. First dive watch. Will be put on a black NATO until i decide to splurge for a WJean super oyster.


----------



## blink of an eye (Jul 21, 2012)

A Black Monster will be here on Tuesday. Anticipation is killing me.


----------



## RGorris (Jul 8, 2014)

I actually got a "Pepsi" diver yesterday. Started looking at an Orange Monster already.


----------



## RGorris (Jul 8, 2014)

blink of an eye said:


> A Black Monster will be here on Tuesday. Anticipation is killing me.


I think the Orange Monster is going to be my next watch. Unless I can find a Snow Monster, mod a watch to look like one.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Katsu only shipped today the SBBN015o|
He said on a previous email that they would ship the package on July 11.:-| cant wait for it.


State occurrence date
（In local time if occurred overseas）Shipping track recordDetailsOfficePrefecture / CountryZIP code（Postal code number） 07/13/2014 17:23Posting/CollectionOITACHUOOOITA870-8799 


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

I have an SRP453 (blue baby tuna) coming soon. It's my first Seiko. I thought it would be a great starter before I jump into something more pricey.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a Havana Nighthawk on a SS bracelet that just arrived in the states from Asia, should be on the wrist in the next day or two..very excited for my first Eco-Drive!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

speed200 said:


> Katsu only shipped today the SBBN015o|
> He said on a previous email that they would ship the package on July 11.:-| cant wait for it.
> 
> 
> ...


Since yesterday almost no changes...

State occurrence date
（In local time if occurred overseas）Shipping track recordDetailsOfficePrefecture / CountryZIP code（Postal code number） 07/13/2014 17:23Posting/CollectionOITACHUOOOITA870-8799 07/13/2014 20:16En routeOITAHIGASHIOOITA870-0199 07/14/2014 02:36Arrival at outward office of exchangeSHINFUKUOKAFUKUOKA811-8799 07/14/2014 03:08Dispatch from outward office of exchangeSHINFUKUOKAFUKUOKA811-8799 


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't complain too much, my Tuna has been stuck in "sorting" in India since July 8 
i am not worried as it's coming from a super-respected WUS member, but the wait is excruciating


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

SBBN015 (Tuna).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Hart (May 31, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Don't complain too much, my Tuna has been stuck in "sorting" in India since July 8
> i am not worried as it's coming from a super-respected WUS member, but the wait is excruciating


I've been staring at and refreshing this for almost a month... Not worried either, just impatient. The seller has been waiting nearly as long for a package from the states to his country.


JakartaPusat 10000
2014-06-17
08:57
Posting/Collection
MPC Jakarta IDJKTC
2014-06-18
09:41
Arrival at outward OE
MPC Jakarta IDJKTC
2014-06-18
09:47
Departure from outward OE


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

James Hart said:


> I've been staring at and refreshing this for almost a month... Not worried either, just impatient. The seller has been waiting nearly as long for a package from the states to his country.
> 
> 
> JakartaPusat 10000
> ...


Ouch!
Don't want to be negative, but unless you know and are 100% confident about the seller I would keep in mind PayPal limit for opening a dispute is 45 days after payment.
After that deadline, you're on your own. Opening a dispute gives you an additional 20 days to file a claim, leaving time for the watch to be delivered and still covering you in case something went wrong.
I always think it's better to hope for the best, but plan for the worst


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Don't complain too much, my Tuna has been stuck in "sorting" in India since July 8
> i am not worried as it's coming from a super-respected WUS member, but the wait is excruciating


Like you I can't wait to put the SBBN015 on my wrist. I hope that will come true until Friday.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

This one! Should be here today!!


----------



## xSnappsx (Dec 16, 2012)

Absolutely can't wait for this. I grew impatient waiting for my Steinhart to get here...so I bought this too =X. Nothing wrong with that...right?


----------



## Blueox4 (Jun 24, 2014)

My Sarb045 came in today! The blue dial is stunning as is the contrast of brushed and polished surfaces on the case. So glad I picked this up. Just a beautiful watch I think. Took about a week to get here from Japan.


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Just ordered a SKX007 from LIW to go with my 009!


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

NOS SDWB55P1


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Again no luck with Portuguese customs, the SBBN015 is on hold for inspection. And again I will pay custom duty. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## sonic_boom (Jul 7, 2014)

...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Ouch!
> Don't want to be negative, but unless you know and are 100% confident about the seller I would keep in mind PayPal limit for opening a dispute is 45 days after payment.
> After that deadline, you're on your own. Opening a dispute gives you an additional 20 days to file a claim, leaving time for the watch to be delivered and still covering you in case something went wrong.
> I always think it's better to hope for the best, but plan for the worst


That is very good advice and I have would encourage taking it on board at the very least.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

speed200 said:


> Again no luck with Portuguese customs, the SBBN015 is on hold for inspection. And again I will pay custom duty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


Are they really that hard core? I guess governments are constantly looking for revenue


----------



## blink of an eye (Jul 21, 2012)

The wait is over. Very happy!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Same here, got my mm300 today!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Are they really that hard core? I guess governments are constantly looking for revenue


Yes. 
Since 6:15am that the watch is in custom for inspection. The Sumo that I have bought a week ago want though customs as well. I don't have any luck.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Aquahallic said:


> SBBN015 (Tuna).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It arrived earlier today and feels great on my wrist!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

speed200 said:


> Yes.
> Since 6:15am that the watch is in custom for inspection. The Sumo that I have bought a week ago want though customs as well. I don't have any luck.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


That is not cool. What rate do they charge? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

joey79 said:


> That is not cool. What rate do they charge? If you don't mind me asking


They charge 23% plus their job to send the package trough customs.
The Sumo cost me 333€ (higuchi) + 94€ (taxes):-|
And since 6:15am from yesterday the watch is still in customs, they work very well indeed.o|


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

speed200 said:


> They charge 23% plus their job to send the package trough customs.
> The Sumo cost me 333€ (higuchi) + 94€ (taxes):-|
> And since 6:15am from yesterday the watch is still in customs, they work very well indeed.o|


Very much the same here in Italy: 22% plus customs fees. As a rule of thumb, we have to add about 30% to the price to have an educated guess of how much the watch will cost. Unless you instruct the seller to declare the package worth less than 20€, but this is not really legal I suppose...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow that really is a cash grab!


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

fmc000 said:


> Very much the same here in Italy: 22% plus customs fees. As a rule of thumb, we have to add about 30% to the price to have an educated guess of how much the watch will cost. Unless you instruct the seller to declare the package worth less than 20€, but this is not really legal I suppose...


same up here to, 25% + handling fee for anything over 25 euro coming from anywhere outside Norway (since we're not in the EU)


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The big bad Emperor...







(lifted image from the 'net)


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm finally able to enjoy the Havana!


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

ufbot said:


> same up here to, 25% + handling fee for anything over 25 euro coming from anywhere outside Norway (since we're not in the EU)


[OT] I love your country and I really enjoyed your town when I visited it 13 years ago [/OT]


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

3 days after arrived Portugal the watch is still in customs, all the paper work in order and nothing.


----------



## Blueox4 (Jun 24, 2014)

I picked this 6309-7049 with Suwa dial up the other day from the original owner. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

congrats! i am looking for the right 6309 myself...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

very nice. I too am looking for a 1979 6309-7040. Not so easy when your looking for a specific year!


----------



## qu4ttro (May 8, 2012)

Have a vintage blue Seiko7005-8062 on its way... excited? yep!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered an Autozilla and WUS is partly to blame. There was I standing on the cliff edge looking at the big Zilla when I was pushed over by WUS members uttering things like "go on Sticky, it's an awesome watch"
Pic nicked from the web as my watch is still in Singapore.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Big bad Emperor....


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

longstride said:


> Big bad Emperor....
> View attachment 1566288


Did you feel everyone ignored you 20 hours ago??


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I started WIS with the BM8180, and bought it again after having had some watches. 

This Eco-Drive fills my "solar" watch needs.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seiko SBBN015 on delivery for today.:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO 'LORD MARVEL 36000' 5740-8000 February 1967. 
Hand wind 23 jewels....Seiko's FIRST 'Hi-Beat' movement. 

(Seller's photos).


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

SKX171 inbound.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

HIPdeluxe said:


> SEIKO 'LORD MARVEL 36000' 5740-8000 February 1967.
> Hand wind 23 jewels....Seiko's FIRST 'Hi-Beat' movement.
> 
> (Seller's photos).
> ...


Awesome catch!


----------



## mav616 (Mar 8, 2009)

Blue Sumo in bound...


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Waiting on a SARG005 that shipped a few days ago. Can't wait!


----------



## Manny104 (Feb 15, 2011)

SKX 009


----------



## cosmo3k (Oct 26, 2008)

Seiko SRP357K2


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, SARG005 already in LA! Anyone know how long customs takes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkao2025 (Jul 6, 2011)

SKX009 with some nato straps. First time buying a Seiko. Have read many good things about this watch and its heritage. Also first time with nato, so can't wait to play with the combo


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

My Sarx017 arrived yesterday. Loving the teak dial and the red tipped second hand. Decided to get the 015 bracelet with it as it only comes on a leather band and couldn't be happier!!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Waiting for this tuna to arrive.


----------



## James Hart (May 31, 2014)

my 6319-8070 finally landed!








Flash made it look purple, it is blue. I'll take a better picture in the sun tomorrow


----------



## abccoin (Jul 18, 2012)

Waiting for this Seiko Premier SNQ118. I'm usually more of a Citizen guy, but got intrigued by this model which has a sapphire crystal and perpetual calendar at a reasonable price.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Your Premier is a welcome and refreshing change from the usual models that you see here. Thanks for sharing this beautiful piece. :-!


----------



## Impulsv (Feb 20, 2012)

Seiko SBPY067














This one's been on my mind for quite some time, so I decided to see how it fits on my wrist.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

a medium rare auto starfish skz279


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

Should be arriving sometime next week.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

SARG005 is getting closer and closer. Almost to my local post office!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dagaz Aurora on it way!😁


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

MATT1076 said:


> Dagaz Aurora on it way!


like it a lot, but if the red marks were blue it would be an instant buy for me


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

I officially have nothing in the mail.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

jjolly said:


> What model is this?


SBQJ017 - long since discontinued and rarely comes up for sale. I was quite fortunate at spotting it at just the right time.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I broke down and got a SARB035. My collection is again gearing towards Seiko line-up. 

I can hardly hide my excitement.


----------



## crawfication (May 22, 2014)

Both of these on the way.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have an SKX013 (baby 007) on the way from Marc at Island Watch. I have 2 larger Orients, but have found that with 6.5" wrists, I really liked the size of my VSA XLT that has long ago seen it's better days. Figured the 013 would be a good replacement.


----------



## polszki (Jul 24, 2014)

my first Seiko.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Modded 6309:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My 1973 6-05-8119 is in the air it's on it's way to Jack at IWW for a good once over, I won't see the watch till Christmas but it'll be like new when it comes back.


----------



## Kon Peki (Jul 21, 2014)

B-F-K

Can't wait!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

This SRP275 -- it will fill my "big sporty watch" needs and also scratch the itch for a 4R movement.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

longstride said:


> My 1973 6-05-8119 is in the air it's on it's way to Jack at IWW for a good once over, I won't see the watch till Christmas but it'll be like new when it comes back.


That's sure got a pretty face.


----------



## polszki (Jul 24, 2014)

This strange piece I will have soon with me. I tried to look it up, but I haven't seen such a bezel around. It's quartz movement, 5y23, within a divers casing.








Seller's photo.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

That is strange indeed. I think we need more pictures of this one.


----------



## polszki (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll post more once I have it in my hands. Actually I really like the bezel, hope I can transfer to a 7002 or 7s26 diver. So far I guess it worth the 10 EUR I payed.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have an SKX013 (baby 007) on the way from Marc at Island Watch. I have 2 larger Orients, but have found that with 6.5" wrists, I really liked the size of my VSA XLT that has long ago seen it's better days. Figured the 013 would be a good replacement.


Wow, in person the SKX013 was waaaaaaaaay too small for my liking, even with my small wrists. It's being returned. Back to the drawing board. Might try a used 007 instead


----------



## watchme123477 (Aug 26, 2013)

SRP229K1 is on the way (not my own photo)


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Wow, in person the SKX013 was waaaaaaaaay too small for my liking, even with my small wrists. It's being returned. Back to the drawing board. Might try a used 007 instead


The 007 wears small because of the chapter ring, imo. I found the 007 almost (but not quite!) too small for me, just because the dial is a lot more compact. Great watch tho! Love it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

SBDX001 on its way. Just received the tracking# from Katsu about an hour ago. :-!


----------



## pondlife1969 (May 2, 2008)

First step into Seiko watches for me, so I'm starting with this baby. Hope it's a good 'un....


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

fatalelement said:


> The 007 wears small because of the chapter ring, imo. I found the 007 almost (but not quite!) too small for me, just because the dial is a lot more compact. Great watch tho! Love it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


And the 013 has been swapped for a 007 also on the jubilee bracelet.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

After quite a few years of looking.

1964 SEIKO SilverWave 30m...









To complement my CITIZEN 40m Auto Dater from 1965...


----------



## Kon Peki (Jul 21, 2014)

I received my BFK recently, and it reminded me how much I love Seiko watches. Now have a SARB033 headed my way courtesy of Seiya. Psyched!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

This custom Seiko.

It will scratch my blue dial itch.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Waiting for a sbgx053 from higuchi, super excited!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

That's a real Beauty!


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> SBDX001 on its way. Just received the tracking# from Katsu about an hour ago. :-!


"In Customs"

Hopefully not for long..........


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Waiting for a sbgx053 from higuchi, super excited!


I have been wanting to add a white dial to my collection. Out of my price range but a beauty. Congrats


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have sold a great deal of amazing watches to buy this one (sarb017, MM300 and TSAR), hope it is worth it!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Judging by that picture I think you will be very happy. From experience watches tend to look even better in person.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Should arrive Sat. or Mon. My 4th Seiko - Seiko 5, Sport 5, 7s26 and now the OM. Green, blue, black and orange dials.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO EL-370...old school electro-mechanical goodness from 1973... (seller's pics).


----------



## speedymcbean (Jun 15, 2014)

just ordered this (web pic):









and this to go with it (web pic again):









The strap is a Crown and Buckle leather nato in almond. Hoping the polished pieces don't clash too much. If they do I will be refinishing them i guess...


----------



## pondlife1969 (May 2, 2008)

Just ordered a SKX007J. It was a tough decision between this and the SKX781 Orange Monster(can't really get my head around the Shark Teeth Indices on the new one). Hope it's as good as everyone keeps saying it is....


----------



## Bender242 (Feb 17, 2011)

Should be here in 2 days...


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> "In Customs"
> 
> Hopefully not for long..........


......and it wasn't long at all. 

Arrived today. Here it is on my 6.75" sort of flat, sort of weirdly-shaped wrist:










Wore it for about 5 minutes. Took the bracelet off, packed up the head, and it's off to Jack at IWW for a sapphire crystal. So it will once again be "incoming", hopefully about a week from now. b-)


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got a 007 on Jubilee and a 6309-7040 on the way. 007 should be here Wednesday, but the 6309 is coming from the PI so it's gonna take a little longer.









I was going to purchase my 6309 from Loys or one of the other overseas sellers on Ebay; but after reading all the good reviews for James "Gatsuk" on this forum, I decided to purchase one from him and keep it in the family.


----------



## JBADV (Nov 9, 2012)

SKX007J1 . I've been wanting one for several years , and hit the buy it now button Saturday night .


----------



## Malky007 (Jul 29, 2014)

SKX009J1, also hot the buy button on Sat. First watch in 10 years, up until now been wearing an Omega Seamaster


----------



## Dslteck (Sep 14, 2011)

Snzg15k1 incoming, should land home tomorrow and I simply can't wait!!!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Seiko 5 with green dial color. I hope this will scratch my "green dial" itch for a while.


----------



## truman3 (Nov 30, 2013)

SKX 007 on its way from Tennessee... not a new watch but new to me! Thanks HOWA.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

A 67-9313 flyback chrono is enroute from the UK. This will be a cool project watch, which also happens to be manufactured in my birthday month/year.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Oh boy, another Seiko on the way.

I always needed a white dialed diver, in retrospect.


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

I've got a SARB065 in the mail and it will be a few days... o|o|o|o|
In the meantime, wearing this beauty


----------



## DocThor (Dec 4, 2007)

Guess I have to keep myself out of any watch fora...some weeks ago I thought I'm done with my collection and now...

This one NOS










and that one new










But then I'm done ;-) b-)


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

SBDB001 on its way from Japan as we speak. Should have it by Monday.


----------



## truman3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got it today! 
And I love it!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO 6159-7001 'PROJECT'...


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just received it today... Needed quite a charge, but she's running great now! b-)


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Just delivered!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Finally after 2 years of waiting my friend is hand carrying an SBBN015 for me.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

HIPdeluxe said:


> SEIKO 6159-7001 'PROJECT'...
> 
> View attachment 1589639
> View attachment 1589640
> ...


Speechless.... Cant wait to see that done.


----------



## Dslteck (Sep 14, 2011)

Showed up on Tuesday and I think everyone should own one..... Love it!!!


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

I am getting my first seiko.............. a SARB 035 ......good choice i guess..................(should reach me in 2 days)


----------



## linear_accelerator (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm joining the Seiko club with an older SBFT003 coming from Japan. It will join my other solar, atomic, titanium, sapphire watches by Citizen and Casio.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Incoming! Seiko 7A28-6000 "The Bishop". 








And a used SBBN017.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm waiting on a Seiko 6309-7049 diver. I'm in Alaska so my wife is going to take receipt of it in Kentucky, send me pics, then send it out to me with my watch tools and 22mm 007 Nato strap. I am stoked!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

DiveCon2007 said:


> I've got a 007 on Jubilee and a 6309-7040 on the way. 007 should be here Wednesday, but the 6309 is coming from the PI so it's gonna take a little longer.
> 
> View attachment 1585750
> 
> ...


James is a great guy to deal & do business with


----------



## Jesss (Jul 30, 2014)

Went canoeing with the family over the weekend and realized I need a watch I can get wet. Ordered a 2nd gen black-red Monster this morning along with a sizing tool. Just in case, I ordered some Nato straps, too. Can't wait...lots in the mail!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

not quite a seiko but this was inspired by seiko's lack of an easily accessible white face diver and the only thing I have in the mail currently.

ordered from Fewsome Watches in Sweden I believe they are based, you can assemble a custom watch on their website and they will build it for you and send it to you. Quite a good bit of fun I must say messing around with various designs. I settled on a white face pvd dive style/military with red second hand. Automatic 8205 Miyota movement. No idea how it will turn out in person or if the quality is any good but they're running a 50% off promo so for $130 I couldn't resist


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

This just came in from the beautiful state of Hawaii


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> ......and it wasn't long at all.
> 
> Arrived today. Here it is on my 6.75" sort of flat, sort of weirdly-shaped wrist:
> 
> ...


Jack received the watch last Friday. Replaced the Hardlex with Sapphire, pressure tested it to 300m, and shipped it out the same day. Arrived today, and of course it's perfect. Amazing turnaround time! |>


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

SRP311, photo from AirWatch on this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-sunburst-srp311-sharptooth-monster-756310.html

Can't wait!!! I was waffling about Sumo vs. a Monster and think I went the right path. This won't replace my Aquaracer, which I'm keeping (my thought on the Sumo was that if I loved it, I might let the TAG go), but should be a fun supplement. I can't keep two autos going so my plan is to wear them on and off a month or two at a time.


----------



## poeee (Jun 24, 2012)

SKX007K2 is on it's way. My first mechanical watch.


----------



## ajlindvall (Jul 2, 2014)

They should all be here in the next week, can not wait


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Aug 12, 2014)

My 7002 is in the shop getting a complete overhaul and I'm missing it to the point of finding it a sibling. I just picked up this one with a NATO strap on eBay. I'm also stepping up from a rolled oyster to the wjean super oyster with the 20mm clasp. Now, I'll have one with a really nice bracelet and one with a NATO strap. (I also picked up another NATO from wjean while I was there.)

I've had the 7002 since I bought it new in the early 90's. So, it's getting the nice bracelet. The newcomer will have to sport the nylon. Loyalty & dependability has benefits.

BTW, first post here. I've been reading this forum for a while. What a resource!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Skitalets said:


> SRP311, photo from AirWatch on this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-sunburst-srp311-sharptooth-monster-756310.html
> 
> Can't wait!!! I was waffling about Sumo vs. a Monster and think I went the right path. This won't replace my Aquaracer, which I'm keeping (my thought on the Sumo was that if I loved it, I might let the TAG go), but should be a fun supplement. I can't keep two autos going so my plan is to wear them on and off a month or two at a time.


Wow! My first reaction was to run for the fire extinguisher. That Monster is flamin' hot!


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

SD 600 arrived from japan in 5 days. It is thick, but I love it.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Should arrive tomorrow.

Citizen Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L








Image borrowed from AZ Fine Time.

Thank you Joe at AZ Fine Time.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

azigman said:


> Should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Citizen Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L
> 
> ...


Got this watch coming too!! Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

This...........my grail of all grails...........my last stop on this crazy train that has been serial flipping..........this the mother of all my grails...........the 1000m Golden Tuna w/Sapphire, 2011 Tiawan release S23611J1..........behold this borrowed pic..........


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Carbon fibre sawtooth. I am now on the hunt for the blue dial sawtooth. Picture borrowed from seller.


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

I have this baby en route










Should be here by the weekend.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

My 6309-7049 just arrived. My wife took these pics. This is all original and one owner from August 1980. I so lucked out!















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmkather (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a citizen signature BL1270-58E (often on the wrist of askofu) perpetual calendar on the way from Joe at Arizona Fine Time. Been great to deal with so far!

I have been looking for a clean quartz three hander for work (office environment, pretty casual). I currently wear a Skyhawk most days and have really grown to like the perpetual calendar but sometimes just want something a bit smaller. Many things attracted me to this model which I will discuss in a review after it arrives. I am enjoying the anticipation in the mean time.

Off topic but I am also waiting for a new mattress to get delivered tomorrow which may actually be more exciting!




Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually have a 2nd SKX007 coming but this one has a strapcode super oyster.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Vintage quartzes on the way for me from a seller in Thailand:
















Very excited. I was waffling about re-buying the blue GS quartz I used to own, or going vintage. I love the bracelets on these so decided to go vintage KQ, now looking for a hi-beat Lord Marvel I think.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

My son's is new incoming yesterday and mine from a few weeks ago.

Here is my son's new SRP275 and my titanium SDBD007 Sumo.


----------



## linear_accelerator (Dec 11, 2013)

Incoming: an older Citizen EBJ74-1741 from Japan, bought on a whim. It will be my first Exceed and HAQ.

(Photo borrowed from watch-tanaka).


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

My SARB has arrived......









I love it !!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Waiting on my 007 from the Philippines to get here, it will be my first seiko in the collection I have. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jrsteindl (Aug 14, 2014)

I have TWO on the way (I went crazy this weekend). I have a SUMO (SBDC001) and a 6105-8110 (bought on this forum from Siddhartha). Photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-6105-8110-a-1071019.html


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

Picture borrowed from eBay listing.

My first foray into vintage Seiko! King Seiko 5626-7113, one of the last King Seikos before the end of the line.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Not quite a seiko/citizen but GSX is a japense brand I believe. Bought this cheapy quartz as a military style beater, supposedly has a sapphire crystal, screw down crown, and 100m wr. Wanted a blue dial watch so it fit the bill. I think it's only 32mm so it may be tiny and will have to give it away to a girl  smallest I currently have is the SNK809 at 37mm I believe. hopefully wears big


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This beaut it winging its way to me.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

It's been a long time coming, but I'm following my G brothers' footsteps: I've pulled the trigger on the big Frog.









This (and maybe a few cheaper watches) will likely be my last big purchase of the year.

I have small wrists, but I will make it work through sheer will power and by eating more cheeseburgers -- the 'murican way!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> It's been a long time coming, but I'm following my G brothers' footsteps: I've pulled the trigger on the big Frog.
> 
> View attachment 1603920
> 
> ...


Finally I'm one of the enablers instead of the enabled.


----------



## squibby (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, it's not strictly in the mail anymore, but freshly unwrapped. Seiko SKA427 (aka the BFK, in black.)

I paid $230 for this watch, it's the model with the matching chain link strap. First impressions - I would challenge anyone to find a better made diver than this for the money. Can't believe how good the strap is too. Appears to be solid links all round. My first chain strap, I usually prefer leather, but this has totally changed my mind towards link straps.

If you find one for this price and you like seiko's, just buy it, you won't be dissapointed. I think I like my SKX007 as mutch, but no doubts that the BFK is worth the additional dollars it usually costs. Both watches are outstanding value for money.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Having a Citizen NY2300 midsize diver, curiosity struck again.

SKX013 on jubilee bracelet is on the way.


----------



## svokaj (Nov 4, 2013)

SARB033 on the way from Seiya-san


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

My 6309 finally made it! Picked this one up from James "Gatsuk" on the Sales Forum. Took a couple of weeks to get here, but it was so worth it! Movement appears to be in great shape and is running beat-for-beat with my 009 I set it with earlier today. Watch looks better in person than in the pics James posted. It has a couple of nicks here and there in the bezel and case, but I like it! Gives it that "experienced" look! IMO, if your looking for a vintage watch and Gatsuk has what you're looking for, purchase with confidence....just be patient on the shipping from the PI. :-!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

finally pulled the trigger on a SUN023!










enjoy your BFK squibby! I agree that the quality of the watch and strap is unreal for the price, everything just feels super solid


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

.


----------



## killerv (Jul 18, 2014)

A skx173 was supposed to be delivered today....instead a gun holster showed up from the seller....I guess someone didn't take their time with their shipping labels! Not real happy but I guess mistakes happen... Haven't heard back from seller but hopefully it is easily and quickly resolved.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Both should arrive this coming week.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6206-8190 26j _'BUSINESS'_ Feb. '67...









...with Seiko's only 'gilt' finished vintage movement, derived from the earlier Seikomatic 400...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have pulled the trigger on a SNA411. 
I have been looking for a skyhawk styled watch that's not huge for a while, when I discovered the sna411 is 42mm I decided to give it a try. 
I like idea of its size, looks and the domed crystal.



















Pics taken from seikosna411.com


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

This awesome watch is arriving tomorrow. I can't wait! Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0040-58E. Picked up from a forum sponsor. Pics borrowed from WUS:


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Not a new watch per se, but I just ordered a wjean sharkmesh for my SKX007. I ended up getting a great auction price (less than half the "buy it now" option) and can't wait for it to arrive!

I'm currently accumulating parts for a Carribbean blue Soxa mod (hence the mesh), but I'll probably put in on in the meantime anyways. Pic from the auction listing (actually mine is the no-link version - I know it'll be fiddlier to size but I prefer the cleaner look):


----------



## romaf06 (Jul 9, 2013)

Check out my new seiko mechanical SARG011 with a tan leather Hirsch strap. Absolutely beautiful such great quality for the price.


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a new orange sumo on the way and decided to order a beads of rice bracelet for it.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Mini-grail time (despite having owned it before): SARB017 with official Seiko bracelet 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Skx007 finally showed up today and much to my disappointment somewhere in transit the second hand came off. So Friday I will finally get to wear my first seiko

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sna411 arrived!
I think I will maybe be able to stand the size, 42mm does not feel ridiculously big.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

SKX009 from CarPoon straight out of this forum!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seppia said:


> Sna411 arrived!
> I think I will maybe be able to stand the size, 42mm does not feel ridiculously big.


Congratulations. Looks great to me. What's your wrist size? Do you find the dial easy to read or to cluttered?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations. Looks great to me. What's your wrist size? Do you find the dial easy to read or to cluttered?


Thanks!
Wrist size is 6.5-6.75 when hot, yesterday was a pretty humid day so probably in that pic you are looking at 6.75. 
Regarding the dial, I would certainly not call it "easy" to read but doesn't feel any worse then a nighthawk. 
I plan on using the watch for calculations approximately zero times in my lifetime though, so I'm not paying much attention. 
Here's a pic with the two watches side to side FYI


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seppia said:


> Thanks!
> Wrist size is 6.5-6.75 when hot, yesterday was a pretty humid day so probably in that pic you are looking at 6.75.
> Regarding the dial, I would certainly not call it "easy" to read but doesn't feel any worse then a nighthawk.
> I plan on using the watch for calculations approximately zero times in my lifetime though, so I'm not paying much attention.
> Here's a pic with the two watches side to side FYI


Wow! You read my mind! I have a 6.5" wrist, own the Nighthawk and always wanted to see a side by side shot with the SNA411. No matter how you slice it, the SNA411 has great aesthetic appeal. Thanks for posting that pic.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

i got the urge for another ny0045-05, that's on it's way... however, i'm actually more amazed and wanted to give credit to creationwatches as they have, FOR FREE, shipped the watch from Singapore to New England in three days.... that's amazing to me... wow!!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered this beauty.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

romaf06 said:


> Check out my new seiko mechanical SARG011 with a tan leather Hirsch strap. Absolutely beautiful such great quality for the price.


gorgeous. would buy this in an instant if I weren't already pursuing a very similar dial'd Spork...


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got a Seiko Quartz on the way...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally taking the plunge.... SBBN015 en route!


----------



## okiesdoki (Aug 8, 2014)

EP6040 for the girl...

View attachment 1612889


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice. I really like these. Will be my next plunge.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one was in the mail, just until now.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

killerv said:


> A skx173 was supposed to be delivered today....instead a gun holster showed up from the seller....I guess someone didn't take their time with their shipping labels! Not real happy but I guess mistakes happen... Haven't heard back from seller but hopefully it is easily and quickly resolved.


Is it Blackhawk serpa ? No I am kiddin, I hope you resolve this and receive this great watch!

Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

SKX007, because I can't figure out how this compares to my SKX013.

Curiosity really drives me to spend money.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

^^any excuse is as good as any


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Well this little guy showed up yesterday...


----------



## DEdestroyer (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a Sumo in black on its way to me . I've heard great things about this watch and I can't wait to see it in person . This will be the 4th Seiko in my ever growing collection .


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

KING SEIKO 5626-7030 May '69.


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

I believe by now Mr. Higuchi has sent this on its homeward journey.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

nothing but seiko mod parts and a few new straps...


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

SKX007 for me...and patiently waiting near my mailbox.


----------



## schultzj01 (Dec 18, 2012)

Seiko 6105-8000









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Another project. Titanium Kinetic Auto Relay salesman's sample, donor movement and new energy cell in the mail. My last project turned out so well I thought I would give it another a try. I ended up with a like new watch with that one - at least on the outside. LOL. If all turns out well I will have less than $100 invested.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Another Seiko in couple of weeks.

The SKX007 I received from Japan had some problem and was sent back. The dial, chapter ring, bezel all look very wrong.

Hopefully, the replacement is ok.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Not sure when it gets mailed, but I've got the new Seiko Kinetic GMT, SUN019 coming from Arizona Fine Time.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I've got a kinetic diver SUN023 incoming tomorrow, and a Stargate SRP500 incoming from a trade.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing.

But now i get to eat this month


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

A nice used SKX from member Gatsuk in the PI. Got a mod in my head that just won't go away till it's built!


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

A pair of blue dial citizens:
Ny0054 seller pic is no bueno-








Some foreign market number I bought from a guy in Italy. That always turns out well.nwhat could possibly go wrong?


----------



## TwentySeven (Mar 7, 2014)

I lost this New Monster in a bidding by $3. But got lucky to get a second chance offer after the winner declined to settle. Now "The Count" is mine!!!! Bwah Hah hah hah haH... SE II strap on stand-by for replacement. ETA 15 Sept 2014.








_Photo from Timeparadise_


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Waiting for this









Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I have a 6309 729b in the mail. Sellers pics were so bad I couldn't tell what it was without asking for the model number. In parts, and incomplete but I'm hopeful the dial is original and in good condition. If anyone knows a source of new, used or AM gold hands for this model I'd love to know.

Obviously, the price I paid wasn't high.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I've been missing my Monster since I sold it, finally remedied that last night.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Arrived Thursday night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Complete spur of the moment purchase - I've spent way too much lately but this Star Wars C3PO model is on its way:


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting a Blumo that is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

This beauty's somewhere between North East Watch Works and East Tennessee ...


----------



## jlamay (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish Amazon had figured out delivery by drone, because now my SRP309 Orange Monster is being delivered by truck, how 20th century! At least it is on its way



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Picked up this beauty for less than 150.00

375.00 + tax in stores around me.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seiko009 said:


> View attachment 1628371
> 
> 
> Picked up this beauty for less than 150.00
> ...


Nice close up. How does it wear in comparison to other watches you own?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko Kinetic 5M63-0B30


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

An OM on WJean Mesh is on its way, courtesy of a fellow WUS'er!


----------



## Walton94 (Sep 2, 2014)

Seiko009 said:


> View attachment 1628371
> 
> 
> Picked up this beauty for less than 150.00
> ...


Errrm where?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This showed up today as I wanted to be part of the "Classic Monster Club". Got it on rubber as it will be my new beater.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Tuna inbound, from Toyko to southern USA. Shipped 9/8, in NYC 9/10 at 10am. I may just get it tomorrow!


----------



## squibby (Jul 22, 2014)

Monster Just arrived in the post. Introduced it to the Family.









SRA427J (BFK) Kinetic keeping perfect time, SRP315K Just been set, SKX007J losing a couple of minutes over about a month.

Don't want to stir the pot, but by chance the K model bezel allignment is 1/3 second misalligned...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mcw53 said:


> This beauty's somewhere between North East Watch Works and East Tennessee ...
> 
> View attachment 1628215


Never considered a mod before but this by far is my favorite. Looks like a SKX Seiko should have made. Makes me want a 171 to do the same.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Never considered a mod before but this by far is my favorite. Looks like a SKX Seiko should have made. Makes me want a 171 to do the same.


I agree. That looks amazing


----------



## phillipndavis (Feb 13, 2013)

I've got a new SNKN01 on the way (should arrive tomorrow). I'm definitely into the retro, cushion case vibe of the whole series. Can't wait to post a follow up pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Walton94 said:


> Errrm where?


EBAY bid win.


----------



## phillipndavis (Feb 13, 2013)

It's here!


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Just snaffled an EBay bargain


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Busy week as watch # 2 arrived today. It's an oldie but a goodie. Love this SKX175. This forum has released my inner watch fetish.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

phillipndavis said:


> It's here!


What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

En route from Seiya


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not gonna dive or even swim with this as it has no screw crown, 
but it'll be perfect for Halloween. SNZJ21


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

SBBN015 on it's way!


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

SBGR055 - my grail for the past 2 years. It's in town today, picking it up tomorrow  Seiya is fast fast fast








picture from the interwebs


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Just arrived today. Mint condition SMA033 with new energy cell. Screw down crown, 200m water resistance.


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

i currently have 2 seiko's and 2 citizen's winging their way to me, a 2nd gen black monster and a sarb017, a steel bracelet nighthawk and a stainless ecozilla.
had a little tickle with ppi repayment so thought id get the watches id been hankering for, just need to get a nice strap for the sarb.
im a very excited chap to say the least


----------



## sveol (Mar 9, 2013)

In the mail right now. Sarx015.


















Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

sveol said:


> In the mail right now. Sarx015.


Same one coming my way


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Oliverb said:


> Just arrived today. Mint condition SMA033 with new energy cell. Screw down crown, 200m water resistance.


Awesomely dependable watch. I've got its black dialed brother, its been my daily beater for the past 15 years !


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

One of these just in, a Seiko 7A48-7050







And one of these on the way...


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Also on the way a Seiko SLD005p


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

And finally a Seiko 2C21-0080...


----------



## fpaus (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

normanparkinson said:


> One of these just in, a Seiko 7A48-7050
> View attachment 1643997
> 
> And one of these on the way...
> View attachment 1643998



upload img


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

SBBN017 on the way from Chino 

Also on the way is a Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber for it


----------



## Akang99 (May 15, 2014)

PVD NightHawk ÷ SharkMesh


----------



## Alex Harris (Dec 12, 2012)

My restored Citizen Bullhead just arrived yesterday! Thanks jmburgess


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ordered my first orange monster today. I used to have a black monster but sold it.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## zimbo777 (May 29, 2014)

I have just ordered my very first Seiko watch, my first attempt was out of stock and not available (through Rakuten) so now placed my order with Seiya japan.

I was looking for a dress watch to wear when obviously going out on dressy occasions and my current collection of watches (G-shocks) dont really cut the mustard for that and I had heard good things about Seikos so I decided I would give them a try and see how I get on, so I have bought a SARZ003.

So fingers crossed my first purchase of a Seiko goes well


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

My black monster and alpinist arrived this week, i was expecting the monster to be bigger but im extremely pleased with it and the sarb017 is just beautiful.
im still waitng for my nighthawk and ecozilla


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I have a SARB017 enroute from Chino, at this point it's a sickness. I flipped my SARB065 for it, it was tough to let the Cocktail Time go, but it's just too dressy for me, I never really had the opportunity to wear it, great looking watch, but just too fancy for my tastes.

This watch is more sporty and the brown strap will ensure a lot of wrist time, most of my shoes and boots, as well as belts are brown. Plus the screw down crown and sapphire crystal make it a bit of an upgrade IMO.

_Photo courtesy of watchuseek:_


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I just ordered a snow monster mod from Yobokies with a second generation hacking movement. It's my first Seiko, but I have two Citizen AT Eco-Drive chronos that I love.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

I have on the way a Dagaz Typhoon ll de luxe with charcoal dial thats arrived in the UK but isn't with me yet, and Jake has just emailed me to say my blue dial version is being shipped tomorrow. 
Uber-excited to say the least


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I have a SARB017 enroute from Chino, at this point it's a sickness. I flipped my SARB065 for it, it was tough to let the Cocktail Time go, but it's just too dressy for me, I never really had the opportunity to wear it, great looking watch, but just too fancy for my tastes.
> 
> This watch is more sporty and the brown strap will ensure a lot of wrist time, most of my shoes and boots, as well as belts are brown. Plus the screw down crown and sapphire crystal make it a bit of an upgrade IMO.
> 
> _Photo courtesy of watchuseek:_


Right choice imho. 017 beats the 065 in case design and finishing, bracelet/strap options, size, general fit and finish overall, and is infinitely more versatile. Quickly flipped my 065 but the 017 is the only watch I cant imagine being without. 
I know what you mean by the 065 being too fancy. That dial initially seduces, but is just too much for everyday wear.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White stargate is on te way...


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Ecozilla no thanks to the poisonous bargain thread.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

ukfirebird said:


> View attachment 1647818
> 
> 
> My black monster and alpinist arrived this week, i was expecting the monster to be bigger but im extremely pleased with it and the sarb017 is just beautiful.
> im still waitng for my nighthawk and ecozilla


Geez you just went all in, huh? Welcome to the board

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

normanparkinson said:


> And finally a Seiko 2C21-0080...
> View attachment 1644012


that thing is awesome. but how the heck do you wear it??


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Got one of these for a very cheap sale on Amazon last night at a price that has now since disappeared (below the standard $890 street price). Not sure if it will be a keeper, but still sprung for it while it was a bargain. If it doesn't work out, I can either pass on some of those savings to another WUSer, or return it, thanks to Amazon's awesome return policy.



>


----------



## fpaus (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok the way! Light brown leather NATO you think?


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

This WAS in the mail....Chitownwes is too fast  Got here in a day!!! Monster on Watchadoo


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Geez you just went all in, huh? Welcome to the board
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


lol, you could say that but id been wanting these 4 watches for quite a while now and i had a few quid on my hip and thought sod it im gonna get them.


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Nevermind; sorry for the extra post.


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a Seiko SARB065 (Cocktail Time Cool) coming in the mail! Managed to snag it for $340.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Just pulled the trigger on the Sun019. If I like it great if not sales forum here I come, hehe.


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Just ordered a Grand Seiko SBGR059. Suffice to say, it will be a long wait!


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

SKX009 Shipped from Japan last night


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I've got a Seiko Blue Ocean Limited Edition SBBN021 on the way. One owner, minty........can't wait.

Teaser advertising pic borrowed from the net.


The Blue Ocean will be joining my other Tuna's..........


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

I know it's not the right place for it but didn't know where to ask-am looking for an original bracelet for skj


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I wish I was waiting for a Citizen or Seiko. I could do just great with a Citizen Auto Zilla or Eco Zilla. Failing in that a Grand Seiko. X traindriver Art


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 14, 2010)

A very early well abused sbbn007 in dire need of restoration.


----------



## gomashio (Apr 9, 2012)

Found a Citizen PMB56-2883 by accident and won the auction for it.

Smaller case (34mm) and no date, as compared to the more common PMD56 models.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

With Halloween coming ordered (had to have) this original OM to go with my BM.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I rebought my cocktail time, not sure what I was thinking selling it. On its way from Chino.

Also waiting on the bracelet for my Alpinist from Chino. Expensive but it just looks awesome.


----------



## Blueox4 (Jun 24, 2014)

Picked this up yesterday...7016-8001. Need to find a nice blue strap for it I think.


----------



## pawiee (Sep 2, 2014)

Ordered a seiko sdgc030 limited edition from japan, will be collecting this end oct! Smitten by the red crocodile strap plus ruby dial


----------



## Freud2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm expecting this 6309-7290 with 6105 mod.

I hope that meets expectations.

I paid 142.00€, was a fair price?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This has very recently landed.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

An AW1360-12H


----------



## chronotrigger (Aug 2, 2013)

Got this about a week ago
2nd Generation Seiko Monster
Model srp311k1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got this one back from being reconditioned yesterday. Good to have my SKX173 back and almost looking new. Purposely left a few battle scars from the 16 years of wear.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko SBPG001 Solar/Atomic....on the way to me from the UK...these are discontinued....so I just HAD to pick up an extra one.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Cocktail time, I bought it again, I never should've sold it. Now I need a good brown croc strap so I can wear it more.


----------



## JBADV (Nov 9, 2012)

Waiting on a Seiko Prospex Monster SRP581 . On the way from Arizona Fine Time .


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

so my steel zilla and nighthawk arrive today from duty free island, what beast the zilla is, far bigger than i thought it would be, i know most dont like the rubber strap but i have to say that i do. the nighthawk has such good detail, love the way the markers at 1,2,3 etc.. glitter in the light. extremely pleased with these two like i was with my alpinist and 2nd gen black monster that turned up last week.
im now waiting for a non modified, original 6309 0749 that i bought a few days ago from a seller on here.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ukfirebird said:


> so my steel zilla and nighthawk arrive today from duty free island, what beast the zilla is, far bigger than i thought it would be, i know most dont like the rubber strap but i have to say that i do. the nighthawk has such good detail, love the way the markers at 1,2,3 etc.. glitter in the light. extremely pleased with these two like i was with my alpinist and 2nd gen black monster that turned up last week.
> im now waiting for a non modified, original 6309 0749 that i bought a few days ago from a seller on here.
> 
> View attachment 1660019


At first glance thought that zilla was a Seiko Monster on steroids. Had to look that up.......NICE!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Cocktail time, I bought it again, I never should've sold it. Now I need a good brown croc strap so I can wear it more.


Back on my wrist, came in from Chino today. I can confidently say I won't be selling this one ever again.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I just spotted and ordered a NOS Citizen Orca blue dial ti bracelet, should be on my wrist next week.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Seiko Alpinist SARB017 arrived to day from Higuchi, another 4 day delivery to the east coast. Thanks Higuchi. The watch is beautiful.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

This arrived today from the US courtesy of forum member BizzyC


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

such a beautiful watch, most definitely on my hit list



Mike_Dowling said:


> Back on my wrist, came in from Chino today. I can confidently say I won't be selling this one ever again.
> 
> View attachment 1660274


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

My zilla from Amazon just arrives.









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

My zilla from Amazon just arrives.









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Riding on 5% discount on Seiyajapan, my Seiko SARB035 is in the parcel.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Fedex guy just can't get here fast enough.....
Blue Sumo
I've been wearing a 7002 since the early 90's. This will be my first Prospex. I suppose I need to go ahead an start shopping for the black dial....


----------



## thekinge (Aug 9, 2014)

I ran into this watch accidentally while looking up Seiko's in Watchuseek, and I was absolutely smitten by it. I was a bit disappointed to know that it's a Seiko 100th anniversary limited edition watch and not available locally. Fortunately I found one in eBay, and after a few exchanges with the seller to confirm that the watch is sold by an authorised dealer, I placed an order. It took 5 days to reach Singapore from New York, but I finally have a beautiful Sportura SNP064P1 in my hands today:









Picture quality is poor due to lighting and my general excitement, but it's a beautiful watch and despite the 44 mm diameter, it sits beautifully on my 7 inch wrist and does not look oversized at all.


----------



## sbutera (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered a SARB017 from Chino Watch! Can't wait to get this beauty!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SNX993


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

New black monster, arriving tomorrow !

sent from my magic brick


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

2-3 days, 1967 Lord Marvel my first but not last 36,000 hi-beat : ))


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Aug 12, 2014)

It's here!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Seiko SARG011 in route. Postman tried to deliver today once but i missed him.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Several of these, for a custom build project.


----------



## jerseyguy123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Seiko SNE249, Black Dial, no numbers, but diamond markers at all 12 spots. First Solar, $150 on E-Bay at Inventory Adjusters. Sweeeet!


----------



## deef3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally pulled the trigger on a SKX007 and a super jubilee bracelet. Not sure why I waited so long for this combo, but should be on my wrist tomorrow!


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

Got a broken SKX013 on eBay. Gonna swap the movement. The tools that I bought to do the movement swap ended up bringing the cost to within $50 of what a NOS SKX013 would cost, but I'm mainly doing it for fun, so...


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

not quite a seiko/citizen but from my third favorite and japanese brand, a PRW3000-2


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered a SRP583
(pic stolen from the web of course)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

wow this thread hasn't been bumped in a week! guess people have slowed down. got this guy in the mail now. something about it is super attractive to me, seiko 5 logo and all


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

JUST ORDERED


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

That citizen BA is a good one


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

This is what I got today!








This is what I got yesterday!









Sent from my 'rooted' Samsung S4


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Impulse bought this last night.

Doubt I'll regret it though, looks way too good for the price.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

DarkShot said:


> Impulse bought this last night.
> 
> Doubt I'll regret it though, looks way too good for the price.


No regrets. It looks great. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Creation Watches, they've got it for ~$160US. They had free Fedex shipping so I figured I'd eat the brokerage fees associated with it and get it right away. I couldn't pass it up after seeing just how great it looked.


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

After two years on this forum, I finally cracked and picked up one of these:


----------



## dsgrnmcm (Sep 30, 2014)

Hopefully this bad boy, I had to send the TISSOT back to watchshop.com as the battery was dead and a bit crap to be honest!









In the mean time I'm in his:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

The SRP435 been a favorite of mine for a while, and just came up for $142 on Amazon, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Strog (Aug 24, 2013)

Not in the mail per se but I put in my order at work for my 10 year anniversary watch. I chose a Seiko SKX173 which is something I would have bought myself (almost have on a couple occasions). I decided to get this instead of something slightly more expensive that wasn't quite what I wanted. There were a lot of quartz options (mostly Ronda quartz movement) that didn't really do it for me. I did consider getting another Kinetic since I really liked my first one or the solar Seiko chrono since I don't have any chronos (yet). 

They'll engrave my initials in the back and give it to me at the Winter Holiday Party in the first part of December. Now the question is whether I wear it stock for a while or have some parts waiting for it when I get it. b-)


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

dsgrnmcm said:


> Hopefully this bad boy, I had to send the TISSOT back to watchshop.com as the battery was dead and a bit crap to be honest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Skyhawk should be in the mail too. Waiting for it to come back from repair.


----------



## dsgrnmcm (Sep 30, 2014)

It's my first Eco drive, I've had a pro-tek since 2005 and it was almost dead, tried a brand new watch not that impressed.

Have been looking at a Skyhawks for a while and will give it a whirl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

Hardware said:


> View attachment 1668570


It finally arrived today!

Wrist shot (sorry about the crappy quality)...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not a new watch, but a new wjean MM300 strap for my 16 year old Seiko SKX173.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrived today...

SNZH53J1, Made in Japan version was only $4 more than the K1. 
Like the Sword hands and sunburst dial. 
Con: the movement is non-hacking and only 21,600 bph.

Helberg strap is much quieter than the OEM bracelet.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Just arrived today, this 95%+ 1979 (I think) 7549-7010, with original box, manual, hang tag:


----------



## dsgrnmcm (Sep 30, 2014)

This has just arrived!

Nite the custom paint job that has sealed the rotating outer ring!
Any ideas on how to get the paint off with out damaging the surface?

Time to change the strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

I waiting for a SARB033 and the wait feels like swimming in syrup (I'm getting nowhere but it's also pretty sweet).

Picture stolen from somewhere out there.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

ToniDaTyga said:


> This is what I got today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the strap I got in the mail to change the look of that Citizen


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Citizen Excalibur (BN0100-00e) is on the way to feed my divers wants.


----------



## groundhogman (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm waiting on a lord marvel ,birth year watch.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

This should be here on Tuesday or Wednesday;

(borrowed pic)









Seiko Prospex SRP585


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

this (calibre 7T32, a New Old Stock) Seiko SDWA43P1 just arrived today. I'm very pleased with it, because of it's features.
- Titanium case and bracelet
- Chronograph
- Alarm (Alarm dial can be used to show 2nd Time Zone)
- Lume Dial


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*This one &#8230;.*



Kurt


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

My latest acquisition. Very happy with it so far. It really pops and the second hand sweep is delightful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Seiko Sumo is in the mail from Japan.

Santa is super early this year due to global warming, ho ho ho


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

2013dcflyer said:


> My latest acquisition. Very happy with it so far. It really pops and the second hand sweep is delightful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score! I saw that on eBay for 299 from Pax. Awesome deal!


----------



## GreenMotion (Oct 25, 2014)

I got this in the mail yesterday...


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

acl1986 said:


> Nice score! I saw that on eBay for 299 from Pax. Awesome deal!


Probably one in the same 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

This one:










This one:










And hopefully soon, this one:


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

2013dcflyer said:


> Probably one in the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought so . Good steal man, I have the same exact one or else I would have had it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a tuna sbbn015 incoming from Katsu. 
I have to stoooooop!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Just received an Orange Sumo yesterday, hope to receive another Dagaz Typhoon II (with Seiko 6R15 unsigned movement) next, as well as a few Strapcode bracelets.... and Duarte has an SKX011 to put hands, crystal and chapter ring on for me.


----------



## dkoernert (Sep 12, 2012)

Not my pic, but this is on its way to me. Something a little bit different to add to my collection of mostly divers:


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


Nice, has a Longines look about it.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Black Sumo incoming fur me from another member. It has been top of my want list since I got into Seikos. Can't wait!

Sent from my 1+(1)


----------



## groundhogman (Apr 20, 2014)

Just grabbed a 6139 7100,should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

groundhogman said:


> Just grabbed a 6139 7100,should be here by the end of the week.
> View attachment 1975538
> View attachment 1975546
> View attachment 1975554


I'm drooling!


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got both of these beauties arriving soon. can't wait


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a rare BJ8000 on its way!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well I couldn't resist the price of $118.00 delivered, and wanted a blue faced watch, so ordered this SNZH53 today. Pic is borrowed.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just placed an order for the SUN021. I'll see if I get on with the strap when it arrives - if not Isofrane here we come.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

sticky said:


> Just placed an order for the SUN021. I'll see if I get on with the strap when it arrives - if not Isofrane here we come.
> 
> View attachment 1995362


you will hate it! send it to me  ..actually i tried it on in the shop recently and thought that it wore very well indeed - the strap felt softer than some diver straps imo
enjoy ..... grrrrr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not the watch but just got this Super President with Monster clasp included, for my Seiko SKX175. Liking it much better than the stock Jubilee.



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Not the watch but just got this Super President with Monster clasp included, for my Seiko SKX175. Liking it much better than the stock Jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get it from? Looks awesome! I was looking a WJeans


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

acl1986 said:


> Where did you get it from? Looks awesome! I was looking a WJeans


Got it from a buyer off ebay (Seikoetc2014) as he offers them on either a Seiko original Monster clasp or the sport clasp. He still has the Super Oyster, but don't see the Super President currently. Slightly more than Strapcode, but way less than wjean on the president. I'm also told that all three use the exact same bracelets, all of which are made by Taikonaut Watch Band. Looked it up and they sure look the same to me.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Got it from a buyer off ebay (Seikoetc2014) as he offers them on either a Seiko original Monster clasp or the sport clasp. He still has the Super Oyster, but don't see the Super President currently. Slightly more than Strapcode, but way less than wjean. I'm also told that all three use the exact same bracelets, all of which are made by Taikonaut Watch Band. Looked it up and they sure look the same to me.


WJean is wildly overpriced for sure


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> Jack received the watch last Friday. Replaced the Hardlex with Sapphire, pressure tested it to 300m, and shipped it out the same day. Arrived today, and of course it's perfect. Amazing turnaround time! |>


.........so about two weeks ago, it stopped running. No clue what happened. It wasn't dropped, it wasn't bumped. Sent it to Higuchi and he'll send it off to the mother ship for warranty repair. First time in over 35 years of wearing automatic watches that I've ever needed to have one repaired. :-(


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Just purchased a new Seiko SKX009J last night. Hopefully I get the real deal and the eBay seller has a decent rep over the hundreds of deals they have made. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8052 - ( 1970 )


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

N.O.S. late '60s 'Sportsman'...(seller's pic.).


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great catch!
Not in the air yet, but I should have a MM300 incoming soon


----------



## Crazylegs (Feb 8, 2014)

Just received the Sarb033 in the post. Love it.


----------



## sveol (Mar 9, 2013)

Shogun on its way! Its my 3`d Seiko this year. Love em 

Stolen pic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrived yesterday. Helberg strap


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on an SDGA007. Hasn't shipped yet, so it isn't quite "in the mail", but hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

I couldn't help the watch addiction. But this is in the mail









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

I just ordered the SARB017..it shipped this morning...pictures to follow😜


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Got my Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-03L and loving every minute of it (literally). Going to change out the original leather band for a Nato one. I'm the Nato king.

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Also got a Citizen Skyhawk JY0000-02e for a friend and switched out the rubber band for a Nato one. 

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Dharmaboy said:


> I couldn't help the watch addiction. But this is in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice watch. 
At a certain point I owned the black/yellow version but flipped it as I really disliked the bracelet. 
Unfortunately the weird lug-to lug (21mm) made it almost impossible to change to a different strap


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Very nice watch.
> At a certain point I owned the black/yellow version but flipped it as I really disliked the bracelet.
> Unfortunately the weird lug-to lug (21mm) made it almost impossible to change to a different strap


If I could figure out how to access my previous uploads from tapatalk, I'd show mine on a 21mm Strapcode Super Engineer II. It's super comfy and I love the look of it.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This one... after purchasing an available BLACK dial one on the forum, I found what I was originally pursuing, the Blumo.

Sellers photo....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After almost a two week wait they both are here. A photographer I am not.......but liking this blue dial a lot.



















Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

ToniDaTyga said:


> Got my Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-03L and loving every minute of it (literally). Going to change out the original leather band for a Nato one. I'm the Nato king.
> 
> Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


please post pics of the lugs and springbars when you get it off! I still want one of these but you can't swap the strap/bracelet between the two versions of this.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

teatimecrumpet said:


> please post pics of the lugs and springbars when you get it off! I still want one of these but you can't swap the strap/bracelet between the two versions of this.


I will. It will be awhile though. The Nato is coming out of Berlin. I'm getting this one.

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> Just pulled the trigger on an SDGA007. Hasn't shipped yet, so it isn't quite "in the mail", but hopefully it will be soon.


Shipped on 11/20, it was on my wrist yesterday, 11/22. Japan to New Jersey. The speed never ceases to amaze me.  This was my first experience ordering a watch through Rakuten, and it was smooth sailing all the way. I couldn't resist the prices. These are going for over $800 on eBay. Less than $700 on Rakuten.

Anyhow, what a cool watch. Very solid feeling, love the sapphire. The menu system is self-explanatory. It would be nice if the bracelet had half-links and/or a few micro-adjustments, but I got lucky and it fits perfectly for me. This should keep me entertained until my MM300 is back from warranty service. |>

























Old meets new.


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

early Christmas present.. SBDX001, coming from Higuchi.. yummy


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine shipped from Rakuten on 11/20 also. But mine is sitting at customs in San Francisco as I type this.:-(


----------



## linear_accelerator (Dec 11, 2013)

Citizen PMX56-3002, aka "Unobtainium" from Japan. Have been waiting patiently for one to come up for sale. Will be my first dive watch!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

SNJ007 sportura as a new employement gift to myself


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Could not resist Tuna anymore.

My wallet feels lighter now, but my weak side wrist will get stronger toting around the Tuna Can.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

SKZ323J1  leather band and smooth bezel being made by a fellow WUS!


----------



## fedechan (Sep 6, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on a Grand Seiko SBGR051 as a present for my recent graduation. I've chosen this watch after a very long search, and I can't wait to see it on my wrist!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Waiting for one of this for the Tuna.
Right now the package is stuck in Portuguese Customs...bloody bastards.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> SKZ323J1  leather band and smooth bezel being made by a fellow WUS!


Been considering this same watch as I want/need a white dial diver. That will be a good looking combo.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I have this watch in the mail, too.


Juanjo_NY said:


>


Plus this


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Just ordered one of these from Seiya, who I hope won't mind me stealing the pic. I won't be feeling festive until it arrives.


----------



## piscean (Nov 25, 2014)

Seiko presage SARX019.


----------



## Jmloyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Latest Seiko my Third !!! !


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

On it's way...


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

^ Nice! The perpetual calendar chrono is my next. Please post impressions when you get it.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Sure, will post some pics when it arrives. Thanks


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just got this at home, almost 36€ in taxes. 










Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## keepwatch (Oct 26, 2013)

Waiting for the Sun .... SUN019 that is .... and Very impatiently as well!!


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Was in the mail. SBCA001 lume is quite nicer than expected.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Got this today


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Wish said:


> Got this today


That's a very good Seiko with 7T86 quartz movement, which packs tons of functions. 
Perpetual calendar (day, date, month, leap year) Alarm, 1/5 second Chrono with split time measurement up to 24hours.
I have the SPC052, what model is yours?


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks man, you right it has so many features. The model Is SPC131.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Order this from Chino this week's Tuesday and received today friday at noon. The joy of appreciating the little things in life....


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

If everthing works out a autocilla 
Think it will a nice pair with my MM600, I know tonight.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Fawkesguy said:


> Shipped on 11/20, it was on my wrist yesterday, 11/22. Japan to New Jersey. The speed never ceases to amaze me.  This was my first experience ordering a watch through Rakuten, and it was smooth sailing all the way. I couldn't resist the prices. These are going for over $800 on eBay. Less than $700 on Rakuten.
> 
> Anyhow, what a cool watch. Very solid feeling, love the sapphire. The menu system is self-explanatory. It would be nice if the bracelet had half-links and/or a few micro-adjustments, but I got lucky and it fits perfectly for me. This should keep me entertained until my MM300 is back from warranty service. |>
> 
> ...


I am digging the minimalist look to the watch. No writing on the dial except SEIKO on the top and no tiny geegaws like moon phase and dials that can hardly be read but make the watch look busy. Enjoy the watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got to get over this recent Seiko Diver addiction........but not while the sales are going on😊 Been looking at this white dial SKZ323 for several weeks now and thanks to two previous and recent posts it pushed me over the edge. Ordered today.


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got a Spork on the way. Actually, I could have had this on Tuesday if the postman had bothered to bring it with him, instead of putting a little card through the letterbox ;(


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Just waiting...


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Awaiting a Citizen AS2031-57E:


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

teatimecrumpet said:


> please post pics of the lugs and springbars when you get it off! I still want one of these but you can't swap the strap/bracelet between the two versions of this.


The spring bars are curved. The lugs measure 23mm's. I got a 22mm Strap and it fit perfectly. I had no trouble sliding in the strap. There is a slight gap about 1mm but it by no means looks too small. It's barely noticeable. The curving in the bars doesn't affect the fit either.

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Came in the mail yesterday. Putting on that Seiko Jubilee bracelet and sizing it was such a pain. Took 2 hours with the L pins. 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I've got SKZ323J in the mail 
If I remember correctly it's no longer being produced but I found a NOS in skywatches.com.sg

Can't wait!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ordered the same one from Skywatches last Monday Dec 1st........can't wait as well. Last order from them to me took about 8-9 days.



muchacho_ said:


> View attachment 2253658
> 
> 
> I've got SKZ323J in the mail
> ...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Released in Japan just yesterday, December 6, the SBEG001 will be on its way over to me tomorrow. Had to experience the tap-light feature. Plus, it'll be my first ever digital Seiko.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

My SKX007 at Brazil customs since november 7th.
I really hate my country...


----------



## khoanguyen91 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have no idea why it rotated my picture


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

rasbrito said:


> My SKX007 at Brazil customs since november 7th.
> I really hate my country...
> 
> View attachment 2258370


Why such a delay? Is it common?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, this had been in the mail for a week or few...but now it's here...


----------



## MarcoUnkel (Sep 20, 2014)

My best friend just came back from Dubai, bought me this as a present ( The left one )






very happy


----------



## rtvdoorn (Nov 18, 2014)

Just bought this one from a private seller today, waiting until he mails it:


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8052 (1970). Received yesterday - Sweet sweet sweet.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

My first kinetic and the 007 as a gift for my nephew for Christmas. It will be his first Automatic. Let's hope he enjoys watches as much as I do.



















Borrowed pics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Acquistions_Analyst (Dec 3, 2014)

Seiko SBDC007 Shogun incoming.

1st time poster after one year of lurking on this forum. Three total purchases in 12 months share one thing in common: Seiko

Shogun should play nicely alongside SARB021 and SKX009.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Acquistions_Analyst said:


> Seiko SBDC007 Shogun incoming.
> 
> 1st time poster after one year of lurking on this forum. Three total purchases in 12 months share one thing in common: Seiko
> 
> Shogun should play nicely alongside SARB021 and SKX009.


welcome to team seiko!


----------



## Heylerds (Nov 24, 2014)

I got my self a SKX009 from Seiko3S and it was shipped yesterday, can't wait to get it


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

SARB017 officially in the mail


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It seems as if I have angered the watch gods as once I settled on a watch for Christmas the supplier sold out. When this had happened a couple of times I decided to order one of these while they were still in stock.


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 14, 2010)

Primo 6309-7049 
On wrong strap :-|


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

Just ordered this Citizen BM6401-07E


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, I enabled my watch addiction today. Stopped by an A.D. here in West L.A. and walked out with a new Seiko from the Recraft series. I love the brushed aluminum on the face. The movement is the same as my orange monster, however, the band is not as solid or hefty as I would prefer but it does have the same 7S26 movement. A plus is an exhibition case back. The gold minute markers and hands were a little 70's in styling but definitely is a departure from the norm for my collection. The picture pairs two of my favorites in life: Japanese mechanicals and German automobiles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a PMMM built on an SKX171 inbound. Now, just have to pick a bracelet.


----------



## 2013dcflyer (Jun 1, 2013)

Eski said:


> Just ordered this Citizen BM6401-07E


Love the Art Deco numbering. Very sharp! What is the case diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freud2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just arrived, 22mm leather strap, I think I'll try it in the Seiko 6309.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just bought the SKX007J to make company to the tuna and sumo. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Freud2004 said:


> Just arrived, 22mm leather strap, I think I'll try it in the Seiko 6309.


Nice one!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a Grand Seiko SBGV009 arriving tomorrow. :-!
I'm so exciting I'm going to wet myself! :-d


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey bro

Sorry for the delayed reply - this site doesn't seem to be informing me when there's a reply to a thread I've posted to.

The dimensions of the BM641 are:
Crystal 32mm
Bezel 38mm
Case 41mm
Case including crown 45mm
Lug width 21mm
Lug to lug 49mm
Thickness 11.2mm

ESK


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally got a Tuna on the way! Thanks to Seppia in the Sales Forum!








(pic borrowed from seller)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Finally got a Tuna on the way! Thanks to Seppia in the Sales Forum!
> 
> View attachment 2305010
> 
> (pic borrowed from seller)


Nice pick up. Seppia is a good guy.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Red Arrows Edition, can't wait!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

waited almost a month from Singapore to NY for this this white Stargate, and I couldn't be any happier.
Now some more waiting for the smooth bezel coming from Russia!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> waited almost a month from Singapore to NY for this this white Stargate, and I couldn't be any happier.
> Now some more waiting for the smooth bezel coming from Russia!


Great pics!


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

This is going to be Christmas present for my wife. I HOPE she likes it! Atomic, perpetual calendar, Eco-drive and world time.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Dharmaboy said:


> Why such a delay? Is it common?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I live in a country where bureaucracy and dishonesty are a major part of our day by day... despite the fact that we pay the most abusive taxes fees in the world our government gives nothing in return... terrible health, education and security... I'm really considering the possibility of leaving this country.


----------



## Heylerds (Nov 24, 2014)

Got this yesterday from Rakuten Seiko3S!


----------



## Rykon (Dec 11, 2014)

mine arrived yesterday... love the look...


----------



## Horological P (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi, I m new here.

This is not quite "in the mail" as it arrived on Friday.

So far I am really happy with it. I think my new strap suits it well.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Finally got a Tuna on the way! Thanks to Seppia in the Sales Forum!
> 
> View attachment 2305010
> 
> (pic borrowed from seller)


Just arrived! It's everything I was expecting....and more! Thanks Andrea!


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

My final purchase of the year (and most of next year as well). A much awaited 6139. Seller's photo.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

SEIKO SNZH55 for my FFF mod


----------



## cjd (Sep 2, 2008)

I just received the Shogun...now gotta wait till Xmas to open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO 5 6119-8460 70m Resist 'Gene Krantz' from 1971 (seller's pic).


----------



## Yrh0413 (Oct 3, 2014)

Incoming and arrived! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## rtvdoorn (Nov 18, 2014)

Just arrived, from a private seller:















It'll probably need a service seeing that the day indication doesn't work properly (it rotates, but is severely out of alignment), then again the watch was only 15 Eur.


----------



## Shounen (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

On its way from Seiya.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

PWack said:


> View attachment 2340970
> 
> 
> On its way from Seiya.


Wow, great looking watch!!


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Horological P said:


> Hi, I m new here.
> 
> This is not quite "in the mail" as it arrived on Friday.
> 
> So far I am really happy with it. I think my new strap suits it well.


Nice mine is on it's way


----------



## Yrh0413 (Oct 3, 2014)

Finally the unboxing has ended, my new GS in its full glory. ;-) review later.











Yrh0413 said:


> Incoming and arrived! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

See Below


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

I mean this looks Sexy Ridiculous.


Horological P said:


> Hi, I m new here.
> 
> This is not quite "in the mail" as it arrived on Friday.
> 
> So far I am really happy with it. I think my new strap suits it well.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful work done by Duncan (Cannop) & James (Hyman) on my 6105. Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

decided on a cheap one but a classic


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Waiting at home for my new daily beater SKX007J. Those guys from SEUR don't show up. 😡

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not really in the mail anymore as it arrived, been sized, and it's on my wrist today. Wanted a white diver so liking this SKZ323.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Classy


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Been a while since I had a new one, but this beauty just showed up this morning. SARB 066


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Horological P said:


> Hi, I m new here.
> 
> This is not quite "in the mail" as it arrived on Friday.
> 
> So far I am really happy with it. I think my new strap suits it well.


I have one of these, but this looks really good on the mesh! Very nice!


----------



## 24hourwatch (Dec 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> SARB017 officially in the mail


Congratulations! Where did you order from? The Dollar to Yen rate is so good for us shoppers in the States.


----------



## ato316 (Aug 22, 2011)

pulled the trigger this afternoon on a 009 i've been wanting to add to my collection for awhile. just got the tracking from creation, should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Horological P said:


> Hi, I m new here.
> 
> This is not quite "in the mail" as it arrived on Friday.
> 
> So far I am really happy with it. I think my new strap suits it well.


Really nice. What strap is that?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not saying that this is his strap.. but there is no excuse why no to at least try a mesh bracelet!!
22mm Unisex Mesh Steel Watch Band Strap Bracelet Safety Buckle Silver Hot | eBay


----------



## alano (Dec 31, 2014)

The mailman dropped this off today! SARB017 from Seiya. Ordered Saturday, arrived in Toronto on Wednesday. Great service!

New strap en route too.


----------



## willa1975 (Nov 17, 2013)

SBGJ003!

My wife is going to kill me.


----------



## Sens89 (Nov 16, 2014)

Made an offer well below asking not expecting the seller to accept, they did. Oops! Oh well, I think it'll look good on a black/grey/orange NATO strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I was somehow able to convince myself over the last couple days/week that a SARB033 was something I really *needed* to have. =) I just hit the order button. I think this is my first official JDM watch. I hope to have it by next weekend or maybe shortly thereafter... one can hope.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> I was somehow able to convince myself over the last couple days/week that a SARB033 was something I really *needed* to have. =) I just hit the order button. I think this is my first official JDM watch. I hope to have it by next weekend or maybe shortly thereafter... one can hope.


I guess I hit order at the worst time in Japan? I ordered this time of night on Thursday, which is just before noon in Japan on Friday. I even chose the expensive shipping option, but I guess they never moved on it because it's not "expected" to ship til Tuesday. Just my luck whenever I seem to order stuff from Japan or Hong Kong it's always just before or during a holiday weekend =)

I wasn't going to order a strap at first (oh this baby is getting taped up EVERY time I swap straps) but I ended up happening upon 2 that were of literally limited supply in stock that I just ordered them hoping at least one would be perfect. 1 is a Seiko OEM fitted-end leather strap with a Seiko dress clasp (which I'm hail-marying the ends will fit at least ONE of my 20mm lug watches). The other is 'Taiga' leather from some UK dealer which will definitely work and I think will look _ridiculous_ on the 033.

It's gonna be an exciting few days when this stuff starts coming in...


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

Seiko SCVS015


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have this one incoming...super excited!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

No longer in the mail, it's now here. :-!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, congrats, I love the retro looks of the self dater


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Srp311. The PVD black monster for m son.


----------



## Gary622 (Jan 27, 2014)

I *just* bought an SNZG09 green Seiko 5 automatic, and now I've got an SKX007K coming, along with an Oyster II bracelet for it... somebody stop me!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Gary622 said:


> I *just* bought an SNZG09 green Seiko 5 automatic, and now I've got an SKX007K coming, along with an Oyster II bracelet for it... somebody stop me!


the path you are on now is dark and dangerous. and often, you go it alone..... i mean we'll be here to talk n stuff but we won't really try to stop you... we'll encourage you tbh! lol

Edit: Update to my SARB; it's moving. it's on it's way. it is a glorious day. haha


----------



## Gary622 (Jan 27, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> the path you are on now is dark and dangerous. and often, you go it alone..... i mean we'll be here to talk n stuff but we won't really try to stop you... we'll encourage you tbh! lol
> 
> Edit: Update to my SARB; it's moving. it's on it's way. it is a glorious day. haha


Ah, the roller coaster ride that is package tracking...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Gary622 said:


> Ah, the roller coaster ride that is package tracking...


Just alerted by DHL that it should be here tomorrow. I'm now sorry for getting on Japan about delaying the actual ship date haha. It somehow got from Tokyo to Cincinnati (a strange hub for me in So Cal; i assumed LA or San Fran) overnight, so that's pretty impressive. DHL is usually pretty early to my neighborhood. I'd hope to have it secured inside at lease before I have to go to work...

Update: I guess it wasn't in Cincinnati at that time, but on it's way to Cincinatti, as I got later updates about it arriving there and processing there. I'm kinda not sure about it arriving tomorrow now, just because it still seems so far away, but it's weird I got a very specific text alert about it. But I'm pretty sure I've gotten things faster from farther away than that, so it could still be possible I suppose.


----------



## emt.asclepius (Dec 14, 2014)

Woot! Arrived today. Double order SARB017.


----------



## Hatfield (Jan 2, 2015)

I ordered a SARG003 from Seiya-San today, anyone know how long to expect shipping to the US?

Not my first Seiko, but it is my first JDM model. Very excited.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

Hatfield said:


> I ordered a SARG003 from Seiya-San today, anyone know how long to expect shipping to the US?
> 
> Not my first Seiko, but it is my first JDM model. Very excited.


I'd be excited, too. Congrats.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Usually 3 days.

My main watches are all JDM Seikos. Hope the SARG003 works out for you.


----------



## Gary622 (Jan 27, 2014)

double post - ignore.


----------



## Gary622 (Jan 27, 2014)

I do eCommerce at work. Nothing to do with watches, alas, but my crew is on the receiving end of a lot of package inquiries. Tracking information is really odd, especially from the USPS. They forget to scan stuff or don't update the system and you're thinking it hasn't progressed, when in fact it has. So did your stuff arrive? My SKX007 came in!



timetellinnoob said:


> Just alerted by DHL that it should be here tomorrow. I'm now sorry for getting on Japan about delaying the actual ship date haha. It somehow got from Tokyo to Cincinnati (a strange hub for me in So Cal; i assumed LA or San Fran) overnight, so that's pretty impressive. DHL is usually pretty early to my neighborhood. I'd hope to have it secured inside at lease before I have to go to work...
> 
> Update: I guess it wasn't in Cincinnati at that time, but on it's way to Cincinatti, as I got later updates about it arriving there and processing there. I'm kinda not sure about it arriving tomorrow now, just because it still seems so far away, but it's weird I got a very specific text alert about it. But I'm pretty sure I've gotten things faster from farther away than that, so it could still be possible I suppose.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This one, MM300!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

took said:


> This one, MM300!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will love it. Received mine today


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

merl said:


> You will love it. Received mine today


Can't wait, been daydreaming over it for a while now!

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

alano said:


> The mailman dropped this off today! SARB017 from Seiya. Ordered Saturday, arrived in Toronto on Wednesday. Great service!
> 
> New strap en route too.
> 
> View attachment 2472818


awesome. i have one in the mail too coming into toronto. did you get hit up with duties/customs?


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Rubber strap for my Tuna. 

It looks like most Rakuten vendors are sold out, so I bought one from a Kimono shop...... keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I am so, so, _so, *so *_excited!! 










(borrowed pic)


----------



## PinoyBoy (Oct 15, 2010)

I currently own 3 Seiko, all have been given to me as gifts. a few nights ago I bought my first Seiko on eBay. I hope the seller ships it soon, since I paid for it right after the auction ended. I hope that the watch is authentic and working. It may not be much, but it is my first Seiko that I've purchased. As you can see in the picture below, it is previously owned. The reason why I'm questioning its authenticity is because the clasp of the band and the case back has no Seiko markings. However, the markings on the dial and the caseback are consistent stating 6530 (I'm assuming that is the movement?). Comparing with my other Seiko, they all say "MOV'T JAPAN" in the dial and caseback.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Finally arrived yesterday 




Seiko Stargate by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not exactly in the mail. Picked it up locally yesterday. White stargate


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Let's make it 3 White Stargates in a row. Although I got mine 3 weeks ago. Maybe they are making a comeback.......


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

I´ve got the Seiko 6309-7040 coming.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Gary622 said:


> I do eCommerce at work. Nothing to do with watches, alas, but my crew is on the receiving end of a lot of package inquiries. Tracking information is really odd, especially from the USPS. They forget to scan stuff or don't update the system and you're thinking it hasn't progressed, when in fact it has. So did your stuff arrive? My SKX007 came in!


WTheck, I'm pretty sure i posted a reply to this lastnight? now it's gone? I must not have clicked send...... so I'll make this reply shorter. SARB033 showed up. Since I didn't get to it til after work and I didn't go out lastnight I haven't really worn it out. But I pulled 1 link from each side of the bracelet and it fit me perfectly. So far that's pretty cool. It's pretty nice, I'll have to wear it around a bit to see how I like it. It does wear a little bit bigger (a _little_ bit) than the 5's I've been wearing as 'dress'/work watches.

My straps have not arrived. One of those orders were cancelled actually. I felt weird because the SEiko clasp/strap I ordered was taking a week to 'prepare' shipment so I knew something was up. They told me yesterday it was backordered so I got a refund instead. The other strap, from the UK, it 'shipped' like 3 days ago, (according to the email notice from the seller) but the tracking has yet to update. So I have the watch, and neither of the straps =) But I look forward to the bracelet.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Seiko SARY057 on the way to my house.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

nice to see so many new white Stargate owners in one page.!
Got mine about a month ago!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> nice to see so many new white Stargate owners in one page.!
> Got mine about a month ago!


Wow no bezel? I think I like that look. More pics pls


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Wow no bezel? I think I like that look. More pics pls


here are couple more!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> here are couple more!


The more I see it without a bezel the more I like it. Was it difficult to remove the bezel?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

That is a custom made bezel he has. Original one was replaced.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

joey79 said:


> The more I see it without a bezel the more I like it. Was it difficult to remove the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've removed the bezel from my skx007, 011 and this one with this tool








its very easy if the tip is SHARP as a razor blade. I sharpen it before I use it to avoid scratching the case (happens once, learned from my mistake)

59yukon01 is right, is an smooth bezel I got from a fellow member.

I don't care much for bezels, but still like divers!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> That is a custom made bezel he has. Original one was replaced.


That is a custom made bezel? I am really liking that look


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I've removed the bezel from my skx007, 011 and this one with this tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really into mods but juanjo, you may have just changed my mind.

The beauty of this particular mod is that you do not have to open the watch, almost like changing the strap.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Now where do I find these bezels? Have tried yokobies and dagaz, no luck.


----------



## CaptCaper (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a 007 j coming and also I ordered a Strapcode Super Oyster 22/18 from Amazon. My first Seiko was a 7548 SQ Divers Pepsi for 18 years bought new in 1983??? Seemed like so much money. God bless the wife for pushing me to get it. I was a Diver then. I beat the heck out it evey day use building my life..working with my hands doing just about everything imagined. Back then it was hard to find Seiko Rubber straps as they were expensive and couldn't be found. NO internet. And after a while my Jeweler had a case with the black bezel he transfered over my movement to it as my case was spent. In 1998 I bought a Pipin kinetic 275 series. Used that until a couple of years ago. Don't work now needs to be sent in.
At that point I discovered Luminox Field Chrono Alarm with a sound box back. Very Loud alarm. My daily use now is a Mariner 6252 quartz Divers everyday. It's a heck of a watch. Built like a brick sh** house. I wish I bought the mechanical but $950 was too much for my needs. I am amazed on how you can find info from Luminox and Ronda,Sellita for these watches. I love the illumination on these. The cystals being Sapphire have never scratched and or shattered in my work day use for years of service. I would love to the the 007 a Sapphire crystal. 
With all that history I need a backup and to have some fun with a mechanical which I've never owned now the Pipin is down and I'm nostalgic for something similar to my first divers. Tired of sending out for batteries,etc. I'll use this mechanical until it craps out. No servicing.
I am attached to the Pipin for sentimental reasons and might at some point spend the $200 plus for service required. But It will still be a kinetic. It is comfortable to wear out of all of them so far actually. 
Cheers


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Has arrived and is AMAZING!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

took said:


> Has arrived and is AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only agree to that


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

This one is in the mail. Been wanting one for a long time. I did however pay more than the original MSRP. Oh well.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

No longer in transit- after a quick strap change to leather!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered one of these.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Officialy in the mail


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this isn't Seiko specific, but a strap i ordered for my SARB033 from the UK _cleared thru customs_ in Los Angeles 4.5 days ago, and hasn't budged since. if it cleared through customs, why the hell hasn't it moved?? it's 35 miles away from me just sitting somewhere in a sorting bin or something? what can they POSSIBLY be holding it for? open it up, inspect it, whatever, BUT SEND IT ALONG TO ME DAMMIT. I realize some people wait months for customs in the worst scenario, but this is a little ridiculous for a $20 watch strap from the UK to California. Sent via letter as well. This is so stupid. I should have had it on the 8th or 9th at the latest (considering I could drive to LA in 45 minutes/1 hour) and tracking STILL won't update. I thought the message 'passed through customs' was a GOOD sign, but it must not mean what that combination of words is _supposed _to mean. At first I was like 'ugh, it hasn't updated still? oh well it cleared through, it'll update at the next hub in a day or two, no biggie.' But now I'm pretty close to frustration/anger as I can get without physically getting huffy and puffy. =)

I believe I placed the order on 1/2... this probably seems whiny, but dang, it's 2015. Int'l Shipping is as fast as ever.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Just landed...


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a Seiko SRP273K on the way from an Amazon seller. I first looked at the J version of the SRP273 in the hope I might get ether an Arabic or Roman/ English day wheel(I wanted something different then all of the Spanish/English day wheels on my other Seiko watches)but the cheapest i could find was $180 for it. I then looked on Amazon and found a USA seller that was selling a K version for $150 and I bought it.(As much as I wanted a different type day wheel, saving $30 is much better)

This watch will be my daily wearer due to size and ability to wear under the sleeve of a long sleeve coat while wearing a coat. I should see it by Friday of this week

I have the all black ion plated SRP277 version but it is very hard to read under less then optimal light. For those that like the size of the Seiko SNZG military line of watches but want a hand wind version, I recommend you hop on this line of Seiko watches before they are gone. This is the first of the watches with the 4R36 that I have seen where Seiko allowed it to embrace its handwinding abilities with a big crown that is easy to grip.(Most of the new Seiko 4R36 watches have a ether a tiny crown designed as an after thought or a screw down crown)

Pic from the internet


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

sbdx012


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## svokaj (Nov 4, 2013)

Just ordered this one
.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Just arrived today!

Bad cellphone pic, but this SARX001 is a beauty.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

svokaj said:


> Just ordered this one
> .
> View attachment 2602658


I have the same watch, Eco-Drive, perpetual calendar, dual time, minute repeater, alarm. But it will take couple of hours, for you to set up the watch


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

svokaj said:


> Just ordered this one
> .
> View attachment 2602658


I love that watch and I have had mine for several years. That version is the best looking version in my mind. As was mentioned before be prepared to spend a few hours with the manual for the first time to set it all up. It is a very cool watch. I love the minute repeater function.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

very nice. wear it in good health.

what model is it?



Buellrider said:


> This one is in the mail. Been wanting one for a long time. I did however pay more than the original MSRP. Oh well.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Davidhu said:


>


I complain about the gold and red, but I am starting to appreciate its roots more and more.

It's not really appropriate if you're not a WIS. That alone is what's turning me on.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Seiko SRP495 AKA Stargate II with 4r36 movement!

@206 - 10% off coupon I couldn't resist! 
Seiko Divers Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SRP495


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Seiko SRP495 AKA Stargate II with 4r36 movement!
> 
> @206 - 10% off coupon I couldn't resist!
> Seiko Divers Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SRP495


Sorry, but I just stole this and posted it in the Head's Up, I saw a bargain here thread. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Just ordered this one, the Giugiaro-designed Spirit SCED017.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

dsbe90 said:


> Sorry, but I just stole this and posted it in the Head's Up, I saw a bargain here thread. I hope you don't mind.


don't mind it at all!! just checked and is sold out. So you probably made a good thing there!


----------



## Konigstiger96 (Nov 7, 2014)

Just purchased this

And have an SSC031 I won from the lucky draw on the way

Unfortunately I'll probably be overseas when both watches arrive so there's an even longer wait


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

SARB017 from Seiya is in the mail.


----------



## streetrocket3 (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got my seiko sport 5 diver blue dial today and this the SSC081 is arriving Friday!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Another great mod from Carlowus is on the way.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Neato, i do think a shortcoming of that series is the lack of lume.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

powerband said:


> Just ordered this one, the Giugiaro-designed Spirit SCED017.


ah, same series as the Aliens Bishop watch


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Unfortunately this never made it to my door. 
I received a full refund from amazon and ordered it again but from a different seller.

Im really puzzled by the fact that the seller dispatched merchandise to an international buyer without using the tracking option for shipping. This was the case for both sellers. I hope that this time it will arrive.



captain_hx said:


> SEIKO SNZH55 for my FFF mod


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I caved in and ordered the SARB065 Cocktail Time from iBuyJP on EBay and then I fell in love with the blue dial on the Orient Star Standard Date, so that is also en route. Of course, then I had to order a larger display case for my watches, as the six-watch case is now too small. I knew this would happen!


----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

My first Orange Monster is in the mail!


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally ordered the prospex GMT sun023 I've lusted over ever since I first saw pics of it last year. Can't wait for next week to get here!


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)

My first Monster


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Doorbell rang 20 mins ago, amazon evening delivery! My first Seiko diver arrived! Haven't taken it out of the box yet, but now I will!!









Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

cirian75 said:


> ah, same series as the Aliens Bishop watch


Yes. Somewhere in this antifreeze mess is the Guigiaro watch:


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's a picture when Bishop still had his sh!* together:


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

just ordered


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

What's that?


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

It's SBDC027


Seppia said:


> What's that?


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

The "new" Sumo.


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

This Seiko


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jan 10, 2015)

Just traded for this ecozilla LNIB condition, very happy camper


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Seppia said:


> What's that?


New 50th Anniversary Limited Edition Seiko Sumo. To be released January 27th. Can't wait to see pics...

A couple of threads floating around about this and the new (and IMO beautiful) MM300 Limited Edition. I'd attach the thread link but I'm using tapatalkand don't know how. Google SBDC027.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> New 50th Anniversary Limited Edition Seiko Sumo. To be released January 27th. Can't wait to see pics...
> 
> A couple of threads floating around about this and the new (and IMO beautiful) MM300 Limited Edition. I'd attach the thread link but I'm using tapatalkand don't know how. Google SBDC027.





Davidhu said:


> It's SBDC027





m0tty said:


> The "new" Sumo.


Thanks!
Very nice


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I have one of these on the way from Japan:


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

normanparkinson said:


> I have one of these on the way from Japan:
> View attachment 2659834


show us the front>?!


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Everybody needs a yellow-dialed watch, right?! That's my justification anyway. ;-)


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

crazeazn said:


> show us the front>?!


I was going to save that for when it arrived, but as you've asked...


----------



## pgvoorhees (Dec 6, 2014)

I've got a blue angel in the way. I'm very excited!


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

normanparkinson said:


> I was going to save that for when it arrived, but as you've asked...
> View attachment 2661498


THAT IS HOT>


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SRP637. I was thinking about getting a baby tuna SRP227 & Yobokies SS shroud, but after going through the effort required in fitting one, this route was going to be much simpler. Also have the baby tuna hands on the way to complete the look.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

No longer in the mail-Delivered today


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

SSB005


----------



## high.society (Feb 10, 2010)

My sister is heading to Japan tomorrow and will bring back a Seiko Alpinist when her vacation is done


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

high.society said:


> My sister is heading to Japan tomorrow and will bring back a Seiko Alpinist when her vacation is done


Nice sister :-!


----------



## Carrot01 (Jul 17, 2013)

this seiko A031-5019 (first seiko lcd with an alarm)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

citizen PMD56-2952 on the way from Japan slowly. My first Titanium watch. My first citizen radio watch. My first citizen JDM. will have to use the japanese sync app on my phone.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I have the new Prospex Orange Monster and the new Prospex Tuna Monster also in the air. I couldn't decide between them, so I went for both. I'm not sure if I'll keep them both, but I probably will when they get here.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Got Orange Sumo on Jan 3rd
Got Silver Sumo Thailand Limited on Jan 5th
Now my Blumo is coming from Rakuten ^__^


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Not a Seiko, but it's in the family and I spend most of my time in the Seiko forum. I've been wanting a blue dial, but I am not big on having more than one colour of the exact same design, so no SARB045 or SARX005, even though they are both spectacular. This Orient Star Standard Date fits into my collection nicely and is in the same design spirit as the SARB/SARX watches that I love.


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Good looking watch and quite a few 'firsts' - nice


----------



## mata777 (Sep 6, 2013)

SKX007J inbound! Only $99 after cashing in $73 in ebay bucks!


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a Snowflake on its way to me. Currently "held in bonded area" aka stuck in customs...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I found an SRP493J1 on ebay, sent an offer to the seller, which happen to be a WIS member.. well, is now on my way! Big thanks to the fellow WIS!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Been wearing this all week since my daughter was born...


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Been wearing this all week since my daughter was born...


why is there a paw print on the bracelet?? thought you became a dad adopting a dog at first :-! congratulations


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Snzh53 for me


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

You will love it! Great blue dial and hard to beat for the price. Got mine on leather as well



Seppia said:


> Snzh53 for me


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

How's this for a double whammy today? A package from the U.S., then one from Japan.

SRP637 and SARB065. I guess now I'm ready to dive into cocktail time.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

None yet, but boy are there several potentials... Got bit by the bug again recently after a few years of hiatus.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> You will love it! Great blue dial and hard to beat for the price. Got mine on leather as well


Actually, your prior posts are the ones I will blame when my wife will ask me about this acquisition


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Actually, your prior posts are the ones I will blame when my wife will ask me about this acquisition


Glad I could be of assistance and I'll take the blame😃 I got mine for only $118, so it was easier to fess up to my wife due to bargain price.


----------



## NastySquirrel (Jan 18, 2015)

I've got a SKA495 and a SSC031 on their way.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one. First Sumo.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Resistance was futile. Now I have to move my Black Monster and SKX007 to make some room and to supplement funding. I hope it's a fair trade/wise move.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

look like we have the same watch in the mail!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> look like we have the same watch in the mail!


It was supposed to be the new Sumo *OR* this one. You know how that goes, lol. Congrats!


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Resistance was futile. Now I have to move my Black Monster and SKX007 to make some room and to supplement funding. I hope it's a fair trade/wise move.





Juanjo_NY said:


> look like we have the same watch in the mail!


It seems like the new shrouded Monster (Tuna Monster?) is a hit, eh? I am wearing mine right now after it showed up a couple of days ago


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Man I really like that! Love the new dial/indices as to me it gives it a classic look like the older Seiko divers from say the 7002's and before. I've been wanting a Shogun, but will now have to rethink things.


Radar1 said:


> This one. First Sumo.
> 
> View attachment 2720009


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Man I really like that! Love the new dial/indices as to me it gives it a classic look like the older Seiko divers from say the 7002's and before. I've been wanting a Shogun, but will now have to rethink things.


I liked my Shogun a lot, but will let you know my impressions between the two when this one lands early next week. This lacks Ti, but it is also Diashield, has sapphire, and a higher-end bezel than the Shogun. Only 2000 pieces as well. At $400 less it is certainly going to hold its own - or more.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

You must have found a good price then as I'm seeing these in the $700 range now and Shogun I'm seeing about $100 more. Looking forward to your impression.


Radar1 said:


> I liked my Shogun a lot, but will let you know my impressions between the two when this one lands early next week. This lacks Ti, but it is also Diashield, has sapphire, and a higher-end bezel than the Shogun. Only 2000 pieces as well. At $400 less it is certainly going to hold its own - or more.


----------



## jadtexas (May 25, 2014)

I got this on the way, can't wait. 

NOT MY PIC


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

New to the site and fairly new to watches in general. Been reading alot on here before registering.
Was a busy watch week last week.
Some posts on this site introduced me to and helped me decide to ordered this:







Then I found out about the "newer" version the next day (thanks again to a post on here) and ordered it as well so I can compare and decide which I like. 







I also ordered this for my father in law:







And I found this on the same site:







And ordered it for me. 
Going to be a tough couple weeks waiting for these deliveries, lol


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> You must have found a good price then as I'm seeing these in the $700 range now and Shogun I'm seeing about $100 more. Looking forward to your impression.


Nagata Jewelers on Rakuten had them for $510. I got the last one from them. 10keiya also had them for that price but wouldn't ship to Canada. Their pages suggest that they will ship to the US (which it is odd disparity, IMO), so if they had some left it might be a good option for you.

I just checked and both companies are now sold out.

Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx PROSPEX 2000 book domestic divers watch 50th anniversary commemorative SBDC027 mens watch watches quantity limited #113287 â-. released in late January appointment booking products

NAGATA JEWELRY | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx SEIKO PROSPEX domestic divers watch 50th anniversary commemorative limited model watch mens automatic winding mechanical SBDC027 [SBDX012]


----------



## Usui (Feb 13, 2009)

Just had Seiya put a sbdc007 shogun in the mail for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Usui said:


> Just had Seiya put a sbdc007 shogun in the mail for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


15x points special right now,
good time to buy from Rakuten


----------



## Carrot01 (Jul 17, 2013)

apparently mint 0439-5007 due to be sent to me this week, love the clean lines & simplicity of this watch.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Delayed but finally arrived. Will spend some time on the wrist before it goes on the bench for a fff mod.












captain_hx said:


> Unfortunately this never made it to my door.
> I received a full refund from amazon and ordered it again but from a different seller.
> 
> Im really puzzled by the fact that the seller dispatched merchandise to an international buyer without using the tracking option for shipping. This was the case for both sellers. I hope that this time it will arrive.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I just bought a Seiko SNKN05 which is part of the Recraft series.

It was a toss up between this watch and the leather strapped SNKN07. I like them both however I like the red dial more and I suspect the gray dial of the N07 will be hard to read in very low light and suffer the same fate as my SRP277K in which it stays in its box because it is not able to be read in any light but direct light due to the black case and black dial. I would have liked to have the leather strap since most metal bands don't fit well for me (ether too loose or too tight) but the SNKN05 was only a few dollars more so if it don't fit right i can get a leather strap for it.

The watch is 22mm correct?

Here is a pic(not mine)


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

This kind of design mess is the reason why Seiko watches will never have a "high end" status


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

new monster 641 with the shroud! Now the wait begins!


----------



## WallyWest (Jan 20, 2015)

Another long time reader and first time poster here. I'm a definite watch newbie (I've pretty much only owned a few timex and g-shocks over the years) and I decided to start small. Nothing too special coming but I bought these on the weekend and it's a start


----------



## Seikoaddict (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm waiting on this monster! Minty!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> This kind of design mess is the reason why Seiko watches will never have a "high end" status


Really? So what's your take on an MM600? Not up to the task?


----------



## kalibur (Sep 9, 2009)

Not my pic but its on the way, no thanks to pics in this forum.


----------



## jadtexas (May 25, 2014)

kalibur said:


> Not my pic but its on the way, no thanks to pics in this forum.


What's the model number? That looks hot.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

jadtexas said:


> What's the model number? That looks hot.


SDGZ013http://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-brightz-automatic-sdgz013

gorgeous watch, congrats


----------



## jadtexas (May 25, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> SDGZ013http://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-brightz-automatic-sdgz013
> 
> gorgeous watch, congrats


Thanks man, appreciate the info!


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally got one of these coming!


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

This!! From Rakuten at $127, shipping included.

Will be looooong days until I receive it.


----------



## svokaj (Nov 4, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> I have the same watch, Eco-Drive, perpetual calendar, dual time, minute repeater, alarm. But it will take couple of hours, for you to set up the watch


Arrived yesterday, as You said, i`ve spent some time, about an 1 hour, to set the time date etc.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Really? So what's your take on an MM600? Not up to the task?
> 
> View attachment 2750713
> 
> ...


Amazing looking watch!


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

WallyWest said:


> Another long time reader and first time poster here. I'm a definite watch newbie (I've pretty much only owned a few timex and g-shocks over the years) and I decided to start small. Nothing too special coming but I bought these on the weekend and it's a start


Whats the exact model number and how much is it? Thx


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Patrick333 said:


> Whats the exact model number and how much is it? Thx


*BM8475-00F*

Amazon.com: Citizen Men's BM8475-00F Black Canvas Strap Eco-Drive Watch: Citizen: Watches

Had it for a NY second.. a watch that you can't see the time unless under perfect lighting conditions is no bueno IMO, plus the lume is very weak!


----------



## WallyWest (Jan 20, 2015)

Patrick333 said:


> Whats the exact model number and how much is it? Thx


The model number is BM8475-00F and it was $88 at jomashop


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

SNKL09 (recently returned a Seiko chrono purchase that I found to be too big for me). This will be the only mechanical in my collection currently.

I had the blue version previously (SNKL07). I love the shape of this case, and this one has black background on day / date, which I prefer. Also, I like the red seconds hand.

I could imagine attempting a mod at some point with this one. I've seen some nice explorer builds with this case.

Will be going on brown leather. Borrowed photo:


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

New Orange Monster SBDC023 is here. It looks really nice in person.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss, now go back to the Rolex section! And don't let the page hit you on the way out.



sergio65 said:


> This kind of design mess is the reason why Seiko watches will never have a "high end" status


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a Seiko 7T34-6A00 on the way.


----------



## Deformlux (Jan 29, 2015)

My first post here. So hello everyone. I just received the shipping notification for a SKX007. Should be here next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I have my first JDM Citizen for this year on the way.

BJ7081-51E Promaster Land GMT

































Incoming from DutyFreeIsland


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I have my first JDM Citizen for this year on the way.
> 
> BJ7081-51E Promaster Land GMT
> 
> ...


This one looks like it's going to be a hit!


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

WallyWest said:


> The model number is BM8475-00F and it was $88 at jomashop


Thanks a lot.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

JoeTritium said:


> Ignorance is bliss, now go back to the Rolex section! And don't let the page hit you on the way out.


Well Seiko seems to hit that sweet spot. You have great watches like the monster's, 007's and BFK's at very reasonable prices. You then have examples such as the gps solars being more expensive and you also have the Grand Seikos.

Seiko caters for what one can afford, which is a good thing IMO anyway.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Slonie said:


> This one looks like it's going to be a hit!


I'm looking forward to it. b-)


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

svokaj said:


> Arrived yesterday, as You said, i`ve spent some time, about an 1 hour, to set the time date etc.
> View attachment 2754010


Anyone have a model number for this one?

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

kpc001 said:


> Anyone have a model number for this one?


BL9000-83E (caliber 9000)


----------



## svokaj (Nov 4, 2013)

yes, right. BL9000-83E or BL9006-87E
discontinued model. good luck to find one


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I've seen a few of them recently. Just search diligently and I bet a few will turn up for you (I comb the Citizens for sale regularly - retail, auction, WatchRecon, etc)


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on an Alpinist... seiya had a sale, couldn't help myself.


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

Sentient_meat said:


> Just pulled the trigger on an Alpinist... seiya had a sale, couldn't help myself.
> 
> View attachment 2811394


nice!
how much was it if you don't mind me asking.
I like that model.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

joey79 said:


> . Seiko caters for what one can afford, which is a good thing IMO anyway.


That alone is what drives away the conspicuous consumers. They aren't looking for quality at various price points. They are looking for something that we can't, or won't in many cases, afford. Typically they will grossly overspend on items that they can't afford, have high credit card debt, lease cars they never own so that they can drive vehicles far beyond their income, pay interest on their home for 20 years and wind up on skid row if they lose their job, etc., etc.

Watch American Psycho sometime and you'll get my point. The concept of Seiko is just so far beyond the simple-minded wannabe snob that many just can't understand their logic.


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

New_World said:


> nice!
> how much was it if you don't mind me asking.
> I like that model.


Around $360, free shipping


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Sentient_meat said:


> Just pulled the trigger on an Alpinist...
> 
> View attachment 2811394


Also just pulled the trigger on an Alpinist, this initial 1961 model:















I've never seen one anywhere close to this condition, which is a little troubling.
But, it's hard to believe a redial/refinish could be this clean/correct, and the seller was good (listed it among a bunch of same-period NOS items), so I risked it.

Can't wait to see it in person.

Some schwag coming with it:


----------



## kennym (Dec 20, 2012)

SNZE99. Just put in the mail yesterday by another WUS member. Described as a good beater by the seller, it's just what I need and I'm anxious to receive it. 
Image is not the actual watch but it is the correct model borrowed from a google search.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

The Citizen By0000-56e that I got yesterday!


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, that escalated quickly...


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Hope those pics aren't to scale ;-)


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Got a new in box Seiko SHC033 diver coming. I got it on Amazon. These have been discontinued for years and are actually just as much of a classic as the SKX007 and SKX009 due to its long selling life and the fact that it first came out in the 1980's.

When I first noticed this watch at the Seiko company store in 2004 I totally ignored it as I was on a Seiko auto diver kick and it was selling more then a SKX173(even when both were at a discount) at the Seiko store. But a couple of years ago I started to look for a good example of one as I switched to a job that i was desk bound and my automatic watches died on my wrist due to not being wound.

It took a while but I found one that was new and still working on its original battery.

When I get it, it will be taken to get the battery replaced and then worn daily.

Pic is from the net until i get the watch


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Collected this Flightmaster from the post office today:


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Been wanting one of these for a Loooooooooong time. Should be here any day now. SUMO Ti;-)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

JoeTritium said:


> Been wanting one of these for a Loooooooooong time. Should be here any day now. SUMO Ti;-)


Excellent choice!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I received a SCEB009 from Chino today. Quick reply (even over the weekend) and fast shipping.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally!!! Arrived today and I'm very pleased and great price.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Bought on Wednesday night and it was delivered this morning at a friend's house in Japan! He will meet me here within a couple of weeks. can't wait!! Already in love 
Seiko Sumo 50th Anniversary LE (SBDC027)


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I can now move this one from the "In the Mail" column to "On the Wrist"

Citizen BJ7081-51E Promaster Land GMT


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I can now move this one from the "In the Mail" column to "On the Wrist"
> 
> Citizen BJ7081-51E Promaster Land GMT
> 
> ...


Looks good. I've been considering the same watch myself. More pics would be highly appreciated. Hows the lume?


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

That Promaster Land GMT is awesome. I just wish the inside bezel was a timer and not a compass... So close! (don't mind me, I'm just perpetually on the hunt for cool internal timing bezels)


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Looks good. I've been considering the same watch myself. More pics would be highly appreciated. Hows the lume?


I'll get a lume shot soon. Seems to be typical Citizen strong blue.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Hows the lume?


Pretty good. LOL


----------



## Carrot01 (Jul 17, 2013)

this 0634-5009


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

A Seiko SARB 017 from Japan. Since I'm in South America and it's being shipped to my home in Vancouver, it'll arrive well in advance of my return. I have heard the model is discontinued, always like the look of the watch and would have been very disappointed if they sold out prior to my purchase.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

JoeTritium said:


> Ignorance is bliss, now go back to the Rolex section! And don't let the page hit you on the way out.


Don't be a hater... He does have a Stowa, grand Seiko... why you picking on us Rolex wearers? Most watches are cool, people are on WUS because they like watches, most of us have many different brands, like each and every one for what they are. Rolex is a brand that make reliable, solid timepieces that appreciate because of that fact, seiko are similar in that regard.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Feb 4, 2015)

A Citizen AS4030-59E will be shortly on its way to me. Counting the seconds until it is here-no, wait, I can`t because it hasn´t arrived yet!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Have mostly been on Citizen watches however this forum got me looking at Seikos aswell now. User AirWatch thread (and great pictures) here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-currently-rare-ssc231-solar-chronograph-967887.html influenced me to order this last week 







Then I stumbled upon this a day later for an almost too good to pass up price 







User goody2141s thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-t...2.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1382122?page=1 helped with this purchase aswell. Influenced by that thread I already purchsed new bands to try out.
So I now have my first two Seikos on the way


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

normanparkinson said:


> Collected this Flightmaster from the post office today:
> View attachment 2866217


awesome. got a year/month for it based on the serial?


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

I've got an SARG007 preparing to ship from Japan. The wait is killing me. 

Cheers,
Chris


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

The serial number is 9N0067. It was advertised as being from November 1999, but of course it is from 1989, and quite a low number. It is in pretty good condition, with no scratches on the crystal or bezel, not that my eyes can see any way.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6139-7101 (Seller's photo)...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

heyheyuw said:


> I've got an SARG007 preparing to ship from Japan. The wait is killing me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris
> ...


And here she is!


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I rescued my Scuba Master today from two weeks of imprisonment by Customs.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

Seiko King Quartz 9923 (twin quartz). A bit shabby-looking from the seller's photos, but it's stainless steel and should be fixable.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Srp307 enroute


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Seiko SBDC027
(Pic borrowed from the net)


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

Pulsar (Seiko) PSR 10


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Have mostly been on Citizen watches however this forum got me looking at Seikos aswell now. User AirWatch thread (and great pictures) here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-currently-rare-ssc231-solar-chronograph-967887.html influenced me to order this last week
> View attachment 2908738
> 
> An excellent watch for the price. I bought mine(the stainless steel cased one with leather strap) because of the fact it is one of the only watches i have seen recently with large glow in the dark numbers.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Just arrived....and worn


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Valentine's Day trifecta. All three of my top picks on the way. I know, last one is not a Seiko or Citizen but it was #1 on my list.


----------



## granzzow (Apr 1, 2012)

Seiko SRP639K1 received today and SSC031 lucky draw winner from Joe, Arizona Fine Time (Thanks Joe again for this lovely timepiece)







(T


----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

SBGX085 It should be here sometime this week.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

An Alpinist is in the air over the Pacific right now, headed in my direction.

The Chicago customs black hole will determine if I have my hands on it later this week or sometime next week.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

SBDC027 arrived last week, but the Citizen is seemingly on the slowest plane from Hong Kong ever... Hope to see it sometime this month!

Also, newly en-route for a special someone... Still working on getting her to want a 2205/4205/Eco-Drive diver, but in the meantime:









(SYMD91, pictured much larger than actual-size)


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

SARB033 currently in customs. Not sure which type of brown strap to go for.
Spirit pics from google:


----------



## Ruffnsmov (Feb 16, 2015)

1st post and new watch for work on its way.







Seiko Kinetic Diver SKA371P2


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Ruffnsmov said:


> 1st post and new watch for work on its way.
> View attachment 2986538
> 
> Seiko Kinetic Diver SKA371P2


Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Ruffnsmov said:


> 1st post and new watch for work on its way.
> View attachment 2986538
> 
> Seiko Kinetic Diver SKA371P2


Very nice choice - you're off to a good start!


----------



## mjm24 (Dec 12, 2007)

SARY055 and SARG003 ordered (not technically in the mail yet) from Seiko3s


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I purchased yesterday from the sale forum from bensdaddyjoe.

Now waiting for its arrival.


----------



## Nebo (Feb 10, 2015)

i am still waiting seiko monster to ship from amazon which ship it from singpore


----------



## Nebo (Feb 10, 2015)

i like it best with this strap very nice i hope to buy it one day


Dr Vin said:


> SARB033 currently in customs. Not sure which type of brown strap to go for.
> Spirit pics from google:
> View attachment 2985474
> View attachment 2985482
> View attachment 2985490


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Citizen x Toyota 86 watch hasn't been heard from in 10 days after leaving HK... Should I send out a search party?









Maybe a good thing, as this is spacing out the new arrivals...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Dr Vin said:


> SARB033 currently in customs. Not sure which type of brown strap to go for.
> Spirit pics from google:
> View attachment 2985474
> View attachment 2985482
> View attachment 2985490


Thanks for sharing, this have me seriously considering brown leather for my SARB. That look outstanding!


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

So I thought I had a new old stock PSR-10 on the way, but it turns out I had another thing coming!









Getting burned on Amazon and having to deal with the hassle of a return... Priceless.

-Slonie


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Really?
Amazon has the most incredibly customer friendly return policy I have ever seen. 
You just need to print a label and drop it at any UPS store. 
Amazon gives you the luxury of taking chances.


----------



## aston.db4 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got a SARG009 from Higuchi and a SARB035 from Seiya in the mail. I'm curious to see which watch comes first.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Really?
> Amazon has the most incredibly customer friendly return policy I have ever seen.
> You just need to print a label and drop it at any UPS store.
> Amazon gives you the luxury of taking chances.


Ah, but it was a seller *on* Amazon... They'll take the return, but shipping is on me. What a joke, right? Oh well, live and learn...:rodekaart


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

aston.db4 said:


> I got a SARG009 from Higuchi and a SARB035 from Seiya in the mail. I'm curious to see which watch comes first.


Nice, return back with your first impressions. I love my SARG009 but always thought the SARBs were too small at 38mm. Interested on your thoughts.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh sh*t, I'm sorry. 
Happened to my wife as well, always have to check return policy


----------



## aston.db4 (Dec 28, 2007)

Buellrider said:


> Nice, return back with your first impressions. I love my SARG009 but always thought the SARBs were too small at 38mm. Interested on your thoughts.


I had a SCVs003 before but returned it due to a dial defect where the Seiko logo caused a dent in the dial when it was installed at the Seiko factory. SARBs are comparable to the 36mm Datejusts at a fraction of the cost.

Looking forward to the SARG009. Always been a big fan of lume dials, especially when it's numbers instead of indices.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Oh sh*t, I'm sorry.
> Happened to my wife as well, always have to check return policy


Kind of a bummer, but you don't expect the actual listing to be 100% wrong when you order something... Oh well!

PS: Because I decided I needed more excitement, I've now got this on the way... Will it impress in person? Will it work as described? Stay tuned!
(at the very least, I trust that the watch that arrives will actually be the same model as the ad ;-) )









Crossing my fingers...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Slonie said:


> Ah, but it was a seller *on* Amazon... They'll take the return, but shipping is on me. What a joke, right? Oh well, live and learn...:rodekaart


That's a bit harsh. You should not have to pay for shipping costs if you received an incorrect product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

Nebo said:


> i like it best with this strap very nice i hope to buy it one day





Mediocre said:


> Thanks for sharing, this have me seriously considering brown leather for my SARB. That look outstanding!


I decided to go for a custom made strap in black cherry leather. Kindly being made by steveostraps.com

I'll get some photos up in a few weeks once I receive the SARB and strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)

I have these two in the air. The Alpinist will go on a Hirsch Buffalo strap and be a nice alternative to my Sinn. The Citizen will go on a Hirsch Pure and be a lightweight alternative to the tank that is my TSAR. I also like the unique hand sets on both of these models.


----------



## LesDrive (Apr 8, 2009)

This Citizen Altichron is on its way.... maybe in a week or so I should have it.


----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

Watchadoo for the OM just ordered!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

model #? Is this a woman's watch? Can't say i've seen a crown guard like that for a seiko. Love the color scheme



Slonie said:


> Kind of a bummer, but you don't expect the actual listing to be 100% wrong when you order something... Oh well!
> 
> PS: Because I decided I needed more excitement, I've now got this on the way... Will it impress in person? Will it work as described? Stay tuned!
> (at the very least, I trust that the watch that arrives will actually be the same model as the ad ;-) )
> ...


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

teatimecrumpet said:


> model #? Is this a woman's watch? Can't say i've seen a crown guard like that for a seiko. Love the color scheme


Yup, a 2A22 diver, ladies size. Of course the really cool model to get would be the 2205 diver which looks almost identical but is high-beat automatic (and has hands similar to a 6159 diver...)
See this thread for some good info and photos: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/brace-ladies-vintage-seiko-divers-292248.html

That said, I figured there might be more of a chance of the quartz version working out for me as my first foray into vintage Seiko. It looks pretty clean from the photos, too (cleaner than most at the price, and possibly all-original too...). Hope it's a runner!

I think these ladies divers (and the 4205-014x too, aka the smallest "modern" Seiko auto divers) are real sleepers in the lineup. I don't have the link handy but there's a thread where an impassioned argument is made that Seiko should have made a larger-size version of this design.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

joey79 said:


> That's a bit harsh. You should not have to pay for shipping costs if you received an incorrect product.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would try to contact Amazon on this, they are usually very accommodating.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

This one should be delivered this afternoon, a discretely modded 007:

- SKX171 dial
- AR coated sapphire
- Sumo seconde hand
- Black day/date
- New bezel insert with raised lume pip (2nd picture)
- Solid Oyster




Eric


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

The Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-0953 is shipping from Japan tomorrow. Struggled greatly as between the comparable GS quartz.



Picture from web; not exact watch, but discontinued SS version (more info in this great post).


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Got an SBDX012 on the way due to the great pics on this site.


----------



## Ruffnsmov (Feb 16, 2015)

Dr Vin said:


> SARB033 currently in customs. Not sure which type of brown strap to go for.
> Spirit pics from google:
> View attachment 2985474
> View attachment 2985482
> View attachment 2985490


Snake skin brown looks superb. Very nice watch


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Got a Seiko SHC023 200m Quartz diver on the way

This is a gold plated cased 200m diver with a yellow dial and a plastic/metal bezel. I have never seen a gold plated Seiko diver before. It also has a gold plated buckle on the strap. It looks like it is from the 1990's. If I go by the others i have seen around on ebay the last few months, it was made from 1990-1995.(I contacted the seller and asked them to provide me the serial number)

It certainly looks early 1990's. (nothing says early 1990's like a gold plated watch with a plastic bezel) and the perfect watch to wear when I am jamming out to Vanilla Ice's Ice Ice Baby :-d 

I bought it for $53.00 which I think is a steal for a working decent looking 200m Seiko quartz diver(or any Seiko diver) and folks on the bay were selling the same watch for $100-$300.

I bought it to have a spare 7N36 movement just in case something happens to the movement in my SHC033 diver. But it looks pretty nice itself so it gets a reprieve and will be used as my beater diver. While I cannot rue out that one day it might be dissected for its movement, for now it is to be worn.

Here is the seller's pics as I just bought it and will not have my own pics until I get it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

In the mail


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> In the mail
> 
> View attachment 3048538


Never seen this one before... Looks cool, like a Citizen blue samurai!

-Slonie


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

journeyforce said:


> It certainly looks early 1990's. (nothing says early 1990's like a gold plated watch with a plastic bezel) and the perfect watch to wear when I am jamming out to Vanilla Ice's Ice Ice Baby :-d


I almost bid on a ladies diver similar to this (it didn't meet the reserve price anyway. 90s nostalgia is already here, it should only go up in value! ;-)

-Slonie


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Seppia said:


> I would try to contact Amazon on this, they are usually very accommodating.


I actually emailed the seller directly in reply to their RMA email, and said basically, "look, can't you pay for shipping? It's not my fault you sent the wrong item..."

And lo and behold, they replied with a UPS label! That's going back on Monday...

-Slonie


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

That's good, looks like Seppia's advice worked. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

Bronte said:


> The Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-0953 is shipping from Japan tomorrow. Struggled greatly as between the comparable GS quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from web; not exact watch, but discontinued SS version (more info in this great post).


Very nice. Please post pics when you get it. I'm also interested in this watch but couldn't get a good sense of the dial color.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

My pseudo-resolution for 2015 is/was to pursue Citizen watches that were out-of-the-ordinary; aiming at pieces that are seldom seen and/or rare here in the USA.

To that end, I've got 3 pieces currently in the works. I'll call them "incoming" at this point.

First, this Citizen Alterna VO10-6002H









Then, another Citizen Alterna - this one a VO10-6591H









...and finally, I found the Pilot that I wanted: this CA4210-16E









Way stoked!


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

mega said:


> Very nice. Please post pics when you get it. I'm also interested in this watch but couldn't get a good sense of the dial color.


Will do. I understand the dial to be a very light champagne. Difficult, to say the least, to get information on these watches. (To be honest, I thought it was white when I ordered, but I guess that's the 0952.)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

What are fellow member's thoughts on those citizen pilot watches ? Considering they have been out for a while now. They look the part and seem to be reasonably priced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

waiting for this vintage Citizen New Master


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

joey79 said:


> What are fellow member's thoughts on those citizen pilot watches ? Considering they have been out for a while now. They look the part and seem to be reasonably priced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you mean the 3HD versions that are more-or-less readily available here in the USA (AW1360-04E, AW1360-12H, AW1365-01H, and/or AW1365-19P)

I still consider getting the AW1360-04E, but the use of the red on the dial makes me hesitate.









I'm out on the other 3 versions. I just don't think there should be that much contrasting color - other than the color of the dial vs. a single or near-single color of the dial markings - on a watch of this style.

I say that I still consider the one pictured here because Citizen at least ties the red hour ring to the color of the hour hand. The other 3 just look gimmicky to me (and I'm a Citizen fanboy who looks for a reason to like them, rather than the other way around)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm assuming you mean the 3HD versions that are more-or-less readily available here in the USA (AW1360-04E, AW1360-12H, AW1365-01H, and/or AW1365-19P)
> 
> I still consider getting the AW1360-04E, but the use of the red on the dial makes me hesitate.
> 
> ...


At least you are honest in being slightly biased. I agree regarding the red colouring though. It would look better without it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine says hi, to give you an idea how it looks on wrist.


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

Waiting impatiently for my blumo..in Chicago customs since the 18th


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Citizen Ecozilla 300m diver, seiko orange monster, seiko brt 3.0, seiko kinetic, gshock gw 2500, Scufa diver silicon 2.


----------



## larasati (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

On its way from Japan , Citizen PMD56-2952 - expected friday this week / monday next week


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

larasati said:


> Hi,
> 
> On its way from Japan , Citizen PMD56-2952 - expected friday this week / monday next week


my favorite new watch. unbelievably light and cool and accurate and nice features and great lume. read through the manual about adjusting the hour by time zone, also know you can get an app for your phone that simulates the japanese atomic radio sync signal so that you can sync it to that whenever you like


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

My wayward Citizen has resurfaced in the US and is on its way from coast to coast now... But in the meantime the wheels are turning to acquire basically a grail watch from when I first became interested in military issue and Japanese watches (in that order) about ten years ago...


----------



## Chris26p (Sep 13, 2014)

On its way from Japan, a simple but effective Citizen Atessa CB1070-56L. A present for my son's 20th birthday. Hope he enjoys it.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seiko Samurai on its way and looking forward to it.

Picture borrowed from the seller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a well used Seiko 7223-6019 coming. It has scratches to the crystal and it more then a bit well worn but being 36 years old(made in 1979) I can expect the wear. I will probably have a new crystal installed and that is that. Seller says it works perfectly. This will be my oldest non digital quartz watch and will make a good grab and go watch.



This is the seller's picture. My own pics will be taken when it arrives


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Seiko Samurai on its way and looking forward to it.


Nice... I always wanted one of these when they were available new...


----------



## sonic2911 (Sep 15, 2014)

Got defected sdgm001 today


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

sonic2911 said:


> Got defected sdgm001 today
> View attachment 3084218
> View attachment 3084226


bummer


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Slonie said:


> Nice... I always wanted one of these when they were available new...


I had also been looking for a long time. I'll report back when I receive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> bummer


What the? Is the crystal loose? Bummer indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> Got a Seiko SHC023 200m Quartz diver on the way
> 
> This is a gold plated cased 200m diver with a yellow dial and a plastic/metal bezel. I have never seen a gold plated Seiko diver before. It also has a gold plated buckle on the strap. It looks like it is from the 1990's. If I go by the others i have seen around on ebay the last few months, it was made from 1990-1995.(I contacted the seller and asked them to provide me the serial number)
> 
> ...


Nice pick up. What's the diameter?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

*


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

I should be getting the SNZF17 in the mail today. I don't even want to post any stock photos of it, because it looks so boring, but I have reason to believe it looks very nice IRL.


----------



## Nebo (Feb 10, 2015)

i am waiting orange monster suppose to arrive today


----------



## Nebo (Feb 10, 2015)

finally came


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Nebo said:


> finally came
> View attachment 3094690
> View attachment 3094706
> View attachment 3094714
> View attachment 3094730


Love that it has the black date wheel...
something cooler about it with that.


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Just placed an order for my 30th watch, which will also be my 3rd SKX013. I have one, stock, on 5 ring zulu that is on my arm daily, regardless of what other watch I might wear throughout the day. The second, stock as well, is tucked away in it's box, standing at the ready to take the place of it's brother, should it be damaged. It has been out from time to time, when I'm craving some "bracelet" action.

The one incoming however, I have asked Harold/yobokies to make a small modification, and although it will make little difference visually to the casual observer, it will make a world of difference to me in appearance.

I'll share a pic, once it arrives, but if you're actually curious to see what the change is, then unfortunately you'll have to suffer the wait for its arrival right along with me. =\


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Just bought a vintage Seiko 4004 quartz that is supposedly in good condition. It was made in 1977 and it is my first birth year watch. I am told these 4004 quartz watches are pretty high quality and much more expensive then a Seiko auto at the time.

Pic of the 4004 belongs to seller and pics will be taken when I get watch.


This marks my 4th Seiko quartz buy in a month and in the same time I have been selling off my automatic watches (except for the vintage ones). I guess I have become a quartz convert? I have always liked Seiko quartz watches and as both I and Quartz technology get older I am appreciating them more. Especially the late 1970's and early 1980's ones (I guess you could say having been born in 1977 which is only 8 years after the first one debuted, that I grew up with them)

My next goal is a 1980's 7548 diver and a 7C46 professional diver.


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

tobiasvl said:


> I should be getting the SNZF17 in the mail today. I don't even want to post any stock photos of it, because it looks so boring, but I have reason to believe it looks very nice IRL.


Hey Tobiasvl,

Do post a pic when your watch arrives.

Vin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Dracula/fang monster...srp313. I'm going to rip the hands off right away and install on a skx009. Should be be sweet! I'll figure out what to do with the watch later. Welcome to the mind of a modder.


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

*SARB033 Black/brown nato*

I've just received my SARB033, put it in a black/brown nato for now 
I'm also waiting to to try a gorgeous custom black cherry leather strap - Thanks Steveostraps


----------



## Nebo (Feb 10, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> Love that it has the black date wheel...
> something cooler about it with that.


http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Mens-Watches-SNZF49K1/dp/B001GJ2LBU


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Sarb033 from Rakuten
first purchase there and my first dressy watch.
can't wait!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

OllieVR said:


> Just placed an order for my 30th watch, which will also be my 3rd SKX013. I have one, stock, on 5 ring zulu that is on my arm daily, regardless of what other watch I might wear throughout the day. The second, stock as well, is tucked away in it's box, standing at the ready to take the place of it's brother, should it be damaged. It has been out from time to time, when I'm craving some "bracelet" action.
> 
> The one incoming however, I have asked Harold/yobokies to make a small modification, and although it will make little difference visually to the casual observer, it will make a world of difference to me in appearance.
> 
> I'll share a pic, once it arrives, but if you're actually curious to see what the change is, then unfortunately you'll have to suffer the wait for its arrival right along with me. =\


You really don't want to keep count of your watches


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Side note: why is it so difficult to post something on this website!

Actual note: I will have this beauty on my wrist on Tuesday.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

It's on the way.!

-Slonie


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My Citizen BJ8050-08E Ecozilla was supposed to be delivered today. It is stuck in the ice storm here in Texas.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dwsjr50 said:


> My Citizen BJ8050-08E Ecozilla was supposed to be delivered today. It is stuck in the ice storm here in Texas.


Lame.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

I can not control the weather. Wating for the Ecozilla makes it sweeter.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Great attitude. Love it.


----------



## Dsweet (Mar 1, 2015)

Recieved this one in the mail today


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

SARB065.. Saw on the tracking site that it went to Customs.. :/

If this was (almost) any other country they would have put a token value on the form, but noooooo this is incorruptible Japan.


----------



## groundhogman (Apr 20, 2014)

just received this








waiting for this


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

I realized a watch I got on eBay with incredibly slow shipping has actually arrived and is ready for pickup at the post office (first I've heard of this versus arriving at my door, so I'm glad I checked in on the tracking!)

It's the vintage orange quartz ladies diver... Let's see how it looks in person!


-Slonie


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Slonie said:


> It's on the way.!
> 
> -Slonie


What is that?


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

teatimecrumpet said:


> What is that?


Seiko SUS Military (4S15). A "grail watch" from the first time I was into Seikos in the early 2000s... Decided it was time to make the old dream a reality.

Great info here: Seiko Military SUS 4S15 Watch Automatic Japanese


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

For some reason I immediately fell in love with Seiko SNKK27. It's a cheap and fairly small watch, but I like the old-school and flashy colorscheme. Should arrive in a few days together with a blue and yellow NATO :3


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

MM300 from the forum...Really looking forward to this watch....Been my mid range grail for so long.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

tobiasvl said:


> View attachment 3148514
> 
> For some reason I immediately fell in love with Seiko SNKK27. It's a cheap and fairly small watch, but I like the old-school and flashy colorscheme. Should arrive in a few days together with a blue and yellow NATO :3


That dial and hands combination is really cool! I reckon it would also look awesome in an SKX007 with a rally bezel insert... although the last thing I need is more mod ideas I'll never get around to doing :-d

enjoy!


----------



## furple (Oct 15, 2014)

Today (if USPS tracking info is correct) I am expecting a Seiko 6M15 that I purchased on the bay.








It's a very clean looking "live" salesman sample from a seller who most often offers "non-working" samples, with no internal parts. I already have a 6M15-704M which is very much like this one,but for a different case. Also the sub-dials on my current model are black, not gold-toned as on this 6M15-002L.

This will mark the 17th addition to my Seiko 6M and 8M collection, which began back in 1990 with the humble, but cool, 8M25. One day I must post pictures of the entire collection...

*UPDATE:* USPS tracking was as accurate as always! Watch received and every bit as nice as the pictures would indicate, maybe even nicer...


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Next up: This early-to-mid 1960's Citizen Skin Diver, which as far as I can tell is Citizen's first true dive watch model.
Very little information exists about these due to the rarity - Kuma-Kun has one, but I haven't seen another on the internet.

I'd been keeping an eye open for about 2 years, and this one popped last week:


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

It seems the vintage Seiko quartz watch revolution is continuing at my house

I just bought a nice looking Seiko 0903-8007 vintage quartz. It is part of the 4004 lineup. This one was made in 1977 and a month after i was born so it is another birth year vintage quartz watch for me. i envision it as my daily wearer(at least for a time) while the Seiko 4633 that i got on Saturday gets put away due to it being made my birth month and year.

I think everybody should have a at least one vintage quartz in their collection. The early Seiko ones (1969-1981) were very well made and featured a trimmer in them to adjust the watch if it was running fast or slow and despite most folks mentality that quartz watches are cheap and that automatic watches were more expensive, in the 1970's Seiko quartz watches actually cost about double or triple the cost of their automatic counterparts and you can see it in the fit and finish of the cases.

I also picked up a new old stock Seiko SGF530 stainless steel with gold bezel on a stretchy band to use as a beater/slim watch for wearing when bundled up or when i have to wear long sleeves.



*These are the seller's pics*


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

With any luck, tomorrow should bring... The 2625-0010 diver, and 4S15-7020 SUS Military. Both are now officially vintage and my first purchases as such, so I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

This...









Mainly for the bezel and to complete this little project:









CITIZEN 62-6198 150m Diver from May 1976.

New crystal arrived last Saturday...yet to be installed.
New bezel insert ready to pop in after clean-up, gasket renewal & lube of the new arrival.
I'm hoping it will look a little like this once done...









A 'mint' example...


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

My third SKX007...


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

m0tty said:


> My third SKX007...


lol.......i know the feeling.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

m0tty said:


> My third SKX007...


You have 3 in your collection or sold and buying again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konigstiger96 (Nov 7, 2014)

> Your item could not be delivered on March 3, 2015 at 10:14 am in SINGAPORE due to an incorrect address. The addressee's address is being verified.


----------



## David_JT (Jan 9, 2012)

I recently ordered a Seiko SARZ005.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

David_JT said:


> I recently ordered a Seiko SARZ005.
> View attachment 3169666


Does this watch have a Kenji day wheel?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sumo / Blumo via Rakuten... shipped just few hours after payment made... Fast, no? Impressed. Can't wait

Seller's Pic


----------



## David_JT (Jan 9, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> Does this watch have a Kenji day wheel?


Yes it does - it's a Japan domestic model. One of the things that attracted me to it honestly. :-!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Sold and buying yet again...

I may sell this one too, then buy another one.

I miss one when I don't have it in the collection, yet almost never wear it if I have it. lol



joey79 said:


> You have 3 in your collection or sold and buying again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

This one.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## MarktheStampede (Feb 23, 2014)

This.I'm so excited. I think I may put it on a Bond Strap.


----------



## LesDrive (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## LesDrive (Apr 8, 2009)

LesDrive said:


> This Citizen Altichron is on its way.... maybe in a week or so I should have it.


This just came in. I wasn`t expecting it til the 10th of this month but now its here!!!! Good job and many thanks to the guys at DUTYFREEISLAND in Hong Kong! Thanks again!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Have this 1964 GS 43999 on the way.

Could go on forever about this model, and for an additional bit about this example.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

LesDrive said:


> This just came in. I wasn`t expecting it til the 10th of this month but now its here!!!! Good job and many thanks to the guys at DUTYFREEISLAND in Hong Kong! Thanks again!


Full report, please. I'll never be able to wear one of these, but I love the fact that it exists. Now you gotta collect the depth-meter versions for when you're below sea level!


----------



## groundhogman (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi watch came as promised. delivered in a few days by fedex express .Gai had kept me informed all the way.I would buy of him again. Thanks Gary.
A few of my own pics.














A few with the family


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB033 and Seiko 5 both received.









Waiting for a custom strap for the Seiko 5 now


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

SSA183 Seiko. Should show up tomorrow.


----------



## Mangler0075 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope to have this bad boy here in the next few days.. Maybe the hunt will continue to get the orange and white one ( knight )


----------



## Rav3n07 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a SRP315k1 on the way... will be here monday. It's a orange monster with a black bezel and stem, prospex version.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Tiny5 has arrived! Sumo for hilarious size comparison..


----------



## s4chico (Mar 6, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on a Euro Nighthawk (BJ7010-59E) today. Hopefully it won't take too long to get here.


----------



## Seiko-phile (Mar 6, 2015)

Heres a sneak peek...............sent the funds today................


----------



## Seiko-phile (Mar 6, 2015)

Bidding on this one..............


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice I picked one up a while back year of birth and month of birth. Don't reveal too much or others may also bid 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

A beautiful SKX171 Mod done by forum member hooliganjrs! Dagaz smoked super-dome sapphire crystal that he matched with the sloped bezel insert. Coin-edged Murphy bezel. Yobokies Super Oyster Evo S bracelet. Thanks hooliganjrs and WUS!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Seiko-phile said:


> Bidding on this one..............
> 
> View attachment 3202858





joey79 said:


> Nice I picked one up a while back year of birth and month of birth. Don't reveal too much or others may also bid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep... what Joey said. Don't forget that there is a search by image function in google, so it's not even that safe to post a seller's pic ;-)


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fell in love with my LE Sumo so now I have an orange Sumo incoming. Can't wait!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have this baby on the way!😀


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

Have a SKX399 coming from Europe,✈ all I need is super oyster bracelet.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I have several more Seiko vintage quartz watches coming

First off is a gold seiko 4633. This is to be a parts watch in the even one of my other 4633 powered Seikos die


Next is a black dialed 4633 which looks like it had its second hand changed out from a white one to a yellow one. Or the hand was painted as it is the same type that should go with this watch but a different color. Ether way the yellow makes a good contrast to the other hands and it will make a good daily wearer (at least until the winter ends and the SHC033 diver can come out again(too many layers needed to be worn to go outside) )

The next one is a green dialed 0309 which along with the brown 4633 that is seen next to it, was bought from the same seller. This seller listed these watches on ebay and they did not sell so I made him an offer for the green and brown dialed 4004 watches. This will be my second Seiko 4004 with the 0309 movement in it and looks a bit more conventional then my gold,black and yellow 0309

The last is a brown dialed 4633 that was bought from the same seller as the green dialed watch.

I like the 4633 powered Seiko watches because most of the watches look sort of conventional and could have been made up into the early 2000's and have mineral crystals, water resistance and decent battery life and thus can be used as a daily wearers unlike the 0903 series which is decidedly 1970's and most come with plastic crystals.


my next buy might be a non working 0903 powered Seiko to use as a parts watch.

I am starting to focus my attention to 4336 movement watches(1977-1985) which have both a screw down case back(i.e. no battery hatch) and mineral glass


All pics are from sellers.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

eco-drive chrono










and this little-bit stained citizen leopard


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Received my very first Seiko last Thursday - an SKX007. I have just purchased an SKX009.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay, it doesn't say Seiko or Citizen on it. But it's still Japanese. And very unusual...


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)

Received my Seiko sumo a few days ago from Japan.









Another Seiko is on its way, the SARB033


----------



## Chaz0604 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jus got an Orange Knight in and had to get the SS bracelet for it, jus looks so much better....also picked up a Citizen Diver Moon Lume a few weeks ago


----------



## Edgar Sousa (Jan 30, 2015)

I received my black land monster


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

one of these 
Citizen BN0151-09L
😀


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Skx171.....i don't know why I already have two 173s, 6309, two 7548s.... It's a darn disease I tell ya.....


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Slonie said:


> View attachment 3240050
> 
> 
> Okay, it doesn't say Seiko or Citizen on it. But it's still Japanese. And very unusual...


Whats the antennae for?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

a trio from Rakuten, 

Sarb035
Sarg009
SKX009


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Whats the antennae for?


I'm pretty positive it's a stopwatch tool. 
You press the button at the end of the "antenna" for start/stop. 
If I remember correctly I had a friend who had this watch in high school, like 18 years ago or something


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I'm pretty positive it's a stopwatch tool.
> You press the button at the end of the "antenna" for start/stop.
> If I remember correctly I had a friend who had this watch in high school, like 18 years ago or something


Thanks

And...really? Well, i guess the button is probably more sensitive and easier to press...seems a bit much though


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Tomorrow I will receive my seiko skx007k2. My first seiko. WUS made me see the light.
Then on Thursday my SNZG15 should arrive, didn't take long for me to realize seiko's are so good.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Seiko SKX009 on its way. Should be here today, otherwise, tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

It's a good day, I feel like a kid on Christmas morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Seppia said:


> I'm pretty positive it's a stopwatch tool.
> You press the button at the end of the "antenna" for start/stop.
> If I remember correctly I had a friend who had this watch in high school, like 18 years ago or something





teatimecrumpet said:


> Thanks
> 
> And...really? Well, i guess the button is probably more sensitive and easier to press...seems a bit much though


Yup, it's totally nonsense/awesome which is why I kinda had to bid on it. Might rig it up to the handlebars for trail segment timing... Or in-car for a poor-man's Sport Chrono... Or just enjoy the ability to operate it with one hand (heyoooo).
I've already read the manual and the module used has some interesting timing functions. It should be amusing at least, which is all I ask from anything in this hobby...


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

6139-7080









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Received my SKX009 yesterday.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Have this mint 62GS-style linen-dial Ladies 1968 36kbph Grand Seiko to the way:























Pretty much completes the Pokemon set, along with:
Queen Seiko Special:















... King Seiko Special:









44GS-style Ladies Grand Seiko 1964-0010:


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

HIPdeluxe said:


> This...
> 
> View attachment 3156418
> 
> ...


And DONE!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn. It. 

I just won an auction on a used sarb017.

Why didn't anyone outbid me?! What's wrong with you guys? I won at 245 shipped.


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My Citizen Orca will be delivered today. I've been waiting for 9 days as the PO days they are backlogged from last week's storm.


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Damn. It.
> 
> I just won an auction on a used sarb017.
> 
> Why didn't anyone outbid me?! What's wrong with you guys? I won at 245 shipped.


That's a bargain. I only buy at the lowest price possible.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

estrickland said:


> Have this mint 62GS-style linen-dial Ladies 1968 36kbph Grand Seiko to the way


What a great lineup of the lesser-discussed (because Ladies) GS's! I only just learned (via eBay no less ) of the 36000 ladies GS watches... Something to think about for future gifts!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright....which one of you beat me on the bay bidding for a 7548 (with the box and manual)???


----------



## g-shockbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

2 words... COCKTAIL TIME! I think it will nicely fill the last empty slot in my watch case


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sbdb009 should be on my wrist wensday !


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Alright....which one of you beat me on the bay bidding for a 7548 (with the box and manual)???


I was watching that auction and that price went up crazy fast. At one time those 7548 divers could be bought for pennies on the dollar because everybody wanted the 7C series professional diver


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Two incomings, finally getting around to trying a SARB, and another blue Sumo....


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I also got tracking number from two coming from Japan (Rakuten)
SARG009









and SKX009 with a Murphy's smooth bezel and leather band waiting for it! 









PS.
got the Sarb035 couple days ago, DELIGHTFUL little watch, you'll love it.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I also got tracking number from two coming from Japan (Rakuten)
> SARG009
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I was looking hard at that SARG, it's actually it's more in my wheelhouse size wise than the SARB. Decided it was too close to my BM6401. That, and I've been browsing GS's lately, want to see how much wrist time this general style of watch will get.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

journeyforce said:


> I was watching that auction and that price went up crazy fast. At one time those 7548 divers could be bought for pennies on the dollar because everybody wanted the 7C series professional diver


Yeah I never thought would get that high but was nice example. I'm glad I didn't win it, I already have two 7548s....its a Darn disease I tell ya


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

1986-1987 Alba talking watch.

This watch says the time in Japanese. It will be my first mid 1980's digital watch(I have early 1980's digital watches) and my first talking watch(and first Japanese speaking watch)

Seller's pic


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Citizen Altichron Cirrus. Can't wait.

*resumes tapping fingers*


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got an orange kick going. Orange sumo now a SKZ281
Borrowed pic


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Waiting to get back my 6309-7040 which went in for a relume


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

After wanting one for a long time and always seeming to be putting off getting one I finally pulled the trigger on one of these.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Yeah I never thought would get that high but was nice example. I'm glad I didn't win it, I already have two 7548s....its a Darn disease I tell ya


Saw that and tried my luck...then it got real crazy...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I finally broke down and bought this.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Buellrider said:


> I finally broke down and bought this.


Sometimes, a break-down is worth it...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Waiting for a 6309-7040....I´ve got to stop buying divers....my wife will kill me.


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

After months of research and patiently waiting to find a good deal, i finally purchased and received my first automatic yesterday.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

After staring at them long enough, I finally decided to by a Grand Seiko quartz. I've never had a high-accuracy quartz before, nor a Grand Seiko. Come on EMS...fly!


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Forgot to wear a watch to work, but the STR-1000 arrived and the day was saved!










Time to time all the things... One-handed, even! :-d


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Trel said:


> After staring at them long enough, I finally decided to by a Grand Seiko quartz. I've never had a high-accuracy quartz before, nor a Grand Seiko. Come on EMS...fly!


You will love it, congrats!


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

Seiko SRP443 on the way. Can't wait to see it in the flesh!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Saw that and tried my luck...then it got real crazy...


What do these sell for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Incoming!!!!!.......SBDD001
I "discovered" this watch while contemplating the purchase of a MM600. I ran across a pic of this one beside a MM600 and fell in love with it right away. I gave up my MM600 quest and watched the sales forum for the Kinetic Direct Drive instead. Got lucky this morning and it's now headed my way.......here's the pic from the net that got me so hot and bothered...
MM600 on left, SBDD001 on the right.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Howa said:


> Incoming!!!!!.......SBDD001
> I "discovered" this watch while contemplating the purchase of a MM600. I ran across a pic of this one beside a MM600 and fell in love with it right away. I gave up my MM600 quest and watched the sales forum for the Kinetic Direct Drive instead. Got lucky this morning and it's now headed my way.......here's the pic from the net that got me so hot and bothered...
> MM600 on left, SBDD001 on the right.


I almost bought it from the sales forum yesterday. But I literally just bought a MM300 so that was a no go. Congrats on a very cool and uncommon Seiko.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Finally managed to find someone with a sarx027 in stock. Should be with me next week and I can't wait.
I've been fancying a "trench watch" for ages but not the tiny sizes (32mm or so was normal in 1914, but not so today), nor was I happy to put up with vintage issues. 
Seiko have answered my concerns perfectly with the sarx. Period enamel dial, handset, font, case-shape, the lot. And the sub-forty millimetre case size right in the sweet spot in my opinion. Will post pics when it arrives (God, I hope it does!).


----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)




----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I have this IZUL SDAA003 incoming - huge addition to the collection:






















Apologies in advance to Domo


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

estrickland said:


> I have this IZUL SDAA003 incoming - huge addition to the collection:
> View attachment 3360930
> 
> View attachment 3360938
> ...


Now that is a stunning rare watch. Congrats! Planning on writing a review?


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

merl said:


> Now that is a stunning rare watch. Congrats! Planning on writing a review?


Whoa, never heard of this particular model before... Now I need to know more!

Edit: Izul primers here and here!

PS: It's not in the mail (because I can show restraint), but Seiya has SARW013 in stock again. You know, in case anybody is looking for hi-beat, power reserve, and urushi-dialed goodness... I thought they were all sold out for good, but nope!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Subscribed, and waiting for a review.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok - I'll share a writeup / photo session when the IZUL arrives in a couple weeks.
Probably a new post instead of hijacking this thread. Cheers.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

estrickland said:


> Ok - I'll share a writeup / photo session when the IZUL arrives in a couple weeks.
> Probably a new post instead of hijacking this thread. Cheers.


Please do - it's a rare watch and a blast from the past. I remember drooling over the pics in, what, 2009?


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahriman4891 said:


> Please do - it's a rare watch and a blast from the past. I remember drooling over the pics in, what, 2009?


Yep - 2007-9, this one is from 2007.


----------



## ugmonk (Apr 29, 2014)

Just ordered one of these beauties and I'm pretty stoked:








Now the unbearable wait begins.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That is such a nice watch. Congrats.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

BDC said:


> Two incomings, finally getting around to trying a SARB, and another blue Sumo....
> 
> View attachment 3283634
> 
> View attachment 3283642


Ahem... The Sumo which I ordered om the 9th has been sitting in chicago customs hell since the 14th.o| The good news, (sorta) the SARB order I placed from the same dealer was cancelled.:roll: Placed the SARB order with another dealer on the 17th, and it didn't even touch customs! It'll arrive before the Sumo order that I ordered 8 days earlier!


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

ugmonk said:


> Just ordered one of these beauties and I'm pretty stoked:
> View attachment 3362666
> 
> 
> Now the unbearable wait begins.


Did my enabling post work? I see Seiya is now sold out again...


----------



## ugmonk (Apr 29, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> That is such a nice watch. Congrats.


Thanks!



Slonie said:


> Did my enabling post work? I see Seiya is now sold out again...


Haha it did indeed, sir. Thanks for the heads up! I was disappointed I missed the first round of this watch and its brother as well, but glad I got to blow more money on such a fine watch. Now to tell myself to "stop spending" and "save" some more.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ugmonk said:


> Just ordered one of these beauties and I'm pretty stoked:
> View attachment 3362666
> 
> 
> Now the unbearable wait begins.


That is very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Seiko H357 analog/digital combo watch made in May of 1980.

This is a Japan Market watch (has the JDM quartz watch symbol on the dial(quartz crystals) )

I always wanted a Seiko Ani/digi combo watch but most i have found are the following:

1. Overpriced

2. Goldplated (I hate gold watches and gold plated watches even more since no matter how much you baby them they start to wear away in a matter of years and look like crap)

3. digital LCD on the bottom of the watch(to me it just does not look right if the digital display is on the bottom of the watch)

This is the seller's pic as I am still waiting for the watch to arrive.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

SARG009:









also have a 007 on its way from Rakuten, got it free using points and figure i can use it as a base for a mod project:


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> SARG009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the "hatchet" like look of the 1 in 10 and the 1 in the 12


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

+ this GS 3180, the first model Grand Seiko introduced in 1960. Mine is from 1961


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

This India strap for the cricket world cup (and for my SARB033) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

One of these is on the way to me:


----------



## bkr11 (Mar 14, 2015)

Shogun is incoming - should arrive at my office on Wednesday. Meanwhile I'm already scheming on just how I'm going to convince myself to get a Grand Seiko sometime this summer... One thought is that I'm going to assess myself $150/hour for "researching" watches. Once I pass the cost of the GS I should just pull the freaking trigger already.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Dr Vin said:


> This India strap for the cricket world cup (and for my SARB033)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, should be a great match against the Aussies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

bkr11 said:


> Shogun is incoming - should arrive at my office on Wednesday. Meanwhile I'm already scheming on just how I'm going to convince myself to get a Grand Seiko sometime this summer... One thought is that I'm going to assess myself $150/hour for "researching" watches. Once I pass the cost of the GS I should just pull the freaking trigger already.


If that's the hourly rate I think you should have no trouble convincing yourself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

ugmonk said:


> Thanks!
> Haha it did indeed, sir. Thanks for the heads up! I was disappointed I missed the first round of this watch and its brother as well, but glad I got to blow more money on such a fine watch. Now to tell myself to "stop spending" and "save" some more.


Congrats on grabbing it! And thanks... Just trying to "help" out!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Both of these have landed but I don't get to open them until Servants Day (April 2nd)

Citizen Infusion two tone









Bulova Swiss Auto Mirador (Ceramic)


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I've got an SNZF17 on the way from eBay, only cost me £30! I think the hardlex has a bit of a scratch, but I reckon I'll be replacing that with a sapphire anyway. Pics when I get it, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Waiting for this Seiko Datejust.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya'll wouldn't believe it. People who know me might be able to guess...


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Ordered a SARX001 with 30% off @ amazon.de









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcel (Mar 26, 2015)

Citizen AT 40004-52E, eta next Wednesday.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

"Sell a watch, Buy a watch" the song of the flipper.
I have always wanted this old Sailhawk with it's titanium and SS bracelet.


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

7548-7000 on its way. It was made on my birth month when I was 6 years old! Anticipation and Excitement are killing me!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Did you get it yet?


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Got it Monday. What a beaut.


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Just arrived, a Seiko Fieldmaster from December 1982 - a Contra with 4 modules.







/from my iPhone


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

New custom made straps by Steveostraps have arrived! The white stitched 19mm is for a Seiko 5.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

SSS: Seiko Super Solar
Grabbed this SSC031 from Jomashop for 156 buck$.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

X


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

estrickland said:


> + this GS 3180, the first model Grand Seiko introduced in 1960. Mine is from 1961
> 
> View attachment 3382850
> 
> ...


The back on it is KILLER!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Got an orange kick going. Orange sumo now a SKZ281
> Borrowed pic
> View attachment 3317946


Nice. I had the SKZ281 & painfully let it go. There's still some out there though. Think I'll get another one.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

furple said:


> Today (if USPS tracking info is correct) I am expecting a Seiko 6M15 that I purchased on the bay.
> 
> View attachment 3150274
> 
> ...


Is this a "Dancing Hands" model? Looks like it.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

None currently. So as to avoid divorce proceedings getting under way.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

SCOTTYTOOHOTTY said:


> The back on it is KILLER!


Thanks. Waited a long time to find one in this condition - hard to find one w/o a wrecked medallion.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

You bet. May I ask where you found it?


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

SCOTTYTOOHOTTY said:


> You bet. May I ask where you found it?


Sure - this one on Yahoo Japan, where I get most of my Seiko stuff.

The overall quality of items is a lot higher, the frequency of rare items is a lot better, and with the dollar so strong against the Yen and Euro - everything is on sale (unless you wind up competing with other USA bidders).

You do have to use a proxy to buy, pay overhead for their services and shipping from Japan, and you have to learn how to search in Japanese, but it's worth it.

Also, you need to get used to really terrible listings and photos. It's a wierd cultural thing. An eBay post will go on for pages with highres photos, while a Japanese listing is often just a sentence and a couple low-res blurry pictures.
Sometimes you just have to buckle up and pray.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. Do I first go to Ebay Japan from the US site?


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

SCOTTYTOOHOTTY said:


> Thanks. Do I first go to Ebay Japan from the US site?


Yahoo Japan. Not eBay Japan.

http://auctions.yahoo.co.jp/


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Got it. Thank you.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

AirWatch said:


>


That's COOL!


----------



## eawtan (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a seiko 6156-8010 on the way ....


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Just ordered a Seiko SKA623. Hope it looks as nice in person as it does in pics. At under $100, it fits the bill to go into the daily beater collection.


 Brand: Seiko 
 Model number: SKA623 
 Design Collection: Core 
 Item Shape: Round 
 Dial window material type﻿: Hardlex Mineral 
 Display Type: Analog 
 Clasp: Deployment clasp with push-button﻿ 
 Case material: Stainless steel 
 Case diameter: 44 millimeters 
 Case Thickness: 13 millimeters 
 See-Through Screw-Down Case Back 
 Band Material: Stainless steel 
 Band length: Men's Standard 
 Band width: 23 millimeters 
 Dial color: Blue 
 Luminescent Hands and Markers 
 Bezel material: Stainless steel - Black Ion Plated 
 Bezel function﻿: Stationary 
 Calendar﻿: Date 
 Special features: Kinetic Powered Reserve with Indicator 
 Movement﻿: Japanese quartz 
 Water resistant depth: 330 Feet


----------



## jaguarone (Feb 12, 2015)

Got this today from ebay..

I would really appreciate if anyone can give some info about it..


----------



## EricWells (Mar 30, 2015)

Citizen Grand Classic (black dial) coming in today. Already got my Bergeon screwdriver set so I can adjust it right away.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 6309-7040 diver and a 6139-6005 Pogue winging their way to me.


----------



## ssaloon (Dec 2, 2013)

From a fellow WUS-er


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Seiko 7002-7000 from 1996 followed me home from the bay, I hope I meet the DHL van before the wife. It works, but..........probably needs a good clean and service. Will post pics later. Main reason I bought it is that my new SKA371 is too good for work, will that save me from the dog house?


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Sarx001 is here!










2 links off, nice fit!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Sarx001 is here!










2 links off, nice fit! More to follow as I didnt had much time on my hands to inspect it further, but first impression is quite nifty! The bracelet is great, same quality as my omega, but im allready thinking a cognac horween strap on this....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Sarx001 is here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the SARX001 on my wrist as I type this! It is a very nice watch, indeed. The photos online don't quite capture the effect of the suspended indices and the texture on the dial. I love mine. And yes, it would look great on a cognac Horween. I have one on my SARB035, but have been thinking about trying it on the SARX001.


----------



## gsu_golfer (Mar 31, 2015)

Got this guy in the mail. Will be here Thursday


----------



## s4chico (Mar 6, 2015)

My Nighthawk showed up.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

jdto said:


> I have the SARX001 on my wrist as I type this! It is a very nice watch, indeed. The photos online don't quite capture the effect of the suspended indices and the texture on the dial. I love mine. And yes, it would look great on a cognac Horween. I have one on my SARB035, but have been thinking about trying it on the SARX001.


Thanks for replying!

I have inspected the watch a little bit closer and am amazed by the quality vs pricing of this piece (paid 270€ with coupon). The polishing is great, I LOVE the bracelet, i get a texture dial AND applied markers which have a really lovely "profile" same as the hands. 2 downsides; the clasp isnt closing very nice and is a bit small, the movement isnt that beautifull, but all in all; this isnt going to be my last JDM Seiko! Been drooling over the Alpinist allready which at first I didnt consider as a contender in my collection.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Ordered today from Katsu:








Can't wait...b-)


----------



## WatchPuffy (Apr 1, 2015)

As I posted in the non-brand specific "what do you have in the mail" thread, I have this Seiko headed my way:










I bought this lizard band to replace the bracelet, which I already have received:










I am excited for this new watch as I hope to enjoy it with different bands in the future.


----------



## biglads (May 8, 2013)

There's a SARB035 in the post to me as we speak. Due for delivery today.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

My first SKX007 is due for arrival today, though storms last night in the Midwest have threatened that schedule. Hoping I won't be waiting until Monday!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SEIKO 5 ROMAN! SNZG02J1*

Finally a Seiko 5 with Roman Numerals to add to my other Seiko 5s. J model too!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

One of these:


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

I just ordered a seiko 5 off amazon.ca. And it looks like I got the last one:

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00028WUFI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

First and only Alba


----------



## Kaius (Mar 15, 2014)

I just bit the bullet on a new ska371.


----------



## NJC614 (Mar 20, 2014)

For some reason, I had been craving a gold(tone) watch lately. I wanted something different than everything else in my watchbox. My SSC008 should get to my office tomorow. I'm excited like a kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

NJC614 said:


> For some reason, I had been craving a gold(tone) watch lately. I wanted something different than everything else in my watchbox. My SSC008 should get to my office tomorow. I'm excited like a kid on Christmas Eve.
> 
> View attachment 3577098


I too have been considering a gold tone watch, I reiterate gold tone as gold is out of my range.

That is a nice one, please let us know what you think when it arrives. I would be interested in knowing the actual diameter and lug to lug size. So far I have seen the diameter listed as 40mm and 43mm elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

I saw a 'deal' here on a Dutch website:

SEIKO 5 Sports Pilot Automatic SRP618K1 Kopen? - Watch2Day

Different model though. 45mm


----------



## MartinR01 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm waiting for this off the bay...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

My latest impulse buy. I just love nos vintage Japan watches


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

MartinR01 said:


> I'm waiting for this off the bay...


I bet you are!  very nice indeed


----------



## Roadhog (Mar 10, 2015)

Citizen Infusion (BN0030) and a Citizen Prime (BN0150)


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Woohoo! The 62gs reissue 095 is on its way! Cheers!


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

kit7 said:


> Seiko 7002-7000 from 1996 followed me home from the bay, I hope I meet the DHL van before the wife. It works, but..........probably needs a good clean and service. Will post pics later. Main reason I bought it is that my new SKA371 is too good for work, will that save me from the dog house?


Just arrived today and is now on my wife's wrist, she met the DHL van......It's from January 1996 so one of the last 7002's.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was looking for a new GMT and the Spring Drive is still out of my reach. An eBay'er I bought from before had this guy and his two cousins for sale. Probably won't see it for a few weeks.


----------



## Bubbalouie (Mar 20, 2015)

I was browsing f29 this afternoon, and I came upon this for sale. I quickly sent the seller a PM, but his reply did not come until after I got home. I am excited about this getting this home. Picture is borrowed from the web.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

This hasn't shipped yet, I'm getting nervous the seller doesn't have it in stock, at first I liked it, now I'm obsessed with it! I had a 2K budget and I wanted a chrono, I honestly tried to go Swiss to change it up, but when comparing watches over these last few months there's just nothing that comes close to this for the money, Ti case and bracelet, in house column wheel chrono with 3 vertical clutches, great style so I pulled the trigger as these were getting rare to come by. I would be around $4,000 - $5,000 before I chose a Swiss chrono over it.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> One of these:


Man I love this design.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SEIKO SNZF07*

Finally got ahold of this jewel. It's been a long time coming. NOS, but checked out before shipped. I didn't get it @ Amazon or Bodying either.
It cost me only $162.00 The dial @ night adds a nice touch.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

This is inbound from Seiya San.


----------



## gomashio (Apr 9, 2012)

Won this grail last night (Seller's pic)









4S24 handwind movement, 925 sterling silver case, enamel dial, blue hands


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Boone said:


> Man I love this design.


Is there a Quartz version? I could have sworn I saw this in a store.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> This hasn't shipped yet, I'm getting nervous the seller doesn't have it in stock, at first I liked it, now I'm obsessed with it! I had a 2K budget and I wanted a chrono, I honestly tried to go Swiss to change it up, but when comparing watches over these last few months there's just nothing that comes close to this for the money, Ti case and bracelet, in house column wheel chrono with 3 vertical clutches, great style so I pulled the trigger as these were getting rare to come by. I would be around $4,000 - $5,000 before I chose a Swiss chrono over it.


It has shipped! I was worried the seller didn't actually have it in stock. My first major purchase os 2015 and probably my last, I haven't been this excited for a watch in a long time.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

gomashio said:


> Won this grail last night (Seller's pic)
> 
> View attachment 3613034
> 
> ...


Very nice. What is the model# and diameter?


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not in the mail yet, but have one on order - GBLT999 - gets here in January.


----------



## gomashio (Apr 9, 2012)

estrickland said:


> Very nice. What is the model# and diameter?


Thanks.

The model number is LJAL601 and the diameter is 36mm without crown.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> It has shipped! I was worried the seller didn't actually have it in stock. My first major purchase os 2015 and probably my last, I haven't been this excited for a watch in a long time.


Good news for you and you should indeed be excited. Lovely piece. Still enjoying mine.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered one of these.


----------



## MartinR01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Now got one of there on its way, love the vintage look...


----------



## NJC614 (Mar 20, 2014)

joey79 said:


> I too have been considering a gold tone watch, I reiterate gold tone as gold is out of my range.
> 
> That is a nice one, please let us know what you think when it arrives. I would be interested in knowing the actual diameter and lug to lug size. So far I have seen the diameter listed as 40mm and 43mm elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it last week. I will do a full review soon. I was worried about how or when to wear the watch but so far it's worked with everything. I've worn it to the office with brown shoes, black shoes and wore it out Friday night.

As I said, I'll review it soon but I'll just quickly say that I love this watch!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

NJC614 said:


> Got it last week. I will do a full review soon. I was worried about how or when to wear the watch but so far it's worked with everything. I've worn it to the office with brown shoes, black shoes and wore it out Friday night.
> 
> As I said, I'll review it soon but I'll just quickly say that I love this watch!


Good to hear you love the watch. Looks the goods in the picture. Just quickly, ball park diameter and lug to lug size please?

Look forward to your review.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Waiting for Seiko SNZF11 impatiently. Website's listing is SNZF11K1, however same website's picture is SNZF11J1. If it's SNZF11J1 (Made in Japan) I will be a very happy bunny.


----------



## Time Bender (Mar 18, 2015)

SRP307.. started with an SNZ17.. Decided I really wanted an SKX 007.. Now I pulled the trigger on a Monster.. I'm not entirely sure you folks on the forum are friends.. .?


----------



## NJC614 (Mar 20, 2014)

joey79 said:


> I too have been considering a gold tone watch, I reiterate gold tone as gold is out of my range.
> 
> That is a nice one, please let us know what you think when it arrives. I would be interested in knowing the actual diameter and lug to lug size. So far I have seen the diameter listed as 40mm and 43mm elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man I measured it. From spring bar to spring bar I'd say it's about 44mm (sorry, used a wooden ruler - all I have!). From side to side on the bezel I have 43mm. It sits about 15mm high.

It's not a light watch - but it's lighter than my other bracelet watch which has tide and moon complications.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

NJC614 said:


> Hey man I measured it. From spring bar to spring bar I'd say it's about 44mm (sorry, used a wooden ruler - all I have!). From side to side on the bezel I have 43mm. It sits about 15mm high.
> 
> It's not a light watch - but it's lighter than my other bracelet watch which has tide and moon complications.


Thanks for the update. Sounds like a nice size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

Just ordered my first Seiko. An SKX007K on rubber and a Strapcode Super Oyster II for good measure. Can't wait! Pics as soon as it lands.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I typically do not double-post pic's (WRUW) but I felt compelled. Looks much better in person:










mannal said:


> I was looking for a new GMT and the Spring Drive is still out of my reach. An eBay'er I bought from before had this guy and his two cousins for sale. Probably won't see it for a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3598738


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

This 6309 should arrive -not soon tough- 
Dates from Aug 1983, my birth month and year, so I'm very happy.
I know it's not all original, but I really like it.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

But I really need a black date disk. 
Any ideas?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

mannal said:


> I typically do not double-post pic's (WRUW) but I felt compelled. Looks much better in person:
> 
> View attachment 3642338


Nice shot. Sapphire crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you Mattcole!


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Howdy,
Just ordered a Darth Tuna from Seiko 3s. Very excited!!! 
J


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

And it has landed and it's spectacular! The Ti will take some getting used to, it's so light you barely feel it on the wrist. The bracelet is something else, best Seiko bracelet I've ever handled, I believe it's a genuine five link and expertly finished. The size and proportions of this watch are just perfect for just about any wrist at just under 42mm. Just having it on wrist for a few hours makes me wish they would make the MM300 in Ti, it's so comfortable. I definitely don't regret this purchase, #289 below:



















And a family shot why not:


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike_Dowling said:


> And it has landed and it's spectacular! The Ti will take some getting used to, it's so light you barely feel it on the wrist. The bracelet is something else, best Seiko bracelet I've ever handled, I believe it's a genuine five link and expertly finished. The size and proportions of this watch are just perfect for just about any wrist at just under 42mm. Just having it on wrist for a few hours makes me wish they would make the MM300 in Ti, it's so comfortable. I definitely don't regret this purchase, #289 below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mike, fantastic trio there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)

This.... SNXS77. Just received a mail from seller saying it's being shipped out. Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

My fifth Sailhawk ;-) JR4051-54L


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> And a family shot why not:


heavens me, about as good as a 3 watch seiko collection can get. excellent choices. I'm at 1/3 so far, with the MM by the end of the year I hope!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Not a seiko/citizen but have a solar atomic negative screen gshock on the way from japan


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike_Dowling said:


> And it has landed and it's spectacular! The Ti will take some getting used to, it's so light you barely feel it on the wrist. The bracelet is something else, best Seiko bracelet I've ever handled, I believe it's a genuine five link and expertly finished. The size and proportions of this watch are just perfect for just about any wrist at just under 42mm. Just having it on wrist for a few hours makes me wish they would make the MM300 in Ti, it's so comfortable. I definitely don't regret this purchase, #289 below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mike! Mine shipped from Japan today and I'm very anxious to get it. I'm really glad to hear the bracelet is nice, that's usually a Seiko weak point IMO. I was assuming I'd immediately go to the leather strap, but the bracelet looks so good.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> heavens me, about as good as a 3 watch seiko collection can get. excellent choices. I'm at 1/3 so far, with the MM by the end of the year I hope!


Thanks I'm pretty happy with the collection right now, I really love all three of these watches although the chrono will get the majority of wrist time for the foreseeable future. With expensive watches I take a lot of time to think of the purchase, I've been eyeing the SDGZ013 for months now, finally had to pull the trigger and I'm glad I did. I just need to add this one [my next purchase] and honestly I can be done, I'm a Seiko fanboy I guess, with Swiss watches the designs I like are way overpriced and too ostentatious for me to own:

Pic from the Internets:


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

VERY nice! Love the cocktail time more every time I see one. WANT!



FongSayYuk said:


> Thank you Mattcole!
> View attachment 3645410
> 
> View attachment 3645442
> ...


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Thanks I'm pretty happy with the collection right now, I really love all three of these watches although the chrono will get the majority of wrist time for the foreseeable future. With expensive watches I take a lot of time to think of the purchase, I've been eyeing the SDGZ013 for months now, finally had to pull the trigger and I'm glad I did. I just need to add this one [my next purchase] and honestly I can be done, I'm a Seiko fanboy I guess, with Swiss watches the designs I like are way overpriced and too ostentatious for me to own:
> 
> Pic from the Internets:


those three you have warrant their own thread! You don't own any cheaper/beater ones?

That GMT GS would really complete the set :-!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> those three you have warrant their own thread! You don't own any cheaper/beater ones?
> 
> That GMT GS would really complete the set :-!


I know it's sacrilege here but for activities that require a beater like gardening, ocean swimming I just don't wear a watch.

I do have a Garmin forerunner for running, I've mulled the idea of another Monster or maybe a Tuna Quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I know it's sacrilege here but for activities that require a beater like gardening, ocean swimming I just don't wear a watch.
> 
> I do have a Garmin forerunner for running, I've mulled the idea of another Monster or maybe a Tuna Quartz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have found my quartz Tuna to be the perfect watch for any rugged activities. I still have an SKX007, but it hasn't seen the light of day since I got the Tuna.


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I know it's sacrilege here but for activities that require a beater like gardening, ocean swimming I just don't wear a watch.
> 
> I do have a Garmin forerunner for running, I've mulled the idea of another Monster or maybe a Tuna Quartz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree; I end up respecting my "beaters" too much and end up just taking it off...or wearing a G-shock. We have a young baby, too, which has redefined the term "dirty activity."

Nice SDGZ013 by the way!!!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not beating the hell out of my beaters...
i'm creating patina.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


>





mcnabbanov said:


> heavens me, about as good as a 3 watch seiko collection can get. excellent choices. I'm at 1/3 so far, with the MM by the end of the year I hope!


Plus Juan. One of the best 3 watch collections, Seiko or not, IMO.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got two Seikos incoming, they should arrive from Japan a day or two apart. I actually sold my only non-Seiko today so I can afford more Seikos... I've fallen hard for the brand.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

jswing said:


> I've got two Seikos incoming, they should arrive from Japan a day or two apart. I actually sold my only non-Seiko today so I can afford more Seikos... I've fallen hard for the brand.


Awesome, you won't be disappointed with the SDGZ013, the more I see the Shogun the more I like it. I may be on a titanium kick.


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

My SKX007 landed. After a MAJOR struggle (And a small ding  Not to worried I'm sure there will be more) to swap the factory rubber for a super oyster it's a wrap. I've fallen hard for this little gem! Great heft and a stunner to behold. I think I'm hooked on Seiko divers! And a pic of course...









Yeah... it looks like all the rest but this one is mine!


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Just ordered a Seiko Prospex SUN019 Kinetic GMT Divers. Can't wait!!!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Another interesting item on the way, this 1/100th of a second caliber 89 stopwatch, model 8941-5000.

Times up to 10 minutes, ticking at 360,000bph.

This was Seiko's flagship stopwatch, developed for and used in the 1964 Olympics. 








60's catalog photo:








Featured in the Seiko Museum, as part of their Sports Timing Instruments collection:








Seiko leveraged these design ideas in the development of the rotating-head IZULs:








... and after recently adding a black IZUL, it set me on the path to find one.

Excited to have it in the collection. Now I need a QC-951, and of course a 5718


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

jswing said:


> I've got two Seikos incoming, they should arrive from Japan a day or two apart. I actually sold my only non-Seiko today so I can afford more Seikos... I've fallen hard for the brand.


They look awesome!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

jswing said:


> I've got two Seikos incoming, they should arrive from Japan a day or two apart. I actually sold my only non-Seiko today so I can afford more Seikos... I've fallen hard for the brand.


You really have an amazing lineup of Seikos, the SDGZ013 has been on my radar as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> You really have an amazing lineup of Seikos, the SDGZ013 has been on my radar as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're getting harder and harder to find, mine is currently +1 spd since setting the time 3 days ago, no BS, really surprised by that, never had a non-quartz watch this accurate.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like a major consolidation is in order, just pulled the trigger on my first Spring Drive, a SBDB001. And the brutal wait begins!!!


----------



## rghensley (Mar 15, 2015)

Getting very hard to come up with one like this. As listed: All original, every part, nothing changed nor modded. Worn by seller keeps perfect time.
Comes w/extras and replacement parts if so desired to pretty her up........I think she is gorgeous just like she is.
So many have been messed with.
6309-7049 w/panta...............................................................8)


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

I have this beauty the SSA073K1 on the way from Singapore.

And I am thinking my next watch will be this one.






The SARG015. I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bargain thread on the Affordables forum posted the discount codes for World of Watches sale of this New arrival SRP605K2 on OEM rubber strap ($108 delivered)


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Got this in the mail yesterday....1983 6309


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

aafanatic said:


> My fifth Sailhawk ;-) JR4051-54L


Nice! I have a few as well, but I cannot actually wear them sailing as they cannot take the beating and they break. So I actually wear Casio Pro-treks and G-Shocks to race.

The Sailhawks only get worn to the after-race parties.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAFO1*

Picking this up tomorrow. To me the "Jet" 1/5 sec. hand really goes with this watch.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAF32*

Ordered this today. Like my SNAs


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAFO1*



SCOTTYTOOHOTTY said:


> Picking this up tomorrow. To me the "Jet" 1/5 sec. hand really goes with this watch.


Okay, that is a pretty good looking watch.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAFO1*

Thanks!


Xeticus said:


> Okay, that is a pretty good looking watch.


----------



## christam (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAFO1*









I've got this on order although I'm not sure when it's going to arrive.

Should it prove to be too big, the backup plan is to change it for this:


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

My SNZF11 order was canceled by seller, the reason being "it's the last one in stock and have some problems, scratches..." Sigh 
So I changed my order, with another Seiko 5, the SRP435 limited edition Seiko 5's 50th Anniversary watch.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

So, my new Seiko 5 SRP435K1 just arrived today.








I needed to scratch my Seiko 5 itch, but my SNZF11 order was ended with no luck. So, this one was the next most suitable for my taste. Big size 43mm, nice airport style city names.
Also it's a limited edition watch, celebrating the 50th Anniversary of Seiko 5 (1963-2013) and Anniversary of Seiko's 100 years watchmaking (1913-2013). I consider myself lucky to find it with good price, after 2 years of it's release, a brand new one with warranty, tags, box, manual...








It has a 4r36 movement, with second hand halt & hand wound mechanisms.
As most recent Seikos, it has an open case back, with a nice touch of Seiko 5 anniversary being mentioned. Nice bracelet too.








Hope you guys like my new watch and this mini review.


----------



## MrKiwi (Dec 19, 2014)

The first Eco-Drive in my collection came on Saturday! AT9010-52e.

It took me a couple of attempts at resetting it, but everything is now lined up with date changing at midnight instead of midday and the second time zone showing correctly rather than offset by 12 hours. Very different from the rest of my collection, but I like it.

(Picture borrowed from Citizen's web site.)


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Immersed myself in this thread for quite a while. Bad move.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/70s-style-racing-chrono-quartz-$300-less-1091241-3.html

Now i have this on the way haha ( Seiko SNDF85 )









It was this video that did it for me :


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Grand Seiko quartz diver, beautifully photographed and review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/grand-seiko-sbgx115-review-1144858.html

Nice 65 second video here:


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, great catch!
Congrats, if you can please post wrist shots of the watch when it arrives, there aren't many around


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

phm14 said:


> Grand Seiko quartz diver, beautifully photographed and review here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/grand-seiko-sbgx115-review-1144858.html
> 
> Nice 65 second video here:


That one on the left with the off white bezel is stunning!


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

It's on my wrist, not in the mail, but it's close enough. Found this Citizen at a TJ Maxx for $180. This is my first Eco-Drive. It has a pretty unique look with a antique-ish pearl colored dial and root beer colored sub-dials.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm awaiting a grand Seiko SBGR073 I purchased on the Bay... It'll take forever to clear customs, so I am besides myself with anticipation. The 073 isn't a very popular model and I had a lot of trouble finding decent pics of it. Anyone with hands on experience with this model?
Love to see some more pics!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Got a SARB035 in the mail from a fellow forumite


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered yon beastie this very evening.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I just got this Superior today from Massdrop ($135).


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

BT0004-57E twin date two tone should arrive tomorrow;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Sailhawk just arrived


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> I just got this Superior today from Massdrop ($135).


That's a great deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

beastie indeed! have you seen one in person? :-!



sticky said:


> Just ordered yon beastie this very evening.
> 
> View attachment 3738322


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, so this one isn't in the mail. Yet. It's discontinued and will likely be hard to find, but I'm on the hunt for one, and I'm like a dog looking for a bone when it comes to finding a watch I want. SAGK003.


----------



## sunaxi (Feb 25, 2015)

For £100 I couldn't really refuse an Ice Monster (SRP481K1) to go with my second gen Orange one. It's in the post and hopefully turning up next week.
Currently I'm trying to talk myself out of a baby tuna too.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Calibre 3100 Twin Date just arrived ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I realize that I neglected to report these three landing ;-)

Bulova Mirador Swiss Automatic









Citizen SMP TT









Sailhawk JR4034-53E


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I haven't bought my first Seiko yet, nor Citizen for that matter. I am eyeing a 009 with rubber strap and blue face with blue/red bezel tho. That's a great looking watch and for less then $200 seems an attractive offer. I am ALMOST decided that will be the first Seiko but wana look around a bit more to make sure. (I do have an Orient but it doesn't say Seiko on it so that doesn't count lol)


----------



## Conkerman (Apr 10, 2015)

First post! 

And a happy one too. 

I have a SUN023 coming Monday.

As its Tuna-ish, I shall name it dolphin.

Also considering an SRP579 as I fancy an automatic.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I just ordered a Seiko SNZD27 from Dabrands through Lazada Malaysia. RM293(US$80) after 10% discount. I think it's quite worth it.. What do you guys think? I've seen some positive and good review about dabrands. Anyone care to share their experience with them? I don't think this watch model is popular at all as I don't see any review. I currently have SNK809 which I love. I'm starting my collection of Seiko 5 now. I had my eyes on SNZF17 for a while.. But it cost around RM600, then I came across SNZD27 which is dirt cheap after discount. Had to jump on it.. Hope I didn't make a mistake on this.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> And it has landed and it's spectacular! The Ti will take some getting used to, it's so light you barely feel it on the wrist. The bracelet is something else, best Seiko bracelet I've ever handled, I believe it's a genuine five link and expertly finished. The size and proportions of this watch are just perfect for just about any wrist at just under 42mm. Just having it on wrist for a few hours makes me wish they would make the MM300 in Ti, it's so comfortable. I definitely don't regret this purchase, #289 below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I've had this watch a week, it's been off wrist at night, and one day, I haven't reset the watch and today it is +1 spd. This is no BS, the watch is incredibly accurate. I know it's luck of the draw but I've never owned an automatic watch this accurate before, definitely got lucky with this one.


----------



## Conkerman (Apr 10, 2015)

Swoon 

I'll probably regret this, but what model number is that beauty. I want one bad, anyone need a 1 owner kidney?


----------



## hitoriko (Mar 25, 2015)

My latest Seiko SRP481K1 just waiting on delivery which should be this week.








Second Seiko in as many months and im already looking at my next one.. I think you all have started me off on a dangerous path...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

yvliew said:


> I just ordered a Seiko SNZD27 from Dabrands through Lazada Malaysia. RM293(US$80) after 10% discount. I think it's quite worth it.. What do you guys think? I've seen some positive and good review about dabrands. Anyone care to share their experience with them? I don't think this watch model is popular at all as I don't see any review. I currently have SNK809 which I love. I'm starting my collection of Seiko 5 now. I had my eyes on SNZF17 for a while.. But it cost around RM600, then I came across SNZD27 which is dirt cheap after discount. Had to jump on it.. Hope I didn't make a mistake on this.


I've bought many Seiko's from Dabrands via ebay with no problems. Their Seiko's all come with international factory warranty unlike many other ebay sellers which only have seller warranties. I've had one watch repaired by Seiko under warranty so that was a good test of the warranty.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I just got this Citizen NY2300 yesterday. Most affordable automatic 200m diver's watch (for only $125 brand new) along with Orient Mako/Ray series. Strong Lume, Unidirectional Pepsi Bezel, Screw-down crown, Day/Date windows, nice Chapter Ring with Arabic hour numbers.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> I just got this Citizen NY2300 yesterday. Most affordable automatic 200m diver's watch (for only $125 brand new) along with Orient Mako/Ray series. Strong Lume, Unidirectional Pepsi Bezel, Screw-down crown, Day/Date windows, nice Chapter Ring with Arabic hour numbers.


Great bang for buck. Keep good time? What size lugs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Ok I've had this watch a week, it's been off wrist at night, and one day, I haven't reset the watch and today it is +1 spd. This is no BS, the watch is incredibly accurate. I know it's luck of the draw but I've never owned an automatic watch this accurate before, definitely got lucky with this one.


That is impressive. Quartz accuracy, congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Great bang for buck. Keep good time? What size lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey.
It keeps very good time. I set it to my mobile phone's time, and after 36hours, it is still in-line with the phone's time.
According to the reviews on internet, it's movement is very reliable, which is Japanese Miyota 8200 (hand-winding) movt. 
Lug size is 20mm.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Got this one incoming, pic shamelessly stolen:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Bn0088-03e. Can not wait for my new diver to show up.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> Thanks Joey.
> It keeps very good time. I set it to my mobile phone's time, and after 36hours, it is still in-line with the phone's time.
> According to the reviews on internet, it's movement is very reliable, which is Japanese Miyota 8200 (hand-winding) movt.
> Lug size is 20mm.


That is very impressive. So I take it wears smaller than the 007?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful. What model is that?



5661nicholas said:


> Got this one incoming, pic shamelessly stolen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Seiko H127-5000


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheating only slightly, as this was delivered last week, from Rakuten Global in Japan, SSB031, my first ever Seiko chronograph. Has a slight Speedy homage look, so need to try it on a Velcro NASA style strap.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

cpl said:


> Beautiful. What model is that?


SDGZ005, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

joey79 said:


> That is very impressive. So I take it wears smaller than the 007?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have 007, but you must be right, judging from the dimensions of 007, just a bit smaller I guess.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> I don't have 007, but you must be right, judging from the dimensions of 007, just a bit smaller I guess.


I own a 009. I am only judging according to the lug width as the 007/009 has 22mm lugs. Not that lugs are a true gauge. Anyway I will stop hijacking. Enjoy that nice piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's been nagging at me to buy it for months and I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

joey79 said:


> I own a 009. I am only judging according to the lug width as the 007/009 has 22mm lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found this picture on internet. Yes confirmed NY2300 is smaller than SKX007.


----------



## MikoMichael85 (Mar 22, 2015)

Waiting for my Seiko Ssc021 to arrive on May 1. Can't wait, it'll be my third seiko. Got the watch and this photo from SkyWatches.org


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> I found this picture on internet. Yes confirmed NY2300 is smaller than SKX007.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel Rouser (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

'68 6159-7001 incoming.








From here I think it's condition upgrades only in the vintage Seiko diver space, and there isn't that much room there.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

estrickland said:


> '68 6159-7001 incoming.
> View attachment 3783890
> 
> 
> From here I think it's condition upgrades only in the vintage Seiko diver space, and there isn't that much room there.


Congrats! This is my holy grail, I need to find one.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I went vintage crazy this weekend, have a 6105-8000 and 6309-7049 incoming.


----------



## hitoriko (Mar 25, 2015)

Thought i'd see what these solars are like since im heading overseas into a tropical environment where i'll be out in the sun.

SSC205


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

jswing said:


> I went vintage crazy this weekend, have a 6105-8000 and 6309-7049 incoming.


Man you are on a run, congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christam (Apr 19, 2015)

Oops. I found this for a good price at a UK AD and it should be arriving Wednesday. Meanwhile, the wait for the Astron goes on ........


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Got this one incoming, pic shamelessly stolen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, where did you find it?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Nice watch, where did you find it?


Thanks, been looking for one since it sold out. Worlds biggest auction site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> Got this one incoming, pic shamelessly stolen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Thanks, been looking for one since it sold out. Worlds biggest auction site
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's a real sharp looking watch I regretted not buying it, I learned my lesson with the sdgz0013 and pulled the trigger on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Yeah it's a real sharp looking watch I regretted not buying it, I learned my lesson with the sdgz0013 and pulled the trigger on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you say that, I was torn between the SDGZ013 and the SDGZ005. Figured I couldn't lose either way. When I saw this one come up I sold another watch and was able to scoop it up. Looking forward to posting pics and thoughts once it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Paid for this off WUS member Richyb86 late yesterday afternoon

Should have it tomorrow

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-seiko-monster-srp307j1-divers-watch-1844994.html


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Its arrived, from from another WUS member too

Seiko Black Monster SRP307J1


----------



## MrTimG (Mar 30, 2015)

Long-time listener, first time caller here.

Missed the courier that's delivering these guys yesterday. Hopefully there'll be a nice surprise on the door step when I get home tonight as I've got a couple of new NATO straps ready to roll...














(Images shamefully stolen from the internet)


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SRP279 & SNZF05*

Both are J models.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Give up. The Baby Tuna will win.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just traded with a fellow WUS'er for a BN0001-01L on bracelet. I was thinking of getting a BN0000-04H, but then I saw this one. You don't see the blue-face, pepsi bezel version very often.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

I got 1. You'll luv it.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAFO1*

Thanks !


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Citizen diver. Holbein fluco strap.


----------



## WatchesIlike (Jun 24, 2012)

Love my Seiko Superior, just got it.... wish I could find it in blue too.
Anybody else have one?


----------



## MrTimG (Mar 30, 2015)

So my SKX007 and SNK 809 arrived yesterday.

I was most looking forward to the diver, but I've actually been really taken by the SNK. It's been on my list for a while, but I'd sort of fallen out of love with it and really only got it because I could get 20% off on eBay. But once I opened the box, I fell in love again - you really need to see it in the metal to appreciate it. I love the detail in the dial - it's crisp, refined, minimal. The satin finish to the case feels great and is totally on-point for the style of watch. I even like the semi-gimmicky clear case back. My only gripe is the nylon strap. It itches, so I've been wearing the SKX today.

The SKX feels great on the wrist - it's not far off as big a watch as I'd wear. I love the no-nonsense and functional dial and the lume is great. I can't help but think it would be nicer if the case was brushed or satin rather than polished, but I think that's just me. It's definitely met expectations. I'm very happy!

TL;DR New guy buys Seikos and likes them.



MrTimG said:


> Long-time listener, first time caller here.
> 
> Missed the courier that's delivering these guys yesterday. Hopefully there'll be a nice surprise on the door step when I get home tonight as I've got a couple of new NATO straps ready to roll...
> View attachment 3830850
> ...


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Grail incoming. Pic courtesy of seller.
I'm very pleased I found one


----------



## MLS (May 3, 2015)

I have a SARG001 on the way, maybe here by Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## John Flynn (Mar 6, 2006)

I have these coming, hopefully they'll arrive next week (watch from Japan, bracelet from H.K.) ...

SARG009 (stock photo)










I also ordered this Strap Code bracelet (I hate thin, flimsy bracelets) ...



















I think the bracelet will look great w/ the watch :-!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Another Sailhawk (My sixth ;-) ) JR4045-57E, and an Endeavor from a fellow WIS WUS AW1424-45L ;-)


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

John Flynn said:


> I have these coming, hopefully they'll arrive next week (watch from Japan, bracelet from H.K.) ...
> 
> SARG009 (stock photo)
> 
> ...


will certainly be interesting,
please share the results


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can you post pictures of the sailhawk on the wrist?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

How about another Endeavor? CA0448-08E :think: :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

These just arrived (cheating I know)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

My first seiko solar on its way from Japan


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Endeavor AW1424-54L just arrived from another WUS member ;-)


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I've wanted this watch for quite some time, definitely fills a need in my collection:

image taken from the Internets, not mine.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I've wanted the SCEB009 for a while, but finally have one incoming from Chino 








(Image gratuitously pilfered from elsewhere)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Oooppps! Just ordered another Endeavor ;-). AW1422-50E


----------



## Wile E. Quixote (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm waiting on these, an SKX171 and an SRP315 (monster). I'm going to put a new band on the SKX171 and replace the bezel with a coin edge bezel from Yobokies and a red glass lumed insert. I don't know what I'm going to do with the Monster. I might have the dial and chapter ring replaced with something less busy.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

The Endeavor CA0448-08E just arrived. Surprizingly lighter than the three handed Endeavors ;-)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

aafanatic said:


> The Endeavor CA0448-08E just arrived. Surprizingly lighter than the three handed Endeavors ;-)


Great pic. You have been adding to your collection very nicely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ordered one of these this very morning.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

WatchesIlike said:


> Love my Seiko Superior, just got it.... wish I could find it in blue too.
> Anybody else have one?


You can get the blue one @ Jomashop for $167.95 w/coupon code but it is a "K" model.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

My forth Endeavor: CA0444-50L


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally!!! My 6309 for my birthday arrived.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Endeavor AW1422-50E just arrived ;-)


----------



## EduRam (Sep 5, 2013)

Citizen BU2035-05E
Arrived this morning:


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

GRAND SEIKO 6145-8000 May 1969 (Seller's photo)...can't wait to get this one cleaned up, serviced & on the wrist!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

All these watches look great, guys! Keep it up. 
CA0444-50L just arrived. Better than expected ;-)


----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

This guy arrived by FedEx today. Did not stay in the box long! SNDF93


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've wanted this watch for quite some time, definitely fills a need in my collection:
> 
> image taken from the Internets, not mine.


So it came today, I was pumped, I started all my inspections and while setting the time clockwise (crown turns counter clockwise) the hands don't move. Nothing wrong with the movement, problem is the crown is unscrewing from the stem instead of moving the hands.

Uhhh $100 back to Japan, this one is getting returned.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> So it came today, I was pumped, I started all my inspections and while setting the time clockwise (crown turns counter clockwise) the hands don't move. Nothing wrong with the movement, problem is the crown is unscrewing from the stem instead of moving the hands.
> 
> Uhhh $100 back to Japan, this one is getting returned.


Sorry to hear.

You get more Seiko QC problems than the rest of the Seiko forum combined. It's crazy.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> You get more Seiko QC problems than the rest of the Seiko forum combined. It's crazy.


It really is crazy, I swear I've spent a grand shipping watches back to Japan.

As much as I like Seikos this is my last one until I can get easy servicing in the states on them. The real annoyance is this is a 5 minute repair but watch makers can't open these monocoque cases in the states, so for such a stupid thing as this it has to go back.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Just went all in on a SBGA029....should land on Tuesday.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome piece, congrats. 
Sorry to hear that Mike, that sucks. 
Maybe a stupid question, but did you try contact the seiko boutique?
Maybe they will take care of the shipping fees USA to Japan.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Awesome piece, congrats.
> Sorry to hear that Mike, that sucks.
> Maybe a stupid question, but did you try contact the seiko boutique?
> Maybe they will take care of the shipping fees USA to Japan.


Good advice. The Seiko boutique store should be able to help, after all it is one of their products.

Good luck with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mike_Dowling said:


> It really is crazy, I swear I've spent a grand shipping watches back to Japan.
> 
> As much as I like Seikos this is my last one until I can get easy servicing in the states on them. The real annoyance is this is a 5 minute repair but watch makers can't open these monocoque cases in the states, so for such a stupid thing as this it has to go back.


that's a nightmare Mike  good luck with the swap


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

dan55 said:


> that's a nightmare Mike  good luck with the swap


I spoke with the seller and he tried to get me to just take it to Seiko USA for repair, but last time I took a monocoque case JDM watch to them they wanted nothing to do with it (I live close to the Mawah Nj service center). The watch hasn't been worn and it's tags are still in place so he agreed to a return and ship out another one once he receives it. It puts the watch arrival out likely 3-4 weeks, but altogether as long as I get the watch and it's working I'm good.


----------



## gqgiant (May 14, 2013)

Ordered the seiko sarw013 from seiya the other day. Can't wait! Not much love for the sarw model.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNZE91*



















Ordered this last nite. NOS


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNZE91*

Have a PMX56-2812 going in the mail tomorrow.

VERY excited.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNZE91*

Just arrived via EMS. I bought it for a mod, but seeing it in person I may just leave it stock. Less than a week to get here from Japan. Got from seiko3s on Rakuten. Problem free transaction. Got an SKX007K2 for a mod too, that showed up as well even though I ordered after the SARZ.
View attachment 4029602

Seller's pic.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just ordered one


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

NONE!

Not a single thing!?!

I might be satiated for a moment. I think it helps having Sailhawk sitting on my girlfriends dresser that I can look at but not touch until June.
The present was bought six weeks in advance, but instead of staring at a gift wrapped box (which is slow death) I get to stare at an open watch box (which is life-support)

JR4045-57E


----------



## gqgiant (May 14, 2013)

Not the greatest pic, but just got this today.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Shipped today. Can't wait! Cheers!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

OOoppps! I spoke to soon. I slipped on a banana peel and landed on the "Buy NOW" button ;-)
Another Endeavor, but it was on sale, so it doesn't count. Maybe the extra strap makes up for that. Gotta get a little rubber for Summer ;-)










and the strap


----------



## furple (Oct 15, 2014)

My 22nd Seiko; 12th in the 6M caliber range. Bought this one just for fun. It's the most modern looking of all the 6Ms I have.


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks amazing in the wrist. 
Amazing.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BenDibble said:


> Looks amazing in the wrist.
> Amazing.


Nice, what is the model number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeylandYutani (Nov 13, 2008)

Not my pic but have this incoming:


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Nice, what is the model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just realized I hadn't typed that in.
This is a PMX56-2812


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got a 40mm Quartz SBGV007 on order (picture from Seiko).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedSeiko (Aug 18, 2009)

Just won a BFK on the bay.
Here is the pic from the seller.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

After restraining myself from buying more and more Seikos to try and not clutter up my collection, I ordered these three bad boys in a moment of weakness.




























Clutter away! Or something....


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

phoenix844884 said:


> After restraining myself from buying more and more Seikos to try and not clutter up my collection, I ordered these three bad boys in a moment of weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT score getting that SUN023! One of the most comfortable bands I have worn too. Especially for such a large watch, it wears very nicely.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice choice. I ordered the same one yesterday (22 May 15). Hope my 7" wrist can take it.

heb



phoenix844884 said:


> After restraining myself from buying more and more Seikos to try and not clutter up my collection, I ordered these three bad boys in a moment of weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpeedSeiko (Aug 18, 2009)

Just bought a small lot of Seikos.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

sold my two beloved smooth bezels Stargate for a Blumo (Sumo SBDC003) : )


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

BDC said:


> Just went all in on a SBGA029....should land on Tuesday.


This one is making a return trip unfortunately. Piece of "something" hanging off the minute hand. Very fine hair, lint, or sliver of metal, probably lint, but I first saw it glinting in the sun.

Wasn't sure how it'd be handled, as I wore it for a couple of days, but thankfully the seller didn't hesitate to exchange it out. I think I'm gonna call them Tuesday and look into getting the 031 instead, as I was slightly regretting not getting the titanium model.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BDC said:


> This one is making a return trip unfortunately. Piece of "something" hanging off the minute hand. Very fine hair, lint, or sliver of metal, probably lint, but I first saw it glinting in the sun.
> 
> Wasn't sure how it'd be handled, as I wore it for a couple of days, but thankfully the seller didn't hesitate to exchange it out. I think I'm gonna call them Tuesday and look into getting the 031 instead, as I was slightly regretting not getting the titanium model.


What a shame. Such a beautiful piece. I would have thought that the QC be a little tighter on the GS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Deluxe bomber!!!!


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

This one is on the way and should be here any day now. Sellers pics, it looks pretty promising.


----------



## NJC614 (Mar 20, 2014)

I finally joined the club and ordered a 007. I also ordered a new watch tool kit and a couple of NATO straps to play with. 

The worst part is I haven't even received the 007 yet and I'm wanting to pull the trigger on the 009...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After months of wanting and waiting, finally this! Shogun is on the way.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> After months of wanting and waiting, finally this! Shogun is on the way.


You wont regret it, amazing value, incredibly comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great watch!
I will fall for it one day or another...
Did you get it new or pre loved?


----------



## attl (Jun 22, 2013)

Was in the mail, now on the wrist. Haven't even set the time or date yet! Love it so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Arrived today. I think this is about as close to a 6105 as i'm going to get. Very pleased with Jakes handy-work!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> You wont regret it, amazing value, incredibly comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed and can't wait to wear it.


Seppia said:


> Great watch!
> I will fall for it one day or another...
> Did you get it new or pre loved?


Less than a month old pre-loved from a forum member at DWC. Excited!


----------



## Carlibr8 (May 19, 2015)

Grabbed a 6139-6012 off the Bay last night in the dying seconds of an auction and should get it tomorrow.
Worried now it may not be quite what it seems as Google brings up no Orange dials. Reckon it's had more face work than Joan Rivers :-d
Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

Bought a Seiko Panda off the WuS sales forum a week ago, should be in my mailbox very soon, can't wait!

Seller's photo:


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've wanted this watch for quite some time, definitely fills a need in my collection:
> 
> image taken from the Internets, not mine.


Ok let's try this again, Darth Tuna incoming!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNKN27K1 New military model.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

My fifth Endeavor arrived CA0440-50E on rubber.


----------



## Thethirdrowe (Feb 16, 2015)

I just bought a ring to lock down my fav lady, so I decided to treat myself to a Citizen PMD56-2951 (JDM). It's going to be a long week.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations!|> I just started saving up for the diamond myself (For her) Excellent watch as well. Enjoy ;-)



Thethirdrowe said:


> I just bought a ring to lock down my fav lady, so I decided to treat myself to a Citizen PMD56-2951 (JDM). It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Carlibr8 said:


> Grabbed a 6139-6012 off the Bay last night in the dying seconds of an auction and should get it tomorrow.
> Worried now it may not be quite what it seems as Google brings up no Orange dials. Reckon it's had more face work than Joan Rivers :-d
> Any thoughts guys?
> 
> ...


And the hand set.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

sbpy085


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

xmonger said:


> View attachment 3472754
> 
> 
> Just ordered a Seiko SKA623. Hope it looks as nice in person as it does in pics. At under $100, it fits the bill to go into the daily beater collection.
> ...


Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun just arrived. Put it on a Heuerville Mil Green strap I had just so I could wear it right now.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Ok let's try this again, Darth Tuna incoming!


And this one is perfect, probably too big on my 7 inch wrist but I don't really care, I wear it with shorts and a T-shirt.


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

One of each..should be here early next week


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Since my wife has taken over my Cocktail Time SARB065, I've got the SDGM001 "Grand Cocktail" on its way from Seiya. Below is a pic from the web with both watches in it, how appropriate.......


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

SGG711


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

aafanatic said:


> My fifth Endeavor arrived CA0440-50E on rubber.


Where is the flag? I have become used to the flag in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

My sixth Sailhawk arrived; finally! JR4045-57E

and flag;-)


----------



## AndrewFromTexas (May 16, 2015)

This one, from SeiyaJapan (they're doing a 5% off Spring sale):









According to their tracking info it was with Customs in Chicago as of yesterday evening. I'm hoping for delivery tomorrow but not counting on it.

I only just got into watches a couple weeks ago (upon learning that you could get mechanical watches that cost less than a Rolex) with the purchase of a Seiko 5 Sports for $130 off Amazon. This is my second automatic and second Seiko (I was so pleased with that first one, that Seiko 5, it's so good for what it costs, fantastic value for money) that I just had to get another one. My next will probably be a Hamilton of some sort.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I finally saved the pennies to add new watch to my collection and it arrives before 1 pm today - so excited !!!! Its blooming gorgeous!!!!






and in two weeks time this one )) God I am like a kid waiting for xmas ))


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

aafanatic said:


> My sixth Sailhawk arrived; finally! JR4045-57E
> 
> and flag;-)


There it is! That's a nice looking model. The blue really pops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rezwrrd (May 10, 2015)

I'm new to Seikos, but they keep coming up when I'm watch shopping on the 'bay. I was given a bit of money for my college graduation and I decided that I was going to get a decent watch that would last a while. I was looking for a vintage automatic mechanical with day/date, a black dial, and 18mm lugs (to continue to use my growing 18mm NATO collection). I had been hoping to try a 4 o'clock crown, since I wear my watch on my right arm, but that wasn't a hard requirement. I had been looking primarily for a Citizen or HMT because I thoroughly enjoy my HMT Janatas. After a few false starts I ended up winning this Seiko 5.









(seller photo)

I'm working on learning as much as I can about Seiko 5s and the 6309 movement. The spirit of the 5 seems to embody exactly what I'm looking for in a watch, though it will be hard to get used to not winding the crown. If the caseback is to be trusted, it's a 6309-6240 made in January 1978 (88?). I'll probably never know for sure how much of it is original, but as long as it keeps time somewhat reliably (within a few min/day) and looks good on my wrist, I don't really care what's been replaced. The yellow second hand especially caught my eye.

It should get here some time between the 11th and the 29th. Until then, I drool over pictures of 6309s.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Just ordered the super-accurate AQ1030--57E. I'm into the "high-accuracy quartz" angle. Picture from Citizen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Recently picked up this Grand Seiko quartz model.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

aafanatic said:


> My sixth Sailhawk arrived; finally! JR4045-57E
> 
> and flag;-)


do you have a group shot of your whole citizen collection anywhere?


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> do you have a group shot of your whole citizen collection anywhere?


+1, would be interesting to see the fruits of all this dedication


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> do you have a group shot of your whole citizen collection anywhere?


I do now! ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Just ordered one of these but it looks like a three week wait ;-)
Putting it on rubber


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

That's am awesome collection AA... I've been wondering how many you had myself.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I have this inbound (seller's picture):


----------



## lsimpson50 (May 27, 2015)

Saw this photo on Hodinkee yesterday and admired the Seiko SNKL23 so much I bought one just like it. It will do until I find the right SARB033.


----------



## AndrewFromTexas (May 16, 2015)

lsimpson50 said:


> Saw this photo on Hodinkee yesterday and admired the Seiko so much I bought one just like it. It will do until I find the right SARB033.
> 
> View attachment 4198362


Wow, I can't believe that's a Seiko 5 series! That's really sharp looking!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I finally caved


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Beautiful dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Pic stolen from WUS

Ordered last night from Japan. Already bought a blue strap for it. Can't wait!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seppia said:


> I finally caved


That's a beauty!


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Got one of these incoming, the Citizen Promaster Diver BN0100-51E









I think I'm really beginning to be obsessed with divers. I'm considering going for a 007 next.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

BDC said:


> That's a beauty!


Thanks!
I bought it from 10keiya on rakuten, so I'll probably get it somewhere in 2018 
I would have gone with seiko3s but they did not have it or they were giving half the points, can't remember


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Thanks!
> I bought it from 10keiya on rakuten, so I'll probably get it somewhere in 2018
> I would have gone with seiko3s but they did not have it or they were giving half the points, can't remember


I've bought 3-4 watches from 10keiya. Had everything from taking a week to just get the order moving, to having the watch on my wrist in 4-5 days from order placement. They're not terrible, but they can be randomly slow.

I'm still waiting for my sbga031, so I know the feeling. I don't even have a tracking # to check 37 times a day yet, hehe.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I ordered my "The Citizen" from Higuchi, who recently is pretty fast and always offers a good price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

BDC said:


> I've bought 3-4 watches from 10keiya. Had everything from taking a week to just get the order moving, to having the watch on my wrist in 4-5 days from order placement. They're not terrible, but they can be randomly slow.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my sbga031, so I know the feeling. I don't even have a tracking # to check 37 times a day yet, hehe.


My experience (I think this is the fourth watch I get from them) has been that they're pretty consistently slow. I hope they surprise me this time 
Between one thing and the other it always took 2 weeks from order date to ship date. 
Then it delivers lightning fast (3-4 days max) as with all Japanese sellers. 
I am not a fan of their customer service to say the least (the first time I was freaking out because they don't even respond to emails or they respond with Japanese only) but they have consistently the lowest prices net of points. 
When it's equal I go with seiko3s



GregNYC said:


> I ordered my "The Citizen" from Higuchi, who recently is pretty fast and always offers a good price.


There's two things I don't like of Higuchi
First the fact that you have to email him for prices. What is that, the souq? The impression is that his prices are variable and tailor made depending on the customer. 
Second is the fact that I got screwed pretty bad with the price of the tuna I purchased from him, so I'm never going back.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

IMO, Seiko3S, Premium Shop, Laox, and Nagata have all had impressive service, and ship fast. 10Keiya does tempt with the sometimes better prices, and points. Don't get me started on chicago customs though.... ridiculous hold ups there!

I get a reply from Higuchi about every third time I've ask for a price.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SARG013 from Seiko3s:










It's getting close&#8230;










I'm not sure what "retention period" means when it it looks like it's in my zip code&#8230;


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

It's probably in customs, track it at USPS.com. 

Edit: Never mind, didn't see it was in your ZIP Code.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Got a very old one arriving tomorrow:










And a very new one arriving in a little over a week:


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Sold my Sarb035 couple weeks ago, but have another on my way..


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

SUN023 - Should be here Friday! Pic hacked from Google...


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

jswing said:


> And a very new one arriving in a little over a week:


Ooh, you're going to be the first here, perhaps!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

jswing said:


> And a very new one arriving in a little over a week:


Where did you buy it from if you don't mind me asking?

I really want to see the in the flesh pics, I imagine the finishing will be very close to Grand Seiko levels.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> SARG013 from Seiko3s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BDC said:


> It's probably in customs, track it at USPS.com.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, didn't see it was in your ZIP Code.


To answer my own question, it meant the post office tried delivering it when I wasn't home.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

A week ago I have won CITIZEN NY0040-25 (yellow dial). Now all I can do is to keep checking track number. Its still stuck in Italy (

Ebay photo.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

This just departed... :-s This one was difficult to let go of!










This just arrived, which I wasn't expecting until Monday.










And this is finally shipping today, and should land Tuesday. Time for a break now.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BDC said:


> This just departed... :-s This one was difficult to let go of!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you decide you prefer the regular MM to the LE? That GS is gorgeous!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

No, I absolutely loved the 012 more than any other watch I've owned. It just had to go for the GS incoming. Then between the low yen, some Rakuten bucks, and more rumours of being discontinued, had to get another 001 (just in case). I have to consolidate some more, but I'm trying to get down to 5-6 pieces anyway.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BDC said:


> No, I absolutely loved the 012 more than any other watch I've owned. It just had to go for the GS incoming. Then between the low yen, some Rakuten bucks, and more rumours of being discontinued, had to get another 001 (just in case). I have to consolidate some more, but I'm trying to get down to 5-6 pieces anyway.


Got it. I do the same sort of maneuvering. And now you've got me looking at that GS again, more maneuvering may be in order!


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Seppia said:


> I finally caved


I need that in my life... Congrats, it looks amazing.

Sent from the iPhone of a repentant convert to Eastern horology.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks 
For the record, 5 days have gone by since order date and 10keiya hasn't even sent the PayPal payment email
But hey they sent me three order confirmations!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

My Sumo has arrived in the US! Hope to get it by Wednesday. First JDM model, first blue dial. Very excited!!!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Sarb033


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

BDC said:


> Don't get me started on chicago customs though.... ridiculous hold ups there!


Do you get hit with taxes of any kind by customs?


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Arrived yesterday! "The Citizen" AQ1030-57E. Not a romantic backdrop. Just a window where we're doing some home renovation...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

That's great Greg!
I'd really like to try one of these, but will wait for them to come out with a solar model without the power reserve, I think it clutters the dial


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Check this out then - second hand does the duty. The PR doesn't bug me, but Citizen is now proving an alternative

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/tokeikan/item/aq4000-51a/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

GregNYC said:


> Check this out then - second hand does the duty. The PR doesn't bug me, but Citizen is now proving an alternative
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/tokeikan/item/aq4000-51a/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en


Thanks a lot that looks great, if I flip the just acquired and yet to be received sbgx065 I'll definitely get one of those.


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

Skx007k2 muy first Seiko in mind DIY mod ;-)


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

SKA623








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

another casio, GW3500BB


----------



## mustmoto (Jun 2, 2015)

First post here - just ordered a Citizen Signature Grand Touring Sport with united frequent flier miles. Looking forward to my first automatic.


----------



## kicsrepins (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't wait to get my hands on this:









[photo credit: Ablogtowatch]


----------



## rezwrrd (May 10, 2015)

Still waiting on my 6309... stuck at ISC New York since Sunday, unless they just haven't updated the tracking. :think:


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ordered a skx171 build from harold a few days ago and was surprised to get tracking this morning. Any idea how long the shipping usually take via hong Kong Post? I was actually going to add parts for another build to the order this weekened! Ha ha.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

GregNYC said:


> Check this out then - second hand does the duty. The PR doesn't bug me, but Citizen is now proving an alternative
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/tokeikan/item/aq4000-51a/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the look of that particular model. A little expensive for an eco drive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It's not a regular Eco drive 
It's basically citizen's equivalent of the Grand Seiko line


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 19, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Sarb033


Ditto, on its way from Japan... Fingers crossed customs miss it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sky1926 (May 16, 2015)

Be here in 4 days..8010-23A...pretty pumped


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally broke down and bought a GS, from Joe at AZ Fine Time.


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Expecting this fine Seiko GMT on Monday!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

ProperTidy said:


> Ditto, on its way from Japan... Fingers crossed customs miss it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


got mine today, holly fast.. Japan to New York in 4 days.. :0
LAOX is the best!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm still a little shell-shocked over finding it, but I have this 1963 first-model Grand Seiko 3180 in platinum on the way - a grail watch by any definition.























I'd read that some were made in platinum, and I saw one anecdotal report of having seen one (maybe this one), but without any confirmed numbers and with such rarity, 
the watch is almost mythical. I've been looking for years, but I honestly didn't know if I'd ever find one, let alone one like this.

This 3180 comes fresh from OEM service, running in chronometer spec, with the original box, buckle, and the original chronometry paperwork. Insane.

On the downside, I'll be selling a lot of watches to help cover the cost, but for the most part they're replaceable or upgrade-able,
so if I miss them enough I can bring them back in time.

This will be worn in rotation with the rest of my watches, so pics will be on WRUW threads from time-to-time. 
Too lazy to promise a dedicated thread.

If anyone here has one of these or knows of someone else with one, please PM me.

I also have this x/200 SBGA071 on the way (made the deal before buying the GS above, or it wouldn't have happened),
excited about it as well. Gets here in a week:


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

estrickland said:


> I'm still a little shell-shocked over finding it, but I have this 1963 first-model Grand Seiko 3180 in platinum on the way - a grail watch by any definition.
> 
> View attachment 4323049
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning, congrats!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow what a 1-2 punch!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

estrickland said:


> I'm still a little shell-shocked over finding it, but I have this 1963 first-model Grand Seiko 3180 in platinum on the way - a grail watch by any definition.
> 
> View attachment 4323049
> 
> ...


and you have an eichi II on the way? My god


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seppia said:


> It's not a regular Eco drive
> It's basically citizen's equivalent of the Grand Seiko line


In that case, not so surprising!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, all.

I had some questions via PM so I thought I'd clarify.

The case on this watch is solid platinum 850 (~20kt platinum alloy), unlike the filled (~5% by weight) 14kt gold 3180s, 
resulting in a dramatically (~45%) heavier watch at 57g vs 39g.

I believe the dial markers are also solid, due to the dial symbol:







... but I'm not sure about the hands.

The 15mm buckle is (rhodium?) plated brass, which I'll likely put into storage to avoid wear.

All parts are original, and it is a single-owner watch.
It also comes with the original hang tags, as pictured, and the original inspection certificate was from June 1963.

Apologies for the hijack.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

mustmoto said:


> First post here - just ordered a Citizen Signature Grand Touring Sport with united frequent flier miles. Looking forward to my first automatic.
> 
> View attachment 4293954


WOW..now that is a way to buy a watch. No cash, frequent flier miles 

I saw this one at Macy's the other day. Really nice Citizen.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

6138-0030


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Always wanted one to try, SAST009/SBXA009 but the price was always a little too steep as I'm worried it will be too big for my 6.5" wrists. Finding a 2nd hand one in Japan cheap with the Yen low made it an impulse buy...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

psweeting said:


> Always wanted one to try, SAST009/SBXA009 but the price was always a little too steep as I'm worried it will be too big for my 6.5" wrists. Finding a 2nd hand one in Japan cheap with the Yen low made it an impulse buy...
> 
> View attachment 4374498


Always wondered about the gps and what it actually does. I should google. Nice pick up, looks in great condition. The rubber strap suits the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

estrickland said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> I had some questions via PM so I thought I'd clarify.
> 
> ...


Dedicated thread when it arrives please! Crucially how and where did you find that piece?!?! Cheers!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Ordered an SBDX014 last night, but it's not exactly in the mail. The release date is 8/8, so I have a looong wait. For now I can only ogle pics.


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

jswing said:


> Ordered an SBDX014 last night, but it's not exactly in the mail. The release date is 8/8, so I have a looong wait. For now I can only ogle pics.


That thing is Purrdy !! ...


----------



## muphasta (May 10, 2015)

This was in the mail until today:
Picked this up off of the bay and it arrived today. 









































Needless to say, I'm already in love! I'll need to remove a few links, but otherwise, it is amazingly comfortable and light.


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)

Also a SKX007 from Chino.


----------



## muphasta (May 10, 2015)

I do have this on its way from Norway. I have a thing for Ti:


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

jswing said:


> Ordered an SBDX014 last night, but it's not exactly in the mail. The release date is 8/8, so I have a looong wait. For now I can only ogle pics.


Is this emperor-sized?
I would guess so based on the movement.


----------



## rezwrrd (May 10, 2015)

Finally got my 6309 today, after two weeks "processed through ISC New York." I'm sure it's a franken, but I like it anyway. The case and movement seem to match up but the dial seems a bit off, appearing to have minute marks hidden by the edge of the case and "Japan Made" just peeking out at six o'clock. Not to mention the date window doesn't really have a bezel, unless it's meant to be that subtle and uneven.

I don't really care if the dial and hands aren't right, because from arm's length it's a good-looking watch. It seems to be winding fine and keeping good time so far, fingers grossed!


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

I was chatting with a friend and fellow watch aficionado yesterday and happened to ask if he had any Seiko divers for sale. He told me he had picked one up solely because it was new (still in the plastic with hang tags) and had only worn it once. Shot me a pic (shown) and a price and the deal was struck. 7548-7000 JDM I think? Hoping it will be here Wednesday!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Seppia said:


> Is this emperor-sized?
> I would guess so based on the movement.


Yes, it's the updated Emperor. I would normally avoid a watch this big, but now that I have the SBEX001 and enjoy wearing it, I'm taking the plunge into Seiko's bigger divers.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

new beater on its way!

Photo by AirWatch


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my pic of my SPORK that I sold about a year ago, regretted it as soon as I boxed it up. I just located another, never worn, still in the plastic, it'll be here tomorrow.........


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Does this count?

Going really old school today 

Not sure why I even bought this, I guess you can never have too many 7548 Y513 movements


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I haven't bought two watches this costly so close together for a long time (first was my Astron above); Grand Seiko SBGR023 (pic borrowed from the net)...


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

My Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-0955 is here; it's getting the bracelet adjusted. Pics tomorrow!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking forward to that!


----------



## Paperlantern (Mar 30, 2015)

I just got a Citizen Men's AR3015-53E Eco-Drive "Stiletto" Watch for Father's Day. I have to say I love it. Extremely light and slim. Super comfy, and looks slick.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

After a very long quest, finally I found this Seiko SEJ027J (Moon Phase, Alarm, Chrono, caliber 7t36) from Seiko's Age of Discovery collection.










The condition of the watch is fair. Functioning fine. Chrono minute & second hands was not pointing the 0 position, but after a quick search in google, I easily reset the chrono hands, and now everything (moonphase, chrono, date, alarm, dual time) works fine.










What I also like in 7txx chrono calibers, the alarm subdial can also be used as second time zone.

And I'm also particularly happy that, I got the stainless steel version, not the gold plated version.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> After a very long quest, finally I found this Seiko SEJ027J (Moon Phase, Alarm, Chrono, caliber 7t36) from Seiko's Age of Discovery collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing looking watch, congrats on the find. how much do they go for?


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> amazing looking watch, congrats on the find. how much do they go for?


Thanks mate. According to quartzimodo, these Age of Discovery 7t36 moon phases are quite rare, and can go as high as $450. I paid slightly less then that, but as usual, it's all about the condition of the watch, and some luck and patience.


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

ny0040 on its way to me from the US 

....doh! customs has held it for charges :-(


----------



## Cagey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have two Seikos in the mail.
An Orange Monster v2
and a Seiko Presage SARW011.
Probably polar opposites watch wise but they will hopefully fulfill different roles for me.

Ordered today and awaiting delivery..


----------



## Bleonard (Aug 30, 2013)

Seiko Blumo! Second one in two weeks. Thinking about putting the Yobokies Pepsi bezel on this one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 0range (May 21, 2015)

SKX009 from Rakuten. It's currently in the US, but was delivered to the wrong state. Long story. It will catch up with me soon.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally, i found this little gem on obay for a great price.
I'm so happy. I'll order a black and green insert from Yobokies.








Borrowed. (Seller's pic) SKX031


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

La classe!


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

just arrived


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Just scored a SKX011J2 for a fairly reasonable price on eBay. Had to pay £9 for supposedly-first-class-priority delivery and it wont get here 'til THURSDAY (!) grrrr


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Felicitations!


----------



## Simmmo (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's my new work watch - Seiko SRP265. Arrived on Saturday from German Amazon.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I think I'm more excited about this one than any other watch I bought..
Finally found a watch for my 4 yo daughter.
A vintage Seiko Manual Wind.
Seriously CAN'T wait.. Hope she likes it, maybe with a pink Zulu.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Pink Zulu, nice! Looks damn fine on the existing beads-o'-rice, but I'd imagine that it'd be a heck of a job to size that bracelet for a four-year-old's arm!


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

I've got a 1967 Business-A which came from Japan and I should get my hands on in a couple of days once I've paid the taxes due. A replacement crystal is also incoming from the USA.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

photo IMG_4088_zpsyv8oszvv.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

This one, SBGX063:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great choice!
Fellow WUS user liwang will be jealous


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

long sought jdm citizen cushion case eco-D




























and a navy blue gshock


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Great choice!
> Fellow WUS user liwang will be jealous


Jealous is right. I followed RichNYC's thread on his decision closely. I like all of dial choices really.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

psweeting said:


> Always wanted one to try, SAST009/SBXA009 but the price was always a little too steep as I'm worried it will be too big for my 6.5" wrists. Finding a 2nd hand one in Japan cheap with the Yen low made it an impulse buy...
> 
> View attachment 4374498


This arrived today and I got sent a brand new watch!! It had all seals and tags intact. Perhaps it was older stock from 2013 as that is when the warranty was dated. It's a BIG watch though, possibly the tallest I have worn. It is thicker than my Ploprof and the lug length is verging on too long but I could get away with it if I was walking/hiking. For everyday wear though, you'd need a fair bit bigger than my 6.5" wrist. The GPS function worked after a few tries and the depth under the crystal is mammoth.


----------



## drkeng (Nov 10, 2010)

a couple of monsters are on the way


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Just got this yesterday.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ryan Bishop said:


> Just got this yesterday.


That is a beast. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m50092 (May 27, 2015)

I have a Seiko 5 on the way from the 3s store in Japan. Went with the SNK385K1, figured for the price I couldn't go wrong. Only $15 for shipping, I normally pay that much from within Canada when it's not covered.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have a SRP313K2 on its way, an uncharacteristic impulse buy for me - had half an eye on one for a long time and suddenly noticed how cheap they are at the moment.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Seiko 6309-7040. Yes I know it's not original and is Franken-tarted up with aftermarket parts, but I got it at a good price on eBay. This is not my photo by the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

I got this incoming...


----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)

today i bought a skx007j with english/roman date wheel from Mr Lee - then bought a black/ivory/red nato from a local place for 10 euro - hopefully both coming soon


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

SARB065 Cocktail Time

Seiko Cocktail Time - SARB065 by sascha.flickr

SDGM003










Modded SNKL23


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, the SNKL23 mod showed up. It's a lot smaller in person than I thought it would be, however, I put it on the strap that Carlo sent with it and it feels pretty decent on my wrist. Yes, it's small, but I really think it will make a great jeans and tshirt watch. I bought a Blumo dial for it today from Rob @ Monster Watches. Im also going to order a sapphire and Mercedes hands for it. It looks good as-is, but I think these mods will really make it mine. I appreciate Carlos work and think it'll be a fun watch.

I just need to find a strap for it that will work well with it. 18mm is an odd size!


















Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Vintage Seiko 5 6119-8021 just arrived, fresh off the mail!
Crown is PITA to operate though... took me quite some time to get the day and date right! lol


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

It's arrived and it's stunning!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep! My SNKL23 has the same case and crown. I love the look of the case and how hidden the crown is, but you're right, it's a PITA to change the day/date and time. I don't have dainty little hands or fingers, so it was difficult at first to set it.



Toh said:


> Vintage Seiko 5 6119-8021 just arrived, fresh off the mail!
> Crown is PITA to operate though... took me quite some time to get the day and date right! lol
> 
> View attachment 4515898


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Yep! My SNKL23 has the same case and crown. I love the look of the case and how hidden the crown is, but you're right, it's a PITA to change the day/date and time. I don't have dainty little hands or fingers, so it was difficult at first to set it.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Bought it cos I love the case shape as well...
Guess it's just a matter of getting used to...


----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)

the nato strap that i bought yesterday came today - i got this one locally for 10 euro - have another strap also on the way and Mr lee said the watch left today as well

its all coming together


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I have been looking for blue dial divers with day/date complication. Can't find one I like.

Meanwhile have kept an eye on 2nd Gen Monster. I wanted SRP315 with bracelet. But when I spot on Amazon discount one with rubber band for $97 I can't really complain.


----------



## drkeng (Nov 10, 2010)

arrived Wednesday






arrived last Saturday


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Not in mail, but on my wrist as of today. After 90+ watches and 8 years of watch collecting, finally I couldn't resist the beauty of SKX007 anymore, and got myself one.

The reason I didn't buy one until now, is because I've always considered SKX as a mainstream watch. But last week I saw one (with jubilee bracelet) on a TV presenter's wrist, wow it was looking absolutely stunning, matching with his black suit, just like how a Rolex submariner fits a suit/shirt.

So, here I am, wearing it first time (without a suit though) but still, it's looking awesome.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I just sold this Citizen AW1360 this weekend.








Now waiting for this engineering marvel, Citizen Attesa. 
(Second hand, but seller says superb condition, which should be true, since it's Duratect DLC coated and Sapphire glass.)


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally my first Citizen Attesa arrived today. It looks darker then the stock picture (which must be because of the duratect titanium coating) but I like it darker, it looks better compare to regular titanium.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Seiko cordovan strap for my SARB033. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

vladg said:


> I have been looking for blue dial divers with day/date complication. Can't find one I like.
> 
> Meanwhile have kept an eye on 2nd Gen Monster. I wanted SRP315 with bracelet. But when I spot on Amazon discount one with rubber band for $97 I can't really complain.


Have you seen the Seiko SRP605K2? You can get it on Ebay for 120 buck$


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

It's here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)

landed yesterday


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Couple of latest impulse buys, I dont know why I keep doing this 









And this one not a Seiko but thought it looked cool and stealthy:


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

SCOTTYTOOHOTTY said:


> Have you seen the Seiko SRP605K2? You can get it on Ebay for 120 buck$
> View attachment 4571706


No, I haven't. I was on hunt specificaly for SRP315.

Seiko SRP605 looks good too. My Boss (wife) will kill me for SRP315 for fact, so you want me to die twice


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WIS'es

Wish I could say any of the pictured watches were heading my way. But would be a lie.
Love everyone of them. My loss you guy's gain.

X traindriver Art


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

This is the same model that I took a photo of while shopping at the outlets in Orlando. I decided to pull the trigger this morning and bought one off eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

New SBBN035 Tuna... received tracking last night, shipped a day before official release! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

I was originally looking for a Seiko 6309 7040 but the Canadian dollar has been tanking of late on world currency markets (don't get me started), I'm going to see that as a longer term purchase. In the meantime I just picked up a 6309 7290 and is in transit.


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

SNP065 inbound. Should arrive tomorrow. |>


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

BDC said:


> New SBBN035 Tuna... received tracking last night, shipped a day before official release! :-!:-!:-!


Wow don't forget to post live pictures as soon as it lands!
Congratulations on a great purchase, finally an all-black tuna with semi-wearable dimensions


----------



## blacksoldier (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have been lurking on the various forums on this site for a short while. Thought I would chime in with my first Citizen watch. It came in yesterday from dutyfreeisland.Com. Its a BNO150-10E. It looks and feels better than I thought it would. I am now thinking of getting a Seiko diver.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

blacksoldier said:


> Hello everyone. I have been lurking on the various forums on this site for a short while. Thought I would chime in with my first Citizen watch. It came in yesterday from dutyfreeisland.Com. Its a BNO150-10E. It looks and feels better than I thought it would. I am now thinking of getting a Seiko diver.
> View attachment 4598842


Good one. And Seiko will helps too. You got this virus bro )


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

blacksoldier said:


> Hello everyone. I have been lurking on the various forums on this site for a short while. Thought I would chime in with my first Citizen watch. It came in yesterday from dutyfreeisland.Com. Its a BNO150-10E. It looks and feels better than I thought it would. I am now thinking of getting a Seiko diver.
> View attachment 4598842


Very nice addition. Does anyone know how it compares to the 007 in size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Wow don't forget to post live pictures as soon as it lands!
> Congratulations on a great purchase, finally an all-black tuna with semi-wearable dimensions


Will do, can't wait for this one! Fingers crossed chicago customs doesn't get they're sticky fingers on it!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

When the supplier gets into work in the morning (I assume they work on Saturdays) my order for one of these bad boys will be waiting for them.


----------



## watch_i_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

Just got a Citizen AT4008-51E Perpetual Chrono A-T, put a NATO strap on it!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

BDC said:


> Will do, can't wait for this one! Fingers crossed chicago customs doesn't get they're sticky fingers on it!


Aaaaaand WooHooooooo! Could hit the po box in the morning!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BDC said:


> Aaaaaand WooHooooooo! Could hit the po box in the morning!


That's really fast, especially considering it went through Chicago!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

That's for sure! They sat on a MM600 for 14 days, and several other times for up to a week. I've had a few fly right through like this lately.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

BDC said:


> That's for sure! They sat on a MM600 for 14 days, and several other times for up to a week. I've had a few fly right through like this lately.


Can't wait to see the pics ! The SBBN035 looks amazing. I'm willing to trade my 015 for a 035 if the pics meet my expectations.
Does it have a screw back or monocoque case ?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Since it's a 300m model I would assume it's a screw down case back. 
Honestly, I think it's a plus. I understand the superiority of the monocoque in terms of engineering, but in practical terms it's pretty cool to have the battery changed anywhere


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Since it's a 300m model I would assume it's a screw down case back.
> Honestly, I think it's a plus. I understand the superiority of the monocoque in terms of engineering, but in practical terms it's pretty cool to have the battery changed anywhere


I want a screw back case man, monocoque is a pita. 
On a side note, the creamy lume (if it's that color) seems to work better with the "all black" look.
That 035 looks sooo good.


----------



## jamessg (May 5, 2015)

A modest SNKL43 from the bay. My first blue dial (always wanted one). Will probably go with a strap.








Photo from seller's site


----------



## 2bo.tcb (Jul 9, 2015)

Waiting on these two!! Can't wait!


----------



## 2bo.tcb (Jul 9, 2015)

May add the anvil bracelet to the 007...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Seiko SKX021


----------



## short22 (Jan 2, 2009)

A Seiko Blumo,my first Seiko and my first Automatic movement,and it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not blazing any new trails here, I just want to find out what all the hype is about. I better not be disappoint.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

Arrived this morning via Canada Post.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

what time is it!!!? COCKTAIL TIME

actually have two watches on the way:

this









plus this:









equal this: 








*photo and idea from wtma


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

Just bought my first automatic here on WUS, a SKX013K2 yay  

(My wrist measures 5.7"/14.5cm)

Now wait...


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Juanjo_NY said:


> what time is it!!!? COCKTAIL TIME
> 
> actually have two watches on the way:
> 
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

My first vintage Seiko - a 1973 Speedtimer 6139-6012 is due in the mailbox tomorrow!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Sarb030 :0
Never thought of buying a gold plated watch.. but this rare Sarb was hard to resist!! 

planing on down-dress it with a two tone Zulu strap!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

This little guy just shipped today. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> SNP065 inbound. Should arrive tomorrow. |>


Didn't fall in love with it, so back it went. Gotta love Amazon Prime! 

I'm thinking of giving this variant a shot. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Got a 1970 Lord Marvel hi beat on the way!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Used Grand Seiko SBGF019 quartz.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow that's cool where did you find this gem?


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Have a sbbn007 headed my way

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

With Pepsi? Did they make that or is it aftermarket?


----------



## kevhicks (May 7, 2014)

Citizen nighthawk bj7000-52e arriving tomorrow.


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Got a 1971 Seiko Lord Marvel hi-beat 36000on the way from Japan. The case and dial aren't in very good condition, but the movement appears to be clean and running well, so overall I think it's a steal for $90 including shipping.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

First gen Black Monster will arrive next week to complement my first gen Orange Monster and the newly arrived Blumo. Some nice color variety between the three.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Something brown and Grand should be showing up in a couple weeks. (If I had a dime every time I've heard that...amirite?!) :-d


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you J.C. Penny


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

mannal said:


> Thank you J.C. Penny
> 
> View attachment 4697570


Congrats. That's was a great deal. Unfortunately would not ship to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

SARB065 and SARB035


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Seppia said:


> With Pepsi? Did they make that or is it aftermarket?


Aftermarket


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Wow that's cool where did you find this gem?


Second hand off of Rakuten. I've just found out though that the bracket is only 16cm so i've got two new links being ordered too from Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

Some vintages on the way from Japan: 6218 Seikomatic Weekdater, 5216 LM Special and exploring HEQ world with a 9940 GQ SS case in original box .


Seiko Grand Quartz 9940-8000 - Twin Quartz 1978 Suwa- 10s/years accuracy


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems if you are Seiko fan it's inevitable that you end up with a Tuna. This one is on the way.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great choice!
Is it r.palace's?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Great choice!
> Is it r.palace's?


No, but was from a DWC member, but we did the deal behind the scenes.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Just got this bad boy in.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Just ordered a Darth Tuna. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

My first Tuna. Can't wait! Pic from web:


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

SARB065


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Incoming Kinetic Tuna.


----------



## nicksi (Dec 27, 2014)

Not sure what the "nickname" for this watch is? Tuna Monster? Monster Tuna? Shrouded Monster? Super Tuna Shrouded Monster???

Anyway it should be here tomorrow :^)


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

nicksi said:


> Not sure what the "nickname" for this watch is? Tuna Monster? Monster Tuna? Shrouded Monster? Super Tuna Shrouded Monster???
> 
> Anyway it should be here tomorrow :^)/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## nicksi (Dec 27, 2014)

Too many Seiko divers for only one wrist... Looked at shoguns and sumos and regular monsters and BFK and the Shrouded kinetic diver... I feel that 42mm is too small for my meaty 7.5" wrists and my larger than average build so I went with this big boy. Was close on the Shrouded Kinetic (love the super tall lume dots/markers, but it was a little over my budget, and I worried it would sit too tall.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Seiko SUN019. Should be here by Friday or Saturday. Really looking forward to this watch. I've never been this excited about a non-mechanical watch. It comes on a bracelet, which I will wear it on a good amount, but Im also putting it on an ISOfrane for casual and beach use. Will more than likely be my daily watch. The GMT function will come in handy for when on business trips.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Cant see a picture of what you got, but I too have a 7.5" wrist and just bought the Kinetic diver you mentioned. The looks of this watch screamed to me!



nicksi said:


> Too many Seiko divers for only one wrist... Looked at shoguns and sumos and regular monsters and BFK and the Shrouded kinetic diver... I feel that 42mm is too small for my meaty 7.5" wrists and my larger than average build so I went with this big boy. Was close on the Shrouded Kinetic (love the super tall lume dots/markers, but it was a little over my budget, and I worried it would sit too tall.


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

I have an SBBN015 Tuna on the way. I think it might be from the final batch that Seiko made as they move onto the newer models. The stock just arrived at Higuchi's shop with a May 15 serial number. Oddily enough, I've not been this excited about an incoming before and I've had a GS and SubC delivered to me in the past! I think it has to do with this watch being so unique looking and one that I'll be able to really wear carefree.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

From the Bay -


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just arrived from a fellow WIS. Another piece in the Seiko diver collection. Love the Monsters.


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

This one should be on its way.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Finally got my Shark Teeth Monster 2nd Gen. Very happy with purchase. For $97, I feel like I stole it )
Boil rubber strap and its super comfortable now. Happy camper here.


----------



## bokaba (Jul 19, 2015)

I just got the Seiko SNE045 railroad watch from another member here. I really like it.


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

Just received this today from another WUS member. The Citizen Signature Grand Touring Auto:


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just placed an order for the SUR007 as i need a quick grab-and-go quartz... 
(pic borrowed from the net)


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

Bought this two weeks ago and it has so changed my mind about Seiko that I have a black dial version on order to arrive Monday.
Kinetic is nothing to fear. Mine is virtually at full charge all the time. Took ten minutes of shaking to get it that way and wearing it once a week keeps it that way. Seiko's fit and finish on these Sportura models is on point. Excellent quality at $300. Who knew?


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2014)

Up-n-coming said:


> Bought this two weeks ago and it has so changed my mind about Seiko that I have a black dial version on order to arrive Monday.
> Kinetic is nothing to fear. Mine is virtually at full charge all the time. Took ten minutes of shaking to get it that way and wearing it once a week keeps it that way. Seiko's fit and finish on these Sportura models is on point. Excellent quality at $300. Who knew?


I've had a Seiko BFK (kinetic) for nearly eight years now. It's my favourite watch by a mile. Accurate, self sufficient, superb quality (hits every second marker and has zero 'kickback/recoil on the seconds hand). I seriously wouldn't swap it for a Rolex or similar (notwithstanding I could sell said Rolex, make some cash and buy another BFK!)


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

So true about, hitting every hash mark and accurate. Even has a sapphire crystal and screw down crown. The dial is flawless under a loop and even the bracelet and clasp are top notch at this price point. The pinned bracelet was a pleasure to size. No collars to fumble with. This one uses split pins that have detents within the bracelet so the pins set themselves at the proper depth. No going back and forth to see if the depth is equal side to side. I love it.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

God damn thing got picked up at Customs *rolls eyes*


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

^Don't you hate that?
Interesting Credor. Have not seen one with these orange sub dials before. Is it a LE model?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna landed today! Much better in person and since I'm loving Natos right now had to put one on it.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

I got a little crazy & ordered these 3.


----------



## Tom vanDal (Jun 29, 2015)

I ordered yesterday an Alpinist SARB017, should receive it next week.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just landed Seiko Tuna SBBN007








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

SBDB009 on route from Japan.


----------



## christam (Apr 19, 2015)

Just ordered this from Seiya a few hours ago. It's now showing as out of stock so I hope I got the last one! (Image from web)


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

the Cocktail Time I ordered from Rakuten (LAOX) last week went to China instead of New York :/
anyhow, I dealt with Laox in the past and I'm sure they'll do the right thing.. So I just ordered a Brightz SDGM001 from them.. let see which show up first!


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Just ordered a Seiko SNKM47 from creation watches.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Not able to resist vintage Seiko charm... received this 6309-7040 dive watch today but unfortunately the seconds hand came off... Had to open it up... put the seconds hand back on and it was ticking normally with the dial facing up... once I tilt the dial, it just went loose, spinning freely... Tried few times but got frustrated... just removed the hand so that I can wear it... doesn't bother me for the time being... if anyone knows the reason why, please pm me, thanks!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

This should be arriving next week. Radio-controlled Citizen. Google pic.


----------



## JHopp (Dec 4, 2012)

Just purchased a Seiko SKX173 from Longisland watches!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

bombora said:


> ^Don't you hate that?
> Interesting Credor. Have not seen one with these orange sub dials before. Is it a LE model?


Yup, only 200 made. I've been wanting a 6S77 for a while now, and this one looks fantastic IMO. The glossy black dial should go nice with my pen ;-);-)

(he gets it)

I should also mention a SBDC027 is almost here as well :-d


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Where are you guys purchasing your tuna's these days? Am interested in the sbbn15 or 17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Did you try 10keiya and seiko3s on rakuten already?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Now that the Darth 013's been discontinued, I decided now was the best time to get one. I just placed an order from Seiya. I've handled this watch a few times, but since I already have and enjoy the 015, I never felt that strong of an urge to get one. I'm looking forward to giving my old Tuna a new friend.









First new Seiko in perhaps three years, haha.


----------



## Auto017 (Jul 21, 2015)

Waiting on my first vintage Seiko, a '67 Seikomatic weekdater.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just placed an order for the Emperor from seiko3s on Rakuten. Yeah, I've caught the Tuna fever. Pic from web:


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Did you try 10keiya and seiko3s on rakuten already?


Will have a look in both stores. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

The fever is hitting me hard. Just ordered this from Seiya as well. I've got some explaining to do to the missus...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Juanjo_NY said:


> the Cocktail Time I ordered from Rakuten (LAOX) last week went to China instead of New York :/
> anyhow, I dealt with Laox in the past and I'm sure they'll do the right thing.. So I just ordered a Brightz SDGM001 from them.. let see which show up first!


The same thing happened to me my Brightz SDGM went to China as well instead of Ausralia, :-( Not happy, at least the Charge has been dropped from my CC


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> The fever is hitting me hard. Just ordered this from Seiya as well. I've got some explaining to do to the missus...
> 
> View attachment 4790490


If she notices you wearing it, you could use the old tried-and-true line: " This watch? Oh, I've had this one for the longest time."


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> Now that the Darth 013's been discontinued, I decided now was the best time to get one. I just placed an order from Seiya. I've handled this watch a few times, but since I already have and enjoy the 015, I never felt that strong of an urge to get one. I'm looking forward to giving my old Tuna a new friend.
> 
> View attachment 4787626
> 
> ...


Wow what a catch!
I have seriously considered getting one, but the size scared me a bit


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> If she notices you wearing it, you could use the old tried-and-true line: " This watch? Oh, I've had this one for the longest time."


Amazingly enough, it sometimes works. My wide still hasn't noticed I got a second tuna, she probably thinks the 015 and 017 are the same watch


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Big congrats Mike ! Pelly and Darth, what a bad ass combo ! Next: DSSD.

Andrea, my gf prefers my 015 over my GMT Master, go figure !

What time is it in NYC ? You guys are early birds !


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Wow what a catch!
> I have seriously considered getting one, but the size scared me a bit


Size-wise it's only a wee bit bigger than the 015/017. It's taller on the wrist by comparison, making it less likely to fit under the cuff. I shared the same concern until I saw it in the metal at the Seiko boutique a year ago.



tiagu said:


> Big congrats Mike ! Pelly and Darth, what a bad ass combo ! Next: DSSD.
> 
> Andrea, my gf prefers my 015 over my GMT Master, go figure !
> 
> What time is it in NYC ? You guys are early birds !


Thanks! Soon I'll have all the badass divers I've admired, so I'm pretty much done as far as diver's watches are concerned. I have a new watch crush, though: the Rolex GMT BLNR or the "Batman." 
I must admit that I've never given GMT watches much thought, but you've poisoned me with your pictures. So, this modern one, with its blue and black bezel, caught my eye.

But I'll save that dream for when I'm not so poor, hopefully in ten to twenty years, haha.

It's around 8 in the morning. I'm an early bird, so I wake up at around 6. I spend the morning either meditating or reading. Then I usually so head to the gym.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks! Soon I'll have all the badass divers I've admired, so I'm pretty much done as far as diver's watches are concerned. I have a new watch crush, though: the Rolex GMT BLNR or the "Batman."
> I must admit that I've never given GMT watches much thought, but you've poisoned me with your pictures. So, this modern one, with its blue and black bezel, caught my eye.
> 
> But I'll save that dream for when I'm not so poor, hopefully in ten to twenty years, haha.
> ...


Ah AH ! Man the BLNR is awesome, one of the few modern Rolexes i would consider. I saw it last week in the metal and it's really impressive, it's a pilot jet set watch so the extra bling (PCL, cerachrome) is somewhat justified. My dream is to have 3 generations of GMT's: 1675, 16710 and BLNR.
I envy you for your fantastic acquisition, the Darth is without a doubt, Seiko's masterpiece.
I'm really happy for you my friend.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> The same thing happened to me my Brightz SDGM went to China as well instead of Ausralia, :-( Not happy, at least the Charge has been dropped from my CC


Sorry to hear that Pete. I'll stay away from LAOX from now on. They never replied my emails either. What a bunch of incompetent people...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> Sorry to hear that Pete. I'll stay away from LAOX from now on. They never replied my emails either. What a bunch of incompetent people...


LAOX was really good for me, 
bought 2 watches from them and both arrived quickly with no issues and I had all my questions answered promptly and in English,
bummer to hear that others are having issues.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> Sorry to hear that Pete. I'll stay away from LAOX from now on. They never replied my emails either. What a bunch of incompetent people...


rubbish..

before this incident I bought 4 watches from Laox, all made it from Japan to New York in a weeks or under.
This is the first time I have issues with them and so far they replied every mail.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Juanjo_NY said:


> *rubbish..*
> 
> before this incident I bought 4 watches from Laox, all made it from Japan to New York in a weeks or under.
> This is the first time I have issues with them and so far they replied every mail.


I'm not talking about your past transactions with them. I'm pretty much talking about Pete's and my cases. And they were indeed incompetent in those cases.


----------



## christam (Apr 19, 2015)

christam said:


> Just ordered this from Seiya a few hours ago. It's now showing as out of stock so I hope I got the last one! (Image from web)
> 
> View attachment 4772770


A quick woohoo update to say I just got the tracking email from Japan Post so I did indeed get the last one in stock! Really looking forward to this.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Millbarge said:


> LAOX was really good for me,
> bought 2 watches from them and both arrived quickly with no issues and I had all my questions answered promptly and in English,
> bummer to hear that others are having issues.


Thanks. I wrote emails in Japanese. Maybe that's the problem? 

Anyway, I tend to be critical of them (Japanese in general) because I'm Japanese.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> I'm not talking about your past transactions with them. I'm pretty much talking about Pete's and my cases. And they were indeed incompetent in those cases. Most importantly, you don't know me well enough to say that.


lol.. how many dates we need before I can say "rubbish".


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Juanjo_NY said:


> lol.. how many dates we need before I can say "rubbish".


You don't get it, do you?

What I mean is that I wouldn't be rude to someone who has had the opposite experience.


----------



## David Dolan (Feb 20, 2014)

Have a SARX001 in the post. 








Should arrive on friday.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> You don't get it, do you?
> 
> What I mean is that I wouldn't be rude to someone who has had the opposite experience.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Juanjo_NY said:


>


That's all you can come up with? It's still funny though nonetheless ...:-d


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Should have this one by the end of the week, hopefully. b-)


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Juanjo_NY said:


>


Who are the boxers? I NEED TO KNOW HOW THIS ENDED!!!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Ahriman4891 said:


> Who are the boxers? I NEED TO KNOW HOW THIS ENDED!!!


The one not moving is a real boxer from the 1950's... Jack Dempsey maybe? The little guy is Jerry Lewis.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Juanjo_NY said:


> rubbish..
> 
> before this incident I bought 4 watches from Laox, all made it from Japan to New York in a weeks or under.
> This is the first time I have issues with them and so far they replied every mail.


I have to amend my post, Laox have sent another watch to me and it has arrived in the country. I think they had a serious systems glitch so hopefully your cocktail time will arrive


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ahriman4891 said:


> Who are the boxers? I NEED TO KNOW HOW THIS ENDED!!!


One is Jerry Lewis


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Alden said:


> The one not moving is a real boxer from the 1950's... Jack Dempsey maybe? The little guy is Jerry Lewis.





Pete26 said:


> One is Jerry Lewis


Thanks, found it: 



pretty funny


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been focussing on divers lately. Now it is time for something else...my first retrograde








Photo from the web.


----------



## David Dolan (Feb 20, 2014)

merl said:


> I have been focussing on divers lately. Now it is time for something else...my first retrograde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful. What's the model#


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

David Dolan said:


> That's beautiful. What's the model#


Thanks. That is a SARD009


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)

My first Tuna the 015 is on its way from Japan this week, hopefully it finds a way and can stay in the rotation.


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

Still waiting on my watch from 10Keiya. SDGM003. Have paid already, just waiting for the tracking number


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

Domo said:


> God damn thing got picked up at Customs *rolls eyes*


Ouch... that sucks. That's a very nice Credor though. Mind sharing your customs experience? Tough times ahead for us if they lower the GST threshold to nought. 








Currently waiting for this watch (picture taken from the original listing). Seiko Superior Twin Quartz QZZ994. Definitely going to replace that aftermarket bracelet on it with a leather strap though.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Mucchan said:


> Ouch... that sucks. That's a very nice Credor though. Mind sharing your customs experience? Tough times ahead for us if they lower the GST threshold to nought.


Yeah, sure. It got picked up in Melbourne customs, then Aus Post sent me a letter saying so, I paid $77 to these guys....

https://www.ecustomsbroker.com.au/

They had it cleared the next day, they deducted the charges from my account and I got it in the post 2 days later. You can clear it yourself but it takes ages and a lot of effin around with forms. I wasn't overly pissed off because I've had about 20 grand of watch over 1K each delivered to me and this is the first time it's ever been picked up. The declared value was $1100 AUD (which it was) so Customs charges (GST plus other nonsense) was $170 AUD on top of that.

I'll make a thread with some pics when the weather improves....


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Domo said:


> Yeah, sure. It got picked up in Melbourne customs, then Aus Post sent me a letter saying so, I paid $77 to these guys....
> 
> https://www.ecustomsbroker.com.au/
> 
> ...


We have been lucky to even have the threshold at $1,000. I have read so many threads on members in other countries being charged on watches of little value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Have another fantastic piece in the post to me.

A Citizen Promaster Tough, PMT56-2731

Monocoque titanium, perpetual calendar, sapphire, Eco-Drive, and an apparent 5 year battery life.


----------



## Auto017 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got this one in the mail today. Don't know too much about it other than it was dirt cheap.


----------



## PeterPaulPoundcake (Jul 25, 2015)

Been lurking in several watch forums for awhile now and after thinking about it, went through and ordered a SARG011 from Japan through some of the knowledge shared here. Should be here next week. My first real watch and while I'm sure my Timex Weekender will be sad, I'll salvage the NATO strap while acknowledging I've become a watch guy. It's no MM300, but I'll get there.


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

Waiting for a mini-grail. Seiko 7A28. First analogue quartz chronograph. No compromises on the movement since it was Seiko's best effort to prove to be a first (again). It's significant historically and being quartz I don't have to worry much on future maintenance. The size and design also looks perfect to me compared to modern watches.

I finally saw one being offered by a forum member here in decent condition and I jumped on it. Seller's pics


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

vladg said:


> No, I haven't. I was on hunt specificaly for SRP315.
> 
> Seiko SRP605 looks good too. My Boss (wife) will kill me for SRP315 for fact, so you want me to die twice


Pretend you're a cat !


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Let's establish a rule that you either post a picture or no post at all… 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

yuv1611 said:


> Let's establish a rule that you either post a picture or no post at all&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nothing said in the thread name that pictures must have. So make your own thread and rule it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

yuv1611 said:


> Let's establish a rule that you either post a picture or no post at all&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


So you would be the first offender here right?


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

That's correct 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> A Mint ANA....should be here tomorrow
> View attachment 924988
> View attachment 924990


randomly found this, jealous


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Received this SUN033P1 last week.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

These two...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

BDC said:


> These two...


The Blue Fin Tuna's my favorite of the new "school" of Tunas.

And the Darth, a recent pick up, is quickly becoming a favorite. I'm sure you'll love both!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

BDC said:


> These two...


As they say in my native Philadelphia: "daaaaayyyyymn, those jawns is hot!"

That means we're quite impressed.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks! Unfortunately my wallet is telling me they all can't stay. Picked up another 017 last week, and I _had _to try a Darth before they became scarce. (Even though I don't like the idea of the ceramic shroud.) Will get them all in front of me, and see how it shakes out.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

BDC said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately my wallet is telling me they all can't stay. Picked up another 017 last week, and I _had _to try a Darth before they became scarce. (Even though I don't like the idea of the ceramic shroud.) Will get them all in front of me, and see how it shakes out.


Prior to picking mine up, I saw the ceramic shroud as a glaring flaw, an Achille's heel. A protective outer covering for the case should not be made out a substance prone to shattering, I thought.

Now that I have two watches with ceramic parts, I'm not too worried about it. I believe that the cases documented on the Internet about broken shrouds are few and far between, freak accidents along the lines of dropping the watch on a hard tiled floor. Good call on trying the Darth now. I'm sure they'll be around for a while, but I think prices will rise as sellers drop the original Darth.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

this is waiting for me at the AD


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

send from AZ


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

The GMT hand moves counterclockwise and the compass degrees are reversed. 

send from AZ


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Ottovonn said:


> Prior to picking mine up, I saw the ceramic shroud as a glaring flaw, an Achille's heel. A protective outer covering for the case should not be made out a substance prone to shattering, I thought.
> 
> Now that I have two watches with ceramic parts, I'm not too worried about it. I believe that the cases documented on the Internet about broken shrouds are few and far between, freak accidents along the lines of dropping the watch on a hard tiled floor. Good call on trying the Darth now. I'm sure they'll be around for a while, but I think prices will rise as sellers drop the original Darth.


That was/is pretty much my thinking on the ceramic also, along with replacement prices of $500-$650 I've seen... Enough folks have a high enough opinion of this watch/shroud, I'm going against my gut feeling to give it a go. It's definitely one of my favorites it the looks department.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

oooookaaaay...

...right now I've got :-

- My SBDC007 Shogun which is having the hardlex replaced with a domed saphire, due back tomorrow.

- SBBN015 due in tomorrow (brand new)

- 7-piece link GS bracelet, which I want for my SBGX063 (the OEM never quite did it for me on this watch so I was lucky enough to snag the more complicated one from the forum).

Can't want to get the Shogun back, very curious to see the Tuna in the flesh and I really want to try out that other bracelet on my GS (lives on GS Croco right now but I'm thinking this bracelet could be a big hit).


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Poor man's DSOTM


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> I believe that the cases documented on the Internet about broken shrouds are few and far between, freak accidents along the lines of dropping the watch on a hard tiled floor.


Out of thousands of owners and their reports, I've heard of the single tile floor episode. Some doubt the authenticity. I don't think it matters. Statistics tell the story.


----------



## heitzke (May 14, 2015)

Nothing too good coming. Picked up a pair of 6309-7290 (Philippines specials). Hopefully one to mod and one to give to a friend to mod. 

Not really sure what to expect yet, I assume the normal aftermarket bezel insert, face and hands as others.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Out of thousands, I've heard of the single tile floor episode. Some doubt the authenticity. I don't think it matters. Statistics tell the story.


There are thousands of shattered shroud incidents? I only know of the one at the Seiko and Citizen watch site. If possible, could you provide a source?

Here's a link to the one I read a while back: http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...um/12537-darth-tuna-ceramic-shroud-broke.html

A horror story for sure.


----------



## cabodmer (Jun 10, 2015)

Just got my MM300 from Japan in yesterday evening. |>


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

cabodmer said:


> Just got my MM300 from Japan in yesterday evening. |>
> View attachment 4876194


That mm300 is as close to perfection as it gets in my mind

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Coler said:


> oooookaaaay...
> 
> ...right now I've got :-
> 
> ...


Will very much like to see a picture of the shogun when it returns, it sounds like it's gonna be very good looking

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Seiko SNDA57 and a sapphire crystal for it on the way!


----------



## amrjon (Mar 26, 2015)

1967 Skyliner. 
I think this thing looks so beautiful - can hardly wait.


----------



## Waitandsee (Aug 1, 2012)

Woke up to email confirmation that my SBDB011 is en route!


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

1967, 6217 8001, registered mail and will arrive Monday.


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

BN2024...im in the same boat as in that the wife is unaware. I have absolutely no need for this watch as the only diving I do is into a package of Oreos.


----------



## JHopp (Dec 4, 2012)

Finaly here! Seiko Skx173 on a Bonetto Cinturini strap


----------



## diablo2112 (Oct 14, 2008)

Seiko Spring Drive Chrono, SPS007. Found new at a dealer in the US. Offered a crazy-low price, and they accepted. Sold as new, full 3-year USA warranty starts now. I've had several other Spring Drives, regret selling them. I happened to have a spare strap from a SPS009 Chrono which I always loved (very tight croc pattern compared to most Seiko bands), and immediately put this on the new SPS007. Saved the stock bracelet new in its wrapping. Wonderful watch, I never should have sold my others.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered myself one of these.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

sticky said:


> Just ordered myself one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4949857


Great Vintage Vibe!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

diablo2112 said:


> Seiko Spring Drive Chrono, SPS007. Found new at a dealer in the US. Offered a crazy-low price, and they accepted. Sold as new, full 3-year USA warranty starts now. I've had several other Spring Drives, regret selling them. I happened to have a spare strap from a SPS009 Chrono which I always loved (very tight croc pattern compared to most Seiko bands), and immediately put this on the new SPS007. Saved the stock bracelet new in its wrapping. Wonderful watch, I never should have sold my others.


May I inquire what is a low price?

send from AZ


----------



## diablo2112 (Oct 14, 2008)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> May I inquire what is a low price?
> 
> send from AZ


Drop me a PM.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

sticky said:


> Just ordered myself one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4949857


Always liked this. In fact you've helped me decide how to use my Rakuten points, thank you!


----------



## rudyr (Jul 22, 2008)

I generally prefer my watches on straps (even my SMP is on a Kane), but previously I wore a PMX56 as a daily for YEARS. Unfortunately, Citizen doesn't seem to make that model anymore, but hoping the BN101-58E will be similar. All the reviews I read said the bracelet is very high quality, especially at this price point. I was on the fence, but I saw it sold out so many places I started to worry it might be discontinued. So, snatched up a Japanese Made version for $206 shipped; ridiculous deal I think and can't wait for the arrival.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Seiko 6300-8010
my first manual wind vintage


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SPR275K1


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Another SKX007 on Jubilee from Seiko3S on Rakuten. When I ordered and paid for it, I was told "end of September". This morning I got the EMS tracking number! If everything goes according to plan, it should be at the local post office on Friday at the latest. This one will go to the missus, and if she does not fancy wearing it, well... I can use a spare one. ;-)


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

rudyr said:


> I generally prefer my watches on straps (even my SMP is on a Kane), but previously I wore a PMX56 as a daily for YEARS. Unfortunately, Citizen doesn't seem to make that model anymore, but hoping the BN101-58E will be similar. All the reviews I read said the bracelet is very high quality, especially at this price point. I was on the fence, but I saw it sold out so many places I started to worry it might be discontinued. So, snatched up a Japanese Made version for $206 shipped; ridiculous deal I think and can't wait for the arrival.


Which PMX56 model? Always looking for real world usage of them. Such a great series.


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

sarb033, from Amazon


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

As I was graduating UCLA, Mitsuro Ohba was alone testing his character in South Pole. This watch is a reminder to me that everyday is an adventure. In addition, Seiko rather than contributing to his adventure by giving him a watch with simple compass bezel, created a watch specific to South Pole, reversed GMT motor, a GMT hand moving counterclockwise and compass bezel is reversed as well. This way Ohba, only had to navigate using the same navigation principles as if he is above the equator. As a business man, this watch is a constant reminder to me that no matter if you are Fortune 500 company or a mom and pop shop, that the product and a solution must always have a final user in mind. 
For those who wonder, this watch is not a throw away quartz. Because it is kinetic the rotor and all mechanical parts need to be serviced every 5years. Furthermore, in 2013 Seiko replaced the capacitor, so Now instead of 7 day reserve, it is uses a modern capacitor of 6 month. 
Temperature range of operation of the watch -40C to +60C. It will be tested on my motorcycle desert runs from Phoenix to Las Vegas. 
For now, it cleared customs and is 2 days away from being on my wrist.

send from AZ


----------



## Leedzz (Aug 5, 2015)

SKX011J1 now still at customo|o|o|


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

My 3th Seiko. After rhe SKX009 and the Cocktail time for a Monster:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

A Seiko Marinemaster 300 anniversary edition, SBDX012......on the UPS truck in my town as I type!


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

got from the mail yesterday, I cannot believe someone was selling this piece completely like-new conditions!!!


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

My first Seiko sddc003


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

LuisR said:


> got from the mail yesterday, I cannot believe someone was selling this piece completely like-new conditions!!!
> 
> View attachment 4987609


woah, that's a beauty!! 
congrats, whats the model?


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> woah, that's a beauty!!
> congrats, whats the model?


Tks! It is the samurai snm009k


----------



## Travis R (Aug 8, 2015)

This just arrived today. I'm super excited! I've been scoping out SKX mods for over a year. But I'm going to wear it for a while before I do anything to it.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

SKX009J is winging its way to me! 

Will be here on Saturday!

Now I have to decide on the right Oyster bracelet option...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

as much as it's name makes me sigh, monkeyswag.com does sell some interesting straps, and i'm expecting a couple right now... they're in the Manchester, I'm in California.

my other order from May, 1 strap, took 6 days and i didn't even get a shipping notice so i wasn't even close to expecting it when it showed up when it did. i placed this 2nd order on Aug 3rd, 12 days ago. I got a shipping notice with no tracking that same day. so lol i have no idea where this thing is or why it's taking so much longer than the last one. a little frustrating but can't do anything but wait and see on Monday.

i've had other frustrating orders from the UK, but other really quick ones. so dang inconsistent.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Leedzz said:


> SKX011J1 now still at customo|o|o|


Bummer! Who did you order from? This is on my wishlist at amazon.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

*Almost in the SKX Club*

Got my new SKX009J today!

Problem is upon inspection, I could see a speck of dust inside the Hardlex crystal. Really big letdown.

Thanks to AMZN, returning it for a refund is super easy. However, I'm gonna end up paying a few bucks more for another one, since I scored this one at a good price.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Almost in the SKX Club*



CaliNawlins said:


> Got my new SKX009J today!
> 
> Problem is upon inspection, I could see a speck of dust inside the Hardlex crystal. Really big letdown.
> 
> Thanks to AMZN, returning it for a refund is super easy. However, I'm gonna end up paying a few bucks more for another one, since I scored this one at a good price.


Congrats on the 009, just got my first 007 the other day. I had a similar issue with a watch recently that I got at a good price at Amazon. Instead of returning and rebuying, start a chat with them and ask them to replace it instead, that way you lock in the price that you initially paid. HTH


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

*Re: Almost in the SKX Club*



studiompd said:


> Congrats on the 009, just got my first 007 the other day. I had a similar issue with a watch recently that I got at a good price at Amazon. Instead of returning and rebuying, start a chat with them and ask them to replace it instead, that way you lock in the price that you initially paid. HTH


Thank you for the advice. 

It's a seller with fulfillment through Amazon. Not sure I would want to deal with that particular supplier again.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Almost in the SKX Club*

i'd just not return it, think of something to mod and have the person doing it move the speck. it's literally harmless dust. yea i get it, you shouldn't have to deal with that, but meh. doesn't seem like it's worth the hassle tbh =)


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

My Seiko SNDA57 came in today. Just waiting for the sapphire crystal to come in now before it's installed.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

A bit of a 'bumper' week...a bunch of beauties to revive! (all seller's photos).

6138-8020 'Panda' Chronograph.









6138-8020 Black Dial.









6139-6012 Chronograph.









6602? 6119? 66?









6119-6400 '5 Sports'.









7019-8090









'70s LC Quartz


----------



## OldGrumpy (Aug 18, 2015)

Now that I am retired I have time to go fishing for Tunas. My first catch was a SBBN037. I was amazed how quickly Seiko3s responded and shipped my order


----------



## Christian619 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just ordered this puppy earlier this week from Higuchi.








Still waiting on tracking info. =/ I don't know how you guys get anything done when you're waiting for a watch. It's all I think about. I'm at work just googling images of this thing and I've already seen every picture there is to see at least a dozen times!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Sarx025 is just days away.!


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

Missed delivery on my 037 tuna Wednesday. Took the usps slip with the post office location on it to pick up today and they said to check again Friday. Guess the downtown Chicago post office is really slow or something.


----------



## meg2015 (Aug 21, 2015)

I hope it's okay to post a ladies' watch here. I've been lurking for several weeks as I searched for a Seiko Solar of Citizen Eco Drive. My SNE885 came in the mail today! It's not much compared to many of beauties on this forum, but it's a big upgrade over the $15 rubber and plastic watch I've been wearing this past year. I had a tough time finding something feminine, greater than 30mm, and with a date and second hand (needed for my job). I also love the the MOP dial, Roman numerals, and that, at 39mm, it's large enough to read an arm's distance away. Now to upgrade the Mister's wristwear...
.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

An ever so slightly used Emperor Tuna should be making it's way to me in a week or so....









(pic from yeoman)


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Christian619 said:


> Just ordered this puppy earlier this week from Higuchi.
> View attachment 5071737
> 
> 
> Still waiting on tracking info. =/ I don't know how you guys get anything done when you're waiting for a watch. It's all I think about. I'm at work just googling images of this thing and I've already seen every picture there is to see at least a dozen times!


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that does that!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Sarx025 is just days away.!


Classy.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

meg2015 said:


> I hope it's okay to post a ladies' watch here. I've been lurking for several weeks as I searched for a Seiko Solar of Citizen Eco Drive. My SNE885 came in the mail today! It's not much compared to many of beauties on this forum, but it's a big upgrade over the $15 rubber and plastic watch I've been wearing this past year. I had a tough time finding something feminine, greater than 30mm, and with a date and second hand (needed for my job). I also love the the MOP dial, Roman numerals, and that, at 39mm, it's large enough to read an arm's distance away. Now to upgrade the Mister's wristwear...
> .
> View attachment 5075785
> View attachment 5075793


Of course it's ok! Congrats, nice choice.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BDC said:


> An ever so slightly used Emperor Tuna should be making it's way to me in a week or so....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Look forward to your impression. I debated between this and the SBDX014. Went with the 14, but of course I still want this one too.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

jswing said:


> Nice! Look forward to your impression. I debated between this and the SBDX014. Went with the 14, but of course I still want this one too.


Will do... As I said the other day the 014 was on the shortlist, but found an barely used 011 at price I couldn't resist.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BDC said:


> Will do... As I said the other day the 014 was on the shortlist, but found an barely used 011 at price I couldn't resist.


It's a good move, I assume they're not going to get any easier to find. The 014's will be around.


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Some yellow for the holidays !


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been looking a long time for a dive watch for fun and traveling and now I'm glad to finally be able to contribute to this thread: I have a Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Sun023 due to arrive next week .

So many boxes were checked for me in this single watch:

1. Large Diver's 200m 
2. GMT
3. Sapphire

I would have liked an automatic movement, but Kinetic makes sense to me in my rotation because I won't have to set the day/date every time I want to wear it, like I would with an automatic that's not on a winder. Plus, it takes me back to my first Kinetic I got as a graduation gift from my parents that was lost due to theft many, many years ago.


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

It's a really cool piece. 
The different colors on the face all match with the different colored hands. Really clever design. And it is pretty dang big, but wears very nicely. One of the softest rubber bands I have worn.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My first Citizen and I am very impressed with its built quality.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

The Flightmaster is on the way! Can't wait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a few seiko's:

SKX-637









SKX-653









and the last one is SBBN-023 number 15x of 500 worldwide 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrkavr (Jan 18, 2015)

SBPP001


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Raff_christ said:


> I have a few seiko's:
> 
> SKX-637
> 
> ...


Nice. Am yet to come across the 653 you have pictured, looks sawtoothish. Very nice additions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Nice. Am yet to come across the 653 you have pictured, looks sawtoothish. Very nice additions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks joey 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garfelf (Apr 24, 2014)

My newly arrived SCVE009, just need to get a black leather strap with red accent stitching! Sits a bit tall, so my original idea of a bund strap is dismissed. So good looking though!


----------



## OldGrumpy (Aug 18, 2015)

I can't believe that in less than 100 hours, which includes Sunday, a blue tuna was delivered from Japan. The watch is awesome and the strap is very comfortable.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

I had this in the mail until lunchtime today, then I had it in my hands....

The Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-0932


----------



## Leedzz (Aug 5, 2015)

No seiko or citizen, but this...


----------



## Garfelf (Apr 24, 2014)

Just received my SCVE009 and threw on a Cloverstrap. Love the looks if the watch, although it sits quite tall for a dressy watch.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

reggie747 said:


> I had this in the mail until lunchtime today, then I had it in my hands....
> 
> The Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-0932
> 
> View attachment 5126946


Whoa, that is very sharp, congrats! Love the bracelet.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Incoming


----------



## Chossid (May 7, 2014)

waiting on my sbbn015, should be here in a couple of days. its driving me craaaazzy.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Are they still available new? What's the average price these days? I see it on rakuten for an absurd $1500


----------



## Chossid (May 7, 2014)

I got one of the last ones from shoppingingjapan.net after the big 3 were all sold out. i bought it for $849. 

i think from this point they are pretty much sold out everywhere. There are a couple sellers on Amazon for bout $950 right now.


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Arriving tomorrow.............


----------



## phillipndavis (Feb 13, 2013)

Seiko 7A28-703B from 1983. Can't wait!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Are they still available new? What's the average price these days? I see it on rakuten for an absurd $1500


On yahoo Japan, which is like ebay
http://page3.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c502832900

send from AZ


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for your replies guys!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

H357-505B from August 1980... (seller's pic).


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got a weathered 1997 SKX009 coming my way, faded Pepsi bezel and all! I'm assuming it's never been properly serviced although it supposedly consistenly runs +20 seconds per day (for now). I'll throw caseback and crown gaskets in it and have it pressure tested. If there are no leaks I'll put it on a Maratac Nitrox strap and wear it until it starts to perform poorly. When that happens I'll finally have a 7S26 to attempt servicing! If I wreck the movement while attempting the service I'll just install a new 7S26.

Is it just me, or is there something aesthetically appealing about a tool diver that has "been there and done that"?

Edit: After doing some research, I believe my incoming watch is an SKX175 as opposed to an SKX009.


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a Seiko Monaco on the way.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

SRP309 orange monster! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonza (Oct 12, 2014)

I just received a new SKX007J in the mail. Bought it for my old man for fathers day to replace his now damaged Citizen auto diver.
Sweating on it, being my first international online purchase, but it arrived in good time, and im very pleased with the outcome!


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

Garfelf said:


> Just received my SCVE009 and threw on a Cloverstrap. Love the looks if the watch, although it sits quite tall for a dressy watch.


Which month have you set you watch for ?? Hah ... 52nd day of ... What a neat shot !!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I have this in the mail from a fellow WUS'er. Seiko SLT099 - HAQ with the very interesting 8F56 GMT movement. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Garfelf (Apr 24, 2014)

It's the month of the zebra.. Oh wait.. xD nah it's cause the photo was taken in the middle of a date change


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a Citizen CB0131-59E on its way from Hong Kong, pretty excited about it, hoping I don't regret not going for the very minimally different CB0130-51E... Will post a review once it has arrived and I have had some time with it.









Never had a titanium watch before either.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Just won this on an Ebay Auction. Immaculate! Ill do a follow-up w/my own pics.


----------



## Alba65 (Aug 5, 2015)

Grail watch 

Ananta double retrograde.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Alba65 said:


> Grail watch
> 
> Ananta double retrograde.
> 
> View attachment 5166234


Congrats! Same movement as my sard009?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Boom!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Alba65 said:


> Grail watch
> 
> Ananta double retrograde.
> 
> View attachment 5166234











Another unappreciated pinnacle of Seiko.

send from AZ


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

My second Seiko since I found this forum about 3 weeks ago, got it on Rakuten


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Stargazer1 said:


> I have a Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Sun023 due to arrive next week .


It arrived! I took some quick shots as soon as I was able to pick it up:



























I have to say, pictures do not do it justice. I'm so happy it's on my wrist!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Couldn't resist. 








Pic from Seiya


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Applause. Is this taking the role of the Hamilton?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes 
Now the issue (?) is that Seiko represents like 80% of my collection lol


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Seppia said:


> Yes
> Now the issue (?) is that Seiko represents like 80% of my collection lol


20% to go.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah ah I might have to put my Nomos for sale then


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got a SUN021p1 on the way!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

There is not enough books about Seiko in English so, I am doing something crazy, getting books in Japanese. Step number 2, will get them translated.




















send from AZ


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> There is not enough books about Seiko in English so, I am doing something crazy, getting books in Japanese. Step number 2, will get them translated.
> View attachment 5182586
> View attachment 5182610
> View attachment 5182626
> ...


Cool!


----------



## SpeedSeiko (Aug 18, 2009)

Citizen promaster coming in.


----------



## Newt (May 2, 2014)

Grand Seiko Quartz on the way, should be here by end of the week:


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Couldn't resist and bought a citizen BN0151-09L today









Should round out the collection nicely...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

vo10-6611


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

MATT1076 said:


> Got a SUN021p1 on the way!


If they made this in a smaller package, I would have one for sure.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

I have a Citizen 67-9071 'Monaco' on the way, my first Citizen as I'm a bit of a Seiko fiend,

Could anyone tell me the Lug size as I would like to get a different strap for it?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> If they made this in a smaller package, I would have one for sure.


Is the Seiko SRP639 close enough?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

This one is coming to fill the role of "blue dialed watch" in my collection - SARG015


----------



## nenolas73 (Aug 19, 2014)

Inbound a 7009-8210 and a 7009-3071 from India.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

A Citizen Stiletto dress watch, I think this is an AR1000. It will probably go on a leather band after I clean it up a little:


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAD81*

I got the Seiko Blues.......... Oh Yeah!... Aint nuthin like the Seiko Blues..........

Pics borrowed from web


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAD81*

Well, if you look just three posts up, you'll see I'm waiting on the SARG015 to fill the blue dial hole in my collection. I guess patience isn't my strong point, though. I just ordered the following:



































Glad they're cheap, that's all I've got to say.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAD81*



rfortson said:


> Well, if you look just three posts up, you'll see I'm waiting on the SARG015 to fill the blue dial hole in my collection. I guess patience isn't my strong point, though. I just ordered the following:
> 
> Glad they're cheap, that's all I've got to say.


Cheap but good ARe you going to keep the blue snz stock?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

rfortson said:


> This one is coming to fill the role of "blue dialed watch" in my collection - SARG015
> 
> View attachment 5191890


That's a nice looking piece with a great movement. I'm always a sucker for exhibition casebacks!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAD81*



studiompd said:


> Cheap but good ARe you going to keep the blue snz stock?


Yep, a blue sports watch would be nice and go well with the SARG015 as a blue dressy watch.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I've got the Alpinist sitting in my cart awaiting checkout. Not sure how long I can hold out.


----------



## Seikosince2000 (Aug 28, 2015)

My JDM Seiko made it through customs and departed that cities USPS hub, so depending on the route the bulk mail takes it should be here tomorrow.

Why can't EMS tracking work like domestic tracking once it's in USPS's hands and give me an estimated delivery time (minor issue, but seriously it's in a known truck, and clearly the barcodes work, so why no tracking?).


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAD81*

Pic shamelessly stolen from interweb

I'm glad I got my blue itch scratched


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

lbovill said:


> Couldn't resist and bought a citizen BN0151-09L today
> 
> Should round out the collection nicely...


cool - you cant go wrong with the 151  love mine


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

rfortson said:


> This one is coming to fill the role of "blue dialed watch" in my collection - SARG015
> 
> View attachment 5191890


Well crap, purchased 8/30, shipped 8/31, hasn't moved or updated since then. Expected delivery was yesterday, but still no updates on USPS and still not here. Boo!

The two Amazon watches I ordered yesterday will be here tomorrow, so there's that.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

SRP711


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoping this gets here sooner than later. Probably a week and a half away.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Woo Hoo! My 1997 SKX175 showed up! I've already installed new crown and caseback gaskets. When I throw a sapphire dome in my SKX007 I'll put the hardlex in this 175. I know it will need rebuilt soon and I'll tackle that when it arises, but, for now it's gaining about 2 seconds per day after being regulated.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> Boom!


No Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> View attachment 5189082
> 
> 
> I have a Citizen 67-9071 'Monaco' on the way, my first Citizen as I'm a bit of a Seiko fiend,
> ...


Looks like a 18mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAD81*

Waiting for this one (seller's pic):


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNAD81*

When I fall off the wagon I fall hard, I bought 2; Alpinist SBCJ019 (black dial) and Alpinist SBCJO31 (cream dial) Both are in mint condition but will take a while to get here. Currently I have just one Seiko in the house, an old 2 tone President Day Date SQ that of course runs flawlessly. My quartz watches are a Casio G Shock purchased in 1983, an original Swiss Army red bezel I got in 94 - a Tag Professional in 1999 - an Aquaracer 2011 - and 2 vintage Casio watches bought used last year.

Both these Alpinist are GMT watches and both previously owned but I must say the fellow didn't hurt them at all. One has the titanium bracelet and one is the leather. I will no doubt swap the titanium between them I think. I sure hope I like them 

Fairly busy dial but beautiful condition.


I don't have a really good photo of the black and will post on arrival


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> vo10-6611


Where did you find this? Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

SwingModern said:


> Where did you find this? Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this question, furthermore is this vintage looking beast radio controlled? I can see it written in the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Just ordered this SCVE003 . hopefully getting it tomorrow. Love it. Made in Japan. Anyone have it? Would like to see some strap combination.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

C22 Sea Lion from March 1967... (seller's pics).


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

yvliew said:


> Just ordered this SCVE003 . hopefully getting it tomorrow. Love it. Made in Japan. Anyone have it? Would like to see some strap combination.


If you don't mind me asking where or which shop/store did you manage to order these? I have emailed a few sellers in Japan and told me they are out of stock.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

SwingModern said:


> Where did you find this? Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





joey79 said:


> I second this question, furthermore is this vintage looking beast radio controlled? I can see it written in the dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it on a japanese auction site. Checked for it everyday for nearly two months.

It is radio controlled, but I believe only in Japan :/

This one is on its way too, but will probably be flipped. I don't really need another PVD watch


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

eight84four said:


> If you don't mind me asking where or which shop/store did you manage to order these? I have emailed a few sellers in Japan and told me they are out of stock.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I ordered from a local(Malaysia) store. But it's the last red color. They have 2 more different color though. SCVE001 and SCVE005. Yellow and Blue.

http://watchlim.blogspot.my/2015/02/942-seiko-spirit-smart-automatic-men.html

http://watchlim.blogspot.my/2015/02/941-seiko-spirit-smart-automatic-men.html


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

So, after waiting for the new strap and deployant clasp to arrive, my latest acquisition is finally ready to go. Here are some pics:









The watch arrived in its original wooden box with hang tag included. Good ol' Credor is excited to meet its new HAQ sibling.

















The watch was fitted with an aftermarket bracelet that I didn't like so I decided to change it to a leather strap.

















After a bit over a month, the deployant clasp and strap arrived. I reckon the brown leather goes well with the watch. The watch itself hasn't gained or lost a single second during the 5 weeks or so wait, so it's looking good on the accuracy side for now. Wearing it will take some getting used to though, since this will be the smallest watch in my collection.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

A new SHC061 Sawtooth, surprised to find one as been discontinued for a while.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Biggles3 said:


> A new SHC061 Sawtooth, surprised to find one as been discontinued for a while.


Pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just arrived at the local post office, will do later.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

just won a mini-grail of sorts for me. On its way from Japan. Seiko gmt alpinist, 8F56 high accuracy quartz with 10 year battery life, rated at 20 seconds a year. titanium too


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

mcnabbanov said:


> just won a mini-grail of sorts for me. On its way from Japan. Seiko gmt alpinist, 8F56 high accuracy quartz with 10 year battery life, rated at 20 seconds a year. titanium too


Nice! Wow, 10 year battery?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This nighthawk is on the way...


----------



## nenolas73 (Aug 19, 2014)

14.50$ 7009-8760-F inbound


----------



## nenolas73 (Aug 19, 2014)

167.50$ SARB035 dated 9/2010, went a notch over the limit I had in mind... but it will ease my itch for a while


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Early JDM '5' 5126-8030 July 1967...(seller's photo).


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Was looking for something with character... ended up with this in the mail, used but love the design

*JR4034-53E Sailhawk

*


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Just got this from an E-bay auction


----------



## SixGun393 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just ordered my SKX007K2 about ten minutes ago! First automatic and first Seiko! I'm super excited, can't wait to get a hold of it in person in about a week hopefully. I'll probably order a new NATO in another couple weeks too, debating on leather or just a solid black NATO though...


----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)

Just ordered an SUN015P1 for travel. I have wanted a GMT for a long time but couldn't decide on one. As soon as I saw the quickset hour at this pricepoint I was sold. Now I just hope that the extreme angle of the lugs is not too much for my 7.5 inch flat wrist.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

send from AZ


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

'Major-ish' renovations to be done on the house over the coming Spring/Summer months.
I'd been looking for a classic/vintage that I didn't need to worry about getting a scratch or two on.
This 7548-7000 (Oct. '81) should do the trick!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> send from AZ











DELIGHTFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

SBDX017 inbound from Japan.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

bretthn said:


> Just ordered an SUN015P1 for travel. I have wanted a GMT for a long time but couldn't decide on one. As soon as I saw the quickset hour at this pricepoint I was sold. Now I just hope that the extreme angle of the lugs is not too much for my 7.5 inch flat wrist.
> View attachment 5358538


Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Arrived today, I am just floored in this watch's value and craftsmanship, stopped desk diving and started desk sailing...









Will write a review at some point after some time with it.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Seiko SNM001, 
exited about this one!! can't wait.


----------



## poc4e (Sep 17, 2015)

Could not resist !! Checking tracking # every hour... They say it will arrive on Thursday, but I have faith it will get here tomorrow


----------



## poc4e (Sep 17, 2015)

poc4e said:


> Could not resist !! Checking tracking # every hour... They say it will arrive on Thursday, but I have faith it will get here tomorrow


Yep !! Arriving TODAY !!! Hahahahahahahah can't wait


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello. First post on the forum. I've been bitten by the Seiko bug of late, Orange Monster 2nd Gen arrived last month, next week it's the controversial but-I-don't-care...









Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver. I'd buy a Tuna, of course, but can't find one here in London at the right price / place...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> View attachment 5189082
> 
> 
> I have a Citizen 67-9071 'Monaco' on the way, my first Citizen as I'm a bit of a Seiko fiend,
> ...


Wow, such shiny! Such chrome! I like that a lot. I bet the lug size is something funky like 19mm.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Wow, such shiny! Such chrome! I like that a lot. I bet the lug size is something funky like 19mm.


Yup, it was a 19mm but it turned out that strap size was the least of my problems, the watch did not run well at all, I had to return it :-(
After the refund I got a Citizen 'Speedy', that one runs like a dream, loses 6 seconds a day, chrono resets perfectly!

I will look out for another 'Monaco' as I really fell in love with it


----------



## poc4e (Sep 17, 2015)

Its here !! I gotta say this forum helped me choose this one... I even got the Nato to go with it !
Thank you guys. Very happy with it.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

I stated a few weeks ago I was a Seiko and only Seiko guy from now on but when this Citizen arrived today I had to change my mind, absolutely stunning! I got it in a trade and planned to sell it on but definitely going to be a keeper, Ilove everything about it. It is a BL5446-01E from The Signature series with AR coated sapphire and crocodile strap, the msrp is $925 and even though the trade meant I got it for much less than that it would be a bargain at the full msrp.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Well it arrived, it's a fair old chunk but my wrists are 8.5 inches...


----------



## lquinn425 (Nov 7, 2014)

This will be on its way shortly, thanks to a fellow WUS member! Celebrating my PADI open water certification with a classic Citizen Promaster:


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

It's arriving in November...


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I have an SBDA003 inbound and it cannot seem to make it's way halfway around the world fast enough. Fingers crossed that it will be at my doorstep tomorrow!


----------



## Thib1903 (Aug 21, 2015)

Just received a "classic" Seiko 5 SNK809K2. I have already switched the original seiko strap with one "flieger style" strap from watchbandcenter :









Love it ! |>


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Seiko SNZF15J is coming. I regret that I didn't pick up the blue dial SNZF13 5 years ago.
Picture from internet (thanks to the owner). This picture easily made me pulled the trigger.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

This quartz flightmaster from japan on the cheap. Not currently working, hopefully just needs a new battery but we'll see...


----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)

SKX013 (7s26-0030) for my girlfriend. It has been stuck in New York customs since 9/23 though. Hopefully it delivers soon.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakeborder556 (Sep 29, 2015)

Newb here, first post here to boot.


----------



## flyfisher22 (Aug 13, 2015)

Could not take it anymore, needed to own my first SKX007. Ordered it on rubber and ordered and endmill bracelet from Strapcode. Was really town between the endmill and the super oyster, not sure why the endmill kept drawing me in, when looking at the pictures online... Both should be here Thursday!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Thib1903 said:


> Just received a "classic" Seiko 5 SNK809K2. I have already switched the original seiko strap with one "flieger style" strap from watchbandcenter :
> 
> View attachment 5513993
> 
> ...


That looks great, I don't think you can go wrong with that kind of band. It totally nails the whole flyer's watch vibe for such a great price. If you'd put it on a NATO it'd look great too, that kind of versatility and value is so typically Seiko.


----------



## daysleeprx (May 31, 2011)

flyfisher22 said:


> Could not take it anymore, needed to own my first SKX007. Ordered it on rubber and ordered and endmill bracelet from Strapcode. Was really town between the endmill and the super oyster, not sure why the endmill kept drawing me in, when looking at the pictures online... Both should be here Thursday!


Great choice!


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

flyfisher22 said:


> Could not take it anymore, needed to own my first SKX007. Ordered it on rubber and ordered and endmill bracelet from Strapcode. Was really town between the endmill and the super oyster, not sure why the endmill kept drawing me in, when looking at the pictures online... Both should be here Thursday!


good, well researched choices. you won't be disappointed....ever.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

I was looking for awhile for orange dial Seiko Italian Chrono. And finally, it's on its way from UK.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SCVS005 with BLUE Dauphine hands also on the way!!


----------



## Csfeed (Sep 25, 2015)

I would have to agree with me ultra. I recently purchased and have been wearing an snk... As cheap as it is I have fallen in love with it... The lume is better than the terragraph chronological I purchased as a weekend watch (important because I am a night shifter) so I started looking at and contemplating the snzg. But the found myself caught between a couple skx models and a couple srp models. Being that I am the woodsy kinda guy that I am, and I never really cared for divers, I jumped on a great deal for an srp667. I'm just hoping the lume is close to as good as the divers. I am quite excited and anticipating it's arrival... And loving the fact that is hackable and hand windable. Expecting it Monday.


----------



## t777jb (Nov 9, 2011)

Just ordered the SBBN035 from Chino - hoping it arrives early next week. Not a lot of info on this one so I'm interested to see it in person.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Incoming....SEIKO Ripley Reissue LE to 3000 pieces. Release date Nov. 13, 2015.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

What's the model number on this one?
Thanks


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Got an SRP713K1 coming from Creation Watches


----------



## Alba65 (Aug 5, 2015)

Overnight delivery......... should be here tomorrow and i can't wait, been a long time member on my wish-list:


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Seiko SKX009J. Can't wait.


EBenke


----------



## tonza (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry its not a Seiko, it's a Pulsar, but i guess i can post it here.
Its the 2015 Limited Edition V8 Supercars Pulsar Chronograph. Its a bit busy, but i absolutely love the look of this one. Leather strap, carbon fibre look dial, comes in a racing helmet case too.
Early Christmas present to myself.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

tonza said:


> Sorry its not a Seiko, it's a Pulsar, but i guess i can post it here.
> Its the 2015 Limited Edition V8 Supercars Pulsar Chronograph. Its a bit busy, but i absolutely love the look of this one. Leather strap, carbon fibre look dial, comes in a racing helmet case too.
> Early Christmas present to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5551938


I think an early Christmas for you would constitute a cowboys win tomorrow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm about to receive an SKX009j, no pics sorry folks!


----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

Citizen 67-9313

My poor man's Speedmaster

Seller's pic


----------



## tonza (Oct 12, 2014)

joey79 said:


> I think an early Christmas for you would constitute a cowboys win tomorrow?


Looks like im having 2 Christmas's this year. What a feeling


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Ecozilla. I'm scared. It's either going to be too big to wear, or I'm going to go broke buying adapters and bracelets. Can't wait.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

SEIKO SNZE87 

Got this from Chronograph.com


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ananta said:


> Citizen 67-9313
> 
> My poor man's Speedmaster
> 
> Seller's pic


Except for the pedigree, what makes the omega better? Imo this looks better

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

tonza said:


> Looks like im having 2 Christmas's this year. What a feeling


Don't want the hijack the thread with footy talk but congrats. What a game and well deserved. I dislike the Broncos which only made it sweeter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Carlibr8 (May 19, 2015)

Should be with me tomorrow )

Eco Drive Endeavour.


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got my SKX007 plus strapcode oyster bracelet in the mail at the same time today. Put it together, and wow! What a bargain :-!. This will be something to wear while my speedy is off at service or as a beater watch. I am very impressed with the fit and finish of both the watch and the bracelet for the price. I will probably end up wearing this more than I originally thought.


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Just got this SARB 065 "Cocktail Time" today! Love it, and I see why it has such a following. Retro-cool. I also have a GS in the mail...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

TUNA 
C A N


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

Ordered a snzg11 today for the SO. If she doesn't like it, I can wear it my self.. ;-)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Fin_vtwin said:


> Ordered a snzg11 today for the SO. If she doesn't like it, I can wear it my self.. ;-)


You sound like me. I recently ordered my teenage son an SRP315 to give as a present. If he absolutely hates it, guess I'll have to keep it and get him something else


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn you, Amazon one-click ordering!! So shiny! So chrome!


----------



## giccho-power (Dec 21, 2014)

Was looking to get a Seiko world time-type auto and was about to settle for an SRP125 when I saw this:









SRP039. The interior bezel and combination of interesting design elements won me over. There's also a silver-cased SRP037 that has yellow instead of blue trim, and while I'd have preferred the silver case and bracelet, the blue won me over. Despite it having been released years ago, Jomashop had some in stock, so I took the plunge. Just waiting for it to arrive now (and praying it'll slip by customs).


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Damn you, Amazon one-click ordering!! So shiny! So chrome!
> 
> View attachment 5628177


Nice watch and Yay!! for Amazon one click ordering.

If you find that you are having too much delivered, I would be glad to provide you my address


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm pairing it with a 70's style leather rally strap with cut-outs. The bracelet is likely a bit meh.


----------



## giccho-power (Dec 21, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I'm pairing it with a 70's style leather rally strap with cut-outs. The bracelet is likely a bit meh.


Looks like it's got polished centre links - definitely a Marmite kind of thing!


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

Fin_vtwin said:


> Ordered a snzg11 today for the SO. If she doesn't like it, I can wear it my self.. ;-)


..and here it is.

Very fast delivery from CW again!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Fin_vtwin said:


> ..and here it is.
> 
> Very fast delivery from CW again!


So, does she like it or do you get to wear it?


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

She said she's going to wear it at least for a while. I can live with that. I've grown in to my SKX009. and we can also give it to our son.. not sure if he likes blue, though.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Fin_vtwin said:


> She said she's going to wear it at least for a while. I can live with that. I've grown in to my SKX009. and we can also give it to our son.. not sure if he likes blue, though.[/QUO
> 
> My favorite color !!


----------



## mstermx (Oct 9, 2013)

This just shown up my door recently


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Seiko SNDF93, bought from Sale section, it should arrive today....


----------



## marblestone (Oct 7, 2014)

Was trying to decide between a dracula monster and black monster. Then saw this










Couldn't resist.

My first Solar, actually my first apart from a mechanical watch.


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

Wife bought me this watch as a wedding present 12 years ago, it was already out of production then. She got it at the Seiko Outlet in St. Augustine, closed soon after. Watch was stolen in a burglary in 2011, and I just ordered it from Mr. Lee at Chronograph.com. He is going to have the cap replaced before he ships. As i recall this watch is heavy, solid SS, does not look heavy, but its a lunker for the size. Blue metallic face is awesome, I can't wait to welcome it back into the fold.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Fin_vtwin said:


> ..and here it is.
> 
> Very fast delivery from CW again!


Just ordered mine the other day and can't wait.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

This one vintage fly back chrono sellers image










Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Hands, dial, chapter ring-Dagaz; bezel-Murphy; bead blasting and assembly-Jack at IWW.

Hurry up, USPS! Damn long weekend.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Just ordered this tonite. The Seiko Blues have struck again !!


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Got an SNK803 in the mail for my son, who's five years old and needs to learn how to tell time properly.

He had a children's quartz watch but he destroyed it. So he'll now get another go at destroying a 5. 

I shall be putting it on this NATO which I already have. (Will need to make it a lot shorter but I think it'll work.)


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

Snagged a twin quartz, 9983 Seiko Superior on the Bay, this morning. 5 seconds per year from a 1978 watch. Puts modern efforts into a bit of perspective.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just recently picked this one up.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally, it's here... change strap to Hadley Roma


----------



## TheWWC (Oct 10, 2015)

Seiko 6139-6010 PROOF/PROOF 17J 6139A Blue Dial coming in this week! The second vintage in my collection joining a recent pick up: Seiko 6139-6040 Grey Dial!


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

SDGM003


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> Just recently picked this one up.


Vey nice. Just ordered the black!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gazzla said:


> Vey nice. Just ordered the black!


Thanks, bought a black dial one for my brother; he loves it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

This is a great thread for seeing cool Seiko watches to consider buying for us newbies. I really like it. Only you guys don't always post the model number :-(

Help some newbies out


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

just got it from mailman today, havent adjusted the time and everything yet.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yaibakt said:


> just got it from mailman today, havent adjusted the time and everything yet.
> 
> View attachment 5690482


Nice. I really like how that looks with Prospex symbol instead of solar and chronograph crammed in that space on the dial.


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)

Gazzla said:


> Vey nice. Just ordered the black!


And here it is:


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Gazzla said:


> And here it is...


Very nice! Does the bracelet have solid links? Any pics of the clasp?


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Incoming.... SCVE023


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

This one just arrived. Chuffed to bits! [/URL
Now wearing this one again!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

............


----------



## Alba65 (Aug 5, 2015)

jrpippen said:


> This one just arrived. Chuffed to bits! [/URL




Excellent piece, i have the double retro version with the slier on white-ivory dial and love it, wears a lot smaller and lighter than it looks.


----------



## Alba65 (Aug 5, 2015)

This arrived in the post this morning, not easy finding a completely original one these days. Shown here on a bracelet from Moretime, OEM unused rubber divestrap was included:

7003-7009








This one also arrived last week as mentioned in previous post, simply lush!

MM300 SBDX012 LE


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

............


----------



## NoTimeLikePresent (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it weird that I'm excited for a watch to arrive even if it's not for me? This one took a bit of effort to find so I'm excited it's finally on the way!








I'm just excited to see this one in person


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

This beautiful timepiece is coming to me.... Hope will get it on Monday


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a Pepsi Skx009 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Nice. I really like how that looks with Prospex symbol instead of solar and chronograph crammed in that space on the dial.


yea, im surprised and a bit confused after unboxing my watch.
i thought i would receive the normal ssc015 with normal dial like many pictures and videos on internet. i even went to one of an Seiko AD to have a look at it in person.
i wonder what if i got a fake one...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just ordered the Citizen AW1430-86E from Amazon. Couldn't find any pictures or reviews on the web for it other than this YouTube video: 



. Looks to be a very new model release.

Here is a screen grab from the video:


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)

Just in:


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)

HenshinMan said:


> This beautiful timepiece is coming to me.... Hope will get it on Monday
> 
> View attachment 5695834


Unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Gazzla said:


> Just in:


Are you a professional photographer? Thanks for these great pictures.


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Weekend Watch Frenzy! Ordered these over the weekend. All 3 are J models. 1.) SNZJ03J1 2.) SNZF36J1 3.) SNZ447J1
Pics borrowed from web. The 1st pic is a K model but I ordered the J.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Weekend Watch Frenzy! Ordered these over the weekend. All 3 are J models. 1.) SNZJ03J1 2.) SNZF36J1 3.) SNZ447J1
> Pics borrowed from web. The 1st pic is a K model but I ordered the J.


I want to get in on a frenzy. Three at once is nice! Opening them up will probably make you feel like a kid at Xmas


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I want to get in on a frenzy. Three at once is nice! Opening them up will probably make you feel like a kid at Xmas


You Betcha !! Can't wait. Thanks for posting.

Cheers!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one, can't wait! Near NOS condition.
Never really liked it but suddenly it hit me


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

merl said:


> This one, can't wait! Near NOS condition.
> Never really liked it but suddenly it hit me


🏻Awesome find. 
Just touched down....SCVE023. Swapped out the bracelet for a NATO.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

merl said:


> This one, can't wait! Near NOS condition.
> Never really liked it but suddenly it hit me


What the? I don't think I have seen one in such immaculate condition. Great pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

The ubiquitous skx009 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awaiting the arrival of a blue sawtooth and a Caesar. With any luck they arrive today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

Waiting for my baby tuna 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

got her my angel...


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

a cocktail time is on the way


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Fresh out of the box ...


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just ordered a SNK381KC, already shipped. (Picture shamelessly taken from rakuten... until i'm able to take some pics of my own)
I tried resisting for a couple of days, but the lumed numerals and the size (at 37mm or was it 38?) was too tempting for me.


----------



## DefStatic (Oct 20, 2015)

I just got this two days ago. I had always adored the 8700 Calibre watches for years. I specifically always wanted the blue face one with the metal band. Then a few months ago I picked up another Citizens watch that has a similar blue/silver face, but I still wanted an 8700. I also had started looking for a white face watch with roman numerals and a black leather strap. I was actually trying to find something outside of Citizen (still leaning towards a Seiko I found as well) when I came upon this watch and had to have it. But I could never find it anywhere new, or in a decent used condition. Then I stumbled upon it on eBay, and it really is in mint condition. Looks like maybe it was worn a handful of times. I checked all the functions, everything is flawless.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKM97K1
Custom made leather strap: M1ó Works


----------



## Watcher of the Skies (Jun 30, 2015)

This was waiting in my mailbox when I got home today. Purchased from WUS member through sales forum. My first vintage Seiko.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

fagyalllo said:


> SNKM97K1
> Custom made leather strap: M1ó Works
> 
> View attachment 5744810
> ...


Big fan of the new vintage range. It's great if you can find an 'original vintage' but for those who can't, these make for a nice consolation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Citizen-Miyota inside these...

G2-009










Legacy Navy Logical




























http://wornandwound.com/2013/12/11/gavox-legacy-navy-review/


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Shud be arriving today..cant wait..KS








Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

Mine should be here today. I just hope it arrives before I leave for the airport









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Arrived today. The blue sawtooth I have been in search of for a while, the Caesar was a bonus.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

just got it today and cant wait for tomorrow to put it on for work.

timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

One of these incoming. Can't wait.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## braddyNOTbrady (May 18, 2013)

I've got a SRP309 in the mail from a trade. I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

duo in coming!!


----------



## Alba65 (Aug 5, 2015)

Feb 1974 according to production date ........ 100% original according to seller ....... heard that before :roll:

New fishbone bracelet already sourced with the aid of SeikoPsycho2, many thanks for the help |>

Not 100% sure the plungers match and are OEM, but seen some replacements on ebay if not.....

Few dinks = character ;-)

Am I right in thinking it was only the brown versions that had yellow lettering on the bezel and that all black faced Bullheads were silver?


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

skx009k2 pepsi already arrived from japan (in 3 days!) and in the morning I realized its national holiday :-|


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Was having trouble figuring out what to wear in the morning, so now I have a bn0000 on the way (don't think that is really going to help me though)


----------



## 72BSXII (Jun 5, 2015)

Incoming!  

Blues Angel - JY0040-59L
Navihawk - JY8030-83E


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNKN31
Ordered this from the Bay the other day. 64 buck$ & free shipping!


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Came yesterday









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

Update: accuracy is astounding!!! Only-11 secs in a week!!! Cosc territory all the way....


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

BFK on the way!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been waiting for this watch for over 15 years! I had one similar back in the late 80's. I went with my grandma to LA to visit some family, to my surprise my uncle had given this watch to her, to give it to either myself or my cousin. Needless to say my grandma gave it to me! I had the coolest watch in middle school! 

One day it broke and I took it to a watchmaker and he couldn't do anything for me. I kept it all these years. Well yesterday while reading another tread, I suggested that the guy look for a used watch and have a watch maker swap the movement if it had sentimental value to him. My own advice led me to look for a beat up Ana digi watch. To my surprise, I found this one, NOS, in a box, with manual, warranty card, it was just purchased in July this year, never worn. For $110.00, plus $ 20 shipping, and I had a coupon for $22.00 off, so after all was said and done, I spent $108!

A used one runs for about $170-450, so I'm so excited !


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hopefully will be receiving a Seiko sun021p1 soon! was let down by another supplier before.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

WichitaViajero said:


> I've been waiting for this watch for over 15 years! I had one similar back in the late 80's...


That is a very cool watch and an insanely lucky find! Congrats and post lots of pics when you get it!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Seikomatic Slimdate and Lord Marvel Hi-beat for me and a Hi-beat for my wife.


----------



## Brandon Hobbs (Oct 30, 2015)

Sbdc005, orange sumo, from here on the forum. Never thought I'd find one seeing as how they are discontinued and somewhat coveted.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I know right? will do!



Ahriman4891 said:


> That is a very cool watch and an insanely lucky find! Congrats and post lots of pics when you get it!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been on a chronograph kick lately, and I've been particularly interested in the variety and technical aspects of Seiko's various quartz chrono movements.

To that end I scooped up a Seiko 7T32-7D89 and a Pulsar VD57 on Ebay, both for very reasonable prices. These are my first Seiko group watches, and I look forward to adding more. (7Ax series, a ubiquitous 5, 6138, etc.)

Ebay pics:


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

A modest little SNK809K1 Military on a bracelet. I really like my current SNK; it's a nice change of pace from my fleet of Monsters and I wanted one that's a little dressier since the current one is on a two piece Bond.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

nothing :-( surprisingly


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

WichitaViajero said:


> I've been waiting for this watch for over 15 years! I had one similar back in the late 80's. I went with my grandma to LA to visit some family, to my surprise my uncle had given this watch to her, to give it to either myself or my cousin. Needless to say my grandma gave it to me! I had the coolest watch in middle school!
> 
> One day it broke and I took it to a watchmaker and he couldn't do anything for me. I kept it all these years. Well yesterday while reading another tread, I suggested that the guy look for a used watch and have a watch maker swap the movement if it had sentimental value to him. My own advice led me to look for a beat up Ana digi watch. To my surprise, I found this one, NOS, in a box, with manual, warranty card, it was just purchased in July this year, never worn. For $110.00, plus $ 20 shipping, and I had a coupon for $22.00 off, so after all was said and done, I spent $108!
> 
> A used one runs for about $170-450, so I'm so excited !


Finally it arrived today! First we have my original watch (baby), an then my new acquisition, not quite the same, but I haven't been able to find an exact copy of it, the watch it's indeed NOS (New Old Stock), with box, papers and warranty, as stated before if was purchased earlier this year, there are no signs whatsoever that the watch was ever worn.

I don't know wether to wear it or keep it in a safe! One thing is for sure, I will only wear it with long sleeves!

More pictures to come and possibly my first review to contribute to the community.

Have a super day! I know my day just got better!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

These 7 little beauties...
My main interest in this lot is the April 1968 Black/Charcoal 'WATERPROOF' dial 6602-8050 with original 'Beads of Rice' bracelet in the bottom right hand corner...a gen-u-ine vintage Seiko classic!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

WichitaViajero said:


> Finally it arrived today! First we have my original watch (baby), an then my new acquisition, not quite the same, but I haven't been able to find an exact copy of it, the watch it's indeed NOS (New Old Stock), with box, papers and warranty, as stated before if was purchased earlier this year, there are no signs whatsoever that the watch was ever worn.
> 
> I don't know wether to wear it or keep it in a safe! One thing is for sure, I will only wear it with long sleeves!
> 
> ...


That is amazingly different. Me like!

Out of curiosity, how accurate is that temperature gauge?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Let me check for you.



joey79 said:


> That is amazing different. Me like!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how accurate is that temperature gauge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightlog (Oct 6, 2006)

pacorolex said:


> Came yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same model is coming to me except it's been sitting in Customs for a week.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nightlog said:


> Same model is coming to me except it's been sitting in Customs for a week.


It's like in the movies where the valet takes out your car for a test drive. Some guy in customs has been wearing your watch all week :-d


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

JW0104 Citizen Toyota 86 LE just arrived, sapphire crystal and full titanium with duratect & DLC coating, very nice indeed!


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

nightlog said:


> Same model is coming to me except it's been sitting in Customs for a week.


Be patient I was lucky to get mine before the ETA... You will enjoy it very much when it finally arrives. Good luck and wear it in good health

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SS95 (Oct 19, 2015)

Not in the mail anymore but on my wrist 

*Seiko SNKK67K1

*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got my Blue Angel A-T today......changed he strap to a VSA NATO that I got with a Maverick Sport......prefer my watches on a NATO.....love this watch, my 2nd citizen after a Titanium Nighthawk that lived for 15yrs!!! This should last just as long! Love it!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

This: 6139-7080 (pic from UHRFORUM)


----------



## Automaticfanboy (Nov 3, 2015)

Just pushed Buy it now on a sbdc007 (Shogun) 

Stalking my email for tracking info already


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got a modded SKX007 on the way atm. Cerakote, change of dial, bezel and hands. Just need to choose a strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

new SRP607 arrived today ($103 shipped)


















.........605 and 607


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

SBDX017 from Chino. I originally ordered one several weeks ago but had to cancel before it was shipped. This one has been paid for and I am just waiting on a tracking number from Japan. Hopefully it will arrive next week!


----------



## Amolai (Sep 10, 2008)

Sold my first Orange Monster a few years back and really missed it. Not a fan of the new dial, so got a 1st gen monster in the mail today! Super excited to have it back! First one was on rubber but got this one on the bracelet, which I'm loving so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? Seiko SNZB24J1*

I've been wanting & putting this 1 off for a long time so I finally ordered 1 before they're all gone.


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

Seiko 5 SNZF17


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boner (Oct 6, 2015)

Seiko SARG005!!!


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

This just came in yesterday. Already put a new strap on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

In the mail is a Lordmatic 5606-8040.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

In the mail as we speak









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

SBDC005 just arrived yesterday and SBDC003 arriving on monday.

Edit: blumo arrived today


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Orient Mako Black (pic from orient website)


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Awaiting delivery of a New To Me SBGR053, my first GS. Only been two days ad already feeling that international post is agonizingly slow! But the anticipation is all part of the journey, eh?


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

I've been on a bit of a world time/GMT watch kick lately. I think radio-controlled watches are particularly cool so I just ordered a Citizen radio-controlled watch from Jet.com:
https://jet.com/product/Citizen-Eco...h-CB0020-50E/4bbb0343c844403493b54cb79fdd1ecb








Got it for ~$217 after using coupon code 20NOW


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

SEIKO SKX009J1

This is my second order as I had to return the first due to dust under the Hardlex.

AMZN had it from a seller in Japan this morning with the 2 year Amazon warranty.

Already have a Strapcode Oyster + SEIKO clap bracelet waiting...


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I just got this in the post, the guy I bought it from said it was unused. It looks like NOS, in the original box and carton, aside from a scratch on the clasp (which I might have done myself). I stuck a battery in and it started running ... H601-540A


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

Also got a Citizen Eagle 7 Automatic on order ... don't know much about it (I am guessing 1970's/early 80's) but I like the look of it.
Part is GN-4-S 4-038835 SMK


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

petercam said:


> I just got this in the post, the guy I bought it from said it was unused. It looks like NOS, in the original box and carton, aside from a scratch on the clasp (which I might have done myself). I stuck a battery in and it started running ... H601-540A
> View attachment 6008314


Great pick up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

5T52 Workd Timer


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Oops, double post.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

SNK809K1 just arrived...


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

waiting for four nato's from ebay for my skx009, oddly enough one of them is in french flag colors


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well this one just got shipped out today by the ebay seller. I paid 14 bucks for it.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Grand Seiko SBGX061 heading my way!


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just purchased a new SNK807 off the bay for what appears to be a decent price









It will hopefully be here by the end of the week.


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Great pick up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks, I also got 2 other H601's from the same seller that were showing some signs of wear. One had a sticking button which I have since fixed, and it now runs well. The other has a missing + terminal from the PCB. I have it in bits and hopefully will be able to Heath Robinson in a new battery connection to get it working. I only paid £50 for all 3 of them, which I think was a good bargain.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

petercam said:


> I just got this in the post, the guy I bought it from said it was unused. It looks like NOS, in the original box and carton, aside from a scratch on the clasp (which I might have done myself). I stuck a battery in and it started running ... H601-540A


Great pick up. I love these vintage ana-digis.

Yours looks like the cousin to the one I recently aquired; a Pulsar V041-5180. As like yours, it was NOS condition and only needed a battery.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Just purchased a new SNK807 off the bay for what appears to be a decent price
> 
> It will hopefully be here by the end of the week.


May I ask how much?


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Just purchased a new SNK807 off the bay for what appears to be a decent price
> 
> View attachment 6038465
> 
> ...


I have one of these arriving today.


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

matlobi said:


> May I ask how much?


Sure this is a UK purchase and it cost £47.90 GBP and includes freepost within the UK.


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> I have one of these arriving today.


 Let's hope it lives up to our expectations, although I am inclined to want to swap out the strap when mine arrives.
Do let us know what you think of yours.


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

SNKK87... (to go on brown leather and serve as my "dress" watch)


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Let's hope it lives up to our expectations, although I am inclined to want to swap out the strap when mine arrives.
> Do let us know what you think of yours.


I already have a pair of SNK809s so I knew l'd like the watch, I just wish the blue dial were a little more vibrant.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

I have this modded skx007 on the way. Should be here in the next day or so.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Just left bloody custom:;-)


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

In the mail... to a CONUS-dwelling person.. to hand-carry to me early next year..

Hope it will be worth the wait..


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

matlobi said:


> Great pick up. I love these vintage ana-digis.
> 
> Yours looks like the cousin to the one I recently aquired; a Pulsar V041-5180. As like yours, it was NOS condition and only needed a battery.
> 
> View attachment 6045090


I have two, my late fathers one and I bought as a spare movement.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Get it from Massdrop.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Sarb 035 - about time I added something w/ a white dial.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Also on the way








Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered one of these. It's a double first for me, my first 017 and my first order from Seiko3S.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Sticky, where did you get yours from? The price on Amazon doubled recently. I ended up getting one on the forum here in the end.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Picked this up in the sales section. Should be here tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Sticky, where did you get yours from? The price on Amazon doubled recently. I ended up getting one on the forum here in the end.


He said Seiko 3s. I think thats the Seiko 3s Specialty Store on the Rakuten site. I bought a few from them.


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Great pick up. I love these vintage ana-digis.
> 
> Yours looks like the cousin to the one I recently aquired; a Pulsar V041-5180. As like yours, it was NOS condition and only needed a battery.
> 
> View attachment 6045090


That is a nice example, I always liked these ana/digi style watches ever since I had a Citizen one in the early 1980's (though it had digital hands)


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Ordered this one yesterday ...


----------



## frye60 (Nov 2, 2014)

Got a sarb033 on its way, although it seems to be stuck "awaiting custom clearance" for ages on the tracking system.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*GOT IT !

*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNZG37*

Just got an alert email tonite from Watch Sleuth, Seiko 5 Finder for this 1. Been wanting this jewel for about 3 years. Couldn't believe it. Ordered it immediately.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNZG37*

SKZ207 white Atlas, wanted one of these for a long time


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNZG37*

SARG015 on it's way from Amazon...arrives on Sunday.

Any opinion on the stock strap?...already thinking of changing it out based on various pics...

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Two 4205 midsize, a6309-7920 and a citizen 8200...all divers... Also a Vostok komandirskie 35....wife will kill me

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? SEIKO SNZG37*

A "jewel" not really, it is a pimped tool watch... This (coming in) is more jewel like:









Although, it has been called the pornstar's watch - lol
Gonna feel too sexy for...


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Not in the mail but going to meet a local buyer for this Monster, my first one









Condition is not the greatest but for $120 I dont think I can go wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

SBBN025 Darth Tuna. Should be here by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Bobfish (Oct 21, 2012)

This should be here by tuesday. I can wait to try the time relay function.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Have a Seiko Bell-matic on the way from the UK. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> Have a Seiko Bell-matic on the way from the UK.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got a pic ?


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Got a pic ?





















Cracked crystal I will have to get fixed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> Cracked crystal I will have to get fixed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a nice one ! I check 'em out every now & then on the Bay. Maybe I'll look more into them.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Thats a nice one ! I check 'em out every now & then on the Bay. Maybe I'll look more into them.


I figured spending about $85 for it wasn't bad. Worth fixing up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> I figured spending about $85 for it wasn't bad. Worth fixing up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really. May I ask where in the UK you got it ?


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Really. May I ask where in the UK you got it ?


Got it on Ebay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> Got it on Ebay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA !! They had 1 once with a blue dial I think. Should have got it.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> HAHA !! They had 1 once with a blue dial I think. Should have got it.


They seem to have quite a few. Just keep looking. You'll find one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> They seem to have quite a few. Just keep looking. You'll find one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What caliber is yours ?


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> What caliber is yours ?


It's a 4006-6011

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> It's a 4006-6011
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks !


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

I've only gone and done it!! After years of looking, I've finally gone for a MM300!!!!


----------



## shudson85 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have an 009 and a bunch of parts from Harold as an early Xmas present from my wife.



Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

Double post!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

ellecousteau said:


> I'm not a citizen person,
> 
> Sent from le grand bleu


Lucky that it's an ORIENT then! :-d


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

Double post AND wrongly attached photos!
More sleep needed, clearly!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNZF03
On the way from Chronograph.com. I don't like the orange second hand. I ordered the red one from Esslingers that goes on the SNZF05 which I also have in my collection.
It'll make it stand out which is what I'm after.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko SNZF03
> On the way from Chronograph.com. I don't like the orange second hand. I ordered the red one from Esslingers that goes on the SNZF05 which I also have in my collection.
> It'll make it stand out which is what I'm after.


If you want to get rid of that orange second hand, it would look great on my SKX007!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> If you want to get rid of that orange second hand, it would look great on my SKX007!


Ok, let me sleep on it & we both might come up with something.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hantms said:


> In the mail... to a CONUS-dwelling person.. to hand-carry to me early next year..
> 
> Hope it will be worth the wait..


It is! You'll love it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Picked up my new prospex today! Love the design, but the compass bezel turns a bit easy for my liking

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Artist (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi guys bought this a month ago & absolutely love it, simple clean dial, its accurate & no batteries required only downside the date window is small otherwise its great & from a distance it looks a bit like a datejust, im gonna call it my citizen datejust:-d


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Total Impulse buy - SRP665k. $130. Its a little big for my 6.5 inch wrist perhaps, supposedly being 45mm without crown. 22mm lugs. 4R36 movement. Hacking. Cool looking for a killer price. What is not to like? The Compass bezel? Ok, I kinda agree but do you know how many watches I have with a more conventional divers bezel. One (or two) with a compass bezel wont kill me, plus I am taking my girlfriend and her seven year old to Kauai and we plan to do a lot of hiking. I got Johnny a conventional magnetic compass, and a binoculars. We will play with it and try to figure out if the watch can really help one find North.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a SEIKO Sumo SBDC001 coming soon. Merry Christmas to me.


EBenke


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

BB-SF said:


> Total Impulse buy - SRP665k. $130. Its a little big for my 6.5 inch wrist perhaps, supposedly being 45mm without crown. 22mm lugs. 4R36 movement. Hacking. Cool looking for a killer price. What is not to like? The Compass bezel? Ok, I kinda agree but do you know how many watches I have with a more conventional divers bezel. One (or two) with a compass bezel wont kill me, plus I am taking my girlfriend and her seven year old to Kauai and we plan to do a lot of hiking. I got Johnny a conventional magnetic compass, and a binoculars. We will play with it and try to figure out if the watch can really help one find North.


Nice watch. I dont know why a lot of folks are against Compass Bezels. I like em. + they could save your life someday.


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

Have this to come..
Up: photo from seller
Bottom: photos from friend who received for me
in the mail to me soon )


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

seikos said:


> Have this to come..
> Up: photo from seller
> Bottom: photos from friend who received for me
> in the mail to me soon )
> View attachment 6300010


Looks like you got a project on your hands.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Got a seiko skx007 on the way

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Looks like you got a project on your hands.


Yea..have to wait for next 10-14 days for sure : )


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Tracked one down 









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## MUBEENBIL (Feb 11, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on the blue one , should be here monday .
I think the gold and blue looks really good together


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Tracked one down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great piece. Why do I like this watch so much?

EBenke


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

ebenke said:


> Great piece. Why do I like this watch so much?
> 
> EBenke


Ever since I came across it I have been on the hunt. They always seem to sell so fast!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

A brand spankin' new SUN019!!!!!


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

I've got a Cocktail Time coming my way!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Does it make you nuts waiting for pakages withought a tracking number??? Four straps are going from china for 35 days already :/ I am pissed everytime I open mailbox lol 

Also ordered baby tuna Srp229 is in the mail for 10 days, ems status does not change the whole time which again makes me pissed lol When I ordered skx009 from japan it was in my country in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

seiko skx009. I was hoping to get it today, but I guess I´ll have to wait until monday.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

That is pretty!



MUBEENBIL said:


> Pulled the trigger on the blue one , should be here monday .
> I think the gold and blue looks really good together
> View attachment 6342954


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I just bought this on Gumtree for £5 and I am liking it a lot. It does have a few scratches, and is running a little fast, but I really like the colour of the face and the fact it looks it's age.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a third Citizen Stiletto G820 on the way. This one is gold toned, the others are steel case and steel/gold. I've always liked these super slim little rectangular dress watches, and they are exceedingly cheap on the 'Bay. The bracelets are particularly nice. It completes the collection... until I find another variant I have to have. Lol.


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

I just ordered the relatively new SRP713k1. I'm kind of stoked. It's exactly what i wanted in a field watch.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Xeticus said:


> I just ordered the relatively new SRP713k1. I'm kind of stoked. It's exactly what i wanted in a field watch.
> View attachment 6374713


That is a nice watch. I hadn't seen that before.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

An SBCD003 "Blumo" & Citizen Primo Stingray 620


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

Only came out in July I believe. And from what i have seen it is more available internationally than here in the states. I have seen pics on russian and polish websites.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

This is what I had last friday and I was very excited...


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Xeticus said:


> I just ordered the relatively new SRP713k1. I'm kind of stoked. It's exactly what i wanted in a field watch.
> View attachment 6374713


That's a great looking field watch. Love the hands and cream dial.


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Bought a vintage Seiko for my birth year. A 4205 from 1982. Should be here next week.









I love the mid size for divers. I have 44mm citizen and anything bigger would be huge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I was a bad boy today - SRP637K1 on order.


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

Boone said:


> That's a great looking field watch. Love the hands and cream dial.


The dial was what sold me on it. I was originally going to get the black dialed one but I could not take my eyes off of this one.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Today's the day! My SUN019 and Panatime 17" 5 ring NATO straps should arrive via USPS. 

I say should because my local PO and carriers are not the greatest.


----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

Impulse-purchase Blue Monster SRP581 en route

This is why I can't have nice things :-(


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice! That (tho' the original version) was my very first dive watch. I may still get another one for old time's sake (hah-hah). Hope you dig it.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I have this single-owner complete set pre-m 6159-7010 on the way.
Best condition, earliest serial, and most complete example I've seen.

Excited about it, as it was one of the few vintage Seiko divers still not represented in the collection,
and I waited a few years to find the right example.























Current Seiko diver lineup:







+







^--- was at service during lineup shot.


----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

^^^
She's a beaut! Congrats 8>]

Awesome collection, too!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Being a Seiko fan all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|>|>|>



estrickland said:


> I have this single-owner complete set pre-m 6159-7010 on the way.
> Best condition, earliest serial, and most complete example I've seen.
> 
> Excited about it, as it was one of the few vintage Seiko divers still not represented in the collection,
> ...


----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

^^^^
Ditto: W_O_W!

Best watch collection EVER!

My name's Dave, and I'm a Seiko-diver-aholic 8>]


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

southbend9 said:


> ^^^^
> Ditto: W_O_W!
> 
> Best watch collection EVER!
> ...


[in unison]"Hi, Dave."

My name is Erik, and I'm a Seiko-diver-aholic too


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

wagenx said:


> That is a nice watch. I hadn't seen that before.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It arrived already. Here are some more pics. And it is nicer in person.


----------



## andrkavr (Jan 18, 2015)

Seiko SBSS013 a.k.a rally reissue just arrived...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNZJ47






View attachment 6419146


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

A Seiko SARB017 from SeiyaJapan.com.
Location: somewhere between Japan and Amsterdam.
;-)


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

This baby is incoming


----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

estrickland said:


> [in unison]"Hi, Dave."
> 
> My name is Erik, and I'm a Seiko-diver-aholic too


I'm quitting though, I swear. Just one or two more Seiko divers, and that's IT! 8>]


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

southbend9 said:


> I'm quitting though, I swear. Just one or two more Seiko divers, and that's IT! 8>]


Why quit ? !!


----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Why quit ? !!


well, of course. Now you put it THAT way :-d


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

southbend9 said:


> well, of course. Now you put it THAT way :-d


I aint quittin ! I'm comin up on 50 watches !


----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> I aint quittin ! I'm comin up on 50 watches !


Why that's just crazy talk!

That will never happen to me :-d


----------



## Jeremiah Gatbonton (Aug 12, 2014)

Waiting for this beauty...


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Got this seiko Quartz on the way.










I bought it for the dial which is super cool. Hoping I can use it in a mod, maybe even the date wheel if possible.

I also have a GShock Rangeman on the way. Looking forward to that one. Then I'm taking a break! New Years resolution!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Just won this on an Ebay Auction. Immaculate! Ill do a follow-up w/my own pics.
> View attachment 5166194


Finally, my follow-up. Here are some pics I took. As you can see, I cleaned up the gold bezel & crown. This watch was well taken care of. I can't even find a micro scratch on the crystal. Just some very tiny ones @ 2 o'clock on the blue case top, & some others.
Considering what I paid for it, I doubt it was restored. I did some research on the original band. It's some type of blue resin/plastic? Probably dry-rotted &/or lost somehow. The date code in the serial # is December, probably 1987.
I'm very impressed with the detail on the dial. (Like a lot of Seiko 5s) It has added on "SEIKO" & "SQ" logos, the frame around the day/date window, & the number markers which are all "parts" themselves for the dial. I bring this up because all the ones I've seen, the dial is just printed with the exception of the lume. I also like the sandwiched bezel, which I think is unique. I wrote Seiko (with pics) & they told me the model # is SBH278J. I know,I know, blah,blah,blah. But all in all, I feel very fortunate
to have stumbled on this watch & very proud to have it in my collection. Thanks for reading ! CHEERS !

PS: If anywone has any more, or more accurate info, please contribute. Thanks !


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

That is a nice find, congrats!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahriman4891 said:


> That is a nice find, congrats!


Thank You !


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shipped from Osaka, Japan on December 28 and cleared Customs early this morning. Out for delivery today - only 4 days! I can't get packages from the East Coast in 4 days.
Looking forward to receiving my New Years present.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Finally, my follow-up. Here are some pics I took. As you can see, I cleaned up the gold bezel & crown. This watch was well taken care of. I can't even find a micro scratch on the crystal. Just some very tiny ones @ 2 o'clock on the blue case top, & some others.
> Considering what I paid for it, I doubt it was restored. I did some research on the original band. It's some type of blue resin/plastic? Probably dry-rotted &/or lost somehow. The date code in the serial # is December, probably 1987.
> I'm very impressed with the detail on the dial. (Like a lot of Seiko 5s) It has added on "SEIKO" & "SQ" logos, the frame around the day/date window, & the number markers which are all "parts" themselves for the dial. I bring this up because all the ones I've seen, the dial is just printed with the exception of the lume. I also like the sandwiched bezel, which I think is unique. I wrote Seiko (with pics) & they told me the model # is SBH278J. I know,I know, blah,blah,blah. But all in all, I feel very fortunate
> to have stumbled on this watch & very proud to have it in my collection. Thanks for reading ! CHEERS !
> ...


Now that is a sweet piece, definitely the higher class cousin to the one I have on the way


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

SBDW011


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

dave92029 said:


> Shipped from Osaka, Japan on December 28 and cleared Customs early this morning. Out for delivery today - only 4 days! I can't get packages from the East Coast in 4 days.
> Looking forward to receiving my New Years present.


Nice ! Too bad you won't have it for New Years Eve, the best "Cocktail Time" there is !! Besides the watch, that is !


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

...levi said:


> Got this seiko Quartz on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad ! Have you considered keeping it (The Seiko) the way it is ? What exactly are you planning to do with it, if I may ask ?


----------



## Jay_red (Aug 20, 2015)

Wondering through the mall last night I spotted the Seiko SNKN01 and fell in love. I wasn't willing to drop 200 for the MSRP right there, but once I got home I checked Ebay and found a used one claiming to be mint (and looked good in the pics) and got it for $68 shipped, so I am now waiting for that to come. Too bad the holiday and the weekend are going to add on some days to the wait!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

dave92029 said:


> Shipped from Osaka, Japan on December 28 and cleared Customs early this morning. Out for delivery today - only 4 days! I can't get packages from the East Coast in 4 days.
> Looking forward to receiving my New Years present.


These are making me question my commitment to limiting myself to 4:00 stem Seikos...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> These are making me question my commitment to limiting myself to 4:00 stem Seikos...


Why only 4 o'clock stem Seikos ?


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice ! Too bad you won't have it for New Years Eve, the best "Cocktail Time" there is !! Besides the watch, that is !


It arrived at 10am on Dec 31 so I do have it for NYE

Happy New year!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

dave92029 said:


> It arrived at 10am on Dec 31 so I do have it for NYE
> 
> Happy New year!


WOW! A Seiko Cocktail Time! Nice! Glad you got it in time! Now you can REALLY leave 2015 with a Bang! Congrats !!


----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

Got two used SKX-style divers on the way, a beater 7002 and a minty SKX175. And I keep looking for more. I am one sick puppy :-!


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Citizen Eco Drive Super Titanium BM7081-51B


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Not bad ! Have you considered keeping it (The Seiko) the way it is ? What exactly are you planning to do with it, if I may ask ?


I'm considering it. Depends on what I think of the case in the flesh. I really like the dial so may try it in a different case like skx007 or skx031.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Why only 4 o'clock stem Seikos ?


Just a personal limitation, trying to keep from going nuts with too many watches.


----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

Red monster srp313j1









Samsung Note 4


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I seem to always be expecting something watch-related from overseas around X-mas/New years. And they celebrate that .... heavily in the east as far as I'm aware. So I had a Monster bracelet ordered off Amazon coming to me..... ordered like 4 days ago but it hasn't shipped yet of course. It said 'fulfilled by amazon' so I thought that meant it wasn't overseas, but the Vendor is "___ (something) Japan" so i'm guessing it IS coming from overseas.

but yea, it's just sitting somewhere, if even that. it's as if i ordered it and Amazon didn't even start processing it.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

When this finally ships:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> I seem to always be expecting something watch-related from overseas around X-mas/New years. And they celebrate that .... heavily in the east as far as I'm aware. So I had a Monster bracelet ordered off Amazon coming to me..... ordered like 4 days ago but it hasn't shipped yet of course. It said 'fulfilled by amazon' so I thought that meant it wasn't overseas, but the Vendor is "___ (something) Japan" so i'm guessing it IS coming from overseas.
> 
> but yea, it's just sitting somewhere, if even that. it's as if i ordered it and Amazon didn't even start processing it.


still not heard a peep from amazon.... quite weird, again, from a 'fulfilled by amazon' order, in my experience.....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> still not heard a peep from amazon.... quite weird, again, from a 'fulfilled by amazon' order, in my experience.....


Yea so this was weird... i contacted the seller, they tried to blame Amazon by saying 'it says payment still pending' which was weird because it was paid for on my Amazon Gift card balance which by definition can't be problematic... either way it finally shipped today and not from overseas, but from where Amazon usually ships from, KY. So, very strange they couldn't ship this 5-6 days ago, closer to when i ordered it. either way, it shipped. estimate is that it should arrive on my next day off, Thursday. that's always nice....


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

My SRP637 arrived today from a Singapore based eBay seller. I was a little suspicious due to the low price ($240 shipped), but it looks good so far. Nice watch, and a good contrast to my gaggle of Monsters!


----------



## southbend9 (Nov 21, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> Yea so this was weird... i contacted the seller, they tried to blame Amazon by saying 'it says payment still pending' which was weird because it was paid for on my Amazon Gift card balance which by definition can't be problematic... either way it finally shipped today and not from overseas, but from where Amazon usually ships from, KY. So, very strange they couldn't ship this 5-6 days ago, closer to when i ordered it. either way, it shipped. estimate is that it should arrive on my next day off, Thursday. that's always nice....


"...ships from KY"

As long as you're not hearing banjos you're probably OK :-d


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

SBBN035 is on the way, I should receive it tomorrow.

It is funny, a few months ago I'd never thought I'll buy a watch like that.
- quartz watch, for 1k$
- black coated, I've been always afraid of that, I've always said I'd never buy any coated watch
- 1k$ watch without sapphire
- I've always found Tuna ugly.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

After waiting two months, I shall be boarding a flight to go meet the person who hand-carried a watch to Thailand for me after I bought it in the USA and had it delivered to his place..

He's in a beach location so it makes for a nice excuse to get away from the wife and kids for the weekend, too.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SKA367 on its way from Japan.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

And a Dagaz fff dial. Both on a long journey.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I was_ this close _to grabbing one of those from Skywatches (did you get the K1 or J1?), but I really wanted a FFF dial with date window and Dagaz doesn't know when they're gonna be available again, and Yobokies didn't even respond to my email...so...I ended up grabbing a SRP641K1 from The Watchery instead. Maybe in the future. Post some pics after you do the mods!









-Mark in St. Louis



mplsabdulllah said:


> View attachment 6653810
> 
> And a Dagaz fff dial. Both on a long journey.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Grail, baby:


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Grail, baby:


Yeah ! Congrats !

Me, i bought my second SKX173. That lollipop...








(pic:TZ)

I also ordered a 22 mm waffle for it:


----------



## rocky99 (Jul 4, 2015)

My SKX007 should arrive today.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

buldogge said:


> I was_ this close _to grabbing one of those from Skywatches (did you get the K1 or J1?), but I really wanted a FFF dial with date window and Dagaz doesn't know when they're gonna be available again, and Yobokies didn't even respond to my email...so...I ended up grabbing a SRP641K1 from The Watchery instead. Maybe in the future. Post some pics after you do the mods!
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


After alot of personal debate I went with the k. Of course after I ordered I wanted the J (for no real reason). Lol. I actually prefer the fff dial without the date.

I also started to check out the SRP641 to possibly scratch the gold and black itch the snzh57 started. May I ask how much you got it for?


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

September '77 6309-7040...some assembly (& TLC) required.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> After alot of personal debate I went with the k. Of course after I ordered I wanted the J (for no real reason). Lol. I actually prefer the fff dial without the date.
> 
> I also started to check out the SRP641 to possibly scratch the gold and black itch the snzh57 started. May I ask how much you got it for?


The 641 was talked about just recently on the "heads up deal" thread for under 200.....$180ish from what i remember. Of course i dont know how much the earlier poster paid for his.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah...exactly...That's the sale where I got mine.

-Mark



mplsabdulllah said:


> After alot of personal debate I went with the k. Of course after I ordered I wanted the J (for no real reason). Lol. I actually prefer the fff dial without the date.
> 
> I also started to check out the SRP641 to possibly scratch the gold and black itch the snzh57 started. May I ask how much you got it for?





valuewatchguy said:


> The 641 was talked about just recently on the "heads up deal" thread for under 200.....$180ish from what i remember. Of course i dont know how much the earlier poster paid for his.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello everyone. I just one a bid on this one.


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)

Bloody!!!!!!!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I got the SRP641K1 in today. Like the watch so far, didn't like the stock rubber, at all! 

Stuck it on a striped NATO, but I really don't care for NATOs. Sitting on my Glycine Combat Sub's OE fabric strap, for now. 

Got a HR Cordura on the way...not really sure what strap for this thing!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I ordered a SNZF17 today for my next mod but I received the Dagaz parts yesterday so it'll be a long wait!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

got this citizen coming from japan. at first appears like a nice darked out dial










but then hit the button and the mirror shutter opens and you get a little lcd with chronograph, world time and such. A rare non-ecodrive


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

I have the SBDC029 (Prospex Shogun) coming in from Seiya right now. I'm hoping it land in Canada today, and clears customs by Friday.


----------



## zeitMeister (Mar 23, 2009)

I went on a bit of a buying spree - provided the wife doesn't find out about it and I actually survive to see the mailman deliver the watches, I have these coming in (all of them per fleabay, apologies for the picture quality):

Seiko 6139-6102:









Seiko 6139-6410:









Seiko 6139-6005:









Seiko 6106-6410:









Seiko 6139-7100:


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

buldogge said:


> I got the SRP641K1 in today. Like the watch so far, didn't like the stock rubber, at all!
> 
> Stuck it on a striped NATO, but I really don't care for NATOs. Sitting on my Glycine Combat Sub's OE fabric strap, for now.
> 
> ...


too bad they don't make a black version of the bracelet on my 637... it is quite nice... (i think) anyways maybe black shark mesh... I am seriously considering picking up a 641 as well... love the black and gold... I'll probably put it on shark mesh if i do.

my 637 says hi:


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

according to UPS my SKXA35 will be here tomorrow... I'm verrrrry excited about that ...verrry...


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

I came home late today and I missed my package! Im going to have my wife pick it up while I'm at work, but I got a SD Tuna coming in the mail!







:-d


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

No photos yet, but expecting a Sumo & a MM300, both pre-owned and both from fellow WUS members.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNZG87J On the way from Chronograph.com Thinkin about gettin this strap & buckle for it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko SNZG87J On the way from Chronograph.com Thinkin about gettin this strap & buckle for it.
> View attachment 6765618
> View attachment 6765626
> View attachment 6765634


is that watch still available / in production?


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

knightRider said:


> is that watch still available / in production?


Not still in production, but they may have 1 or 2 available. chronograph.com


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Seiko SRP777

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Not still in production, but they may have 1 or 2 available. chronograph.com


Thanks buddy


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Orange monster on the way, super excited.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Trying to sell some of my Seiko collection off! :-/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNXF05 from Portugal









SRP271 from Singapore









SRP741 arrived yesterday


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I saw a 6105-8119 in good condition so i bought it. For 2 reasons:

1/ I saw on youtube lately that Spencer K and a watchmaker in UK could change the crown gasket.
2/ I'm sure Seiko will reissue the 6105 at some point but not the magnificent old school asymmetrical case of the 811x.
I think they will just redo a 6105-800x.

Third reason: It's not a just a watch, it's a religion.









(stolen pic)


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

just got these 2 bad boys today!







old new stock!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

LuisR said:


> just got these 2 bad boys today!
> View attachment 6785162
> 
> old new stock!


Nice ! You mean New Old Stock (NOS)


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice ! You mean New Old Stock (NOS)


that's right! tks


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

I found a brand new, unused, original packed with all hangtags and never ever weared 
Seiko DATA 2000 SUD11AJ !!!!from 1984 !!!

Pic from seller:


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry - double posting ...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

harald-hans said:


> I found a brand new, unused, original packed with all hangtags and never ever weared
> *Seiko DATA 2000 SUD11AJ !!!!*
> 
> from 1984 !!!
> ...


That's cool! Are you going to wear it, or keep it mint?


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

i hear that as time goes the plastic (resin) of the gsocks kind of melt down.......how come this one is that clean?


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I picked up a very reasonable SRP307 from a Singaporean eBay seller with the intention of using it for a mod, but I like it enough that it might stay as-is! Not only is it unexpectedly a J model, the second language is Arabic which I find interesting.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

I've got a incoming new Tuna. Hoping I'll be getting it before the weekend ;-)
I can't wait very exciting.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

LuisR said:


> i hear that as time goes the plastic (resin) of the gsocks kind of melt down.......how come this one is that clean?


Because it is not plastic (resin) !

It is black coated stainless steel !


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I picked up this Titanium Chrono 7T92 from Gumtree last week, it was too cheap to say no to.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

SARB OO35 STUCK IN CUSTOMS!!!!


----------



## Jeremiah Gatbonton (Aug 12, 2014)

Zweig said:


> Yeah ! Congrats !
> 
> Me, i bought my second SKX173. That lollipop...
> 
> ...


22mm waffle? I just checked their site and saw that the strap only comes in 20mm for the Smiths diver.

Dreadnought strap = 22mm lug fitting with "Dreadnought" signed buckle
Precista strap = 20mm fitting with the "Precista" ambigram signed buckle


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

I was expecting this to arrive on Monday, but Sunday delivery thanks to USPS!

SSC309


----------



## BrittB (May 23, 2014)

6117-6410 Navigator Timer










5626-7110 King Seiko

Can't wait for them to arrive!!

--

Bb


----------



## Dr_Who (Jun 10, 2013)

SBDC003


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Darn it! I really didn't want to buy another watch, but the thread about sub-$400 beauties had some nice shots of the Cocktail Time. And Amazon had a nice price on one. And it will be here Thursday. So there goes my resolve!

Something has to go, though.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

All these awesome Sumo pictures forced me to order one. Currently inbound.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

got this citizen speedy coming in from Japan










hoping to dress it up something like this


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Just ordered a cocktail time today!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> got this citizen speedy coming in from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to comment on how similar that citizen looks to the omega speedy until I read your spill.

New?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

joey79 said:


> I was about to comment on how similar that citizen looks to the omega speedy until I read your spill.
> 
> New?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope, an older discontinued model, not too too many of them out there it seems, may have only been a japanese market run? not sure. Definitely a tribute to the speedmaster. there is also the vintage citizen automatic speedy:










and a Seiko speedmaster titanium using the name even!


----------



## Casey (Nov 6, 2012)

waiting for this to arrive later today.........


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Hope to have these babies home within a couple of weeks. 
Planning on adding olive/army green Nato straps. 
Sellers Pics:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure the 775 would have been my first choice, but for the price I got it for I'll see if it grows on me. Landing Saturday.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

SRP777 and SARB033 (my second one)


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

A second cheap SKX007, this one is pure mod fodder.


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Citizen BY0100


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Sarb027


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Sarb027


Beautiful!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SRP713 Expected delivery is Monday. Picture is from the listing of the forum member I bought the watch from.


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Montag84 said:


> I was expecting this to arrive on Monday, but Sunday delivery thanks to USPS!
> 
> SSC309


I just got the blue version


----------



## Sick.Witted (Feb 2, 2016)

2nd Gen Orange Monster! (SRP309K1) Should arrive in 2 days.

This also happens to be the first watch I actually researched to buy. Unfortunately, now I feel like I'm hooked and can't stop looking for more. Thanks watchuseek.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> nope, an older discontinued model, not too too many of them out there it seems, may have only been a japanese market run? not sure. Definitely a tribute to the speedmaster. there is also the vintage citizen automatic speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOS I meant to ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick3000 (Sep 29, 2013)

A second SNZH53 which will be getting the FFF treatment.
And an SNK803 with a Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

I have both a 7549-7010 Tuna and a h558-5009 'Arnie' in the air.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Sick.Witted said:


> 2nd Gen Orange Monster! (SRP309K1) Should arrive in 2 days.
> 
> This also happens to be the first watch I actually researched to buy. Unfortunately, now I feel like I'm hooked and can't stop looking for more. Thanks watchuseek.


Yep, you'd better get used to it mate :-d


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

*Just pulled the trigger on a New Turtle SRP777 to keep company with my vintage 6309.








*


----------



## indrajit_sg (Aug 18, 2013)

Have ordered Seiko SRP311. Also ordered a Nato strap - but not sure if I will really use it .
















My first Automatic


----------



## TBomb (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey guys...new member and first post here. After impulse-buying a SNK809 on Amazon a while back and falling in love with it, I just pulled the trigger on a SARB035 that should be here this week. Probably going to put it on a nice brown leather strap. Let the obsession begin...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TBomb said:


> Hey guys...new member and first post here. After impulse-buying a SNK809 on Amazon a while back and falling in love with it, I just pulled the trigger on a SARB035 that should be here this week. Probably going to put it on a nice brown leather strap. Let the obsession begin...


Three cheers to that !! Got any pics ?

Btw, welcome to WUS !!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Citizen Promaster Professional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

This combo, 6309 7049 & 7t32.. : )


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

On the way from 1972


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Expecting a strap from here in CA and some yobokies parts from HK... I know they celebrate the new year for a week... it 'went out' on Saturday.... is it going to sit there for a whole week? it hasn't tracked at all, plus the tracking site seems sketchily 3rd partyish and unofficial and weird....


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

This orange Sumo will hopefully be on my wrist in a couple of days...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Expecting .... some yobokies parts from HK... I know they celebrate the new year for a week... it 'went out' on Saturday.... is it going to sit there for a whole week? it hasn't tracked at all, plus the tracking site seems sketchily 3rd partyish and unofficial and weird....


dang, it really didn't move an inch for several days. Now it's "being processed for departure from HK." =\ I had been hoping Saturday would be just in time to beat the holiday haha


----------



## TBomb (Feb 6, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Three cheers to that !! Got any pics ?
> 
> Btw, welcome to WUS !!


Thanks! I will post up some pics once I get my strap in for the SARB035, although the bracelet is kind of starting to grow on me.


----------



## maxwell_smart (Feb 10, 2016)

Been waiting (very impatiently) for my SNZH57. Bought it through amazon on the 22nd of January. Hopefully it will come soon!

also ordered a nato strap for it separately.

Not my first Seiko, but this is my first post on watchuseek!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Bought myself a birthday present. Should be here in a few days, direct from Tokyo. Now, the wait begins...........


----------



## corbetto82 (Mar 21, 2015)

This one should get to me in a couple of days.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Just bought a older, early 2015 (pre-Prospex X and signed crown) SBDC003 BLUMO from brandon\, a longtime member of WUS. I am very excited to pair the BLUMO up with my MM300. You could say that I am a Seiko fanboy. No shame and no regrets.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Oops again.....


----------



## Amlethoe (Feb 8, 2016)

After quite a bit of thinking I ordered the Seiko 5 SNK801, should arrive next week. I fell in love with the simplicity of the deep emerald dial at first sight!

(not my picture of course)








Now I need a nice leather strap to go with it then I'm all set. Any advice is welcome! I'll probably end up coughing up the 30 or so euros for a Colareb or something similar, even though I'd rather spend less.


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi all,
I am anxiously awaiting arrival of my first two Seiko's. Its because of this forum that I now have a full respect of the quality of Seiko's (JDM) and can't wait for these two beauty's to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there a Grand Cocktail thread yet? I love that thing.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 11, 2016)

*Grand Seiko SBGX063 Quartz*
(Shipping To: United States --- (3-6 day), Payment By: PayPal / Credit Card / Debit Card)


1
$1,770.00 USD
*$1,770.00 USD*



*Seiko SKX009KD (Pepsi Bezel)*
(Shipping To: United States --- (3-6 day), Payment By: PayPal / Credit Card / Debit Card)


1
$161.00 USD
*$161.00 USD*


Incoming from shoppinginjapan.net!

I'm buying the GS without handling one first but after researching and reading the reviews I'm not too worried but still a little apprehensive. I used to have a DateJust about 10 years ago and was going to go with another one but found this instead. GS really hits the sweet spot for me: quality and luxury without shouting and also quite unique along with Seiko's heritage that is second to none.

The 009 is just really hard to pass on at the price. I am adding the Endmill bracelet first thing though.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

The not-oft-seen Seiko Tomony Direct Read


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

FFF snzh57 (brady, rhd, yobokies) & slightly mangled snzh55


----------



## rjmech (Mar 2, 2011)

Just got a SBDX001 and ordered a skx0007k2 and 007j oyster.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Pulsar PS9229


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ordered this slightly used Seiko 5 snk393 to round out my Seiko 5 collection for now. I also got a pre 2002 seiko5 non see through case back last week. The obsession won't die!


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Birthday Month ! 

A Seiko SNK809 was delivered this past Friday. The first of 
three - possibly four - to arrive. It's an outstanding watch 
for the money.........


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Seiko Grand Quartz 9940

Rolex Air king, Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator. 
Seiko Pogue '75, Bellmatic '75 & '72, Lordmatic '74, White Helmet '77, KS Vanac '73, King Quartz '75, Elnix '77, Analogue chrono 7A38, SQ4004 '77, Kinetic 2008, SKX009KD


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just ordered my Monster SRP311.....saw one in Vegas last week and fell in love......should have by Thursday......will join my SKX009 as my 2nd Seiko!


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

This one is on the way from a member here:

























It is pretty much what I was looking for when I started this thread.


----------



## TBomb (Feb 6, 2016)

Walkwolf said:


> Birthday Month !
> 
> A Seiko SNK809 was delivered this past Friday. The first of
> three - possibly four - to arrive. It's an outstanding watch
> for the money.........


That is a great little watch. I love my SNK809 and have worn it on a nice leather band as well as a NATO and think it looks great either way. Very versatile IMO.


----------



## TBomb (Feb 6, 2016)

Received my SARB035 and put it on an inexpensive Hadley-Roma imitation alligator band to see if I like it. I am not sold...perhaps it is just this strap but it looks and feels a little cheap to me and doesn't really do the SARB justice. I also somehow managed to already put a little scratch in the bezel at the 2:00 position


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

I finally caved and I have my first skx007 on the way and a snk809 that I picked up for my first mod project.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll waiting on parts from Hong Kong. this must be my longest wait for a simple letter in a long time. 11 days and tracking only says it's left HK so far. and THAT was 5 days ago. ugh. was hoping to be bringing the watch in for modding two days ago/yesterday/today/tomorrow, not looking like it's gonna happen til next week now =\


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll waiting on parts from Hong Kong. this must be my longest wait for a simple letter in a long time. 11 days and tracking only says it's left HK so far. and THAT was 5 days ago. ugh. was hoping to be bringing the watch in for modding two days ago/yesterday/today/tomorrow, not looking like it's gonna happen til next week now =\


HA. always glad to be wrong about stuff like this.... after 6 days of no tracking updates, the parts finally show up unexpectedly this morning. I was expecting them to track stateside, but at least sit at customs for a couple days. It must have done all that without the tracking. either way, WOO HOO!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

My second 6105.


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Went for this one today ( stock photo ) as I had a notion they might be 
drying up. That makes 5 Seiko's since the beginning of December. 
- Time to stop for a while.........!


----------



## jonnypneumatic (Sep 24, 2015)

Citizen Deeelivers Again!!! Just got a pre-loved Signature moon phase from a great WUS member. Was prepared to be blown away by the quality and was still blown away more than expected. The fit and finish CANNOT be beat for the price, IMHO. One caveat is that I have not yet owned a mid/high-range Seiko yet. But, I do own a high end Swiss watch and several mid tier Swiss watches and this watch, just like the Citizen Grand Classic two tone auto that I have are every bit as well made and definitely a better value in many instances. My advice to anyone considering purchasing a Citizen Signature series watch: do it. Stop thinking about it and do it! You will NOT regret it. See attached pictures as well! Comments always welcome! Thanks!





















Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks to a forum member this should be in the mail soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sent it to my watchmaker buddy on Tuesday. He received it today, finished the dial swap and pressure tested. Sent me these pics.Should be in the mail soon.

View attachment 7126450









Can't wait


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

i took the chance to get a supposely mint seiko panda...
i will post the pics on the vintage topic once it arrives!


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, my new one arrived yesterday.
















The strap is a gator I got from Androids "we are changing our name" sale.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

it has arrived!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a second Blumo coming. This is the SBDC033 version. Going to be modding this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

Just got this Seiko snk393. I took the pic


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Its not a Seiko or Citizen, but I really dont leave the Seiko forum, so Im posting this here. I have NO IDEA whats gotten into me lately, but I find myself hunting down white dialed watches. I never used to care for them, but I have a new appreciation for them. I have one of these on its way. Its cheap, but it looks so good in pics I've seen online (not stock pictures), and also in video reviews. Cant beat it for $100! I'll change the strap and play around with some NATO's.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

I've gotten bitten by the SKX bug. SKX007 last month, now an SKX009 on the way. 

Was close to pulling the trigger on a SRP777 or 779, but the reports of bezel marks made me decide to hold that off till that's sorted out.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Have fallen for the Seiko 5 line recently — a blue SNZG11 is now on the way. Any suggestions for leather straps to replace the stock blue canvas one?


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

I work at a middle school and our colors are blue and yellow. I couldn't resist any longer. Should be here tomorrow!

View attachment 7263738


----------



## psguardian (Feb 27, 2016)

Newbie reporting in. 

Hit the entry level sector full speed. Three autos & a dual winder...

A stock pics of the two Seikos I ordered (other is an Orient Aviator) The SKZ & winder will be here tomorrow. The other two by the weekend.

SKZ323









SNZG13K1








~psguardian


----------



## Sackett (Feb 18, 2012)

Citizen bn0151 
Seiko srp775

Pretty stoked. Both should be here Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psguardian (Feb 27, 2016)

SKZ Arrived

~psguardian


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Impluse Buy: 1968 Seiko 6106-8100*

.

I just won the auction for this interesting looking watch, a 1968 Seiko 6106-8100 Sports Diver. b-)

















I didn't know anything about this model, I just liked how it looked. :-d

But I did find a couple of informative web pages after I won! :-!

*The Watch Spot Seiko 6106-8100,,,*

*SCWF: Todays arrival: Seiko 6106-8100...*

I also have several other watches that have come in recently, that I REALLY have to unpack and reveal to you'all. I have been too lazy lately... :rodekaart

- Thomas


----------



## thestu (Feb 25, 2016)

Just bought an sced029 and a 7a38-7110


----------



## Subarctic Tool Watch (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a Citizen Eco-Drive 35mm Small frame divers 'Mini-Prime' in the mail, as seen in this WUS post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...l-diver-bn0151-09l-some-pics-1501938-248.html

Haven't mastered posting pictures here, but will give that a try when it arrives!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have the diver itch....been looking at this baby tuna for weeks and finally pulled the trigger after a long Saturday......first purchase from Creation, but everything I hear on WUS is A1, so hopefully the trend continues....pics adove are from their website, will post my own when I add it to my Seiko collection - hopefully by Friday......currently have a SKX007 and 009, a modded 6309, a Orange Monster SRP311, and a modded 7002 also on the way...plus some other non-seikos - couple of orients, VSA, citizen or 2, Tissot......I may have to surrender my credit card to the wife!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

An old-style Blumo from Massdrop.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

It is officially cocktail time! Or rather, it will be because I finally pulled the trigger on a Seiko MECHANICAL x Shinobu Ishigaki SRB065 'Cocktail Time Cool' and it is coming this week. It was purchased on Amazon from Premium Japan and fulfilled by Amazon so I am a little worried. Until now I have never purchased an expensive watch (well, expensive to me) from Amazon that was not sold by Amazon so I will spend the next 2 days nervously researching the Amazon returns and fraud claims process. But because I am an optimist, I will also be researching bracelet and strap options. I would post a product shot but we all know what it looks like by now.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Turtle 777


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

this one:








And these two:


----------



## Subarctic Tool Watch (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes, in the post Friday! Citizen's smallest, 35mm Eco-Drive divers, named on WUS 'Mini-Prime' I believe! From Watch Zone in Singapore, via Germany! Here seen on a breakaway nylon neck line! Details to follow! See the 
*Thread: New Citizen Promaster Professional Diver BN0151-09L some pics*
for more details!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Yet another used G820-series Stiletto, this one gold on a bracelet. I really like these wafer thin little dress watches, and they can be picked up very inexpensively.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Seiko SUN037 Kinetic GMT watch. Ordered it via Overstock.com per this deal that popped up in the F71 bargains thread: Seiko Men's SUN037 Stainless Steel Kinetic GMT Watch - 17140896 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Seiko Seiko Men's Watches








I was surprised in that I couldn't really find any good "real world" pics of the watch, only those used for marketing/selling online. Amazon's 360 video on their product page for this was the closest I could find and it looks really good there at least! Amazon's vid here if you want to see it: http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SUN037-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B00RZCX4U4

I'll be sure to take some pics and share in this sub-forum once it arrives. It should be here later this week!

I've been trying to rein in this watch hobby a bit more recently (with varying degrees of success...) but justified this purchase because I recently sold one of my other watches and made enough to more than cover this one. I've also been looking for a white/silver dial watch w/blue hands for a while. I was forced to pass up a deal on a Citizen Grand Signature a while back with those colors (and myyyy do I find it to be beautiful) and haven't been able to find that same deal again so I decided to get this. I'll get that Citizen eventually, but I have no doubts that this will be a nice piece to have in the meantime and even after I get that Citizen.

I've had mostly Citizen and Orient watches and this will be my first Seiko. I'm looking forward to getting it!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SKX007. This is a re-buy, owning and enjoying one previously and flipping it in early 2015. I thought I would go back to the roots, the basics, of core WIS pieces. I had considered a Grand Seiko Quartz but in the end I decided I'm just not quite ready for that jump yet. I also am not going to buy those mid tier ones that cluttered my mailbox in the last 15 months.


----------



## Scrowl (Nov 19, 2015)

SARB017 (WUS purchase) should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

I went a little eBay crazy... I've got these four on the way. Two, if not all three, of the SKX's will get some mods and hopefully the 6309 will work well the way it is.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Blumo (SBDC003) from Massdrop (top right) to join my Sumo (SBDC001).


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

BM6770-51E


----------



## philvid2 (Mar 15, 2016)

I had a Cocktail Time arrive from Japan today.

View attachment 7449858
View attachment 7449882


----------



## philvid2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Is there a trick to posting pictures? I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## mjm24 (Dec 12, 2007)

SBDC031 (Black Sumo) will be on it's way shortly from the Massdrop deal. Thought long about going blue but I tend to be more conservative and thought the blue would be too bright in many circumstances. 
View attachment 7451122


----------



## thestu (Feb 25, 2016)

This just arrived. In even better condition than I expected!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

philvid2 said:


> Is there a trick to posting pictures? I can't seem to get it to work.


Some have experienced issues with the forum software. I simply use imgur.com.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New SRP639 Baby Tuna arrived today from Creation.....I am smitten......but fear I must turn my credit card into my wife before I buy another Seiko diver!.....um, that's 6 I own now!!!


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

My first SKX courtesy of a forum member. Pic borrowed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I just got this in the post today ...
View attachment 7470090






it has a few small scratches on the glass, but it was too cheap to say no to!


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I have this one on the way:









As I understand, looking at the manual, this one has an independently setting hour hand. Of course, this raises my "Citizen" count to four.


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

I have a Seiko 7c46-7011 SBBN007 on its way from Japan.


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

Forgot to add picture.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

This 7002-700A Pepsi Diver (w/aftermarket dial, hands, bezel)...somewhere between NY and Fla., in the capable hands of the USPS!

Purchased from a member here


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZB31J1. Was on the Bay this morn & stumbled on this. NOS, in the box.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Just ordered this for my wife for our anniversary. JDM only item number SRRY014.

What do you think?









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Woohoo, I had fun on Yahoo Japan this morning!*










First of all I picked up my Seiko SARB009 that I wanted for my SARB034 project.







No bidders but me?




























I am going to put a set of hands on it from an SARB033, to make a blue-dialed variation to go with my SARB033 and SARB035. The dial text is slightly different, but everything else is just right!


















At my local Kroger grocery store, there is a very sweet "Sushi Lady" that makes me Sushi rolls to my specification and also plates of Sashimi, which is not normally done. She saw one of my faceted blue LM VANAC watches and asked if I could get her something like that, as she has no watch. I picked up this Seiko Delica 2415 for S$25 as a gift to her.




































Then I was doing the "search for shortest time remaining" to see if I could pick-up a "something everyone else in the world overlooked" type bargain, when I saw these precision Seiko watchmaker tools!



























They were US$11 each, so I couldn't help snapping them up as toys for display, if not for serious use.









Then I saw these supposedly real Seiko straps, for about US$10 to US$11 each. I think they may be counterfeits, but the price was right!







I got an 18mm Brown Buffalo DX88 and Black Teju R0261, and a 16mm smooth black DX57A.




























A fun morning of shopping, and fairly successful too!







I think I'll watch some NCAA Women's Basketball, then go out to my favorite Chinese restaurant! I am fasting until dinner, so I can pig-out on authentic Sichuan!









- Thomas


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Woohoo, I had fun on Yahoo Japan this morning!*

Incoming Citizen Satellite wave...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko SKX171

Already ordered the endmill bracelet from strapcode and have an aftermarket bezel from seikostain


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Seikomatic 6206-8080









Bellmatic 4006-6089


----------



## Hellbuster (Apr 20, 2012)

Ordered a Seiko divers Prospex SBDC031. Waiting for the delivery. Impatience is growing.

Pic borrowed from the Seiko website.
View attachment 7513210


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes you just find that price that's too good to pass up. Well this was one of those times. Besides I wanted a blue watch. New version Seiko Sumo SBDC033 on the way.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Sometimes you just find that price that's too good to pass up. Well this was one of those times. Besides I wanted a blue watch. New version Seiko Sumo SBDC033 on the way.


What was the damage to your wallet ?


----------



## damtak (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello,

i'm looking for an equivalent of the Seiko used by James Bond (G757 Sports 100), It is this one :










I know that a replica has come out last year for Metal Gear Solid 5 release, but is there another equivalent looking model ?

Thank you


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

damtak said:


> Hello,
> 
> i'm looking for an equivalent of the Seiko used by James Bond (G757 Sports 100), It is this one :
> 
> ...


not sure why posting in thsi thread, but the casio ae1200 is a similar, a rectangle the other way. nice watch, can be found for like $20, and 10 year battery too.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Sometimes you just find that price that's too good to pass up. Well this was one of those times. Besides I wanted a blue watch. New version Seiko Sumo SBDC033 on the way.


~~~Really Happy With Mine!!!



bought 3rd hand but neither PO really wore it...less than a few hours on it between them...

First 7 days on my wrist, spot on time wise, compared to the atomic clock. It's now settled to -2s/day, for close to a week now


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> What was the damage to your wallet ?


I'm not sure, but if 59yukon01 was referring to the recent massdrop Sumo deal (which I participated in), $355!

Estimated ship date of 4th April is killing me...


----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

Just won the auction last night. Can't wait for this to arrive!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Estimated ship date of 4th April is killing me...


~~~with absence, the heart grows fonder=


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Seiko SKX171
> 
> Already ordered the endmill bracelet from strapcode and have an aftermarket bezel from seikostain


Is that Seikostain.com ? Can you post the link please ?


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Just ordered an SKX009 w/jubilee bracelet from Skywatches. The SKX00x is widely referred to as a "cheap" watch that even watch snobs must have so I'm finally jumping on board! I have a blue-dial Orient Ray and a black dial Citizen Promaster Marine 200M, so I figured I'd try something different with the "Pepsi" bezel. Can't wait! I'm sure everyone knows what it looks like, but here's a pic anyway (not mine, found via Google image search):







I got my first Seiko last week and whaddya know, have a second on the way. I told myself that I was going to try and rein in this watch hobby a bit, buuut it's been slow-going... I've at least put a couple watches on eBay to offset these recent purchases though, haha.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Is that Seikostain.com ? Can you post the link please ?


Search for "dr.seikostain" on eBay. Great seller. Sent me a complimentary bezel insert when i ordered the wrong size bezel for my 7002 and decided to keep it for my skx171.


----------



## Hellbuster (Apr 20, 2012)

artblakey said:


> I'm not sure, but if 59yukon01 was referring to the recent massdrop Sumo deal (which I participated in), $355!
> 
> Estimated ship date of 4th April is killing me...


I'm on the same boat. Mine says estimated shipping date is the 5th of April. Will take two more weeks to arrive down here in Australia. The wait is killing me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

artblakey said:


> I'm not sure, but if 59yukon01 was referring to the recent massdrop Sumo deal (which I participated in), $355!
> 
> Estimated ship date of 4th April is killing me...


Yes I was. PM'ed him the price. Now the long wait, but I have plenty of watches to keep me busy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Really Happy With Mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can only hope mine is accurate. The "X" is slowly becoming a non issue with me, but if I'd had the choice I would probably have gone with the old version.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Minus the Super Engineer II. Minus "Automatic". Plus an X.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Can only hope mine is accurate. The "X" is slowly becoming a non issue with me, but if I'd had the choice I would probably have gone with the old version.


~~~I've never understood the preference some have had to get the older model, because of the printing on the dial, with those that think the early version had the "better" labels?!? Once it's on your wrist, it's hard to see whatever is printed, now for those that like to take pictures and show them on watch forums, then their logic may hold up? I can't say. I don't see one as being more desirable over the other. Same watch, at least it is to me. I bought the Sumo mainly for the 6r15 movement, not cursive writing positioned on the dial

That said, probably the main reason I bought the watch when I did, it came up for sale and I was ready to buy. It could very well have had an "X" on the dial...wouldn't have mattered to me. Expounding further on that thought, when I was ready to buy, I was faced with having to buy a watch from Japan. The Sumo I purchased came from several states away in a day or two, not over continents and taking longer. That's why I bought the one I ended up with

Same thing happened with me in 2014 when I wanted a Steinhart OVM. I was at the point I was going to buy one directly from Steinhart (in the Fatherland=, then I found an individual over on the Steinhart forum that purchased the 2nd version with the gray dial, he didn't like it, and said so publicly, stating he would have preferred the earlier version (V1) with the black dial, and he thought the V2 would wear darker, it didn't so, I offered to buy it from him and he took me up on my offer. He only sized the bracelet, wore it once, so I was able to buy a new OVM, at a slight discount, and didn't have to wait to have one shipped from another continent

All that said, if others prefer one watch over another because of printing or color of a dial...who am I to say their choice isn't correct? Life was simpler when Henry Ford started selling cars and said they can have one in any color they want, so long as it's black=

Getting back to the Sumo dial's printing, I'm pushing 60 and need to wear reading glasses to see most dials anyways, so if I can look at a watch dial and be able to tell what time it is, w/o having to put my reading glasses on first (like I can with the Sumo), I'm totally happy, no matter if the label type is cursive or not= Others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"There's a fine line between hobby and mental illness." - Anon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I've never understood the preference some have had to get the older model, because of the printing on the dial, with those that think the early version had the "better" labels?!? Once it's on your wrist, it's hard to see whatever is printed, now for those that like to take pictures and show them on watch forums, then their logic may hold up? I can't say. I don't see one as being more desirable over the other. Same watch, at least it is to me. I bought the Sumo mainly for the 6r15 movement, not cursive writing positioned on the dial
> 
> That said, probably the main reason I bought the watch when I did, it came up for sale and I was ready to buy. It could very well have had an "X" on the dial...wouldn't have mattered to me. Expounding further on that thought, when I was ready to buy, I was faced with having to buy a watch from Japan. The Sumo I purchased came from several states away in a day or two, not over continents and taking longer. That's why I bought the one I ended up with
> 
> ...


Agree with you and should have stated I like the "X" now. I have a Shogun with the Scuba written on it so I wanted my new Sumo to be different, and also have the most recent possible build date. Also need readers for the fine print, as I've been getting AARP letters in the mail for almost 7 years now, if you know what I mean.;-)


----------



## Octarine (Jun 12, 2015)

Like others on here I'm sure, I got in on the latest Sarb017 drop from Massdrop. 

Tracking says I'll have it on Friday just in time to wear on Easter Sunday!!

Going to do the acetone treatment on the strap as soon as I get it, followed by Coach leather conditioner. I may use the very nice tan Stowa strap I picked up recently as well.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Octarine said:


> Like others on here I'm sure, I got in on the latest Sarb017 drop from Massdrop.
> 
> Tracking says I'll have it on Friday just in time to wear on Easter Sunday!!
> 
> Going to do the acetone treatment on the strap as soon as I get it, followed by Coach leather conditioner. I may use the very nice tan Stowa strap I picked up recently as well.


i've been trying to figure out what to do with that strap too. got a link to the acetone treatment directions? post back some pics on how it turns out!

edit: found it I think, will give it a shot. I've tried sanding it down a bit so far, but acetone should do the trick



southwade said:


> Fingernail polish remover on the stock strap:


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Seiko Landmaster SBCW009 Coming from Japan









Think I got a pretty good deal. Will be interesting to see it in the flesh and what state the Kinetic movement charge is in. The M45 normally has 7 days. With the newer capacitor you get about a month of power reserve. I have heard that one can drop a M65 in there and get 6 months. I am wondering if the latest M85 would work and I could buy a pretty budget Seiko GMT to just get the movement. Just for now I will wait and see however!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Borrowed pic.....


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

laff79 said:


> Search for "dr.seikostain" on eBay. Great seller. Sent me a complimentary bezel insert when i ordered the wrong size bezel for my 7002 and decided to keep it for my skx171.


I just ordered a "shark-one" bezel and a red planet ocean bezel insert from dr.seikostain this morning for my SKX009 that's also on its way! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Had to go for one of these SNZF17J 'Sea Urchin'/'Mini Sumo' automatics. ( this makes it 
the 7th Seiko watch since the beginning of December 2015 ). My first auto was 
a 7005-8050 from 1976..........


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? 7N36*


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? 7N36*


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? 7N36*



lewie said:


>


Looks "bad-a**" Lewie! 

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*I don't really "mean" to keep buying watches, but...*

o|

Like take this example, I was watching this 1977 (right?) Seiko Lord Matic 5601-9000, and this morning the bids were only up to about US$48. :think:

"Well!", I thought, "That's just not right!" So I pushed the bid all the way up to US$50, to preserve some dignity for the poor old watch, if for no other reason! :-!

7 minutes... 6, 5, 4, 3 ,2, 1... *"You have won the auction!"* :-s




























WTF? Who let's a watch this nice go for fifty bucks!?!? The bracelet is probably worth that much! :-(

"Oh honey, look what followed my home!" :-d

- Thomas


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

PVD Zilla in the air.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

Mike Omer said:


> PVD Zilla in the air.












- Thomas


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko SUN017 - preowned (photo borrowed from web)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

snagged an NY0040 for a good price on the bay


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

An old 8200A. Yes I know it's probably a re-dial.










My first Citizen, but not first Citizen movement. I have a Caravelle with Bulova's 11DP that is based on Citizen's 0241 and an HMT Janata based on the 0201.


----------



## marvin (Aug 28, 2007)

My new ecozilla


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I've got my SKX013 coming back to me from a full service from my local AD on the 18th April...










More importantly, i've just ordered a SNK355, i have a good feeling this watch may finally cure my Seiko-itis 









(Picture taken from the interweb with thanks)

This SNK355 is probably the same dimensions as the SNK381 which i owned briefly, and i really loved the size and fit (the bracelet has 3 adjustment holes).
I am lacking a light dialed watch currently and i think this will fit the slot very nicely.

I love the dial, dial color, bracelet, watch size and the 7s26. I also find the little Seiko 5 logos on the dial fascinating.

Cannot wait.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

zyko said:


> I've got my SKX013 coming back to me from a full service from my local AD on the 18th April...
> 
> More importantly, i've just ordered a SNK355, i have a good feeling this watch may finally cure my Seiko-itis
> 
> ...


that's the most seiko 5 thing ever!  pretty awesome, reminds me a bit of my 5 with the graph paper dial SNXF005


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX SRP653. 342 buck$ @ mywatcheshub.com !!

Here's a link for a review: My Eastern Watch Collection: Seiko Prospex Automatic Diver 200m 'Baby Tuna' 4R36 Blue Special Edition Ref SRP653K1- A Worthy Model to Celebrate 50 Years of Seiko Dive Watches, A Review


----------



## Chrono_Paul (Mar 29, 2016)

Just ordered one of these...








Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I just added these two to my collection tonight ....


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

New turtle on the way.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

waiting for this elegant beauty, Seiko SNZF11.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Uht-oh!!*

.

*Oh my, I hope the landlady doesn't cash my rent check until tomorrow!* 

I just spent US$127 on this 1973 Seiko ADVAN 6106-7680 that I really shouldn't have! ;-)




























But isn't it cool, and in excellent condition!







The bracelet is long enough and everything!









- Thomas


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Uht-oh!!*

Been clamoring for a Seiko for some time, and I couldn't resist any longer. I was dead set on a black Sumo, but I wanted something a bit more toolish. Fell for one of these...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

No longer in the mail, but on my wrist. Like it way more than I thought I would.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> No longer in the mail, but on my wrist. Like it way more than I thought I would.


~~~Very nice photo Yukon!, and I think this is the first time I've seen the Sumo worn on a NATO strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Very nice photo Yukon!, and I think this is the first time I've seen the Sumo worn on a NATO strap


Thanks! Well I love Nato straps so it was inevitable one was going on this watch at some point.


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

BM8180-03E. It was either this one for $83 or the Seiko Dolce that's been whispering to me...


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just got these two 70s automatic chronographs, Seiko Monaco 7016 and Seiko 6138. Unfortunately both are too small to put on my wrist. Will solve this problem during this weekend.


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

I just got a Seiko 6309 re-issue the other day and incoming I have

1. Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk, 2nd gen
2. Citizen Wingman IV

Im pretty stoked.

Oh, here's some eye candy, too.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the blue sbbn017 and very highly recommend it!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX SRP653. Just came in today. 
Now THATS Fish On Friday !! 
ToooNNA!! ToooNNA!! ToooNNA!!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally arrived today, Seiko SNZF11, aka White Sea Urchin, also aka Mini Sumo.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

My birthday present yesterday from good friends, my first Seiko.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Alba Solar Diver 200m AEFD530, got it just today. Didn't like the rubber so threw it on a black RAF-style nylon converted from a standard NATO. Forgot to set the date, was too excited I guess .


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

5 sport but dressy


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd pick that up before a dog gets it. 
And in more ways than one !


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got my babies back from my watchmaker. I'm currently working in California and he's back in Louisville. My 6139 needed to be overhauled and my 6309's outer bezel is rattling a bit so I sent it along for the ride. I'm glad to have them back.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toffee67 (Mar 18, 2016)

This guy showed up in the mail yesterday! Working on a new strap, any suggestions?


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seiko Sbdn013. 10th anniversary gift from my lovely wife. Thank you love!!! Stock photo, its still in japan ems.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just received my new SKX007 and SRP777 in the last two days. Pics in other threads. Won't be my last either as I would love a SBDX001 Marinemaster and a SBBN035. Benefits to being single I guess LOL.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll have to say, it's an SDGM001 Brightz for me......


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I loathed diving watches before joining WUS. Now I have a Baby Tuna arriving from JCPenny after stacking a few discounts (plus free 3-year limited warranty). I can see myself using the timing bezel at work...is what I told myself as I was inputting my credit card info.


----------



## cundall23 (Aug 27, 2013)

If all goes according to plan, I should have my SBBN017 here tomorrow!!


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just received SARY056 yesterday from Seiya together with SRRY012.

The pair are for our wedding anniversary surprise gift on Jun, so last night just check them and get one shot, and put back into the box.

What do you think guys..


----------



## cundall23 (Aug 27, 2013)

This just arrived today.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just ordered and waiting on what will be my last Seiko diver for a while (yeah yeah yeah)........a SRP653......I have to say my love of Seiko divers snuck up on me, with my initial collection started with Swiss Quartz chronos (Tissot, VSA, etc)......I got a SKX007 and the spiral began.....I added a 009, then saw a SRP311 that I hated.....the tread on WUS about the monster tells that story, but suffice to say I treasure that watch, which lead me to a SRP639, then a SUN023 (with some modded seikos along the way)......I've been looking at the SRP653 for months now, and finally couldn't take it anymore, the sickness has me again, and I pulled the trigger.........I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but there is something about the presence of a Seiko diver, shourded or not, the quality, the build.....anyways, after my counselling session today I will be cutting up my credit card, then watching the tracking app as Big Blue travels across the time zones....happy watch wearing guys!


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

OK, it's not in the mail yet (Massdrop), but I finally pulled the trigger on a Cocktail Time. Have been needing a dressier watch for quite a while now.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a Seiko SARB033 coming from Massdrop at _some_ f*cking point. I am actually not a fan of that watch but I am gifting it to my father on his 81st birthday for being so supportive of my interest in watches. So please, nobody teach him English, how the internet works and how to register for this forum. I want it to be a surprise.

In case you were living under the hideous crown cap of a canteen watch, here is an image of it from Massdrop:


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I have this one on the way. I realize that it, "shows some use."


























900200 C300-Q01661 TA GN-4-S


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

This bad boy from Seiya. Picture from his site


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Vintage Seiko Spririt HAQ 7N93-7000


----------



## driftlessgirl (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm a lady and have been lurking the forums here for a while, undecided between the Seiko SKX007, Orient Ray ii, or the Citizen NY0040. Decided I had to have the Citizen. Of course now that I'd finally decided, I had a heck of a time trying to find one. They seemed to be sold out/discontinued? everywhere. Low and behold, I saw one on the Bay today and snatched it up. b-) Ah, the waiting game...


----------



## Chrono_Paul (Mar 29, 2016)

After my recent purchase of a Dracula Monster I decided my diver collection was missing one of these...








I did consider a 009 but decided there was enough of a red theme going on with my monster.
Now on order and looking forward to the new addition 😊

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

SBGX063 should be arriving next week from Tokyo. It will the first time I see one in the flesh. Something tells me I wont disappointed and I will not regret selling my two Rolex's.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SRP653 arrived today.....wow....just wow.....amazing watch.....ceramic and SS go together well, the blue dial....wow


----------



## SeikoSonic (Apr 20, 2016)

Seiko SNE049 and strap coming in on Saturday.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Black Monster on the way (and hopefully around the same time a nice Nato from Crown & Buckle)


----------



## Kg370 (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally got own grand Seiko! It's a 6146-8000... Just curious does anyone know how to change the quick date?


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Nice pics of your new shrouded watch Maddog!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Kg370 said:


> View attachment 7863130
> 
> 
> Finally got own grand Seiko! It's a 6146-8000... Just curious does anyone know how to change the quick date?


~~~go to Seiko USA and download the manual for this watch. It probably sets like my SRP775 Turtle but just the same, why not go to the manufacturer's website and download their user manual?

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Let those who don't want none have memories of not gettin' any."
-Bro. David Gardner


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)

It's not totally a seiko but...


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Photon said:


> It's not totally a seiko but...
> 
> View attachment 7866138


What is it ?


----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)

burns78 said:


> What is it ?


Athaya Vintage AV002. It's a seiko 6105 homage.


----------



## LoveMachine (Jun 23, 2015)

It's technically not in the mail yet, but I just won an auction on eBay for a SKX031. Been hunting one down, along with an SKX033 for over a year. Bought the 033 new a couple weeks ago. My 031 will be a bit of a project watch.


----------



## centurionguy (Apr 21, 2016)

hantms said:


> Got an SNK803 in the mail for my son, who's five years old and needs to learn how to tell time properly.
> 
> He had a children's quartz watch but he destroyed it. So he'll now get another go at destroying a 5.
> 
> I shall be putting it on this NATO which I already have. (Will need to make it a lot shorter but I think it'll work.)


Incredible strap! Where did you get it?

Thanks!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The 8200A I purchased from a seller in India came in today.

Now I know that buying a watch from that country can be a crap shoot, but this one is in immaculate condition. It looks like it's never been used, and the date as well as English/Kanji day snap over perfectly.

Swapped out the gold band for a black perlon for now. The gold on gold was giving off too much of a '70s Uncle Guido vibe.


----------



## Chrono_Paul (Mar 29, 2016)

And finally it's arrived!


















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi All
won this in an Auction yesterday - a couple of the guys on the Digital forum have sent me a link to the manual, now im after an original strap, or is this an original strap ? any one got any ideas


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hand me a late pass, first Seiko and of course it's a 007. Later today I'll have a nice present for me waiting at the door when I get home from the office


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Weekend Watch Frenzy !!! Seiko wins again !

1.) SNZF97 (NOS)

2.) SSA216

3.) SNZE71 (NOS) This one's unique with the day unabbreviated above 6 o'clock.

4.) SUN059 Luv the hands on this 1, especially the GMT.


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Got a "Pogue" on the way. Needs a repair but looks nice! Can't wait.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Got mine 4 hours after ordering on Amazon yesterday. Love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Reading the Baselworld 2016 reports, the slim form factor of the Citizen Eco-Drive One stood out amongst all the other non-Seiko announcements. While I do not like the design with the front facing screws, that planted a seed in my brain and I eventually caved-in, violated my buying moratorium, broke my promise to never own another solar-powered watch again, and ordered the black dial Citizen Stiletto on a bracelet (AR3010-65E). See generic product shot below. I did not notice the lack of a sweep hand until after I checked out ("Damn you, third whiskey!") but after looking at a few 24-hour watches recently, that might not bother me too much. It is quite liberating and comfortable to read without being reminded of how many seconds it may or may not be slow or fast. (Also, it would be a sort of a trial run for the Hamilton Intra-matic.)


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Just ordered an SKX779 (Black Monster). I have had an Orange Monster for 6 years now and love it but the orange dial means I don't wear it enough. I decided I like the OM enough for me to plump for the matching black as a more usable colour combo.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

dobber72 said:


> Just ordered an SKX779 (Black Monster). I have had an Orange Monster for 6 years now and love it but the orange dial means I don't wear it enough. I decided I like the OM enough for me to plump for the matching black as a more usable colour combo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


Where did you find it?? They're out of stock everywhere I look.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

artblakey said:


> Where did you find it?? They're out of stock everywhere I look.


Spot on times, on the bay. I waited for three weeks for a cheaper deal but got a bit impatient, made an offer and they went for it.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> "Damn you, third whiskey!"


It's just me t'ird wee glass!! :-|










- Thomas


----------



## Rtar (Apr 10, 2016)

Im waiting for a Seiko 6139 7100. Its from India, so I really dont know what to expect. But Im looking forward to receive it. Last chronograph was a Citicen 67-9356 from Argentina. I took a chance that time also, but it turned out to be a nice watch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Gettin this strap for my new ProspeX.


----------



## kidmanu (Apr 25, 2012)

Seiko Presage 100th anniversary RED12. Finally I got it.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a SARB017 in the mail from Seiya. Can't wait...


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Darth Tuna on the way --


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Pic not mine SDGM001 must be here tomorrow

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

My SARB017 is supposed to arrive today from Seiya. I ordered it last Thursday. I mostly collect Russian watches and it takes weeks (or months) for them to arrive. Somewhat shocked how quickly shipping from Japan -> USA is. Can't wait to get home!!!!


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> SRP653 arrived today.....wow....just wow.....amazing watch.....ceramic and SS go together well, the blue dial....wow
> View attachment 7859922
> View attachment 7859930
> View attachment 7859938
> ...


As you said... Wow... Really does look amazing!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Arrived Last night









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Japan model 009 should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Arrived Last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a beauty


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Still waitin on this 1. Always have trouble tracking from Singapore too.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP779 inbound.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko SRP779 inbound.


TURTLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> TURTLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 8018322


NAFT......


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Sbgm021, my first grand Seiko, on its way from the states, supposed to be delivered today but still showing en route from Stansted, not sellers fault at all, but still disappointed


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

I've got an SDBC001 Sumo en route. Can't wait!


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a new-old-stock yellow BFK on rubber waiting for me at the post office. Owned one years ago and sold it so snapped this one up when i found it. But it's taken so long to get here that I'm already wondering if it will be flipped straight away. Will it be as good as I remember, was it a mistake raiding my already allocated watch fund for this blast from the past?! Will see tomorrow I guess.
(stock photo)


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

On route from Italy!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just arrived yesterday, this Alba AV6061 limited edition, with Seiko VK67 meca-quartz chronograph, 1/5seconds up to 12hours. 
It really feels like an automatic chronograph, with the stiff chrono buttons and the instant reset to zero.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

'FINALLY' going 'Modern' (seller's pic)...wish me luck! :-d


----------



## vwatchv (Dec 8, 2014)

really cool looking piece.



Gerard Jones said:


> On route from Italy!
> 
> View attachment 8028946


----------



## vwatchv (Dec 8, 2014)

Seiko SRP773 !


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

I am patiently awaiting a new SRP775 to arrive.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

brandon\ said:


>


that is fly. Orange Mon5ter of sorts. model?


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a SNXM19K1 on the way from a HK dealer.


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

boy_wonder said:


> I have a new-old-stock yellow BFK on rubber waiting for me at the post office. Owned one years ago and sold it so snapped this one up when i found it. But it's taken so long to get here that I'm already wondering if it will be flipped straight away. Will it be as good as I remember, was it a mistake raiding my already allocated watch fund for this blast from the past?! Will see tomorrow I guess.
> (stock photo)
> View attachment 8028874


I love those yellow ones! Great color. Keep it or I'll have to take it off your hands.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Alathea said:


> I love those yellow ones! Great color. Keep it or I'll have to take it off your hands.


How about a Yellow Seiko 5 ? I call this 1 my Bumble Bee.


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Just ordered one of these with the recent Rakuten promotion


----------



## how2collect (May 10, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting my AT8020-54L.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Looking at a citizen Altichron as my next watch.....can't decide on the color...love both the yellow and red bezel inserts.....anyone have an opinion.....and yes I know, down to me in the end just looking for some feedback!...thanks


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mog84kupo said:


> Just ordered one of these with the recent Rakuten promotion
> 
> View attachment 8111986


Interesting tachy scale! What's the model number?


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just got my srp779! It's smaller than I expected and seems thinner than the SKX007.


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Ahriman4891 said:


> Interesting tachy scale! What's the model number?


According to Rakuten

Seiko SNDG57P2


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Mog84kupo said:


> According to Rakuten
> 
> Seiko SNDG57P2


Seiko has a blue 1 too. SNDG55


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mcnabbanov said:


> that is fly. Orange Mon5ter of sorts. model?


SRP283

http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?MOD=SRP283


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mog84kupo said:


> According to Rakuten
> 
> Seiko SNDG57P2


Thanks!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pre-loved from a fellow wuser.........


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

I have an Orange Crush arriving next week.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

After a spate of Seikoness I have pulled the trigger on the Citizen Altichron.......have been looking at it fir what seems like years, and finally found what I consider to be a good deal for the "red" one......what finally put me over the edge, I was in the mountains last week and found myself wondering about the altitude (yes, my wife thinks I'm nuts also), and I will wonder no more when this dial crazy Citizen arrives on Wednesday!


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I just bought a pre-owned 200m Eco Drive


----------



## ExplorerK (May 11, 2016)

Just got a confirmation email for my new Seiko SNX425 on bracelet! 

I have been searching a long time for this field piece. Can't wait...


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

7N93-7000 HAQ


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

It finally arrived, brand new sbbn025 darth tuna!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

I ordered an SRP313 Dracula Monster yesterday. I initially thought the Monster was really an ugly watch but for whatever reason lately I have been drawn to them.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Just arrives from Singapore. 
I have replaced the oem seiko rubber strap for an handmade custom H2O watches strap. 
What do you think about it guys?


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

I like the color combination. The yellow in the strap sets off the watch. Great choice! But I also like the rubber strap...its super comfortable


----------



## ExplorerK (May 11, 2016)

My SNX425K is here!










I never thought I'd love a green dial so much.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

This beauty...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

MM300 SBDX001


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

tefouane said:


> Just arrives from Singapore.
> I have replaced the oem seiko rubber strap for an handmade custom H2O watches strap.
> What do you think about it guys?


Now that is a very sweet combo.....I have got several seikos from Singapour, including my SUN023 and y latest that I have posted below.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SRP655 coming to me from Singapour.....I have the 653 and just love it...the ceramics, the dial, the lume, the curved case........nice price drop on the 655, so figured what the heck......will post pics when it arrives:















Apologies for the 639 pic, been having chair-to-iPad issues today!


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Maddog, Some nice watches. Would you mind posting a link to where your 655 is coming from. Thanks so much. I'm asking because I have my eye on this one as my first automatic watch...


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I just took a punt on this 6602 from ebay ...


----------



## bingethink (May 27, 2016)

petercam, would you happen to have a picture of the case back. I have the same watch but all silver and I want to check to see if mine is legit. The movement No is 6620 and case No is 1900. Also how did you get the back off? Thanks.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Maddog, Some nice watches. Would you mind posting a link to where your 655 is coming from. Thanks so much. I'm asking because I have my eye on this one as my first automatic watch...


Hi Mbaulfinger......there are several really good sellers in Singapour.......I have purchased several watches from Creation.....there really fast and priced right......had 1 language barrier issue, but got it sorted and would recommend them.

never tried posting a link before, so here goes:

Skx007

seems the my last search on their site was for 007s, but that should get you there.

good luck!


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

bingethink said:


> petercam, would you happen to have a picture of the case back. I have the same watch but all silver and I want to check to see if mine is legit. The movement No is 6620 and case No is 1900. Also how did you get the back off? Thanks.


mine seems to have the same numbers as yours, and to get the back off there is a small indent to the right of the writing that you can get a caseback lever (or pen knife blade) in to pop the back off.


----------



## bingethink (May 27, 2016)

Thanks. Mine says 'SS' rather than 'SGP'. Assume it means stainless steel.


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

bingethink said:


> Thanks. Mine says 'SS' rather than 'SGP'. Assume it means stainless steel.


You are welcome bingethink, lets see a pic of yours, would be nice to compare to my gold one, I think I might have a screw missing from the bottom of the movement in my pic above ... possibly a movement holder screw?


----------



## how2collect (May 10, 2016)

Seiko SRP703K1


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

MM300!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SRP655 arrived this morning, after leaving Singapour only Momday morning.....now, the International date line comes into play, but that is amazing delivery!.......and the watch? Love it.....fan of the 653 and drawn to the nice black of the 655....on a grey leather band while I figure out strap options!


----------



## bingethink (May 27, 2016)

petercam said:


> You are welcome bingethink, lets see a pic of yours, would be nice to compare to my gold one, I think I might have a screw missing from the bottom of the movement in my pic above ... possibly a movement holder screw?


Here's mine petercam. There are some things I'm wasn't sure about like the 7 digit serial number, although I understand Seiko did use 7 digit SNs until the late 60s. The SN would imply this is from April 1967. Yours would seem to be from October 1970? :think:









Still struggling to take the back off.


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

bingethink said:


> Here's mine petercam. There are some things I'm wasn't sure about like the 7 digit serial number, although I understand Seiko did use 7 digit SNs until the late 60s. The SN would imply this is from April 1967. Yours would seem to be from October 1970? :think:
> 
> View attachment 8295826
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, yours is much nicer looking than mine (I have a couple of marks on the face of mine). I haven't looked into the date thing yet, so not sure when mine was made.
Looking at yours, I think the caseback has been put on upside down, ie the indent is at the side of the crown. It makes it more awkward to get something in to lever it off, as you could damage the crown if you are not careful. The indent is almost 1cm long, so there is space to get something in the side of the crown. The problem is the writing in the mechanism is upside down, so when you put the caseback on, you tend to line up the writing on the back with the writing on the mechanism. I did this once when trying to fix my fast running, and it was pretty awkward to get back off again.


----------



## bingethink (May 27, 2016)

petercam said:


> Thanks for posting, yours is much nicer looking than mine (I have a couple of marks on the face of mine). I haven't looked into the date thing yet, so not sure when mine was made.
> Looking at yours, I think the caseback has been put on upside down, ie the indent is at the side of the crown. It makes it more awkward to get something in to lever it off, as you could damage the crown if you are not careful. The indent is almost 1cm long, so there is space to get something in the side of the crown. The problem is the writing in the mechanism is upside down, so when you put the caseback on, you tend to line up the writing on the back with the writing on the mechanism. I did this once when trying to fix my fast running, and it was pretty awkward to get back off again.


Thanks again for the info. Will take another look. Mine seems to work intermittently so needs a service or someone who knows what they are doing. After winding up the second hand works fine but the main hands do not...or at least not consistently.


----------



## sprint (Nov 11, 2013)

just ordered a BN0151-09L, shipped yesterday.


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

A few months ago I purchased a NOS SBBN013 to replace an SBBN011 I sold back in 2006. It's a great watch, but I'm a mechanical guy so I found a good deal on a virtually unworn 2009 SBDX011. I like the older more traditional hands and dials over what Seiko is currently producing. Here is a shot. It should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

My MM300 should be arriving today


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Put my SRP655 on a super oyster......loving it


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Should arrive next week. :-d


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

My wife's birthday is coming.
She's gonna have her first automatic, citizen PD7154-53P.

View attachment 8315466


Small and gorgeous, just like her. 

Anddddd... After read the entire Alpinist thread, i'm getting one for myself. :-d


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

I just ordered a SNK361 because i like the SNK355 so much. It is essentially the same watch as the silver dialed SNK355 except with a black dial. The silver dial-ed SNK355 was a bit hard to read when it is dark, so i'm hoping the SNK361 will be more legible under varied lighting conditions.

This watch is light, in my sweet spot of 36-38mm, and i think it is going to be my "Seiko Explorer". Even in the event that i beat this watch up, i still will have the SNK355 as a donor case/ bracelet and movement. Nice...

Here is a pic of my SNK355 on the left...


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

SBDX011 arrived yesterday. Not a big fan of the orange Isofrane so put the stock strap back on. While definitely heavier than my SBBN013 it really doesn't seem to wear any bigger. Love my mechanicals!


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I had a black 2nd gen a couple of years ago but flipped it within a week, I just wasn't feeling it. 
With summer here the orange came a calling, so it'll be here this week.
I bought an orange Bonetto Cinturini 300D rubber strap to go along with it.















EDIT:

_*BAM!
*_- Both were delivered 2 days ago..._*

*_


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

SBDN029 should ship tomorrow. Can't wait








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

A early Twin Quartz Credor


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got an SBDX017 coming all the way from Seiya to Oz. Can't wait, and am certainly waiting to read Item Shipped etc.


----------



## dugan.rec (Dec 7, 2011)

ARMYAV8R said:


> SBDX011 arrived yesterday. Not a big fan of the orange Isofrane so put the stock strap back on. While definitely heavier than my SBBN013 it really doesn't seem to wear any bigger. Love my mechanicals!


That's a seriously awesome watch - that might need to be on my "next-to-purchase" list.

As for me, I'm waitiing on a SDGM003 - I bought a SARB033 but it's just too small for my liking - great-looking watch though, bought after many favorable reviews here on WUS - just prefer the extra size and a little higher finish level.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6309-7040 mod with bubble boy crystal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

Retro Seiko 5


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Getting excited now, my MM300 has landed in Sydney, so a couple more days and it'll be 'On Board With Driver' to my door. Pity I am still in another country for another week and a bit. LOL, of well.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

After almost 5 years of not buying a Seiko (or any other watch except a vintage G-2000 G-Shock) I have this incoming:

SBDN028 the Solar Tuna









I just could not resist, the gold accents pushed me over the top, as the golden tuna is to me the best looking of all the versions, although people prefer the Darth!!

IMO the ultimate tuna would be a monocoque solar version of the 7c46 with gold accents.
You would never need to open it.
This is the closest to my ideal tuna without braking the bank.

Anyways, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn it, damn it, damn it LOL, my SBDX017 was "delivered" today BUT I ain't home to receive it...FOR ANOTHER WEEK :-(


----------



## rjc1583 (May 17, 2015)

R.I.P. my wallet. I just ordered an SSE017 from the Lex Tempus sale. I just couldn't resist any more.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

This baby. I sold the one before so I had to get another - right? Made a profit lol.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I've got a Tuna (SBBN033) coming next week.


----------



## syd_au (Jun 17, 2016)

Picked up an SRP769K at a sale, needed something a little dressy for work


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I use this thread when i'm expecting _straps_ for my Seikos. hehe...

i just placed an order with WatchGecko. never used them, but i usually have pretty terrible luck when getting something shipped from UK. always seems to take on the longer side, including unnecessary hub stops (seriously, once for some reason, a package coming from the UK got into the state and then stopped at a random hub for a few days, then went to ANOTHER HUB like 26 miles in the wrong direction or something, stopped for a few days, etc), basically it took an extra week for no discernible reason other than to make me mad. it was very strange.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*A bought a "grail" off Yahoo Japan, at what seems like a great price.*

.

Woohoo! :-d

I was doing my "due diligence" Yahoo Japan searching early last weekend, where I search with keyword "Seiko" on the Accessories, Watch, All with the filter set to "longest time remaining" to try and catch all the newly posted items.

I sit at the computer, with cups of fresh coffee, scrolling through the first 200 hundred pages or so.







And that only gets me through the 6-day and 5-day listings!

I was only about 30 pages in when I saw a VERY rare watch for sale, the SSASS Special Edition Seiko Alpinist (SBCJ023).

I have only ever seen two others, on the wrists of the Wrist Sushi forum members Josh (cdgod) and Rod:




























It is not in NOS condition or anything, but come on, they only made 500, and back in 2003 or so!









As an Seiko Alpinist collector I was flipping out!







But, I was going to be in Galveston TX installing a laundry chemical dispensing system when the auction ended, so I was desperate about how much to put down as my maximum bid.

I won't say how much I did deploy, but I was shocked that after an initial run up to US$391, there were no further bids during the last five days, no last minute attempts at all!









So, I picked it up for that US$391 (which will probably be US$450 after Buyee fees and shipping), but it still feels like a bargain to me!!









Now I have the two hardest to find 2003 Series High-Accuracy Quartz GMT Alpinists, this SSASS Special Edition and the Full-Lume dial SBCJ021:




























- Thomas


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: A bought a "grail" off Yahoo Japan, at what seems like a great price.*

What's SSASS?


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Re: A bought a "grail" off Yahoo Japan, at what seems like a great price.*



timetellinnoob said:


> What's SSASS?


"A ... interesting version of the 8F56 Alpinist is the SSASS special edition produced in a limited series of 500 to support the Japanese-American mountaineer Ken Noguchi and his Seven Summits Actions for Sustainable Society (or SSASS) project. SSASS was/is an environmental group led by Ken Noguchi and his team who have climbed the seven highest summits in the world (Kosciusczko version as they climbed Mt Kosciusczko rather than the Carstensz Pyramid). The aim of SSASS is to create awareness of the mountains of garbage that have accumulated on these mountains."

https://seikoandcitizen.blogspot.com/2015/07/the-alpinist-summit-of-seiko-branding.html

The Ultimate Seiko Alpinist Collectors Guide - The Spring Bar

- Thomas


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: A bought a "grail" off Yahoo Japan, at what seems like a great price.*

great pickup Thomas! the 8Fs are awesome. Is the SSASS also perpetual calendar?


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Re: A bought a "grail" off Yahoo Japan, at what seems like a great price.*



crazeazn said:


> great pickup Thomas! the 8Fs are awesome. Is the SSASS also perpetual calendar?


Yes sir! :-! Perpetual Calendar 8F56 HAQ GMT with a "10-year" battery (that in my experience last about 6 years). :-d

- Thomas


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have this arriving this week


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> I've got a Tuna (SBBN033) coming next week.
> 
> View attachment 8466802


Great choice. As soon as my yellow SKA367 BFK sells, I'm ordering the same.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrittB (May 23, 2014)

I've got my first SKX on the way! Nice bit of patina it appears and very reasonable price...










Already ordered an oem jubilee for it


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

6105-8000. Hopefully all original


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Citizen Promaster Excalibur (BN0100-18E)


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

syd_au said:


> Picked up an SRP769K at a sale, needed something a little dressy for work
> View attachment 8467082
> View attachment 8467090


the second hand!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

When I first saw a Tuna, I thought "meh".... Then I saw a Darth, and thought "0k"......then i saw a Ninja, and thought "mama".....so after culling my rotation, suffering thru eBay and PayPal, I finally pulled the funds together to get a SBBN035 Ninja Tuna.....ordered today from my favourite Singapour retailer (Creation) and should be here this week........beware the Siekoness, it creeps up on you, tugs at the darker parts of your brain, until you wake up in a cold sweat having just it the "confirm purchase" button on a watch you hated!


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

syd_au said:


> Picked up an SRP769K at a sale, needed something a little dressy for work
> View attachment 8467082
> View attachment 8467090


I was thinking of buying this watch. Are you happy with it? It's not too big? Does it feel of a high quality? Nice and heavy?

Excuse my novice questions.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> ...then i saw a Ninja, and thought "mama"


#greatwatch, LOL, I recently got one of these and after a while started to like it, BUT I now have a SBDX017 coming. Enjoy the Ninja.

Gav


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Singapour


lol


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So auto-correct doesn't work for Singapore? Oh well.....seems like my Ninja is actually shipping from Japan....now that I can spell!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This one finally came back into stock so I pulled the trigger smartish like.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

WooHooooo, the 011 was on it's way already, and received tracking on the Tuna last night... Will have my voodoo dolls of chicago customs employees ready!!!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> I use this thread when i'm expecting _straps_ for my Seikos. hehe...
> 
> i just placed an order with WatchGecko. never used them, but i usually have pretty terrible luck when getting something shipped from UK. always seems to take on the longer side, including unnecessary hub stops (seriously, once for some reason, a package coming from the UK got into my state and then stopped at a random hub for a few days, then went to ANOTHER HUB like 26 miles in the wrong direction or something, stopped for a few days, etc), basically it took an extra week for no discernible reason other than to make me mad. it was very strange.


now within the theoretical delivery time. other US purchasers said theirs came in a couple days, so i hoped to be a lucky one, but nah. not a fan of non trackable shipping i guess.... i'm not at all worried it won't show up or get stolen... just don't like not knowing if it's gonna be tomorrow or more than a week... at least give me THAT, haha.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Simple but respected.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on an SKX007, on a Jubilee, from Sakura (Japan). I think this is Seiko dive watch # 5 or 6 for me. Many go with the 007 for their first

Anyways, it's on it's way to me=


Best,


Jake
Reddick Fla.
It's never too late to have a happy childhood


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Seiko 6105-8000 from 1970










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Bought a SARB065 from the sale forums last night (my first proper dress watch). Seller already has it shipped and I should have it Thursday. Can't wait.


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, this was in the mail..........................until it arrived today. :-d

It's my first Kinetic in a LONG time. I've always been curious about this particular model. Oh, and a shout out to creationwatches.com for their incredibly fast shipping! I placed the order June 26th, and it's on my wrist today, June 30th.

Seiko SNP085P1:


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

This is what I'm waiting for. Hoping to see it here in the next day or two.


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I've just bought this 1971 Seiko Diamatic, seems to be running well for now. The pic does not do it justice, it is a stunning watch the way the face changes colours in the light.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ninja tuna finally arrived yesterday......I thought the E in EMS stood for "expedited", but with it taking 9 days, it seems the Japanese translation may be off!.....no worries, it was worth the wait, and I get why Tunas get so much love around here!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Dec.'71 CITIZEN 68-5732 'Para Water'...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Rescued this from the Post office this evening.

*Seiko SUN043
















*


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello from Australia 
New here so please be gentle on me.
I am planning to buy seiko solar titanium SBDJ009.has anyone seen this watch in real?I currently own Breitling Abyss 44mm and looking for not so good expensive daily watch.seiko shogun looks kool but i prefer movements that do not need more attention like winding and servicing etc.on ebay this model is under $600 USD as compared to Shogun that is $900. Any response will be appreciated.thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a Seiko coming in the post, not what you might think but I'm liking the look of it, I haven't seen one on the forum but I haven't really looked 

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

I ordered a Giugiaro last Sunday night from Chino. But it has been stuck at "Item presented to import Customs" (Chicago) ​since July 6. Is this normal?


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

In need of repair and on its way to me


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Got it in via UPS just yesterday !








*


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Incoming - 80% Seiko =D


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Just put my order in for a Sea Urchin from Massdrop, it will my 4th '5.


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

Just got this 1964 Seiko from Japan ....


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

And this Seiko 5 one is in the pipeline! SNXS81K1 (to change with black leather strap)


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

Have two on the way, a wee seiko 5 1971 been played with a wee bit. And a seiko Monster (srp3070k) that I'd been mulling over for quite a while.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Dec.'71 CITIZEN 68-5732 'Para Water'...


Beautiful specimen. I think it'd look much better on a Nato though.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Excited about this one!


----------



## nam.vu.lu (Mar 21, 2015)

Gerard Jones said:


> Excited about this one!
> 
> View attachment 8772002


Looks good. What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

SBDW002. Has the 5m65 in a full ceramic case and a lacquer dial. Limited run of 700 produced back in 2000.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

I might be winning right now - all currently in the mail 

SRP307J monster

skx013

skx009

ssc017 solar chrono


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

Russ82 said:


> Have two on the way, a wee seiko 5 1971 been played with a wee bit. And a seiko Monster (srp3070k) that I'd been mulling over for quite a while.


Love the green dial.


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I've just acquired a nice 1973 Auto, 21J 6119 movt, with original Seiko bracelet - needs a little clean up when I get time to get round to it, but running nicely.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Out and about today  









Ooops! Wrong thread 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*.

My FromJapan backlog for July 2016...*

Hello folks,

As the fees for buying from Yahoo Japan increased a while ago, I have found myself using FromJapan more as my YJ broker.

I also seem to be able to bid on anything I want. I don't get "blocked" like I do by Buyee if the seller is new, or has too many "bad" ratings, or doesn't accept bank transfers and so forth. I can even buy watches with crocodile straps and hope they get past U.S. Customs!









FromJapan also has "sales" periodically, as does Buyee, but FromJapan seems to have them more often. Both of them are a bit useless, as they last less time than some watches have bidding time, so the sale comes and goes before the bidding ends.









Another FromJapan feature is that as you spend more money (they use a "running" 1 year average), your "rank" (Samurai at $400, Tonosama at $1000 and Shogun at $4000) increases. and you eventually get discounts on EMS shipping. Me, Mr. "Throwing My Life Savings Away On Watches" have achieved "Tonosama" rank and get 5% off on EMS shipping!!







Hey, every little bit helps!

[strike]I have also noticed a technique or a money strategy you can use, that seems to avoid their 5% fee on paying with your deposit. You have to have enough money on deposit to bid for a watch, but when you go to pay (Charge 1) you can use your Credit Card directly, and avoid the 5% fee. Then if there are no more watches you want to bid on, you can "release" your deposit (which is a "pending payment" on your credit card). So as long as your have enough credit available on the card, you can make a deposit to bid with, then pay directly and then release your despot and save 5%! I am not an accountant but that seems to work.[/strike]








*(It seems the day after I wrote this, this trick was taken away. Sorry!)*

But enough babbling about FromJapan, let's look at the watches I have backlogged waiting until I can ship them as a group.

I imagine you have already seen this awesome 1973 Seiko VANAC 5626-723B, but it is so unusual, I hope you don't mind seeing it again! I just love the dial texture!




































My next purchase was this 1974 (I think) NOS Seiko LordMatic 5216-7000. It is supposed to be NOS, and it sure looks to be a bright, cheerful Kelly Green, like my birthstone, the Emerald. My heritage is also half Irish, so although this was a bit expensive for an old LordMatic, I think I'm going to happy when it gets here.





































The next item in the logjam was a bargain, a 1967 33-jewel Seikomatic-P 5106-7000. I LOVE these high-jewel hand-wind-able movements, especially the "instant-change" of the day and date at midnight. For US$95 I got a watch with the feature that Rolex and other high-end watches proclaim as a reason your should spend thousands of dollars on their watch.




































Next, the fourth log in the jam, another sweetheart of a watch, in awesome condition that only cost me US$118. It is an early example of a Seiko automatic, a 1960's Seikomatic with a very unusual ("rare") dial.

What is not to like? Classic, vintage, automatic, rare, inexpensive, it is a silk purse for the price of a sow's ear!




































And (I hope, for wallet's sake) the last watch in my July 2016 FromJapan backlog, is a watch I had never even known about until this morning when I stumbled on it's listing.

It is a Seiko 7002 series watch, but it is not a diver, which were the only Seiko 7002 watches I ever knew about. It is part of a small group of very modern-styled dress watches that Seiko released in the early 1990s using the 7002 movement. I think it looks like a recent SARB!

Here is a link to an Australian Seiko Catalogue Search that indicates there were at least three of these 7002-8000 models, a black dial in a silver case (*SDS011*), a silver dial with golden hands and numerals in a silver case (*SDS009*) and the gold on gold I just bought (*SDS014*).

Seiko Oceania Catalogue Search

And was this purchase also a bargain? Well, I snagged it for the sum of US$30 (yes, Thirty Dollars!), so you look at the pictures below and decide for your self! By the way, someone pointed out that this is one of the Seikos with a "ice-cream cone" dial!! It took me a moment to see it, but I think that's a great feature-name!




























I hope you enjoyed the pictures, background info and the stories!







This will be a fun "big box" to open when it gets here!

- Thomas


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

SunnyDaze said:


> A brand spankin' new SUN019!!!!!


Me too!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

My latest acquisition is SBDJ009 which is a domestic Japanese import. 44mm all titanium body with 20 mm lugs. Very comfortable and feather weight and solar powered.lume is also impressive and altogether good buy for AUD 620.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zikkizidan (Oct 21, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *Got it in via UPS just yesterday !
> 
> View attachment 8732866
> 
> *


Ecozilla is such a good looking watch but only downside is in winters you can't fit it inside jackets. Thats only reason I have let it pass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

Seiko DX M88 Sealion Auto from 1969 on its way






...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

zikkizidan said:


> Ecozilla is such a good looking watch but only downside is in winters you can't fit it inside jackets. Thats only reason I have let it pass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make it a summer watch . You must have enough watches to go around.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krackar (Feb 6, 2015)

Finally received an in stock alert for a Citizen Excalibur(BN0100_51E) so I now have one in the mail!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citi...98.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/748798?page=1


----------



## Mover_Shaker81 (Nov 30, 2013)

Citizen CC9025-51E


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This....can't wait  









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## teknyc74 (Jul 19, 2016)

The seiko sarb033. My first fancy watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SRP641, on its way from Singapore as I type!


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

Ssb171. Finally find affordable black dialed seiko chronograph that i like.
(not my pic)


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Another King Seiko VANAC


----------



## Skeasor (Jul 21, 2016)

Used Seiko 7002-7039 (My first Diver)


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

Adding this to my collection SKA371 can't wait, my first kinetic. :grimacing:


----------



## toffee67 (Mar 18, 2016)

My first 36,000 bph movement (KS 45-8020)!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Got the new Citizen Skyhawk this week.
Better strap than the previous edition, less busy dial, green touch looks sporty.


----------



## Hard Kicker (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a SSC017 Solar Chrono en-route!


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

I picked up this Citizen JY0050-55L Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T Titanium Eco-Drive Watch this week. Love it!!! Only weighs 113 grams.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks to WUS, I am jumping back on the Seiko train! New to me SKX173 inbound.

I have regretted selling my 173 to a friend last year, so I'm pumped to have another one on the way. And this one is in WAY better condition. 

I might play around with bezel inserts, but don't plan on modding this one internally. I like them just the way they are.... for now.


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 28, 2016)

My PADI SUN065... Soo stoked.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Keirosen (Jul 28, 2016)

So I checked the mail today... Yeah I ordered two. Yeah, my wife is glaring at me right now. But who cares? I got two new watches. ;-);-)


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Love that SUN056. Beautiful watch. Enjoy it! Good picture...makes me want to get one to keep my 023 company!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> How about a Yellow Seiko 5 ? I call this 1 my Seiko 5 Bumble Bee.
> That's better !!


----------



## toffee67 (Mar 18, 2016)

Further down the vintage seiko rabbit hole I go! My first grand seiko!


----------



## 4G63T (Jul 20, 2016)

Just ordered today a new Citizen NY0040-17LE (Blue Dial version)! From some of the pics posted online the Blue Dial NY0040-17LE seems a really nice dark blue. I currently own the black dial version NY0040.-09E. Something about the Citizen Promaster NY0040 I'm really digging. I just wish it was 1-2mm thinner. But thats a different story.

Not my watch, random pic from the net to show what I ordered.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

4G63T said:


> Just ordered today a new Citizen NY0040-17LE (Blue Dial version)! From some of the pics posted online the Blue Dial NY0040-17LE seems a really nice dark blue. I currently own the black dial version NY0040.-09E. Something about the Citizen Promaster NY0040 I'm really digging. I just wish it was 1-2mm thinner. But thats a different story.
> 
> Not my watch, random pic from the net to show what I ordered.
> View attachment 9034825


Where did you find this? I've looked without luck.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4G63T (Jul 20, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Where did you find this? I've looked without luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I ordered this from Amazon.de , ebay.com also has a couple. All that I can find are either sold from Germany, Italy or Switzerland. None sold from the USA that I can find.

I just placed the order yesterday. So at the moment it has not yet dispatched yet. From Amazon update details, its scheduled to "dispatch" (I'm guessing ship out) on August 16th .

I hope they dont cancel the order or something stating that they dont have in stock etc... I bought 2 black dial versions, one used from here (sold it) and one new from Ebay i found. In my attempt to purchase new NY0040-09E (black dial) a couple times, one web site canceled the order due to out of stock and another attempt at ebay I messaged the seller to confirm if they had in stock, they said no longer in stock and removed the posting.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

As of 12pm today. The SRPA21 'PADI' Turtle.










EBenke


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

I've got the following Citizens on the way and will choose one of these to keep as my backup watch to my SRP777:

BM8475-26E








and the AW1361-01EM


----------



## camoguy (Aug 15, 2016)

I just got a new Seiko SKX173 in the mail yesterday... I'm stoked!


----------



## 4G63T (Jul 20, 2016)

I wanted post back in and share with you all that I received the NY0040-09L . I don't know if it's crazy to own 2 of the same watch but one with blue dial and other in black . But I like both .

I'm not feeling the blue oem strap I have a dark blue/navy curved end rubber strap I ordered . Also I'll be probably be ordering a shark mesh strap.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Incoming for August 2016*

Hello folks,

Well, I've done it again, blown my bank account, so this should be all I am getting, at least for this month!!









It started very slowly, with a couple of inexpensive acquisitions.

First was this nice 1970 Seiko 7005-8000. I didn't have a strong need for this model in my collection, although a nice 7005 is always welcome, but I found it's appearance very attractive. And for US$41, how could I say "No!".




































Next was another inexpensive purchase, a 1969 Seiko Sportsman 6602-9982. I already have this black model and a silver version, and although this one is said to run slow face down, I love the rectangular hour markers and the 6105-esque hands, so when this was available for US$35, I couldn't pass it up!






















































Then my calm, placid month was blown out of the water, when a "grail" watch was posted for sale, and blew a huge hole in the bottom of my savings account.







It is the 300 Limited Edition Seiko "Top Gun" Flight Master 6S37 Automatic Chronograph SBDS002. You can read more about it here: *Ding, dang, darn it, someone bid on it! :-\*

But I think it was well worth the stress and distress, and I have been wearing my SBDS001 every day since the auction, just to get ready!







It should be leaving the Buyee warehouse early this week.




























Then, as if that watch had not caused enough damage, I decided I wanted another early 1960's Seiko Laurel Alpinist.









I had already paid a hefty some for a previous example, but when it arrived the crystal wasn't attached, and the lume was even uglier than it looked in the pictures. The rest of the watch seems in excellent condition, and I plan on a trip for it to Master Duncan for a restoration.

But this newly posted one had a certain appeal, and I set myself a firm bidding limit (as in all the money I had left!) and managed to capture it for less than I had anticipated.







Woohoo!

I guess I'll send them both to Duncan!




























And yet, there is one more!!









This was a very weird purchase.









As one of my very first six-pack of WIS watches (to save on shipping cost, of course), way back in the beginning of 2005, from Reto's Poor Man's Watch Corner, I had bought a Citizen OXY Canteen quartz watch, as it reminded me of the Canteen watch that Jacques Cousteau wore in his early diving movies.

It was a full-lume dial with arabic numerals for the hours, two features I always appreciate, and even though it was a cheap knock-off homage watch, and a darn quartz watch to boot, I still enjoy wearing it.









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*

A few years later a PMWF member put its "brother" up for sake, with a more "submariner" styling. but the same funky Canteen design.

I was intrigued and excited to have a matching pair, and this liar and criminal, who shall go nameless (Jeff Stanley), said it was in perfect condition. But when I received it, it was terribly scratched and gouged, as if someone had rubbed it vigorously against a concrete sidewalk.

I got my money back (eventually) but then I had never seen another example of that watch.

Until last week, went this one went up for sale!!









There was a small battle for it in the last 10 minutes, which surprised me, considering it funky nature. It jumped from about US$36 to $50. Then $51, $52, $53, $54. $55, $56 $57 and finally US$58!!







Probably more than it is worth, but now it is mine!!




























Okay, that's all for August 2016! I hope you enjoyed the pictures and the stories! I'm going to go warm up my coffee...

- Thomas


----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

This old beauty is on the way to me from Tokyo.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? Seiko LM Special Hi-Beat*

Nice surprise from Japan Saturday !! Needs some cleanin' up. Runs great! Crystal is nos from Otto Frei. Gonna try to redo the case & bracelet also. Can't wait !

1973 Seiko LM Special:

Caliber 5216, 25 Jewels, Automatic Bidirectional, Hi-Beat 28,800 Hz/hr (8 b/sec), Lift Angle 52 Degrees

Day/Date w/Japanese Kanji

Faceted Glass Crystal


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? Seiko 5 6319-8050*

This one's on the way from Israel. Won it on The Bay for 40 Buck$, shipping included.
I didn't know any Seiko 5s ever came with faceted crystals! Got the nos crystal from Otto Frei the other day.
Gonna do a little work on the case & bracelet on this one also. This will keep me busy for awhile too.
Does anyone know the model # for this one ?


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? Seiko 5 6319-8050*

Just pulled the trigger on the new SBDC047 "Transocean". I hope it's as nice in person as it is in pictures.


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

my first seiko


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

meaantje said:


> my first seiko


Welcome to WUS & Seiko !! Beware: Seikos can be addictive. I've got over 60 of em !


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Welcome to WUS & Seiko !! Beware: Seikos can be addictive. I've got over 60 of em !


Thanks! I know what you mean by that. Already debating weather to get a SKX007. Oh and a chronograph would be a nice addition too. And while we're at it a nice dress watch too... (you know how that works probably) But i'd best stay away from buying something new for a while now.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

meaantje said:


> Thanks! I know what you mean by that. Already debating weather to get a SKX007. Oh and a chronograph would be a nice addition too. And while we're at it a nice dress watch too... (you know how that works probably) But i'd best stay away from buying something new for a while now.


Oh Yeah !! You're gettin lured in !! Have fun !


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a 1965 Seiko Sportsmatic and an Orange Scuba Fin going out. I have this monster coming in.


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

After swearing I wasn't going to order another Seiko this year, I broke down and ordered a PADI Turtle. It's so pretty...


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

Finally got the eco-drive, will look nice next to the auto.


----------



## selvedged (Aug 16, 2016)

Eagerly waiting for my SARB035 and SKX009 to come in!
The SARB (new) from an eBay seller, and SKX from a private seller on WUS

Stock SARB pic and SKX pic from the listing:















Hopefully looking to buy a SRP637 at some point in the future too!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

King Seiko VANAC 5626-7190


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a Cocktail Time SARB065 inbound.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

selvedged said:


> Eagerly waiting for my SARB035 and SKX009 to come in!
> The SARB (new) from an eBay seller, and SKX from a private seller on WUS
> 
> Stock SARB pic and SKX pic from the listing:
> ...


Hey there, it looks like you are just starting, and you picked some awesome watches to start with! :-!

Keep up the good work! ;-)

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

It's Here! It's Here!









My Yahoo Japan Buyee Big Box #11 came in last night. :-!

The 2nd largest Buyee Big Box in size I have received, even though it only had two watches in it!?!? :think:









Click for *Big Image*​
This is one of them, the darn box got stuck when I was opening it!! :-| Why does this always happen to me?? ;-)









Click for *Big Image*​
Anyway, full unveiling this evening, stay tuned! 

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.
*I picked up a classic 1996 Seiko 7T52-8000 Ti Speedmaster this morning.








*

I don't like quartz watches, and never had much desire for any Seiko 7xxx quartz chrono, but when I saw Mr. Jones's post in the Seiko "Masters" thread I was intrigued!









And while I was priced-out over several watches I wanted this morning, I did manage to snag this one at a "reasonable" price.




































It is a bit rough, but it wasn't expensive either.







I love the case-back and I even like the the chrono dial design.









It was a bit of a gamble, the seller used the scary comment about the battery being expired so he doesn't know it is works or not.







I'm going to sacrifice some chicken this afternoon (on the grill), so I'm hoping for the best!









****************************************

I missed out on these though, their prices eventually got just too high. I don't mind spending money for a good watch, but too much is too much!







" class="smile" contenteditable="false">

This "mint" SARB059 was really calling me! The silver-outlined hour markers look so good. But when it got close to, and went beyond, US$700, I had to wave good-bye.


















This next opportunity looked like it could have been a bargain, as the seller listed it as an SKX011J, when it is really the hard to find SKX011K! (Notice no jewel count below the depth rating!) A rare example of when the "K" model is much rarer than the "J".

But I guess I wasn't the only one who noticed, and it looked to be in beautiful condition, so it was eventually big up higher than I wanted to go. (I already have two SKX011Ks after all!)


















And the last disappointment was not getting this sweet Navigator Timer. You don't see them in this condition very often.

But it started to skyrocket toward the end, and finally reached US$925!! I liked it, but not THAT much!!


















Hey, you win some and you lose some!







That's how the game is played! I hope no one worries that I was pushing their bid, I dropped out of all of these well before the end.

- Thomas


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Seiko/Citizen do you have in the mail?? Seiko 5 6319-8050 UPDATE*



NYSCOTTY said:


> This one's on the way from Israel. Won it on The Bay for 40 Buck$, shipping included.
> I didn't know any Seiko 5s ever came with faceted crystals! Got the nos crystal from Otto Frei the other day.
> Gonna do a little work on the case & bracelet on this one also. This will keep me busy for awhile too.
> Does anyone know the model # for this one ?
> ...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm so remorseful for selling my 2nd gen black monster, cannot find one for the price I sold it for so I refused to spend more for one. Then a black SS baby tuna was on eBay for a steal of a price. I loved the size of the monster but i felt if it was bigger it would feel more of a "monster". Tempted to change to a 2nd gen dial and chapter ring if someone wants a straight parts change but I have a feeling I won't. 

On the shortlist was an skx009/7 or a first gen stargate in rose gold skz330-5 both great watches but for the same price I could get a 4r36 which with hacking and hand wind seems like a great deal. Paid £190 excluding shipping.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mendo08 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks to this thread b-) My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures, I should be the proud owner of one, tomorrow when the UPS guy comes around!:-d


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Busy week for me...waiting for a SARY056, a SRP777 and a SARX033. Hope that will calm down the addiction for fews weeks.


----------



## mediaokra (Jul 16, 2011)

Perpetual Chrono A-T
Model: AT4008-51E







From WUS.
Exciting times!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

King Seiko VANAC 5626-7190 from 1973


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

SRP775 is meeting me in Colorado Springs in a few days...and Dagaz gold MM300 hands are on their way too

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## abubbass (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm new to watches, Seiko & the forum... but today I just ordered my first. SNK809


----------



## jlprid (Sep 14, 2016)

I sold all my watches this week. Ordered an Orient Star on Monday but THEN I CAUGHT A CITIZEN GRAND CLASSIC ON CLEARANCE FOR $375 NEW. Whoops. There goes this paycheck.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

i just oust receive this and I'm pleased with it.

Goes well with this one too.









Now to find the silver dial version


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Not a Seiko, but a whole truck of Zenith watches









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just in today.

Citizen Promaster PMA56-2922



Tried a few NATOs today.





Quick lume shot


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> Just in today.
> 
> Citizen Promaster PMA56-2922
> 
> ...


Great lume pic! Stainless steel or Titanium?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Great lume pic! Stainless steel or Titanium?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's stainless steel. The crown is tiny and it's extremely hard to screw it down (very strong spring). Otherwise, it's a pretty decent watch. 40mm wide w/o crown, solid end links, machined clasp. The polishing is surprisingly better than expected. It's around 20,000 yen my brother paid at Yodobashi in Osaka, Japan.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6306-7001 Nov. '78 (seller's pic)...


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

2 turtles due in this week.


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Just received shipping confirmation for this bad boy:


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Should be in this week, seller's photo:


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Taking the plunge on my favorite contemporary Seiko from a fellow member - SBGJ015


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

SSB031 chrono on the way.


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

Looking forward to receiving my Seiko Nano which I ordered from Japan last week. JDM special edition limited to only 500 pieces.


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

A nice project watch. Seiko 5H26-7A19. Sellers pic:


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

SARK 003








Already been bought but a twist of unfortunate circumstances has left it in another city. I don't want to risk shipping it, even ensured as it is something that I won't be able to replace easily if at all (they don't sell these in my home country); Don't know when I'll be able to get it, but am hopeful to be able to get my hands on it next month.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Coming in a few weeks. Seiko Recraft.


----------



## ObliviouslyAware (Mar 27, 2015)

Just bought a Seiko Skx007 on a rubber strap, should be here early next week, very excited!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

As posted in affordables, ordered this lil Seiko yesterday. Quartz/solar. No date display, no day display, not even seconds hand and those are all the things I need in the watch! lol :-x Still, can't wait!


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Just got my grail in the mail.

PMX56-2811

Ohhhh so nice.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

BenDibble said:


> Just got my grail in the mail.
> 
> PMX56-2811
> 
> Ohhhh so nice.


I always wanted one of those. I wish citizen still made them...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Got this one in the mail. One of the most underrated and undervalued watches of all time maybe. Horological importance, featured in James Bond and just is a great quality piece. And i watched A view to kill tonight for the first time. Cant wait for it


----------



## jamessg (May 5, 2015)

Just received this 81' 6458-600A with its original GL13A strap:


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

jamessg said:


> Just received this 81' 6458-600A with its original GL13A strap:


the bezel looks kind of blueish from the picture, very strange. But really nice watch!


----------



## jamessg (May 5, 2015)

meaantje said:


> the bezel looks kind of blueish from the picture, very strange. But really nice watch!


Thanks.

I had a closer look at the bezel again under proper lighting, it's definitely black. Probably the white balancing of the phone camera made it blueish.

A rare vintage you have there.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,
I have a Citizen BN2021-03E coming in the mail, hopefully by Wednesday, and I can't wait. I have been looking at these watches on and off for nearly a couple of years and thought bugger it, gotta pull the trigger. Especially when I found one at a comparable price to overseas. I've got some Suppapart adapters coming for it too so I can swap out the rubber strap. I'm more of a Zulu strap/Bracelet guy. Will defo post pics of it when I have it on wrist.

Chur

Gav


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Finally i pulled the trigger on skx007 with jubilee.I bought it at the worst possible time probably with highest prices and record exchange rate but what are you gonna do

Sent from my SM-G900FQ using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For $69.99 shipped how could I refuse, so this is incoming.

Seiko Men's SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch 029665183514 | eBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/112158365695?_mwBanner=1


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just got this 10mins ago. Loving it, and another addition to my small Citizen collection.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

SNK807. It will be my first brand new Seiko.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

The wait was well worth it! I have two straps in the mail but totally in love with this watch!


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

Ordered this guy yesterday...pretty hard to find these days, but tracked one down in Indonesia and shipped to my friend who lives there. Next part of logistics TBD!


----------



## jamessg (May 5, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> For $69.99 shipped how could I refuse, so this is incoming.
> 
> Seiko Men's SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch 029665183514 | eBay
> Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay


I've got this in the mail as well for the same reason, besides its eye-catching vintage look. :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jamessg said:


> I've got this in the mail as well for the same reason, besides its eye-catching vintage look. :-!


I've always liked the look of the SNDF series and at that price it was a no brainer.


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

A 1985 vintage NOS, unworn 7049-7009 600m Golden Tuna


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

ARMYAV8R said:


> A 1985 vintage NOS, unworn 7049-7009 600m Golden Tuna


+million, 
how much it cost and where did you find him?


----------



## chris58 (Oct 18, 2016)

SDGM001 just left Japan today. My first Seiko

Update, arrived in 2 days from order to on my wrist. Completly blown away by the quality of this lovely watch.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

I've got a Seiko SUN019 on the way, it's going to be a huge chunk of steel but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

I have this 7c43-700b incoming....



worn bezel insert and toasted dial, but a decent case and imho a good one to restore either with a NOS dial or nice used dial with less sunburn..... b-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mariod said:


> I have this 7c43-700b incoming....
> 
> worn bezel insert and toasted dial, but a decent case and imho a good one to restore either with a NOS dial or nice used dial with less sunburn..... b-)


Looks like its seen Hiroshima!!  thats got some character going, id be tempted to leave the dial, i recon its cool.


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

burns78 said:


> +million,
> how much it cost and where did you find him?


I paid $3400.00 USD for it. Probably way more than it's worth, but what the heck, how often do you come across a mint unworn 31 year old Golden Tuna! It is on its original straight vent long strap with titanium nitride plated buckle. I found it listed by an ebay dealer in Canada. For all you ebay doubters, I have been purchasing watches on ebay for over a decade and have never been burned, you just have to know what you are doing. All of the watches in my signature except for my Rolex, the military issued, and some of my pocket watches, have been purchased on ebay.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Cobia said:


> Looks like its seen Hiroshima!!  thats got some character going, id be tempted to leave the dial, i recon its cool.


Haha... well it seems like these dials haven't aged very well especially when they have been exposed to the sun. However this kind of sunburn is way too much for my taste so the dial is going to be replaced...


----------



## dixonge (Oct 17, 2016)

Extremely excited to get what I *think* will be my first Seiko!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

ARMYAV8R said:


> I paid $3400.00 USD for it. Probably way more than it's worth, but what the heck, how often do you come across a mint unworn 31 year old Golden Tuna! It is on its original straight vent long strap with titanium nitride plated buckle. I found it listed by an ebay dealer in Canada. For all you ebay doubters, I have been purchasing watches on ebay for over a decade and have never been burned, you just have to know what you are doing. All of the watches in my signature except for my Rolex, the military issued, and some of my pocket watches, have been purchased on ebay.


thank you,
congratulations,
You use GoldenTuna?


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

SSA309 hopefully will have it next week










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

This one ...




























But with this dial ...


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

My first ever vintage buying experience. Taking a risk as a picture of the movement was not available, and went with this instead of a cheaper citizen Eagle 7.

Either gonna be embarrassed when I take it to the watchmaker, or be relieved.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Technically not quite yet 'in the mail'...but pre-ordered the 62MAS 'homage' (Seiko NE15 powered) over on the Dive Forum...









https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seik...manchester-watch-works-hopefully-3637738.html


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

|>

*

Yeaaaaa, I won another ding, dang darn auction! (But I had to overpay by about 50 bucks.)*









Okay, in a sense I didn't "overpay" as I wanted a (Japan) foreign market example with the black custom PADI box.









But in a sense I did overpay, as it cost me about US$50 more than the normal US version that comes in the white box!









So, you decide for yourself, I'm just telling you what I did! ;-) I was wanting one of these newer Seiko "77" divers to compliment my vintage 630x "Swords", and this way I could have one and have it be a "special" model at the same time.









Here are the seller's pics.



















I hope everything lines up when it gets here!! :roll:

- Thomas


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Mine arrived in the post. Nice bargain and gorgeous bracelet, but I like to tweak my watches to look non factory. What you think of this strap? I think it's epic on this watch!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Price was too good to pass up, and I miss the one I sold. This one's coming in, so my Pepsi Turtle is most likely going bye bye.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have an incoming SRP777 'J' version, substituting my slightly used 'K' one....

Been rejected in a M2M sale (silly I was...), but picking up a new one online.

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Woohoo! I hope their description is as conservative as most on Yahoo Japan!* :roll:

I am getting my Seiko SDGM watches as I can, since it looks like they have been discontinued.









I snagged the beautiful blue limited edition SDGM007 last week, and this morning I grabbed a used SDGM001, with its intricately textured off-white dial. b-)

The seller rated it in condition "B", but in the pictures it looks better than that! 














































I have found most "amateur" sellers on Yahoo Japan rate their watch's condition very conservatively (and often take terrible pictures that make the watch look much worse then it really is).

So, I am hoping that was the case for this sale!!







WISh me luck! :-!

- Thomas


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Picked this one up in Japan, older AGS diver SBBW047. Should take about ten days to get it here. Saw it more than three months ago and really liked the few photos that are available online. Looks pristine and overhauled recently, seller was sitting on a steep price tag since April and only recently shaved 30$ off so I said, $crew it, its only money. ;-)


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally found one of these babies from a great forum member here - my SHC057P1 Blue Sawtooth arrived w/full boxes and papers in mint shape.


----------



## Clownspank (Feb 22, 2011)

SNZG1...5 just arrived today, pics soon


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I get home from os on the 10th, and waiting for me should a brand spanking new BN0175-19E all the way from USA. Can't wait. I've promised myself I will stop at this one and seek counselling for my addiction. I'm thinking of finding somewhere that bead blasts so I can remove the black and take it back to SS, but that's a project for down the road.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Let me know if & when you want to sell it !!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well this one popped up, great condition, full boxset. SBBW045, Brother to the one in the mail. Couldn't resist. :roll:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Nothing and that might be a problem. I just received a Seiko I ordered from overseas (while drunk) and put on a slow boat a month ago. Now that I received it, I have nothing incoming. What happens now? Do I get a prize? I need to step back a bit and re-evaluate my collection and spending. Should I start reviewing them? Should I start sell or give away some watches? Should I hit the strip club to keep the equilibrium in my personal finances?


----------



## adrianK (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, really love the Japanese day on this! Great looking watch!


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

georgefl74 said:


> Well this one popped up, great condition, full boxset. SBBW045, Brother to the one in the mail. Couldn't resist. :roll:
> 
> View attachment 9813962


Where did you find this? I've been looking for this particular model for a while now. I would love to see one someday. Great score

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jbem said:


> Where did you find this? I've been looking for this particular model for a while now. I would love to see one someday. Great score
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It popped up in Yahoo auctions Japan, looks mint and came with a box too, on auction just for a single day. Ah, the Japanese.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

picked up a SARB017 for the third time....


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Should be here by the end of the week ! 

Thanks to those who have previously posted it here & in other threads. Certainly helps to finalize the decision. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Andddddddd ... that lead to this:







:-!:-!:-!

I may change my name to: "$$$$$o|o|o|o|o|"
*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> *Andddddddd ... that lead to this:
> 
> View attachment 9855538
> :-!:-!:-!
> ...


My Orca is blue, what about yours ?!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> My Orca is blue, what about yours ?!


My wallet is turning blue from lack of funds ! :-d The ORCA is a healthy black.


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

I have the following incoming sweet Citizen Titanium Navihawk with GPS technology. Can't wait!


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Just received my SKX007J last night! Very impressed. I would also have a pic of it on a new Strapcode Super Jubilee, but one of the end links seems to have been milled poorly and doesn't allow the spring bar to line up with the lugs hole on one side 










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mailman's here 










Not bad at all 










Love this case


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

This one will go on his trip from Japan to Germany next week directly after released ...

SBDJ015 Limited Edition ...


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Received my SKX007J from Creation on Monday. This watch lives up to the hype!

I bought a Strapcode Super Jubilee to swap out the rubber with, but one of the end links wasn't drilled properly so the spring bar wouldn't seat in one of the lugs holes. Strapcode is sending me new end links, but I don't know if I can wait 7 to 10 days for them to arrive!










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

brownkp said:


> Just received my SKX007J last night! Very impressed. I would also have a pic of it on a new Strapcode Super Jubilee, but one of the end links seems to have been milled poorly and doesn't allow the spring bar to line up with the lugs hole on one side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what. Try with other fatbars. Ones that didn't come with the strapcode bracelet. I had the same problem and solved it this way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Fujoor said:


> You know what. Try with other fatbars. Ones that didn't come with the strapcode bracelet. I had the same problem and solved it this way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering if that would fix it. Do you know what size you used? Strapcode is sending me a pair of 2mm bars along with the end links, I was just afraid the extra play would affect the fit. Also I read that if the ends of the spring bars are smaller than the fat bars they could cause the holes to widen over time.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## completelyclueless (Aug 12, 2011)

SKX009, with a couple of NATO straps inbound as well. Very excited!


----------



## Chrono_Man (Jul 19, 2013)

Picking up my Seiko 5 50th Anniversary edition SRP415K1 in a few days





​


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the BN2021 about two weeks ago, and just got the BN0175 today. Building the Citizen collection slowly  Now to wait out for Suppaparts to get their latest adapters on the shelves.



Apologies for the crap pic quality.

Gav


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

brownkp said:


> Just received my SKX007J last night! Very impressed. I would also have a pic of it on a new Strapcode Super Jubilee, but one of the end links seems to have been milled poorly and doesn't allow the spring bar to line up with the lugs hole on one side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a SC SJ break on me, I was lucky the watch didn't drop off my wrist. Not at all impressed with SC SJ. Looks great, engineered very poorly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Crazy Cajun said:


> I had a SC SJ break on me, I was lucky the watch didn't drop off my wrist. Not at all impressed with SC SJ. Looks great, engineered very poorly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard of some of the non-removable links breaking. Hopefully I won't experience that myself and I can cobble together a decent bracelet once I get the replacement parts.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hasto092 said:


> Got the BN2021 about two weeks ago, and just got the BN0175 today. Building the Citizen collection slowly  Now to wait out for Suppaparts to get their latest adapters on the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't take much to activate that lume from what i see there

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

|>

A couple of recent purchases, soon to be "in the mail".

The first is the elusive dark green dialed Seiko Alpinist SARB059.

I wasn't attracted to this model when it first came out, it just looked like a modded SKX007 to me. :rodekaart

But eventually I was attracted to the distinctive hands and hour markers, and of course that mysteriously dark emerald green dial. And it is an Alpinist, a model of which I have a very extensive collection! :-d

And (naturally) by the time that happened it was discontinued and hard to find. o|

This one came up for sale at Yahoo Japan, and although it was used, it has a brand new bracelet, and the pictures didn't show any major damage, so I bid for it, and bought it. 




























I am definitely looking forward to seeing this one in person! I will try to take some good pictures of that shifty green dial!









XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

The next capture was the third of the Grand Cocktail watches I wanted. Woohoo! |>

First I acquired the limited edition, blue dialed, 2015 Seiko SDGM007 Azabu Tailor model, since it had been long discontinued. 










Than I started looking for the off-white SDGM001 and the black SDGM003. Like the SDGM007, I found a used example of the off-white 2015 Seiko SDGM001, that seemed to still be in excellent condition, at a significant savings. ;-)










And this morning, I won the auction for this used black 2015 Seiko SDGM003, that also seems to be in fine condition. b-)




























All of these are in transit, and various stages thereof, so I don't **really** know how good a deal I got on any of them. :think:

But I promise I will take some pictures and post them (un-retouched!) when I get them! 

Wish me luck! :-!

- Thomas


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well it's here 










Family photo


----------



## khmak (Apr 29, 2012)

My new prized possession. Here to stay for good.

Mint SAGL005 on Brightz Leather Strap & Clasp. Practically NOS Condition. Nothing more i can ask for 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

This one just arrived. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Citizen NY2300 incoming. Hard enough to find, but this one was about 30 minutes away the whole time lol. Looks like a hand delivery is priority over mail.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a Seiko SRP773, the turtle with the blue dial/blue bezel, incoming. My other turtle is a PADI Pepsi.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Turtle SRP777 - tracking says it will be here tomorrow. New Crystal Times DD is on order for it already. Now to find a bezel...

When will the madness end?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

swatpup said:


> This one just arrived.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is that?
Thx


----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

Got this on the way, according to the tracking information I'll have it on 6th December


----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

bricem13 said:


> What model is that?
> Thx


BN0141-53E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a Shogun on the way, along with SKX009 (for me) and SKX007 (for a gift). 
It's been a while since I've been so excited about receiving a watch (the shogun).


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

SBDX017...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

gaopa said:


> I have a Seiko SRP773, the turtle with the blue dial/blue bezel, incoming. My other turtle is a PADI Pepsi.


I just got mine today and opened it a few minutes ago. This is my second 773. I fracked up the chapter ring on my first one trying to change the crystal. Here it is.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

009 with the latest blumo 033

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

A long 2 weeks wait ... coming from foreign shores ... the Orca is here ! Now I can breath !  :-!









And ... hard on its heels ... with incredible lume after just 30 minutes of artificial light ... :-!


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

JohnQ, Nice pics. How do those two stack up against the Frogman in terms of size? Enjoy those new additions they look great!


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

Silver Sumo SBDC029. Finally found one!!!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally found one of my Seiko Quartz Grails...

Seiko Alpinist SSASS 8F52 Perpetual Calendar Titanium SBCJ023:









I believe it is a limited edition 500.

Patiently waiting...

-Brian


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Mbaulfinger said:


> JohnQ, Nice pics. How do those two stack up against the Frogman in terms of size? Enjoy those new additions they look great!


Sorry for the late reply.

In the wearing of the watches ... look/feel ... the Frogman is definitely the largest.

However, the 3 different lug/strap systems complicate that a little. The Orca strap falls most naturally from the lug to wrap around the wrist & seems to offer the greatest flexibility at the lug.

The Blackzilla strap is very stiff at the lugs & really doesn't start to bend until you're at the middle of the first fold molded into the strap.

Lastly, the Frogman strap is fairly stiff at the lugs but does offer some flexibility.

The 2 sets of pic's below are my attempt to help you visually make the comparison ... one unmarked photo & one photo with measurements to make the point.

Hope this is close to what you were looking for. [_Please excuse all the dust_]


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi JohnQ, Thanks so much for the detailed reply! You sure went to alot of trouble but it makes it really easy to make a comparison. I really love my Frogman but seeing your Citizens started
me investigating Citizen divers. I like the larger sized Gshocks like the Frog, Beast, and King. Its bad enough that I'm hooked on Gshocks, let alone investigating Citizens...gotta stop visiting this forum or I'll never retire!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

hi_bri said:


> Finally found one of my Seiko Quartz Grails...
> 
> Seiko Alpinist SSASS 8F52 Perpetual Calendar Titanium SBCJ023:
> 
> View attachment 10002154


That is a real beauty, and a very hard to find Alpinist! :-!

Um, sorry to bid against you for so long! :-d Enjoy!

- Thomas


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My blue Seiko turtle SRP 773J arrived today. I really like the blue on the bezel and dial. I got the bracelet apart to resize, but could not get it back together. A retired jeweler friend put it back together for me. He agrees with me that Seiko needs to change the pin/collar system in favor of either a plain friction pin or a screw. Otherwise, the watch is great!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

ThomasH said:


> That is a real beauty, and a very hard to find Alpinist! :-!
> 
> Um, sorry to bid against you for so long! :-d Enjoy!
> 
> - Thomas


Well I knew it had to be someone as hard-nosed as me going after this one ;-)

I'm just happy I got...condition is good and it's a bonus to be with the box and all...

Cheers

-Brian


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Away on a business trip but my wife managed to get a LE Zimbe SRPA47J Baby Tuna that just came out so that's waiting for me when I get home


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

Crossing my fingers on this one










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

King Seiko Vanac 5626-7240


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Found this watch in a local dealer. Paid 3/4 of the retail price. I love the full lumed numerals! A good leather strap might be in order.

(Borrowed pic)


----------



## cwidmer743 (Nov 2, 2016)

Some nice ones up there. 

Have a Seiko Gen II "orange monster" in the mail. Should be here in the next day or two. Really looking forward to it. Will post pics in the coming days.


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

Well it's not technically in the mail but I just bought a sweet all original 6105-8000 proof/proof from May 1968 complete with outer and inner boxes also in incredible condition.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm waiting for:

- Misc Sumo hands from Holland
- 1 Ceramic bezel insert from HK
- Another more stock looking bezel insert from HK
- 1 (possibly 2) SKX171 dials from Oz
- Shogun dial from somewhere else in Holland
- Full SKX171 from Florida

Needless to say - the wait is killing me!


----------



## carlhicks (May 21, 2016)

Seiko 6105-8119 with a twist!
-6105-8119 case and bezel. 
-Rolex triple lock crown and tube installed via CNC machining 
-Custom height chapter ring machined out of 7075 aluminum to fit 4r36 
-Deep dish case sterilized with just the seiko tsunami logo. 
-Double domed crystal 
-Pvd stainless bezel insert 
-Dial and handset are NOS MkII 
-Pressure tested to +300 meters 
-WJean 22mm to offset the size of watch


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Citizen Blue Prime incoming.

Just got this over the weekend!


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

:-s

*Oh poop! :-( An "accidental" US$1200 watch purchase!! * o|

I hadn't planned on spending US$1200 on this watch, but my bargain hunting instincts got the best of me. :rodekaart

I saw this very cool looking Seiko Brightz Ananta 200M "Diver" Automatic Chronograph SAEK013 with the ruggedized 8R39 movement on auction, at what I considered a bargain price, so I bid the US$1200 minimum bid and promptly forgot about it.

I "assumed" it would not sell for that low of a price, but as I imagine you can guess by now, it did!! :-d























































Now I know the 8R28 movement (and probably this 8R39 as well) is not famous for it's accuracy, or perhaps for it's factory regulation at least, and I understand this model has a issue where if you screw down the pusher locks too hard you can break the retaining clip and pull the shaft out of the case. I have also seen complaints that it is a fairly thick watch (like 16mm) and that the bracelet is fairly thin, and that bothered some owners.

But I really like the look of this watch, with its *manly* timer bezel with the lumed pip (instead of a less useful tachymeter bezel), while still maintaining the tachymeter function in the chapter ring. I also like the assertive diver-style hour and minute hands, and the lumed running second hand. :-!

It isn't NIB, but I think it looks to be in very good condition, and even though I didn't *plan* on buying it, I believe I got a pretty good bargain. ;-) We'll see better when it gets here, I guess.

What do you think? Do you like this watch? :think:

- Thomas


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought the best man in my wedding an SNZG13 as a gift a few weeks ago. I liked it so much I ordered one for myself. Used "EMAIL5" as a coupon code for Jomashop and got it for $104.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an SNN235 quartz chrono inbound.


----------



## jonnypneumatic (Sep 24, 2015)

MacRipper said:


> View attachment 10052354


Really cool looking piece! What model is it? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatmanontwowheels (May 20, 2013)

I have a 6138-0040 Bullhead on the way. My 1st Seiko


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

FINALLY !!! 
Rare Seiko SKX027, NOS with 2-Tone Oyster Style Bracelet. I'll be getting the rubber strap too.
Merry Christmas to ME !!!
Some seem to confuse the SKX021 for this one.
(web pics)


----------



## K.Ip (Oct 7, 2012)

Citizen satellite wave world time f150 
cc3020-57L

picture is NOT mine. Courtesy of ablogtowatch.com


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Second Seiko Lukia watch for my wife as Christmas present. Expecting to receive it on Wednesday. 









Sent from my SH-01G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> FINALLY !!!
> Rare Seiko SKX027, NOS with 2-Tone Oyster Style Bracelet. I'll be getting the rubber strap too.
> Merry Christmas to ME !!!
> Some seem to confuse the SKX021 for this one.
> ...


Grrrrr....did you win today's ebay auction? I was bidding but "I fell asleep"     and lost it. Sold at a ridiculous price.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Alberto Sequera said:


> Grrrrr....did you win today's ebay auction? I was bidding but "I fell asleep"     and lost it. Sold at a ridiculous price.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No, this 1s coming from Malaysia. 1 of these was being auctioned off on Ebay? NOS ? What was the winning bid ?


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> FINALLY !!!
> Rare Seiko SKX027, NOS with 2-Tone Oyster Style Bracelet. I'll be getting the rubber strap too.
> Merry Christmas to ME !!!
> Some seem to confuse the SKX021 for this one.
> ...


Excellent Scott! I hope you enjoy it in the best of health


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Des2471 said:


> Excellent Scott! I hope you enjoy it in the best of health


You bet !! Thanks !!


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> No, this 1s coming from Malaysia. 1 of these was being auctioned off on Ebay? NOS ? What was the winning bid ?


According to the seller was like new, it looked dirty but in very well condition. Sold for $78USD.

Anyway, congratulations! you got a beautiful piece.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Alberto Sequera said:


> According to the seller was like new, it looked dirty but in very well condition. Sold for $78USD.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations! you got a beautiful piece.
> 
> ...


Not bad @ all. So you fell asleep on this 1 huh ?
Tks on the congrats.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

I probably overpaid for the watch, but the story is priceless. It is the story of dissolved partnership between Hamilton and Rico, quartz crisis and corporate espionage. Hamilton and Enicar became part of what is now known as Swatch group and Rico decided to steal few design ideas before they closed their watch production altogether.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Seikomatic 8305-7000 from 1966


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

(seller's pic)

Should be in my hands within these 3 days max!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Still waitin on this 1. It's been STUCK in Customs & just escaped.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

This one ...

TUNA SBBN031

(The pic is only borrowed from Seiya)


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Just arrived. Expect photos and maybe a review within the next week. This is a beauty!

Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0040-58A


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

I've got my first Seiko in the mail right now, a SBBN007! Can't wait for it to arrive. 

And hello all!


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

Despite the fact that I love it, I wasn't going to buy a Sarb 33 because I already have an Alpinist and a Cocktail Time, but it has dropped below $300 on ebay, so I couldn't help myself and I ordered one. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

I29alpha said:


> I've got my first Seiko in the mail right now, a SBBN007! Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> And hello all!


Hello and welcome! SBBN007 is a great watch and a heck of a choice for the first Seiko.


----------



## Carlos19143 (Nov 15, 2016)

Seiko Brightz "Grand Cocktail" SGDM003 (JDM). Can't wait for it to arrive from Japan! I'm hoping by Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos19143 (Nov 15, 2016)

Have the SDGM003 in transit from Japan! Can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Waiting for my GS Hi Beat GMT!


----------



## Carlos19143 (Nov 15, 2016)

Carlos19143 said:


> View attachment 10204922
> View attachment 10204930
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE 12/15/16: IT ARRIVED ALREADY!!!! (PICS BELOW). I am loving the sunburst dial!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Just got back from the Post Office !
NOS Seiko SKX027
What a Beaut !!!
Still waitin on the Seiko 4HX0JB strap & Seiko gold buckle with the "SEIKO" logo on the top.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

SBGW035 handwinder from Higuchi. I love handwinders (this will be #5). The wait is killing me.
Might alternate the bracelet with a brownish-red croc strap so it looks like a slimmer SBGR061.
Here's a photo (not mine).


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Look at what's in the mail!!!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Just got back from the Post Office !
> NOS Seiko SKX027
> What a Beaut !!!
> Still waitin on the Seiko 4HX0JB strap & Seiko gold buckle with the "SEIKO" logo on the top.
> ...


That is a beautiful watch Scotty! |> |> And it's arrived before the holidays... I hope you enjoy it in good health. More pics and wristshots please and when the strap and gold buckle arrive


----------



## NorthMac (Aug 15, 2016)

In the mail and 7 days later arrived; 2 from Shopping-in-Japan: a Seiko monster for wife who has always wanted one (!), and for me an Attesa AT8045-53E. Monsters you have all seen - less so this Attesa edition. I wanted a smart casual Ti travel watch, and this fits the bill. Usual Citizen finish quality for the Duratect Ti, the blue/red arcs for the +GMT and -GMT, and of course the red plane, add a touch of fun, and for me at least the thin radio control movement is easier to wear than the newer and still-bulkier GPS watches.

And, in case anybody ever wondered whether "just one left!" was marketing promotion on the watch sites, not for this vendor - after I ordered this "one left" the watch listing quickly went to "sold out".


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

With a bit of luck, this:








... will arrive tomorrow. 

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Incoming tomorrow, the bracelet is not great, but I like the kit:


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*I picked up a couple of nice used watches this Christmas weekend.*









I had previously bought the yellow/golden/orange version of an ALBA V773 rectangular watch, in beautiful unused condition:










So I have been looking for the blue and purple ones.

Recently this blue one, NIB, came up for bid, and six days ago the seller dropped the price. It's mine now!































































Also this week an SARB029 went up for sale. I have been wanting one of these for a while now, but they have been selling for over US$800 which I think is too much.









This one sold for the minimum bid of about US$600 and it comes with a "unused" bracelet. It won't come with the strap it's shown on, and the seller mentions one scratch on the crystal, and doesn't show a single case-back shot, but I took the chance. It looks pretty good in the pictures....




































I think I'll put this back on a black strap and use the bracelet on my recently acquired SARB031!


















Merry Christmas! Happy New Year!









- Thomas


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

It must be my lucky year, as after getting my Seiko Alpinist 8F56 SSASS, I also found the holy grail for Alpinist collectors:

Seiko Laurel Alpinist - the one that started it all:








Would have preferred a black dial but any color will do since these are rare birds.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## KaiEstrada (Dec 25, 2016)

Finally itching my Seiko 5 obsession... IDK why but something about the 5 on the dial is really appealing to me. I see a FFF and a custom rally style in my near future!

Have a SNZF17 from Pass The Watch on the way and an the NATO starter pack from cheapestnatostraps!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I caved and used an Amazon card to snag a SUR147 from WoW.


----------



## abubbass (Sep 13, 2016)

September 13 I ordered my first Seiko, the SNK809. Today I just ordered a SRP775! Hope to have it early next week. Something tells me this is just the beginning....


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Just got back from the Post Office !
> NOS Seiko SKX027
> What a Beaut !!!
> Still waitin on the Seiko 4HX0JB strap & Seiko gold buckle with the "SEIKO" logo on the top.
> ...


Very nice. Where did you find a NOS one?


----------



## gastonian (Dec 29, 2016)

I've got a SARB033 coming tomorrow!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> It must be my lucky year, as after getting my Seiko Alpinist 8F56 SSASS, I also found the holy grail for Alpinist collectors:
> 
> Seiko Laurel Alpinist - the one that started it all:
> View attachment 10308346
> ...


Love the first gen Alpinist. Have a black one but keeping an eye open for a white as well. Congrats!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Just received word my grey complete-set 5718-8000 is on the way from the broker. Excited.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

estrickland said:


> Just received word my grey complete-set 5718-8000 is on the way from the broker. Excited.


Wow...you've got quite the historic find.

Wear in good health and carefully as I'm sure this one is near impossible to replace.

Congrats!

-Brian


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Struck a deal earlier today for this one, putting a hold on the shipping until next week until the New Years holiday is finished don't want it getting lost.

Sellers pic


----------



## Capital Collector (Nov 27, 2016)

Just picked up this snxs77 on metal band but have hanged to a black leather band with white stiching


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Still after any new Seiko movement I haven't seen in my hands yet. In this case, a 4826 Solar Quartz.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

GUTuna said:


> Still after any new Seiko movement I haven't seen in my hands yet. In this case, a 4826 Solar Quartz.


Nice find.

I've got the gold tone version.

Should work fine with a standard battery as the rechargeable cell is impossible to find and no longer produced.

I also have the Citizen Solar which is the first Japanese Solar but I haven't found the proper battery replacement yet as it's currently a non-runner:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

UPDATE: Seiko 4HX0JB Divers Strap & Seiko Gold Buckle arrived the other day. I really like this 1 so I went nuts with the gold buckle. This Seiko has a Screw Down Crown too !


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Do parts count? I have a black Sumo dial, DD sapphire, and a bracelet on the way for my 777 Turtle!


----------



## Phariance (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a Seiko SNZH53 incoming. Should have it Tuesday

View attachment 10358514


----------



## Chaoticboy (Jan 26, 2014)

Waiting eagerly for my 6159-7001 and a Discus Burger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

SNZG17(on the right) is getting ordered today.








Pic used is from "Seiko 5 finder", great website and resource.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a MM300 SBDX017 on the way in the same package with a MM300 SLA015J1 Limited Edition. I guess I will be selling my 2 month old Planet Ocean 42mm 8500.If anyone is interested in the PO send me a pm.


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

All I will say is, it's wafer thin and has look that's well known.


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Waiting for an SRP775.

Just received this in the mail today and changed the second hand to the red one. Not a Seiko but inspired by the SNGZ17.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Is this my last purchase of 2016, or my first purchase of 2017??*

I bid the minimum US$620 on it at 11:00pm on New Years Eve, but the auction didn't end until 1:00am on New Years Day (when I was fast asleep).

An that is in the Eastern Time Zone of the U.S. not in Japan where the watch was on auction, so I don't know whether this was my last purchase of 2016, or my first purchase of 2017??









What I DO know, is that is was an "impulse" purchase that wiped out my watch buying budget for a while!!









But I love this Seiko model, the circa 2006 Seiko SARB005, with the 6R15 movement and faceted sapphire crystal with an amazing orange/gold sunburst textured dial.









And as high priced as it was, it was a lower price than I had seen for one of these in years, and it looked to be in complete and excellent condition, and since I only had one of these...

*(NOTE: Add to collection of watch addict rationalizations: "... and since I only had one of these ...")*









... I placed my bid!







Can't wait to have it arrive!




























- Thomas


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Well ThomasH won the excellent SARB005. Congrats! Glad to see it end up with another forum member. But I landed a nice consolation prize on the Japanese auctions - a KS Special Chronometer 5245-6000


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Hehehe I've got both black versions of the automatic alpinists coming my way - can't wait!

SCVF005 from the US and SARB015 from Japan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Impulse purchase from a member...his photo borrowed.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## patenko (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm currently waiting on not one but TWO 7s26-0050's


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

patenko said:


> I'm currently waiting on not one but TWO 7s26-0050's


 Do you know the model #(s) ?


----------



## patenko (Nov 28, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Do you know the model #(s) ?


An SKX025 and an SKX027. I'll post pics once I've got them.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Added a NightHawk to my collection.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

patenko said:


> An SKX025 and an SKX027. I'll post pics once I've got them.


 Cool. I recently got a NOS 027. Dont know if you saw my posts or not.


----------



## patenko (Nov 28, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Cool. I recently got a NOS 027. Dont know if you saw my posts or not.


No, I hadn't seen it (until now). Killer bracelet you got for it! I saw one like that in another thread a while ago; I'd been looking for a white face/black bezel for a while.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Happy-happy! Another "mini-grail" captured! *









You may have noticed that I have been collecting the line of Seiko "Alpinist" watches. :think:

I have a couple of 1959-ish Black Laurel Alpinists, a couple of the early (1960) Champion 850 Alpinists, a couple of the later (1964) Champion 850 Alpinists, all of the 4S15 (SCVF) Alpinists, most of the 8F56 HAQ (SBCJ) Alpinists including the rare SSASS model, and almost all of the 6R15 (SARB) Alpinists (just missing the SARB063 and the Takeshi Mizukoshi models).

Today I was able to step closer to finishing off the Prospex 8F56 HAQ family by acquiring the very nice SBCJ031 model shown below.

It has been worn, with the resulting wear, and although this ivory-dialed version was originally sold on a brown leather strap, the previous owner bought one of the titanium bracelets that you see it on now. To me that is a big plus!

(Seller's Pics)





































So now I am only missing the black SBCJ019 to finish off the 8F56 family!! :-! Woohoo!

- Thomas


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

Have SRP775 incoming tomorrow along with ZULUDIVER Z22 strap.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Already on my wrist new Solar Chronograph LC Tuna - limited edition to 3000 units
Me happy!  (excuse the date)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

solar tuna:


----------



## Dr Horologist (Jan 21, 2014)

just got citizen jp2000 to join his bro jp2004

one of the most beautiful watches ever made in my opinion


----------



## gprider (Dec 9, 2007)

A blue Lagoon Samurai.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

gprider said:


> A blue Lagoon Samurai.


Where are you getting it from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

This a257-5010 should be arriving today...


----------



## ProspexTuna (May 23, 2015)

A SCVF007 
(cream dial Alpinist with 4s15 movement)


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

ThomasH said:


> .
> You may have noticed that I have been collecting the line of Seiko "Alpinist" watches. :think:
> 
> I have a couple of 1959-ish Black Laurel Alpinists, a couple of the early (1960) Champion 850 Alpinists, a couple of the later (1964) Champion 850 Alpinists, all of the 4S15 (SCVF) Alpinists, most of the 8F56 HAQ (SBCJ) Alpinists including the rare SSASS model, and almost all of the 6R15 (SARB) Alpinists (just missing the SARB063 and the Takeshi Mizukoshi models).


A family picture would be nice


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm waiting for a SKX007J1 and an original Seiko Jubilee bracelet to replace the rubberstrap.


----------



## toffee67 (Mar 18, 2016)

This guy showed up the other day:


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

cbrmike said:


> This a257-5010 should be arriving today...


There's a blast from the past...and it appears to be in very nice condition. Congrats! Speaking of alarms, I have a Bellmatic on the way that has a little boo-boo. Anybody know where I could find a new crystal for it? Edit: Disregard, I found one. Thanks!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*I think I need an intervention!







I bought a watch I can't afford!*









Well, "I can barely afford" is more like it.







I'll still eat, just peanut-butter sandwiches and Campbell's Chicken Noodle soup!









Anyhow, I had a chance this morning to complete my second set of the unique Seiko SARB series with the faceted sapphire crystal, with this 2006 SARB003, with the black/silver dial that has a concentric ring texture that makes rainbows in the sun, instead of the sunburst texture like the orange/gold SARB005 and blue/silver SARB001.

The seller gave it a paltry "B" condition rating, but in the pictures it looks flawless!







Hahaha!













































I'll take more pictures when it gets here. Now I will have a full second set with the original hands on the SARB001 and SARB003. For my first set I had the (to me) juvenile looking blue and red painted second hand on the blue and the black watches replaced with the silver hand from the SARB005.

Here is a picture of that "concentric ring = rainbow in the sun" dial texture:









Click for *Big Image*​
- Thomas


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

cowboy said:


> Waiting for an SRP775.
> 
> Just received this in the mail today and changed the second hand to the red one. Not a Seiko but inspired by the SNGZ17.
> 
> ...


What is that watch? It's got more interesting typography than 99% of the watches I've seen. (They lovely digits were a major factor in buying my Citizen BM6831-16E.) And I've never seen that style of second hand.









... and staying on topic, I just got what I'm told was a killer deal on a Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2951 from seller ibuyjp on ebay.


----------



## tony22 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oooh. I like that last Citizen, Ziptie.

I have SARW027 on the way from Seiya.


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Ziptie said:


> What is that watch? It's got more interesting typography than 99% of the watches I've seen. (They lovely digits were a major factor in buying my Citizen BM6831-16E.) And I've never seen that style of second hand.
> 
> View attachment 10543266
> 
> ...


Ziptie,

I bought the watch from Otto Frei. It is their "watch head - 27" model. Here is a link:

Watch Heads - 35 mm Diameter Case With Quartz Movements

I modded it by changing the second hand. I bought it many years ago from
the late, great Noah Fuller. Dagaz watches took over for him, but I don't
see that color second hand on his sight just now.

I like the sterile dial and its low profile, which is a switch from the cushion case divers
that I frequently wear. Throw a black strap on it and it's an elegant dress watch. As for quartz, 
the pendulum is starting to swing the other way for me again (if you'll pardon the mixed metaphor). 
I'm becoming more and more of an accuracy snob and as much as I link tinkering under the hood, 
I lack the skills to obtain the accuracy I would like with an auto. This watch has $35 mechanism with 
a low battery indicator that I am confident will be around for a while should I need to swap it out.

Tock on,
Cowboy


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​_Facetnating !_


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Just reserved a Tuna Padi SBBN 039. Not many real life pics about so a bit of a gamble. Worse case scenario I hope it will be easy to sell on if I don't like it. Will be posted out on Jan 28th.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

Seikologist said:


> _Facetnating !_​


Oh my god! :rodekaart

:-d Well done, actually! :-!

- Thomas


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

Technically speaking this isn't in the mail anymore, because I just picked it up a few minutes ago, but this is a 6139-7039 from 1972, fully serviced.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

dpbatx said:


> Technically speaking this isn't in the mail anymore, because I just picked it up a few minutes ago, but this is a 6139-7039 from 1972, fully serviced.
> 
> View attachment 10553378


Wowie Zowie mate, that is fantastic!! |> :-! |>

And original bracelet too, yes? :think:

- Thomas


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm done!

My grail is en route.

Seiko SBDB001 !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvk20 (Oct 27, 2016)

Blumo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

boy_wonder said:


> Just reserved a Tuna Padi SBBN 039. Not many real life pics about so a bit of a gamble. Worse case scenario I hope it will be easy to sell on if I don't like it. Will be posted out on Jan 28th.


 NICE WATCH !!!

I like ALL the PADIs. I think they're all out of the gates but yours & the Sumo. I can't make up my mind. I've been peekin' @ these 2 lately. SRPA83 & SNE435



























CHEERS !!!


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

ThomasH said:


> Wowie Zowie mate, that is fantastic!! |> :-! |>
> 
> And original bracelet too, yes? :think:
> 
> - Thomas


Yes, it's the original bracelet. The crystal was replaced during service with a NOS original crystal. It wasn't cheap, but this was one of my all-time grail watches.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

SRP313 Bloody Tooth/Dracula Monster on the way


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

jasd said:


> SRP313 Bloody Tooth/Dracula Monster on the way


 RIGHT ON !!!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've received the Seiko Prospex PADI with red/blue bezel (SRPA21K1) and I am very pleased with it!

The blue dial is amazing - really nicely textured and reflective, hard for me to describe - not a quite sunburst pattern - I'd be interested to know how others describe it.

I haven't had a chance to wear it yet, so a few quick pictures (apologies for quality), still in the box, in bright sunlight (a rare treat in frosty London in January)...

I want to thank NYScotty very much for his help with my purchase of this watch (by way of very wise, Trans-Atlantic advice!) - and also for his general watch wisdom! Scotty knows a lot about watches, especially Seikos! As one who is rapidly becoming a Seikoholic, I find his views very useful (but it's not helping me kick the habit..!) :-d

Cheers!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Talking about a blue sunburst dial... SBDN026 incoming from Japan to me 








picture from the net


----------



## frye60 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just a normal SKX013 for me with jubilee bracelet. Been mulling it over for ages, today I just thought just buy it, so I did!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Neither of these are my pictures but they are coming this week.

I'll sneak in here since this one is under the corporate umbrella of Seiko

ORIENT STAR SOMES - Blue



















Sort of the brother from another mother to the Seiko SRP773 that is coming in as well.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

After realizing they have been discontinued and being unable to find any GS with a similar dial, I have an SDGM001 in the mail! Have always thought they were stunning and I wasn't going to pass up an opportunity to get such an affordable watch new.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ResidentR said:


> After realizing they have been discontinued and being unable to find any GS with a similar dial, I have an SDGM001 in the mail! Have always thought they were stunning and I wasn't going to pass up an opportunity to get such an affordable watch new.


GS Sbgh001 not similar enough?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Seiko Presmatic 5146-7050


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

EL-370 'Electronic' 3703-8041 from October 1972 with original 'Coffin Link' bracelet...


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

HIPdeluxe said:


> EL-370 'Electronic' 3703-8041 from October 1972 with original 'Coffin Link' bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 10611298


LOVE that coffin link bracelet!


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

4205-015T


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

Tuna padi SBBN039 order has been cancelled and a SBBN033 is enroute from Japan. I think rarity of the Padi version swayed my judgement... but on reflection it's actually quite cheap looking. The mismatch between the blue dial and blue bezel/screws annoys me as does the black/white date wheel.

The more classic 033 will keep me happy long tern and it's nice to have MarineMaster on the dial rather than an X


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

My postie brought this Caesar for me today. I've had Monster's in the past but this one really is a MONSTER. And does it sit well on my puny 7-inch wrist? Not so much. So I suspect it may well be available via a fairly well known auction site before too long...


----------



## RC65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on a SRP637K1, or the Tuna Monster...is being sent USPS Priority, so it should be here be here by the end of the week. Can't wait...I love my 1st Gen. Orange Monster, and with this upgrade in movement and my first shroud, I'm looking forward to giving the OM and the rest of my watches a break for a good long while and getting really well acquainted with this one...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Messing around on Buyee, and Rakuten, accidentally bought this today....


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

BDC said:


> Messing around on Buyee, and Rakuten, accidentally bought this today....
> 
> View attachment 10638218


Rare example of a _good_ accident!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, pretty sweet piece. Was probably going to pull the trigger anyway... Thought I was going to be taken to Paypal for checkout, apparently I setup all of my PP info to buy instantly.


----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> GS Sbgh001 not similar enough?


It's a stunning watch in its own right, and very similar in style, but it doesn't have the outrageous sunbursty dial the SDGM001 has, which is what I'm in love with..


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> Yes, pretty sweet piece. Was probably going to pull the trigger anyway... Thought I was going to be taken to Paypal for checkout, apparently I setup all of my PP info to buy instantly.


You are reading my mind. Could you pm me on where you bought it? I'm guessing prices are better than ebay?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> ... Could you pm me on where you bought it? I'm guessing prices are better than ebay?


He implied it was one of the Rakuten stores that he was browsing with Buyee. Is that enough?

If you have a Buyee account, and use Chrome (with its auto-translate feature), you would see a "Rakuten" category of stores on your Buyee page.

Rakuten is like a web portal that lets stores in Japan sell on the Internet. Buyee makes it easy (oh SO easy) but expensive (oh SO expensive) for us in the Western world to by from those stores (and Yahoo Japan's auctions).

It would still help if he told you which store on Rakuten it was, they are some very popular stores that many of WUS have bought from.

- Thomas


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Waiting for my grail to return from a service...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ThomasH said:


> He implied it was one of the Rakuten stores that he was browsing with Buyee. Is that enough?
> 
> If you have a Buyee account, and use Chrome (with its auto-translate feature), you would see a "Rakuten" category of stores on your Buyee page.
> 
> ...


Its cool. I have interacted with BDC before and in his typical friendly manner he already sent me the info i needed. I set up a buyee account and found out the seller is now out of stock! I'll just stalk the seller and live vicariously through BDC's pics when he gets it in!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Its cool. I have interacted with BDC before and in his typical friendly manner he already sent me the info i needed. I set up a buyee account and found out the seller is now out of stock! I'll just stalk the seller and live vicariously through BDC's pics when he gets it in!


A-OK. BDC sounds like a cool dude. :-d

Now that you have a Buyee account, whatever you do, *DO NOT *start browsing the Yahoo Japan auctions!!!! :rodekaart

I used to have thousands of dollars in my savings account, and I was thinking of buying a small house here in Cincinnati, Ohio. :roll: But I started buying watches I had only dreamed of, that were suddenly available on Yahoo Japan! o|

Rare vintage Grand Seikos, NOS Seikos from the 1950s and early 1960s, unbelievable King Seiko VANACs like the 5626-723A and 5626-723B in unused condition. |> :-! |>

I could go on and on, but the bottom line is, hundreds of watches later, all my savings are *GONE!!! :-d

*
Now you can't say I didn't warn you... :think:

- Thomas


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

CITIZEN Promaster Eco Drive BN0100-18E







francobollo


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

You guys finally got to me.... I have an SBEB001 on its way from Amazon and an SKX009 inbound from Long Island. Pics coming soon. I have a few okay divers (Edifice, Invicta, Wenger), but I'm excited to finally have a proper one in the collection.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I just ordered this, too. I have a problem...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

1st Gen *Black Monster * should be here by Wednesday.....I hope !!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

pyddet said:


> You guys finally got to me.... I have an SBEB001 on its way from Amazon and an SKX009 inbound from Long Island. Pics coming soon. I have a few okay divers (Edifice, Invicta, Wenger), but I'm excited to finally have a proper one in the collection.


  

Well it's about time !!!.....WUS will get you on ALL brands !! I just got hooked on Deep Blue because of us WUS's !!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> A-OK. BDC sounds like a cool dude. :-d
> 
> Now that you have a Buyee account, whatever you do, *DO NOT *start browsing the Yahoo Japan auctions!!!! :rodekaart
> 
> ...


Well friend, if it makes you feel any better, Seikos like that are like money in the bank, plus there's no currency risk


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)

ssc193 chrono....trying to decide on a leather band rather than the oem bracelet.....looking for ideas.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

This..........she will be mine, just a couple of days now!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Was split between this and a SARB017. This won.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

After reading countless owners singing it's praises I ordered the SKX007... I took advantage of the Amazon get a $50 gift card if you sign up for their purchase card...it'll land at my door for $146, couldn't pass that up.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

pyddet said:


> I just ordered this, too. I have a problem...
> 
> View attachment 10688866


 PANDA !!!!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> PANDA !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10695322


Yeah, buddy. Creation watches has them in stock for 73 bucks right now. Kinda hard to turn that deal down.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I've just lashed out and finally bought the grail of grail watches for me. It was on special through Seiyajapan so I thought I'd grab it while the grabbing was good. Now I have to endure the long wait and anticipation. Oh. I bought an SBDX013 Emperor. This is absotively THE last watch I am buying. I'm done. Time to enjoy the ones I have and I reckon the Emperor is gonna be on for quite a bit. Now I am off to see what strap to get. 
Cheers
Gav


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

The reviews were dead-on. Great features, no countdown timer, and a 17mm band that makes wearing the watch very uncomfortable. Good thing it was cheap.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Should be getting a used SBBN033 on wednesday. Cant wait. Even thought it isnt new, i am excited. Was going to wait for a while before getting a Tuna but i might not ever see one for this price again so i had to jump on it.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

bombora said:


> View attachment 10693882


Bombora, where did you order the 009J? I want one.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

SNZH57 with FFF mod


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

SSB031


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This just showed up. I'm absolutely smitten with it already.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Finally got this after about a year of searching.







not my pic, as it is still in the mail.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

pyddet said:


> This just showed up. I'm absolutely smitten with it already.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 PANDA !!!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> Finally got this after about a year of searching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad !! The logos state that's a Suwa Double Crystal Quartz. Nice find !!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Well. I knew exactly what I wanted. Still, hard to find cheap enough. Prices are always rising.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

Got a replacement SARB065 on its way. Had a brain fart 3 years ago and sold mine.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

not a huge deal but my sapphire tried to get delivered today, but someone had to sign. would have been great if the tracking had like, updated and told me it was out for delivery, as far as it has tracked it never even said it even gone into or left customs yet.... guess i should be happy about _that_...


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a SUN065 in the mail, hopefully it arrives tomorrow. So excited!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> not a huge deal but my sapphire tried to get delivered today, but someone had to sign. would have been great if the tracking had like, updated and told me it was out for delivery, as far as it has tracked it never even said it even gone into or left customs yet.... guess i should be happy about _that_...


consarnit.... the mail here typically comes from 11a-12p on the average weekday, was hoping it'd be here ~1130 so i could jet off to the modder, and was hoping to be there by noon in hopes of getting the whole thing done...... its about noon now, and the mail is a no-show. I'm afraid if i get in too late, they won't have it done today in which case i wouldn't be able to pick it up til about Tuesday w/o switching a shift at work (of course I open Sat, they're closed Sun, and I open Mon giving me zero chance to get there).

deep sigh, this was my whole plan for the day =\ ....

update: 1pm, no mail lol. what's the point in making plans if the world prevents me from keeping them hahaha

update 2: WHEW. 5pm watch is modded and back home w/ me. yaaaaay. =)


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Not technically in the mail yet but it should be tomorrow. Big Bad Boy MM300 - SBDX001 - from our fabulous WTT forum.

The anticipation hasn't set in yet but the tracking numbers are going to kill me!

Edit: seller's pics


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

SHC-043









Bought it's brother as well, SHC-041


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

branl33 said:


> SHC-043
> 
> View attachment 10834114
> 
> ...


Good going, I like the dials and hands on those. :-!

Little known fact, you can swap the bezels off the Seiko SKJ Kinetic divers on to these, which makes a dramatic difference. :think:

But being a collector of SKJ Kinetic watches It's hard for me to imagine sacrificing the bezel to improve one of these quartz watches! :roll:

Still, good to know about! 

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Wow, I had a "landslide" of a Saturday morning!









Four very nice pickups before noon!









*#1 - Yeaaaaa! That Seiko SARB029 bracelet was re-posted for sale!*

About a week or so ago, I was *****ing because "gotobed10" closed his auction early for a brand new bracelet (D0011AM) that fits my recently acquired SARB029 or SARB031 (which turns the 031 into an 027!).

Well, I noticed last night he had re-posted it up for sale, and the yen had weakened in the intervening time, so it was also 5 dollars cheaper!!







<said in a deep dark voice> *"It is your destiny!"*

Woohoo! It's mine, I tell ya, mine! All mine!




































Now if I can just get some crystals for these watches, I'll be all set!









*#2 - 2009 Seiko SKX023*

I have always wanted to complement my Seiko SKX027 with the rest of the 7S26-0050 family but they are hard to find in good condition.

I like how this seller uses a random box and paperwork, along with a probably aftermarket blue sticker to make it seem like this one is NIB, even though he doesn't say anything like it in his all too brief description!!









But even with the blurry pictures, it looked better than most I see.




























Wish me luck!







At least it comes on the bracelet!!

*#3 - 1995 Seiko SDS011 7002-8000*

Another one where I hope the watch is better then the description!









I found out about these 7002-8000 watches only a few months ago and I have now managed to buy all three variations, the silver dial with golden hands and numerals in a silver case *SDS009*, then the gold on gold on gold *SDS014* and now the black dial in a silver case *SDS011*,

The seller's description is depressing (and so is that crappy bracelet), but the pictures don't look too bad, and I hope when I get it back on a nice black strap I can be proud of it.




































*#4 - 1964 Seikomatic 6601-8930

*Last and I think the prize of the day, is this (I think the year is right) 1964 Seikomatic 6601-8930. |> |>

I love the no date, and this watch was also "clearly" the model for making the famous Silverwave diver!

This baby looks flawless, and for US$125 I think I "stole" it!!




































*Can anyone help me confirm (or correct) my production date?? Do you folks think it is 1964??*









Okay, I THINK those are the only auctions I'm going to win Saturday, but there is always Sunday!!









- Thomas


----------



## SilverBack_ (Feb 5, 2017)

Just picked up a SRP777 Turtle and am very happy!

Now to find a bracelet and NATO bands for it.


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

The madness continues. Just got a bundle deal for these 3 great Citizens























Group shot








And it's my 300th post.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

branl33 said:


> SHC-041
> View attachment 10843730


This was my first ever nice watch. Some may not consider it such a nice watch because it has a quartz movement but it was for me. I loved this watch. Unfortunately, it now resides somewhere in a storm water sewer pipe in southeast Michigan. One of the spring bars broke while I was, unexpectedly, collecting a runoff sample and the edge of the bracelet got caught on the edge of the manhole. The bottom of the manhole was 30' and I did not have confined space equipment with me, or a confined space entry crew to assist me, to climb down and try to retrieve it. I miss that watch.

Good on you for finding one in such great shape and I hope you wear it in good health.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Ecozilllllllaaaaa!!! Will be at my house tomorrow. Of course I'm traveling for work. Guess I'll have a surprise for me when I get home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

One of these - a Citizen AT9010-52E World Time - is enroute & scheduled to arrive in the next few days...


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, Citizen-Miyota quartz movement, Autavia homage 1963 black bezel


----------



## TreyG870 (Sep 16, 2012)

Got a SRP773 en-route. This will be my first turtle and I can't wait!


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

Seiko Giugiaro Design Chrono #854/1000. Just arrived from Seiyajapan.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

And here it is... Yeah, probably considered by some to be too big for my tiny wrist, but I've always loved both the look and the feel of wearing large, "hefty" watches, so I couldn't be happier. Especially for snagging it brand new from Amazon for only $224.99, thanks to a short-lived tip on the "Affordable watches" forum's "Heads up! I saw a Bargain here!" thread... (Sorry for the double post of the photo - and each in the wrong orientation no less - despite repeated attempts to edit the post, I can't seem to get it to post the photo in the correct orientation or to delete incorrect iterations once posted...)


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm so excited. I'm officially waiting for this to knock my mail, it should be here in 4-5 days.


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I just got this from ebay, bit of gold plating wear on the original SQ two tone strap, but glass and face are in excellent condition. One of Seiko's earliest Quartz watches I think.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The SKA371P1 BFK. I had the SSC015P1 Solar Chrono until I had to return it for reasons I won't bother going into and couldn't get a replacement from them. I bought a G-Shock Rangeman with the refunded money but have still wanted another diver to replace it. I liked the look of this one but was a bit put off as I'd prefer solar to kinetic, however after seeing it in a shop today and putting it on I loved it and had to get it.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

I got 3 vintage Seiko watches in the mail:

King Seiko 5246-6000:








Seiko Crown One Push Chrono:








and last but not least a SeikoMatic 6216-9000:


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Shamelessly pilfered from the interweb... But can't wait until Tuesday... Damn you holiday weekends and USPS.


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

lbovill said:


> Shamelessly pilfered from the interweb... But can't wait until Tuesday... Damn you holiday weekends and USPS.


What model # is this?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

SBDC029 used to be SBDC007 (IMHO the older dial was superior in its type, but harder to find) it's the Seiko Shogun. The real rub is you can get a 6R15 diver from Seiko for half the price of this one so the purchase price is justified on looks and titanium. Pretty dubious reasons to buy it. But I got hooked. 

Sort of like getting a Mudmaster instead of a Rangeman. The Rangeman is far better featured. But the Mudmaster just looks cooler IMHO. Guilty there too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

lbovill said:


> SBDC029 used to be SBDC007 (IMHO the older dial was superior in its type, but harder to find) it's the Seiko Shogun. The real rub is you can get a 6R15 diver from Seiko for half the price of this one so the purchase price is justified on looks and titanium. Pretty dubious reasons to buy it. But I got hooked.
> 
> Sort of like getting a Mudmaster instead of a Rangeman. The Rangeman is far better featured. But the Mudmaster just looks cooler IMHO. Guilty there too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE!!!!


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

A super sexy Seiko Landmaster. But it's stuck in customs in SF


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks to some interesting shipping situations, tomorrow I should receive 1- SKX009, 2-Orange Monster and 3-Black Stargate. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Woohoo! The "beat" goes on! Four recent wins incoming...*

***************************************************************

*#1 1970s Seiko 5000-7000 Mickey Mouse*

I have an old friend in California, who was my "disc golf" buddy, and he is a big Disney fan and collector.









For example, he has an animation cell from the original Snow White movie, that he bought from Disney, which wasn't cheap when he bought it but is worth much, much more now!









But the only Disney watch he has is a pretty beat up Lorus, quartz, Mickey Mouse watch.









I bought a 1970 Seiko hand-wind 5000-7000 Mikey Mouse that came with the box and hang-tags, but Mickey's shorts have faded to a red-orange color. So I have been on the look-out for a less faded bargain that I could send to him as a gift, with my box and accessories.

I saw this one, which looked to be in fairly good condition, except for the scratched crystal!!!




































But look what was also up for auction at the same time!!



























Combined cost was only US$85 (plus fees and shipping), so I think I did just fine by my old friend.









I'm not sure if I will try the crystal replacement on my own or send it out to a more skillful individual, and my friend may not want to wear a hand-wind, but at least he'll have something I think is a better collectable than his (crappy?) old Lorus.









***************************************************************

*#2 1960 Seiko Skyliner 6100-8000*

Another vintage Seiko acquisition, another early classic in my new favorite "no date" configuration!








Just look at the condition of this 57 year old Seiko!









And to have snapped up this 21 jewel 6100-8000 for only US$57 (plus fees and shipping) made my heart soar like an eagle!






















































I can't wait to combine it with a nice matte-black cowrocodile strap, and make it "look like a million"!









***************************************************************

*#3 2011 Seiko SARB066*

I am kinda guessing on the year here. I enlarged the case-back shot as much as I could, and the first digit of the serial number sort-of reminds me of a "1", which is in the production range, so for now that is what I am going with.









This is an extreme design of the early 2010s era 6R15 "Cocktail" watches that Seiko related, like the famous SARB065.









This SRAB066 has the "scallop" dial texture that would become so favored with the SDGM series, like the "Grand Cocktail" SDGM001 and SDGM003.

Here it is combined with a lot of black, and design elements that are supposed to be suggestive of a cocktail. The white dial spread radially to the gold case to suggest a cocktail glass, and the tapered 12 and 6 o'clock markers to suggest the shape of a cocktail glass, and so forth.




























What I know is that it helps fill out my collection of this era's 6R15 watches, for only US$380 (plus fees and shipping).









I think I'll store the original strap and wear it on a similar aftermarket black cowrocodile number. (Somebody is getting a good strap order soon! Uh... but after Thursday!!







)

***************************************************************

*#4 2001 Seiko Brightz SAGN001 4S15*

Here is my last recent acquisition, which I can say with confidence since I have no money left until Thursday!!









And as these things go, it also is the one I am most proud of.









This is a 500 piece limited-edition Seiko Brightz, that uses the high beat, high precision 4S15 movement.









It is also all Titanium, with a highly stylized dial and hand design, nicely lumed with beautiful numerals at 6, 8 and 12, bold sword-shaped hour and minute hands, with the Brightz Gothic "B" at the back of the seconds hand.

I had to go up to US$660 (plus fees and shipping) to secure the auction, and it took over an hour for Buyee to declare me the winner for some reason (??) but I think that is a fair amount for such an attractive. unusual, and limited release with the Seiko 4S15 movement, in this condition.




































***************************************************************

Well, what do you think? Any comments or opinions?









Do you like these?







Any one in particular?

Do you think I have erred on any of these?







Go ahead, I have a thick skin, tell me where I went wrong!!









- Thomas


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My newest


----------



## Redbeardsghost (Feb 16, 2017)

This little beauty will be mailed my way Wednesday! Second Seiko, first diver.
I'm just a little Freakin excited!


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Drudge said:


> My newest


What's the reference number on this beaut?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just snagged this one of Amzon deals.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Diggs84 said:


> What's the reference number on this beaut?


sndf95p1

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Two NIB bargains:

SKZ285 Starfish










SRP309 (not sure if it will have the X or not)


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Got this yesterday









Waiting for this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> The SKA371P1 BFK. I had the SSC015P1 Solar Chrono until I had to return it for reasons I won't bother going into and couldn't get a replacement from them. I bought a G-Shock Rangeman with the refunded money but have still wanted another diver to replace it. I liked the look of this one but was a bit put off as I'd prefer solar to kinetic, however after seeing it in a shop today and putting it on I loved it and had to get it.


It's arrived.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

AnR_classyStore said:


> Waiting for this one


Wow, like new! :-!

Are you overseas? :think: I thought I was the only one in the U.S. that collected Jewel Fish! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> Wow, like new! :-!
> 
> Are you overseas? :think: I thought I was the only one in the U.S. that collected Jewel Fish! :-d
> 
> - Thomas


Hi there, dont worry then as im not in US mainland, im from Indonesia and this is my only jewelfish and this is my second time i will have this model.... sold my first one and unfortunately the same model as this few years back and tegret it since then...

So im very happy that i can purchased one again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

Arriving today.


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

_What's that coming over the hill? Is it a monster_?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I've got a Blue Lagoon Samurai on order and an SBGX115 incoming.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Arriving in 3-5 business days.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, i sold my beloved yellow Ceasar a long time ago and have always regretted it. While I didn't repurchase another yellow, I did order the black. Should be here on Thursday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

On its way to me now, the Yachtsman/UFO.


----------



## Scubastevie00 (Sep 1, 2011)

When I start selling mine.. There will be a stargate...


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

My newly-modded SRP777J Turtle is on it's way back to me after a couple minor mods from Duarte at NEWW. So excited to have it back in hand!


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

SunnyDaze said:


> SNN235 arriving in 3-5 business days.


I cancelled the SNN235 and ordered an SNDF85 instead. The tachymeter and the 1/20 second dial were huge selling points for me.


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

SunnyDaze said:


> I cancelled the SNN235 and ordered an SNDF85 instead. The tachymeter and the 1/20 second dial were huge selling points for me.


I am very curious to hear how you like this. Please post when it arrives.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally !!!

Seiko 5 6347-5010


----------



## Dumluk (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Citizen Altichrono in the mail. Jomashop has a good price right now.


----------



## nbsheeran (Feb 14, 2017)

This arrives today:


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally have this on the way, arriving sometime next week, as well as the new Angus Jubilee bracelet!










Angus pic from Strapcode:










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Woohoo! |> |> An early Grand Seiko mini-grail collected! *

I have been slowly collecting the "early " Grand Seikos if you hadn't noticed.









I don't have the first, the gold-plated 3180 model, and certainly not the solid gold or platinum examples nor the extremely rare stainless-steel version!! (*cough* Erik *cough* Anthony *cough*)









But I do have a 1964 Grand Seiko 43999, a 1965 Grand Seiko "Chronometer" 5722-9990, and a 1966 Grand Seiko 5722-9990 without the Chronometer text or "lion" medallion.

What I have been looking for was a nice 1967 Grand Seiko 62 series to finish the sequence.

The 62GS is the first automatic Grand Seiko, with "Diashock" in the lower dial text and the "hidden" flush-mounted crown at 4 o'clock.

(The crown placement was supposed to emphasize the new automatic movement, implying that once you set the watch you wouldn't have to use the crown anymore.)

And as you can guess, today I managed to acquire one in excellent condition.









Here are some of the seller's pictures of my soon to be "new to me" 1967 Grand Seiko 6245-9001.














































*Although the strap is new, the buckle is said to be original.*









Woohoo! I am very happy this morning!









I had several "smaller fish" in my sights this morning, as my funds were fairly limited and I didn't think this would sell for less than US$1000. But I snapped it up well under that limit, and was extra happy to get the 6245 date-only version instead of the 6246 day/date. Oh sure, the 6246 has 4 more jewels, but I like the simpler looking 6245 dial.









No movement pictures were offered, which might be a concern, but at least the seller enumerated all the features and said they were all working flawlessly.









Thanks for reading along!

- Thomas

P.S. Here is one of the many informational sites detailing the early Grand Seikos: Grand Seiko Collector's Guide


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

That 6245 looks very nice Thomas, I think you did good on this one. As a note, that buckle it is probably not original to this watch, it's more common found on latter 70's quartz watches, but I think works just fine.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

best_x_treme said:


> That 6245 looks very nice Thomas, I think you did good on this one. As a note, that buckle it is probably not original to this watch, it's more common found on latter 70's quartz watches, but I think works just fine.


Thank you for the kind words sir, and thank you for the heads up on the buckle! :-! Good to know!

I'll do some image searches, I'm confident I can get the proper buckle on Yahoo Japan, they offer a lot of vintage Seiko buckles there. :think:

I'll wear it with a deployant, but it would be nice to have the proper buckle as part of the "package". 

- Thomas


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a couple of Seikos on the way.

A first-execution Laurel from 1913, Seiko's first wristwatch.
900 silver case, SKS stamped as expected.
Seiko took a an existing 7-jewel movement, learned how to tool for it, and built the entire watch in-house except the porcelain enamel dial.
First I've seen in this condition.






















--

September 1973 Seiko 0614-5000, the world's first LCD with the now-ubiquitous hh:mm:ss layout.
Titanium case and bracelet, another first.
1400 made (unlike the >10k of the already rare steel -5010), but almost all have failed over the decades.
With inner and outer boxes. Exceptionally rare in clean, running condition.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

While looking at online watch dealers late last night after a few beers (always fatal for me to do that) I bought this on an impulse... SRP279









I dont have a Seiko 5 in my collection, also the colour and case design is something different from all my other watches. Just hope i'm not disappointed with it.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

I decided I needed some bling...









probably overpaid for a Seiko, but more than 20 times cheaper than a Roledor.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Not Seiko but the wait begins - pic from seller:


----------



## Smoke_Wagon (Feb 5, 2017)

Raydius said:


> Finally have this on the way, arriving sometime next week, as well as the new Angus Jubilee bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered an MM300 as well. I can't wait! The Marine Master has been on my bucket list since I first got into watches...


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

I have an older edition Blumo on the way from another user. My first "nice" watch...first automatic. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Samurai Blue Lagoon special edition arriving tomorrow! Somehow snagged one just the other day for a nice price and was surprised to see it shipping now. Thought I might have to wait for the secondary June release. My new MM300 isn't going to be happy sharing wrist time, but the children will have to learn how to play nice.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

SBDN003 arriving tomorrow. 








Seller's pic

I've been looking for one of these on and off for two years. Since it was discontinued, I was worried about not finding one. Considered the new SBDN013, but it's listed at 41mm vice the 003's 39mm. And I knew I had to have the blue.
Not sure where/how it'll fit into my collection, but I'm excited to have it around!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Citizen "Dolphin" diver




























Hopefully this will land tomorrow .


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Seiko Quartz Diver's Watch 200m | eBay

Wanted to try a quartz for a change...


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

This just came finally. My first Monster


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Just ordered a sarg011 since they are dc'ed. I have enough German pilot and marine watches so this will be a nice change.

Anyone know how Seiya SHIPS to Canada? Hope they don't use UPS.


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 28, 2016)

Just got this baby in the mail. Seiko Blue Lagoon Samurai. She purdy


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Tribute to audrey ferreras, free diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

Normaly i am not wearing quartz watches but i like the cushion turtle style case. What do you think?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*My SECRET technique for winning auctions revealed!!









...

...

... Bid too much!!*









Yes, a technique that is hard to grasp, but easy to master!









How do you do it? Keep raising your bid, until at some point, after you have confirmed your bid, and the auction page indicates you are the high bidder, you look at your bid and say to yourself, "Hey, wait a minute, that bid is STUPID!!"









Well, now that my secret is out, I guess I can tell you I employed my technique to perfection this morning, paying way too much for this non-functioning, beat-up, crusty 2001 Seiko 8F56-0070 Landtrek 200m Ti GMT SSASS.



















Sigh...









One of only 500 made!  And a companion to my other SSASS special edition, my beautiful 2003 Seiko 8F56 Alpinist SBCJ023 SSASS.

(Which I realize I have never shown you before! Sorry!)

















Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
- Thomas


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^Thanks for showing the ssass alpinist Thomas, it is a beautiful watch that may end up haunting me until I find one. It's always the limited editions...darn it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Expecting a SBDC049 Sumo to arrive any day now. Excited to add to the Seiko collection.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

My second Seiko will hopefully be here tomorrow.... the SARB065 aka Cocktail Time.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The PADI Turtle landed today. All alignments perfect. Very handsome watch.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou (Aug 15, 2014)

Seiko Sarx015 since it's getting discontinued..


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Just got this from the post office, everything seems to be in order.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Few days ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

nbsheeran said:


> This arrives today:
> 
> View attachment 10971986


Irish☘☘☘☘☘☘☘


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko padi turtle...smoking deal on ebay.
Looks like others just got theres. If you don't mind sharing, how much did you guys pick it up for?










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReeKeeVee (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice! Am also waiting on one -- hope it arrives soon! 



fisker said:


> Expecting a SBDC049 Sumo to arrive any day now. Excited to add to the Seiko collection.
> 
> View attachment 11087186


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Hopefully this weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Woohoo, another "family" is coming together! An ALBA family!*

Quite sometime ago, I became fascinated with an unusual family of watches, that are way outside of my normal style "zone".









Instead of being simple, rugged, round, mechanical, monochromatic tool watches, like my Sporks, these are flashy, square, smaller, quartz, brightly colored watches in the retro 70's style!







(They were actually released in 1996, and seem to be a one-year only model.)

I saw this orange model first and bought one in excellent condition for under 50 bucks!. (Seller's pic)



















Then I found this blue one, BNIB, full kit, for about 100 bucks! What a beauty!







(Seller's Pics)



















And finally I found a nice example of the purple one, to complete the basic family of these watches! Woohoo!






















































I have also seen one example online with a golden case and bracelet and a red dial, but the seller wants way too much for it!










Sorry Charlie, especially since I am not drawn to the golden color.









I'll be wearing my blue beauty tomorrow, maybe I'll take some real life pictures!









- Thomas


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

madlou said:


> View attachment 11091386
> 
> Seiko Sarx015 since it's getting discontinued..


That's the same reason I've got a Cocktail Time hopefully coming today


----------



## stmcelroy (Aug 4, 2016)

Seiko SKZ323 White Stargate.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I mean for $107.00 BNIB shipped how could I refuse.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Always liked this watch but for some reason never bought one until yesterday.


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

SKX013, which may become the new beater as I toy with modding my SKX031. 


And another SKX031 as I accidentally won it on eBay. If it's keeping decent time, may sell it to a friend.


Meanwhile I'm considering a SARB035. This is bad.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Couple Citizens underway. BN0151-09L and vintage Citizen from the Bay.


----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)

Waiting for NY0040


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

craiggroves91 said:


> Seiko padi turtle...smoking deal on ebay.
> Looks like others just got theres. If you don't mind sharing, how much did you guys pick it up for?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate, i just got one for $260us on ebay, theres some good deals to be had.


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, i just got one for $260us on ebay, theres some good deals to be had.


Yeah, that's where I picked mine up. You got a great deal.

I got one for $217 US, but I'm not sure if there will be any fees with customs since it was a canadian company. It comes in tomorrow, so we will see.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)

craiggroves91 said:


> Yeah, that's where I picked mine up. You got a great deal.
> 
> I got one for $217 US, but I'm not sure if there will be any fees with customs since it was a canadian company. It comes in tomorrow, so we will see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thats great price! and when I think what prices where few months ago with Padi madness...


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tnt9 said:


> Thats great price! and when I think what prices where few months ago with Padi madness...


Yeah, I'm super pumped! It just arrived today actually. Don't see any customs fees.

I feel lucky to have gotten it at that price. Even on longislandwatch it is $395!

Obviously it comes in the generic white Seiko box at the price I paid.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## seank8686 (Mar 4, 2017)

I've got a Seiko SBBN017 Tuna on the bracelet coming in the next few days that I think I got a killer deal on. I cant wait until it shows up.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally found one of these....Citizen NY0054-04L. Hoping to have it by Friday.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

craiggroves91 said:


> Yeah, I'm super pumped! It just arrived today actually. Don't see any customs fees.
> 
> I feel lucky to have gotten it at that price. Even on longislandwatch it is $395!
> 
> ...


Just pray you never need it serviced, right?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

craiggroves91 said:


> Yeah, that's where I picked mine up. You got a great deal.
> 
> I got one for $217 US, but I'm not sure if there will be any fees with customs since it was a canadian company. It comes in tomorrow, so we will see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Did you get that 20% off US ebay deal that everybody was using in the best deals thread?
Great score!


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Did you get that 20% off US ebay deal that everybody was using in the best deals thread?
> Great score!


I didn't actually. I just found a smoking deal from the eBay user "Ohclock." They were posting them for like 280 CAD. I don't know if it was the conversion rate that got me the great deal or if that's just a great deal?

They were selling like hot cakes because they were listing one at a time and within hours they sold 10+.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just received a used SKX031 in the mail, and it's been a rollercoaster.

Oddities:
1. I missed the fact that it's the Japanese model. I thought it was a standard K. 
2. Hands look a bit bent...as if it's been removed. Sloppy dial replacement, perhaps?
3. Foggy crystal. It's a bit foggy on both sides (I accessed the case to check. The fogginess won't go away, no matter how much I scrub.)
4. Bezel ring is more shiny/glossy compared to my K SKX031. However, the edge is smoother, and feels better finished. 
5. Crown looks a tiny bit different from my other 031, but it might just be production variance between J vs K.

I have a theory that either this watch has been messed with, or perhaps a franken, or the crystal was somehow slightly defective and over the years started to fog. It may be a complete fake that's been given a J dial, but who would fake such an entry-level watch? The cost of faking it seems hardly worth the effort.

Under some bright light, you can see how the stain/fog is more visible.










This is my first time buying a used watch from eBay, and my paranoia is dialed to 11. Are these just weird coincidences? Or is there something fishy here?


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

ryan1524 said:


> Just received a used SKX031 in the mail, and it's been a rollercoaster.
> 
> Oddities:
> 1. I missed the fact that it's the Japanese model. I thought it was a standard K.
> ...


I can't help with the watch specifically but I do know that you most likely have a 30 day return period. If you're that worried maybe it is best to return it.

Did the ad mention any refurbishment or modification?


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

craiggroves91 said:


> I can't help with the watch specifically but I do know that you most likely have a 30 day return period. If you're that worried maybe it is best to return it.
> 
> Did the ad mention any refurbishment or modification?


Ad mentioned seller has not serviced it, and does not know when it was last serviced. No returns on this one, unfortunately. I'm not so concerned that I'd push for a return even if I could, but it's more of a personal curiosity that's bugging me.

I was planning to make this a modding unit, but for a brief moment, was going to keep it as-is if it was in good enough condition.


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Skx009k2 inbound.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Just pray you never need it serviced, right?


The warranty card is actually stamped. She is beautiful!   

I had to use flash to show off the blue dial.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Did you get that 20% off US ebay deal that everybody was using in the best deals thread?
> Great score!


I used that 20% eBay code and ordered a PADI for $239 shipped. Before pulling the trigger I verified that the seller was an AD and they agreed to check the chapter alignment before shipping.

Already have a Samurai Blue Lagoon but I couldn't pass on that deal! Cmon Friday...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

7002-8000 dress watch! eBay seller pics


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

asushane said:


> I used that 20% eBay code and ordered a PADI for $239 shipped. Before pulling the trigger I verified that the seller was an AD and they agreed to check the chapter alignment before shipping.
> 
> Already have a Samurai Blue Lagoon but I couldn't pass on that deal! Cmon Friday...


My bezel lines up great, but the chapter ring is off maybe 0.5mm, if that. Takes a close look to realize it.

Let me know if yours is truly dead on.

Here's mine. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Bought a near mint Crystron 150m (4-732308 TA) from a fellow WUSer. On its way to me as I type.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

These 2 arrived yesterday. Seiko SUN023, and a SNDA23.....










This one's making its way from Japan. My son has taken good care of his SNK809, so he's getting an Alba APBT209 full lume dial for his upcoming 8th birthday....


----------



## JanC (Feb 15, 2012)

My first modded Seiko! SKX007 w/ Sapphire and NH36.


----------



## rltubbs (Jun 3, 2014)

I have this one coming but it appears to be stuck in the snow storm on the east coast. Bummer! I am not a patient man.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

craiggroves91 said:


> My bezel lines up great, but the chapter ring is off maybe 0.5mm, if that. Takes a close look to realize it.
> 
> Let me know if yours is truly dead on.
> 
> ...


Got it yesterday. -4 secs/24 hours.

Very happy with my alignment and I can get the bezel closer to 100% between the tight clicks.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Got a Dracula en route. After a year or so of wanting one, a good price came up on eBay and I jumped on it.

Sadly my SNKM97 is on the chopping block so I can maintain my self-imposed six watch limit (and finance the Drac). Seiko come, Seiko go I guess.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy to have a SBGX115 on the way.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jswing said:


> Happy to have a SBGX115 on the way.


Oh my!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^^ oh my +++!
Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Ordered this one last night. Should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Left Japan today. Can't wait


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jswing said:


> Happy to have a SBGX115 on the way.


Dibs if you decide to part with it!......please.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

I've tried to rationalize it away for weeks and weeks now -- but I caved in, hard.

SARX033









Expecting it by next week!


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

jswing said:


> Happy to have a SBGX115 on the way.


That silver dial is gorgeous. Beautiful symmetry.

Reading a review on the 9F movement made me appreciate Quartz again. Would definitely like to have one of these someday.


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

Not in the mail anymore but just opened Bought this one purely on aesthetics, just simply gorgeous IMO and while I did try to resist in the end I HAD to have it.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Should be here tomorrow! Does anyone else have this model?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD Tuna SBDB013 on its way to me...should be here next week...


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Trawling the depths of the internet, I caught this rare fish. The elusive 600m Ashtray Tuna. Seller's pics below.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> SD Tuna SBDB013 on its way to me...should be here next week...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11289210


Must be in the air... 009 for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> SD Tuna SBDB013 on its way to me...should be here next week...
> 
> 
> View attachment 11289210


Welcome to the club. Think very, very hard before you let your first one go.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BDC said:


> Must be in the air... 009 for me.


I have the 009 and the engraved crown seals it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> Must be in the air... 009 for me.


Congratulations. I think you've owned one before so you already know how good these are.










Mine says hello!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ Yep, this'll be my 2nd. Shakin Jake now owns that one. Missed it dearly out of all the watches I've flipped away. I've been looking, and was (somewhat) indifferent about which I'd get, as I was looking for a certain price point. Definitely prefer the 009 crown though!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Wow, I'm surprised I caught this mini-grail!









I only recently learned about this 2015 Limited Edition blue Urushi-dialed Presage 6R24 model SARD013 with very attractive complications.

I had first seen the brown urushi and rose-gold SARD012, and was smitten by the power reserve that actually fills "up" instead of down like most Seiko power reserves, and the retrograde day of the week (which also moves up) and day of the month indicators.









I think it is a very harmonious dial design, and while I am not normally attracted to roman numeral hour markers, they looked appropriate on this dial.

And in researching the Brown and gold SARD012, I found out about this blue and white SARD013! And I not only found it, I found it to be even MORE attractive to me!!









But alas, the SARD013 is a 500-issue limited edition, and there were none available anywhere, new or used.









I did post on some forums about these two watches though, which may have received wide readership, because suddenly two examples were posted for sale!









One was posted on eBay as LNIB for US$3000 OBO.







But another was posted on Yahoo Japan, as a very slightly scratched "A" grade example, without box or accessories with a 100 yen starting price.










The pictures didn't show much, but I believed it would certainly be an acceptable "wearing" watch.










My experience with Yahoo Japan is that a majority of the sellers under-rate their offerings. I have a theory they do so, even to the point af saying the items are scratched when they are not, as a protection against returns.










So I threw in a 100,000 yen bid on the Yahoo Japan watch, very early on. As the days went by it held up and this morning I won the auction for 96,000 yen or a little less than US%900!!


















Woohoo! This is a watch that sold for US$1500 or more when they were available, and for much more than that since they were sold out. Sure it is not new, and I don't get the box or tags, but I am very, very happy!


















I can't wait to see it in person!







I promise a nice unveiling and some detailed pictures when it gets here.









- Thomas

P.S. Since the seller's pictures aren't that great, I've added some from the Internet. :-!














Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Sure I spent too much, but gosh darn it, it was a bargain!!









Oh woe is me!







I made two purchases this weekend. The first was very sensible, I was able to complete my set of Seiko 8F56 Alpinists by acquiring this slightly worn, but quite acceptable black Seiko SBCJ019 Ti Alpinist GMT, probably from around 2006. The price was reasonable if not a great bargain.



















So now I have them all INCLUDING the super rare SSASS SBCJ023!!









I felt satisfied, and there was nothing else on my watch list that I was desperate to buy.

Okay, there was a nice used rose-gold SARW010 that I was eyeing, as well as a similar quality white SARW007. I need these go with my SARW009, to complete the SARW sub-family that has a subtle power reserve, and "Godfather Suit" striped dial. (Some call it a "Teak Deck" texture.)

But this morning I had already let the beautiful rose-gold SARW010 example slip away, as I really shouldn't be buying any more after my pick-up of the SBCJ019 and also as I had spent US$415 last night with watch-expert-europe for a spare bracelet and bezel for my Limited Edition SUMO SBDC027!







(And a dark blue cowrocodile strap to wear my SARD013 on.)

But I was searching around Yahoo Japan, and I spotted what looked like a TERRIFIC bargain!!









It was a 2016 Seiko SARW027 60th Anniversary Automatic, in excellent "almost new" condition, with close to the "full kit" (the seller did not mention hang tags) and it was up for about US$800 (after Buyee fees) with only 8 minutes left!!









Now, I have been noticing these up for auction, but I had never seen one start for less than about US$1200 before!

So here was a chance to get one of these beautiful, limited-edition watches and save 400 dollars!!









I couldn't miss that opportunity. right??































































I'll go to the grocery store later, to get some bread and peanut butter!









- Thomas

P.S. *Drat!*







I've been informed I could have got one *new* from Chino Watch for US$998 including shipping! Okay, so maybe I saved $200!


----------



## MikeD71 (Feb 4, 2017)

Ecozilla just arrived.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

This arrived a few weeks back.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## kaina732 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a Baby Tuna on the way!


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

I have Citizen CC9015-54e on the way.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seiko SRQ021. Very excited for its arrival.

Edit - These watches really should have come with the 8R49 instead of 8R48, but they are still special and a good deal.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

olticker said:


> I have Citizen CC9015-54e on the way.
> 
> View attachment 11567146


You'll be impressed with the sheer quality of this one. The Sapphire is as non-reflective as it gets, the dial detail, and the finishing on the bracelet is just first class. Check out the YouTube videos that show this watch best Seiko and casio in GPS sync.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Seiko SRQ021. Very excited for its arrival.
> 
> Edit - These watches really should have come with the 8R49 instead of 8R48, but they are still special and a good deal.
> 
> View attachment 11569618


I think Seiko intended the white dial and red 12 to be the winner, however I think it turned out the other way around.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Coming from Singapore its been a long wait.


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

Arriving between April 28 - May 8.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

metalgear said:


> I think Seiko intended the white dial and red 12 to be the winner, however I think it turned out the other way around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


I dunno. The black is considerably more expensive.

I really like this white dial SARK011 so I just bought it after the SRQ021. Got it from Chino.

I think they'll make an epic pair.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

At Baselworld 2016 Citizen has introduced Eco Drive 1




.......However at the end of 2016 Citizen also very quietly created an austere opposite.... 
Meet my new addition
Independent hour hand
+-5sec per year
Perpetual calendar


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I like the chronomaster a lot, congrats on the score. 
I wish they did one with solar movement but without the power reserve on the dial. 
I also wish they did an eco drive 1 that did not look terrible.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Seppia said:


> I like the chronomaster a lot, congrats on the score.
> I wish they did one with solar movement but without the power reserve on the dial.
> I also wish they did an eco drive 1 that did not look terrible.


This model is solar and in stainless steel. Power reserve is measured with the seconds hand.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Just arrived









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

What's better than one Tuna? Two....


----------



## Meerkat (Jun 4, 2016)

Horo, 
it is rare that I get jealous about watches.....but I am a now. That is fantastic.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

horolicious said:


> At Baselworld 2016 Citizen has introduced Eco Drive 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> What model?


Aq4001-08a,

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

horolicious said:


> This model is solar and in stainless steel. Power reserve is measured with the seconds hand.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


This is awesome news. Is it just that model or do they now have a full line of solar, clean dial Chronomasters?
Would be grateful if you could point me in the right direction. 
Thanks!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Seppia said:


> This is awesome news. Is it just that model or do they now have a full line of solar, clean dial Chronomasters?
> Would be grateful if you could point me in the right direction.
> Thanks!


It is strange, but citizen offers eco drive in Titanium and quartz in stainless steel. I think, in this case they went for traditional, by combining eco-drive and steel. It is a rare combination for sure. I love titanium, but the reality is companies are not investing in the know - how into refinishing titanium. It is also classically dimensioned watch, all in shy of 40mm

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Seppia said:


> This is awesome news. Is it just that model or do they now have a full line of solar, clean dial Chronomasters?
> Would be grateful if you could point me in the right direction.
> Thanks!


Correction, just checked citizen Japan using this link http://citizen.jp/product/the-citizen/lineup/detail.html?tag=0
There are models with steel and eco drive but some lack visual balance.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Was in the mail, and is now delivered!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> Was in the mail, and is now delivered!
> View attachment 11576626


I had one and it fit like a glove. If only the clasp was a little thinner it would be 10/10. Still epic though. Congrats.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Agreed on the clasp, though I wear my Seiko Divers on rubber so luckily that won't be an issue!  I love this one so much, I'm considering getting an SBGA229 with the new dial in steel, though it may be redundant


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

horolicious said:


> Correction, just checked citizen Japan using this link http://citizen.jp/product/the-citizen/lineup/detail.html?tag=0
> There are models with steel and eco drive but some lack visual balance.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot bud!


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

These two came yesterday. snzh55 and skx009


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

My 3 holiday pickups, Ripley already sold as already have one...question is sell the other 2 also and buy a MM300 or keep... decisions decisions


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

(Duplicate post)


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

olticker said:


> I have Citizen CC9015-54e on the way.


I've been eyeballing that one very, very heavily lately. I alllmost pulled the trigger on one from Australia yesterday, but got squeamish at the last minute thinking about the distance and warranty.

From whom did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avarageforumuser (Apr 22, 2017)

Dear Readers!

I am looking for SEIKO SNDF87P1 for a long time, but didn't find any reliable store with great prices.
Please make suggestions if you can!

Many thanks!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*What a surprise, two more coming in!*









I wasn't really looking, but I saw this fairly nice Seiko Scuba Master 7K52-6A00 come up for sale, and unlike most it wasn't badly scratched nor was it exorbitantly priced.









I'm a bit worried abut the depth gauge hands not being in the reset position, but I took the chance anyway.







Wish me luck!























































Then on Watch Recon I saw a WUS seller "dumping" his Seiko SKJ kinetic diver for cheap, but it isn't really a Seiko SKJ!!









No, the Seiko Kinetic collector will notice the word "Kinetic" on the dial and the lack of Tsunami on the case-back, indicating this is actually the much harder to find SMY001P!!









Bingo! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ka-Ching! Woohoo! I jumped all over this baby!!



























Ahhh, now the calm descends, while I relax on a nice cool Saturday afternoon.









I would be drinking but I want to stay awake until 10:30pm Eastern Time to watch the Golden State Warriors, so I am just slipping cold water, reading some Neal Asher sci-fi...









- Thomas


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

My new samurai arrived a few days ago, so my old samurai has company now:

















The old samurai is titanium so this one feels like a totally different watch


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

yikes a double post, so another shot instead of an empty post:


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

metalgear said:


> yikes a double post, so another shot instead of an empty post:
> View attachment 11598378


 was thinking of getting this as well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SBEB001 at rock bottom price new.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> was thinking of getting this as well.


you should see it and try it. the blue can get quite light/bright depending on the lighting, and it is both heavier and and chunkier than usual


----------



## timeis... (Apr 22, 2017)

I have my first solar in the way...SNE381


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just bought a SRP315K2. My first Monster, and the only one I could find for a good price right now. Not sure how much I will like it.


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

Just bought my first 6105, looking forward to getting it on wrist. Can't wait! 

Hey, anyone know where is a reliable place to get NOS crystal for a 6105?


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

One of my 2 Ripleys sold and also the SCVE003 (sellers regret kicking in 30 min after posting watch), MM300 incoming.


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a Seiko SBQJ017 headed my way from France.

I don't have any pictures right now, but can't wait to get it!


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

SBDN021 on the way! Great small tuna summer watch look.


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

Promaster PMV65-2271 from Higuchi-san, who had great service and knocked $42 off when I confirmed the order and mentioned my choice was because of their service even though others sold the model for cheaper on the Bay.

Thanks to CitizenPromaster for his patience and knowledge about Citizen's titanium!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

These scarce white dial variations arrived recently. SNZF 41mm and 38mm.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

i picked up a jdm 7548-7000 last week. needs service/cleaning. then i purchased another one in non working order but better condition. should be here friday. 

and i am now going to attempt to win another auction for yet another jdm 7548. 

all three come with the original gl831. 

if i win this watch i will attempt to send all three to spencer klein for his evaluation. 

i feel crazy for spending this money on these old quartz watches but for some reason i am fascinated by them.


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Waiting for that beast! 
SUN045P1


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Citizen Military AW1410-08E. Seems to be a bit of a divisive watch, but should work just fine as a field watch for me. 44mm, Eco-Drive, 200m WR, 22mm lugs (which means I don't have to buy any new bands). I feel like anything much smaller than 44mm seems a bit too small on my 8.5" wrists, so this should be about the perfect fishing, hiking, and general knocking around watch for me. I was tempted by the green, but thought the black would be more versatile. And, at less than $70 shipped, I won't mind if it gets scuffed up a bit:


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> These scarce white dial variations arrived recently. SNZF 41mm and 38mm.


Just out of curiosity, but where did you managed to find both of these gems? I was looking for these a while ago, looked everywhere with no result, finally gave up and bought something else..

I myself have a SBDC029 Shogun coming from Japan.. late to the game but decided I want a Ti diver..


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

SBGX117!

Very last one at this particular AD, and quite possibly one of the last available anywhere. It'll be my first luxury quartz and my daily wearer moving forward, can't wait!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JustinL582 (Apr 18, 2017)

I literally just ordered an SNZG15J, I honestly wanted an SRP779....but this was sort of a case of a watch I "needed" vs a watch I "wanted". Oh well


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


New or used and from where if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine already came.

















Size comparison.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

SARB013 - I feel that I'm very lucky to have it! It's just arrived from Japan - I've posted some more pictures in a separate thread.


----------



## cheffdino (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Simao (Apr 21, 2017)

I just ordered an SKX009 as my first auto watch. I'm very excited and can't wait to get my hands on it .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> New or used and from where if you don't mind me asking?


Didn't see your question until now, and see you have located the thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/end-era-4306850.html

It came from this collection:


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

I think they sold you a counterfeit - all of the writing on the dial is backwards!





olticker said:


> Mine already came.
> 
> View attachment 11734266
> 
> ...


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

SnookDawgg said:


> I think they sold you a counterfeit - all of the writing on the dial is backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

White Night Monster landed today


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

My MM300 arrived last week, SRP775 today and awaiting the SCVE007


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Ello ello










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## odyseus10 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just arrived ! - Seiko Presage SSA308J1
Very nice quality feel about this watch


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Late to the party, gotta grab a Cocktail before last call!


----------



## odyseus10 (Jul 26, 2012)

So do you think that a Seiko "Cocktail Time" - SARB065 is a must have Seiko ???


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

odyseus10 said:


> So do you think that a Seiko "Cocktail Time" - SARB065 is a must have Seiko ???


Checks a lot of boxes for me, most importantly my want for a dressy Seiko. I prefer the look of the SARB065 vs the upcoming Cocktails, namely the dial printing. I also patiently waited for a 15% eBay bucks offer to put this one under the $300 mark.


----------



## samandrews1989.s (May 7, 2017)

c0bra said:


> Late to the party, gotta grab a Cocktail before last call!


Mine arrived this morning in the post cant wait to get home ha.
Got a colareb strap to go on it already

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

After much internal debate, I have chosen this as my first Tuna...incoming in a couple of days.
I am excited


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

automan69 said:


> This one for me...my first Tuna:


Great watch. Its ancestor says hi!


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Your ancestor is a classic. Congrats on such an iconic watch. Collectable and beautiful.


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

Waiting anxiously for my 6139 6012 vintage chrono...my first vintage piece, and my first automatic chrono!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Seiko World Time 6117-6019 "Chicago Dial"


----------



## jobs.jdfournier (Feb 2, 2016)

SARB017 coming on the slow boat from China.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

SARB 035 on its way from eBay. UK seller, comes with a croc and leather Colareb strap. Good price. I'm excited!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Is there such a place as the Dog-House-Poor-House???*

I think, so, and I think I am in it!









I was putting away money "nicely", when suddenly last weekend a beautiful looking 500-issue limited-edition Seiko double-retrograde Presage SARD014 with a brown Urushi dial was posted for sale.









I had recently discovered these 2015 released watches, and was intrigued by the admittedly very "detailed" dial design, with the retrograde movement of the hands of the day and date arcs on the dial.

I actually stumbled on the "plebeian" black Urushi SARD011 first, although due to the online pictures I first thought the dial was brown instead of black!

Too bad, as the all-gold dial highlights on the SARD011 would've looked better than the red and white dial elements of the real brown Urushi SARD014! (In my opinion!)









But that first stumble led me to the blue and white SARD013, which immediately superseded all other SARD double-retrograde desires!!









Of course, none of these long discontinued, limited-edition watches were available, but oddly, right after I posted a lot of pictures, two popped up for sale online! I got one...









*Woohoo! My 2015 Seiko Blue Urushi Lacquer Ltd.Ed. SARD013 Retrograde!*

And now, just as I was saving up nicely, I've gone and bought the brown one of these watches, the 2015 Seiko Brown Urushi lacquer Ltd.Ed. Double-Retrograde SARD014!













































Sigh... I would have never thought when I started accumulating watches that I would like a watch like this, but it has the complications I like, set on the dial the way I like them.









And the extra-cool "not black" Urushi lacquer adds a bit of exclusiveness from which a fine dress watch can always benefit!









It is on its way from Japan already, should come to town next week.









- Thomas


----------



## odyseus10 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got one of these incoming, just couldn't resist any longer


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Received this baby last week. I was choosing between this and the black version. No regret.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb87 (May 12, 2017)

just ordered one of these... being hunting for one for ages!


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

bk_market said:


> Received this baby last week. I was choosing between this and the black version. No regret.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely the right choice . Mine came yesterday. I have it on a Colareb at the moment, loving it.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUCzZz7DNcV/


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Sarb049, have wanted this one for years and have always missed out. A seller had it listed without the model number and I picked it up for a bargain, I hope it ends up looking as good as it does in the pics.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

ThomasH said:


> *Is there such a place as the Dog-House-Poor-House???*
> 
> I think, so, and I think I am in it!
> 
> ...


I have always been a diver guy but recently after going abit nuts with diver purchases I fancy something different and a double retrograde Urushi is the next piece I'm look at, looks stunning.


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

OliverHaslam said:


> Definitely the right choice . Mine came yesterday. I have it on a Colareb at the moment, loving it.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUCzZz7DNcV/


Oh such a nice strap. I need to look into getting one soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

A lot of Cocktails being served in this thread!


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

c0bra said:


> A lot of Cocktails being served in this thread!


Beautiful dial there. Can't wait to get mine someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnookDawgg (Mar 6, 2015)

Woo hoo - my Promaster arrived today. Amazingly light and beautiful titanium.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sellers picture, but one I've wanted for a long time is in transit.


----------



## Raguvian (Jul 31, 2010)

Just received today:


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I pre-ordered this one from a local guy. Still waiting for it to arrive to the seller's warehouse.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Picked up this sarb065 for a steal from a member on a face to face meet in LA. A friend saw it and loved it so much that I had to let her have it. I decided to look for another and now it's on it's way to me.










On another note, an Orient Bambino is also on its way to my wrist. Reviewers seem to rave about it's great quality / design for price. Long Island watches even credited me back $30 after I got an email about a sale 2 days after my purchase. Can't wait to see what a $119 watch with great reviews is like. (Google photo)


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Not a watch, but I ordered two bands for my SARB017 alpinist!

A stock Jubilee from the SKX013, and I FINALLY tracked down a 20mm dark brown Hirsch Riva strap after swimming through a river of "SOLD OUT"s.

Both inspired from images on this forum. Time to stalk my mailbox again.


----------



## Kiwimac99 (May 19, 2017)

I just placed an order for a Seiko Astron Dual Time, model SSE 045.

I'm travelling out of NZ in August and have arranged to collect the watch airside en route out, which will mean I do not pay the 15% tax. Now all I have to do is stop gazing at images of the watch until August.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got a SUN065p1 on the way!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

My used NY0040-09BW just got delivered. Must. Leave. Work.


----------



## Dokyo (Aug 22, 2013)

Just picked up a SARB065 last week, and now I've got an SKX013 in the mail. Unfortunately I got it shipped to the office and it's now supposed to arrive on Saturday while we are closed, I'll just have to wait until they reattempt delivery on Monday.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

$38~ amazon warehouse deal... SBEB003 ... I mean how could I not... ???


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just ordered a SARB035... nothing special, but wanted a "beater" dress watch...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Per seller takes 5 to 7 days to ship. Posted on the 15th. So should be here by today. Not here yet. Argh.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Woohoo! I am a very bad boy, and very happy about it too!*









After completely depleting my savings to buy that brown Urushi double-retrograde SARD014, I vowed not to buy any more watches until I had built up my savings again.

But then this nice Seikomatic "Blue Yacht" went up for sale, and I had always wanted to add one of these to my collection.









I had to fight a little to get it, but not much. It felt like I was competing against a shill, who was trying to get the price up but didn't want me to lose the auction.









Here are the seller's pics, to me it looks used but not abused.




























I don't like that bracelet at all.







I'll research what the original should be and wear it on a strap for now.









- Thomas


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

A 40mm Titanium JDM Solar Diver SBDN013


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Oh gosh, not buying watches is too hard!*









Sigh... Is it okay to break the rule when the watch is rare and seems to be a bargain?









I have "always" wanted one of these strange watches (well as soon as I found out they existed), and this one seemed like a real deal!

It is a 1500-piece Limited Edition hand-wind from 1999 released to commemorate the amazing 1997 Japanese anime movie *Princess Mononoke*. It is the ALBA ACAM007 run by a hand-wind Y204-0020 movement.

It is supposedly 38mm wide excluding the crown, which would be nice. I was afraid it is was designed for young women and would be very small.














































I got it for about 80 bucks, but it will cost more like US$100 by the time Buyee has it's way!









Okay, I am back "on the wagon"!









- Thomas


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Oh gosh, not buying watches is too hard!*
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, you look like a fairly big sized bloke from your avatar, what do you do with all these tiny and in some cases feminine watches like this one here? no offence but i couldnt imagine any man wearing this.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Not sure what happened to Seiko designer's heads but I don't understand why they are so obsessed with that yellow/fake gold/bronze theme on ion plated watches. They had the balance right with ska427p1, which I still regret selling. I want to buy a replacement but they don't make it any more. So then I started looking for a similar style diver which sun045p1 or the sne441 technically are but I can't freaking live with so much yellow. TOO MUCH YELLOW IS TOO MUCH SEIKO.


br1ce said:


> Waiting for that beast! SUN045P1


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

Cobia said:


> Hi Tom, you look like a fairly big sized bloke from your avatar, what do you do with all these tiny and in some cases feminine watches like this one here? no offence but i couldnt imagine any man wearing this.


Hi Cobia,

I guess it's all in your perceptions. I consider 38mm to be the perfect size for a wrist watch, as I have said many times. My wrist is fairly square in cross section and about 7.25 inches in circumference.

And I don't see anything about this admittedly weird watch that makes it feminine. The movie has two strong "hero" characters one male and one female. Even the self-declared "Princess" is the head of a vicious wolf clan, and not very girly. 

Finally, even though I consider myself quite mild-mannered, I have been told often that I am a scary looking dude. I am 6' 2" tall with broad shoulders, I shave my head bald each morning, and my normal facial expression (so I have been told) is like some cold-blooded assassin. I try to remember to walk around with a smile so I don't scare people unnecessarily! ;-)

So I guess I can wear any watch I like, and I have no worries about what other people think about it. :-d I think it's all about confidence and what you project to the world.

- Thomas


----------



## ElGancho (Feb 12, 2017)

Just picked up a 013 and already itching to do some mods...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

CITIZEN CTZ-6638 c.1995...

(Seller's pics).


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Alpinist


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Blue Lagoon Samurai

Very excited for this one


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Blue Lagoon Turtle, and possibly the SUN065 along with a Kinetic charger to complement my SUN019


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

One of the SUS line: SCFL003


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally getting a Seiko SBDC033 Blumo and pretty amped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardyBoy (Jun 5, 2017)

Seiko SKX007K1... from Yorkshire Watches, UK. Due tomorrow!!


----------



## MC_be_me (Jun 6, 2017)

hooliganjrs said:


> Just received my wife's present from Japan...............a Seiko Prospex STBR003. Can't believe nobody has done a review on this awesome diver for the ladies (I'll be posting an in-depth review as soon as I can get her out of the house).
> View attachment 1150490
> View attachment 1150491
> View attachment 1150492


Did you follow up with a review? I am very interested in this diver but have not been able to find it for sale/auction or much information on it. Any info you have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Got one of these incoming from Japan... Alba solar diver. (Seiko sub-brand.)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess I'm a sucker for a Citizen on steel. I love my Signature series Grand Classic and its bigger eco-driven diver brother is on its way from Asia. Can't wait!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

MC_be_me said:


> Did you follow up with a review? I am very interested in this diver but have not been able to find it for sale/auction or much information on it. Any info you have would be greatly appreciated!


Unfortunately, no......but I think I have some homework this weekend. Wife still loves it, has held up beautifully (literally, she could destroy a gshock), and runs like a top.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Just got my seiko h558 "arnie" in the mail and have 7549-7010 vintage onroute as well as a 6105-8000!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, I have a Spork on the way. Should be with me this coming Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonyman99 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have these two on the way...















The SARX from Japan and the Citizen in the UK.


----------



## Horo Monger (May 18, 2011)

I have a SKX007J incoming.


----------



## fatum (Jan 2, 2012)

Waiting for Citizen Signature Courageous from US. Ordered with USPS first class to Europe...


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

This one came today and I'm pretty please.










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

SNA411 Flightmaster has landed. Can't wait to pick it up 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

SBDX017 is on the way, should be wearing by Monday afternoon...


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

mjoranga said:


> This one came today and I'm pretty please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ! Congrats on your new Spork !


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

optiblu said:


> Wow ! Congrats on your new Spork !


Thanks Mate, I'm loving it.

2nd hand but still in very good condition and definitely worth the price.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I have an SKXA65 in the mail.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Does a Bulova Moon Watch count as a Citizen?


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

SCFF009 from the SUS series with cal. 4s12. All the way from japan in almost NOS condition \o/


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wanted one of these as soon as I first clapped eyes on it but I told myself "no" (ha ha). Well today my resolve crumbled big time and I hit the "buy" button.


----------



## Antjay (Jun 3, 2017)

Seiko Bellmatic 4006-6006 . The anticipation is killing me !!!!


----------



## andrkavr (Jan 18, 2015)

Seiko SBFG001 - woo hoo! \o/

*






*


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got this today


----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

Bought this from the Bay last night. I really like the 62mas like dial and hands,
and it comes with New crystal.









I also bought this two tone "datejust" that i believe Roger Moore wore in View to a kill. Is this the same ? 








Got these at really good Price 

Lähetetty minun S7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

Dracula monster is on the way.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Blue Lagoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 19Leiker83 (May 26, 2017)

Citizen Eco Drive Professional Diver *TITANIUM!!!! *Good o' eBay!!!


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Blue turtle and in about a week a black samurai.


----------



## mrhallorann (Sep 23, 2016)

Double-post deleted


----------



## mrhallorann (Sep 23, 2016)

I buckled the other day and pressed the launch button on a brand new Citizen BN0193-17E

View attachment 12314962


Very excited! 😁


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Ive got a 7c43-7010 coming in. Cant wait to pair it with these two:









Going to put it on a Super Oyster. awww yeaaaa.


----------



## mrhallorann (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi TexasTaucher - I keep seeing these bracelets on these here forums. What are they and where do you get them from please bud? 



TexasTaucher said:


> Ive got a 7c43-7010 coming in. Cant wait to pair it with these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

mrhallorann said:


> Hi TexasTaucher - I keep seeing these bracelets on these here forums. What are they and where do you get them from please bud?


The one on the left is a Strapcode Super Jubilee and the one on the right is an Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Been wanting to post on this thread for a long time and now I finally have a Seiko in mail. Ordered a Seiko SKA371 (BFK) from Long Island watches, going to be my first Seiko diver.


----------



## BiggerJon (Dec 20, 2015)

Seiko USA / Collections / Prospex Master Series / Men / Watch Model / SBEC003

I can't believe I popped the coin for this, but she is coming.


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

BiggerJon said:


> I can't believe I popped the coin for this, but she is coming.


Wow that's a cool watch, I did not know Seiko even made a divers chronograph. Is it a 2017 release? Very cool.


----------



## hakabasch (Dec 26, 2016)

Gave my boyfriend my old SCVS003 and my new SARB033 is on its way


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Have this sweet Promaster coming across the pond as I type. Euro only model I believe.

Rare to see a Citizen auto - seems like it's mostly Eco-Drive these days.

Pics stolen from the web, as the pics from the sale listing aren't great.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhallorann (Sep 23, 2016)

Curse you H Samuel and your 50% off summer sale!!! 😂😂

Finally I have a Nighthawk BJ7008-51E on its way to my watch box 😍









Too good an offer not to, iconic and totally unlike anything else in my box. Well... I had to have something tide me over while the BN0193-17E paddles its way over from HK, didn't I? 😁


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

My first Seiko diver, however I received the wrong model instead of steel I got this  Still looks great on the rubber.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not in the mail as I type but will be soon, just ordered a Sumo Zimbe SPB055J, not everyone's cup of tea but I dig it.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

SBDR001 on the way to me now, can't believe I found one!


----------



## andrkavr (Jan 18, 2015)

Citizen Wingman JQ8005-56E from year 2002


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Ninja Tuna from Seiya-san!

Any moment now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Incoming samurai!


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Japanese jackpot turtle (SRP777J1)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This came yesterday . . . couldn't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

cowboy said:


> Ninja Tuna from Seiya-san!
> 
> Any moment now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is!

Sort of...

I told my wife that this is what she got me for our 25th Wedding Anniversary.

Since it's not for another 10 days, I've been informed that I can't wear it until then...

But here's a wrist shot anyway!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

* I finally got the red one, but that gold case has got to go! *

If you have been following my recent acquisitions very closely (and who wouldn't!







) you may have noticed that I was ensorcelled by the ALBA V733-5A40 line of "retro" quartz watches.

Totally "not my style", they are square, quartz, flashy and completely NOT utilitarian, with no lume and no timer bezel!









But I find them flashy in a really cool way, with blazing sunburst dials, really appealing and saturated bright colors, a cool two-tone, vertical, Kanji day/date window and appropriately jazzy bracelets.

As a bonus, I was able to snap up the blue, purple and orange version in NIB (full kit) or LNIB condition for about US$40 to US$50! Woohoo!


































And here is a current "family" shot (with my new camera and lens).









Click for *Big Image*​
I thought these three might be all there were, but then I saw someone selling a 'sample' (no movement) version NIB of a red-dialed model with a golden case and bracelet, *AND* they wanted US$350 for it!!









Yeah, good luck with that! But it did make me aware that there could be this fourth variation. Over the next few months I saw two more red and gold models up for sale, one looked like the same 'sample' model (the pictures looked the same) now with a movement (an still way too expensive) and the other one was very beat up.

But this week I came across the one I have been looking for, in what looks like perfect condition and at a very low price! I won the auction for US$40!!




















































Excellent! Now I have the complete set, which I think can be fun to do (especially if the watches are inexpensive).

But to wear that red dial, the gold case and bracelet have *got to go!*









Fortunately I have purchased extra blue-dialed and orange-dialed examples, to get extra bracelet links and a better clasp, so I have sliver cases I can use with the red dial! Like this:








And since I have extra blue and orange dials, I can still fill the gold case with those colors, which I think look better than the red anyway!!

























Okay, a long post just to announce I have the red and gold ALBA V733-5A40 incoming, but I hope you enjoyed it anyway!









- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Hey, I wanted one that said "Made in Japan" okay?!?!* 

































I won't tell you what I paid, as it was probably "too much"!! :roll:

I don't even know if I am getting a box!! :-s

- Thomas


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I don't strictly have this in the mail, it's set right there on my knee in front of me. I got it in a charity shop in Saturday for 15 quid and just put a battery in it today. It faltered a bit but seems to be ticking strongly and evenly now. Let's say it's out of the ICU. I didn't even think I liked quartz watches. But I like this one. Perhaps because it's half an inch thick and weighs a pound or thereabouts. Perhaps just because of the austere classicism of that dial and hands. The crystal is scratched to hell but I feel it may be worth replacing. Never though I'd find a quartz I'd fall for. Live and learn.









Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julesong (Jul 21, 2017)

My first post, everyone.  I have a really awful Frankenwatch coming, but God help me, I like the way it looks even as rough as it is. I know next to nothing about modding, but this thing caught my eye.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*.

Aww, look what followed me home from the auction! Can I keep it?*









It's just so cute! Can I keep it? Can I, can I? Aww, come onnn...












































I think what really locked me onto this one was that "double-framed" date window. It's like a framed picture on the wall!









Not to mention the artistic dial design, with the outer chapter ring separated by that "moat", the "double-bar" hour markers with the "fat" version at twelve and those sexy oh-so-long blade hands, with the second hand reaching all the way out to that outer chapter ring!!

Wow, they don't make 'em like that anymore, at least not for 70 bucks!!









But, do I get to keep it?









Sadly, no.









It is the birth year and month of my younger brother (June 1965). And even though he "doesn't wear watches" (and has wrists like 9 inches around) I think I am going to have to gift this to him.








Maybe I'll buy a giant bund style strap for him, in case he ever wants to wear it.









It sure is cute though isn't it? So lovable!







Geez, I'm feeling sad...









- Thomas

.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Big bad boy on its way. Hope my wrist can accommodate it









(yeah I'm throwing that leather thing away ASAP)


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

Seiko *Bright* SRPA91J1 incoming!


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Just treated myself with a very special *Seiko 5 SSA327K1*.















Retro styled after Seiko Pogue, hacking automatic movement with handwinding and open heart. Open hearts on Seiko 5's are very rare thing and so I had to have it. I love skeletons and open hearts because they visually remind me that I'm using a mechanical watch. I just love observing mechanical parts doing their work, balance wheel racing back and forth. Love it. Plus, it's a novelty thing that attracts the looks of non watch folks. And the whole angular cut lug sides makes it look so special on the wrist I instantly wanted it. It's funny as I was looking at Seiko 50 Fathoms homages and then spotted this beauty  50 Fathoms is still on my "to want" list


----------



## Josiah Henley (Sep 12, 2016)

I just ordered my first dive watch. I've always loved the way they look, but I have small wrists and dive watches seem to mostly be in the +40mm range. So I got the Seiko skx013 with the bracelet hoping it will look okay on me!


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

I just ordered this one:


----------



## Sei094 (Aug 7, 2016)

This one wasn't in the mail since I lost the bid a nice 1979 worldtimer but found this one here in town instead and I'am really impressed about how it looks!! A great 6139-7080 to add to my few 6138-9 collection!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC_be_me (Jun 6, 2017)

Just received this stunning timepiece after months of searching!!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Hey, look! I'm one of the "cool kids" now!! * 
























A fellow on another Seiko forum had a reservation at the Miami Seiko Boutique he wasn't going to use, so he asked me if I wanted to take his place. I said, "Hmmm, I'll have to think about-OKAY!!" 

The most I've ever spent for a ding, dang, darn, wristwatch though! o| I hope my landlady doesn't mind getting her rent a week late! :-d

But I figure a few years from now, I'll have gotten over the cost (cough, gasp, choke) but I will be awfully happy I own one. Woohoo! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I've just ordered an SKX007K2 and strapcode super oyster bracelet, just over a week after spending around £400 on a Citizen diver to replace my BFK... somebody help me please (yes, I realise I'm asking the wrong people). I think I just want to see what having an automatic is like too, and also still wanting a Seiko diver for some reason. Oh well I ordered from Amazon so I can easily return if I have second thoughts. Although my first thought after pressing the buy button was "what am I doing?". :-s


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

I have two watches on the way. one should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Kuma23 (Aug 1, 2011)

My new Seiko SNE435 PADI Special Edition is on its way.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

BN0151-09L
My sister just confirmed that she had received my package 

Got great price 149.99 with a free converse watch from jomashop. The scratches on converse are on the plastic sticker ... At least that's what I am told haha









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

Woo-hoo!









Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## blink of an eye (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Hey, I wanted one that said "Made in Japan" okay?!?!*
> 
> ...


I'm sure whatever you paid, it was worth it! Love that watch!


----------



## star88man (Aug 5, 2017)

Just arrived, fresh from Japan.









1979 Seiko 7548-7000.

Diggin' the retro look and feel.

I couldn't be more pleased!!!


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Seiko 7019-6040 silver dial on its way! Can't wait to see it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

This just arrived today! Still waiting on the strap I got for it (basic black NATO for now) and a new crystal.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

arrived today,









to replace this one,


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Just placed an order this morning for the SRP777k1 through Rakuten.com for $235 shipped. Rakuten is offering 20% Rakuten points back with promo code *20BACK* so I'm getting $47 in reward points for this purchase. Pretty good deal if anyone is interested. It is coming from a 3rd party reseller called Passthewatch.com which looks like a reputable seller.

Link- https://www.rakuten.com/prod/300942752.html


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Seiko SARX045 is on the way from seiya.com. I don't need more than a couple non divers. I have a pilots watch but never wear it. I think this will rival the Steinhart O1BC for everyday wear especially if going out to dinner or drinks with friends and family. The Steiny is my beater. 

For some reason I feel completely naked, if not more without my watch on. I don't and have never worn a wedding ring even after decades of marriage. Originally I really wanted a wedding watch, but at the 10 year mark bought an Omega 42mm PO. I waited for that release but I never felt comfortable with it on my wrist. I avoided my motorcycle. That alone made me sell it. 

I really hope to enjoy the SARX045. Inbound some day next week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

1st Gen OM, probably arriving tomorrow (picture borrowed).


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I can't view the photo. Are you using a high resolution? 

Tapatalk has issues with larger file sizes. 

I'm a bit disappointed in Seiya shipping Japan/US post. My watch should be here. I'm worried that the SARX bracelet will not fit my 7.5 " wrist. 

I hate, the wait. But it's JDM. Waiting is almost mandatory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Have a Seiko SNK803 winging its way from New York to California.

(Photo borrowed)


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Vintage Seiko Sports 8123-6250 Quartz diver... Coming from Japan

I usually don't collect divers but that bezel is something that mesmerized me - never seen it before - I could not resist....








-Brian


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

hi_bri said:


> Vintage Seiko Sports 8123-6250 Quartz diver... Coming from Japan
> 
> I usually don't collect divers but that bezel is something that mesmerized me - never seen it before - I could not resist....
> 
> ...


Look a lot like certain Sinn watches. Nice catch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

And here it is, just changed the strap. In good shape!


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Just arrived. Swapped the bracelet for a strap.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Overstock got me. Don't need it.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Mine arrived from Seiya this morning. I need to size it but the SARX045 is a keeper. I love the midnight blue/black dial that dances in the light. The beautiful applied indices, katana hands. 
I doubt photos will due it justice. There are very fine vertical lines on the dial giving it that Nautilus-like feeling but not horizontal and barely perceptible unless you really star at it. The sapphire with AR make the crystal seem invisible in most light. 

Now to size that collared pin bracelet. I haven't done that in a while but need to remove 2 links. 

The bracelet will easily accommodate a 7.75" wrist. So I am very happy. 

Big catalog of 2017 JDM. I guess Solar GPS and Solar RC is big in the Japanese market. Most of the catalogs higher priced watches are dedicated to them. A few Spring drives and automatics. Not until the Presage and Prospex do you see many mechanical only watches. 

Seiko are becoming endeared to me now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Champagne InHand said:


> Mine arrived from Seiya this morning. I need to size it but the SARX045 is a keeper. I love the midnight blue/black dial that dances in the light. The beautiful applied indices, katana hands.
> I doubt photos will due it justice. There are very fine vertical lines on the dial giving it that Nautilus-like feeling but not horizontal and barely perceptible unless you really star at it. The sapphire with AR make the crystal seem invisible in most light.
> 
> Now to size that collared pin bracelet. I haven't done that in a while but need to remove 2 links.
> ...


It's a piece of cake, just remember that the collar is there and needs to go back in. It only fits in one side easily so it's easy.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## tonym1 (Mar 24, 2017)

A SBDC 033 blue Sumo from Seiya on the way, its Friday here now so probably will arrive Monday I hope. This is my first purchase from Seiya.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay. I knew this would not show as well as it does in person, but an amazing watch.

It does come with a baby blue microfiber rag as this is a fingerprint magnet but the bright Samurai looking bracelet, case and hands along with the ever changing midnight blue/black dial is ominous on the wrist.

Just as a FYI, the pin and collar (pipes) link system is quite different on this bracelet.

Collar (pipe) goes into one side of the middle link rather than the side with the arrows. The pin doesn't look like a nail. Both sides look the same.

I did drop a collar that of course filed off the bench into the hardwood floors. I'll retrieve it later with a magnet. Then demagnetized it later. These things happen.

This might look really good on the right leather strap too but the sleek polished and glimmering bracelet is pretty amazing.

This is my baby GS. The movement is the 6R15-D model. It has the Spron mainspring and hairspring. I wouldn't give that too much thought though. I'll put it on a time graph in a couple of weeks.

It blows my mind that the SARX035 with black enameled dual costs about $120YS more as everything else is the same and I like this dial best.

I hope you enjoyed it. Seiya, is the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Waiting for this,it's been in customs since Wednesday


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Champagne InHand said:


>


Wow, that looks so nice, a cross between the Spirit Spark and the SARB033 .|>

No lume, but very nice *long^ hands, and a beautiful bracelet!! 

- Thomas


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep. I liked the Cocktail Time so much I decided I wanted this. 

I love the flat crystal. I have plenty of well lumed divers. This is a very classy look and wears much like an AP Royal Oak dress watch at 1/30th the price. Great angles, thin but it just feels so right, on more occasions than the Cocktail Time. In jeans and a T-Shirt this would wear nicely as much as a suit and tie. 

It oozes its own "set of rules," and Seiko really made some great choices here. I really wanted a Brightz but wasn't willing to part with $800-$1000. Now I'm do glad I held back. I love the long hands. 

I'm very pleased with this and the price, considering others in this non-lume dressy and polished edge case/bracelet arena really is a bargain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidmanu (Apr 25, 2012)

Vintage King Seiko hi-beat 45-7000 (1969)


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Waiting on this 6309... its my first foray into vintage Seiko but I couldn't resist when I realised that the serial number is from the month and year I was born! Plus, it comes serviced (and pressure tested) from a local watch store here in Aus with a 12 month warranty so hopefully its not toooooo risky

Seller's pic:


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

This!!!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

on its way...should clear customs in a couple of weeks...ahhh..the wait...


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

tophotdog said:


> View attachment 12475345
> 
> 
> This!!!


I like that Seiko, what's the model number? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

ccoffin1333 said:


> I like that Seiko, what's the model number? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


It's scvf001.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

SBDC053. Arriving today, hopefully.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

...aaaand an SRPB21. Also arriving today.... Hopefully


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

A rare piece of titanium.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

This just in...








And this on the way...


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

So excited, finally gave into my craving for a MM300. Have a BNIB SBDX017 in the mail!


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

Waiting for my SARB033 to arrive! sold a Junkers to get it.


----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

A King Seiko with a slightly dirty dial. Hopefully I can fix it and get it working again.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

SARX019 Just paid for it so now gotta wait.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Where did you find this one? Love, Love it! Seems that it is old model and not much info on it....



tophotdog said:


> View attachment 12475345
> 
> 
> This!!!


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

Nanook65 said:


> Where did you find this one? Love, Love it! Seems that it is old model and not much info on it....


Thanks. I purchased it in a private sale. From my knowledge it was manufactured for 2 years from 1996 to 1998 and houses the 4s15 movement. More info here: https://musingsofawatchaddict.wordpress.com/2015/02/02/the-enigmatic-seiko-4s-movement-continued/

The distinguishing feature is the "fly wings" hour hand which is shared with the old red alpinists.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Unbelievably managed to snag one of these . . . it's on the way. Thus will end my search for a "white-dial" Seiko diver.


----------



## Buccaneer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Seiko sbdb013 coming tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a 6159 in the mail, fingers crossed it looks good!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrived today, Black Samurai SRPB55


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve (Sep 11, 2017)

I wanted a daily wearer that I won't be afraid of bumping or getting the occasional raindrop on, so I bought a Seiko SNDB35 today and should have it by the weekend:









Why a chronograph? Don't ask me - I'm still so new I'm still in the "impulse buy/sell a week later" phase with watches. I don't even know what got me started on watches. I've only ever worn one out of necessity for work, and always just something I could grab for cheap at Walmart, but now? Now I look at watches constantly, read these forums constantly, read about all kinds of watches, drool over watches I'll never buy. This is quite the disease, this watch thing.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

I have an Alpinist SARB017 on the way from Japan.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

A Seiko QHE100Y


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

*Citizen AW7010-54E
*Solar charged watch with unique power reserve indicator. Something very rarely seen on quartz watches.


----------



## Buccaneer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

SBDB013 in flawless condition really love this watch! Amazing casework with mix of matte and mirror finishes. Second hand like butter.


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Been digging midsize quartz divers lately so waiting for a midsize 7c43 titanium diver to arrive. My strap arrived first : )


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Arrived today, Black Samurai SRPB55


Looking good on the strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BwSurya127 (Aug 27, 2017)

I have these 2 watches on the mail..cant wait for them to arrive..
Pictures taken from the web...


----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

My first Seiko KS and Vanac. Can't wait.


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Monster SRP315. I wanted to hop on the Monster train before it's too late and this seems to be the last Monster variant, new or used, under $200. It's brand new, it's orange, it's got the bracelet, and it was under 200. I had to get it.


----------



## Junior1 (Dec 3, 2014)

SNDF87 just arrived from the 'bay today. Swapping the strap for a Nato over the weekend...









Edit: Much better on the Crown & Buckle Nato


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been in the no buy zone for nearly 2 years. Had some Amazon credit and just ordered an oldie but goodie Seiko SNN231. I think it will pair well with a lot of my Nato straps









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

vinayj009 said:


> My first Seiko KS and Vanac. Can't wait.


Nice! Which model? These are my addiction!

I have a 8M32-7009 1992 Barcelona Olympic Timer


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SeikoNoobSteve (Sep 11, 2017)

I just picked this up and should have it in 2-3 days (Seiko SSB051):


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I' ve got the same chrono with a grey dial, the strap is a leather pilot one with SEIKO buckle


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I've just bought a seiko sumo sbdc033 on a navy crafter blue which will be worn exclusively on the crafter blue as my casual/sport/travel watch with my black sumo worn on the bracelet to cover all other occasions. 

I'm pretty new to watch collecting and seiko. I had thought i wanted a Tudor black bay blue until I picked up a sumo and realised what a great watch it is I would prefer two sumos and another watch for the price of a Black bay


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve (Sep 11, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I' ve got the same chrono with a grey dial, the strap is a leather pilot one with SEIKO buckle


I've got a black leather strap coming for my Seiko SSB051, too, so I can ditch that stock stainless steel one that's on it now. My other Seiko chronograph is absolutely spot on for keeping time, so I'm optimistic about this new one. I almost bought the exact same strap you have on yours, but couldn't find a picture of it with a watch mounted, but after seeing it on your watch I just might get one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRPA11 arrived today. Put it on Obris Morgan rubber strap:

View attachment 12534181


View attachment 12534195


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Monster arrived today.


----------



## Sick-boy (Oct 19, 2015)

Pulled the trigger today on one of these bad boys....Should arrive in around a week. Can't wait . . . .









View attachment 12536287

Incoming - SARB017 'Alpinist'.


----------



## SeikoNoobSteve (Sep 11, 2017)

No longer in the mail - I just got this one delivered to me today, the Seiko SSB051. Yes, it's got scratches, but it runs like a champ and for $35 I think it was worth it. As always with watch pictures, the watch looks much better in person.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's here!

View attachment 12539609


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Been wanting to get one. Finally got it yesterday!









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

67-5776 from Dec. '70...44mm case! (seller's pic).


----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

I placed an order for both a SARB017 and a SARB035, I can't wait to receive them. I had a hard time choosing between the SARB033 and SARB035. Hopefully I'll like the 35 so much I'll forget about the 33. I'm already worried I'll end up with both, however. These Seiko watches are so addictive...


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Needed a change from a diver.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrived today after a 10+ day voyage from Asia



Put it on a Hirsch Robby dive strap.


----------



## xxteydreyxx (Sep 30, 2017)

Recently got this limited edition Seiko (part of the seiko lord collection from my understanding). Limited to 500 pieces and got the lucky 49. Most likely going to service this in the near future since it's been losing like 2 minutes per day


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This is so weirdly camp, so ugly and blingy, that I have to see it in person.
It reminds me of a huge diver's helmet from the early 1900s. And yes, it was cheap (and probably pretty beat-up too).
The Seiko Starfish!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> This is so weirdly camp, so ugly and blingy, that I have to see it in person.
> It reminds me of a huge diver's helmet from the early 1900s. And yes, it was cheap (and probably pretty beat-up too).
> The Seiko Starfish!


They are nice watches but I think that's a woman's model you got there, really small as in 30mm small


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> They are nice watches but I think that's a woman's model you got there, really small as in 30mm small


You must be thinking of a different model.

SEIKO Kinetic Finder - SGT234 Kinetic Watch


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Right, I was thinking of the 3M22 models the 5M22 are regular sized. I have the JDM version but am a couple of links short for the bracelet












Time Seller said:


> You must be thinking of a different model.
> 
> SEIKO Kinetic Finder - SGT234 Kinetic Watch


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*** Double post, please delete ***


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Right, I was thinking of the 3M22 models the 5M22 are regular sized. I have the JDM version but am a couple of links short for the bracelet


Looks like yours has a black dial, the one that's coming I think might have a blue dial, not 100% sure.
Do you happen to know why one version has "AGS" and the other doesn't?
Oh, and I just noticed, the hands are gold on mine.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> Looks like yours has a black dial, the one that's coming I think might have a blue dial, not 100% sure.
> Do you happen to know why one version has "AGS" and the other doesn't?
> Oh, and I just noticed, the hands are gold on mine.


This is the SBBW001, the JDM version, yours is the international version. I wrote a small piece on those Seiko Grey Ghost lineage and the SBBW AGS Titanium divers - Page 2

Feel free to add some shots of yours when it arrives so that we can document the differences between the two versions.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

SBBN033 Tuna is on the way this week.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> This is the SBBW001, the JDM version, yours is the international version. I wrote a small piece on those Seiko Grey Ghost lineage and the SBBW AGS Titanium divers - Page 2
> 
> Feel free to add some shots of yours when it arrives so that we can document the differences between the two versions.


Thanks!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Nothing special in the big scheme of Seikos, but I really wanted an SRP773 and mine arrived about a week early. Very pleased.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

oops double post sorry.


----------



## Famusum (Jul 7, 2016)

Skx007j, Srp777j and a ‘70 bellmatic are on the way...and already received some straps


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

Awaiting delivery of an Marinemaster SBBN035.


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

These two arrived this last week! It's my first SKX! It a great watch for the price but it can't compete with the Sumo quality wise.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

H803-7001 Jun. '92...
The 6 or so others I've been able to reference on the web are all from June 1992 as well...so fairly scarce?
It's a 'proper' 42mm full-size case too, so very interested to see how it wears.
(Second photo to show that lovely blue dial a little better...)


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness...!









Sent from my Moto G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Seiko Turtle srp775j1


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, it was in the mail until three-hours ago...now it's on my wrist!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)

Citizen BN0190-82E


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Waiting on an SKX011J1. My first orange dialed Seiko.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello everybody. This is my first post on Watchuseek and coincidentally, I just received an email indicating my SARB017 Alpinist has just shipped from Japan! I'm very excited!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

SSK877 said:


> Hello everybody. This is my first post on Watchuseek and coincidentally, I just received an email indicating my SARB017 Alpinist has just shipped from Japan! I'm very excited!


Welcome buddy. You're off to a good start


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

got this dinged up SNX425 coming for an skx mod


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not one but two BNIB first gen orange Monster 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

SARY055 on the way from Japan!


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

SKX007 - will be here tomorrow. I don't even know why I bought it, just seems like as a diver, I'm required to have one.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Waiting on a SRPB74









Can't wait for it to arrive. Hopefully in a week or so.


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Citizen BN0151-09L to compliment my Seiko SKX173.


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Just got a 6309 from Hub City. Pretty happy with experience!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Just purchased a Sarx045 on eBay. Now the wait begins...!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Srp779 j model. New on eBay for less than $220. To me the 779 is the most under valued Srp turtle. I also think it is the best looking as the padi is a little too over styled. The 777 is also nice but goes for a good 25% more than the 779. Not my photo... https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LbXAhXG5SYKHdADAKYQMwhvKAUwBQ&iact=mrc&uact=8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Just arrived from Japan and I'm in the honeymoon phase. Bless me the Grand Cocktail is purty.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tygr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

These two are on their way. What can I say, I'm just a 62 year old wanna' be.


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> Just arrived from Japan and I'm in the honeymoon phase. Bless me the Grand Cocktail is purty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice. This beauty is definitely high up on my wish list


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

On its way from Japan ...


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

I missed out on the first version of Seiko Samurai and I regretted it till yesterday when I ordered a new Samurai with a Pepsi bezel from Mr Lee at Chronograph.com. Can't wait to finally strap this beauty to my wrist.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Kulprit said:


> Well, it was in the mail until three-hours ago...now it's on my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure this isnt too big for you Kulprit? 

Looks like youve been bitten on the hand by a snake and you are trying to prevent the venom spreading up your arm going by how tight it is lol, any tighter and youll lose the circulation in your fingers!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Incoming

Citizen AQ1030-57H


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SND255 pilot sliderule chrono


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> SND255 pilot sliderule chrono


Nice, i like it, screw down crown? probably not for 100m.


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nexus17 said:


> Just purchased a Sarx045 on eBay. Now the wait begins...!
> View attachment 12646619


It's already home! That dial is really beautiful...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> Just arrived from Japan and I'm in the honeymoon phase. Bless me the Grand Cocktail is purty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen this one. Much nicer than the other cocktails.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Are you sure this isnt too big for you Kulprit?
> 
> Looks like youve been bitten on the hand by a snake and you are trying to prevent the venom spreading up your arm going by how tight it is lol, any tighter and youll lose the circulation in your fingers!


Lol. Shadows and angles! It's all in the shadows and camera angle. It's actually quite loose on me. But, yes, I do have Popeye-like fore arms.....thanks for reminding me! ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Per USPS, should be here Friday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Nice, i like it, screw down crown? probably not for 100m.


Arrives Thursday, will let you know:


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Waiting for a SBGA003!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Citizen cushion case, from 1969. Never saw one, so... why not?


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ordered an SARB033 for a birthday treat.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Took advantage of the Ebates 20% off Rakuten Cyber Monday deal to land a few from the JDM SARY range. SARY073, SARY078, SARY087.


----------



## shortnugly (Apr 20, 2013)

SKX007 on a Jubilee. Soon to be changed to a stock rubber strap.

Can't wait to be another proud owner of this iconic workhorse. 

Gonna be a daily wear, work, chores, hiking, hunting, fishing, travel.


----------



## ritelec (Nov 25, 2017)

two seikos arrived couple of weeks ago (SNDG69,SNAF51), after much back and forth between skx007 or 009 (or citizen, or blue ray) I opted for a SRP 777- should be here by saturday ......................... :- )


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Seiko sarb065 (purchased from a forum member). Arrives on Thursday!


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

I have an SKX 007 en route. It's on a bracelet, which I'll swap it's bad as everyone says.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Picked up one of these beauties on a Cyber Monday deal...


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

As well as ordering the SARB at the weekend i have also ordered a Seiko SNZH53 and some straps to replace the SS one that comes with it.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Mailman just brought the box 30 minutes ago. Got it "preowned" from a fellow local WUS member who lives about an hour south of me. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nexus17 said:


> It's already home! That dial is really beautiful...
> 
> View attachment 12659299


nice pick up! I came pretty close to picking this one up myself along with some dauphine hands to mod onto it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Was supposed to be getting some UncleSeiko straps today, they were always Scheduled for Delivery today, but they didn't show up in the regular mail delivery... it's only coming from a little upstate so it's weird that it had to track through 5 or 6 large hubs and STILL not arrive in my city by this morning, which the last tracking says it's 'on the way to' my city as of 9:54am and hasn't been scanned since. when generally every package i ever get arrives in my town about 630am and is out for delivery by 7 or 8 and delivered by 2pm or so. it's weird and i have a feeling they are trying to delay it an extra day, for some reason? though i still suppose it can come on a later truck which i do see in my neighborhood from time to time. 

i thought it was cool it timed with my day off but i've been sitting here and no updated tracking so, that's cool and all. =)


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

love that quartz tuna!


----------



## Bowman1 (Nov 28, 2017)

Massdrop got me for an SKX009K1 on Black Friday.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Photo from the internet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm pretty picky about Seiko divers. Having owned an SKX007 that I never felt too strongly about and tried on a few Turtles which struck me as nice but not spectacular (I know, I know, sacrilege), I finally fell for an SRP313 "Dracula" Monster back in the fall of this year. That one will probably stick around for a while, but ever since I started seriously taking an interest in watches I've had a curiousity about the Blue Sumo. Lo and behold one came up (an SBDC003 at that) at a good price on another forum and now it's on it's way to me. I figure if it doesn't totally impress me it shouldn't be hard to move. Very excited to see this one on my own arm!


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

SKA369


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

SBDE007


----------



## mwchandler21 (Oct 30, 2016)

Got on the Massdrop for the Cocktail time. Have the skydiving silver/blue coming. Looking at the reviews and pictures of the black strap and I'm thinking about switching it out. Does anyone know how wide the deployment clasp is? I have a dark brown 20 mm hirsch strap that tapers to 18mm. Would the clasp fit on the 18 mm? I'd like to keep that with the watch even if I don't use the stock strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

affordable sapphire










SRPB63


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

BTW - just ordered in Japan - Release at 14.12.2017 ...




























Brand : Citizen
Series : Promaster
Model : CC3060-10E
Release Date : December 14, 2017
Movement : Eco-Drive F150 GPS Satellite Waves
Glass : Sapphire glass (Non-reflective coating)
Display Type : Analog Display
Case material : Stainless Steel
Seze : H51 x W44 x T15mm
Band Material type : Urethane
Weight : 103 g

Other Feather

20 ATM water resistant
Average monthly difference ± 5 seconds (when not receiving)
Driving period: About 7 years at full charge (at power save operation)
Perpetual Calendar
Satellite radio reception function
Location information acquisition function
World time function (including 40 cities including 27 cities)
Daylight saving time function
Impact detection function
Automatic needle correction function
Light level indicator
Charge display function
Charging warning function
Overcharge prevention function
Overdischarge detection function
Charging prohibited temperature detection function
Power saving function
Anti-magnetic type
Night light (needle index)
Screw lock type crown


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

BFK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Picked up one of these beauties on a Cyber Monday deal...
> View attachment 12689443
> 
> 
> View attachment 12689451


What model is that! Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

MitchCumsteen said:


> BFK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


????


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> ????


SKA371. AKA the BFK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

ive got a first gen black sumo on the way!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm gonna' try this one:


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Impatiently waiting on a SBDC051. Per USPS should be here Thursday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Oh man, I got three 6309-7049s, an SRP789, and a Sharkey 6105 all enroute. Can't wait.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey, gents. My first post here on WUS. I have a SPB069 in transit. This will be my second Seiko...My first being an all original 6139-6005.


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

SPB053 shipped today, should be here tomorrow (or Saturday......... )


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

My AT0200-05E will be here tomorrow.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

Yesterday I ordered a Citizen BN0151-09L for my son's birthday.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

SARB017, because everyone has it! Oh and i think it looks brilliant on a strapcode jubilee!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

If you can find one


----------



## Daz_B (Dec 10, 2017)

A SARB017 for Christmas apparently and a Monster SRP311 on it's way. these will be my first automatics since I was kid.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Turtle SRP779K









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I pulled the trigger today on a SPB053... I hate the waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliff D (Nov 19, 2017)

Just found a vintage Citizen New Master in terrific condition. Stainless case, black dial . . . due in later this week.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

SRPB17


----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

Citizen Bn0110

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tletourneau (Dec 15, 2017)

I've got a Limited Edition Promaster Skyhawk A-T JY8068-56E on order. Looking forward to it.

https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-promaster-skyhawk-a-t/JY8068-56E.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sapphire SRPB05


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Took advantage of coupon codes to pull the trigger on both SKXA35 & SKX011. Classic Yellow and Orange divers to be enhanced with some new hand sets (and an OEM black bezel insert on the SKX011). These will both be quite common mods -- but I really needed to check these SKX boxes before the models disappear. Never know what Seiko will decide to stop making.


----------



## Daz_B (Dec 10, 2017)

hoping this will arrive within the next couple of days:


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Found this just browsing around...I'll throw it on this strap and see how I like it.


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

Currently, a Seiko LM 5606-7000 and a King Seiko 5625-7111


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just got this from New York online store
by leaf by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Deadsquiggles (Feb 23, 2017)

Just placed an order for an SKX007, and Strapcode Super Oyster, and bracelet removal tool.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

The emperor tuna will be joining the collection soon...can't wait.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Have an SBBN015 on the way, too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

I have this 6139-6010 coming, hoping to get the seiko logo fixed. Got a good price on it and the seller said its just serviced.















Also found this set of watches that i bought just for the 7A28. Not sure about the other watches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RayBani said:


> I have this 6139-6010 coming, hoping to get the seiko logo fixed. Got a good price on it and the seller said its just serviced.
> View attachment 12772029
> 
> View attachment 12772033
> ...


Sort of looks cool the way it is, its uniformly warped so it gives off a bit of a trippy and unique look, id leave it as part of the charm, great little watch, the quartz seiko is cool too..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

waiting for a coin edge bezel from Dr Seikostain, out of Poland, taking forever since ordered over holidays. kind of like waiting for a new watch. =) i have one of the demo pics of the bezel as my desktop and it's driving me crazy waiting for it, haha.


----------



## Renulin (Jan 3, 2018)

Ordered an SRP611J1 as a Christmas present for myself. I had Orients on my wishlist before even seeing a 4R36 orange-bezeled Made-In-Japan beauty like this was a thing. Seiko truly makes every type of watch under the sun. Going to be the third in my growing collection.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Skx007 incoming as well as a crystal/bezel insert kit from Dagaz. I’m still shopping for dial, chapter ring, and hands. Thinking about something along the lines of Planet Monster or skx/snow monster mashup. Just have to sort out the different chapter ring sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

A used SBBN037. Pics show a few marks from one angle but none from another. Decided to take a gamble as I haven't bought anything for about 6 months and was getting the shakes...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

SBDX001 on route from Switzerland to UK


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these beasts. I blame Stromboli for trying to decide between the 051 and the 053 and pushing me over the edge. :-d


----------



## AJamesP (Feb 6, 2015)

SKX007J - my first divers watch! Just ordered it from World of Watches. Now I have to find a bracelet for it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

sticky said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these beasts. I blame Stromboli for trying to decide between the 051 and the 053 and pushing me over the edge. :-d
> 
> View attachment 12779959


Very nice.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess it was just a matter of time, so took advantage of the cheapest price I've ever seen on this one. Ordered last night and already got DHL tracking this morning.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

*Double post, sorry all


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Kept saying I'd buy an MM300 this year if they get rid of the "MARINE MASTER" text.......

Ooops:







(image credit to resident member mfaraday)

Decided to go old dial GS instead of old dial MM300


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> Kept saying I'd buy an MM300 this year if they get rid of the "MARINE MASTER" text.......
> 
> Ooops:
> View attachment 12783781
> ...


Whats the model on this? I like it! I have a SBGA003 which is similar but spring drive. This one is a bit cleaner on the dial!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

panda-R said:


> Whats the model on this? I like it! I have a SBGA003 which is similar but spring drive. This one is a bit cleaner on the dial!


SBGR053!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seiko monster fever takin' me over. 2 ordered this week, PVD :-!:


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

After a lot of soul searching and patience, I found a nice used Campanola. Can't wait to get it on my wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

still waiting on a Seikostain bezel for my 773. no tracking for it stateside (it only tells me so much that it's left Poland as of 12/31/17) so i never know if i'm looking at tomorrow or two more weeks... such an old-school style wait. =)

and also just to torture myself more with another long wait i ordered a new second hand for my 775 mod update, from some place in the Netherlands =). i had a new second hand already, sitting around for 1+ years for when i updated the mod. but this newer one will match better, and the one i was holding on to actually has a tiny flaw (i was going to use it despite that, but now i won't have to!). i know this new one will be the better choice in the long run!


----------



## buffon.bj (Jun 7, 2015)

Pic borrowed from another user on this forum. The Citizen CTY57-1272, the first automatic The Citizen model. Got it for a really good price on Yahoo Auctions Japan. Going through Finnish Customs as we speak, will definitely post more pictures when it arrives


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



buffon.bj said:


> View attachment 12802657
> 
> 
> The Citizen CTY57-1272


Wow! |> That looks awesome! 

I was inspired to do some searching, here is a link to a great unboxing post with really detailed pictures:

*A Wolf in Sheep's Clothing!*

And her i one of those YouTube videos of the watch, where they turn it around slowly under bright lights!! :-d It looks fantastic!

*YouTube Video Review Citizen CTY57-1272*

Man o man, that is one NICE watch! Enjoy! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Been on a monster hunt and found this SRP581 Sea Monster for a great price.


----------



## buffon.bj (Jun 7, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Wow! |> That looks awesome!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I have had a slightly newer version for over half a year now, the NA000-59B:









I've loved the champagne-dialed model, but the black faced one looks just a bit more dramatic and beautiful. It just pops a bit more, maybe also because of the different bezel/dial shape. Having those two watches should make a cracking collection - though I do think a nice HAQ The Citizen could fit in well there, as well


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have been lusting after this one for sometime, and finally pulled the trigger....should have it later this week and very stoked!








Pic shamelessly stolen from the web...


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

A 5626 kingy. I'm actually quite nervous as I've never seen one in real life, hopefully I'll like it.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

7548-700A from December 1981...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I just got this in the mail today.
Very happy with the choice


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Couple of prizes incoming from my recent trip down the rabbit hole. Hopefully I'll have them by the end of the month


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

NOS Sea Monster arrived!


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

This! Stolen pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

I guess it is not in the mail any longer, I found this little monster hiding in my mailbox when I got home today!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Yet another SKX, my fourth: SKX009K from Jomashop for $179 coming in the mail for modding. 

Doing PADI turtle dial, navy blue bezel insert, blue AR coated double dome sapphire, signed crown, Strapcode Endmil, and signed bracelet clasp.


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

on hand today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP273


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just had to try this one. I envision this on a brown leather strap with contrast stitching. SNZG07J1. I think this version will be more versatile. I do like the 11J1 also.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

SNKL41, the baby, baby GS.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

edit: my 2nd package updated (waaaay late, from the afternoon) that it cleared customs, lol. about a 10 hour late update or something. no biggie there. now it's just into week 3"+" for the bezel.

harrumph.


----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

Just got my SKX007 last week. Wearing it constantly!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

CITIZEN "Dolphin Diver". I sold it but I've missed it . I found this NOS. Photos of incoming watch.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP273J


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SRP125J

I'm gonna change the hands & the second hand will be a red jet with a white contrail !
Switching the day/date discs to white also.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Yay, in strange twist, the bezel FINALLY arrived today, in a bizarre manner. i checked the tracking on my second hand, which was due today. the tracking says they tried to deliver it but no one was home. i was totally home, i didn't hear the mailman at all. so it was only 17 minutes from this point so i grabbed the 'salmon slip' and went out looking for the mailman, luckily he was just around the corner and i caught him. so i got my second hand.

then i go back to pick up whatever else was in the mailbox, and in there, is a weird _photocopy_ of a 'salmon slip' and my bezel package. weird as hell as i've never gotten a notification like this, so i went out looking for the mailman _again, _this time i didn't find him. it didn't matter anyway as i took the slip to the post office and they just had it there for me to take. for some reason they couldn't or wouldn't deliver it and i had to pick it up.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko SRP125J
> 
> I'm gonna change the hands & the second hand will be a red jet with a white contrail !
> Switching the day/date discs to white also.
> ...


 Fun Time is over. It didn't take too long either. I decided to leave the hr & min hands.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

SRPB11 (Blue Lagoon Turtle), it says out for delivery but I had it delivered to my office, should be there Monday but I am working from home :-(


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> SRPB11 (Blue Lagoon Turtle), it says out for delivery but I had it delivered to my office, should be there Monday but I am working from home :-(


I'd go get it !!


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

One was attempted delivery yesterday and I had to go to the post office and pick it up 









Well worth it


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

NYSCOTTY said:


> I'd go get it !!


Nah, not worth the trip, one more day won't kill me (at least I hope not).


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

I couldn't stop looking at those Orange Monsters and finally bought one. Paid more than I wanted to and it arrived yesterday. Unfortunately the Sea Monster has to go (see sig).

SRP309








Also poked a hole in my thumb sizing this bracelet. o|


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

well, not in the mail anymore, its arrived already :-d...

Kentex JMSDF quartz diver
promptly replaced the bracelet with a camo Bonetto
I quite like it, very confortable and it suits pretty well for me.


















I think they are discontinued, but can be snagged from yahoo Japan for a pretty decent price, as low as under 100$ used (you need to add fees and shipping though)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SRPC01J1


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

And ordered the SS bracelet too.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

SRPC01J1
Well I done did it. Ordered from relojesdemoda last night.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> SRPC01J1
> Well I done did it. Ordered from relojesdemoda last night.
> View attachment 12846083


Congrats, I did too, thanks to your link.
Now get this: a short while after pulling the trigger I checked Ebay.
Amazingly, there was a brand new Starlight being offered with a *20%* discount for a total of about 335€, from a dealer in France! What a deal! First, I thought, damn, I just bought this watch for 421€ (still a good deal) and now here it is for 86€ less, even. I briefly considered cancelling the order from Spain, but then I thought, I'll leave it, and I grabbed the one from France too (they had just one), since it was too good to pass up. I want to wait and see if maybe one of them doesn't include the Limited Edition box (maybe they both do or maybe they both don't?), and then decide which one to keep. Got lucky I guess! :-!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Congrats, I did too, thanks to your link.
> Now get this: a short while after pulling the trigger I checked Ebay.
> Amazingly, there was a brand new Starlight being offered with a *20%* discount for a total of about 335€, from a dealer in France! What a deal! First, I thought, damn, I just bought this watch for 421€ (still a good deal) and now here it is for 86€ less, even. I briefly considered cancelling the order from Spain, but then I thought, I'll leave it, and I grabbed the one from France too (they had just one), since it was too good to pass up. I want to wait and see if maybe one of them doesn't include the Limited Edition box (maybe they both do or maybe they both don't?), and then decide which one to keep. Got lucky I guess! :-!


Hi. That French deal sounds great. I take it Over the Rainbow is somewhere in the EU, and that is why you paid 421€. (I paid 334€ because I'm in SA). I just hope they don't take a week before they ship it, like they are doing with my other order. This one :








It looks like the box that comes with the relojesdemoda 01J1 is this :







Edit - Well I see the box they picture on the 01J1 page actually has the power reserve model in it. Guess we'll have to wait and see.

Cheers


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. That French deal sounds great. I take it Over the Rainbow is somewhere in the EU, and that is why you paid 421€. (I paid 334€ because I'm in SA). I just hope they don't take a week before they ship it, like they are doing with my other order. This one :
> View attachment 12846243
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!
Yeah, I live in Germany so shipping was 16.90€ (EU), watch was 405€ with the 10% deducted, normal price shown was 450€, plus shipping.
How the heck did you get it for 334€ to South Africa? International shipping is listed at 29.90€.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> SRPC01J1
> Well I done did it. Ordered from relojesdemoda last night.
> View attachment 12846083


 COCKTAIL TIME !!!!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Very nice!
> Yeah, I live in Germany so shipping was 16.90€ (EU), watch was 405€ with the 10% deducted, normal price shown was 450€, plus shipping.
> How the heck did you get it for 334€ to South Africa? International shipping is listed at 29.90€.


Yes, I did not include the shipping. Total was 334€ + 29.90€ = 363.90€. I did not have to pay the EU taxes, but will have to pay about 20% customs duties & vat, once the watch arrives in SA. So in the end I'll actually pay just slightly more than you did. I still have a Magrette Moana Pacific on the way as well, now I'll probably have to join the Abstinence Club, because I've gone completely overboard these last 2 months, and am in dire straits financially.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko Presage SPB069 “Moonlit Night” Blue Enamel Limited Edition. Thank you Toppers.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> Seiko Presage SPB069 "Moonlit Night" Blue Enamel Limited Edition. Thank you Toppers.


Very nice, great looking watch, stunning dial.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Yes, I did not include the shipping. Total was 334€ + 29.90€ = 363.90€. I did not have to pay the EU taxes, but will have to pay about 20% customs duties & vat, once the watch arrives in SA. So in the end I'll actually pay just slightly more than you did. I still have a Magrette Moana Pacific on the way as well, now I'll probably have to join the Abstinence Club, because I've gone completely overboard these last 2 months, and am in dire straits financially.


Oh, OK, that explains it, thanks.
Nah, don't worry . . . the next must-have will pop up soon.
Be glad you didn't just order the SPB069! :-d


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Very nice, great looking watch, stunning dial.
> View attachment 12846411


Agreed. Now all that is left is to see it in the metal on my wrist. Thanks to Instagram and Andrea at Toppers I found out that they had two left for sale minty fresh and new!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Have this discontinued Pre-owned JDM Alba coming in.


----------



## LoneWolf43 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey Gang! New to the site. Since I've started to get serious about collecting divers, I placed an order for a new Seiko SKX009J. Should be in the mail tomorrow.

Here's to speedy shipping from Amazon!

Smitty


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Blue Lagoon Turtle is here, Alpinist is on the way.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Randomly got a crazy deal on an used F100 on ebay and a good price on a well-used PMD56-2951 (to match my 2952) on Buyee this week. Listing photos.


----------



## GreenHazeIPA (Jan 6, 2018)

I have this one coming in tomorrow.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

This one is gonna be on my wrist next week i hope.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Well not in the mail but due in the next couple weeks for me. SBDY005 and SZSC005


----------



## slide13 (Mar 26, 2006)

SBDC053 arriving tomorrow. 

Have an SKX that I've had for years and always thought they were just a fantastic watch for the money. Have had Monsters in the past and recently a Turtle but I've never had a nicer Seiko. This one finally hit all the right notes for me to want to try one. Love the case shape, 20mm strap, coin edge bezel, and sapphire crystal. Been wearing a Sub for the last nine months so it'll be interesting to see what a nicer Seiko feels like...seems like it should be a good step up from an SKX and a fraction of the cost of my Sub.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just arrived SRPC13:









and a picture fom the internet...


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

I know I know. It's quite uncommon, and it is ugly to some, but guys this really was calling my name, and so I went for it 
Actually waiting for it, coming from Japan

P.S. Pic stolen from google images










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

ThaWatcher said:


> This one is gonna be on my wrist next week i hope.
> View attachment 12858075
> 
> View attachment 12858081


I kinda like those. Be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

A Pepsi Samurai. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


This is the exact same watch that made me fall in love with Seikos! Wearing mine today...

I hope you will enjoy yours in the best of health

Cheers


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

This one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

copperjohn said:


> A Pepsi Samurai. Couldn't help myself.


If I don't see an eBay coupon code in the next 4-5 days, I'm going to buy the same, SRPB53. I'll worry about a bracelet later. Now, do I want the SRPB49 as well to replace my SRP773 after my SRPA21 arrives on Wednesday? 
Those are the questions I am asking myself.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

With the size of your collection, I often wonder why you'd buy a movement with the 7S26 in it. I figured by now you would already own this one.



yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

Well I just fell down the Seiko hole. SKX007 on its way. I swore I wouldn't strictly based on how popular they are but I couldn't resist temptation.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Des2471 said:


> Just arrived SRPC13:
> 
> View attachment 12861249
> 
> ...


For reference, what size is your wrist? What are the actual measurements? Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> For reference, what size is your wrist? What are the actual measurements? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hi - wrist size 6.5 inches. The watch measures approx. 43mm across, 43mm from top to bottom in the midline (41mm at lugs), 13mm thick (of which about 2mm slightly domed crystal), 22mm lugs. It is a 'recraft' of the 1960s 6106-6430 size and has the same dimensions, I believe.

Please don't be put off by the dimensions. I was worried about them, but it wears really well, even on a smaller wrist. I don't like very large watches and this doesn't feel too big - especially with the short length. The dial size is very good. I've put mine on a 20mm brown leather strap, as I prefer a narrower width.

This teal/petrol blue colour is really beautiful (and the orange hand looks good) - much nicer in the flesh than in photos. I now know why I like it - it reminds me of the colour of one of my all-time favourite watches, the original 'Steve McQueen' Heuer Monaco 1133B - picture borrowed from the internet (although the Seiko is a little more green) :









These SRPC13s are quite hard to find (in this colour - there are others, such as SRPC09 in dark blue and other versions including a black and gold version too), but, if you can, I really recommend it. Here are a couple of youtube videos:











Cheers!


----------



## GreenHazeIPA (Jan 6, 2018)

So my MM300 (SBDX017) arrived a couple of days ago. ITS FREAKING AMAZING PEOPLE!!!!! I have a 7 1/4" wrist and it quite possibly could be the perfect watch for me. I love how it isn't a homage to anything, as it is a special watch by itself. 

So I was concerned about the height.....let me say its nothing like I thought it would be. It seems to wear on me, just a tad bit taller than my SKX007. The dial is small, but the case......oh that beautiful case wears just perfect that the small dial fits just perfect.

The craftsmanship and quality of this watch quite honestly is equal to if not nicer than my Explorer II (42mm). 

I am trying to have a 3 piece higher end watch collection and this is the second acquisition of my quest. Let me say, I am very pleased with this latest purchase and feel very grateful to have such an amazing watch for me.

Cheers


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Des2471 said:


> Hi - wrist size 6.5 inches. The watch measures approx. 43mm across, 43mm from top to bottom in the midline (41mm at lugs), 13mm thick (of which about 2mm slightly domed crystal), 22mm lugs. It is a 'recraft' of the 1960s 6106-6430 size and has the same dimensions, I believe.
> 
> Please don't be put off by the dimensions. I was worried about them, but it wears really well, even on a smaller wrist. I don't like very large watches and this doesn't feel too big - especially with the short length. The dial size is very good. I've put mine on a 20mm brown leather strap, as I prefer a narrower width.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great reply!

My wrist is 6.75" so it should be fine. Cushion cases are usually safe but I thought I'd ask since you have it on your wrist.

Thanks again!

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Thanks for the great reply!
> 
> My wrist is 6.75" so it should be fine. Cushion cases are usually safe but I thought I'd ask since you have it on your wrist.
> 
> ...


No problem at all - very happy to help. The cushion case on this is very comfortable - the sides are smooth and roll upwards so there is a smaller and comfortable footprint.

I am really enjoying this watch and if you can get one, I hope you will like it too.

They are a 'Limited Edition' and seem to be pretty much sold out - they also are not available in Japan (I asked a couple of suppliers there). I managed to find one in the Far East and I've had a couple of watches shipped over. If you want, PM me and I can tell you the seller's details if you wish. (I have no affiliation - just a WIS who has been helped by others on WUS and want to return the favour!)

The blue SRPC09* is also very nice, as is the black SRPC11* (I think you might find those online in US). There is also a gold case and a black PVD. (*Have a look at valuewatchguy's post number 5764 on this page):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-577.html

Cheers!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Rocat said:


> If I don't see an eBay coupon code in the next 4-5 days, I'm going to buy the same, SRPB53. I'll worry about a bracelet later. Now, do I want the SRPB49 as well to replace my SRP773 after my SRPA21 arrives on Wednesday?
> Those are the questions I am asking myself.


Macys had two different discounts for me. I tried one on at the Seiko outlet couples months ago. It was really nice, felt very comfortable.


----------



## manise (Jan 31, 2018)

I have the SRP779 (Pepsi) and the SRP789 (Coke) on the mail... the tracker said I shall receive them early next week... can't wait!! Then just need to get the PADI version to complete the Black/Blue and Red dial versions....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

manise said:


> I have the SRP779 (Pepsi) and the SRP789 (Coke) on the mail... the tracker said I shall receive them early next week... can't wait!! Then just need to get the PADI version to complete the Black/Blue and Red dial versions....


Youre on fire Man! great choices, ive got the batman, gilt 775, padi and blue 773, they seem to be breeding at my place too lol


----------



## ogbv (Jun 29, 2010)

Waiting for Seiko SKA781


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Still waiting for my srpc49 to ship and my sbdc059 is in the mail now.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Woohoo! After about three months and losing *at least* 300 YJ auctions, I finally won one this morning!!

And it was an important auction, as the watch is not for me, it is a Birth Year and Month watch for my younger brother!! :-D

For some reason I have a very hard time finding 1965 Seiko watches in decent condition. :-\ Maybe because so many were plated in that era, but I find it easier to find 1950's Seiko watches in decent condition!! :-O

Anyhow, here it is, a June 1965 Seiko Skyliner. Less than US$200, with a nice Seahorse on the back as a bonus. ;-)



































He is not much of a watch guy, so too bad that it is a handwind. :-( I hope he understands the spirit of the gift at least.

Also, he is a huge guy. Not quite as tall as I am, but much more muscular. His wrist must be at least 9 inches! :-* I'll get an extra long strap and maybe an extra long "Bund" strap so he can actually wear it if he wants. 

- Thomas

 .


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That Skyliner looks great!


----------



## freydaddy (Feb 8, 2018)

First Seiko purchase. PADI SNE435 eBay score.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

SRPB49 'Blue Samurai'. Just wondering when CrafterBlue's gonna release the rubber strap they've been teasing for them.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Should have one of these waiting for me at the post office this afternoon:


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

View attachment 12879297


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

I was on Yahoo! Japan auction site, and I impulsively bought these "white midnight" lumed Seiko 6217 style hands. :roll:

I bought them from the seller "cbjts050" and if I understood the garbled translation correctly, these "white midnight" hands are closer to the original lume than the "light green" ones they also sell. :think:

I don't even have a watch to use these on. ;-) But I'm sure I'll get an SBDC051/053 (or SPB051/053) eventually. 








- Thomas

*"Thomas, why didn't you just order a set from Yobokies??"*

Uh, I don't know! :-s

.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Well, DHL surprised me today with a Sunday delivery (never happened before)


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Since the Black ones are quite hard to get or quite pricy managed to find a white Stargate for a reasonable price so should be incoming in a few days


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Woohoo! I guess my luck has turned. 









I've won two auctions and made a forum purchase in the last week or so! 

Going the farthest back, about a week ago, I won this very hard to find 1999 Seiko 7S26 automatic diver, an SKX421 that is full titanium with a very distinct bezel and dial design, featuring silver outlined hour markers. The metal needs some re-brushing and polishing, and I'll repaint those bezel markers. But it should look good when I'm done, and I have "always" wanted one of these, but wasn't willing to pay the premium for one in excellent condition.

































Then just three days ago, I won this rarely seen Seiko 7002-8000 dress watch, also know as an SDS011. There are only three models in this family and I already have the gold-gold SDS014 and the silver-gold SDS009. The crystal is very rough, but I have two new ones coming from Cousins UK, along with gaskets for the crystal and bezel.








Click for *LARGER Image*​








Click for *LARGER Image*​








Click for *LARGER Image*​








Click for *LARGER Image*​

Here are the other two (seller's pics):

















And just two days ago, I bought this 50th Anniversary Limited Edition white-dialed Seiko Diver from "scullytime" on WUS, the 2017 Seiko SUN043. Another watch I have wanted since the day it was released, but at first I didn't have the spare money, then they were gone!! 
















Click for *LARGER Image*​








Click for *LARGER Image*​








Click for *LARGER Image*​








Click for *LARGER Image*​

I don't think I'll wear it on the white strap, but I will on the black SUN019 strap! 

















I am also planning on checking the availability of the SUN019 shroud and stainless steel bracelet. I know that "Elizabeth" seller from France has them on eBay, but maybe they are available from one of our other friendly Seiko parts sellers. (Probably for much less money!)

















Okay that's it for my "what's in the mail" post this week. The SUN043 should be waiting for me when I get home! 







 Woohoo!

- Thomas

.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Managed to get an SRPC13k1 on order, very excited!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New green monster will be my first 6r15


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

Long time lurker, seldom poster. I think that should change soon (now). 

I don't know what is wrong with me. I had been sleeping on Seiko for a long time. I don't know, maybe it was watch snobbery. Maybe it was because my exposure to Seiko had been 25 years ago as a teenager with a few Seiko quartz movements (in that $200 range) that I continually seemed to be unable to keep from getting dinged and scratched up (I had crystals that were illegible within a year!), maybe it was a combination between the two... but I hadn't given them a chance.

Then, as I was watching YT videos, I came across some of the SARB models, and my eyes were opened. Like a newly converted religious zealot, I jumped head long in, and have drank the kool-aide. 

That's my long way of explaining why I have a SARB017 Alpinist, SARB065 Cocktail-time, and a SRPC01J Starlight on the way... at the same time.

I've read that all three come with pretty inferior straps, so i've already got them girls some new shoes! Watchporn pics to be posted on arrival!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> New green monster will be my first 6r15


Yankee when is this one going to be released?


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

After quite a hiatus in watch buying (over a year...) I made the mistake of walking into a High Street jeweler's shop here in the UK and saw the SNE435 - the PADI solar, and it wormed its way into my affections - confirmed after a few repeat visits, but no way was I going to pay full UK retail for it (£350...), so I have one on the way from a seller in Hong Kong for less than half that amount. It'll be a nice alternative to my brace of SKX's (009 and 011), my Turtle SRP775, my SPORK, and my two automatic Premiers... and all the other watches I have... :roll:


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Just arrived today...

SRPB61K1


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

This came in today!


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Whats your first impressions? Mine is still in the mail hope to have it in a couple days


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

jasd said:


> Whats your first impressions? Mine is still in the mail hope to have it in a couple days


This is my first 3rd gen Monster and the indices gives the illusion that the dial is smaller compared to the 2nd gen with the teeth. The sunburst dial, silver accent on indices and the silver hour/minute hands makes it less of a tool watch and gives it a higher end look. I'm not too crazy about the cyclops but the black date wheel with the white surrounded window looks good. Chapter ring, dial and bezel is perfectly aligned on mine. Overall, I think the Jade Monster looks the most high end out of all the Monster variations.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Woohoo! More auction successes!









I won two YJ auctions this morning. This was the second one, a 1964 Seiko SilverWave 69799 "Diver".

I'm pretty sure from the seller's description this is going to show up with a "pinker" dial than the pictures show, but looking at the condition of the bezel and case-back, along with their assurance of good operation and bezel movement, I *think* (hope?) it was worth the US$600 I had to bid for it.









It will be more like US$650 with fess and shipping, but I've always wanted one of these (well, since you vintage guys turned me onto the model) and this looked my best opportunity in many years.







(Maybe even "too good to be true?)



































I liked how the seller made big deal about what good condition the NATO strap was!







Like that was going to make a big difference...

****************************************************

Okay, my first acquisition of the morning, and to me really more satisfying, as this unusual (at least in my experience) Seiko AGS dress watch.

I love numerals on the dial, and already have lots of kinetics and a YT02A energy supplier, and I had never seen this model before, and it was supposed to be unused, so for thirty bucks how could I say "No"??


































Also a plus, I'm about 80% sure the hands and dial numerals are silver, not the gold tone that shows in most of the seller's photos. I think the gold is a reflection of something, perhaps they thought it would add value??? (Stupid)

Oh, and the seller was worried about the capacitor's capacity because if he shook the watch for a minute, it would only run for about 15 minutes.







Shake a Seiko kinetic for 1 minute!? I'm surprised it ran at all!







In any case I am very familiar with switching out those old "crap" capacitors for the newer 6-month components.









*One more thing!* I have no idea what the production date for this might be, not even what "era".







Could a Seiko history expert out there give me some idea? The styling and hang-tag looks so old, and it is an AGS, but I think it might be newer than I think. Thank you for any help you can provide.

- Thomas

.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Just purchased from another forum member (not my photos)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Just in from Japan yesterday
I love it.
Wasn't sure how I was going to feel about the Cyclops because I love my 2nd gen orange monster without Cyclops but it doesn't bother me at all









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

The obligatory SKX 009 is en route. No pics needed.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Just Purchased an srp641 as it is a discontinued model and prices seem to be shooting up. That time teller guy also pushed me over the edge with his review. It will be interesting to compare this to the ninja tuna I have coming in as well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Two watches headed to me from Japan sellers:

Gen 3 Blue Monster en route. I've always wanted one.

Also a SARB035 just for the hell of it.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Does a Boldr Voyager count? It has a Seiko movement in it. This will be my first micro brand and am looking foward to getting it in. On its way from Hong Kong as I type.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenArch (Dec 23, 2017)

Finished up today and will be sent my way tomorrow.

Duarte at NEWW was great to work with.

Can't wait to see it in person.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

JonFrankMc said:


> Finished up today and will be sent my way tomorrow.
> 
> Duarte at NEWW was great to work with.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Which hand set is that? Thanks.


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Just bought a SARA003, thinking whether should I pull a trigger on a SARB017 or not. My wife will definitely kill me if I do lol


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Just arrived today.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDC053 via Seiya Japan.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Can't believe I'm posting this but this... (not my pic obv) is in the mail. Feels like a legend is incoming. 

SBBN031


----------



## GoldenArch (Dec 23, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Looks great. Which hand set is that? Thanks.


Thanks!

My understanding is that they are yobokies plongeur hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I have an Arnie on the way from Japan. It has cleared customs and I've paid the import duty (plus a handling fee to Parcelforce of £25!) but as I'm away from home at present, it's not scheduled for delivery until 12th March ;(


----------



## moorman (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Got one of these incoming from Duty Free Island:


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

I just received this one today.


----------



## RayBani (Jan 24, 2011)

I have this flightmaster coming that i have never seen before. I have only seen the 200m Black, White/blue and Gold ones. Its coming from italy so mayby its like those Italian tunas, only sold there.









Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Just ordered this last night to replace my work watch (Hamilton Khaki auto) that has been having condensation issues. Also fills the hole left in my collection from my SNZF that I gifted to my brother in law. (he didn't have a watch for my wedding day)








Not my picture obviously...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6105-8000


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Finally arrived, Seiko Sara003.









Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Arriving tomorrow with both bracelet and rubber.


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

My sarb035 will be here Saturday. Had to get it as it was discontinued


----------



## ianbuckley (Mar 1, 2018)

Citizen cc9008-50e bought this week.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Unable to upload pic. Bummer. Pic is of a new-to-me SARG011.


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a SARX0035 black dial baby grand in the mail, and an SRPC01 Starlight, and my replacement or alignment fixed SBDC051 62mas diver.

But this just arrived today, SARW025:










And now my 6r27 Trifecta is complete: SARW025, SARW013 Urushi, SARW035 enamel. Next to impossible to shoot all 3 properly in the same photograph, as the black and white dials need different exposures. But I'll try on a cloudy day.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk BJ7017-09E, fresh off the plane yesterday from Hong Kong:










Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

SARB017 from Seiyajapan expected in tomorrow!

Plan on swapping strap for distressed leather nato right off the bat.


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Sbdx 017


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Got two packs today :

One used SKX399 from Ben, twin cities (thanks Ben, it's gorgeous), and my totally serviced 6309-7049 (japan suwa) from Spencer Klein, even more gorgeous.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

plus the spare parts I will use in my mod projects in the very next days...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From last week, two orders in transit. One SARB017 and a Samurai Special Edition Pepsi.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just ordered the SARB035 this morning.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

My SARB017 showed up and it was as beautiful as advertised! 

For some reason the attachment program on this site is not working or I would post up some pictures. Seiya had free shipping on this watch and it arrived from Japan to the US in a matter of only a few days. Definitely cannot say enough good things about how smooth a transaction there was buying this watch from his store.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

These.....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

DEUCE !!!


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Just received a Seiko SARB017 mid last week.










Just picked up a SEIKO SKX009k2 a couple days ago on eBay during the 20% off discount/promotion. It was shipped a few hours after. So it may not be technically in the mail yet since it was on the weekend in the sellers country. It's in the place between the seller and the mail system putting the package into circulation. Here is a picture of the SKX009K2 courtesy of Amazon.ca


----------



## sam h (Dec 2, 2017)

I've got a SARK011 just ordered from Chino Watches in Japan. I really like the enamel dial version that was a limited release but that one is rare and a bit outside my budget. This is my first $1000+ watch and I think it rounds off my beginner collection (which is all Seikos) which includes the Cocktail Time re-release (for a dress watch) and a Pepsi Turtle (for a dive watch). Now I have a brown leather strap chrono for a casual white-face non-dive watch.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

so excited.... one of my dream watch is coming.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Hey, I won another Yahoo Japan auction! And for a watch I've been trying to get for some time. 







|>

I have a very complete Seiko Alpinist collection, going all the way back to the black Laurel Alpinist, including an example of almost every model going forward until they went digital.

After the beautiful creamy SARB013, black 015 and green 017 Alpinists, Seiko really lowered the bar with some SKX cased models like the SARB059 and a confusing group of black-out versions, SARB061 and SARB063 and ??? 







:roll:

I picked up an SARB059 at a good price, but the black-out models kept selling for ridiculous amounts. 







o|

The "best" of the black-out models seems to be the SARB063, as it was a fairly limited edition that came on a black steel bracelet, but also came with a nylon "bund" style strap that is a good choice for a real "Alpinist" watch.

And that is the model I just won the auction for, a 2012 Seiko SARB063 6R15 Alpinist LE! 







:-!

































Not brand new, seller rated as "B" grade but it looks good enough for me! Comes with the original box, maybe the hang tag is hidden under the cushion!! 







:think:

I'm going to wear it and bang it around myself, so I don't mind if I am not the first! 







:-d

More pics when it gets here, I promise! 







;-)

- Thomas

.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

This one. Still in customs, waiting for them to release it to me.


----------



## yerwol (Jun 15, 2017)

I have an Alpinist with a strapcode oyster bracelet coming in tomorrow!


----------



## MurcusB (Dec 2, 2017)

Srpa21 Padi Turtle. Needed a blue one to go with my black mod.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

yerwol said:


> I have an Alpinist with a strapcode oyster bracelet coming in tomorrow!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

JDM Seiko Elnix + a NOS faceted crystal !

Supposedly running good, but I may rebuild it.


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

sam h said:


> I've got a SARK011
> 
> View attachment 12968973


When you get it, I'd love to see some wristshots. Especially with long sleeves. I've been eyeballing this thing for a few months but concerned on the height.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Can you guess ??
Receive today







.
.
.







.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Got it ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.







.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Is it a
SARX ?
MM
GS
TWSS
LMAO
.
.
.
.
NO !
Beautiful SARB !


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

This should be here tomorrow (SNE445). I know I'm a little late to the party on these, but I love the dial and figured I'd grab one while they're still available.


----------



## spleenandideal (Mar 11, 2018)

Hopefully an SKX007K arrives tomorrow. It'll be my third, and will be used as my second mod attempt.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

I've got this one today great fitting and quality.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

larand said:


> This should be here tomorrow (SNE445). I know I'm a little late to the party on these, but I love the dial and figured I'd grab one while they're still available.


Are these being discontinued too?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

appleb said:


> Are these being discontinued too?


I haven't heard anything, but they're starting to sell out in a few places.

Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Doubt that it will be in the mail yet but I've just ordered one of these bad boys.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Just procesessed through International Sorting at JFK.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Just receive this big bad diver:







Orient Poseidon









I traded for two old watches... Gonna polish and adjust the metal strap and enjoy this bad boy...


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Inbound from Tokyo


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

New crystal came in on my Citizen Super Auto Dater SADS 51202-Y in the front-loading X-case:

While the watch itself is pretty hard to find...the crystal is even harder!

Of interest this is the same model as the Citizen Super Jet Auto Dater 39 Jewel ring rotor automatic. I wonder if this was the export version.

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on a Seiko ProspeX PADI Turtle, & @ a good price !!


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

Seiko Samurai SRPC07. Love that orange dial!! Now I Need to find a nice orange rubber strap for it.


----------



## NickW96 (Mar 14, 2014)

I couldn't resist this beautiful blue dial so I made an offer on the bay and won! Really excited to see this dial irl. 
Also the first vintage watch i bought in about a year, before that I bought approximately one watch every couple of days...


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

I have gone a bit bonkers purchasing Seiko dive watches lately - I recently acquired a Seiko SBEX001, SLA017, SUN043, SRP453, SRPC49K1 Black Series, and I am expecting an SBDB011 tomorrow. One can never have too many Seiko watches.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Just received shipment notification email a couple hours ago of a SEIKO SKX011j.







stock photo.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

SSGMT said:


> I have gone a bit bonkers purchasing Seiko dive watches lately - I recently acquired a Seiko SBEX001, SLA017, SUN043, SRP453, SRPC49K1 Black Series, and I am expecting an SBDB011 tomorrow. One can never have too many Seiko watches.


Its OK m8. Some problems are not fixed with therapies but multiple watches. Rofl

Kidding. I am going the same way, slowly but going. 

This is sickness.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Sports 150 #SGF146 "Salesman Sample", complete & running !

I couldn't pass this up & @ a real bargain price. The dial color really lured me in.
I just stumbled on it last nite & had to have it. I never knew this model existed.
It has "SAMPLE" stamped on the caseback.
A few fine scratches here & there, but so what !





















Cheers !!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Srp775j1

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*How to win watch auctions on Yahoo Japan? Throw money!*









Ha-ha-ha, right?









Okay, I did spend some good money on my first acquisition this morning, but I don't think it was WAY out of line!









I thought I had a King Seiko Hi-Beat already, but it has a blue dial with misaligned hour markers, and stopped working the second day I wore it.

And I thought I had bought a King Seiko Certified Chronometer once, but it wouldn't wind when it arrived and I had to send it back for a refund.

So when I saw this early example (1969?) of a King Seiko Hi-Beat Certified Chronometer, that is also a sexy 45-8010 no day/date version, I decided I HAD to have it.









I even "bought" the whole business about "only the first year" having the "Superior" text on the dial and medallion.

It sure LOOKS good, it LOOKS very original and unpolished, so I just kept bidding higher and higher until it was mine!!

















Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
I hope it's on the up and up, if you have anything (good or bad) to tell me, feel free!









-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

Okay, no where near as much was spent on my second pick-up this morning, but it was a beautiful old antique as well as another Birth Month / Birth Year watch for my younger brother that I may (or may not) give to him!









I think there was really only three serious rounds of bidding, than the minutes drifted by and "Ding!" I owned it. Woohoo!









It is a June 1965 Seiko Skyliner 6222-8000, in seemingly very good shape, on a 3rd parry bracelet.












































At US$130 plus fees and shipping it wasn't "cheap" but it wasn't too painful either!

Okay, that's all for today. I'm sure glad tomorrow is payday!









- Thomas

.


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Eagerly awaiting this discontinued beauty. (It is going to take a while, though, because it is coming all the way from India.)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SRP775


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> So when I saw this early example (1969?) of a King Seiko Hi-Beat Certified Chronometer, that is also a sexy 45-8010 no day/date version, I decided I HAD to have it.
> 
> ...


Was the watch renewed? Is it in the original condition?


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Taking a step "backwards" from my blue Turtle. Got an SKX009 on the way to scratch my Pepsi itch.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Good call, Pokey! I've been tempted to do just that for the past year. Had both a 777 and a 773. Loved the blue on the 773 but just can't have two of the same thing. Blue went away. Thought about the Pepsi turtle but realized it's still the same tricky trap. The 009 with its 7s movement and rattle bracelet, pepsi bezel and over-all simple but unique enough case shape is definitely on my list.


----------



## Alphasports (Mar 22, 2018)

Just pulled my 40-year-old 6309-7049 diver out of the bottom of the drawer (actually the jeweller's envelope where it's been since coming home from its last service however many years ago (unworn ever since!). Anyway forgot how much I loved it at the time, lots of miles on that baby. Just ordered a cheapo SBDL051 solar chronograph from Seiya to celebrate the anniversary. Actually more to test the import duties into Canada from Japan! If not outrageous will order a SBBN031 Tuna...too cool.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



burns78 said:


> Was the watch renewed? Is it in the original condition?


Not directly specified, but the impression was that it was in original condition, not refurbished and not polished.

Whether that is true or not is another question! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## Cagey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Just ordered a SARB035 from Seiya. I wasn't planning on getting another watch just now but couldn't resist. Now the wait begins


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

won auction this morning .. very very stoked about getting this one..


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

Just picked up a used SARB017 on ebay. I own 2 other Seikos (SNXF05 and SKX013), but this is going be my first "real" watch that I've bought since I've started getting more invested in the watch game.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a black Samurai on the way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Finally pulled the trigger on an SRP777. Arrived today from an Ebay seller. Got lucky with a nice example.
This is a great watch. I'm loving it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yay. so for a couple weeks i wrestled with a weird urge to get something "new", something that's not a Seiko.

after a scarily short deliberation i decided, yes, i would go for a Baltic Shield, and ended up just pulling the trigger on one tonight. grey dial.

so while it's not a Seiko, it still has a Seiko in it (NH35), so, oddly enough, it's still a Seiko. =) but this is well and good because there will be no questions in it's operation. due to the Seiko DNA i feel i'll probably sneak pics of it in here. sssshhh.

definitely this will be the thickest watch i'll have owned, and it's definitely on the big side for me in general but i think it's similar in size to my biggest 2 Seikos so I think I'll be fine. but mainly i went for it on that killer lumed bezel and mil-look. it's both my first lumed bezel and first ceramic bezel, and i guess first 'limited/numbered' watch.

fun times. last watch purchase was Jan 2017.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

MM300 new from Seiya. One of the last ones out there new, very much looking forward to it.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Woohoo! More weekend YJ auction wins! 









For the foreseeable future, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for lunch! 









The first acquisition was a great combination of desirable features. When Seiko brought out this updated line of solar powered "professional" divers in 2016, each color variation came in two sizes; a "men's" version at 44.1mm x 52.6mm x 12.4mm (SBDJ009, SBDJ011 and SBDJ013) and a "women's" version at 38.8mm x 46.5mm x 11.2mm (SBDN015, SBDN017 and SBDN019).

Given my preference for 38mm watches, I immediately thought *"To heck with that 44mm version, if I buy one of these I'm getting the 39mm size!!"*

And then Seiko brought out fairly limited (1500 and 1200 unit) PADI versions that was quite restrained (SBDJ015 and SBDN035). No red/blue "Pepsi" bezel, no awful cyclops, just a red-outlined minute hand and red hour tics on the chapter ring, along with the PADI text on the dial. Full Titanium with Dia-Shield coating, including the bracelet. Solar V157/V147 movements with a claimed 10 month power reserve. List price 70,000 yen.

And one of the 39mm SBDN035 watches came up for auction, in "grade A" condition, and I bought it for US$350 (before fees and shipping). So I think it's a win-win-win-win! I got one of these nice solar divers, I got the perfectly sized 39mm version, I got the limited edition PADI model, and after fees and shipping I got it for 40% off!! 









































It will go well with my other "professional specs" Seiko Solar Titanium Divers, my 2007 SBCB007 and 2006 SBCB009:

















-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

My second pickup was a more subdued occasion, I saw an example of a watch I already own, that was in better condition cosmetically, and I figured if I could pick it up cheaply, I would go for it.

So for US$50 (including fees!) I grabbed this 2000 Seiko "Jewel Fish" SBCT001. It's another solar watch, with some calendar and 24 sub-dials.

































Okay, that's all from last weekend! 









- Thomas

.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Citizen BN0000-04h incoming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Okay, yet another YJ auction win.* I know, I know, I need to slow down! 









Especially since I already have about FIVE of these Seikomatic-R watches! 

But this one was only eighty bucks after fees (US$80), and it is a 1965 "first year" model, with the mid-range but very interesting 30-jeweled 8306 movement where every jewel really does something.

And sure, I already have a 1965 Seikomatic-R 8306-8001, but this one is a 1965 Seikomatic-R 8306-8000!!! Bwa-ha-ha-ha! I'm MAD, simply MAD!! 









Not to mention it looks to be in very good condition, with a few scratches here and there and some dial damage at the edge between 12 and 2. I think I'm going to mix up some silver/white paint and touch up the dial myself! I like a challenge! 

















































Okay, I really have to stop buying more watches and start opening my backlog of Buyee Boxes! 

Wish me luck! 









- Thomas

.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Woohoo! More weekend YJ auction wins!
> 
> ...


Nice buys especially that jewelfish,I recently picked up the Audrey model.
Good to know I'm not the only one that is addicted to YJ....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

The wait is over. Here it is!


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

What model is this Citizen ?
Is it new ?
I love it !


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

SRP637


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This....Stars and Stripes 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Received the sbdx001 a couple of weeks ago - the sbbn031 just arrived 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Seiko Nano Universe Pilot








(Not my pic, of course, it's still in the mail)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

I just came back from customs


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*New Nighthawk in formation
*


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Just picked up the SPB051 from the forum. Can't wait to post pics.


----------



## Sayco (Feb 1, 2018)

I ordered a SNK619K1 off of Ebay last week. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

I've got an SBBN025 Darth Tuna on the way, landing tomorrow! Here is to hoping there aren't any issues.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Picked up a minty SKZ323 white Stargate from a forum member....arriving in today's mail supposedly.

I've been on the lookout for a white diver....preferably with the 4 o'clock crown!!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Wow, a surprise Yahoo Japan auction win!









*I saw this "SA" grade limited edition come up for sale, and with a couple of days left no one had bid yet, so I threw in a reasonable, if slightly low-ball, bid.*









*I had to get up early this snowy Saturday morning*







*to monitor that last hour of the auction, and was amused that no one had yet beat my bid.Ah, the old "wait until the last minute and then crush him" trick! *







* Oh, how many times have I seen that!But I fed the birds (and squirrels) in my back yard, made a pot of strong freshly-ground coffee, and sat back in front of the computer.

I had the little timer window open from the Yahoo auction page, even though I use Buyee to actually watch the auction, and I futzed around the Internet while I kept an eye on the countdown.

With just a few minutes left, I checked the auction and WHAT? I was still the only bidder!*








*Too good be true maybe, but as the last minutes wound down I kept refreshing the page until the auction was over, and I won!?!*









*Well, I hope it ends up being "real", but for now it looks I own one of the 2018 Seiko SARY089 Sakura Fubuki "Star Bar" Limited Edition watches! Woohoo!*













































*I like how my blue SRPC01J Star Bar came in a blue "plush" box and now this one comes in a brown "plush" box!







They make me feel warm and fuzzy inside!

It's not brand new, the seller says they wore it a few times, but it looks good enough for me!

More pictures when it gets here, I'm psyched!*









*- Thomas

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i basically only do 1 watch buy a year now, so i'm always posting strap buys in here, since i basically get them for my collection of overwhelmingly Seiko...

i haven't even been heavily into Natos lately, i've kind of always collected them, and have way too many... just bought 5 more, lol. 3 from Watchgecko, 2 from C&B. some stripes, some solids, different constructions/finishes. a pretty diverse group. so, yea, just waiting on those right now. C&B should be here pretty quick, WatchGecko i didn't do the good shipping so, maybe 2 weeks on the long end.


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Got a Sarb035 coming from Japan! 

Couldn't pass up the opportunity to get one new still with them being discontinued and all. 

Broke my no new watch this year rule... again...


----------



## G_MC (Mar 17, 2013)

Been lurking here for years but not posted so apologies if this is in the wrong forum. Anyways, this is on it's way to me now. 
Within a couple months of being same age as I am, and has the 9 faceted crystal glass rather than the 5 faceted versions that seem more common.
I'm not 100% on the bracelet though. Although I have nothing against it, I cant help thinking that one of Watchgecko's Chamfered 5 link bracelets would set off the faceted crystal nicely. 
Am I proposing sacrilege or would other people agree?


----------



## GRAW (Oct 18, 2015)

Seiko Giugiaro SHIPS SBEE00F limited edition incoming!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SARB065


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> i basically only do 1 watch buy a year now


ha, joke's on me. I just got a Karlskrona Baltic Shield last month, and now...

i knew about the Scurfa ND513RD coming... something unlike anything in my largely Seiko collection. quartz, no date, 'vintage lume', sub-style, 20mm; 40mm... they launched a couple days ago, i just found out, and i impulsed. So finally not a Seiko, but... yea. and I think they already shipped it too. it's been like, an hour, maybe. =)


----------



## skydog (Feb 1, 2014)

SNKP23 Recraft

Waiting for this baby to land in the next few days.

I don't understand why I had to have this style of watch as I'm very much a "Diver / Sport" watch type of guy. It's not an impulse buy as I've been resisting the urge to buy for the last couple of months. Now I've pulled the trigger I'm strangely relieved and anticipating a long and pleasant union!


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

skydog said:


> SNKP23 Recraft
> 
> Waiting for this baby to land in the next few days.
> 
> ...


I've been trying real hard not to buy the same one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Me too! First one sold because I messed up the case, second sold for profit, this one on its way will be the keeper!



Time Seller said:


> SARB065


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> i haven't even been heavily into Natos lately, i've kind of always collected them, and have way too many... just bought 5 more, lol. .


went out to the mailbox knowing the C&B was delivered, but i was surprised by the WatchGecko package as well, which didn't have tracking and i expected next week. somehow it flew. so i got the rare 'forget about it and it arrives way early' thing that occasionally happens.

















these are: 
C&B Supreme, Midnight 22mm, the dark blue, brushed
WatchGecko militaire, grey/orange 20mm, satin
WatchGecko militaire, maroon/white/ 22mm, satin
C&B premium, bond stripe 20mm, brushed
WatchGecko 141 nato, purple, 22mm, satin


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*OH NO! :-O I WON!*

Has this ever happened to you? It has happened to me three or four times over my long career as a watch action bidder!









What happened this time is I saw a very beat-up Seiko Kinetic black and gold SKJ004P put up for sale on Yahoo Japan.

It was in terrible condition and the seller mentioned it did not function and he could not even get the crown to turn.

But the bracelet, which can be harder to find than the watch itself, was listed at 17.5 cm long, so I was interested.

The price when I noticed it was US$24, so I told myself to check it out when the auction was close to closing.

Well, with about a minute left, someone raised the bid by 500 yen, which bumped the closing time to about 5 minutes. And the original bidder C***8***W bid 500 yen higher almost immediately, which bumped the auction closing time to about 10 minutes.

9 minutes later another bidder raised the bid by 500 yen, and again C***8***W beat the bid by 500 yen almost immediately,which pushed the bid close time to about 10 minutes.

As I watched from the sidelines, this happened over and over...









With less than 2 minutes left another bidder beat C***8***W bid by 500 yen, and C***8***W immediately beat their bid by 500 yen, pushing the bid time back about 10 minutes...

With less than 2 minutes left another bidder beat C***8***W bid by 500 yen, and C***8***W immediately beat their bid by 500 yen, pushing the bid time back about 10 minutes...

With less than 2 minutes left another bidder beat C***8***W bid by 500 yen, and C***8***W immediately beat their bid by 500 yen, pushing the bid time back about 10 minutes...

This went on for about an hour, and the bid was up to 10600 yen. The bid time got below one minute and no one was bidding!









I decided I would push good old C***8***W one last time, so I bid 11000 yen, fully expecting C***8***W to out bid me.









I went about my day at work.







Today I was Photoshopping a group of our push button dispenser to have Pantone Process 7 C blue push-buttons, as well as Green, Red and Yellow push-buttons.

Eventually I went back to check on that auction and...

*OH NO! :-O I WON!*





















































Oh well, I don't have a Seiko SKJ004P, so it's okay!









- Thomas

.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Woohoo! Sweetheart Seiko Seller Satisfaction!*

Can you believe it? A non-auction purchase!








No 5% "auction service" fees! 5% on US$1000 is FIFTY freeking dollars!!









No consolidation fees, and no exorbitant EMS Shipping costs! You'd think you'd get a much better deal having multiple watches shipped at once, but







!!

And those "big boxes" *always* get inspected by US Customs, and the auction service declares everything as "Luxury Watches" if you don't edit the invoice, which can lead to delays and big Import taxes as well.









But with this seller,* free shipping* and the packages seem to slide right by the Customs man!









And this warm-hearted seller ships the same day you order, and usually offers excellent prices. In fact on the watch I bought, which is sold out most everywhere, and being offered on eBay for US$1400, he is still selling for his original US$1058 price!









So, who is this sensational seller? Well, sorry to say, that will have to remain my secret.







You don't just give away information like that!

But here are some pictures from his website, of my new watch that should arrive at my "Midwest Mansion" on the next day or so.

















Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
Wow, I was despairing as to whether or not I would find one of these, as I LOVE super-light Titanium watches, and also love the smaller size watches. I would always shake my head when folks would flip their SBCZ005 Gray Ghost because it was "too light"?!? How can a watch be too light?









Anyhow, thanks for reading another one of my long-winded "watch in the mail" posts. I hope you enjoyed it, and I'm sorry I could not reveal my secret Seiko seller!









- Thomas

.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

What's one more...?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

My first Seiko.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*OH NO! :-O ANOTHER WON!*

Oops!







Actually this was less of a mistake and more of a pleasant surprise.

14 years ago I wanted one of these SKZ207 White Atlas watches to pursue a SKZ2xx mod that I wanted to create. I thought the original black bezel / black dial, blue bezel / blue dial and silver bezel / white dial color schemes were really boring!

But I envisioned a combination that I thought of as a "nautical" color scheme, where I could combine elements from each watch and make my "Yacht Master"!
















With the blue bezel from the SKZ209 and the yellow hands off the SKZ211, I thought my SKZ207 based Yacht Master looked pretty good!









But buying three watches just to use the bezel off one and the hands off another was just too expensive.

Recently however, I noticed I could buy the blue bezel and the yellow hands separately from those expensive European Seiko parts sellers.








So when this example was sitting at 16500 yen with an hour or so to go, I threw in a 17000 yen bid and then forgot all about it.

Surprisingly, when I checked back later, I had won!




















































Of course, the way things go, I immediately went to eBay to buy the bezel and hands, and they are *"out of stock"*!!









Sigh... Sometimes you just can't win...









- Thomas

.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> SARB065


 COCKTAIL TIME !!!


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *OH NO! :-O ANOTHER WON!*
> 
> ...


That's going to look great!!! Contact the seller, you may be surprised what they could do for you.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Currently a blue Bellmatic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Yeaaaa! :-D I've been looking for this!*

"This" being an Seiko SKX025 Pepsi 7S26-0050 in good condition.









A very early acquisition in my WIS career was a lovely white dialed SKX027.
















Ever since then, I have trying to "round out" my 7S26-0050 collection. I never saw them come up for sale though, most folks don't go for this series with its meager 100m water resistance, 37mm case size and bi-directional bezel.

But when I got into Yahoo Japan I would see some now and then; but usually in terrible condition, or at ridiculously high prices. However, I did recently get a decent black SKX023.
















And this morning I found a really nice looking Pepsi SKX025 posted for 15000 yen and NO bidders. So with one minute left, I did the right thing.




















































Too bad it came on that Z20 strap and not the bracelet, but this in much better condition than most I see, and at a reasonable price, so I am quite happy!









Wow, I have been on a *ROLL* this weekend!!









- Thomas

.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Nice! Another PADI Limited Edition, and one of the better ones, IMHO!* :yes:

I have been looking at these 6RMAS Seiko Homages, and I even ordered a set of 62MAS style hands a few weeks ago, in anticipation of picking up a black SBDC051.

But when the PADI version came out, with the wavy-textured blue gradient dial, the blue anodized bezel and red-outlined minute hand, I was strongly drawn to that model as the one I should buy. 

But prices were all over the place, from about US$700 to over US$1000! 9zsmMNF And since I knew I would be putting it on that eBay US$165 bracelet, that made it a "too expensive" proposition. :no:

But a couple of weeks ago I noticed an example on Yahoo! Japan that had a fairly reasonable BIN "Prompt Decision" price, so I put it on my "watch" list. (I love that they call it that!  )

No one wanted it for the first 6-day auction period, nor during the second 6-day auction period. It was listed a "New Goods" and the (suspiciously blurry?) pictures certainly showed it with all the tags and in the proper box. 

Then that auction ended. Too bad, I thought, the price was pretty good. But the next day it was relisted as a bidding auction, instead of just a "Prompt Decision" item. :devil:

I bid on it this morning, had to re-bid just twice to beat my competitors, and ended up winning the bid for a total of US$615 (after Buyee fees and such).

Well, I hope it really is "New Goods" because that is a darn good price for one of these! :thumbsup:



































I guess I'll wait until I hold it in my hands before I order that bracelet. opcorn:

Sigh... okay, I've had my fun, I guess it is time to go mow the lawn! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

2 watches!!

One of these beauties, I hardly buy or keep chronographs, they always get sold however this has always been playing on my mind and this will be here for a long time! SSC019 non-prospex. No bracelet on mine but I dislike the center polish on the links anyway and a decent price at £130! Just need to find a nato!








And the final watch is a modded skx009, it's almost my perfect mod watch, one part needs changing on it and it's exactly how I would have it so I had to pounce on it! Keep an eye out on wruw threads for it soon! Anyone selling an oem skx009 insert in the UK or Europe, pm me please


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Next one, first saw it on regina ongs Instagram, the snxa11 salmon dial Seiko 5! Took me a while to find one, this one is listed as used but like new, box and full bracelet including links included! Was an auction at £20 but I just messaged and bought it for a decent price!

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Sethcat (Jun 3, 2018)

Ebay is having a 20% off everything coupon today.

code: PICKDADSGIFT

So I ordered a SKX009K1 from Jomashop. $132 shipped.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of these is on the way from Japan.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

This is on its way.. stuck in customs 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP481 mini-Snow Monster, from the recent eBay discount period


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

After long study and comparison, finally pulled the trigger on both the SARY075 and SBDC031.
Just have to stay calm now and patiently wait for the delivery in about 2 weeks time directly from Japan.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

.... deleted double post .....


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm a bit confused as to why Seiko and Citizen are being lumped together. Citizen/Miyota is an adequate manufacturer.

They produce, with decent skill, established technologies. They're not a Seiko, an innovator, and they're not a Casio, likewise, an innovator, both in their fields.

My most recent purchase was a Casio GPR-B1000, because it's worthwhile, technologically. Seiko, also, has been a horological innovator. Citizen?

Why should I respect them? Just because they're from the same country as Seiko and Casio? I must be missing something...


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Trailhead23 said:


> I'm a bit confused as to why Seiko and Citizen are being lumped together. Citizen/Miyota is an adequate manufacturer.
> 
> They produce, with decent skill, established technologies. They're not a Seiko, an innovator, and they're not a Casio, likewise, an innovator, both in their fields.
> 
> ...


Hi. Well there is Citizen's Eco-Drive. An innovation that means a cell can be charged from any light source, solar and artificial, and solar cells could be hidden under the dial, and didn't have to be part of it. There are other innovations like the world's 1st multi-band atomic timekeeping watch. See wiki for more innovations - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizen_Watch.


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Well there is Citizen's Eco-Drive. An innovation that means a cell can be charged from any light source, solar and artificial, and solar cells could be hidden under the dial, and didn't have to be part of it. There are other innovations like the world's 1st multi-band atomic timekeeping watch. See wiki for more innovations - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizen_Watch.


Thanks! I didn't know they did it 'first,' since it's been around so long, and they are hardly, despite what the wiki article says, pioneers in this field, to this day.

All of the watch companies that wanted to have used solar cells and radio adjusted timekeeping, though. Why? Because Citizen didn't invent either technology - they were just the first to combine those discrete technologies in that manner. Seiko and Casio, also, are using those technologies, arguably on a par with or better than Citizen. When I think of Citizen and Eco-drive, the only real innovation I remember from them is the Eco-Drive that was based on temperature differences between the skin and the air, not the solar part. They didn't make many of those thermo-eco-drive models, though.

Whereas casio and seiko just keep plowing ahead, citizen seems to just take what's there, and use it. A good business strategy, to be sure, but not one worthy of respect.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

I pulled the trigger on this.
Now waiting for EMS, and hope it will pas through the french customs


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Inbound All the way from OZ


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Okay, I won a few auctions this week, the last one may be the "sweetest".* |>

*********************************************************************

But the first two were for the same watch! :-s

*"What??"* you say, *"Thomas, you say the strangest things man!!"*

Well, Ive been trying to complete my Seiko 7002-800 collection for many, many months. I have the all gold SDS014 and the silver and gold SDS009...

















But I have thwarted *TWICE* trying to acquire the silver and black SDS011. :-|

Once I was the only bidder for a week, and as I was preparing one of these "what's in the mail" posts with the auction pictures, at the very last second someone outbid me, and Yahoo! Japan did not do the usual 5 minute extension!??!  (It turns out the seller can opt to forgo that extension system!! Who knew?)

Then after I had won the next SDS011 auction, I got an email from Buyee saying the seller had decided to remove my bid. :roll: No explanation, just "Sorry Charlie!" and I lost. VERY frustrating. o|

So this week after not seeing any 7002-8000's for quite some time, there were suddenly two examples up for sale! One was in really good condition, so I was focusing on that one, but I also put in a decent bid on the other one.

Sure enough I won them both! :-d Isn't life crazy?!?!

*No. 1*









*No. 2*







*********************************************************************

Next was just a trinket, but for the price is seemed like a bargain. ;-)








I'm not really into F1, but I know some watch forum folks that ARE, so I thought I would grab this and offer it to one I know at cost, since not everybody buys on Yahoo! Japan. :-! What a nice guy, right?

*********************************************************************

Okay, now the "major prize" so to speak. ;-) This is a variation on the early Seikomatics, and I have never seen a good explanation about why Seiko made these (unlike all the background we know about the Alpinists).

But it does seem like they were trying to appeal to a certain market segment when they released these, but this variation was very short-lived and has become quite hard to find.

And this example was in the best condition of any I have seen offered and I was determined to get it! (This was the watch that made me pass up the very rare SARB073 that sold yesterday, since after my SQR021 purchase funding was precarious!)

Okay blabbermouth, *WHAT IS THE WATCH!?!?*

A 1961 Seikomatic "Blue Yacht" in the J13034 case with a 17-jewel style 603/62 movement. Supposedly one of the "initial type" with a lovely "swirled" dial and the "secondary information" written below the 6 o'clock marker, rather than around the circumference. (I don't know this stuff, I just like how it looks!)


























And the case-back, and movement, both looking to be in wonderful condition! 

















Also, a *strange thing happened* during this auction. :think: When I made my first bid, it beat the current price by one increment, to 31,500 yen.

But someone immediately went significantly higher, and the battle was on! Up and up we bid, back and forth, until the price was getting almost to high for even my determination! :rodekaart Then suddenly, with just a few minutes left, the price went back down to to 31,500 yen and stayed there until I won. :-s

I imagine the other bidder was "removed" by the seller or something!?! Maybe he had no auction experience, and was decided to be a "nuisance" bidder. All I know is it saved me almost US$100!! Woohoo! b-)

Okay, that are my conquests for the week. I hope you liked my post! |>

- Thomas

.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice find Thomas and an even better write-up. I thoroughly enjoy them.

Also this Fieldmaster is inbound. Failed a (large) number of times to secure a half-decent one in the past but I guess I was rewarded with a NOS example.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This puppy is on the way finally after the first one was lost by AU post, finally get a bday present, cant wait.








SBBN031


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Got my very first Tuna on it's way...an SBBN007 from Sept. '04...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

...and now my second Tuna ('Lite')!! :-d 
...7549-7010 with a 7548 movement, dial & hands...let the hunt (for 7549 parts) begin!


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Could not wait and just bought this beauty, but it will be more lovely with the double dome sapphire I ordered separately.










Next and last one I will chase is a SBDA001.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

edit : double posting


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Technically I have both a Citizen and a Seiko in the mail 

Bought a citizen BN0150-28e a month ago from Amazon but it still hasn't come back on stock...

Also have a Seiko SRP315k2 coming from a sketchy eBay seller. Also just got my Seiko SRP583k yesterday. Now I just need to find a good cheap orange rubber strap.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

After about half a year of watch purchase abstinence... I finally caved. Just got this in from Marc at LIW.

Kid in a candy store!


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Did I tell you I picked up this one ?
Should be here soon.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Just arrived today. Not sure which to pick to wear. Maybe be a douche and double wrist it. Kinda first world problems.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

situ said:


> Just arrived today. Not sure which to pick to wear. Maybe be a douche and double wrist it. Kinda first world problems.
> 
> View attachment 13277739
> 
> ...


That monster is on my list. I love the Jade dial.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Incoming Seiko BlueMas  :-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this is where I always post my frustrating waits for Seikos or straps, so here's the current gripe, lol. 

Ordered a couple NATOs from a place called Straps House in Singapore. kind of expected them to go eastward from SG towards L.A., but it looks like it's going west from SG through Germany, so then probably to NY next. I mean I don't know shipping routes or anything but that certainly doesn't seem like the best direction to take it, but i guess 'free' shipping is going to be cheaper/slower (and farther lol). then i could see it being another week if it tangles with a weekend in lovely Customs. though a small packet like this usually pretty non-threatening and goes right through Customs any normal day. so I think either by this Friday, or worst case next Friday. worst worst case would be anything after that. =)

then there's always the rare chance it flies through everything super quick and arrives way earlier than expected. that's always cool.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

BlueMas Arrived Friday...


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Just got it from Japan


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SNE498


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> this is where I always post my frustrating waits for Seikos or straps, so here's the current gripe, lol.
> 
> Ordered a couple NATOs from a place called Straps House in Singapore. kind of expected them to go eastward from SG towards L.A., but it looks like it's going west from SG through Germany, so then probably to NY next. I mean I don't know shipping routes or anything but that certainly doesn't seem like the best direction to take it, but i guess 'free' shipping is going to be cheaper/slower (and farther lol). then i could see it being another week if it tangles with a weekend in lovely Customs. though a small packet like this usually pretty non-threatening and goes right through Customs any normal day. so I think either by this Friday, or worst case next Friday. worst worst case would be anything after that. =)
> 
> then there's always the rare chance it flies through everything super quick and arrives way earlier than expected. that's always cool.


I thought i'd have to bite my tongue as it appeared to fly through customs on Monday afternoon, so i figured it'd move along and i'd get it by tomorrow at the latest. but that's the last and only time it scanned here in the US, and i'm not getting the usual 'scanned at next facility', 'scanned at next facility' you are supposed to see as it moves across the country. and Informed Delivery is completely useless, it never shows anything i'm expecting that isn't already trackable. so for all i know the next scan will be 'released from NYC ISC' or something, precipitating that extra week i was hoping to avoid. sigh. not a big deal on the grand scale of life obviously, but annoying nonetheless.

(edit; 9 hours later LOL, classic. i was right. So a couple hours after i posted the above, the tracking finally updated. So the package left NYC and took 3 damn days to arrive 40 miles north and east away in CONNECTICUT. that's right, it took 3 days just to move _40 miles in the opposite damn direction_. ugh.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ha, well, USPS did me good. the next tracking came on Friday night, and was now local and on pace to be to me Saturday, which did happen. I didn't take any pictures of the black strap, but here's the brown:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Not a watch but something I thought you guys might be interested in. After recently switching from cable to DirecTV I realized that I needed a digital clock for the living room to replace the one that was previously on the cable box, and while researching I came across these.

A couple of Seiko digital clocks (QHL073Y & QHL062Y). These are rather cool, especially if your decor has pops of bold colors throughout like mine does. I definitely prefer the larger one because of the easier to read yellow display, but the little one is cool as well. Since I currently live in two locations across the country I'm using the smaller one to display Eastern time at a glance. I know it's only three hours, and I typically do the calculation in my head, but this purchase was more for fun. In the last picture you can see them with my sweep seconds Seiko clocks that serve the same purpose. Necessary? absolutely not...Overkill? Perhaps...But if anybody understands the insanity in this hobby I figured it would be you guys...BTW, I ended up going with a totally different digital clock to go next to the TV :-d


----------



## Showdown2608 (Feb 5, 2012)

Arrived today


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have traded SBDC053 to the 1st King Seiko. Very happy to share it









Gửi từ SM-G928F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

ga.ctm5 said:


> I have traded SBDC053 to the 1st King Seiko.


Because of my last name, this immediately caught my attention and I had to google it. Found some outstanding information and I do believe this is now on my 'must have' list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

After wanting one for a couple of years now, I finally snagged a SARX033 last night.

Seller's pic:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Suuuuuper impulse ordered a new Seiko 5. Had some amazon gift money piled up, thought about it a day or two, held off mostly, then lastnight i just did it. SNXS77, the *blue dial* version of this:









I've been mostly off my 5's for a while now, since 2015 when I bought a SARB033 and never really needed to go back to the quainter 5's in my collection. also got a 19mm leather strap coming with it, and also (semi-impulse again) i bought a black Kanji day wheel that i want to get put into it. i want to keep the date wheel white so i'll have black and white calendar with a silver frame, inside that blue dial. I think it'll look cool and JDM-ish, esp if i go with a lizard strap. would make it look kind of old school vintage, like those nice King Seikos. (edit: though technically i got it backwards -- on some vintage 5's someone just posted somewhere, i'm seeing the date ring is black, and the day wheel is what is in white. strange because it would seem natural to leave the outer one white to have that white in place of a lume marker; but anyway...)

I know i don't need this watch, but i got a vision, and i have to see if it looks as good as it's supposed to, lol.

and at least it's a blue dial! now will have 3 blue dials, 1 silver, and the rest (15+?) "black" dials of some sort.


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

JaseRicco said:


> BlueMas Arrived Friday...
> 
> View attachment 13327305
> 
> ...


Can I ask where you sourced the Ceramic insert and was it a DIY?


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Because of my last name, this immediately caught my attention and I had to google it. Found some outstanding information and I do believe this is now on my 'must have' list. Thanks for sharing.


Good luck for you man!
The 1st King may be hard to find in a good condition. My 2 King 









Gửi từ SM-G928F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Suuuuuper impulse ordered a new Seiko 5. Had some amazon gift money piled up, thought about it a day or two, held off mostly, then lastnight i just did it. SNXS77, the *blue dial* version of this:
> 
> etc


This was supposed to be here today. I guess it still can show up later (they say) but the tracking stopped at (this is the first time i've ever seen this, granted i don't order a ton of stuff that comes through amazon's shipping) "At 2PM today - A carrier delay has occurred." so if it does show up later i'll probably be at work. but no harm no foul, i don't plan on wearing it too much until i get the mod done anyway; i was just going to play around with it and put on the leather strap.

EDIT: IT JUST GOT HERE haha


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Impatiently waiting for this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=sbb...C&biw=375&bih=553&dpr=2#imgrc=LYa3eYnmXh9MBM:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> i don't plan on wearing it too much until i get the mod done anyway; i was just going to play around with it and put on the leather strap.
> 
> EDIT: IT JUST GOT HERE haha


Welp, i lied, lol. after I got it out of the box:









i absolutely HAD to wear it to work. originally this was really just supposed to have a black strap and that would be the end of it, but for funsies i had brown accessories on tonight so i readied it for brown instead:


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

Tomorrow will get this SRPB57K1 - was just too good offer to be missed...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Some vintage Seiko (6306 / 7001 JDM Turtle from the late 70s).


----------



## Johnny The Canuck (Apr 4, 2018)

As a casual observer and appreciating very much other people's wrist candy...

After much research and patience with myself deciding on how best to commence beginning a proper watch collection I've finally ordered a Seiko SKX007 from Creation's ebay shop.

Now in anticipation of receiving the watch I went ahead and ordered a few additional straps and a watch tool and accessory set via amazon.

This community has been very enlightening and helpful to read as I've pondered my buying decision. Excited to get the new timepiece and have this grow into a hobby.

**edit**
Now has arrived, enjoying it!


----------



## Johnny The Canuck (Apr 4, 2018)

*double post*


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

a cheapish 7546 as a parts donor for any future 7548 I pick up.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Ordered it late last night from Jomama... 








_SNZG11_


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

Look what a courier just brought to my desk... A "Baby Arnie" SBJ142J (H601-0010) and an SKX027K2 (7S26-0050). Both NOS (tags, boxes, one year Seiko guarantee...). Yes, 'Whoa!' 

As far as I can tell, Baby Arnie is manufactured 11/1991 and SKX027 09/1996.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

A Seiko 5 Sportsmatic deluxe


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

double post


----------



## SMOK3Y777 (Sep 22, 2018)

My first Seiko SKX007 is on its way to me as I post this. Have wanted one for many many yrs just life got in the way so I'm very excited 😊


----------



## Kingbreaker (Apr 5, 2010)

SNP441, from Island Watch. It was cheaper elsewhere, but Marc puts up some great vids and deserves the business.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

017 alpinist. Never thought I would buy this.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Geez, I can't seem to keep it in my pants!! * :rodekaart

.

I'm talking about my wallet of course! :-d

I saw this 2018 Seiko Limited Edition green-dialed 6Rmas homage SBDC059 on auction, and the best online or eBay prices I could find were about US$1100 plus shipping. Therefore bidding US$900 (including fees!) for one is a wise decision, yes? ;-)

I sure hope so! 









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
By the way, if you didn't know, I am told these have a slightly different metal bracelet than the other 6Rmas watches, with a polished center link where the other ones are brushed. I'll take pictures when it gets here, and show you what I mean.

- Thomas

.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*No WAY!! Did I actually get a BARGAIN off Yahoo! Japan?!?!* :-s








I saw this 2000 Seiko 8L34 Historical Railroad Pocket Watch up for sale, so I put in a really low-ball "lucky number" bid of 68888 yen. ;-)

It was still the highest bid this morning, and as I watched the time count down, I won!! :-!

A bit scary really, as these usually sell for well over US$1000! As far as I know this is the only watch ever released with the hand-wind 8L34 movement. b-)

But it looks pretty good in the pictures!?!?












































Oh well, what is done is done. I'll show you closer looks when it gets here. |>

What do you think, good deal? :think:

- Thomas

.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *No WAY!! Did I actually get a BARGAIN off Yahoo! Japan?!?!* :-s
> 
> ...


I'd expect it to sell for about 800$ so yes its a good deal. Not much demand for those hand crankers and they were plenty made. Looks very nice though.


----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

click to zoom


----------



## JoshDomo (Oct 5, 2018)

I literally just got my Seiko SKX007j and Seiko 5 in the military creme color in the mail yesterday. My citizen automatic marine sport in 46mm is coming tuesday. Bought them all from longislandwatch. They are having an "overstock" sale on the citizen watches right now, and it was in my saved wishlist so bought it since it was only 140ish bucks. I have a bunch of different straps, so threw on some black nato straps I had laying around. Im really digging all these automatic watches that are such nice quality for low cost.

The seiko with the creme dial has such crisp lume. I walked outside for 5 seconds and came back inside the house and it was glowing super bright.

Pic is going sideways for some reason, but you all know what these look like anyways.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Summiter


----------



## Watch Hobby (May 21, 2018)

A Seiko but something different - a desk clock in collaboration with Coca-Cola. Limited edition.

















Link to the review I wrote: http://easternwatch.blogspot.com/2018/10/seiko-coca-cola-desk-clock-qhl901r-cute.html


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

A limited edition Coca Cola watch. That's meme worthy.  Gotta get me one of those


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

No introduction needed









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a Seiko Sakura Fubuki Presage SRPC03J1 on the way from another member here. Can’t wait to get it. Pic is from the internet.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*New Sky Blue*
_Photo from tictac-web.com_


----------



## exilio (Mar 22, 2015)

My SBDC055 should be arriving in a couple of days...I truly am loving the reinterpretation of the 62MAS...my bank account is not.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Awwwww, isn't it cute?? It followed me home, can I keep it? Can I? Can I? :-D*

I have seen this watch online a lot recently, it is just so cheery, brightly colored and cute! 

A real throwback to the old Seiko 5 designs, but not artificially "retro". ;-)

I saw one on auction, ending this morning, at a really low US$155 price, so I said to myself, "Why not??" :-!

It is a 2018 Seiko SNKN83K1 with the venerable 7S26 automatic movement, a nice looking bracelet and a display back.

Here are the seller's pictures, except I added backgrounds to the last two "stock" photos. (Since I have a Master's in backgroundaddidology.)



































- Thomas

.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Awwwww, isn't it cute?? It followed me home, can I keep it? Can I? Can I? :-D*
> 
> ...


Hey that one with a faceted crystal would really be a throwback to the old Advan series. Nice


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

2 Citizen Eagle 7 incoming, Mumbai specials and all, I'm so excited!


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Seiko Presage Urushi Dial SARX029


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just stole a NOS SNL017 from the Bay for a great price and also picked up a NOS bracelet (SNL015) also. Probably have to put in a new capacitor but got one of those on order as well 

Fyi. Random pic from the internet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam2326 (Nov 4, 2018)

New to this forum so hello everyone. Actually made my way here due to a recent Ebay spree. I have a few Mumbai specials and a few genuine older pieces in the mail. The count down begins! Please feel free to let me know what you think of my selections.









Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jules21 (Nov 10, 2018)

First post, so hello everyone!
Just bought my first Seiko, an SNK807. It's only my second watch, been wearing my Rolex daily for nearly 30 years, it's a gold plated case and bracelet, and finally decided it's probably not the best idea to do so! I did a lot of research, I really wanted an automatic watch but one that didn't mean I'd have to sell my Rolex to finance the new one, couldn't believe it when I found the Seiko 5 and the universally great reviews it got. 

I bought a used one off of ebay but it's hardly been used, it arrived early this week and I haven't stopped wearing it! I'm loving the 'crystal' back too! It really looks brand new too, so for £65 very, very pleased. It's on a blue nato strap at the moment but my birthday's coming up so I think the OH is going to get me a good quality brown leather strap. I've given her the email addresses for SteveOStraps and Wessex Watches, but if you guys got any recommendations then I'd be delighted to hear them.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Jules21 said:


> First post, so hello everyone!
> Just bought my first Seiko, an SNK807. It's only my second watch, been wearing my Rolex daily for nearly 30 years, it's a gold plated case and bracelet, and finally decided it's probably not the best idea to do so! I did a lot of research, I really wanted an automatic watch but one that didn't mean I'd have to sell my Rolex to finance the new one, couldn't believe it when I found the Seiko 5 and the universally great reviews it got.
> 
> I bought a used one off of ebay but it's hardly been used, it arrived early this week and I haven't stopped wearing it! I'm loving the 'crystal' back too! It really looks brand new too, so for £65 very, very pleased. It's on a blue nato strap at the moment but my birthday's coming up so I think the OH is going to get me a good quality brown leather strap. I've given her the email addresses for SteveOStraps and Wessex Watches, but if you guys got any recommendations then I'd be delighted to hear them.


Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new watch. Hope you can enjoy it as much as your Rolex. Be careful though, once you start checking eBay too often you keep buying more.


----------



## hakabasch (Dec 26, 2016)

SNE518/ SBDJ045 save the ocean solar tuna
Shipped on Nov 9 the release date


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Oh, woe is me! I lost the auction for the 5719! What will I DO?!?* :-d

I guess I'll buy four other watches "on the rebound"! :rodekaart Bwaha-ha-ha!

You know what they say, you just can't keep an ebullient, spendthrift, insane Seiko watch hoarder down! :-x

To pull myself out of my wallow of depression from losing the auction for that pristine Seiko "One-Button" 5719-8980 chronograph, I bought four other watches this weekend! ;-) What an excellent strategy!

Even my tactics were good, as every one of them was a "Buy It Now" purchase! No pesky other bidders to worry about! |>

Yet, at least in my mind, they were all "good buys". But let me know if you disagree!

The first was this beautiful 1993 Seiko SDS011 7002-8000 on a very nice (original?) Seiko strap. At first I was having trouble finding this black model to complete my 7002-8000 collection of these simple, handsome "snow cone" dress watches, but this will now be my third (or is it fourth) example!

What!? Wait, how can this be a "good buy"?? :-s

First, it was US$80 and second it is fantastic condition! My previous acquisitions of this model were all scratched up in one way or another (with a good case but bad crystal or the other way around) while this one looks "like new". :-!









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
My second "good buy" was from the same seller, a 1993 Seiko SDS011 7002-8000 that also looks like new, also for only US$80, also on a beautiful (original?) Seiko strap.

I only have one other example of this watch b-) and again it is not even close to the wonderful condition of this new example.









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
For my third BIN purchase, I rounded out my "Poor Man's Grand Seiko" 6R15-00V0 SARB collection with good looking SARB030. Definitely used, but unlike all the other ones I have bid for, that ended up selling for over US$800, this was BIN at US$400!! :-| (I do see the crown out, but I not assuming a movement problem, just an amateur photographer wanting the second hand to look crisp.)

And before you ask, I did not have another example of this watch!!  So yes, another "good buy"! :-!

















And for my fourth and final therapeutic "post traumatic stress" purchase, I took an opportunity to pick up my second 39 mm SBDN Seiko Solar diver. I had previously bought the 2017 Limited Edition PADI SBDN035 at an excellent price, and this time I nabbed the black/black SBDN019 "like new" at an excellent price as well! (thumbs up)

I have to laugh when these 39 mm (38.8 mm) watches are described as "women's" or "boy's" watches! My favorite watch size is 38 mm, and so many classic, and classy, watches (new and old) are of a similar size, that it seems ridiculous to use those appellations for these watches. <| I guess since they also released 44 mm versions, they went there; but why not just "medium" and "large" or some other less prejudiced, chauvinistic and discriminatory naming scheme?!?!?

Anyhow, this one was up for sale in "looks new" condition for US$325, a bargain my broken heart could not ignore!  At least now it will have a loving home! :think:









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*

(How do you lose the string on the hang tag? :-s )​
Okay, I think (hope?) that is all the watches I am going to buy this weekend, so I am posting this up! o| I drank a lot of vodka since my traumatic auction loss, but I think these safe, uncontested BIN purchases will prove a much healthier distraction! ;-)

- Thomas

.


----------



## Adam2326 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a very similar strategy when it comes to dealing with a traumatic auction loss on Ebay. However I cannot settle for the buy it now function, I have to win multiple auctions afterwards to lift my spirits Haha. It's a slippery slope!

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaporte (Nov 11, 2018)

This Vintage Seiko pocket watch i bought from a friend in Japan. I am looking everywhere to find when it was made but i can’t find it.. Does anybody know any information about this pocket watch?? It has “Japan21” print inside kind of hidden and its manual wind watch.


----------



## Jules21 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome TT. I know what you mean! I've already started planning what would be nice to have next, a dive watch perhaps or a chronograph maybe?!


----------



## Adam2326 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just won this beauty on Ebay! What do you guys think?










Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

My new classic SEIKO 5 SNKK07K1.


----------



## Adam2326 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just won this beauty on Ebay this morning!!! Not sure what it is about these old LM that draw me in so much but they are just mesmerizing!!

They also make for a fantastic learning opportunity!









Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam2326 (Nov 4, 2018)

Had a few of my Ebay pieces arrive over the weekend! Was able to get some bands on them and clean them up a bit. I have to say the patina on the green dial is mesmerizing!!

So much better in person than those Ebay add pictures...my pictures still don't do them justice...









Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## timeguy (Nov 25, 2008)

SRPC91


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> View attachment 13660411


And........


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

CreationWatches 15% off


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Powered by Citizen-Miyota 9015









Dagaz Thunderbolt was $187 on Black Friday and it sold out.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

SARX045 from Seiya Japan with 5% off = $498. Should have by end of week.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Lucked out and will eventually have this Seiko SCVF003 4S15-7000 monobloc Titanium diver in my hands. Bracelet too short but it'll do fine on a strap. Will need some service/restoration but it will be well worth it...









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Dup post...wacky browser....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Didn't need another Seiko, but also didn't have a Turtle, plus I just couldn't resist the price of $232.00 BNIB. SRPC91 fresh off the Fed Ex truck.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nailed this one and its on a parcel headed my way.Probably too small for my wrist but I just had to check it out up close. Looks pure class.


----------



## elbisivni (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been lusting after an SRP 639 for the longest time. Finally found one at a very good (for Australia) price - $337, or USD 245. They're normally a couple of hundred more than that here.

Just got a notification from Australia Post that it'll be delivered tomorrow. I'm excited, and can't wait, but am also a bit worried that I'm going to neglect my turtle for a while. And it goes against my original plan of reducing my collection drastically, but still, can't wait!


----------



## elbisivni (Mar 26, 2009)

duplicate post, apologies.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

This one








Plus a pair of nice original 7002s. One 7002-7000 and one 7002-700A.
Hurry up mister DHL !


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SBQJ017. Sold a SARB035 to partially finance it...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> View attachment 13670331
> 
> 
> Dagaz Thunderbolt was $187 on Black Friday and it sold out.


I so wanted one of these. I so missed the BF sale. I so don't have one...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Ain't in the mail yet, but it's comin' . . . :-!


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

From Japan









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

UGH!!!! I was waiting for my order from CheapestNatoStraps (for Seikos! haha), i'd ordered 6 straps. they were going to arrive today, a day early, so i thought that was cool. sit here all day waiting since i know it's a signature and i hate missing those. finally it's getting late to the point i kind of need to get ready for work, so i jump in the shower with a set of clothes right there just in case they show up when i'm in the shower. cut it as short as possible, of course as i jump out and grab a towel, they ring the doorbell. i have to basically get dressed wet, run down there, i open the door and go 'ha, i literally just got out of the shower--' 'yea um, this is how this showed up, so you should refuse this and email your seller....' so basically the envelope was ripped open and my straps gone. that's actually never happened to me before so that's a bit of a bummer, straight from 'cool i'm about to get my straps'. guess the waiting game restarts all over again...


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

Sucks!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

The dangers of browsing on YJ Japan....

Never knew this existed but apparently not common since it was a 1997 limited release:

























Model is V732-0J30 for those that are interested

It'll eventually arrive...

Happy holidays!

-Brian


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

this guy is coming in soon.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

The re-order of my CNS order should be coming tomorrow. i went with quicker shipping via DHL, hopefully they keep their mitts off my straps, unlike those Fedex scumbags last week =\. never did find out what officially happened, but Sofie hooked it up w/ store credit to place another order. 

i actually changed my order w/ 2 different straps this time. one of them in the 1st order was kind of a bonkers/very implusey one that i may actually be relieved i had a chance to change; it was a 22mm single-layer blue/red/white bond strap (i think modeled after some Omega Seamaster straps?). think it would have looked cool but maybe too goofy/bright to actually wear out enough to justify purchase. instead went with a 22mm version of a striped 20mm strap that's one of my favorites, that hadn't been available in 22mm before. and then i also changed another 20mm standard nato to seatbelt version. the order was bout the same price, and then i bumped up the shipping a few bucks to get DHL.

also i ordered an LCBI coin bezel before the weekend and that should already be showing up tomorrow as well. i've never ordered from them before, they were really fast to ship. i may try to give it a crack, but i've never had luck removing an SRP or SKX bezel, and i feel i might mess up the bezel insert removal badly enough i could ruin it. so i may try but otherwise i'm seeking pro hands! i'd rather it look good, than mess one up and need to buy a new stock insert. aftermarket don't slope gently inwards...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

cb0130-51e


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lowercase*


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

None...

Stock market and life transitions have me short of disposable income...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

I've got one of these on the way and I can't wait!! Apologies to the op of this pic which I have shamelessly used😊


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Just "scored" my first chrono . . . supposedly found in a closet, claimed to be working OK, with a scratched crystal (which should be plexi if I'm lucky, judging by my other '70s watches). Don't even know the ref number!


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey all. New to the forum. My first Seiko, an SNK809, is in the mail. 

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Oh my! I may have bought another ultra-mega-super-grail!* 

.

*"Money Sent!"* :-|

You know that feeling, that moment in a private sale with a new seller, where you can no longer step back. :roll:

The pictures look great, the seller responsive and only slightly evasive , with many posts and who seems to sell a lot of watches on several forums.






























































Yet, the seller lives in an area historically famous for "recreated" dials, hands and complete "homage" watches.

How can I not feel a touch of concern? ;-) Combined with the excitement of possibly snagging one of my ultra-mega-super-grails, the 2016 Seiko SRQ019 60th Anniversary Chronometer.

This white-enamel dial model completes my set of these 60th Anniversary chronometers, since I have the black SRQ021 version already, along with my "talisman", the Seiko advertising pamphlet that allowed me to psychically "bind" these to my spirit crystal!! ;-)

















I'll take un-boxing pictures when it arrives. :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Just came in Citizen AT4010-50E :-!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A late Christmas gift to myself: Orient Sub 2ER00004D.

Pics taken from the net.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

another frustrating delivery. i have a strap coming from Georgia (to CA) that shipped on the 7th, USPS Priority... it _still_ hasn't left Georgia. for some reason they estimated it on the 8th, and when that didn't happen, it registered as just getting to Atlanta that night. ok, that's dumb and weird, but it happens. i'll wait. it then left the Atlanta hub, so i was expecting it in CA at it's next tracking. and tonight it... registered in "Atlanta-Peachtree". this whole week M-Sa it's seemingly _not even left the county_.

i usually have way faster experiences with USPS than anyone has a right to, but this is pretty ridiculous. i paid for Priority just for it to not even leave the state it's in for a WEEK? that's bad USPS, really bad. admittedly it wasn't expensive which is why i paid for it, but priority is easily monday - friday at it's worst. it should have been here thursday or friday at the _latest_, imo. the seller shipped it so fast it's a shame i didn't see the benefit in that.

about a month ago i had a Fedex from overseas get delivered with a fat hole in the side where my straps were plucked from, so i'm somewhat paranoid that all these ridiculous circles it's running is just more hands to handle the package, and an empty envelope will arrive undeliverable. the odds of that happening twice to me so close together (after never happening ever before) would be pretty insane, so i don't really think it'll happen, but damn. this is still a ridiculous postage-tease going on here =\

I wonder where in Georgia it'll end up next!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

here's a 2nd delivery issue i'm having right now: =\

last week i ordered an 18mm Seiko clasp from a seller in Japan on ebay (one of those leather dress watch clasps). i had just recently gotten a 16mm one a month ago, and decided to go for an 18mm one. hit BUY IT NOW (different seller than the previous clasp); listing says 4 in stock, so no big deal i think. everything goes through fine, the item is marked as shipped a few days ago... never got a tracking number either, but last night, the seller refunds me the purchase price out of the blue. I msg'd them thru ebay a couple questions asking for clarification... i still haven't gotten an answer yet, but this is still weird. no email explanation, no explanation through ebay, no explanation in the Paypal transaction, just a refund. it does say 'refund requested Jan 13', which i did not request. and strangely now the listing says 6 are available, so it's not like they were listing something they mistakenly didn't have in stock. I'm sooooo confused on this one. i'm willing to just re-Buy It Now, but i have a strange feeling the same thing would happen...

if they marked it as shipped, does that 100% mean they DID ship it and the refund is some kind of mistake, or did they somehow mark it as shipped and possibly never actually shipped one? again, i'm just super confused and without them answering i have no idea what's going on... very weird.

further edit:

actually just looked into their feedback (never had to actually do that, ha!) and there's definitely something weird going on with the seller. tons of negatives saying 'item never recieved, never responded'. but strangely much more good feedback than bad so i don't know what to think... i suppose at this point i should be happy i got the refund to begin with and just try to get a clasp elsewhere.

so weird that i had a negative experience trying to get an 18mm clasp a few years back (basically ordered one that was supposed to be in stock, then seller goes 'oops we didn't have that strap and clasp in stock, and uh, none of the other ones with an 18mm clasp either', so i got a refund and continued to see those clasps as rare and too expensive anyway). i loved the 16mm clasp so much i figured it was time to just get an 18mm since they seem to be available more the past couple years. i try to buy one again and this happens, lol.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Citizen.









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

The smaller ladies, and the men's power reserve. USPS tracking says they are to be delivered today.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

These two. When it rains it pours . . .


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

SARY 085

Picture from another members thread


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Got a SRP481K1 coming in from Long Island Watches.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

My first SKX009...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Have an SNKE79 coming in the next day or two; also pulled trigger on a Seiko-powered Sharkey 62Mas. but no shipping alert on that one yet.

Edit: Got the SNKE79, no problem. the reason this one was frustrating was because i placed the order on the 10th or 11th. this was Amazon. the company (in NY) just didn't process or ship it for over a week. that was weird, but it's arrived fine.









the 62Mas Sharkey has finally shipped. i was able to avoid the dreaded CNY postage delay, whew. =)


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

In keeping with my habit of acquiring esoteric stuff this 8T23-8020 will eventually come in:









An article from Anthony Kable about this grandpa to Kinetic/Direct Drive:

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/12/28/worlds-first-hand-wound-quartz-seiko-8t23

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

A Seiko SNK809 mod I bought on Ebay. Just received the shipping alert this morning, so it should arrive in a day or two. Can't wait!


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> In keeping with my habit of acquiring esoteric stuff this 8T23-8020 will eventually come in:
> 
> View attachment 13826937
> 
> ...


So minimal and clean. I want one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

dt75 said:


> So minimal and clean. I want one.


They are quite rare since the 8T23 never sold well when first released. I got it mainly for historical reasons since who would want to spend three minutes every 3days charging the capacitor with 3000 revolutions (at least they have a nice big crown).

This one was priced "reasonably" since the seller noted it would just run but not hold a charge. It's probably a bad capacitor so I'll take the risk. Based on Anthony's picture it's probably a GC920 battery and I did find a source for the exact same capacitor which will be coming in. We'll see if it lives another life...

-Brian


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Whoops! :rodekaart I spent too much on THIS one!*

The auction for this nice old Seiko SKX001 was closing this morning, like at 8 am while I am at work. (I try to start at 7 am.)

Even though I already have one SKX001, this one is in much better condition, so I was interested in buying it. With 10 minutes to go I was the high bidder at about US$130.

As I was trying to get my job done, and dealing with some semi-emergency situations with a couple of customers, I noticed someone outbid me by one increment. As is my style I counter-bid by two increments, and that seemed to hold for about 5 minutes (remember Yahoo Japan usually extends an auction by 5 minutes for any bid in the last 10 minutes).

But then I was outbid again, so I counter-bid again, which held for another 5 minutes.

But then I was outbid by one increment yet again, so I counter-bid again, which held for another 5 minutes.

After a couple of rounds of this (remember how busy I was) I noticed the price I had just bid was almost US$200!! :roll: Yikes! For an old SKX001, that is high enough!! ;-)

So, I closed the auction window and ignored it. I mostly hoped I would lose the auction, as I had not really expected to have to pay that much.

Here it is at lunchtime, and I remembered the auction. When I checked it, I won! o|









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
Oh well, it is in nice shape! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i always felt some of the last-second bidders were just the seller using another name to increase their prices. it would always be a nicer, semi-vintage piece (80's or 90's), a _bargain _if you got it low, but would always creep up to a collector price at the end. i probably bid on a small handful of watches in my early Seiko days (2010/2011 i was doing these bids?). i did win 2 'refurbed' Seikos this way, but always after a little fight with someone. the few that i gave up on, went hog-wild in the end and what i would have paid was nowhere near what it ended going for... and on more than a couple occasions the watch would be relisted a few days later, with the same low starting price. i doubt this many times the deal "fell through"; seemed to me the sellers went a little crazy and had to relist because they fake-bidded it too high. why not just put a reserve?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

An SJE073 on the way, I've had my eye on one for a while. I missed my chance on a primo used one for sale in the forums (from a dealer that's a WUS sponsor) but I got a great deal on a new one from him, I couldn't pass it up.

Can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

NY0080-12E should be here Monday!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

edit: nevermind, i'm losing it, lol. i'm being way too much of a tracker-obsessor on this one. i gotta let it play out, lol.


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

Ordered it today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

KodiakCombos said:


> Ordered it today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The toothy hour indices look like this Citizen I just learned existed;

https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-brycen/AW1591-01L.html

It reminds me vaguely of the 62MAS in case design. I just don't know enough about Citizen to know if it's a homage to an old Citizen or to honor Seikos achievements.

I hope this shows up in stores so I can see if I want to get one.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB013#

SBDB013...Spring Drive Tuna.

It's my gift for my upcoming retirement after 36 years of service in the US Navy.

Only 123 days to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

dt75 said:


> The toothy hour indices look like this Citizen I just learned existed;
> 
> https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-brycen/AW1591-01L.html
> 
> ...


Yes, my style not as bold as the tuna or monsters, plus the price was right at joma $$109, I'm just learning of quartz and mechanical watches. Thanks to this sight and YouTube I'm favorable towards Seiko kinetics because of their fit and finish plus price. I'm trying one of their solars. Saw one of my Facebook friends post a Omega sea master for sale, he is sending it to me to look at. I could buy a lot of Seikos with the price of the one Omega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

cowboy said:


> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDB013#
> 
> SBDB013...Spring Drive Tuna.
> 
> ...


Congrats on both your retirement and the super-cool watch!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

SBDC063 I snagged off the FS forum. Haven't been around these parts in a long while - my WIS (do the kids still say that here?) is up and down these days. Anyhoo, should be here Tuesday!


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

7c43-7010 and a Gen 3 Monster


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Because Joma is selling them for $124.99 and I am weak.


----------



## esteveo (Jan 27, 2019)

A sweet SKX007J with black day date wheels from the forums. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Had a moment of weakness, and now there's a SRP775 headed my way. 



... . -. - / -... -.-- / - . .-.. . --. .-. .- .--. .... / ..- ... .. -. --. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. .


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

fish70 said:


> View attachment 13839121
> 
> Because Joma is selling them for $124.99 and I am weak.


Was wearing mine today. Fantastic watch.

... . -. - / -... -.-- / - . .-.. . --. .-. .- .--. .... / ..- ... .. -. --. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. .


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

I was looking for a discontinued Seiko SDMG003. I fell in love with this watch and i had trouble finding it in good condition. But now i found it in MINT condition and it's in mail flying towards me. Only problem is, this was supposed to be my birthday present to myself and wife would add couple leather straps for it....my birthday is in April :/


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Gargamel35 said:


> I was looking for a discontinued Seiko SDMG003. I fell in love with this watch and i had trouble finding it in good condition. But now i found it in MINT condition and it's in mail flying towards me. Only problem is, *this was supposed to be my birthday present to myself and wife would add couple leather straps for it....my birthday is in April :/*
> 
> View attachment 13840029


lol, who cares? you're an adult, wear it now and don't buy anything for yourself at your real birthday time. or _do!!_ adult!!

(if you want to wait that's cool but remember, you can do whatever you want. =)


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Congrats, that is a stunning watch. (is it sdmg or sdgm ?)



Gargamel35 said:


> I was looking for a discontinued Seiko SDMG003. I fell in love with this watch and i had trouble finding it in good condition. But now i found it in MINT condition and it's in mail flying towards me. Only problem is, this was supposed to be my birthday present to myself and wife would add couple leather straps for it....my birthday is in April :/
> 
> View attachment 13840029


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's SDGM...typo.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Have been looking at the SNE498P1 for months now, keep saying to myself do I really need another Seiko !
Well I must do, because I pulled the trigger on this today

Library Picture.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRPC23 gray anthracite dial arriving Friday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Just came in today - stunning!


----------



## Terreb (May 2, 2017)

Congratulations! You will not be disappointed! I bought one of these just 3 weeks ago. It's gorgeous. The J (made in Japan) version is also the best IMHO. Everything lines up perfectly.


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

mannal said:


> Congrats on both your retirement and the super-cool watch!


Thank you very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

This vintage beauty just arrived in the post
View attachment DSC_0040.JPG


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

A Grand Quartz 4842 with snow dial and TV case (pic from google)


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Coming today: Sumo SDBC031 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

waiting for the skx007 and the snkl45


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a SARX035 on the way from Seiyajapan. Based on what I've seen on line it should perfect for what I'm looking for along with amazing construction.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Skxa35 coming next week!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not yet in the mail, but still in production, this Citizen-Miyota 9015 powered snowflake homage should hopefully be shipped in a month or so.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

been ordering a lot of smaller stuff lately and Thursday night ordered a strapcode bracelet. they ship from WA state so i figured their CNY closure wouldn't figure into it. they prepped it for ship Thursday night-- and that's it. it's still just damn sitting _somewhere_. it's not been picked up for 4 days now. I've ordered from Toxic Natos _after_ that order and _THAT'S_ already arrived, so kind of frustrating for Strapcode to prep the order but not actually scoot it out the door. I should have had that by today as well. =\ that was the plan at least.

edit: yay, it finally started moving on the 5th.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just put this one in the mail for a couple of minor modifications. Looking forward to its return trip.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Will order SDBC069









Already have SDBC031 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

Coming from Japan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

O.B.


----------



## autolex (Jan 31, 2019)

SARX047 and optional I beam bracelet, from /r/watchexchange.


----------



## autolex (Jan 31, 2019)

doublepost


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, the Seiko bug has bit again, hard. Incoming - a brand new SNE498 Tuna, or Golden Tuna Lite, or Baby Tuna, or Solar Tuna Jr., or Tuna Fish on Rye, or whatever the kids are calling it nowadays! And from the FS forum here, a poor 3rd gen Monster that's been on the block since last summer, an SZSC003. I think the OG Monster was the first "real" Seiko I had back in the day. Either that, or one of those Sawtooths..... anyway, that's 4 Seikos in a couple weeks. Time to cool my jets for awhile!

*stock pics from the interwebs


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

DUPLICATE POST - carry on.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Coming today!!!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

SNE499P from Starbuy in SYD ... Express Post ... I ordered before noon, delivered to MELB the next day ... happens every time

Their ad for Valentine's Day ...


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

This one is on its way from the US and touched down at Heathrow yesterday, so should be with me in the next couple of days


----------



## Blacknell (Feb 8, 2019)

Long time lurker, first time poster - read through loads of posts here and decided it was time to join the Seiko revolution and ordered an SNZG17J1 - hopefully should be with me early next week


----------



## NomadAlpha (Nov 22, 2013)

I have the SBDC073 Frost Monster on the way, released today and being shipped to the US from Japan. I'm pretty pumped about this one.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Man, I just did it!
This one from Seiya!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*I think this 1995 Seiko 7002 was worth US$83, don't you? :-|*

I already have a couple of these, in perhaps better condition, but I really love these dress 7002's, so I couldn't let it go to someone else too cheaply, right? :-d RIght?

With a day left it was at 2 dollars or so, and I tried one of my lucky number bids, like 8888 yen, you see? ;-)

I got an email this (Saturday) morning, I won for US$83. :-!









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
I do very much like the simple styling of these, the numerals, the adequate lume and the "ice cream cone" hour markers!! 

Not to mention they run on a 7002 movement and have a model code that ends in -8000!! Woohoo! |>

- Thomas

.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Woohoo! 3 for 3 at Seiko auctions this morning! * :-!

************************************************************
************************************************************

I have been fooling around with my Seiko Speedmaster 7T52-8000, and auction browsing this morning I noticed another Seiko SpeedMaster I had never seen! The 1981 Seiko "Dancing Hands" Speedmaster 6M26-6010!


























Cost me "good money" at US$140, but then I have always wanted a 6M26. And look, it says Speed Master right on the dial! b-)

************************************************************
************************************************************

This bargain caught my eye, even though it is in rough condition and "dirty". A "sporty" look, yet simple and classic. Combining dressy dial elements with a diver watch case and 4 o'clock crown. With the useful and desirable 6306 movement, *a model code that ends in -8000* and a well-fitted bracelet.

This is a 1978 Seiko SilverWave 6306-8000, that the internets allowed me to buy for US$119! :-d



































************************************************************
************************************************************

And about half an hour later, perhaps the best bargain yet, this elegant early Seiko hand-wind, from the 1960's, this Seiko Champion running a 17 jewel Seikosha movement in a J14106 case.



































93 US dollars! :rodekaart The strap even looks wearable. ;-) A silver Champion can be hard to find, especially in this good condition. And in my experience the 55-year old movement will work fine! |>

************************************************************
************************************************************

Well, that was a nice run this morning. Not too hectic, but not stretched out over hours either. 

All in it seems like US$350 well spent, in my opinion, for watches ranging from unusual through to classic. :think:

- Thomas

.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

SLA015 incoming. I've been hunting for that one or an SLA013 for quite a while now. :-!


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

I now have another one of these on the way


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

Seiko SRG009


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd have a Seiko in the mail if I could make up my mind between these 2 Monsters & this Tuna & Zimbe !!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



NYSCOTTY said:


> I'd have a Seiko in the mail if I could make up my mind between these 2 Monsters & this Tuna !!


*(YOU KNOW SOMEONE HAS TO POST IT!!!!)*

Well, I would save up and buy them all! :-d

[Crowd in the background: *"Yes! Yes he would!"*]

- Thomas

.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Blumo. One of the most unique and undervalued Seikos currently on the market. A much better buy at $300-$400 than one of the newer $600-$700 sbdc divers or even the $300 mini turtles. People seem to shy away from these models but I found that my old sbdc031 wore no larger than my old srpb99 Samurai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

itsajobar said:


> Blumo. One of the most unique and undervalued Seikos currently on the market. A much better buy at $300-$400 than one of the newer $600-$700 sbdc divers or even the $300 mini turtles. People seem to shy away from these models but I found that my old sbdc031 wore no larger than my old srpb99 Samurai.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The favorite in my collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> Blumo. One of the most unique and undervalued Seikos currently on the market. A much better buy at the $300-$400 mark than one of the newer $600-$700 sbdc divers or even the $300 mini turtles. People seem to shy away from these models due to their size but I found that my old sbdc031 Sumo wore no larger than my old srpb99 Samurai.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *(YOU KNOW SOMEONE HAS TO POST IT!!!!)*
> 
> ...


Yeah !! Or sell some stuff (Not ANY of my Seikos !!) laying around I don't want anymore.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Virinder:
IRS Refund Check and the Good Lord willin, Citizen Promaster Diver 151 is my next watch.
It'll be my 39th watch in my collection. Which was started 65 years ago. 1st watch was the
WW2 Mil Issue A11. Bought in 1949 at 12 years old. War Surplus nuther words. 4 companies
made the A11. Mine was a Bulova. 16 jewels, 36mm case size.259 hand cranker.

C'mon IRS Refund. Watch I want is on special at the Zon!!! Any other ole fogies on WUS buy
this watch?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Bought an SBDC063 off a fellow forum member. Can't wait till it comes!!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SBQJ017 incoming from another WUS member...

View attachment 13890567


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I just ordered this for my wife in celebration of our upcoming 47th wedding anniversary, SRP853

and I have this one coming for myself, SARB065


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thy Orangeness!* - Arrives Monday, the 18th, exactly 10 days after its release date in Japan. Wonder if there'll be any interest in a thread on this...Well, I'll try to start one anyway, interest be damned! It looks to be the best looking OM ever.


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

jkingrph said:


> View attachment 13891233
> 
> 
> I just ordered this for my wife in celebration of our upcoming 47th wedding anniversary, SRP853
> ...


Congratulations on the 47th !!


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Pete_JBK said:


> Congratulations on the 47th !!


Thanks, probably well earned on both our parts!


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Pete_JBK said:


> Congratulations on the 47th !!


Thanks, probably well earned on both our parts!

Don't know why this double posted, only hit submit once.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Pete_JBK said:


> Congratulations on the 47th !!


Thanks, probably well earned on both our parts!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

OK, not a Seiko this time, but close. I've read about the unbeatable value of this watch for the price (titanium and saphire), and...it just looks good!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

ERROR


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> I'd have a Seiko in the mail if I could make up my mind between these 2 Monsters & this Tuna & Zimbe !!
> 
> View attachment 13888547
> View attachment 13888549
> ...


 Well I'm still undecided on these so I ordered this today to tide me over. 258 buck$ w/free shipping & no tax !!








Seiko ProspeX Baby Tuna SRPC39J1 (Actual baby turtle not included.) CHEERS !!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, after cleaning out a bunch,including all my turtles, I find myself on somewhat of an unintended spree!

Just bought 3 (Zelos, Omega, Bremont - the Zelos May be a quick catch&release) and have a Helson incoming....and was going to take it easy on the wallet while flipping a few that are gathering dust.....

2 issues with that:

1) I am a seikoholic
2) I love PVD/ion coated watches

So it should come as no surprise that these 2 are in the mail on their way to me - damn you Seiko!















Now, I realize 1 is a turtle, and I just flipped 4 of 'em, but I just couldn't resist....and the Samy will be the first of that kind for me...


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

I just received this one after having waited for 6 weeks: the Seiko Cocktail Blue Moon aka SRPB41 aka SARY073.
First impression: I'm not in love... The details look great, but the dark blue dial doesn't seem to be working for me. I'll give it some time, but probably I'll have a look at the white cocktail, because I'm very happy with my white dial SRP705...















SRP705
View attachment 13888315


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, after cleaning out a bunch,including all my turtles, I find myself on somewhat of an unintended spree!
> 
> Just bought 3 (Zelos, Omega, Bremont - the Zelos May be a quick catch&release) and have a Helson incoming....and was going to take it easy on the wallet while flipping a few that are gathering dust.....
> 
> ...


I'm a Seikoholic also !! Too many to list. If I haven't bought 1 in awhile the Seiko Withdrawals kick in & that aint fun !!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Got this little gem heading my way for delivery today!









And, it's here! I dig the brown dial, copper bezel, and cool racing strip nato combination!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one arrived, very nice









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

BabyJoe said:


> I just received this one after having waited for 6 weeks: the Seiko Cocktail Blue Moon aka SRPB41 aka SARY073.
> First impression: I'm not in love... The details look great, but the dark blue dial doesn't seem to be working for me. I'll give it some time, but probably I'll have a look at the white cocktail, because I'm very happy with my white dial SRP705...
> 
> View attachment 13909569
> ...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

oldspice said:


> Got this little gem heading my way for delivery today!
> 
> View attachment 13910227


 SEIKO BOTTLE CAP !!!









ROOT BEER EDITION !!!

















































etc., etc., etc...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

One of the few Tuna's I've never owned. SBBN021 (seller's pic)


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.













































































































.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

psweeting said:


> One of the few Tuna's I've never owned. SBBN021 (seller's pic)
> 
> View attachment 13910905


That's an amazing looking Tuna


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on the JDM Seiko SBDC073 ICE MONSTER !!


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the JDM Seiko SBDC073 ICE MONSTER !!
> View attachment 13916615
> 
> 
> ...


Yessssss, that dial is so amazing


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

jgallamore said:


> Yessssss, that dial is so amazing


 Yes ! & mesmerizing !!


----------



## 2000cvance (Nov 3, 2018)

This one here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000cvance (Nov 3, 2018)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the JDM Seiko SBDC073 ICE MONSTER !!
> View attachment 13916615
> 
> 
> ...


It has an aesthetic that is currently unparalleled by any other brand in terms of the dial color. Bravo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

2000cvance said:


> This one here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 SPORK !!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SKX033 the Pepsi "Seiko Submariner" 2000-2009.


----------



## 2000cvance (Nov 3, 2018)

sportura said:


> SKX033 the Pepsi "Seiko Submariner" 2000-2009.


That is just the tops, thank you for showing me that. (1) That Blue(& RED) on Blue Stack is ill(which means nice). This is me clapping...This is me applauding your watch. Cheers!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Due to arrive on monday:

SRPD09 Samurai









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Decided to pull the trigger on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Superbri22 said:


> Decided to pull the trigger on this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 RIGHT ON !! Welcome to WUS !!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Superbri22 said:


> Decided to pull the trigger on this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhoh!!!! Be careful of the Turtle rabbit hole.....it is deep....

Brash

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Uhoh!!!! Be careful of the Turtle rabbit hole.....it is deep....
> 
> Brash
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oh I see that already. Well I might as well enjoy the ride! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Just bought, waiting for it to hit my door.

Seiko Presmatic Hi-Beat 5146-7070

June, 1970










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Blue Lagoon Turtle. J edition.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Just daydreaming...










- Thomas

.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

These


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

These
View attachment 13922613


View attachment 13922635


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Ordered a BN0200. I was leaning towards their BN0195 or BN0198, but Jomashop had a deal that I couldn't pass up on ($154 after 5% coupon code).


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

This baby arrived today and I couldn't be happier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

jgallamore said:


> That's an amazing looking Tuna


Sadly the seller backed out on this one...so I cheered myself up by buying a SBDX014 Emperor instead. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

Just ordered the SPB089 LE Blue Alpinist.....


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

DarkstarWA said:


> Just ordered the SPB089 LE Blue Alpinist.....
> View attachment 13928593


Hey Darkstar who has these for sale?


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Nervexpro, SOLD OUT &#55357;&#56866;

I’ve got a srpc35 mini turtle coming! If the new alpinist isn’t sold out and they open up for purchasing, you damn right I’m buying one.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Check this out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922.html#post48293247


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

nervexpro55 said:


> Hey Darkstar who has these for sale?


Looks like they sold out...they have a wait list. I just got lucky...stumbled upon it within minutes of release...I didn't wait..just pulled the trigger.

https://shop.hodinkee.com/products/...tion-alpinist-spb089j9?variant=13835022827595


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

nervexpro55 said:


> Hey Darkstar who has these for sale?


Seiko SPB089:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...0.A0.H0.TRS5&_nkw=Seiko+seiko+SPB089&_sacat=0


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I received an email from Seiko USA. It looks like it's on sale at the Seiko site here:
https://seikousa.com/pages/limited-edition-alpinist?


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I received an email from Seiko USA. It looks like it's on sale at the Seiko site here:
https://seikousa.com/pages/limited-edition-alpinist?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

The SPB089 is now up for sale on Seiko USA. Kinda feel bad for all those scalped by eBay'ers.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Lol, out of stock. Try add to cart and see what happens.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

SBDC073 JDM

Arrived yesterday. MUST see in person, more than other watches. What a Beaut !! Not as easy to shoot pics.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got a new SBDC051 on rubber coming to me from Singapore - should be here Monday. We live in amazing times, I tell ya - was laid over in O'Hare this past Thursday for many hours, was bored and ordered the watch off Gnomon around 7:30pm Central, boarded my flight a few hours later, by the time I landed the watch was already on its way to the Middle West US with a live tracking number and everything. Sometimes it takes me longer to get to the store for groceries than it will take this watch to travel halfway around the globe!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

I am glad I like these clean, simple 7002-8000 dress watches. 

*Because I just keep buying them!!* :rodekaart

They seem so elegant and attractive, with fun bits like the ice-cream cone hour markers. :-!

*"Vintage History with Timeless Beauty"*

(He-he-he, we were making up preposterous/meaningless sales lines like that at work Friday. Lots of fun...)





































This is one of three variations, a 1993 silver/gold SDS009. There is also a silver/black SDS011 and a gold/gold SDS014.

I have *at least* two of each, I can usually pick them up for well under US$100 (like US$30!) and this particular one is in better condition than most, especially the crystal, which can get really beat up on these. o|

Okay, that should be all for the next few days... ;-)

- Thomas

.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX STO Blue Whale Turtle


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Inbound...I just hope she's not too small


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Tuna fest of gray*








*...And red, white and blue.*


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Just found one of these on ebay. I had no desire to pay the nearly $900 most dealers are asking.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The last thing I need is another Seiko, let-alone, another Turtle.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*
Oops! I forgot I had bid on this!* :-s A "corner filler"?

I would hope most of you are familiar with these two "ultimate" 1973 Seiko VANACs, the 5626-723A and 5626-723B.

(A couple of mine!)


















But did you know they have a slightly more conservative sibling, the 1973 Seiko VANAC 5626-723C? :-!





































Not in the best condition, but cheap. :-d Now I have to find a crystal (I actually saw one on YJ a few months ago! But I wanted one for my 723A and 723B, so I passed. Different case I guess??) and maybe a proper bracelet down the road.

- Thomas

.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> The last thing I need is another Seiko, let-alone, another Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 13946061


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*A fellow on another forum, Bertrand, very nicely let me use the time machine he has been using,* and I scored this nice Seiko Sportsman!

(The time machine is on loan to him from Mike Mounce anyway, but I still appreciated him letting *ME* use it for once.)









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
You don't see a case-back much cleaner than that! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Too lazy today to post twice:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922.html#post48367915


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*I call this image "Boxes from Buyee".* :-d









Click for *Big Image*​
Really it just means a lot of work for me. o|

If I remember correctly, those boxes hold 14 wrist watches, 1 desk clock and 1 mantle clock.

Now I have to take hundreds of photos, spend untold hours updating the Excel database, then chores like putting that flippin' stupid US$700 bezel in the safe, blah, blah... :-|

It should be fun! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Another Blue One


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Arrived Friday, except the whale !!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*WOW! I was very busy this morning!!* :-d

I got up "early" this Sunday morning, which is to say that I did not "sleep in" like I often do, but instead got up at my normal 4:30AM, like I do to go to work on every weekday. o|

I wasn't going to work, but there was a Seiko "bullhead" homage watch on auction that I was interested in, and I knew it ended early Sunday morning, but with the "jump ahead" Spring Daylight Savings time starting today, I wasn't sure when it was going to end! :think:

I sat down in front of the computer with a fresh, hot cup of coffee, but it turned out I had a couple hours to wait. So I did a few searches on Yahoo! Japan's auction site, and found a few other watches for sale that were also ending this morning.

************************************************************
************************************************************

*2006 Citizen PMX56-2812 AirDivers Ti*

I had not checked for interesting Citizen's in a long while, so I started with some searches for that brand.

One of my all-time favorite watches, and one of my first purchases back in 2005 is the Citizen Air Diver 200m PMX56-2811, with the Duratect Titanium case, super-legible dial and adjustable bracelet. I always assumed I would also get Blue and red version, the PMX56-2812, but when they were discontinued, they were impossible to find. :-|

But when searching for interesting Citizen watches this morning, I stumbled on this very special example that was ending soon! The bracelet is said to be short at 16.5cm but I am hoping I can use links out of my PMX56-2811 or find some online.



































Wow, I am so thrilled to finally have one of these, *and it was under two hundred bucks!!* |>

************************************************************
************************************************************

*1969 Seiko Sportsman Calendar*

I also stumbled across this nice Seiko Sportsman 6206 ending this morning! 

A legitimate deal all by itself, for US$360, but an even better deal as it comes with the Alpinist hands!



































Not a bad deal. Not the cheapest watch of the day, but it is in great condition, and I could not pass up those hands! ;-)

************************************************************
************************************************************

*2006 Seiko Brightz SAGZ017 Solar Radio*

As I was waiting, I saw this very nice Brightz Solar model for sale, and although there had been 50 bids, it was still under US&200. 

I put in one bid, for about US$280 but ended up winning it for US$240. b-)

Quite stylish, and it comes with the "full kit". I think it was a good bargain! ;-)









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
Nice long bracelet, "set it and forget it", fairly formal with the black date wheel, maybe this will become one of my favorite "dress" watches. :-!

************************************************************
************************************************************

*2005 Seiko SCVF003 4S15 Titanium Diver*

Woohoo! I have wanted the Seiko SCVF 4S15 divers for a long time! Those Alpinist style hands and dial, with the big boldly numbered timer bezel, along with the excellent 4S15 movement and all Titanium build.

But they are extremely hard to find and so expensive!! :-(

But this morning I found this creamy SCVF003 for sale, ending in just a couple of hours, with very few bids. :-!

At the last minute, I fought a worthy battle against another bidder, but even so I ended up paying just over US$500, when these often go for US$800 and higher!!









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
Again, a nice long bracelet, this is such a classic, in my opinion! 

************************************************************
************************************************************

*2012 Seiko SCEB013 Bullhead Chrono 7T92-0NP0*

Okay, here is the watch I got up to buy. |> I want it to match the 2013 Seiko SCEB009 Bullhead Chrono 7T92-0NP0 I picked up two weeks ago.








Sure the all-black with blue colorway is a bit "special" ;-), but I put in a bid for US$250 and won with no competition! |> |>



































Hmm, now I own two quartz "bullhead" homage chronographs! :roll: Not something I would have anticipated, but here I am! :-d

************************************************************
************************************************************

*2006 Seiko SBFV009 7B22-0AX0 Solar*

This is an odd 7B22 solar-powered watch, in that I find VERY little discussion or posted images about it online.

I have always thought it has a great dial design, very simple and legible. I bought one a couple of years ago, but I am having trouble with the bracelet pins being rusted into the case. :rodekaart



































So, while I was waiting for the auction on the bullhead chrono to end, I went for the opening US$98 bid, and won unopposed! :-d Good deal!

************************************************************
************************************************************

*1960s Seiko Sportsman 17j 14091*

My last acquisition of the morning, and really my favorite watch out of whole group!! :-! Woohoo!

The thumbnail looked interesting, as if this watch was a very clean 1960's Sportsman, but when I looked more closely, it has a dial I have NEVER seen before and I really like it!!









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
Just look at the starburst texture, those strikingly handsome triangles at the hours, with those neatly lettered numerals at 12, 3, 6 and 9!  Wow, I am totally in love with this one! :-!

************************************************************
************************************************************

Okay, that was what I was doing for the first half of the day! b-)

And I haven't even *started* opening those "Boxes from Buyee" yet!! :-(

Still, I hope you liked the pictures...

- Thomas

.


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Not in the mail anymore, since I picked it up on my lunch break. Seen it in the stores, liked it, but not the price. But got a pretty good deal on Amazon, about $130 NIB, with official Seiko warranty, and couldn't pass that up. It's gorgeous in the sunlight.








Not sure why that's upside-down...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Got here yesterday.


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Running shockingly well! Giving my Black Bay a run for it's money!


----------



## sjldaniel (Jun 27, 2012)

Just got word that the MM300 SBDX017 I picked up on eBay this morning has shipped. Couldn't resist any more after getting the 15% off ($100 max discount) coupon.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*I'm a genius! Just paid $150 for an $80 watch! :rodekaart Wait! What?*

Hmm, now that I say that, it doesn't seem as smart anymore??? :-(

In any case, I saw this somewhat small, but very nicely styled, rectangular watch for sale.









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
It is a 1988 Spirit "Contemporary Basic"? What the heck is that? But when I check the case-back shot I saw the movement listed as 5S21-5A00. *5S21??*!

*WOW!* I thought to myself, this must be some special mechanical movement related to the famous *4S21* movement! I started my research...

But no! It turns out the 5S21 is a strange movement from the late 1980s, that incorporates a fairly standard quartz watch movement with stepper motors to move the hands with a mechanical "smoothing" mechanism that causes the second hand to precess around the dial smoothly like a modern Spring Drive! And even with this marvelous feature they were not expensive, like usually around $80 or less.

I found a few designs doing a Google search and looking at the "Images", but none of them were as classic or attractive as this one. (Did you notice the blue hands in the second picture?)

And that is how I ended up paying US$150 for an US$80 watch! :-d As an added bonus, as I was putting all the auction screen-shots and description text away for my records, it looks like this is my only Seiko from the 1980s!!! I can't believe that my collection of hundreds of Seikos would have that large a gap!! Dozens from the 70s, dozens from the 90s, but not one from the 80s?!? :-s

Well, problem solved! ;-)

- Thomas

.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello WUS Members,
I have Two Tunas, in the mail. SBBN039 Padi Tuna, and a SBBN007 Kanji date wheel Tuna. Now the waiting game! Vance.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello WUS Members,
I have Two Tunas, in the mail. SBBN039 Padi Tuna, and a SBBN007 Kanji date wheel Tuna. Now the waiting game! Vance.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This came yesterday. I'll have to see what I can do with the crystal. BTW, the facets are on the inside, contrary to what I've read.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Like the black one a lot, so decided to get the white one, which came today. Excellent quality!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

SKX 3 on its way. I always think 3 when I see "011", side-effect of my education. That orange is just so alluring. I've been trying to sour grape it for so long, trying to convince myself I can't justify owning three watches (still can't), but I just had to get it. I'm getting more and more exited awaiting it. Not sure what I'll do with it, should it be my safe queen? I hope everything is aligned and that it runs well. At least within specification.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2019)

I have Seiko SAEH 005 on the way from Japan.
Love the look, sold a SARK003 last month since it wore kind of small on me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2019)

I have Seiko SAEH 005 on the way from Japan.
Love the look, sold a SARK003 last month since it wore kind of small on me.

View attachment 14049599


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Time Seller said:


>


Which is this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

One of these should be with me over the next couple of days. On with the Seiko  jubilee bracelet as soon as its unboxed


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

SRP653 ... My first buy back. 

James 

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

It's in the mail and im excited









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

mozo said:


> Not in the mail anymore, since I picked it up on my lunch break. Seen it in the stores, liked it, but not the price. But got a pretty good deal on Amazon, about $130 NIB, with official Seiko warranty, and couldn't pass that up. It's gorgeous in the sunlight.
> View attachment 13970617
> 
> 
> Not sure why that's upside-down...


This is a good looking watch. Makes me wonder if they will update the movements in the recraft series like they've done with the Seiko 5's. I hope they keep coming out with more recrafts.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Going to try a chrono . . . usually afraid of 'em!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Best mail day of the year for me. These two unexpectedly arrived together. :-!


----------



## frenchtreasure (Mar 26, 2017)

Had some gift certificate money on Amazon... Just enough to order the SRPB41J1 

Pictures coming soon!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Going to try a chrono . . . usually afraid of 'em!
> View attachment 14056605


Nice pick up, whats the model of this chrono?
Thanks


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Arrived today.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Nice pick up, whats the model of this chrono?
> Thanks


Thank you, it's the 6139-6012, it was produced in several different color schemes, as far as I'm aware.
This is the champagne/orange one.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

x-post


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*A pair of early Seiko SBBW003 Kinetic divers, labeled "Auto-Quartz".*

I have "Auto-Quartz" stuck in my head after buying those 1993 Landmasters. :-x

So when this early 5M23-7A10 example came up for sale as "junk", I decided to lay the US$80 down on the table! 

I think it is funny on this auction, the seller had four pictures of the watch and four highly detailed photos of the "piece of crap" nylon strap. :rodekaart









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
And then this morning, a couple days later, I laid down the US$70 for this one! :-d









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
Now if I had only had the money to get this "initial model" Grand Seiko 6145-8000 I would have been even happier! :-|









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
These very early 61 GS examples do NOT have the "HI BEAT" or "36000" text on the dial, and DO have "Grand Seiko" and "GS" on the rotor!! How cool is that! :-! As many Grand Seiko as there are, very few have GS markings on their rotor. I sure wish I had bought that one! o|

- Thomas

.


----------



## Trip Miller (Feb 7, 2016)

This


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Not a watch this time, but a caseback opener. I've been looking
for a reliable one and came across this Precista in like-new condition
(for only 45 Euros!). Should be a good one I hope . . . anyone familiar with it?


----------



## Sw2501 (Nov 21, 2018)

Look what has arrived! SBCJ023


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Time Seller said:


>


This was my very 1st Seiko when I was 12. I bought it with paper route money & mowing lawns. A couple of years later I sold it to my Dad to help pay for a brand new Pogue. He never parted with it & I rebuilt it for him about 3 years ago.
The Pogue is long gone. I lost my Dad in October & ended up with my 1st Seiko again & you can bet I'll hang on to it.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

That’s awesome, NYSCOTTY. I’m sorry for your loss, but what a great reminder of your youth and your Dad. Very happy it’s circling back to you.

...Waiting for my SBDC059 to arrive tomorrow... fingers crossed my 6.5” wrist can manage it.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

...waiting Citizen NH RC ( eu version)









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Not a Seiko/Citizen, but close....


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Just arrived!


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

BNIB!


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

just snagged a 1961 manual wind Seiko from ebay...can't wait to get it in and gift it to my dad for Christmas (1961 is his birth year)


----------



## Steemax (May 19, 2019)

My 2nd watch purchase is on it's way! SRPA21 Prospex X. The addiction is real only just bought my first piece a week ago.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Here it is, Seiko 5146-7070 Presmatic, June 1970










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

this rare beauty, photo from the internet.

SARC007. I love the fat and bold indices and angular case


----------



## mabbott29 (Dec 6, 2018)

I've got a SARX035 inbound from another WUS member. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I ordered Seiko Sports SRPC89 last night and shipping from Singapore will take 5 to 6 days... Can't wait to try it on.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

SRP787 for a project. I'm a sucker for blue and black. Hope to have it in my hands before the end of the week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Monster Redone*


----------



## adzman808 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was agonising between a reissue turtle and a sumo.

The turtle was the smart choice, just what I wanted for the summer, I fancied the day complication and it’s 50% cheaper.

That was 2 months ago, there’s a sumo headed my way now


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

X-Post
Borrowed Pic


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Hey, it was only 47 dollars!* :-x

Actually, I'm sure the purchase stands on its own, regardless of the low, low, discount price. :-!

A *long* time ago (like Jan 2005) I discovered the online (affordable) watch world, using a Google search string of "Poor Man's Watches". :-!

I found a forum named Poor Man's Watch Forum and an associated Internet watch sales site (!!) named Poor Man's Watch Corner!! |>

And one of the very first watches I bought via the internet was the really eclectic (IMHO) Seiko SNK381, with it's Arabic numeral dial, silver-outlined, fully-lumed numeric hour markers and well-lumed "leaf" shaped hour and minute hands.








I loved it, and then went after the other members of the "family", the white SNK377 and the green SNK379. Mission accomplished! ;-)








Now I am trying to convert certain family members into watch aficionados, and I find the black SNK381 is a good "gateway" watch. 

But it seems like if I can get them hooked on the black SNK381, then I should have a white SNK377 and green SNK379 on hand. |>

Well, *there* is *where* the problem came up! o|

I had no problem getting more than one white or black example, but it has proven to be quite difficult to get the green-dialed SNK379.

So when this one came up for sale, and got below 12 hours left to go, I happily put in the minimum US$47 bid. It also turned out to be the winning bid! :-d


























Yeaaa, now I can make a second complete set! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Multiple Mouthwatering Mid-week Masterstrokes to Magnify My Mechanical Megalopolis Membership!* |>

Hello folks,

Well, you already saw the first one, the green Seiko SNK379 above. Maybe I'm cheating, but I wanted to do a "M" alliteration sorry! :rodekaart

Wow, I'm sure most of you know the feeling when you are browsing through a list of watches for sale, and suddenly a watch for which you have been looking for YEARS scrolls into view!! :-! And then you win the auction for US$47!

But enough about past victories. :devil: This morning I purchased the second of my multiple mouthwatering mid-week masterstrokes.

Closer to US$300 that the previous winning bid, but it is a great example of a funky 1970's Seiko hand-wind from their TOMONY division, the "Diver" of that line, the 1970s TOMONY with case-code 5001-7020, I believe the "model number" may be 5005 or 5005A.



































I "love" that funky dial, with those "vintage" style hour markers and numerals.  I understand there is also a red version, with a dark red dial and bright red bezel!! 

Sure, it's small (~37 mm wo/crown). Yes, it has a "economy", 7-jewel manual-wind movement. Okay, the case is base-metal. But I still think it is cool! :-d

And supporting "portents"; who named TOM who likes MONY would not like a TOMONY watch!! Woohoo! o| A financial good-luck charm, that's what it is!

- Thomas

P.S. Red one? I didn't know there was a *RED* one!! :-s Oh no!! ;-)

.


----------



## SergeantBernie (Apr 28, 2019)

Tracked a SUN025P1 down in Italy. Perfect for use for when I'm not wearing it's mate, my 216570 Exp 2 polar!


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a Monster on order:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8002, March '71


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Only 1 this morning, overbid on 1, spaced out on 1.* o|

I wanted this clean Seikomatic, but I fought a couple of different bidders that wanted it more than I! b-)

















As I waited for the 5-minute, automatic extensions to expire on the first two auctions of interest this morning, I had a third (and maybe the *BEST*) auction running, but it had like 30 minutes to go, so no worries right? :rodekaart

Well, after I was firmly outbid on the Sportsmatic, and after I won the auction for the Skyliner below, I went to check on my "third" auction, and found the auction for this wonderful 1971 Seiko 7006-7012 19-Jewel 7006A had ended!!! :-|

I actually said aloud in my living room, *"AUCTION ENDED? 95 DOLLARS?? AUCTION ENDED? 95 DOLLARS??* and had to stand up and walk around with my head in my hands!! :-(

I contemplated opening a fresh bottle of wine and guzzling, but simply took a couple of deep, slow breaths and sat back down. :-d


























***************************************************

***************************************************

.

So, enough with the sob stories, eh? :-!

Here was my one success this morning, and really a very "clean", simple, functional yet attractive design, in my opinion. This one is a Seiko Skyliner, probably a 1963 with 14092 case and 402 movement.

I especially like the ones (like this) with no day/date and the blue depth rating to brighten up the dial. Too bad the case-back is so worn, but I'll hardly ever see it. ;-)



































Just for drooling purposes, here is an Instagram image I found I like better than the seller's! 








***************************************************

***************************************************

.

Sunday Morning Summary for 3-Jun-2019:

1) *"Yeaaa!"* for winning that excellent Skyline! :-!

2) *"Can't win 'em All!"* for that nice Seikomatic! :roll:

3) *"G*D D*MN IT *LL!!* for spacing out on that 7006! :-| <| :-|

- Thomas

.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Shark sighting!*


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Thank you, it's the 6139-6012, it was produced in several different color schemes, as far as I'm aware.
> This is the champagne/orange one.


Thanks mate, shes a beauty.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

My first monster should be with me Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

After much deliberation in the end couldn’t resist this one.


----------



## LesDrive (Apr 8, 2009)

This is still about 4,000 km away from me, but it is on its way... probably end of the week I should have it


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> X-Post
> Borrowed Pic
> View attachment 14192027


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Spencer70 said:


> After much deliberation in the end couldn't resist this one.


What model number watch is that one? I swear it looks like a blue face model of my sbgx.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbaz (Feb 11, 2006)

Not actually in the mail but i've agreed to buy this SRPA89J1 Seiko 5 sports LE, Can't actually go get it until wednesday as i've had a new knee fitted and can't drive for six weeks so wednesday is the earliest my son can take me to get it!!

















It's auto but also can be handwound, It's also hacking and is 44mm across, 46 with crown :-!

Can't wait until wednesday, I'm like a kid at christmas!!

John


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Midweek Marauder, Marshaling My Money, Manages 3 Mouthwatering Matriculations*

A couple of $200 Seikos and an $80 Citizen! o| OMG! A Citizen!

First off, another (my second) quartz "sweeper", this one is a 1988 Seiko 5S21-6000 Contemporary Basic. The listing said 5S21-*8000* which would have been SO cool, but it was a lie. :-(

The "secret" to the 5S21 movement is that is uses some liquid filled vessel to "damp" the normal quartz "stepping" second hand to give it a smooth sweeping motion akin to the slightly more expensive Spring Drive models. :roll:



































I hope it will compliment my previous 5S venture, a 1988 5S21-5A00, another Contemporary Basic.








My second scholarship student is a wonderful 1960 Seiko Skyliner. 

The condition looks stunning, no day/date, hand-wind "61" movement, if only the case back had some heavy embossed sea creature! :-d

And this one *IS* an -8000 model, gosh dang it. it is a 6100-8000 case code. |>



































Lastly, I have tried to be more consistent about searching got Citizen watches, you know, in my spare time! :-x

But it did unearth this unusual vintage Citizen Automatic "skeleton" dial watch.

I was up early this morning, to check on another watch, and threw in an US$80 bid on this one. Checking later, I won! :-!












































A little bedraggled, but still handsome. ;-) Kinda like this guy!









Okay, that's all I got for today! 

Thomas

.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

One of these. SBDY015. Picture borrowed from our friend in Japan, Seiya. Also where I bought it. And as always with these things, its taking too long!

K


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Two mistakes this morning, one by me, one by you'all!* :rodekaart

So many Yahoo! Japan auction end on Sunday morning here in the US in the Eastern Time Zone. o|

It makes a hardship to keep track of them all, with the auto-extension kicking in and so forth. :-d

And in between "action times" I search. :think:

Doing so, I stumbled onto this nice 2015 Seiko SDGM001 "Grand Cocktail", with less than an hour to go, and a current bid of 22,000 yen! 

I don't know why I care about auctions like this, I already have a beautiful example of this watch, so who cares if anther one gets sold cheaply?? :-s

But no-o-o-o-o-o, I have to stick my nose in and put in a more reasonable bid, like "Hey, they are not going to get that watch THAT cheaply, no way!" :-|

I even turned away, thinking "My work is done here." and not that I was going to win the auction, just that now whomever wanted that watch was going to have to pay a slightly more reasonable price.

Oh well, what am I going to do with two of these? b-)




























Okay, so that was *MY* "mistake". 

But this one? It was a mistake by everybody else besides me!! |>

Check out this 1960 Seiko Skyliner. I put in the minimum bid, and I was the only bidder!?!?

Is it fake or something?? :roll:





































Okay, got another herd coming into the auction barn in a hour or so. (Moo!)

I don't think I am going to win anymore like that Skyliner, but like I say:

*You won't find the dropped coin if you aren't searching in the gutter!*

- Thomas

.


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

SBDX001 arrived today!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Just got this fella. Pretty pleased with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Going rogue, guys, I know . . . but this one just captivated me . . .


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Been a long time coming


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Got this one recently....nice little field watch.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-6012


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Seiko Arnie Re-issue SNJ025

While not in the mail to me directly, it is on its way to my watchmaker from Seiko for me.

I should see it next week (or in two weeks time if I am lazy and cannot get out to there next Saturday


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

journeyforce said:


> Seiko Arnie Re-issue SNJ025
> 
> While not in the mail to me directly, it is on its way to my watchmaker from Seiko for me.
> 
> I should see it next week (or in two weeks time if I am lazy and cannot get out to there next Saturday


Are you sure? I do hope you get it next week, but these are due out in September and not early August. Anyway, congrats!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

On the way, can't wait!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just arrived, and very happy with it.

The movement is a step up from my 007/009 so happy days.


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

An SARB033 from Hong Kong. Fingers crossed it arrive nicely as it was claimed to be brand new.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

tbgreen said:


> On the way, can't wait!


Received. Sun bathing for the Chronomaster now....


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Got this awhile ago!


----------



## squamish5 (Oct 15, 2010)

The SBDY015....I'm stoked to get a Kanji!!


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

7019-7210 dated December 1972:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ishtar007 (Nov 1, 2018)

Just received srpc25 today. 









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Topper Limited edition arrived today!!


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which model is that?

Looks nice. Congrats!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Seikogi said:


> which model is that?
> 
> Looks nice. Congrats!


Thanks!! It's the SGF719. A little small for me..


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

snash7 said:


> Topper Limited edition arrived today!!
> View attachment 14376911


I received mine today it's a great watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

7015-8000








and a "heavyweight" among the Samurais...the lightweight SBDA001


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> View attachment 14355877


First time using this eBay seller. Everything is complete and, he included a note and origami.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Blue Pulsations...


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

Finally pulled the trigger on a 3rd gen Sumo. I'm a dress watch kind of guy and this will be my first diver.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 14377061


Oh you lucky, lucky dog. That's a bit of a love it or hate it model. I LOVE it. I love everything about that color combo.


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

I am waiting for a Seiko 7016-5020, i bought it here to a nice seller.

So for those who don't know this model:

Automatic flyback chronograph
Column wheel
Vertical clutch
Minute and hour sweeping hands in the same 6' sub-counter


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6206-8010


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Okay, I bought a Seiko Homage watch.* I almost bought it the first time it was offered, but I couldn't pull the trigger, and finally after a few rounds of listing, it sold.

And now it seems like the buyer wore it a couple of times and decided to sell it. It seems like a decent watch on it's own, with the Seiko 4R35 movement, a proper looking case, bezel and crown, the proper style hands and so forth. The bezel is said to be ceramic and lumed if I remember correctly. A sterile case-back, and my favorite part a sterile dial.  I really don't like the homages with the big logo, HMI and so forth.





















































Obviously, being an SLA017 homage, I love the style of the watch, and I personally like how sterile it is. I could see this taking over the "Every day wearer" spot away from my SARX55 Washi dial! :-! Anyhow, today was payday, and this is going to cost about US$250 plus shipping, so I went for it!

- Thomas

.


----------



## M. Reno (Jul 6, 2015)

Had to get an SKX007J. Its incoming and I can't wait! Never had 1 before and they are so cool. For me they are like the Remington 700 bolt action in the gun world. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vereda (Oct 8, 2019)

Where did you buy it? How much it costed?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally, FINALLY, a Spork is incoming!! I'm so excited. Next to the Gen 1 Seiko OM and the SKX009, this beast rounds up the Seiko divers nicely.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrived new from Italy for only $350


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Woohoo! I have been wanting one of these since StratMan showed me his, about ten years ago!* :-d

It is a 2006 Seiko SNL035 7L22 Sportura Kinetic Chronograph. It comes on a strap and has a "honeycomb" texture to the dial.

I "really" want the SNL033, that has a smooth black dial and a bracelet. But this one was ending yesterday morning for like US$350, so I went for it. :-!



































The thing I like about this SNL035 and the SNL033 are the numerals around the normal time dial down at 6 o'clock.

The other version just have little sticks and are not as legible.

- Thomas

.


----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)

F108WH incoming - $15.16 shipped on amazon prime. Will post pics later.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, I have to make a confession. I don't have a Seiko on its way to my greedy clutches - rather, a Phoibos Wavemaster with a crazy abalone dial.


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)

Just got this week. A little speedmasterish.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Orange Bullet, SKXA55


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

04z said:


> Just got this week. A little speedmasterish.
> View attachment 14775093











solar powered sibling.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

brash47 said:


> What model number watch is that one? I swear it looks like a blue face model of my sbgx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the good ole SBGX 117


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> Orange Bullet, SKXA55


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

A Seiko Sportsmatic 820 7625-8130 from ebay......hopefully arrives by the end of this month.


----------



## loki_the_bubba (Jan 12, 2012)

I couldn't help myself, this is now ordered.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

....


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

This just came in the mail


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Just came today....

Seiko SBDY053





































Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

A totally different look for me as I am a basic black or white dial guy. I bought it as part of my ongoing move away from the inconsistent timekeeping of my autos.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

One of these should land on Friday


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Got an Sne498 incoming, should arrive Monday. Really excited!


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Not yet in the mail but should be soon the Citizen Promaster NY0040-41E from eBay.


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

It arrived and went straight onto a nato strap. Looks a little big on my small wrists but sits very comfortably.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

These four:

1. 7548-700C
2. 7002-7009, 3-country stamped dial
3. Seiko Power Design Project
4. Orient Aviator Gen. 1 Black PVD









Jan Raymund


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Another Skyhawk, love them. Got hooked with an old Blue Angels Skyhawk 12 years ago, now I have 5 of them.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

arrived yesterday. or the day before...i really dislike the brushed and polished "two tone" (all silver color) bracelet, but as it's titanium i have to live with it. or sell it, brand new. love the case and dial, and the tech.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just picked up this SNJ025 Arnie on sale. I've been wanting to try it and the price was right.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Ordered and should be in the mail soon. Citizen NY0099-81x.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jarvar said:


> Ordered and should be in the mail soon. Citizen NY0099-81x.


Nice! Both the OG and the LE within a matter of days lol. Mind if I ask where you found this one?


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Nice! Both the OG and the LE within a matter of days lol. Mind if I ask where you found this one?


The picture or the actual Watch? The picture is a stock photo where I think the watch really looks great. Sometimes I think with the full bright lights may be overwhelming.








Looks pretty much like this. Mine personal one just shows the Fugu patch and warranty information
EDITED: They sent me an actual picture of the watch with the case and warranty card etc... It looks like it comes with a little green Fugu patch? I won't post the picture of the actual watch showing the serial numbers and all though.

As for the watch, I found it from a seller off Chrono24 that has brick and mortar stores in Malaysia and Singapore called World Of Watches 2. There is also an American World Of Watches which is not to be confused. The website it http://mywow2.com. I corresponded with the store for a while before purchasing. I happened to buy the last of the 2. They had 2 before when I was looking a couple weeks ago. Went ahead and purchased it on the 20th of February. After completing the order it showed sold out.

EDITED: I contacted them to inquire about restocking, they mentioned that they have restocked 3 more units, but 1 is reserved for somebody elsewhere in the world.

They did inform me that Citizen is coming out with a new Parawater series in a couple months, and then probably update the Fugu in the second half of the year. The green, if ever I was going to get a LE, that would be it. I'm sure Citizen would very very good at coming up with some other reasons to part me with my money though.

I found it for a decent price, not the lowest, but not the highest. One of the lowest I have seen in stock. The communication with the store seemed good and they have been very responsive and helpful throughout the process.

Are you looking for one? I have been scouring every where that might have it. This one comes in an Oxygen tank, which some people may or may not want, probably doesn't make a difference concerning the quality watch, but given the option. Why not? The shipping was the same. 
Just an FYI, I just got the shipping info minutes before your post. ETA is March 2nd. It could arrive before the NY0040...

If you want some recommendations on places to get it, I can give you the information I found.

Yes I know, both the NY0040 which was recommended by you @yinzburgher. I originally was opting for the LE Sea Edition, but it was difficult to pass up on the original NY0040. Your pointing out where to get it and the great deal didn't do much to stop the purchase. Thank you for your recommendations. Not long after I bought it, it was sold out a few days after.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Nice! Both the OG and the LE within a matter of days lol. Mind if I ask where you found this one?


The picture or the actual Watch? The picture is a stock photo where I think the watch really looks great. Sometimes I think with the full bright lights may be overwhelming.
As for the watch, I found it from a seller off Chrono24 that has brick and mortar stores in Malaysia and Singapore called World Of Watches 2. There is also an American World Of Watches which is not to be confused. The website it http://mywow2.com. I corresponded with the store for a while before purchasing. I happened to buy the last of the 2. They had 2 before when I was looking a couple weeks ago. Went ahead and purchased it on the 20th of February. After completing the order it now shows Sold Out.

They did inform me that Citizen is coming out with a new Parawater series in a couple months, and then probably update the Fugu in the second half of the year. The green, if ever I was going to get a LE, that would be it. I'm sure Citizen would very very good at coming up with some other reasons to part me with my money though.

I found it for a decent price, not the lowest, but not the highest. One of the lowest I have seen in stock. The communication with the store seemed good and they have been very responsive and helpful throughout the process.

Are you looking for one? I have been scouring every where that might have it. This one comes in an Oxygen tank, which some people may or may not want, probably doesn't make a difference concerning the quality watch, but given the option. Why not? The shipping was the same. 
Just an FYI, I just got the shipping info minutes before your post. ETA is March 2nd. It could arrive before the NY0040...

If you want some recommendations on places to get it, I can give you the information I found.

Yes I know, both the NY0040 which was recommended by you @yinzburgher. I originally was opting for the LE Sea Edition, but it was difficult to pass up on the original NY0040. Your pointing out where to get it and the great deal didn't do much to stop the purchase. Thank you for your recommendations. Not long after I bought it, it was sold out a few days after.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jarvar said:


> The picture or the actual Watch? The picture is a stock photo where I think the watch really looks great. Sometimes I think with the full bright lights may be overwhelming.
> As for the watch, I found it from a seller off Chrono24 that has brick and mortar stores in Malaysia and Singapore called World Of Watches 2. There is also an American World Of Watches which is not to be confused. The website it http://mywow2.com. I corresponded with the store for a while before purchasing. I happened to buy the last of the 2. They had 2 before when I was looking a couple weeks ago. Went ahead and purchased it on the 20th of February. After completing the order it now shows Sold Out.
> 
> They did inform me that Citizen is coming out with a new Parawater series in a couple months, and then probably update the Fugu in the second half of the year. The green, if ever I was going to get a LE, that would be it. I'm sure Citizen would very very good at coming up with some other reasons to part me with my money though.
> ...


Cool! The green is probably my favorite Fugu but I already have an OG black and a full lume so I'm unlikely to get any more unless I see a ridiculous price. Not familiar with the seller. Glad you found a decent price though. I was thinking about your post asking if owning both was too redundant but I never got around to answering. I think it would be for a lot of people but not me. For me they are different enough to justify owning both. And it's not like your stuck with them if you end up feeling differently. You can just keep your favorite and flip the other one. Hope to see some pics in the NY thread when they arrive. Interesting about the Parawater and the Fugu updates. I actually hope they don't bump up to the Miyota 9000 series movement but would instead prefer if they put a 8315 in there to add hacking and a better power reserve without increasing the cost too much. Appreciate the response @Jarvar. Enjoy the new Promasters!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Just couldn't leave it alone . . . third one incoming.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Just couldn't leave it alone . . .
> View attachment 14913743


I miss the 'scuba' wording on Seiko dials. Wish they'd kept that on the latest models.
Anyway, this ones on the way and should be here in the next week  .....
View attachment 14913809


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Had a Sam, and a Turtle both in plain black. Not happiest with the size on either, and realize that I need some contrasting color/s in my watches. Third try at the Seiko _(Diver)_ family in-bound ...


----------



## elektronikfreak (Feb 29, 2020)

Seiko Solar SNE036P1. I really prefer "automatic" Seikos but this one will be my first solar Seiko. 
Bought from the UK.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

My first Seiko and automatic as well is on they way. SRPC59. I've got an orange silicon band coming as well.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

My first Seiko and automatic as well is on they way. SRPC59. I've got an orange silicon band coming as well.


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

SBXC045 Novak 2020 LE just arrived from Japan.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

TuckandRoll said:


> View attachment 14938197


fantastic color combinations, case shape/work. Congrats!


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a grail watch on Gnomon: https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/marine-master-professional-600m-ref-sbdb011


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

ChuckSchilling said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on a grail watch on Gnomon: https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/marine-master-professional-600m-ref-sbdb011


Congratulations, excellent choice.

I think it's a great value within the Seiko line up for the movement and materials used.

I hope you enjoy yours as I do mine.


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

couldn't warrant spending $3700 on a black bay, so I scratched the itch with this. $175 from joma. Should arrive today.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Oct. '65


----------



## Digital Reap3r (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## ayhc (May 7, 2012)

Got tired of waiting for Seiko to put the 6R64 GMT movement in something other than a Landmaster, and stumbled upon a Brightz SAGN011. Should be shipping Monday.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

I've been intrigued ever since i saw them and was able to snag an almost new Solar Sumo chrono on eBay. Should be here Monday









Besides a mention on a few sites there seems to be almost no information about these. I'll have to do a review once I get it. Maybe have to buy a sumo to contrast it with...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

solar Sardine


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

None


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

I had a first Gen Orange Monster with full box and papers and in immaculate condition (at least I hope so) that arrived at my office the day before the Movement Control Order was initiated in my country. I can't get it and have to wait for a full month! ArgH!!!


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> My first Seiko and automatic as well is on they way. SRPC59. I've got an orange silicon band coming as well.
> 
> View attachment 14933921


After some COVID induced shipping shenanigans it's going to be here Monday...finally!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## georgepletsas (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Brand new Flighty on the way after I already bought a used one just last week. Guess it passed the test drive!

Now what to do with the old one.


----------



## wdconnor (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Just received this today, fully serviced, no less.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*KING TURTLE !!!*


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Excited to get my first Astron in a few days


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Winging its way as I speak. A brand new Solar Tuna, too good a price to pass up and not grey market and, no import duty.
Happy days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Decided to get myself a sea urchin, arrived yesterday


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

not only in the mail, but apparently US Postal has decided to take it on a tour of the country - arrived from UK May 27th in queens NY - i'm in Virginia. THen 10 days later i get notification from US Postal that it's been received at their facility in Boston (have no idea why it went north fm Queens), and last nite rcvd email notification that it's now in Miami, FL??

And this isn't the first an overseas pkg has gone past RIchmond one or two times


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Waiting >10 weeks due to C19 for this to arrive. Didn't want to jinx it by posting here before now, but at this stage I think there could be a postman/mailman wearing it for me :--(.








No fault of the seller, (thanks for the photo) just my timing was bad.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

This has a Seiko movement, NH35. Been in the mail for a month now. I expect it to arrive any day now, NOT!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

larryccf said:


> not only in the mail, but apparently US Postal has decided to take it on a tour of the country - arrived from UK May 27th in queens NY - i'm in Virginia. THen 10 days later i get notification from US Postal that it's been received at their facility in Boston (have no idea why it went north fm Queens), and last nite rcvd email notification that it's now in Miami, FL??
> 
> And this isn't the first an overseas pkg has gone past RIchmond one or two times
> 
> View attachment 15218049


Queens is where ISC NY (Ye Olde Customs Facility) is located. I am not sure why it went up then way down and still has not got to you. My Grand Seiko went from the seller in Tenn to Detroit before coming back to the east Coast.

Perhaps due to the virus mail is not running as quick as possible

That is a sweet watch. You may choose to make a further mod and switch out that second hand with a proper second hand from the SKX007 or perhaps a SKX011J (which has a black seconds hand) as that style second hand throws off the look


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a Japan Market SBDY039 Turtle coming from Gnomon

It shipped out today.

Anders sent me a pic of the exact watch to get my ok before he sent it out. I wanted him to pick one that had the date and day wheels lining up as the Japanese date wheel is the most important thing to me and reason I bought it. It should arrive by next Monday.

Here is that pic that he sent to me


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> Queens is where ISC NY (Ye Olde Customs Facility) is located. I am not sure why it went up then way down and still has not got to you. My Grand Seiko went from the seller in Tenn to Detroit before coming back to the east Coast.
> 
> Perhaps due to the virus mail is not running as quick as possible
> 
> That is a sweet watch. You may choose to make a further mod and switch out that second hand with a proper second hand from the SKX007 or perhaps a SKX011J (which has a black seconds hand) as that style second hand throws off the look


it seems to be a common occurrence with postal, even before the wuhan virus pandemic - in country domestic shipments for whatever reason, going as far south as Florida, then to NC (I'm in VA) and thinking it's on it's way here, instead it jumps past Richmond to iirc Gaithersburg, MD. I figure hamsters aren't spinning the wheel fast enough - i don't know.

and actually was thinking of changing the second hand to the one on this watch if i can find it


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Coming back from shadowwatchmaker! Patina!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

larryccf said:


> not only in the mail, but apparently US Postal has decided to take it on a tour of the country - arrived from UK May 27th in queens NY - i'm in Virginia. THen 10 days later i get notification from US Postal that it's been received at their facility in Boston (have no idea why it went north fm Queens), and last nite rcvd email notification that it's now in Miami, FL??
> 
> And this isn't the first an overseas pkg has gone past RIchmond one or two times
> 
> View attachment 15218049


Sounds like it's on a pilot's wrist.


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

MacTruck said:


> Sounds like it's on a pilot's wrist.


LOL


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dedan said:


> Decided to get myself a sea urchin, arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 15217677
> View attachment 15217679


Great looking watch. Enjoy!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

I’ve got a Flyback Chrono 7016-8001 in the mail. Perhaps it arrives next week, quite excited... Photo by the seller.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

yinzburgher said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to get myself a sea urchin, arrived yesterday
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

My first quartz Seiko SNA411 aka Flightmaster  on its way from Jomashop


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I ordered an RDUNAE 6105-8000 homage this past Wednesday. it's a 19mm lug watch, so on Friday, i started ordering a few 19mm straps from a few companies. still haven't even gotten a shipping notice on the RDUNAE, but have already started getting some of the straps. =)


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

I got a Green King Turtle for Father’s Day.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

One of these with some mod parts.....


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The myth, the legend.

The SBGA211 was ordered today!! Very excited!!
Pic from MonoChrome


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

SRPE29K1









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

I have an NIB SPB103J1 I think they call it a Hulk, coming from Spain, And, I have a Snipe on a vintage Grand Seiko for this early AM.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Fresh salmon




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Been waiting quite a while for this one to pop up.
Look, Ma, no "X"!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

SBBN021 - risky buy as it has a chipped bezel insert. Couldn't pass the chance to own this again though even with the damage.
















Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I wouldn’t let that minor defect get in the way of re acquiring a watch you love - especially one this hard to find.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

SBDC061 on a bracelet.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Going Tuna mad.. Used SBBN035 incoming..









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmartir87 (Jul 27, 2020)

Patience....


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Green Willard on way from Gnomon!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Seiko Spirit 5S21
Finally got my paws on one of these. Ssssmmmmooooth sweep second hand !!
Ordered a new band for it too.















*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Kurt Behm said:


> *This one &#8230;.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Patiently, sort of, waiting for my new-to-me SPB147 to arrive from overseas. Currently inbound to US Customs in San Francisco. Hopefully it pops out of there soon and continues its journey to the midwest!


----------



## rm06 (Dec 17, 2020)

Impatiently awaiting an SRP777...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

This one should arrive in a few weeks


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

SPB147 and a brown Tropic strap!


----------



## Timetickin (Jan 4, 2021)

Really excited - I should be getting my SRPD93 next Monday (for daily use).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And one of these too:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Something "Special" . . .


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Got this within a day of shipping via Amazon:


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Don't ask my why... I bought this on a whim....

Late 1990's to early 2000s Shanghai Tang Dim Sum quartz watch:










Yes, it is indeed a fork on the hour hand and chopsticks for the minutes:









Too bad it didn't come in the original plastic dim sum steamer box....

-Brian


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

King 🐢 grenade srpe05


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Seller's pics


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

MarMar3690 said:


> This one should arrive in a few weeks
> 
> View attachment 15614530


another nice one Mar...

<* shark >>><


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Unexpectedly found a NOS inner rotating ring for my recently acquired 6106-6439. These are almost always faded in the wild (mine is not even that bad). Had to grab it...these sure don't pop up every day.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Ordered a SARX055 yesterday


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I got the green dial version recently and decided I needed one more for variety. Got it preowned off chrono24 so saved a bundle.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seller’s photos…..6139-7010


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Just ordered a SARX055 after watching a few reviews. From pics and videos it seems to be one of the best <$1k Seiko bracelets out there.

Though perhaps a little redundant considering I already have a Snowflake…


----------



## EricE (Jul 27, 2013)

When I started this I never thought I would own so many Seikos... is 10 too many?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SARB031 (picture borrowed)


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on the Captain Willard SBDC111 last night through Gnomon Watches. Love that shade of green on the dial/bezel and looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------

